# Katie Holmes



## *JJ*

from people.com:

Tom Cruise's fiancée, Katie Holmes, is pregnant with the couple's child, Cruise's spokesperson, Lee Anne DeVette, tells PEOPLE exclusively. 

"Tom and Katie are very excited, and the entire family is very excited," says DeVette. 

Cruise, who has two children, Connor, 10, and Isabella, 12, with ex-wife Nicole Kidman, began dating Holmes in mid-April. He proposed to her atop the Eiffel Tower in Paris in June. DeVette says there is no wedding date set. 
DeVette would not comment on the baby's gender or say how far along the pregnancy is. The rep did say that Holmes, 26, "has never felt better."


----------



## chemlex

Maybe now, after he actually witnesses the emotional and physical hardships a woman goes through after giving birth, he won't be so quick to slam people who choose to take postpartum depression medication.

Poor Holmes, though, I really get the impression that he is using her for a publicity stunt and now a rent-a-womb.  And even if their romance is genuine, he is much too old for her and probably has too much power in the relationship.  Now that she having this kid she is tied to him forever.


----------



## lexigirl16

Poor Holmes, though, I really get the impression that he is using her for a publicity stunt and now a rent-a-womb.  

I totally agree with you Chemlex!  I always thought he was "shooting blanks".   Neither of his wives gave birth to children when married to him.  Mimi Rogers gave birth to two kids with her present husband. Kinda makes you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??? :unsure:


----------



## Megs

I JUST saw this on the news!! Wow... it is the style now to get pregnant before marriage- it's "in".


----------



## Noriko

^^^sure seems like it   Sad.


----------



## chemlex

Megs said:
			
		

> I JUST saw this on the news!! Wow... it is the style now to get pregnant before marriage- it's "in".



I think that has always been in style.  But now, people just don't hide it.  30 years ago, they would have just gotten quicky married and claimed the baby was premature.


----------



## *JJ*

i don't know what i've read more about in the last couple of weeks: break-ups/divorces or engagements/pregnancies. people sure do live fast in hollywood.


----------



## chemlex

*JJ* said:
			
		

> i don't know what i've read more about in the last couple of weeks: break-ups/divorces or engagements/pregnancies. people sure do live fast in hollywood.



It's Fall so we're mostly hearing about divorces - come Spring, everyone will be getting married and procreating.


----------



## kojiko

WHOA! That's surprising...The next news I was expected from Tomkat was "Tomkat Finally Over". LOL I guess not...


----------



## chemlex

*Well apparently, a scientologist woman who gives birth has to keep her mouth shut through the pain.  Who else thinks a man made up this rule?*
I found this article on Oh No You Didn't http://www.livejournal.com/community/ohnotheydidnt/3784469.html#cutid4
But they don't list a source.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Katie Holmes' mission impossible will be giving birth without painkillers - or screaming.

That's because her fiancé, "Mission Impossible" star Tom Cruise, is a Scientologist.

Practitioners of Scientology are against drugs but insist on "silent birth" because they believe it's traumatic for babies to hear their mothers groan or cry.

"Maintain silence in the presence of birth to save the sanity of the mother and the child and safeguard the home to which they will go," church founder L. Ron Hubbard wrote in his best-selling "Dianetics."

That's easier to preach than practice.

Another famous Scientologist, actress Kelly Preston, told Redbook magazine in 2000 that she screamed for an epidural while giving birth at home to daughter Ella.

But her husband, actor John Travolta, who is also a Scientologist, didn't have time to drive Preston to the hospital.

"It got hard-core at the end because she was big," Preston said of her 13-hour ordeal.

Travolta later described it as a "beautiful, still experience that lovingly brings a child into the world without screaming or talking."

Of course, he didn't have the baby.

Scientologists also favor seven days of silence for newborns so their first week on Earth is trauma-free. But this has run afoul of state-mandated blood tests, which require at least a pinprick.


----------



## Megs

^^^ HAHAHAHA!!! What is that all about?! I don't find an issue with not using pain killers during pregnancy (my mom used NOTHING with all 4 of us and we were all at least 9 lbs!!!!), but no screaming while giving birth. Yea right. A watermelon sized child is not easy to pass!:blink:


----------



## bellarini

I'm so annoyed with Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise....they're just straight up irritating!


----------



## Irissy

Anti-screaming while giving birth?  Is Tom Cruise kidding here?  Maybe Tom should try giving birth by himself... if only that's possible...


----------



## lolarose

Tom and Katie seem a really strange couple,im
suprised they are having a child before marriage 
because according to scientoligists 'a child born out of wedlock 
will have a troubled life'
Whatever!


----------



## CeeJay

Did you gals read the latest "rumour" about Katie's pregnancy ... that she's carrying Ron L. Hubbard's child (instead of Tom's - as someone else pointed out, we thought he was shooting "blanks"!!!).  

She's a pawn ... too bad.  I couldn't believe it when I saw her in the latest Batman movie - SHE WAS HORRIBLE    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megs

I'm not saying I am the know all, but does anyone else find that Katie Holmes' pregnant belly is changing in shape all the time? I thought pregnant bellies *grew*, not shrank. :weird:


----------



## scarlett_2005

Hmmmm this is weird. Look at the oct 8th pic compared to the dec 2nd pic. Something is rotten in Hollywood.:suspiciou


----------



## Iluvbags

Hmmm.  That _IS_ weird.    Where did you get the timeline of dated pics?   Maybe someone is just screwing around with old pictures.   :suspiciou 

 If not that is very odd.  I'm interested.  Let us know if you find out anything


----------



## ayla

It'd be interesting to know when she was actually due. And.. I suppose this means that Tom Cruise is gay rumors will start with some renewed vigor now !


----------



## Noriko

damn....


----------



## kathyrose

Maybe the pics that her tummy was flatter were released a bit later therefore it looks like it shrank? I dunno....her belly looks really big on Oct 8 then shrank waaaaay down. Clothes make a difference too, the kind of fabric and all. This reminds me of this short video about Britney's boobs on how it changes cup sizes back and forth through time.


----------



## Mariah

kathyrose said:
			
		

> Maybe the pics that her tummy was flatter were released a bit later therefore it looks like it shrank? I dunno....her belly looks really big on Oct 8 then shrank waaaaay down. Clothes make a difference too, the kind of fabric and all. This reminds me of this short video about Britney's boobs on how it changes cup sizes back and forth through time.


 
haha i've seen that video. 

this is from pinkisthenewblog.com. i think it would be GOOD if this whole pregnancy was hoax because the while tomkat business is sketchy


----------



## Serendipity

Looks like she can't remember to wear the right pregnancy pillow lol.


----------



## english_girl_900

Well, we can't expect her to have a normal pregnancy - she is carrying an alien after all. (!)


----------



## Becca4277

Katie does not look preggo at all in the Dec 17th pic!  Hmmmmm........


----------



## Swedie

That's weird...


----------



## BagLovingMom

english_girl_900 said:
			
		

> Well, we can't expect her to have a normal pregnancy - she is carrying an alien after all. (!)


 
So true....


----------



## Megs

I got this sent to me by Chemlex, and she got it from PITNB (pink is the new blog). What I do know is that even when I have seen Katie at events and such on TV the belly seems to be ever-changing! 

Something is rotten in the state of Hollywood...


----------



## scarlett_2005

english_girl_900 said:
			
		

> Well, we can't expect her to have a normal pregnancy - she is carrying an alien after all. (!)



lmbo!!


----------



## kimmy

so do you thik they are really going to adopt???


----------



## B. Jara

scarlett_2005 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm this is weird. Look at the oct 8th pic compared to the dec 2nd pic. Something is rotten in Hollywood.:suspiciou


 
Hmm.....kind of cements it since they bought their own sonogram machine so they can do them at home.....


----------



## CeeJay

I wonder if this is one of those cases where the pregnancy is "imagined"?  I've read stories about this ... where a woman will convince herself that she is pregnant, when in fact they aren't.  There is a medical term for this (yes I know - nuts!).  Seriously though, there have been a number of cases like this.


----------



## english_girl_900

'Pseudocyesis', you're right. Although, from the looks of those pictures, she's not always imagining it very hard.


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

ayla said:
			
		

> It'd be interesting to know when she was actually due. And.. I suppose this means that Tom Cruise is gay rumors will start with some renewed vigor now !


 
Hahaha so true!


----------



## edsbgrl

serendipity3kb said:
			
		

> Looks like she can't remember to wear the right pregnancy pillow lol.


 
   

Yes, that is a bit strange.:weird:


----------



## Swedie

The bump looks bigger today!


----------



## helenNZ

HA HA, something is going on in HOLLYWOOD!  Does anyone know the date she announced she was pregs??? to me it seems like she's been pregs for a long time now....


----------



## english_girl_900

She must have remembered the right cushion this time. And, on a side note, I hope that's decaff she's drinking.


----------



## CeeJay

english_girl_900 said:
			
		

> She must have remembered the right cushion this time. And, on a side note, I hope that's decaff she's drinking.


 
Yeah ... what is up with that?!??!  Have you noticed the same ... a lot of these pregnant Celebs are still drinking Coffee like mad (hope it is decaf).  Also hope that they have stopped the smoking habit too!


----------



## english_girl_900

I most loved the story where she and Tom turned up to a restaurant (within the last week!) on a motorbike! Can you believe that - she's meant to be 6 months pregnant, and she's riding on a motorbike. Unreal!


----------



## Swedie

english_girl_900 said:
			
		

> And, on a side note, I hope that's decaff she's drinking.


 
Me too, or before long that baby will be jacked up jumping on couches just like its "daddy"


----------



## Patati

Well, she's a tall girl and it's her first child. Pregnacy isn't always particularly obvious on some tall women and depending on what she wears it'll show differently. My six feet tall friend didn't get a noticeable bump until month seven. Whole different matter with her second though...


----------



## whimsy

I can buy that the bump changes depending on what she wears-with her frame (and tom being so short), I really wouldn't expect her to show until the last 3 trimester, depending on the size of the baby.  BUT is that her belly button in the Oct 8th pic?  That shouldn't happen until the last few months.  I'm no expert or anything, but I do work with pregnant girls all day.


----------



## bethany

maybe she's wearing shapewear...that is so weird.


----------



## Megs

I was contacted by a reader wondering the designer of this bag. Can anyone help?


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I couldn't figure it out, so I googled "Katie Holmes" and "yellow bag" and was amused to discover an actual forum thread DEVOTED to this bag!  Seems like she also used to carry a similar yellow bag!!! :blink: 

http://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14721&start=0

BTW, this is all during the PRE TOM days!!  Now forums regarding her on entirely focused on something else!!


----------



## winona77

that was a funny thread.
i still want to know what bag that is!


----------



## *Freetoes*

It reminds me of Isabella Fiore, but it's more structured. Hmmmm


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

You're right, it doesn't even mention the designer.  I found another article where she indicates she really likes Hogan, and I think that might be it!!


----------



## *Freetoes*

that's a pretty old picture too.....


----------



## Cherry_g!

Another pic... 









Ive been searching... but nothing... they only label this bag as *"the yellow leather bag"



*


----------



## curtism

I think it is a hogan but not sure.


----------



## *Freetoes*

Good call! I found this Hogan on Ebay:


----------



## jasanna143

I was just about to say it's def a Hogan.  I've seen other celebs carrying the same bag.


----------



## Megs

Thanks ladies! I knew it was old but I had a reader really wondering... I'll send her this way!!!

Good detective skills


----------



## slc

Definitely a Hogan. If anybody is interested, I found the bag at http://www.jemznjewels.com. It is going for $700.


----------



## poppincourt

wow... great work inspectors!


----------



## kathyrose

That's actually a pretty shade of yellow!


----------



## Cherry_g!

Nice!!!


----------



## maxie

OMG! That's my bag! *lol* I bought this a few months back on bluefly and have been waiting _forever _for the weather to clear up here so I could take her out. 

And by the way, it's a great bag. Big, roomy. Love it.


----------



## *Freetoes*

that is a pretty color ~ very springy!  That was a fun game    I avoided work for at least 30 minutes on that one.


----------



## xochrissie

OMG...she's using a Von Dutch (the other bag!)


----------



## Kellybag

Everyone here is great!  I feel if I need anything just post question here and it will be answered by someone within a day!


----------



## abandonedimages

favoritethingshawaii said:
			
		

> I couldn't figure it out, so I googled "Katie Holmes" and "yellow bag" and was amused to discover an actual forum thread DEVOTED to this bag! Seems like she also used to carry a similar yellow bag!!! :blink:
> 
> http://www.mediablvd.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14721&start=0


 
That thread is hilarious, I'm rollin' over here!

Goodness I love Katie's yellow bag! I want one :[


----------



## lmpsola

Hi guys,
    What is wrong with her belly?  She does not look pregnant!  She looks like she has something there...


----------



## abandonedimages

Whoa. Is that picture real? If it is, that cant be healthy! O_o


----------



## scarlett_2005

I saw this pic today. It looks like she has a pillow under her shirt. I have had a feeling since day one that this pregnancy is fake.


----------



## lmpsola

Thank you!  That what I have been trying to tell people!  I mean cmon, I think everything is just weird!  From how they met, and their PDA (lots of) in public, just a weird couple!  Remember when they had her b-day in the toy store, and he was pulling back her hair, what was that?:blink: 






			
				scarlett_2005 said:
			
		

> I saw this pic today. It looks like she has a pillow under her shirt. I have had a feeling since day one that this pregnancy is fake.


----------



## lmpsola

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> Whoa. Is that picture real? If it is, that cant be healthy! O_o


  I think it is real, because I have seen it in like many different gossip blogs


----------



## scarlett_2005

Their whole realtionship is just odd. The other day Tom said something like (can't remeber the exact quote) " I won't let this girl get away".


----------



## Goldensx5

I dunno anymore.... I thought that at the start and for a few months after that but then her face, ankles, legs, everything just seemed to get puffier as the months went on.   I was convinced she wasn't, then that she was, and now this picture!!  Talk about confusion.


----------



## abandonedimages

Weird O_o What is wrong with them, are they crazy? Or more appropriately, desperate?




			
				scarlett_2005 said:
			
		

> Their whole realtionship is just odd. The other day Tom said something like (can't remeber the exact quote) " I won't let this girl get away".



I know! And then I think Katie was doing some interview and she was like (or something to the effect of), "I always knew I'd  marry Tom Cruise since I was a little girl" Huh!?


----------



## varsha624

wow that's a weird pic.... the only thing that makes it seem real is that she's put on a lot of weight in other places.....but she doesn't lok too happy in any of her recent pictures....it seems like Tom just has completely hijacked her whole life


----------



## lmpsola

scarlett_2005 said:
			
		

> Their whole realtionship is just odd. The other day Tom said something like (can't remeber the exact quote) " I won't let this girl get away".




I know I think that is creepy!


----------



## lmpsola

Imagine if everything was just a hoax?!


----------



## Mshashmount

it does seemed kinda weird!!:blink:
tom and katie is soooooooo overated..


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

lmpsola said:
			
		

> Imagine if everything was just a hoax?!



I would laugh so hard if it ended up to be.  How horrible is that?  lol I guess I would feel bad for her, I just don't know......


----------



## Twinklette

Ok that is sooo weird.  They as a couple seem freaky enough to think they could get away with this.  But what would the point be?  I used to love Tom Cruise but he's just a flake IMO.  She deserves much better


----------



## lmpsola

Yeah, they are like a freaky couple!  If it was a hoax why do it though?  But something is wrong.  I know when you get pregnant your belly looks different, but my sister's never had her belly in that odd shape! It just looks like she has something under her blouse


----------



## MissCee

I dont think him saying "I wont let her get away" is creppy - if any of your bfs/husbands said that (and I mean the general you, not anyone specifically), it would be endearing.. I think he means that she's just a catch, an amazing woman and he doesnt want to lose her.
And as for her saying "I always knew I'd marry Tom Cruise"... what girl her age didn't have the BIGGEST CRUSH EVER on Tom Cruise when they were younger?
I dont like that people blow the smallest things out of proportion.

Not to say he isn't completely unhinged.. I'm just saying, little things like that are cute, not creepy/


----------



## Muse

weirdo and his muse.


----------



## lmpsola

I know that would be cute, but the way he said it, just made it seem creepy


----------



## Muse

MissCee said:
			
		

> I dont think him saying "I wont let her get away" is creppy - if any of your bfs/husbands said that (and I mean the general you, not anyone specifically), it would be endearing.. I think he means that she's just a catch, an amazing woman and he doesnt want to lose her.
> And as for her saying "I always knew I'd marry Tom Cruise"... what girl her age didn't have the BIGGEST CRUSH EVER on Tom Cruise when they were younger?
> I dont like that people blow the smallest things out of proportion.
> 
> Not to say he isn't completely unhinged.. I'm just saying, little things like that are cute, not creepy/


I agree


----------



## bagnshoofetish

martian babies have a shape all their own.


----------



## lmpsola

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> martian babies have a shape all their own.



lol!


----------



## scarlett_2005

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> martian babies have a shape all their own.


 
lol.

From my point of view their whole relationship seems rehearsed and phony. Imo Tom seems like a control freak, when he was divorcing NC, he allegedly had her phones tapped. The guy just creeps me out.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

View attachment 11268





I'm just saying....


----------



## varsha624

and nicole apparently is having her 11 year marriage annulled so she can get married again in a catholic church..

tom seems to like them young and starry eyed, when they develop a mind of their own, he drops them


----------



## varsha624

bagnshoofetish said:
			
		

> View attachment 11268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying....


 
LOL! It kind of speaks for itself


----------



## pursedoc

i think it looks like that because she is pretty thin, and the baby has "dropped". uterus is no longer vertical, or "up under the ribs". she is due any day, they say.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I agree ladies! Somethings not right with those two.  I read a journalist's article about meeting KH last year around this time and how she had just moved to NY and did not know TC, just 14!! days later she fires all her people and is professing her love for TC! Something's fishy.


----------



## abandonedimages

lmpsola said:
			
		

> I know that would be cute, but the way he said it, just made it seem creepy



I never saw when he said it, but yeah, maybe in context it would've seemed more weird than sweet. And what Katie said, she didnt make it seem like some fantasy crush - she was serious.


----------



## varsha624

BagLovingMom said:
			
		

> I agree ladies! Somethings not right with those two. I read a journalist's article about meeting KH last year around this time and how she had just moved to NY and did not know TC, just 14!! days later she fires all her people and is professing her love for TC! Something's fishy.


 
She seemed so overwhelmed with his personality. His moves seemed very calculated....he seemed to plan a great media affair...I read at the time that his people had called two other starlets before katie (kate bosworth and jessica alba) and that they refused.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

See _Scientology Anyone?_ thread.  It's a dazzler.


----------



## BagLovingMom

pursedoc said:
			
		

> i think it looks like that because she is pretty thin, and the baby has "dropped". uterus is no longer vertical, or "up under the ribs". she is due any day, they say.


 
Hmmm but when the baby drops it settles into your pelvis and is still vertical, if anything your belly sags lower not juts out further, at least that's how it was for me.


----------



## panteleimon

I feel sorry for her, it does look like a weird setup and she is so young,


----------



## abandonedimages

Even if that's how it's supposed to look, look at how tight her jeans seem. That can't be comfortable, is that even good to wear pants that tight?


----------



## Selena

It looks like to me the wind is blowing up her shirt and making it appear bigger and more sticky outy (not a word I know!).

Selena


----------



## luvmonogrambagz

the shape of her belly is very odd.I think it's all a stunt. Very odd couple. Have you guys heard about Tom Cruise and Rob Thomas scandal?? So may rumors about TC being Gay, it's been years..but I know he has great team of PR. here's juicy store  http://www.jossip.com/gossip/tom-cruise/tom-cruise-is-gay-now-with-substantially-more-fake-evidence-20050629.php

 I persoanally hope it is not true for KH's sake but if she's part of it...what the heck.
I totally agree..they both are overated !!!!!!!


----------



## Marie83

Selena said:
			
		

> It looks like to me the wind is blowing up her shirt and making it appear bigger and more sticky outy (not a word I know!).
> 
> Selena


 
yea that's the first thing i thought when i saw this picture. i think espically because it looks to be satin which would sort of balloon out if the wind hit it


----------



## hkstar

I really hope for her that the wind has blowed up her shirt and the effect is this, if not....too strange and freaky!!!!


----------



## QuirkyCool

I am no fan of Tom and katie at all,but that photograph is quite obviously not real.

Even if they were faking the pregnancy,I'm sure they can afford to do it better than that.

It's definitely some kind of joke...so many people have photoshop these days....


----------



## elle

It's just the wind blowing up her shirt. I've attached more pictures below


----------



## chicky

Def looks like a baby bump to me.....albeit a strange one!:blink: 
But then babies do come in all sorts of shapes and sizes....


----------



## mahbag!

i laughed out loud when i saw the first pic of KH. she seems like such a sweet person, though; it really won't help her or TC any if the relationship was a hoax, IMO.


----------



## winona77

elle said:
			
		

> It's just the wind blowing up her shirt. I've attached more pictures below



That's what I was just going to say and do! thanks for saving me the effort


----------



## TravelBug

I tend to believe the pregnancy is real, but the relationship isn't.  I remember seeing KH on Punk'd.  She was totally gullible.  I think she is a sweet and nice girl, but she had to do something with her career and having a high profile relationship with TC would definitely help with that, look at Nicole Kidman and Penelope Cruz.   Conveniently, a few months before the whole TomKat show started, KH was interviewed and quoted by saying her childhood dream was to marry TC.  A few months later, viola, her dream was realized!  Hmm ... I wish things happen that way for most of us in real life!  

I saw TC on the Oprah show.  I have to say, not only did he creep me out, he was a bad actor.  And for him to think he could fool us by acting so badly and creepily was just arrogant of him.

My bet is ... after the baby is born (he/she better look like them), the relationship will dissolve without much fanfare, and everyone will just say 'yeah, we saw it coming, nice going Tom!'.  

Oh dear, what would we do without all these celebrities entertaining us.


----------



## divina_lucilla

i want her jacket!!


----------



## coachwife6

She may have already had the baby and they are just keeping it quiet and have sent her out to make them think she's still pregnant so they can continue to have more peace and quiet.

Who knows? But I've seen photos of her in her bathing suit and she was pregnant.


----------



## winona77

http://www.teddyandmoo.com/blog/?p=3381#comments

If you think she's faking it click the link.
I'd love to believe it was all a hoax, but apparently not.

I also think that she's had the child.


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

Wow. Those pictures are something else. Check out the memorial section in the Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise Gallery.

Those are SOME frontal appendages. Either she has a pillow and a really good boob job, or she's pregnant!


----------



## angelica

Isn't she way overdue??  At least accoriding to my math.  It will be interesting to see how this fiasco plays out.


----------



## Minnie

MissCee said:
			
		

> I dont think him saying "I wont let her get away" is creppy - if any of your bfs/husbands said that (and I mean the general you, not anyone specifically), it would be endearing.. I think he means that she's just a catch, an amazing woman and he doesnt want to lose her.
> And as for her saying "I always knew I'd marry Tom Cruise"... what girl her age didn't have the BIGGEST CRUSH EVER on Tom Cruise when they were younger?
> I dont like that people blow the smallest things out of proportion.
> 
> Not to say he isn't completely unhinged.. I'm just saying, little things like that are cute, not creepy/




I agree, him sayign "I won't get this girl get away" is a compliment and him saying he wont lose her like he did with his ex wife Ms. Nicole Kidman. Why is everyone finding it soo wierd he said that, it is a common phrase in all teen movies.


----------



## Irissy

TravelBug said:
			
		

> I tend to believe the pregnancy is real, but the relationship isn't. I remember seeing KH on Punk'd. She was totally gullible. I think she is a sweet and nice girl, but she had to do something with her career and having a high profile relationship with TC would definitely help with that, look at Nicole Kidman and Penelope Cruz. *Conveniently, a few months before the whole TomKat show started, KH was interviewed and quoted by saying her childhood dream was to marry TC. A few months later, viola, her dream was realized! Hmm ... I wish things happen that way for most of us in real life! *



My childhood dream was to marry Johnny Depp.  Ok, I'm hoping JD will be reading this thread soon.  Now wouldn't that be something?


----------



## conseco31

This picture is disturbing. Her belly doesn't look healthy, and she looks liek she lost a lot of weight for her last stages of pregnancy.


----------



## ilzabet

maybe she had the baby already but doesn't want to deal with the paparazzi so now she's faking that she's still pg?

b/c that pic just doesn't look right.

edit: coachwife beat me to my theory.    that'll teach me to post before i finish reading the thread.  but i still think that's what happened.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Ok here's a pic from People.com today, taken inside, no wind??


----------



## chicky

I would say that is *definitely* a baby bump, and it's one that *hasn't* yet dropped (well, she wouldn't be out shopping if it were all about to kick off, would she?) 

Maybe she's got twins/triplets/quadruplets in there...? Nice bag too, Katie... 

Her bump is still up high, so it's not ready to come yet...soon, but not yet! 
I remember very well when my baby bump dropped, the difference was amazing...suddenly my trousers were only fitting over the top of my bump (oh so flattering:shame:  ) and not underneath.


----------



## BTBF

I think she has lost a lot of weight recently.


----------



## Kellybag

Katie looks great...at least I think so.  If it's fake, we would have heard all about that by now.  Once that baby comes she will go back to looking amazing.  She is just all belly now.

Remember...it's Hollywood and it is crazier than our lives.


----------



## coachwife6

what bag is she carrying?


----------



## winona77

Relationship/Gossip aside, I think she looks super cute.


----------



## dk2504

oo i really like her shoes...


----------



## Twinklette

She does look cute!  Obviously an MJ bag, which one though?


----------



## winona77

i can remember the name, it was on bluefly for a steal a couple of weeks ago, i was joking that tom must have "splurged" on her.


----------



## dianagrace

This really is a cute outfit.  I like her shoes too.


----------



## nikki213

She is cute. As much as I like to shop, I don't think I would be doing it if I was preparing to give birth any second now.


----------



## darelgirl

she IS cute, but how can she actually be with tom cruise??


----------



## ggk84

Ditto to that Darelgirl!


----------



## winona77

I was 16 days overdue with my first.
I shopped every overdue day until I was finally induced, hoping that all of the walking might get me into labour!!!


----------



## rubygirl

i love the shoes and coat.  She has the cutest coats!


----------



## Lanbanan

I like katie holmes, i think she looks really normal, bt Tom Cruise is a bit full of himself.


----------



## *Freetoes*

It's the Large Satchel by MJ, retails for 1075. Here is the Elux link: http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11024382&SectionID=9000


----------



## abandonedimages

Aw, I love her outfit! Bag, shoes, coat, so cute!


----------



## yhassan

I think she is really cute but I was in high school when she was on Dawson's Creek so I am a little attached....but I absolutly can not stand Tom Cruise


----------



## Leah411

darelgirl said:
			
		

> she IS cute, but how can she actually be with tom cruise??


 
The way I hear it...no woman has ever actually been "with" TC. 

Oops!  Did I say that?  LOL


----------



## Swanky

Oooh I LOVE stationary shopping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kellybag

She is adorable and always looking great!


----------



## jag

She is so cute! I just feel bad for her- she is in over her head with TC! And to think, I thought he was so hot years ago- and then wham! total freak!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

coachwife6 said:
			
		

> what bag is she carrying?


Look like a Marc Jacobs to me.  I am not sure though; it's just a guess.


----------



## Marie83

i am loving the bangs on her.. before her hair seemed a little blah but it's super cute now


----------



## Sanguar

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> It's the Large Satchel by MJ, retails for 1075. Here is the Elux link: http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11024382&SectionID=9000


 That doesn't quite look like the same bag :unsure:


----------



## Danica

She does look great!


----------



## Iluvbags

I could never pull off cute flats like that.   She looks great in them.
I'd look like a short little goofball .


----------



## *Freetoes*

> That doesn't quite look like the same bag


 
I think you're right ~ sorry. I didn't notice the one pocket on her bag versus the two pockets on Eluxury. There is a white MJ on Ebay that matches her style.


----------



## Sassy

She is cute and I heard she's super tall-- what's with Tom and tall women? They're on the cover of Us Weekly this week and all i cay say is *freaky deaky*.


----------



## USCgerl

Are those the Marc mouse shoes?


----------



## luvmybags

She does look adorable.  Love her coat!  I feel so bad for her.


----------



## peacocky

I wish I looked that cute when i was pregnant 

LOVE the shoes.  Can anyone ID those?


----------



## hkstar

Cute look, like the shoes


----------



## Lexie2000

I was reading on MSN last week that Tom plan's to marry her AFTER she has the baby and AFTER he promotes his new movie. I'm so glad he has his priorities straight.

And then there is the story about the Human sized pacifier he had made for Katie to aid in the "Silent Birth" that Scientology endorses. No noise, yelling, cursing, screaming while giving birth. Just Tom chanting "See, I'm not Gay....I'm not gay"


----------



## percephonie

You're so funny Lexie2000!!


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

Lexie you're hilarious!

I think they'll have to remove the couches from the delivery room. Would the silent rule apply to his antics as well?


----------



## Roo

Did anyone ever ID the shoes?  They are DARLING


----------



## Magical Karma Princess

Did I miss something? I can't see the link with Katie?:unsure:


----------



## *jennifer*

the bag looks like the black mj elise...


----------



## BalenciagaLove

jag said:
			
		

> She is so cute! I just feel bad for her- she is in over her head with TC! And to think, I thought he was so hot years ago- and then wham! total freak!


 
So true!!!!  and  at the same time!!!


----------



## Roo

Ok, I think I may have narrowed the shoes down to either Vivier Pilgrim flats or something from Hogan...  any other ideas?  I don't think they are MJ but its hard to tell.  Maybe even Ferragamo??


----------



## Eire

She's a big fan of Hogan- so the flats are possibly Hogan.  The bag is definitely a Elyce (or Elise) by MJ.


----------



## yogagirl

The shoes are by Roger Vivier and the bag is the Marc Jacobs Marina bag, not the Elise. The Elise is smaller and has a zipper closure, while this bag is larger and has no top closure. It sold at Nordstroms a while back and is from 2005.


----------



## Roo

I could kick myself for forgetting to go to the Vivier store in Paris the last time I was there.  I want a pair of those pilgrim flats in the worst way...


----------



## SuLi

I just saw pictures of her "stretch marks" at Pink is the New Blog: http://trent.blogspot.com/

It makes me mad how the paparazzi won't leave her alone.  First, the nursing bra, and now this...I really feel badly for her, even if it seems like she and Tom have fallen off the deep end.


----------



## H_addict

That's just part of life, baby! I have some and I just don't care! I am thinking the papz that took this photo wasn't a woman then?


----------



## Bag Fetish

I saw that  pictures yesterday. I'm sure (I hope) she really wasnt thinking damn  the paparazzi is going to be on their knees looking up my shirt, Or that she didnt think much about it, that with some wind you could see up her shirt.

On the scary hand maybe tom is trying to prove something. We know how he rules her life so who knows.


----------



## dervilfal

wow, how far will the papz go?  Poor Katie!


----------



## iliabags

yea, I saw that yesterday... at least that's proof she did have that baby!  Yea, I can't believe what the papz would go to for a photo.  Really, stretch marks are nothing fabulous...


----------



## tw1n8ngel

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> On the scary hand maybe tom is trying to prove something. We know how he rules her life so who knows.



I didn't even think about the papz when I saw that picture. First thing came to mind was, wow, is he trying to make sure everyone knows that she really did give birth :cry:


----------



## BTBF

With the money TC has, she will get thin in no time.


----------



## arireyes

Poor girl.  She looks so exhausted all the time.  They should leave her alone.


----------



## chloe-babe

Paps are outrageous. This is so unacceptable. This poor girl has just given birth. Its really really horrible of them to print these photo;s


----------



## bagsnbags

I feel sorry for her, last pic showed her nursing bra and now strech marks??  We saw so many celebs have babies but I haven't seen even once papz got their pics wearing nursing bra or belly with strech mark. I heard that Tom is a control freak, how could this happen ?? unless they really want to prove that she just had a baby.


----------



## BagLovingMom

LV_addict said:
			
		

> That's just part of life, baby! I have some and I just don't care! I am thinking the papz that took this photo wasn't a woman then?


 
So true LV addict!!


----------



## Minnie

I highly doubt they are trying to PROVE they had baby. Come on ladies, dont be warped by the outrageous tabloids. If she was falsyfing her pregnancy I am sure the pap. would have proof and now they were just fabricating ridiculous stories.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure she's at home crying. . .  and that is just SO sad.
There's NO wasy this very young and NEW Mother has concocted a photo op of the stretch marks that ALL new Mother's hate to concede to.
It's hard enough getting through the first 12 weeks w/ a new baby, but this is going too far.
I feel SO sad for her, it's so humliating.
She has to feel so exposed


----------



## fendigal

I was beginning to think she wasn't human after the photos in the black dress.  I guess I don't feel so bad about my messed up tummy anymore, but I sympathize.  I didn't even want to show my own mother my stomach after surgery.  Poor Katie, I agree it is humiliating.


----------



## Kellybag

What next...three kids for me and you'll never see my stomach thank you!


----------



## IntlSet

I must be the only one that can't seem to find the Katie pictures on this site!


----------



## yhassan

I didn't see them either!


----------



## Bag Fetish

IntlSet said:
			
		

> I must be the only one that can't seem to find the Katie pictures on this site!


----------



## IntlSet

Thanks, *BagFetish!*


----------



## bag.lover

Horrible paparazzi!  My goodness, she just had a baby!  She's just like any woman who just gave birth.  Kate Hudson said she had to work out 3 hours/day to lose the pounds she added during pregnancy.

In Hollywood, actresses & models are expected to bounce back to their pre-pregnancy weigh asap (many actresses with babies said that).  Sad but true.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

The two women were spotted shopping together in Paris during fashion week, causing quite a stir for the locals. 

With these two women prowling the shops - we're wondering if Tom and David are at home, watching the tots and bonding over formula. Maybe not.


----------



## jenn4lv

Victoria looks so tiny standing next to katie.


----------



## shopalot

This photo showcases just how tiny VB really is!


----------



## Swanky

Katie is very tall though. . . 
Katie actually looks very thin in this photo to me, her face is much thinner than before.


----------



## bagluv

Looks Like Katie Has Stuck With No Tanning!


----------



## Cowgirl

Beards. 



Just kidding!!


----------



## Danica

How tall are they both? it looks like either one of them is a giant or one is a midget. I assume its Vicky who's super teeny.


----------



## ShoooSh

indeed.. katie looks so thin .. she's living with tom cruise, cant blame her 

VB's lipstick color is


----------



## Swanky

VB is 5'5" or 5'6" and KH is 5'9".


----------



## Megs

Hum... I would have thought VB was much taller...


----------



## Itsabagslife

What happened to Katie? Her cheeks look so sunken in she kind of looks older than Vicky.


----------



## vuittonGirl

Katie looks great!
VB is so petite comparing to Katie.  I love their coats thou


----------



## nerdbox01

funny how KH is 5'9" and Tom C. is probably 5'6"


----------



## Eugin

I like Katie's coat. Anyone know who the designer is?


----------



## baobei

Itsabagslife said:


> What happened to Katie? Her cheeks look so sunken in she kind of looks older than Vicky.




yeah she kind of does


----------



## pursemama

Itsabagslife said:


> What happened to Katie? Her cheeks look so sunken in she kind of looks older than Vicky.


 
Ditto!


----------



## poutine

wow vicky looks so much smaller next to katie.


----------



## tati133

Both their coats are to die for!!!! Does anyone know what they are? BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tati133

Does anyone have a full body pic just to see the length.... HOT HOT HOT


----------



## scarlett_2005

I really like Victoria's coat.


----------



## MissThing

shopalot said:


> This photo showcases just how tiny VB really is!



...especially when you consider how thing Katie is looking


----------



## MissThing

Megs said:


> Hum... I would have thought VB was much taller...



 she always appears taller on the screen (it's either her heels or her presence) but she is about 5'6"


----------



## Lanbanan

katie looks really healthy.


----------



## pinkish_love

Katie looks good and the coat is just gorgeous!!


----------



## chicky

KH looks like she's taken her weight loss after baby Suri a bit too far, IMO...she looks 'sunken' in the cheeks..:s

VB is 5' 6" and looks very petite in that pic compared to KH.


----------



## mischa

what a odd couple


----------



## H_addict

It's a bad photo of Katie. She looks much better in other pics from that day.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

tati133 said:


> Does anyone have a full body pic just to see the length.... HOT HOT HOT


 
*I added a full length pic of them wearing their coats.*


----------



## MarieG

Katie looks the best I've seen her look in a long time! VB must be having a good influence on her style!


----------



## BTBF

more pixs


----------



## Kellybag

Katie wears clothes quite nicely


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## bagsnbags

MarieG said:


> Katie looks the best I've seen her look in a long time! VB must be having a good influence on her style!


 
  agree....
Now VB should hang out with Paris and Tara Reid..


----------



## sandyinspace

Katie looks great now...I love her styles


----------



## Prada's Meadow

A mercedes waiting for Katie Holmes and Victoria Beckham


----------



## ladysatine_20

i hate these two!

why they are always with sunglasses???even during the show, i think this so ridiculous!


----------



## Kimm992

VB looks like she had a very bad accident with a bottle of bronzer!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*SHADY LADIES
*

Beckham consults with Holmes at Friday's Chanel show, where they took in the designer's trademark jackets and barely-there skirts. Also in attendance: musicians Lenny Kravitz and Kanye West.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

In Paris for fashion week, Katie Holmes and Victoria Beckham are painting the town. . . black and white. 
these fast friends have a perfectly coordinated wardrobe that has us totally impressed. Look at how cleverly they play on proportions! For example, when Katie wears wide leg pants and a slim jacket, Victoria goes for a voluminous top and skinny pants -- or a slim dress next to a full skirted gown-- so they always look like interlocking puzzle pieces. And these two moms both share flawless makeup, killer pumps, and the best oversized sunglasses on the continent. We were a little surprised when we first saw them hanging out, but hey, this is could be the beginning of a beautiful (and wildly stylish)


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## missbradshaw

Those sunnies look stupid with the long black dress....I am not liking Katie's style at all


----------



## julietcapulet

VB looks amazing as always! Katie aka Kate looks pretty in some photos and not so great in others. Hopefully, VB can help her with her fashion sense. How lucky to be in Paris and attend the fashion shows!


----------



## Audrey

LOVE their coats!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## tati133

Prada&#180;s Meadow, thanks again for some magnificent pics once again! how do you do it????


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

tati133 said:


> Prada´s Meadow, thanks again for some magnificent pics once again! how do you do it????


 

*My pleasure tati33*


----------



## jillybean307

Katie looks frumpy in that black dress & a little disproportioned in the black & white short coat & wide black pants, but they both look great in the other outfits!

LOL, how did Posh not have a nipple slip in that one black dress. Must be some serious taping going on. Yikes!


----------



## print*model

I've never seen Katie in person but I know someone who did see her this past Summer in LA.  She says that Katie is very tall, has a very strange complexion (coloring) and her hair was a mess.  I dunno.  Maybe she was just having a bad day?


----------



## Bag Fetish

*NIGHT FEVER
*

Holmes, in a YSL suit, and Beckham show off the latest pant styles &#8211;super-skinny and super-wide &#8211; at the YSL show, before an night out on the town.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## boxermom

Mrs. Beckham's face never moves!

And a big thank-you  , Prada's Meadow for all the great photos.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

boxermom said:


> Mrs. Beckham's face never moves!
> 
> And a big thank-you  , Prada's Meadow for all the great photos.


 

*Your welcome boxermom*


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## H_addict

Some HQs of that day (if anyone cares):


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## Cat

Tall women have always been known for wearing clothing well.

VB needs to take better care of her feet,damn she's got those ugly  hammer toes .


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love the coats and sunnies!


----------



## bluxcape

wow, Katie's face has changed so much.. she needs to eat a little.. and yeah, she has not seen the sun I assume...


----------



## MZVTEC

i really hate VB in that white dress, it looks like a little kids dress


----------



## likeafeather77

(Hollywood Rag - Celebrity Ragazine)


----------



## chloe-babe

me too, she looks lovely


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

the baby weight's gone !


----------



## Nina_LV

She looks fantastic!
The ostrich YSL Rive Gauche is amazing!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

is that a balenciaga dress? it is sooo cute!


----------



## BagFreak

She looks gorgeous, very classy


----------



## Tiger

Is it just me or does VB start to resemble Anna Wintour? It may be the haircut with the grey coat that reminds me of Anna ...


----------



## PrincessMe

I love it too! she looks much better, facially, as well. I really like her style now.


----------



## maria28

she looks very nice in the pictures...much happier too


----------



## LTV

Very naturally pretty girl! Too bad she's with crazy Tom Cruise, lol.


----------



## LTV

ooops...wth did I do here. sorry


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Pursegrrl said:


> Love the coats and sunnies!


 

* Yep me too !*


----------



## Prada's Meadow

BagFreak said:


> She looks gorgeous, very classy


 
* I agree, she looks lovely*


----------



## sekmeht

she is gorgeous....so beautiful


----------



## madamefifi

Love the purse....and the dress....but she always looks like she's faking it when she gives that big toothy grin.


----------



## Moviegirl325

She looks great!! The baby weight's gone!! AND OMG the ostrich MUSE!!! I wonder if that necklace she's wearing is a locket w/ Suri's pic in it??? I've seen that necklace on her a lot recently in the mags....


----------



## The Snorks

I love that dress and she looks adorable.  She needs to get the HELL away from Tom Crazy Cruise STAT, before she loses her sanity, and youth, to him!


----------



## The Snorks

yeuxhonnetes said:


> the baby weight's gone !



Or never really existed, according to some conspiracy theories on certain gossip blogs.


----------



## Audrey

So looks very pretty. I love her dress and bag!


----------



## graceful

Wow, she looks gorgeous!  Can't believe how quickly she has lost her baby weight


----------



## Moviegirl325

I KNOW I am in the minority here...but I really think it IS strange that KH and VB are buddies now!!! I've really always loved Katie's style even pre-Tom and that YSL suit is GORGEOUS on her w /that gorgeous hair!!! I liked how she kinda always flew under the radar w/ her subtle style. Now it seems like she's just doing it for the cameras esp since she's around VB. VB,on the other hand, is overrated (don't shoot me!!!:shame and would it kill her to smile ONE time????


----------



## Luxx

How much is that Ostrich YSL? 
Katie is looking great.


----------



## Nola

Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous women!


----------



## poutine

she looks really nice!  i love her dress as well.


----------



## Kellybag

Looking oh so lovely


----------



## MZVTEC

So i guess the rumours of Katie Holmes playing VB in a movie about her life may be true after all


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love the dress? Where can I get one?


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Greendrv

Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Danica

lovely!


----------



## lmpsola

I love how she has being dressing for the fashion shows!  She odes look pretty! Very lively, and happy!  I love her Muse bag!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*she is looking fab.*


----------



## Marly

Luxx said:


> How much is that Ostrich YSL?
> Katie is looking great.



I was wondering the same thing- anyone know? Also, who makes that dress? Fabulous.


----------



## Lanbanan

oh she looks stunning and very happy.  I really like her hair, id like mine cut like that.


----------



## MarieG

She looks gorgeous! 
(The style reminds me of her new BF Victoria Beckham)


----------



## fendihunter

LTV said:


> Very naturally pretty girl! Too bad she's with crazy Tom Cruise, lol.


 True.
She's pretty... he's a nut.


----------



## Jadore

she  looks lovley! I love that muse!


----------



## ShoooSh

she looks goorgeous .. Love her Ostrich YSL


----------



## BagFreak

Wow never thought I would see them together, I think they both look hot in their outfits.


----------



## Fashiongirl23

Victoria looks beautiful !


----------



## kathyrose

Beautiful outfit!


----------



## poshinstyle

She looks GREAT! I'm loving her dress too!


----------



## ruusu

Did she even have a baby! So thin! :o


----------



## carrie13

I love her purse!


----------



## danae

so noone knows who made her dress? it's so gorgeous!


----------



## addisonshopper

she has not a care in the world anymore....
she has everything a 27 year old would want... crap a 34 year would want


----------



## PHENOMENON

she lookes doomed somehow..


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Katie Holmes shops at David Orgell jewelry store (10/18/06)


----------



## shoegal

You know say what you will but she always seems so gracious with photographers.  She always smiles no flipping off or slapping like Cameron.  But she doesn't appear to be a media hop like Paris.  She seems very sweet.


----------



## ShoooSh

is it me or she seems abit too skinny?.... love her sunnnies


----------



## Kimm992

I think she's adorable!!


----------



## Twinklette

Wow she looks stunning there.  Love the flats and sunnies!  She seems to have matured so much since being a new mom - she always appeared so young to me before?


----------



## kathyrose

She looks great!


----------



## prettywoman

Did anyone read the new People yet today?  The locket is in there and it's by a designer named Monica Rich Kosann.  I HAVE to get one!


----------



## fr2nc1z

It looks ok


----------



## mello_yello_jen

she's darling!!  and i love that picture of her smiling, it looks like she's the perfect customer, one who dont give the SAs a hard time


----------



## poppincourt

she looks amazing! Love that dress!


----------



## TammyD

Lovely!! only she can carry such a dress off. It's so beautiful, but will look too puffy on me.


----------



## checkherout

She looks great!  I love her dress and how she wears her make-up naturally.


----------



## ChanelS83

I absolutely LOOOOOOVE the Ostrich Muse!!! (Anyone know the price?) SO HOT! Lately, she's been wearing some fabulous outfits. I'm not so sure about her being stylish...It's funny because she was interviewed during Paris Fashion Week, and the poor thing had no idea what to say when asked to talk about what she was wearing or what she thought of Karl Lagerfeld...You could tell that she was soooo nervous and intimidated (it made her look snobby), all while standing next to Posh Spice who is "Ms. Die Hard Fashion"...Katie has no fashion sense, and is definitely being dressed by someone..its obvious she doesn't pick out anything she wears..She's naturally beautiful, but still needs to come into her own...especially if she wants to be an A-Lister and a true fashionista (marrying tom cruise and having his baby does NOT count)


----------



## gucci girl

I think she looks fab, but IMO I would have paired the outfit with a classic chanel bag, and although the ysl bag is a beauty to me it doesn't look right with what she is wearing......she does look happier though....


----------



## gucci girl

oh yeah you guys are 2 funny with the tom cruise jokes!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love the dress, she looks great!


----------



## krazylisa

She looks fabulous


----------



## chanelvgirl

gucci girl said:


> I think she looks fab, but IMO I would have paired the outfit with a classic chanel bag, and although the ysl bag is a beauty to me it doesn't look right with what she is wearing......she does look happier though....


 
*I totally agree with you. A Chanel classic bag would have been perfect.*


----------



## sonya

I love the dress.

It's Balenciaga, I think.

Or it can possibly be Bottega Veneta.


----------



## suzie w

she looks cute!  good luck to her and tom!


----------



## superstar

Luv the dress.


----------



## cat_inluv

She looks sooo sweet


----------



## irwinsm

If I may ask, what kind of bag is she carrying?


----------



## cat_inluv

Looks elegant and sweet


----------



## Nola

So cute!


----------



## Danica

Chloe said:


> is it me or she seems abit too skinny?.... love her sunnnies




Its you!  No but really, i think she's looks great!


----------



## maria28

i agree too...she looks great, sweet, and happy


----------



## NYCBelle

I heard she bought a $2,350 per ounce perfume for her wedding.  And her and Tom had a $10,000 dinner and she barely touched her food.

Isn't that nuts?! Ah to have money to burn like that...


----------



## mischa

she is adorable, really she's looking great!!!!!
love the sunnies


----------



## twinkle.tink

She's really cute...still very young looking...and shy.


----------



## Bagbug

You know what sucks, besides her being brainwashed?  Is she could never wear heels again!


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ Lol


----------



## Dazzle

Despite her slimmed down physique, in this photo from Star magazine, soon-to-be wed *Katie Holmes* appears to be sporting a souvenir from her pregnancy with Suri- a little belly.  Because they are Star magazine, Star is announcing that Katie has a "bump" which leads people to believe she could be pregnant.  But given the photoshopping they did of Maddox Jolie Pitt's closed eyes, I don't buy it.  Girlfriend probably had a big lunch or bad posture.
Source: Popbytes.com and Star


----------



## Minnie

MAYBE SHE HAS A BAG LUNCH! or Maybe star photoshopped it like they many things?? WHO KNOwS AT This POINT??


----------



## cat_inluv

Yeah it's a bit too early to tell..we'll see what's true soon 
magazines sure like to stir things up don't they?


----------



## ShoooSh

so untrue


----------



## kathyrose

It could be left over baby weight. Who knows?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I like her thinks she is a nice girl. I do not think store is true


----------



## lucywife

Well, even if it's true-what's the big deal? Good for her, all I can say.


----------



## H_addict

I HOPE SO!!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

Tom and Katie continue their public display of familial normalcy as Katie spent a little mother/daughter time with step-daughter Isabella last night. First, the pair dined at Mastro's, one of the best steakhouses in LA. Then, it was off to Katie's home away from home, Barney's shoe department! (Check out how Katie lovingly runs her hand - with its' enormous rock - over the shoe display in the video - too funny!) I guess it's never too early (or too late) to teach a Beverly Hills girl how to spend Daddy's money!


----------



## Lime

Love what she is wearing and she shops at Barneys a lot!
Hahah i guess we all love shoes a bit to much!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Very classic outfit Katie is wearing, love the skirt.


----------



## shoegal

Where is Isabella's mom? I don't get it.


----------



## Danica

haha Katie looks a bit sickly, the pictures are kinda funny with her facial expressions...but they are cute pictures nonetheless. 
I know I've seen pictures of Nicole with the kids...but it seems to me that Tom is a more active parent? (tom and Katie that is)


----------



## jillybean307

Katie looks so exhausted and unhealthy. Her face is very drawn and gaunt. Poor girl.


----------



## Sunshine

I just love her...she sure grew up fast. (in the past year) she seems alot older than her years now. Guess thats what happens when you marry on old weird fart) lol JK


----------



## Bagbug

How far apart in age are Tom's daughter and Katie?  It looks like she dressed up so that she could appear authorative for her new step daughter.  IMO it just looks like that too me.  I like what Katie is wearing but she needs to do something with her hair maybe just brush it?


----------



## TravelBug

Yeah she looks weak and tired in those pictures. I think Nicole does spend time with the kids, just not as publicly as TomKat does.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

she looks so tired in the pics...


----------



## Jen8150

I like her outfit, but she looks so tired!


----------



## lv1011

ohmygod that video was hilarious....the pap were like " shes pregnant, is she pregnant, is she having a baby" MUAHAHAHA

did they shut down the store for her? how come I never see a celeb at barneys BH? boo! I saw that gurl from clueless, not the main character..but a diff girl shes now on THE GAME with the gurl from sister sister....


----------



## ladysatine_20

TravelBug said:


> Yeah she looks weak and tired in those pictures. I think Nicole does spend time with the kids, just not as publicly as TomKat does.


 
you're so right! Of course Nicole spend time with her childrent, actually tom and Nicole share their costudy, but the difference is that nicole doesn't use her childrent to get attention from media. she doesn't go to  soccer games because she knows media would disturb the privacy the kids need.In many interviwes she says that.
i think it's absolutly disgusting people say Nicole doesn't spend time with them.


----------



## mischa

katie looks strange, maybe tired, yes.....
i love the outfit, maybe a bit too conservative....she's a very young and attractive girl!


----------



## Megs

Oh man... granted if people took pics of me everyday I am sure they would not be flattering, but she relaly looks rough here


----------



## bagsforme

why is she dressing so conservative lately?


----------



## love2travel

shoegal said:


> Where is Isabella's mom? I don't get it.


 

What dont you get??


----------



## bagsforme

I just watched the video.  I like how Katie looks at the price of the boots.  As if she needs to worry about $ now.  They wouldn't close down the store for her if she was worried about $.  

Isabella looks disinterested. 

Katie has a little pooch and the pap is saying she's expecting?  Geez.


----------



## lv1011

^ I know right! the looking at the price just is sooo funny! then again, I mean was she even "loaded" before tom came around?


----------



## Lime

ladysatine_20 said:


> you're so right! Of course Nicole spend time with her childrent, actually tom and Nicole share their costudy, but the difference is that nicole doesn't use her childrent to get attention from media. she doesn't go to soccer games because she knows media would disturb the privacy the kids need.*In many interviwes she says that.*
> *i think it's absolutly disgusting people say Nicole doesn't spend time with them*.


Beautifully said my sentimetns exactly.I think people go too far sometimes we cant judge celebs on pictures we see of them.Its ridiciouls because they represent only a moment in their life not how they feel,look.etc.They are humans after all.
Look at the video of Katie shopping she looks beautiful in pictures she appears slightly tired even though i think she just dosent have make-up on.


----------



## marclover

Katie's face looks very thin, but I still think she looks great.  Isabella is so cute!


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Why bother to dress up nicely, and then not wear makeup? She just looks old and haggard in the photos...


----------



## shoegal

love2travel said:


> What dont you get??


 

The kids don't seem to spend much time with her thats all - I am just wondering why.  I agree she doesn't parade them in front of the media but she does live in Nashville now and concerned thats all.


----------



## goingindebt

Just b/c Nicole is not pictured w/ her kids may no necessarily mean she does not spend much time w/ them. I dont see many photos of nicole out and about in general. Maybe she's fiercely private and protective of her children.

And as far as Tom goes, if he were such a great parent (aside from the soccer games), he would not have made such a spectacle of himself in public out of respect for his kids.. the are in school you know and we all know how tough teasing can get...selfish.


----------



## shoegal

Are the reports that they are homeschooled by other Scientologists not true? I can't remember where I read that


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Katie is a very pretty woman but she is wayyyy too young to look this tired?


----------



## lvlisa

As far as I know (and it gets a lot of press here cause Nicole is Australian) they share custody of the kids. It is split 6 months each. Tom has them for half a year then Nicole has them. I'm pretty sure the kids are home schooled so it isn't a problem travelling around etc. The kids were here a few months ago when Nicole got married to Keith.


----------



## socalgrl86

ladysatine_20 said:


> you're so right! Of course Nicole spend time with her childrent, actually tom and Nicole share their costudy, but the difference is that nicole doesn't use her childrent to get attention from media. she doesn't go to soccer games because she knows media would disturb the privacy the kids need.In many interviwes she says that.
> i think it's absolutly disgusting people say Nicole doesn't spend time with them.


 
Totally agree. Im gonna have to side with Nicole on this one. Good for her for not using her kids to make her seem like a "good mom"..maybe if Tom stops trying to shove scientology down everyone's throat, he wouldnt need to use his kids to look normal. just my opinion though.


----------



## vbskull

What is "not" normal about a father cheering on his kids? I don't like tom that much(he's a little crazy sometimes). Why should he miss out on his kids lives just because he is a celeb? He seems to be a pretty good father from the pics. He also tries to incorporate everyone (ie katie and his daughters) into normal family things. I think it would be a little selfish to ask him not to do normal things just to save his kids from possably getting teased or getting exposed to the media. What if he wasn't there. They would make up assumptions about him just like they do to nicole.


----------



## iluvdesigner_7

Katie looks very tired and she seems to have aged a fair bit on her face...


----------



## Shelley

I agree w/ the other posts, Katie looks so tired and sickly in those pics.  Maybe marriage isn't agreeing w/ her!!!!


----------



## baglover4ever

man! she's trying so hard to not slant her lips, you know her signature smile.. i  read in an article that tom is trying to change katie by calling her kate and telling her to dress differently and that she had ugly teeth so she should stop smiling so much.


----------



## rainbow_rose

_*Cute video and pix thanx for posting!*_
_*Katie really lost that baby weight fast! She looks really good, I love the way she dresses so elegantly!*_
_*xxxRosexxx*_


----------



## kristabelle33

I think she's pretty - i always did.  She does look tired, but she does have a little baby at home.  I bet she gets up in the night to take care of Suri like most moms do.  She may have a nanny, but new moms always look tired.


----------



## uberdumb

She is dressed too frumpily in these pics. She looks much more happier in the honeymoon pics wearing cutisie little jeans and tops - this is a nice look for someone more mature.


----------



## bag.lover

baglover4ever said:


> man! she's trying so hard to not slant her lips, you know her signature smile.. i read in an article that tom is trying to change katie by calling her kate and telling her to dress differently and that she had ugly teeth so she should stop smiling so much.


 
Not every article is believable.


----------



## twinkle.tink

ladysatine_20 said:


> you're so right! Of course Nicole spend time with her childrent, actually tom and Nicole share their costudy, but the difference is that nicole doesn't use her childrent to get attention from media. she doesn't go to soccer games because she knows media would disturb the privacy the kids need.In many interviwes she says that.
> i think it's absolutly disgusting people say Nicole doesn't spend time with them.


 
I am sorry that is just such an excuse....kids don't care if the photogs are along...what they do care about is...that you attend their games.


----------



## twinkle.tink

kristabelle33 said:


> I think she's pretty - i always did. She does look tired, but she does have a little baby at home. I bet she gets up in the night to take care of Suri like most moms do. She may have a nanny, but new moms always look tired.


 
ITA, give her a break!


----------



## batgirl0711

It wouldn't surprise me if it was true that Tom is trying to change her apperance to make her seem older and more sophisticated.  

As for Nicole not spending a lot of time with her kids, considering Keith just got out of rehab she may be really stressed and not want attention herself.


----------



## Kellybag

Katie always looks super!


----------



## Couture_Girl

aww, toms daughter is beautiful!


----------



## enjlux

I wish I could go shopping with Katie!! Whine whine!!  I'm trying to understand Isabella's shoes... are the heels or flats? Sneakers or pumps? hmmmmm..... They kind of look like Vans Pumps!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

he face looks horrible though
she looks as if she is not eating,,
are the rumors true tom made her starve to look perfect in her wedding dress,. lol


----------



## Dazzle

*Katie Holmes* and stepkids *Connor and Isabella Cruise* spread the wealth on Sunday by bringing gifts and a Christmas tree to a family in need in East LA.  It was also Katie's 28th birthday.
Photo: People, used with permission


----------



## twinkle.tink

Always nice to share


----------



## pyrexia

That is sweet


----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime

What a sweet thing to do on your birthday!


----------



## cascherping

Always nice to hear good stories.


----------



## marclover

What a sweet pic of her hugging the little girl!
Also, why can't I look that great in flats?  Life would be so much more comfortable!  Maybe I should've married a short dude!


----------



## Megs

What a sweet thing to do- must have made that family's day for many reasons!


----------



## LTV

Bless their hearts...


----------



## pinkish_love

how sweet of her.. and the flats are great!!!


----------



## vbskull

Thats the stories I like to hear. I like katie even more. I also like that she has the kids with her, teaching them to do good things. Hurray for katie!!


----------



## karo

So sweet and kind of her. I love her shoes, and I think she lost some weight again.


----------



## Cheryl24

Very generous!  And Katie looks so cute!  Love her whole look including the shoes!


----------



## jillybean307

Very nice of them to do, I just hope they didn't hand out Scientology propaganda with the gifts. They do stuff like that.


----------



## nancypants

omg she looks so old.... tom's evil alien voo doo is taking a toll on her... tsk tsk


----------



## Lime

marclover said:


> What a sweet pic of her hugging the little girl!
> Also, why can't I look that great in flats? Life would be so much more comfortable! Maybe I should've married a short dude!


LMAO,me too i look awful in them,just bad!


----------



## ShoooSh

soo expected of Katie


----------



## likeafeather77

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

too bad she's not carrying a bag


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*She seems to do alot of shopping.*


----------



## KristyDarling

I agree! She is starting to make Posh Spice look frugal!


----------



## frannita

Is it just me or is she starting to look like a zombie?  Maybe needs more beauty sleep?


----------



## Megs

She looks like she needs TONS of beauty sleep. She is looking gaunt, not just like she has no makeup on or a long day- but a bit sick.


----------



## ShoooSh

she has been looking sick and pale ever since she married tom IMO


----------



## vbskull

^^ agree. She should try and save up money for when the aliens take tom back to the mother ship.


----------



## The Snorks

Excessive shopping usually indicates a deeper psychological need that isn't being fulfilled.  In Katie's and Posh's cases, their husbands are quite famous, which places them under the constant scrutiny of the media.  Katie probably has even deeper issues, considering that her husband is a lunatic.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

she always has a weird expression on her face, like of severe constipation.


----------



## angy

That is so true!


----------



## Leelee

Seems like we see a lot of pictures of her shopping these days.  Wish I had the money to do that too.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Is thate a Prada Bag Katie has?


----------



## keodi

frannita said:


> Is it just me or is she starting to look like a zombie?  Maybe needs more beauty sleep?


she does look thin and gaunt....maybe it's the stress of being married to tom


----------



## ayla

It may be the only thing that she could do within the limits of Scientology ?


----------



## bhurry

yeah, seems like she needs lots of sleep and maybe eat a burger to plump her face just a tad bit, she looks exhausted.


----------



## fendihunter

Chloe said:


> she has been looking sick and pale ever since she married tom IMO


Aliens must be sucking the life right out of her


----------



## Lime

Hq pictures of this were posted in her other thread!!! http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...marcus-shoe-department-yesterday-75110-2.html

But yeah i love her bag!


----------



## cph706

Why is she always in black?????


----------



## Eugin

Well, she certainly has access to a bigger bank account so probably spending more freely w/o as much financial concerns obviously. I agree she looks a bit tired, but I guess beauty rest is less of a priority than shopping?


----------



## kathyrose

ayla said:


> It may be the only thing that she could do within the limits of Scientology ?


Good comment.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Looking super preppy, super chic  shopping at a few little boutiques yesterday afternoon on Rodeo Drive.


justjared


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Cutie


----------



## H_addict

She looks ADORABLE!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*OMG, I LOVE THIS BAG! 
So chic! She looks so cute, Great pics!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## lvlisa

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Christine

Looks great!  Although sometimes with those sunnies she *sorta* resembles Tom..   jmho...


----------



## shoegal

Okay I love Katie but does she do anything anymore besides shop and eat?


----------



## Yves St

I honestly feel I have seen katie in this outfit 1000 times! I hope it's not the size difference between her and bff Victoria Beckham and Hubby Tom Cruise that make her feel insecure and thus make her wear black all the time. She's a young mother, why can't she dress like it??


----------



## mewlicious

Awesome outfit for her and that bag. Reminds me a bit of casual old hollywood.


----------



## karo

Is it just me or the pics don't show?


----------



## elizabethk

^you're right karo its not showing up for me either...........


----------



## Sappho

Yeah, no pic...


----------



## shopalot

I can't see them either


----------



## Prada's Meadow

oops


----------



## Loganz

I think she likes to identify style-wise with Jackie-O. 

It works for her, and I too would be shopping like that if I had access to the Cruise bank accounts.


----------



## Kimm992

She looks adorable!


----------



## theglamorous

She looks good.


----------



## karo

She's got my dream-bag. It's a number 1 on my wishlist!


----------



## John 5

How hot!


----------



## elizabethk

Fabulous!


----------



## Alexenjie

I think she must be bored out of her mind to be shopping so often. I feel sorry for her - all that money, a gorgeous baby but it doesn't seem like she has much of a life ....


----------



## lara0112

^ I will agree that shopping does not make you happy if you are not in the first place but if you are happy it makes your life pretty nice...

Also, she got married out of her own will - so she knew what she was getting into. I think she looks gorgeous, super stylish


----------



## pinkish_love

she looks fab!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Cute!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Victoria Beckham* is known for setting fashion trends but we doubt anyone will be following her lead after this wardrobe dysfunction.

The world's most famous footballer's wife was spotted arriving at her Paris hotel today wearing an animal print shawl, which would look more suited hanging in the *'Sound of Music'*'s Von Trapp family's house.

*What do you think ?*


----------



## fendihunter

The outfit...ugh.ush:  The bag...cute.


----------



## Dazzle

*  is it blanket???? but i love her bag*


----------



## H_addict

Is her bag Fendi? Not a fan of the blanket but I guess whatever it takes to stay warm, right?


----------



## shizuka

Dazzle said:


> *  is it blanket???? *


 
 exactly!


----------



## Chrystalline

Umm isn't it freezing today in Europe? Maybe it's just me but I have a few layers on, I still thought it was cold. Guess having the title "fashion icon" makes you immune from these silly things such as the weather.


----------



## boxermom

Why would she wear an outfit without sleeves and a coat/sweater, etc. in Europe in the middle of winter? Did she fly out of LAX and not remember that the weather is different in France?


----------



## Megs

That is a Fendi... from the Selleria line?


----------



## apa629

loove her bag too!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*I think she looks beautiful here !  *


----------



## I Love RICE

Yep, she looks gorgeous here.


----------



## uberdumb

Yah all the Cruise billions can create a Stepford wife.


----------



## Liya

That's the best I've seen her look in a long time. Very sophisticated.


----------



## julietcapulet

Great bag! I always admire her handbag collection!


----------



## erin84

I want those glasses! She looks great sans the blanket!


----------



## mewlicious

Love that hair!


----------



## LTV

She always looks better without Tom, lol!


----------



## John 5

Wow... she does look pretty!


----------



## cph706

Very pretty, but black, again...


----------



## rehana

even before she was with tom she had such grace and elegance...i dont understand why people just assume that she did a 180 after she got with tom? sure extra money doesnt hurt...but shes so graceful  i heart her i love her style!


----------



## Marly

What a gorgeous coat. Assuming it's Chanel?


----------



## south-of-france

Gorgeous!


----------



## BTBF

uberdumb said:


> Yah all the Cruise billions can create a Stepford wife.


 
Agree. I like the old Katie in jeans and a blazer. She is only 28 years old after all.


----------



## KristyDarling

BTBF said:


> Agree. I like the old Katie in jeans and a blazer. She is only 28 years old after all.


ITA. She looks pretty but my first thought was how OLD she looks. It is kinda weird seeing a young girl in her 20's suddenly looking so matronly. Like a socialite in her late 30s who is never seen in anything not Chanel or Lagerfeld. I think she dressed better and looked prettier/fresher before she met Tom.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

It seems like just yesterday Katie and Posh took over Paris For fashion week. Well, Posh has left LA and it looks like Katie followed her overseas. Mrs Cruise got a little break from Tom to lunch with Posh. They left the restaurant separately, but expect many more pictures of these two smiling for the cameras and showing off their love for fashion.


----------



## jenn4lv

Katie's new hair style makes her look old.  Otherwise she looks great.


----------



## lvlisa

I'm sick of those caps she wears now. So over them. Time for a change Vic.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I think the blanket looking better than Mary-Kate's.


----------



## lmpsola

The bag is hot!  lol!


----------



## caliprincess

She must've been starting to hang out with the Olsen twins.


----------



## LondonBrat

Aaaa! I hate her! That cardigan but the floor length one (which is way more fitted btw!) is one of my dream items of clothing! Ive looked everywhere for it.

ps. the bag is cute.


----------



## mewlicious

BTBF said:


> Agree. I like the old Katie in jeans and a blazer. She is only 28 years old after all.



I was going to disagree and think how I myself am 28 and it's a time you have to start changing your dress to become more of a woman, but I'm sitting around in flannel pjs and pigtails right now so... ermm :shame: Hurray jeans! I still think she can pull of both looks though!


----------



## Kellybag

rehana said:


> even before she was with tom she had such grace and elegance...i dont understand why people just assume that she did a 180 after she got with tom? sure extra money doesnt hurt...but shes so graceful  i heart her i love her style!


 
I agree...factor in that she is also maturing and as a woman she is really coming into her own.


----------



## boxermom

I'd grab any chance to get away from Tom, too, and Paris and Chanel is a good way to do it. I always thought she was a pretty girl and she's a beautiful woman. Do you suppose she has a Scientology "minder" with her?


----------



## H_addict

STUNNING!!!


----------



## H_addict

I don't understand _why_ every time a picture of Katie is posted, there are always negative comments about Tom to follow?


----------



## couturecreature

Katie is so gorgeous. She seems naturally sweet and very unassuming.


----------



## lainie63

I agree that she is stunning but the look is a little old for her.


----------



## Lainey

She's come a long way from Dawson's Creek -- she was already a cutie back then!  She looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Hollywood BFFs *Victoria Beckham* and *Katie Holmes* went high fashion at the opening party for the new *Giorgio Armani* Avenue Montaigne boutique in Paris today.

Posh was striking in a simple cut black prom-style dress, complete with taffeta petticoat and peeptoe heel. A wide black belt emphasized her tiny waist.

Meanwhile, Mrs. *Tom Cruise* looked every inch (we're talkin' 5'9") the Hollywood starlet in a jet black velvet dress and matching high-necked jacket with an unusual fan design across the left side.

Earlier in the day, the fashion-loving duo checked out an haute couture show before heading off for a fancy lunch.

When Posh was asked about her upcoming move to Los Angeles, she said: "It will be especially nice for the children. To be able to be outdoors so much of the time will be wonderful."

Yes, running away from the herd of paparazzi chasing them home from school every day should be a gay old time indeed!


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## H_addict

Here is another pic of Armani's boutique opening:


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## H_addict

VB with all the right people:


*Glenda Bailey* (Editor-In-Chief of Harper's Bazaar)





And, of course, *Karl*


----------



## LoriB

To me, that doesn't look like her at all. I don't recognize her like that.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Victoria Beckham gets carried away &#8211; almost! &#8211; after checking out the Chanel haute couture fashion show in Paris on Tuesday. Before heading off to meet pal Katie Holmes for lunch,


----------



## Ilovepurse007

LV_addict said:


> Here is another pic of Armani's boutique opening:



Katie looks more gorgeous than VB in those photos, but she does look a bit older...


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Mrs Beckham, 32, led the way in a simply cut black prom-style dress, complete with taffeta petticoat, puffy sleeves and fifties-style peeptoe heels. A wide black belt accentuated the former Spice Girl's tiny waist. 
Meanwhile the new Mrs Tom Cruise looked every inch the Hollywood starlet in a jet black velvet dress and high-necked jacket ,made from the same material, with an unusual fan design across the left side. The 27-year-old was clutching a jewelled purse which matched her silver insect broach.


----------



## nancypants

how.. what a difference a man makes. katie does NOT look 28!!! more like 38.

as for VB... she reminds me of a cat.

meow


----------



## Nola

Oh my god Katie looks stunning! I love Victorias blanket actually


----------



## couturecreature

She looks very chic. Her bag is sooo nice...


----------



## karo

Wooow, they both looks great. Especially VB in that beautiful black suit. I love Katies hair. She looks much better now, although she seems to looks much older.


----------



## potusss

*Victoria Beckham and Katie Holmes attend the opening party for the new Giorgio Armani Avenue Montaigne boutique January 23, 2007 in Paris, France*


----------



## theglamorous

I like her bag.


----------



## ClareBC

Someone who really knew what they were doing fashionwise would never wear this get-up. The blanket, the hat, the glasses..UGH. She is such a try hard it's unreal. She looks like she should be in the series MASH.


----------



## potusss

ClareBC said:


> Someone who really knew what they were doing fashionwise would never wear this get-up. The blanket, the hat, the glasses..UGH. She is such a try hard it's unreal. She looks like she should be in the series MASH.


 
Hahaha i don't get it.. VB gets bashed when she's all dressed up, saying that she's trying too hard and she gets bashed when she's dressing down, saying that she's trying too hard..


----------



## uberdumb

Wow Katie looks soo different in that balck outfit - she looks very old-Hollywood.


----------



## keodi

nancypants said:


> how.. what a difference a man makes. katie does NOT look 28!!! more like 38.
> 
> as for VB... she reminds me of a cat.
> 
> meow


    that was hilarious but I agree.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Lime

*Victoria at Jean Paul Gaultier show - front and back stage!!!*


----------



## Lime




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

As she stepped out of her chauffeured vehicle to attend the *Gorgio Armani* show in Paris today, Mrs. *Tom Cruise* offered the herd of hungry paparazzi waiting outside of the *Grand Palais* a sneak peek at her very _un_sexy undergarments.

Minor wardrobe malfunctions aside, Katie was a vision in a mint green chiffon *Armani Prive* gown.


----------



## Minnie

I love the pics!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

*



*


----------



## purplekitty

I love her fendi!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Her boots are incredible


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Prada's Meadow said:


>


 

God, I hate that shes never smiling.... that dress is cute tho


----------



## H_addict

LOVE VB's dress!!! JPG looks like my dad in those pics!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## ccgoddess

I think Katie tries to look older because her husband is nearing 50.  I love Victoria's dresses, her gorgeous bags and her style, but she looks much older than 32 with her bony figure.


----------



## PrincessMe

I LOve VB's Beige dress too!!! 
Sometimes i wonder if Katie feels she has to live up to Nicole's beauty & style


----------



## beautifulday32

Anyone have details about VB's tatoo?


----------



## karo

Prada's Meadow said:


> http://img135.imagevenue.com/img.ph...aD_HQCB.net_Victoria_Beckham_12_122_361lo.jpghttp://img151.imagevenue.com/img.ph...aD_HQCB.net_Victoria_Beckham_07_122_385lo.jpghttp://img146.imagevenue.com/img.ph...aD_HQCB.net_Victoria_Beckham_03_122_341lo.jpg


Thanks for the pics Prada's Meadow. 
I love her dress and her shoes. She looks great.


----------



## karo

Prada's Meadow said:


> As she stepped out of her chauffeured vehicle to attend the *Gorgio Armani* show in Paris today, Mrs. *Tom Cruise* offered the herd of hungry paparazzi waiting outside of the *Grand Palais* a sneak peek at her very _un_sexy undergarments.
> 
> Minor wardrobe malfunctions aside, Katie was a vision in a mint green chiffon *Armani Prive* gown.


Again, thanks for the pics Prada's Meadow. You're the best!

Wooow, she looks gorgeous. The dress is beautiful, I love her hair and make-up, and her shoes are TDF. She should know, though, how to get out of a car without showing underwear.


----------



## Tiger

The both look gorgous although I'm seriously worried about Katie...she looks older every day.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

Katie Holmes may be in Paris to attend this week's Couture shows with Victoria Beckham, but that doesn't mean she can't use a little more fashion education. After doing a little shopping for Suri, Katie hit up a Paris bookstore and, from the looks of it, she bought some picture books on fashion. Maybe she learned the tough lesson that in a French bookstore, the word-based books will primarily be written in French.


----------



## karo

She looks great. I love her sunglasses and her hair look great again.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Cate Blanchett* looking decidely less hot than *Katie Holmes* at* Armani*'s Spring/Summer couture show in Paris


----------



## BTBF

I hope TC won't get upset when he sees this.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Almost like a deer in head lights*  :s


----------



## Minnie

I like VBs dress but i think the angle of this picture is off. IT makes her look short and fat, a bit.


----------



## Lime

Prada's Meadow said:


> *Almost like a deer in head lights* :s


    
Very true she has that look very often.


----------



## Lime

Dazzle said:


> *is it blanket???*


Its not a blanket,its a ctually a fabulous STELLA McCARTNEY Cardigan.
Its just the way she wore it,so it looks like that.
Here it is on the runway and when she wore ti like few years ago.


----------



## Lime

Minnie said:


> I like VBs dress but i think the angle of this picture is off. IT makes her look short and fat, a bit.


I swear this is the first i ever read that someone thinks she looks fat!!!!


----------



## Lime

karo said:


> I love her dress and her shoes. She looks great.


Here is the dress from the runway :
*Giambattista Valli f/w 06-07
*


----------



## flo

Oh my,she's wearing a girdle


----------



## H_addict

I think it's awful for the papz to sell this pic of Katie to the agencies. It's got to be a male photographer, for sure.


----------



## BTBF

Pics like worth more money and they are in the business to make money...male or female.


----------



## mlredo

Am I the only one who thinks Katie seems a little lost? She looks absolutely beautiful in the pics yet, she seems somewhat aloof and blank. Almost absent.


----------



## Blueberry

Karl Lagerfeld + VB 's photo is my wallpaper now  

Katie looks good too!

Another photo of VB


----------



## H_addict

BTBF said:


> Pics like worth more money and they are in the business to make money...male or female.


 
There were plenty of pics taken from that day/event. The one with the girdle could have been left out.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Thanks for the great pics everyone.  *


----------



## Nola

beautifulday32 said:


> Anyone have details about VB's tatoo?




I think it was sanksrit (?) for "i am my love and my love is mine" etc.


----------



## mangowife

Prada's Meadow said:


> *Victoria Beckham* is known for setting fashion trends but we doubt anyone will be following her lead after this wardrobe dysfunction.
> 
> The world's most famous footballer's wife was spotted arriving at her Paris hotel today wearing an animal print shawl, which would look more suited hanging in the *'Sound of Music'*'s Von Trapp family's house.
> 
> *What do you think ?*


 

I'm likely in the minority here, but I kind of like the print...


----------



## mangowife

Prada's Meadow said:


> *I think she looks beautiful here !  *


 
I   her VC&A earrings here!  I soooo want to get something in the alhambra shape!


----------



## Lime

mangowife said:


> I'm likely in the minority here, but I kind of like the print...


Hahah and me too,that makes us 2 in total. 
I love huge Cardigans like that,they are just fabulous and you can wear them with so many things with elegant pants or with jeans.
I am trying to find one but i had no luck so faar.


----------



## mangowife

Lime said:


> Hahah and me too,that makes us 2 in total.


 
It's a great feeling to know I'm not alone!


----------



## icechampagne

^^^ I actually like it too heheh


----------



## BTBF

LV_addict said:


> There were plenty of pics taken from that day/event. The one with the girdle could have been left out.


 
I don't think you get the point here.


----------



## H_addict

BTBF said:


> I don't think you get the point here.


 
I get the point alright: anything for a buck.:s Oh well.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Thanks for all your pics Ladies


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Victoria Beckham* has voiced her disapproval of the strict dress code that *Elizabeth Hurley* has put in place for her Indian wedding. Posh was shocked to discover that Hurley expected her to choose from a selection of pink dresses and has now asked if she can plan her own outfit. 

A source told the _Daily Star_: "The thought of arriving in India and then picking an outfit doesn't appeal to Victoria. She's a planner. What if there's nothing she likes? Her style icon status is her stock in trade and pink just isn't her color." 

The insider added: "Liz is happy for her to plan what she'll wear, as long as it's within the dress code. You don't even try and upstage Liz Hurley."


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I just absolulety love that outfit! imo it looks better on VB than on the runway


----------



## Prada's Meadow

http://i79.imagethrust.com/images/3plV/view-image/h-3.html 

 

 

 

 http://i80.imagethrust.com/images/3pm0/view-image/h-8.html







dreamy (almost sleepy?) *Katie Holmes* says she "definitely" wants to have more children with hubby *Tom Cruise* and reveals she fell in love with the actor "from the moment that I shook his hand for the first time."


In the March issue of _Harper's Bazaar,_ "Kate" dishes about the actor, her daughter *Suri* and her career. *Katie on life with Tom and the family*: "I have a husband and children that I adore. I have a career that I really love. When I sit back and reflect, it's-wow! I am very grateful. Tom makes me feel like the most beautiful woman in the world and has since the day I met him. I love being with him. I love calling him husband."​ 

*Katie on her first date with Cruise:* "Here in Los Angeles, my first motorcycle rideto the beach. It was amazing and fast. I was in love from the moment that I shook his hand for the first time."​ 

*Katie on motherhood*: "I felt so proud to be having a baby and so excited. And I felt closer to other women-to my sisters, to my mom. I felt empowered, like 'I've given birth. I did it! There's nothing I can't handle. I've really enjoyed this time that I have taken to be with Suri as well as the challenges of the first couple of months: feeding and pumping, learning to decipher what each cry means-is she hungry? Is she tired? Does she need a fresh diaper? And figuring out how to really help her."​ 

*Katie on her career*: "I have a whole new set of responsibilities. My work is very important to me. My family is very important to me. When I go to work, it will be the right thing, worth my time and worth my time away from my family."​Guess who styled the photo shoot ?........ Do you give up ? Ok. Vicky B


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Nola

Really? Victoria styled this shoot, wow that´s great she´s really doing different things nowdays. Thanks for the photos, Katie looks beautiful!


----------



## siworae

i still like her... she's adorable.  her style has changed so much since she first got together with Tom.  i still think he's a nutcase, though... but if they are truly happy, good for them!


----------



## karo

Thanks for the pics Prada's Meadow, they're great. She looks really good, but the photo on the cover is not so special.
I've heard about Victorias part in the photoshoot:
The actress's spread in Harper's Bazaar was styled by Victoria Beckham, and the pair "were like girlfriends" on the set, according to the mag's special projects director.


----------



## coreenmd

she does look pretty but i agree about the cover! they could have done a better one!


----------



## pugsonpurses

HB is going down the tubes if they start allowing foxes in the chicken coop-and this shoot is a good example, IMO.


----------



## boxermom

^^^I don't understand?? Harper's shouldn't let VB style a photo shoot? Help me out--I'm dense.

Katie is a natural beauty.  Still don't like her husband, but if she's truly happy, good for her.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

I guess when your Vicky B. you can do what ever you want. I like the cover. not to keen on the rest of the photo's thou !


----------



## maye

In the last picture, the one with the black dress, she have like a Vick B. expression, or is just my impression?


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I think she looks great!


----------



## twinkle.tink

She's a cutie!


----------



## Kellybag

She is fresh and I am thrilled for her and her new life!


----------



## Blueberry

I wish her all happiness


----------



## Lime

*Katie Holmes: 'I Am Very Grateful' 
Actress Speaks Out in First Interview Since Marrying Tom Cruise * 
Feb. 1, 2007 &#8212; When recounting her husband, her daughter and her career, 28-year-old actress Katie Holmes is filled with gratitude. 

That's what she told Harper's Bazaar in an exclusive, first interview since her marriage to Tom Cruise. 

"I have a husband and children that I adore," Holmes said in the December interview. "I have a career that I really love. When I sit back and reflect, it's &#8212; wow. I am very grateful." 

The article's photographs were styled by Victoria Beckham, Holmes' friend and the magazine's guest fashion editor, in Los Angeles. This special fashion issue of Harper's Bazaar is on newsstands Feb. 20. 

Harper's Bazaar Editor in Chief Glenda Bailey came up with the idea of pairing Beckham with Holmes when the three of them dined together during fashion shows in Paris in November. 

In the stylish photos that accompany the piece, Holmes comes across as strong and confident, Articles and Special Projects Director Laura Brown told "Good Morning America" today. 

On the set of the photo shoot, Beckham and Holmes were like girlfriends, according to Brown. Although, on the surface, their friendship may seem unlikely, they actually have a lot in common as they are both married to icons, are young mothers, and are frequent tabloid fodder. 






DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

All right. The first interview with Katie Holmes since her storybook wedding to Tom Cruise last November. 'Harper's Bazaar" landed the exclusive with the newlywed new mom. It is part of the magazine's fashion issue, hits the news stands on February 20th, the jaw dropping new photos of her. Katie Holmes styled by her friend Victoria Beckham, of all things. Here with a preview is 'Harper's Bazaar" articles and special projects director, that's a mouthful, Laura Brown. Hi, Laura. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Good morning. How are you? 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

Victoria Beckham styled these pictures and came up with... 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

And how good is she? Look at this. I mean look at the results. 

She has amazing, amazing style and the results are absolutely gorgeous. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

What was it like with the two of them in the room? 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Oh, they're brilliant. They're so, this whole project was a collaboration between the two of them. They really worked on, they had an idea of doing a masculine-feminine sort of shoot, which you can see most of the feminine looks here, but we have her, well, now, we actually have her in a suit and a dress. 
And they worked on the clothing concepts together. And they just had such a great time. They have so much fun together. And the fact that it's manifested itself in this image is beautiful. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

Let's talk about some of the things in the interview. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Sure. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

She said, 'Tom makes me feel like the most beautiful woman in the world and has since the day I met him." 
'I love calling him husband." 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Lucky girl, huh? 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

And she says, she says the last time she cried was coming down the aisle. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Yeah. She was with her dad and it was that classic wedding moment, you know, he was walking her down the aisle and she said the doors opened and she saw Tom ahead of her and she just cried because she was so happy. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

And, I wanna show some of the pictures again, some of those close-up pictures of her face if we can, yes, those pictures from the magazine because she lost the baby weight in record time. How'd she do it? 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

She, you know, women everywhere are cursing, but she, she ran. She's a big runner. She's an athlete. She always has been. She's played basketball when she was growing up. She just said, 'I started running and the baby weight just came off." So, the whole pregnancy was very, very smooth. She said she craved nothing but cupcakes. That was the only unusual thing. And so she looks fantastic. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

What does she say about how Suri has change life with Tom and whether she wants more children? 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

She definitely wants more children. And she's just really enjoying the time she's spent with Suri and, and their new family. And it's just, said it's really made her feel so much stronger and more confident in everything she's - she's doing. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

But is she going back to work? 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Yes, she is. She's in negotiations actually for a film in April called - 'Mad Money" and, you know, she's really, really excited to get back to work. But she said what she is going to do is going to be the right thing and worth her time away from her family. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

Well, again, let's just put some of those pictures up again, the ones from the magazine, look at them one more time. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

I can look at them a lot. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Me, too. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

There it is. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

They never get, they never get tired... 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

I was saying to you, I don't think I'd ever concentrated on what a romantic face she has. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Yes. 

DIANE SAWYER (ABC NEWS) 

There it is, Victoria Beckham and Katie Holmes and 'Harper's Bazaar," all together. Thank you, Laura. 

LAURA BROWN ('HARPER'S BAZAAR") 

Pleasure.


----------



## Lime

I think Victoria did a great job,Katie looks stunning,love the clothes on her.


----------



## Barbiedoll

the cover is cute .......


----------



## Cherrasaki

Some of these pictures remind me of the "old" Katie Holmes (pre Tom Cruise).  She looks beautiful in the photos and the styling is good!


----------



## H_addict

I guess hanging out with Glenda paid off for VB! I sense that Glenda likes her. Maybe she'll do something on a monthly bases for Bazaar after her and David move to US!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Katie Holmes reflects on married life, being a new mom and her acting future in the March issue of _Harper's Bazaar._ The actress, who sat for a series of portraits styled by fashionable friend Victoria Beckham, says of being Mrs. Cruise, "Tom makes me feel like the most beautiful woman in the world and has since the day I met him."


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks beautiful and I think her answers to the questions made her truly seem happy.








For now! LOL!


----------



## PrincessMe

i just find it odd that katie is dressed as a man when so many think TC is gay:s


----------



## marclover

She looks awesome in these pics!  Does anyone know when this hits news stands? (Maybe I missed that from above?)  I think VB did a great job styling, KH looks amazing!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

marclover said:


> She looks awesome in these pics! Does anyone know when this hits news stands? (Maybe I missed that from above?) I think VB did a great job styling, KH looks amazing!!


 

Yes you did.  .... Its the March issue.


----------



## marclover

Prada's Meadow said:


> Yes you did.  .... Its the March issue.



Oops!  Thanks PM!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

*She Said It* 

"I was in love from the moment that I shook his hand for the first time. Tom makes me feel like the most beautiful woman in the world and has since the day I met him. I love being with him. I love calling him my husband."

On their first date ~ "In Los Angeles, my first motorcycle ride
to the beach. It was amazing and fast."

"When I sit back and reflect, it's a wow! I am very grateful."

~ *Katie Holmes
*


----------



## kristabelle33

I think she's beautiful.  Very fresh and pretty.  She can wear lots of make up or none at all and look beautiful.  VB did a great job!!


----------



## cat_inluv

*Looks sweet *


----------



## couturecreature

Aww...she sounds genuinely in love. Despite all the brickbats, I still think Tom Cruise looks pretty hot.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## fannaticsydney

she is beautiful


----------



## Swanky

I thought we saw these{?}

She's beautiful, but are these the same as the ones directed by VB?


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks great


----------



## Kellybag

I really love them all...gorgeous.


----------



## imgg

pretty, but so bored with her now. She lost appeal to me after marrying TC.


----------



## mh21

too serious, need some levity


----------



## BeBeStyle

imgg said:


> pretty, but so bored with her now. She lost appeal to me after marrying TC.


ITA


----------



## Cat

Love her in red!


----------



## KristyDarling

I've never thought she was especially pretty. Sorry.


----------



## Danica

She looks gorgeous! I like.


----------



## gemski107

She looks stunning!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## BTBF

I don't like the 2nd picture. It looked like she forgot to wear her contact lenses.


----------



## KatiePINK

Ahhh!She is so pretty!I love her!


----------



## superstar

Second picture she looks old. Not 27.


----------



## itsgood2beme

The photos seem rather blah to me, she could do much better! Guess JESUS had his hands in these, I am sure!!!


----------



## ladysatine_20

don't like her. It's impossible to like someone who is married with Cruise and is friend of VB.
She looks tired and old in those photos.


----------



## Lime

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought we saw these{?}
> 
> She's beautiful, but are these the same as the ones directed by VB?


Yes,and i dont think we got them,there were just a few screencaps pictures posted.


I think she looks stunning,she looks like a real woman in these pictures.Gone is the teenage idol she is a woman now and a gorgeus one.
Her legs look amazing in the red YSL outfit!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## bonniec

Two words for her pictures...

BLUE STEEL?   (From Zoolander)


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^^  ROFL.  Or Magnum, perhaps?


----------



## lucywife

The cover picture is the best, I think.
Striking beauty she's not, but lovely and cute girl-next-door kind of type that everybody likes. 
I read the magazine, she repeats same thing again and again how she felt herself the happiest woman and the luckiest because of his crazy majesty bla-bla...same thing. I think she's brain-washed.


----------



## S'Mom

Lovely shots......very well done, IMO.


----------



## stacmck

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^^  ROFL.  Or Magnum, perhaps?



Or Le Tigre


----------



## lvmhgirl

The second photo you can see where Suri got her eyes!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

stacmck said:


> Or Le Tigre


Yes!!


----------



## KristyDarling

lucywife said:


> The cover picture is the best, I think.
> Striking beauty she's not, but lovely and cute girl-next-door kind of type that everybody likes.
> I read the magazine, she repeats same thing again and again how she felt herself the happiest woman and the luckiest because of his crazy majesty bla-bla...same thing. I think she's brain-washed.


I know!!!! In every damn TV and magazine interview I've seen since she met Tom, it's like she's reading that same damn script over and over again. "Tom makes me feel like the most amazing woman in the world. He makes me feel like I'm the most beautiful girl in the world. He's so amazing. He's the most wonderful man in the world. He's the most amazing, wonderful man in the world. He's the most amazing, beautiful man in the world and I'm the luckiest girl in the world."  ENOUGH ALREADY!!


----------



## mangowife

IMO, her eyes look blank in those photos.  It's definitely not a "warm" look for her, but maybe the point of the shoot was to look "cool".  I miss the softness she used to have; most everything about her seems very hard and stiff these days...


----------



## bonniec

Or, maybe she's imitating Jesus's Mission: Impossible look.  Aren't spouses to start looking like each other after time?


----------



## Divina

She looks great


----------



## karo

Nice pics. She's pretty, maybe not beautiful, but pretty.


----------



## Nola

She is beautiful.


----------



## poutine

love her hair!


----------



## cat_inluv

*Not liking the second picture..her face just looks really tired & old. but the other pictures look nice *


----------



## mellecyn

All grown up since "dawson creek".
I think she looks like a feminine version of Tom Cruise, esp. in the 2nd pic


----------



## i love bags

She is so pretty!I love her!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Looking chic is a white *Armani* linen pantsuit and peep toe pumps, *Kate Holmes* made a rare public appearance yesterday at a luncheon hosted by Glamour magazine, where survivors of torture and rape were invited to tell their tales before an A-list audience, including *Jane Fonda, Sally Field *and *Salma* *Hayek*.

It afternoon of empowerment was chaired by _Glamour_ editor in chief *Cindi Leive* and *'Vagina Monologues'* playwright *Eve Ensler*, whose organization, *V-Day*, helps rescue women from atrocities.

Katie was congratulated on motherhood (daughter *Suri* is 10 months) and complimented her white suit. (Hey, the woman has style.) She was then then introduced to honorees from Afghanistan, Haiti and Sierra Leone.

Also there to listen and learn: *Mandy Moore*, *Rosario Dawson* and *Marisa Tomei*.


----------



## karo

Thanks Prada's Meadow.


----------



## karo

It's nice to see her without Tom. She looks so natural and so young, really great. I love her outfit.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

She's too cute!


----------



## Lime

She looks beautiful,love her suit!


----------



## coolface

She's tall and pretty!


----------



## uberdumb

She looks nice, Rosario Dawson looks weird.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

karo said:


> Thanks Prada's Meadow.


 

 Yep. My pleasure.


----------



## Megs

She is so tall!!! 

Prada, do you know the bag she has


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Megs said:


> She is so tall!!!
> 
> Prada, do you know the bag she has


 
 Katie's bag i'm not sure about. :s


----------



## vbskull

I never realize how tal she is until you see her with other people. She is very pretty. I agree with karo that it is nice to see her out and about without tom sometimes. I like her suit but am not a fan of white ( i am so messy!!!!).


----------



## LVobsessed415

she is so gorgeous, nice to see her without her leash(tom)


----------



## LVobsessed415

gorgeous, i have been a fan since dawsons creek


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* returns to work after taking nearly a year off to raise baby *Suri*, 11 months.
She dressed in super wide leg jeans on Wednesday as she went for a costume fitting for her upcoming film _Mad Money_ at a Los Angeles studio.
_Mad Money_ opens in 2008, is directed by *Callie Khouri* (_Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood_), and co-stars *Diane Keaton* and *Queen Latifah*.
*Katie Holmes* stormed out after another bitter fight with husband *Tom Cruise*, reports _Life and Style_. Insiders says she wants counseling but *Tom* refuses and her sole confidante is *Victoria Beckham*.


----------



## teemmmbee

can she be any skinnier?? Damn, what happened to her?

She's been hanging out w/Posh too much!!
Shoot, I need to be friends w/her so I can be skinny too!


----------



## Cat

Love the bag other than that she looks sloppy.If she thinks she'll ever lead Tom around by the nose the way VB does Mr.B she better think again.


----------



## vbskull

Cat said:


> If she thinks she'll ever lead Tom around by the nose the way VB does Mr.B she better think again.


 
^^haha that is funny. I think she looks ok. The pants would be ok if they were 1 or 2 sizes smaller. Other than that she looks good.


----------



## Kellybag

She looks great...yep.


----------



## Danica

She's so cute! I like her much better dressed casually. (instead of trying to play some part)


----------



## Prada's Meadow

She looks nice.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think she looks cute


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like her bag!


----------



## k. bell

Danica said:


> She's so cute! I like her much better dressed casually. (instead of trying to play some part)


 
I agree. what happened with the "sweet girl next door" look? 
I suppose that had she grow up!!!


----------



## Cat

Anyone know who makes that bag?

I do think she's a cute gal but I'm sick to death of seeing women wearing pants that drag the ground or that they might trip over any minute.I hope she does not let her body become like 
Victoria Stick Beckhams,that would be a waste of good flesh.


----------



## Virginia

Her outfit's cute! I likes!


----------



## Nola

Looking gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Shyloo

She looks like she is walking on stilts.
How tall is she?
Tom sure likes them tall and very thin......................


----------



## seahorseinstripes

she looks great!  love her outfit, not many people can pull this wide leg that good.


----------



## mh21

I think she looks good, I couldn't pull it off but Katie can.


----------



## The Snorks

I like her trouser, but I agree, they do look like they need to be two sizes smaller.  

On another note--she should run far, FAR away from Tom.  Run, Katie, Run!


----------



## chrho

I think Katie looks good!! Really envy how she can quicly lose weight after having a baby!!!


----------



## pippop

She looks great, I love her outift, especially the leather jacket!


----------



## PrincessMe

imo i don't like her so skinny. maybe she is using unhealthy methods, like tons of caffeine..she looks like a boy to me


----------



## jane_bernire

Nice bag!She looks ok


----------



## BagHound

What bag is that she's carrying, does anyone know?


----------



## Lime

I think the trousers look great on her and so many famous women have been wearing them lately,i will avoid this comeback,thank you very much.


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Katie looks wonderful!  She's such a natural beauty!


----------



## debsmith

While she's out and about she should HAUL A$$!!!!! (And send for Suri of course!)  RUN FOR THE HILLS KATIE!!!!


----------



## BTBF

chrho said:


> I think Katie looks good!! Really envy how she can quicly lose weight after having a baby!!!


 
She is a celebrity, a rich one. She has all the time and money in world to help her.


----------



## BagAngel

The Snorks said:


> On another note--she should run far, FAR away from Tom. Run, Katie, Run!


ITA!


----------



## PrincessMe

debsmith said:


> While she's out and about she should HAUL A$$!!!!! (And send for Suri of course!) RUN FOR THE HILLS KATIE!!!!


LMAO


----------



## FijiBuni

Finally shes out! She needs to do her own thing.... but those pants are dreadful on her


----------



## luvmygirls0

She looks way too thin. I miss her cute, naive look from the Dawson's Creek days.


----------



## Hermes Junkie

she looks fab!


----------



## Lisasbags

I like her bag


----------



## laloki

She is a lovely girl but a bit too thin now, she looks like she needs to pull her pants up, not flattering at all.


----------



## ver1982

I don't like those wide-legged things, too wide IMO, otherwise she looks cute.


----------



## anufangava

Ever she and Tom became an item, she dressed much much better.


----------



## krmkjk

!! I didn't realize how tall she is!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

_Hollywood Car Wash_, the book by Lori Culwell that takes a satirical swipe at Hollywood and is inspired by true events, has managed to rumble Katie Holmes out of her Stepford Wife haze long enough to put a little frown on her (now always fantastically happy) face. Someone gave her a copy last weekend, and shes been reading it non-stop ever since, said one of the actress friends. Shes already having problems with Tom, and now she feels like her private life has been exposed. Shes really upset.​From A Socialites Life
The book is about a young girl from Michigan who is plucked out of college obscurity to star as a girl next door character on a tv series. To be more successful, she is forced to endure unimaginable things, like losing 20 pounds, taking drugs, being hounded by the paparazzi, and getting into a contracted relationship with a megastar who has a BIG secret.

I got her bio off IMDb.com to compare the facts to a story I read ages ago in _Seventeen_ magazine (please bear in mind I was actually seventeen when I read it, I dont want to get any comments asking me if I am some kind of sad case subscribing to them now) about Holmes being taken out of high school to be on Dawsons Creek to play Joey, the regular girl on the show. The character in _Hollywood Car Wash_ does seem to be heavily based on Holmes, and I can see why she is worried what kind of impact this book will have on her.
I cant help saying I feel a bit sorry for her (but not sorry enough from stopping me ordering the book on Amazon this morning). It doesnt look like she got Cruises attention off Andrew Morton in time to stop this book getting out.


----------



## tabbyco

That is what happens when you make a deal with the devil :devil:


----------



## Compass Rose

^^^ Oh My!!!


----------



## Sunshine

Oh no...(I want to read it!)


----------



## pretty1983

mee too!


----------



## H_addict

I honestly think the story isn't true and was only put out there to get the book's name out.


----------



## Kimm992

How mean.


----------



## Danica

Sunshine said:


> Oh no...(I want to read it!)


 
LOL

I doubt this is true though.


----------



## peacocky

Is this book on the shelves now?  I want to read it.  I've read every book like this at Target, so I guess I'll check in Border's


----------



## SonyaPhi

I wanna a read it to!!


----------



## siworae

H_addict said:


> I honestly think the story isn't true and was only put out there to get the book's name out.


that's what i thought too at first... but i guess we'll never really know?  but if so, it's working... now i'm curious about the book too.


----------



## noon

I want to read it too, I doubt its based on any real facts but at the same time there must be some truth to it or else it wouldnt have hit a nerve with katie holmes so much.


----------



## Kellybag

Just trying to sell books at the expense of anyone or anything.


----------



## k. bell

That's what being a celebrity is all about. I don't think this will hurt her image, its already weird enough.
I'm getting a copy, its out right?


----------



## JPLovesPurses

k. bell said:


> That's what being a celebrity is all about. I don't think this will hurt her image, its already weird enough. quote]  Yeah it got weird as soon as she hooked up withTom.  I am sure it's very loosely based on her life.


----------



## lara0112

Kellybag said:


> Just trying to sell books at the expense of anyone or anything.




 - _sadly that is true._


----------



## katgrrrl

I wanna read this!  I remember hearing rumors before they even got married that she had to sign a contract...   Yeah, I definitely want a copy of this.


----------



## LV Rawks

^^^Ew, weird.  I think that I am going to have to read this, too!


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't see how the book could really be the truth since Tom Cruise is so sue happy and makes everyone around him sign very extensive confidentiality agreements.

It might make for a good story but it's probably 99% fiction. Peggy


----------



## Miss Latina

I want to read it!!!


----------



## socalgrl86

ooooohhhhh....i wanna read


----------



## Prada's Meadow

I have to admit, I'm a tad curious me self.


----------



## vbskull

noon said:


> I want to read it too, I doubt its based on any real facts but at the same time there must be some truth to it or else it wouldnt have hit a nerve with katie holmes so much.


 
I agree.


----------



## boxermom

I'm very curious and would probably read it. To me, all the rumors about Tom and Katie make Tom look bad and though you can say she went willingly, Katie has my sympathy.  Today, I read in a gossip column that they had a huge fight when Tom told her she wasn't looking happy enough in photos. Who knows if it's true but he is a control-freak and seems to have lost touch with reality at times.


----------



## Sunshine

I ordered it today...


----------



## amanda

i honestly think something is rotten with tom and katie - say what you will about tabloids, but when they get onto a story THIS much, there usually ends up being a good bit of truth to it.  most of the stuff that ends up being false in tabloids is little blurbs that never make it into big stories.  brad and angelina is a good example.

as far as the book goes, i probably wouldn't read it since books of this genre are rarely well-written - i'll just go straight to the source and buy an Us Weekly!


----------



## Sina

I can't wait until the truth about Tom and Katie is really put out there by Katie herself! When they are divorced and Tom has turned to a younger woman to be pretend married to, Katie will write a book about Tom's crazy ways!


----------



## minami

wow..i wanna read it and put it on my blog..hehe


----------



## TFFC

Meh, I've lost all respect for Holmes. Did she go into her marriage thinking it'd be all kisses and hugs? She changed her religion over a short period of time, then got pregnant before getting married (despite having a strong stance on no pre-marital sex before Cruise)...I'm not surprised he treats her like a doormat.


----------



## holly di

I will have to get this one!


----------



## Kimm992

I just don't see the logic here.  

Why would Katie marry Tom against her will.....why would any normal, self respecting, independant woman (like Katie) allow herself to be "bullied" into a marriage and a child?  Why would anyone believe that Tom Cruise has the ability and power to force someone into a relationship with him???  I just don't see how people can think these things rationally.

Have we actually seen any real evidence to support these claims (other than the "ohh Katie looks so miserable in those pictures)??  Has Tom EVER done anything to Katie that would lead us to believe that he treats her like crap?


----------



## ferirepink

wow..I wanna read this!


----------



## keodi

This book seems really intresting.


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

It's so sad that society has become so deranged and dysfunctional that they just can't see good in anything. People see a happy couple---beautiful people---even children aren't safe today----People just want to see evil. They want to think that Katie is unhappy or under some spell cast by Tom. How sick is that???  Tom is a man. He was once a heartthrob. He's grownup now and the man is in love with Katie Holmes and I'm sure she loves him. They are a beautiful couple and they have a gorgeous daughter.
Yes, there are truly happily married couples in the world...not everyone is headed for a divorce. When people smile a lot it could actually be because they are just naturally happy perhaps??? Not because they are in a trance!
Won't be reading the book. I already think it's garbage!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Kimm992 said:


> I just don't see the logic here.
> 
> Why would Katie marry Tom against her will.....why would any normal, self respecting, independant woman (like Katie) allow herself to be "bullied" into a marriage and a child?  Why would anyone believe that Tom Cruise has the ability and power to force someone into a relationship with him???  I just don't see how people can think these things rationally.
> 
> Have we actually seen any real evidence to support these claims (other than the "ohh Katie looks so miserable in those pictures)??  Has Tom EVER done anything to Katie that would lead us to believe that he treats her like crap?



Thank YOU! I thought I was the only sane person here!.....LOL  
Total irrational garbage. Where are the facts?


----------



## annanas

how he could have made her marry him?  by paying her money and lots of it!


----------



## me_love_purse

tabbyco said:


> That is what happens when you make a deal with the devil :devil:


 
right on....:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Kimm992

Newgrlonthebloc said:


> It's so sad that society has become so deranged and dysfunctional that they just can't see good in anything. People see a happy couple---beautiful people---even children aren't safe today----People just want to see evil. They want to think that Katie is unhappy or under some spell cast by Tom. How sick is that???  Tom is a man. He was once a heartthrob. He's grownup now and the man is in love with Katie Holmes and I'm sure she loves him. They are a beautiful couple and they have a gorgeous daughter.
> Yes, there are truly happily married couples in the world...not everyone is headed for a divorce. When people smile a lot it could actually be because they are just naturally happy perhaps??? Not because they are in a trance!
> Won't be reading the book. I already think it's garbage!



Amen to that!!


----------



## Kimm992

annanas said:


> how he could have made her marry him?  by paying her money and lots of it!



This is not meant as a personal attack at all....but doesn't the whole "women being bought" thing get a little tired after a while?

By perpetuating these stereotypes when there really is absolutely NO evidence of this....all it does is continue to make women out to be air headed gold diggers.

Has Katie ever displayed ANY behavior in the past that would lead us to believe she's the type of woman to be bought?  Other than the fact that Tom has said some things people didn't like....and acted a little nutty on Opera (there are celebrities who have done WAY worse and have been persecuted WAY less for their behavior) has Tom EVER showed ANY type of abusive behavior to anyone??  Has he ever done anything that we are aware of to intentionally hurt someone???

Sorry for the rant but this whole Tom = Villain and Katie = poor brainwashed girl is so far offbase I can't even fathom how people buy it.


----------



## elli

I also have a feeling that this isn't really true. I want to read the book though!


----------



## Lainey

elli said:


> I also have a feeling that this isn't really true. I want to read the book though!


 
Me too!


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Book sounds good--both twisty and turny--kinda like the whole TomKat romance


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

annanas said:


> how he could have made her marry him?  by paying her money and lots of it!



Would Katie need Tom to 'pay her' to marry him? Does Tom need to pay someone to be with him? How much would she sell for? Katie doesn't strike me as a gold-digger in any sense of the word. I'm thinking Tom probably showers her because she likely wouldn't do it for herself. This is probably one reason why he is attracted to her. Katie really seems like a normal girl to me. Pay her???  I mean REALLY...come on!  Sometimes I wonder about people....I can't even imagine such things and I wonder how other people come to such conclusions....LOL I think those who  think this way are the CRAZY ones...not Tom and Katie!


----------



## claudette2

Prada's Meadow said:


> .... To be more successful, she is forced to endure unimaginable things, like losing 20 pounds, taking drugs, being hounded by the paparazzi, and getting into a contracted relationship with a megastar who has a BIG secret.


 
I'm curious to know what the BIG secret is! Any ideas, ladies?


----------



## Lime

Thank god i am not the only one here who finds all this ridicule that Tom&Katie are facing,beyond strange.People are definitley going to faar with their hate towards them!I dont care if he belives in Scientology or if he jumped on Oprahs couch declaring love for Katie,where is the line?Seriously?
And this book is nothing but a cheap shoot for publicity wich its writer is getting,because god-help me there are people out there willing to spend their hard earned money on this s***!


----------



## Alexenjie

Well my opinion is Tom has alot of incentive to have a wife and kids because he needs the public to think he is straight. Katie has an incentive to  marriage with Tom because she will be set financially for the rest of her life and it will probably help her career.

I don't think Katie is stupid or brain washed - I think she made a business arrangement. Now whether she is happy with that arrangement is unknown. This is just all my opinion, of course. Peggy


----------



## Lisasbags

I'm curious


----------



## Staci B

But if Tom was gay, he has been married 3 times and he filed for divorce twice before so what's the deal with people thinking he is gay.

I'm probably naive but if he was gay I don't think anybody would actually talk about it. It's the whole hollywood thing. What about all the gay actors out there who have come out but nobody had any idea. Sorry but I don't believe that book to be true.


----------



## Kimm992

I'm surprised the whole "Tom Cruise is gay" thing is still buzzing around.

The man has never said or done anything I would even consider to be remotely indicative of him being gay.

I guess though....when you're that sexy and successful and you act like yourself no matter what anyone thinks.....people are bound to hate on you.


----------



## aaallabama

Kimm992 said:


> Why would Katie marry Tom against her will.....why would any normal, self respecting, independant woman (like Katie) allow herself to be "bullied" into a marriage and a child?  Why would anyone believe that Tom Cruise has the ability and power to force someone into a relationship with him???  I just don't see how people can think these things rationally.



*^^ sadly, i think it's 100% believable* 

p.s. i never saw katie as a strong, independent woman & everyone knows tom's one of the most powerful men in hollywood


----------



## BagAngel

I will probably read the book out of curiosity. I think Tom is a total nut & nothing would surprise me!


----------



## Virginia

pretty1983 said:


> mee too!



me three! ush:


----------



## Sunshine

I just got the book on Friday! If I could just stay off the Forum long enough to start it would be great. (I used to be the biggest reader ever until I found this place!) Now I only read on vacation!! I want to go on vacation again so I can READ!! lol I will let you all know when I finally get through it...maybe I will start it tomorrow!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Sunshine said:


> I just got the book on Friday! If I could just stay off the Forum long enough to start it would be great. (I used to be the biggest reader ever until I found this place!) Now I only read on vacation!! I want to go on vacation again so I can READ!! lol I will let you all know when I finally get through it...maybe I will start it tomorrow!


Please hurry up and read it so you can post the mega-star's BIG secret!


----------



## karo

Nothing I'm going to read.


----------



## karo

After months (months!) of planning, Katie is finally hard at work on her next big project, Mad Money. She looks happy, which is a good thing, whether or not this film is going to go down in cinematic history. Hey, at least she doesn't look like she's a woman trapped in some sort of marital prison. I'm looking forward to seeing more of Katie on set with her costars Queen Latifah and Diane Keaton (random!) so hopefully she'll bring her little Suri along for a few days of shoots.


----------



## lara0112

she looks happy in the one pic but like I said I can't say she never didn't look happy. actually, she knew what Tom was into before she got together with him, let alone marry and have a child. so no point to complain now... I can't say I feel sorry for her as she should have engaged prior to getting this involved. I am sure Penelope Cruz moved on because she couldn't handle it or didn't want to get involved so it is not like she had to stay.


----------



## vbskull

I can't wait to see that movie. It is pretty abnormal cast, but in a good way. I am glad that she is working again and can put some of the rumors to rest.


----------



## Kimm992

Glad to see her back on another project....although you can't blame the woman for taking a break....she did JUST have a baby a year ago.


----------



## Kellybag

Good For Her!!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Gosh, I'm so glad someone has come forward and put an end to the utterly ridiculous stories surrounding Tom and Kate's marriage, finally . . . . . . . . . .*

_*May 4th, 2007 *_
_*As rumors fly about the state of Tom Cruise and Katie Holmess six-month-old marriage, friends of the pair are stepping forward to defend them. Here, Jada Pinkett Smith, who, with husband Will Smith, is a longtime friend of the couple, tells PEOPLE what life is really like in the Cruise-Holmes household:*_
_*




*_​_*I met Kate through Tom  I didnt know her before Tom. I think everybody has this image: Poor little Kate, she doesnt have the strength to take care of herself. People dont know that behind all that grace is a tiger. Ive witnessed it! Ive had conversations with Kate personally where the tigress comes out of her, that fight.*_
_*There was one incident when I turned to Will  we were in their dining room, just the four of us, we were sitting and talking  Kate made a comment, and that was the moment I was like, You know what? I can ride with her. She made it very clear she wasnt standing for people messing with her family. She is extremely protective. But at the same time shes so graceful.*_
_*I can see how people wouldnt see this, but when you look at Kate now [compared to] when she first met Tom, shes more confident and more knowing who she is than ever before. You can see it in her pictures. She looks more beautiful and more confident and more assured. Ive watched that metamorphosis  how Kate has blossomed into this woman. Because her life changed very quickly, she moved from one person into another.*_
_*On reports that Holmes is a prisoner:*_
_*It burns my soul  I see her in the house with Tom; he doesnt have that on her! It kills me. Toms this monster and hes got her chained up in the basement and hes forcing Scientology down her throat  its bulls. Let me tell you: Kate aint no little wimpy kitty cat. Its not that ballgame. For real.*_
_*I see how protective she is over her family and her husband. She very much carries the idea that people better not [mess] with my family. She gets fired up. When she gets to that mode, it makes me step back. I was like, Okay! And Tom looks at me and goes, See? See? Did you see that? And I go, Yeah, I saw that  hell yeah. It amazes me.*_
_*Shes got a quiet thunder. When she walks into a room, or you see her in a magazine  its a thunder that people are attracted to. Its quiet and its very subtle, but its extremely powerful. Whats great about Kate is that she doesnt wear who she is on her sleeve, and that makes people so interested in her. That in itself is quite a power, and she knows it. Kate is smart, let me just put it like that.*_
_*People think Tom and the Church of Scientology got something on Kate? They dont. Kate is running her own show. And shes a great mother. Her kids  Connor, Bella, Suri  are some dynamic children and are extremely happy. And her husband is very, very happy.*_
_*They are a happy family. And theyre strong. The forces they have right now are amazing. Theyre like any other loving family that just wants peace and harmony and to be able to thrive in a nurturing environment, in an energy that supports their union. And at the end of the day its really nobodys business.*_
_*On the frenzy surrounding Cruise and Holmess November wedding:*_
_*Even at the wedding I had to pull [Katie] aside and ask her, Are you okay? because it was just so much. And she looked at me and said, You know what, Jada? Its been a lot, but Im doing alright, and Im happy. I watched how she handled everything and Im telling you, she did not break a sweat. If it had been me, Id have been a madwoman.*_
_*She takes it all in stride. Thats the quiet power that Im talking about, and its the thing that people overlook. Look at this picture for a moment. Kate went from being little sweet Katie Holmes to Kate Cruise. Thats a really huge leap from one world into another.*_
_*Shes young, she popped into motherhood very fast. If you think about the transition shes done, with as much grace shes had, and on top of it with the attacks  I dont know how she does it. Nobody really looks at that. It amazes me how people want to focus on Shes tied up in the basement and he throws steaks to her at night and she gets to see Suri only on Sundays. Its ridiculous.*_
_*On who wears the pants in the Cruise-Holmes household:*_
_*Tom dont run nothin in that house! It is Katies house. Its her world! The devotion that Tom has to his wife, and the places hell go to make her happy  spiritually, where he will go as a man for his woman.*_
_*Hes taking time off to just be with [Katie] on her routine. [Holmes is filming Mad Money in Louisiana.] Its nice when our husbands take the time to come with us to work. I saw him the other day, he had Suri by himself. He had Suri for like four days. By himself. Hes a family guy as well as this larger-than-life individual. He knows, more than anything, that for him to be happy, hes got to have a happy home and a happy family.*_
_*On their friendship:*_
_*They have tons of friends that arent Scientologists and tons of friends who are. They dont discriminate. Theyre like, If youre a good person, then we can roll with you. Weve been friends since filming Collateral.*_
_*Sometimes we get together with the kids, sometimes well go out to dinner without the kids. Sometimes theyll call and say, Where are you? Were gonna fly to you this weekend. Or, Were up in Colorado  come and hang out.*_
_*Kate never asks me for mommy advice because shes so good at it. Sometimes well chitchat about our challenges being married to the men were married to, and having a family, and just getting tips on keeping the balance. -people*_


----------



## Danica

Interesting read.


----------



## Kellybag

Good for her and them!  I always wondered how so many people that do not know them can say so much.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that was a lot said...


----------



## uberdumb

I hope she's right!


----------



## Nola

I have no comment because I don´t know any of them obviously but I just have to say Katie is so gorgeous now days!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sounds a little like spin control to me.  we are in the middle of the land of scientology here in l.a. and my husband is in the entertaiment industry.  the scientologists definitely stick together and do not stray far outside their own circles - we know that first hand.  I cannot comment on their home life, that is their own business, but to make it seem like there is no control issues in scientology is a load of crap.  there are so many rules and regulations and people you should not associate with - its mind boggling.  thats all I can say.


----------



## BagAngel

bagnshoofetish said:


> sounds a little like spin control to me. we are in the middle of the land of scientology here in l.a. and my husband is in the entertaiment industry. the scientologists definitely stick together and do not stray far outside their own circles - we know that first hand. I cannot comment on their home life, that is their own business, but to make it seem like there is no control issues in scientology is a load of crap. there are so many rules and regulations and people you should not associate with - its mind boggling. thats all I can say.


Agree bags, it seems so many people are coming out now to say that it is all ok, I wonder are they protesting too much?


----------



## TravelBug

bagnshoofetish said:


> sounds a little like spin control to me. we are in the middle of the land of scientology here in l.a. and my husband is in the entertaiment industry. the scientologists definitely stick together and do not stray far outside their own circles - we know that first hand. I cannot comment on their home life, that is their own business, but to make it seem like there is no control issues in scientology is a load of crap. there are so many rules and regulations and people you should not associate with - its mind boggling. thats all I can say.


 
I agree with you.  Seems odd that lately all their friends are speaking up all of a sudden ... If they are for real, time will tell.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

TravelBug said:


> I agree with you. Seems odd that lately all their friends are speaking up all of a sudden ... If they are for real, time will tell.


 
yeah and all the friends that are speaking up are, oh yeah, scientologists!


----------



## Lime

I wish them all the best and i think people need to stop judging them and speculating about their marriage.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lol... what a poor attempt of damage control... JP-S comes off as a crazy loon... wait she IS a crazy loon, she's a scientologist after all.


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Katie is simply gorgeous. She looks so much better after having a child. She just has a beautiful glow!  Love her and Tom!


----------



## wordpast

Jada's a scientologist?!?!. I know Will isn't, unless he changed his mind.  I saw him in an TV interview and he said his grandma would get out her casket (or something like that) if he became a scientologist. 

I personally like the couple (Katie and Tom) and don't believe all these crazy stories.


----------



## lara0112

nice read - no I don't think Jada and Will are scientologists - at least it was never mentioned. I believe all about media control and stuff, but honestly, I have said it many times but here goes again: Kate chose to get involved with him, no one held a gun to her head. Penelope got out and didn't marry him, so clearly there is no obligation. why not belive that she is just happy? i wonder why there is always something projected people want to see - either good or bad. and if she is not - she isn't a  little girl - she can help herself I am sure. I certainly find her at her most beautiful nowadays.


----------



## Roo

If all this is true, I don't understand why they constantly feel the need to explain it.  If its untrue, why not just ignore the insinuations?  That's the part that bugs me.... they both _'doth protest too much'_ methinks.


----------



## jessieee12

Well Tom and Kate didn't say anything about it..more like Jada is trying to stick up for her friends after hearing about these speculations and this type of nonsense for like..seriously..forever


----------



## siworae

meh... never was a fan of either.  this is one couple i don't care to hear about constantly.  i do think that Katie has gotten a lot more fashionable and prettier than before Tom, though.  she was pretty boring, maybe cute before.


----------



## Cherrasaki

It is only natural that Jada would want to set the record straight because they are friends after all! But as far as Kate wearing the pants in the family I sincerely doubt that she is boss in the Cruise family at least where Scientology is concerned! I'm pretty sure Tom runs the show in that department! As far as having a happy marriage, if they do then more power to them!


----------



## anufangava

Time will tell if the marriage is as good as Tom Cruise and his spin meisters would like us to believe.


----------



## Eugin

Honestly, there's so much press about the status of their marriage who knows what to believe. I feel bad for the Cruise kids, Isabella and Connor. At least, Suri isn't old enough yet to see the supermarket headlines week after week. . .


----------



## bb10lue

Good for them!!!


----------



## ladysatine_20

Jada is one of the few Tom's friends,so of course she would deffend Tom and his marriage with katie.I don't believe in this story...


----------



## lulilu

If Kate runs the family, why is she under constant surveillance by Tom's mother, sister, or some other scientologist?
And who is Jada Smith anyway?  Nobody until she married Will.


----------



## jessieee12

lulilu said:


> If Kate runs the family, why is she under constant surveillance by Tom's mother, sister, or some other scientologist?
> And who is Jada Smith anyway?  Nobody until she married Will.




I'm not a Smith fan, but what difference does it make if she was a "nobody" before she married Will?


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Katie was a nobody before she married Tom.

Jada was known from the Cosby Show, Different World days and also a couple of movies... Yes, her 'star' became a little bigger once she married Will but really Who is Will---he'd just became a huge star himself when he married her. I'd never heard of Katie Holmes before she married Tom.  And really..what difference does it make?


----------



## BTBF

I do believe that Katie and Tom are in love. And I think Tom is very protected of Katie.

But to say that Katie wear the pants in the house, is a hard sell. Maybe she meant wear the pants when it comes to houseworks.


----------



## Hermes Junkie

I wish them the best, i love Katie!!


----------



## tabbyco

Just like Nicole Kidman, Tom has made himself another stepford wife. Anorexic and highly stylized.


----------



## boxermom

tabbyco said:


> Just like Nicole Kidman, Tom has made himself another stepford wife. Anorexic and highly stylized.


 
Yep.  Odd that lately so many of the Cruise family's friends are saying what a "tiger" Katie is.  The stories I've read about his trying to control everything surrounding the movie she's filming sound almost desperate on his part to isolate her.  If they are happy fine, but somehow I doubt it.  If Katie gets too strong for Tom, it's over, just like with Mimi and Nicole.


----------



## karo

I just don't care. We will never know what's the true, but I definitely wish them all the best and hope they're happy.


----------



## BTBF

Notice how Jada referred to Katie as Kate? Tom likes calling Katie, Kate. This just to show that Katie is not longer Katie. Katie has a whole identity now.


----------



## sheanabelle

i do miss joey potter.


----------



## BergdorfBlonde

This is all BS. My friends would obviously do the same thing for me even if they were watching my marriage fall apart. This is something that only a husband and a wife can talk about and those freaks are recruiting friends to say "all is well". Pathetic.


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

I think some of you are really just obsessed! It's almost scary. NONE of you know these people....LOL  The way most speak about them it's as if they have met Tom and Katie (Kate) and know them personally......

Because Tom calls Katie--Kate---it means he's given her a new identity???  Perhaps he thinks Kate is more 'grown-up'---Perhaps--she prefers Kate--Katie does sound 'childish'...She's not a child any longer.  I call my husband by his first name and always have but most everyone else calls him by his 'middle' name--or rather a short version of his middle name. He has a French name so in his culture most people call one another by both first and middle name together or just middle name. He loves that I call him by his first. I love his first name and his middle name sounds a little more 'kid like'....lol. I've been doing this since I first met him and he told me his name over 18 years ago.

I assure you that his identity remains his own--the same---a little older and wiser--but the same...lol.


----------



## BTBF

Newgrlonthebloc said:


> Perhaps he thinks Kate is more 'grown-up'---Perhaps--she prefers Kate--Katie does sound 'childish'...She's not a child any longer. same---


 
Tom likes to call her Kate, and his "people" e.g. Jada, started calling her Kate. That's the fact. And obviously, this Kate is the same Katie we used to see before she met Tom.

Gossiping about celebs is not an obsession, it's part of human nature. I don't see anything scary about it. 

What scary and obsessive to me, is the people who stand up and defend the celebs, like "they know them". Like they know better.


----------



## BTBF

I meant, this Kate is NOT the same Katie we used to see...


----------



## rainbow_rose

BTBF said:


> I meant, this Kate is NOT the same Katie we used to see...


 
*Obviously Kate isn't the same person we used to see, she has married the biggest movie star in Hollywood, and become a mum to Suri, Bella and Connor.*
*That doesn't mean Tom is controlling her simply because she has matured?*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## karo

Some more pics


----------



## karo

Katie and co-star Adam Rothenberg


----------



## Hermes Junkie

she looks happy..good for her!


----------



## itsgood2beme

Boring!!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow

Katie Holmes showed off her new look during an outing in Beverly Hills with he husband Jesus Cruise


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Posh-alike: Katie's swept short crop looks similar to her pal Victoria Beckham's cut


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Erm, not a fan of that new haircut! It just ages her so much 

Posh's haircut is edgy and has been copied lots of times, can't say the same about this one!


----------



## la miss

I LOVE it!!!


----------



## addictedtopurses

not a great look for Katie!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I liked her better with long hair


----------



## gemski107

pisdapisda79 said:


> I liked her better with long hair


 
I agree, she looks much older with short hair!


----------



## graceful

She looked better with longer hair


----------



## prettyfit

I like her like this. She looks younger without the curls. She looks happy next to Tom for the first time!! Lols


----------



## dancer31rmb

I'm not a fan


----------



## noon

hmm Im undecided about whether I like it or not. It does make her look older though, maybe thats what she wanted?


----------



## lightblue84

She Looks Much Older But I Like It !! Perfect For The Summer


----------



## rainbow_rose

*I'm not sure. . . . .  but I think she looks beautiful regardless! Love her!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## PrincessGina

She looks pretty but it makes her look so much older!


----------



## karo

I think she looks great. Sometimes it's really nice to change something about yourself. Maybe she looks alittle older, but I like it.


----------



## sheishollywood

I agree that it ages her and it doesn't suit her as well. I love Posh's hair although I don't think I could ever go that drastic.


----------



## HauteMama

I'm not sure looking older is so much a bad thing when she looked about 12 before! I like it; it looks polished and healthy and she looks happy.


----------



## Kimm992

I love it!


----------



## Cat

Love her new look,if she tires of it she can always go get a head full of extentions like the other ditzy broads.This gives her a carefree look,she should never hide her beautiful facial features beneath long locks.

Posh needs to lay off the bleach and soften up her look,she begining to look like a cartoon character.


----------



## Danica

I like it.


----------



## karo

It&#8217;s fresh, it&#8217;s edgy, it&#8217;s perfect for summer!
*Katie Holmes* enters the wild in a leopard-print chiffon dress and shows off her spankin&#8217; new short do as she dines out with hubby Tom Cruise on Tuesday night in Beverly Hills, Calif.
The couple dined at chef *Wolfgang Puck*&#8217;s modern, elegant single-room steakhouse &#8220;The Cut&#8221; at The Beverly Wilshire Hotel.

After a second thought I think she looks cute, fresh and young!


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks fine, but I don't prefer this style, it DOES make her more mature looking.


----------



## BTBF

I loved her old look.


----------



## Roo

Well, you know the rumor about Tom really liking boys... 

(Sorry couldn't help myself... )

Seriously, though, she is a young Mommy and probably just wants something easy!


----------



## Kellybag

She looks gorgeous both ways!  She is young and having fun with her looks.


----------



## jillybean307

I really like it! It makes her look more mature, but not in a "mom hair cut" way.


----------



## evychew

Meh...Victoria's haircut is more dramatic, but between the two, I like Katie Holmes more, but I would like it more on another person.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Roo, Perez Hilton made that comment under his photos of them.  Well it may be a great summer cut but I am pretty sure the extentions will be on before the year is out.


----------



## Roo

Coldplaylover said:


> Roo, Perez Hilton made that comment under his photos of them.



Did he really?  That's great


----------



## wordpast

It's new for her. She switched it up a bit. I love it!!


----------



## never-enough-LV

I think its cute


----------



## princessfrog

ITA, it does make her look older than she really is. Maybe that's the purpose?


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

it looks OK, but I prefer her long hair..


----------



## KristyDarling

How cute, matching his 'n hers shag haircuts!!!  Me no likey. It makes her look really old, and eerily similar to her husband.


----------



## chloe-babe

ahhh I am thinking that now that she has been brave and gone for the chop, she will be very quickly experimenting with it, and maybe make it look choppier and edgier in no time.

Bottom line is, this gal has such a stunning face, it would take an awfully bad style to take anything away from that.


----------



## Nola

She is always beautiful, I just preferred the longer hair.


----------



## Leelee

Her long hair was her trademark.  She's still pretty, but, that long, thick, perfect hair was really nice.


----------



## JoeyJo21

I think it's cute, but it makes her look older. Whether or not thats what she intended with this look I don't know.


----------



## havanese_pls

She's only a couple inches away from having the exact hair cut as tom.  It kind of creeps me out.  Though she does have a stunningly, beautiful face and pulls it off rather well.


----------



## debsmith

Prada's Meadow said:


>


 
Very Jackie-O!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I agree it makes her look older,but I actually quite like it alot!


----------



## PrincessMe

ewww that was so  not a good idea


----------



## vimadez73

Jeez, I was gonna say that it her haircut looked nice until I saw the photo of her and Posh. Now all I can think is- Get your own style!!!


----------



## bisbee

Oh my...how "old" do you think it makes her look? She will be 29 this year - she looked about 18 with the "style" she had before. Now she looks like she really does have a style, instead of just long wavy hair hanging down.

A much better look, IMHO. Not that I care...


----------



## scarlett_2005

I like it! She looks great!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ILoveMyBug said:


> Erm, not a fan of that new haircut! It just ages her so much
> 
> Posh's haircut is edgy and has been copied lots of times, can't say the same about this one!


 

I agree


----------



## LambLovesChanel

The cut does nothing for her....it's not a bad cut, but it looks  like you'd get this cut from a salon in a shopping mall.

She either needs to go shorter or longer......this length is not for her.

i do love her sunnies though!!!


----------



## laksalala

i think she looks much better with long locks


----------



## englishchick

I really like it 

I guess maybe she wanted people to see her in a different light now shes married/a mom/trying to be a 'grown-up' actress?

 Also, it always did freak me out a bit that tom looked like he was going out with the 18yr old girl from dawsons creek given that he's like 40-something....


----------



## nataliam1976

NO NO NO !


----------



## pippop

She looks very pretty with both...though I do like the long hair a lot better. I agree with everyone; this style does make her look a lot older.


----------



## Juneplum

makes her look so much older - not a good thing for her.. it's a great cut just not for her .. downgrade..


----------



## la miss

englishchick said:


> ...it always did freak me out a bit that tom looked like he was going out with the 18yr old girl from dawsons creek given that he's like 40-something....



ITA. I always thought she looked like a litle girl next to him. Kinda creepy.


----------



## LoracNJ

I actually really like her new haircut. I think she probably wanted to look older considering she looked so young compaired to Tom when she had longer hair.


----------



## Gianna

I love it!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I like it!


----------



## romina

I like it she looks more like a woman now, pretty !


----------



## Sweetpea83

Longer hair looked better on her.


----------



## thithi

Either way, she looks like she's glowing from her new look.  As long as she's happy, then I'm happy for her.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Not a fan, too harsh looking for her, JMHO


----------



## Dazzle

*she is vicky's best friends they look like eachother. *


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^^^^ Exactly, they are BFF's after all and they are going to do things that are the similar!  And in the one picture the haircut makes her look younger and in the other one older imo!  But she still looks cute!


----------



## vanojr9

It's a little too shaggy imo, like a bob that's grown out and needs a trim.  Not a big fan of it on her, but if it were cleaned up a little I think I'd like it.  I really don't like her animal print dress, though, too busy!


----------



## sweetlove

I think she looks really beautiful with that look, but it also ages and matures her *a lot*..


----------



## edsbgrl

I think it makes her look more mature but in a good way.  She looked like she was 12 when she had the long hair.  I give it a thumbs up


----------



## likeafeather77

I love it!!!!!


----------



## holly di

It's ok.....I prefer her better with long hair, though.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

don't like the new haircut makes her look older


----------



## irishpandabear

Not a fan, it just doesn't do anything for me and I feel like many others in that she seems to be copying Posh, but this cut is not as stylish as Posh's.  Ooooppps!


----------



## Booga1003

Umm no. i dont like it she does look older... and shes still young.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Wouldn't it have been charitable for Katie to give her long discarded hair to Locks Of Love for cancer victims?


----------



## purly

With her new cut, she almost looks Tom's age :/


----------



## TammyD

I like her with longer hair too. She looks a little vampy, which just isn't her.


----------



## vbskull

I really like it. It is good that she is trying a new look for once.


----------



## Megs

She looks great to me!!


----------



## Blue_Hour_Girl

bisbee said:


> Oh my...how "old" do you think it makes her look? She will be 29 this year - she looked about 18 with the "style" she had before. Now she looks like she really does have a style, instead of just long wavy hair hanging down.
> 
> A much better look, IMHO. Not that I care...


 
ITA, she looks great and since she is nearly 29, not the HS girl from Dawson's Creek, it is a great look for her!  The picture of her in the COOL silk vest over the white top is amazing, very hip and I don't think she looks old at all, just not a teen, imho!


----------



## cocogirl07

I love it


----------



## dallas

KristyDarling said:


> How cute, matching his 'n hers shag haircuts!!!  Me no likey. It makes her look really old, and eerily similar to her husband.


----------



## elizabethk

It looks really good on her.


----------



## lara0112

nope, not at all a good look for me - she looks like her daughter and her husband though now in terms of hair - why did she cut off her beautiful long hair? what a pity.

VB is not a comparison because she can't have such hair, she only ever had extensions. and Katie went for a 'classic' short-do which as such is nice but I just preferred her before. I totally fail to see the comparison between VB and her - posh just isn't a lady and it shows.


----------



## lucretias

not a fan she and her new BFF are beginning to merge..


----------



## FijiBuni

Wow does she want to be Vicki Beck's clone?! I dont like it she looks like a boy like her daughter (sorry it had to be said)


----------



## Liz_x3

I don't really like it.. it reminds me of Tom Cruise's hair LOL!


----------



## Miss 2 A

I think she looks great! Way better than before.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I like it!  She does look more mature but I don't think it's frumpy or anything.

Now Posh on the other hand...whoever said cartoon looking really nailed it!  That dress...eeesh.


----------



## intheevent

I LUV this look on katie, gives her some much needed edge!


----------



## justwatchin

Cute but she is turning into a Posh clone.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

I actually like it. I think its cute on her.


----------



## NoSnowHere

copyKat


----------



## superstar

Not a good look. She's hanging out with VB too much.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Reminds me of when Gwyneth got matching short hair with Brad Pitt......I kinda get the impression she regretted going that short since she has been growing her hair out like Rapunzel ever since!!


----------



## Adonna

Pretty Woman, trying to find her fashion.
She will be even more lovely when she finds it.
Hair grows! It's the least of all evils. She has the luxury of having good hair.
I hope she doesn't buy into the 'super skinny' thing and realizes that she has lost enough weight! 
Good luck Kate!


----------



## Elysia

I love it, it's way better than Victoria's current hair style.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

A UK newspaper is claiming that Katie Holmes has told pals she is thrilled to be pregnant with her second child. Stating a source revealed Katie and Tom are thrilled about having another baby on the way. She [Katie] is glowing with happiness.

Splash last spotted Katie Holmes with her ever affectionate husband Tom Cruise in Madrid to watch Becks play footie. Sadly and much to our annoyance we only snapped the Dawsons Creek star sitting down, so couldnt get our trusty zoom lens on to find that bump.
But Im going to choose to believe the hype - Cruise has a mission to populate this planet with like minded fools for sure!






Baby Number Two?: Katie showing a hint of a bump...





Holmes, in the South of France with Cruise for James Packer's wedding





Cruise, who has reached the highest level of Scientology, is rumoured to be the minister who will conduct the wedding ceremony




*Splash news*


----------



## bb10lue

Good for them~they look very much in love.....


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Good for them, I love them as a couple and love how in love they are it's so cute!*
*I wish Katie all the best if infact the rumour is ture!*
*Thanks Prada.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Prada's Meadow

After spending time with the Beckhams, Tom Cruise arrived in France with his daughter Suri in tow


----------



## lara0112

good for them if it is true! still not sure about the 'family' haircut but have to say that I love her in the pic with the gorgeous bv bag... (well maybe it is the bag?). not sure about their wedding outfits...

the little girl is just cute!


----------



## karo

Well, if it's true I wish them all the best. Although she doesn't really look pregnant, esp. on the second pic. To be honest the second dress is really unflattering, the color makes her look unhealthy pale.
BTW In those sunglasses she looks like an alien and Tom too, but that's also because of the hair.


----------



## Kellybag

Congrats to them, if true!  Why not...


----------



## H_addict

Good for them! They make GORGEOUS babies!!!


----------



## jillybean307

The family hair cut is very creepy!  She's starting to look like the female version of him.


----------



## Danica

lara0112 said:


> good for them if it is true! *still not sure about the 'family' haircut* but have to say that I love her in the pic with the gorgeous bv bag... (well maybe it is the bag?). not sure about their wedding outfits...
> 
> the little girl is just cute!



hahaha I liked it at first, and I see that Suri appears to have the same one! it's getting a little creepy for sure.


----------



## karo

More pics, but no baby bump


----------



## Megs

They make beautiful children!


----------



## Kimm992

Awww good for them!!  They always look so in love in their pictures!!  I'm loving Katie's haircut!!


----------



## BTBF

jillybean307 said:


> The family hair cut is very creepy! She's starting to look like the female version of him.


 
ITA. They are the most unmatched looking pair out there. I think I am starting to believe TC is gay.


----------



## chloe-babe

i hope they prove us all wrong, and go on and have a happy marriage with lots of little cruises roaming around.

But why is there always that nagging doubt about him in the back of my mind


----------



## LambLovesChanel

Well, she does look like she has a bump in that firsst picture.....and this is the first picture that I'm seeing of her that I like her new haircut....I really like the way she looks in that first picture!!!


----------



## cocogirl07

I LOVE THEM!! Suri is gouregous.


----------



## danae

If she is indeed, good for them! Hope this time people won't say she's faking a pregnancy/they're adopting/he's gay/whatever.... I'm not their fan, but rumors can be so cruel!


----------



## irishpandabear

karo said:


> Well, if it's true I wish them all the best. Although she doesn't really look pregnant, esp. on the second pic. To be honest the second dress is really unflattering, the color makes her look unhealthy pale.
> BTW In those sunglasses she looks like an alien and Tom too, but that's also because of the hair.


 
I totally agree!  That dress washes her out, yuck!


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* spend a family afternoon with their 14-month-old daughter *Suri* at Paloma Beach in Saint-Jean Cap Ferrat, France on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

More pics.
What a cute family!


----------



## PrincessMe

jillybean307 said:


> The family hair cut is very creepy!


 

I like her swimsuit


----------



## exotikittenx

They appear happy in the pictures...  Katie looks good and the baby is very adorable.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* carries 14-month-old daughter *Suri* out of the Eden Rock Hotel and down a flight of stairs at Saint Jean Cap Ferrat in Cap dAntibes, France on Tuesday.
The father-daughter duo, along with *Katie Holmes*, headed over to a party at Paloma Beach, where *Katie* dropped to her bathing suit and took a dip in the water with baby *Suri*. 
The *Cruise *clan is in town to join in on the wedding celebrations for fellow Scientologists *James Packer* and *Erica Baxter*. Its been reported that *Tom* has attained the highest level of clear in Scientology, so he is now qualified to perform Scientology weddings. Will *Tom* officiate the wedding ceremony tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## karo

A few more pics.
Suri is really cute, but who the hell cut her hair? That bangs make her look wierd. You don't need to prove she's your baby, we'd believed you even if she had different hair than you!


----------



## lara0112

well she doesnt look pregnant - but not a fan of the shorts...

love the BV bag... I agree that the first picture is the best regarding her new look. they are a nice family and seem happy - hopefully they don't care what anyone says, although i totally reject scientology.


----------



## harleyNemma

They seem extremely happy and Tom appears to be as doting as ever with Mom and Daughter which is very nice to see, too.  I love Katie's new look - hNe


----------



## Kimm992

Thanks for all the pictures!!  I just love this family...and Tom looks like such a proud husband and father.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

in the first pictures she does look pregant


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* slap on their formal wear and head out for a night on the town in Cap dAntibes, France on Tuesday.


----------



## debsmith

She has great legs!!


----------



## BTBF

Flat tummy.


----------



## karo

One more super-cute pic of Katie and Suri


----------



## scarlett_2005

Cute pics! 

Katie doesn't look preggo!


----------



## RudeGal

BTBF said:


>


 

OMG..in that first pic...The crotch part of her bathing suit is showing a bit much for me! LOL....brave woman.


----------



## Florencee

Mom and daughter have the same hair cut!!

What a cute family!!


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* holds onto 14-month-old baby *Suri* close in his arms while relaxing on the beach with friends at St. Jean Cap Ferrat in France.
Inset: The father-daughter duo joined *Katie Holmes* at the end of the dock for some quality family time together.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Nola

I love Katie, I hope she is well whatever she does.


----------



## karo

More


----------



## karo

A few more


----------



## karo

They're a great family. Both Tom and Katie seem to be good, hand-on-parents. Suri is such a cutie!


----------



## karo

And the last few ones.


----------



## Pookie Hair

I love the fact that Katies still manages to wear great shoes even when running around with a young child!


----------



## Baby Boo

i didnt even know she cut her hair! wow she looks good


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


> *Tom Cruise* holds onto 14-month-old baby *Suri* close in his arms while relaxing on the beach with friends at St. Jean Cap Ferrat in France.
> Inset: The father-daughter duo joined *Katie Holmes* at the end of the dock for some quality family time together.


 
Suri is too cute!!! She is making ugly face in this photo!!!


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


>


 
eating sun lotion!!!


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


>


 
taking mum's water!!


----------



## BagAngel

I reckon he will keep her if not "barefoot & pregnant" then definitely pregnant, stop her straying too far. He gives me the ultimate creeps!
What a waste of a beautiful girl on that spaced out nutter!
I wonder did Katie cut her hair voluntarily or was she ordered by the cult? Notice Little Suri with the same! Best thing Katie could do would be to get Suri as far away from those people as she possibly can & fast!


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


> !


 
biting feeding bottle lol


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


>


 
Suri: can I have your cookie???


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


>


 
Suri: I can walk myself!!! ush:


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


>


 
Suri: See! I am walking now!!!


----------



## Florencee

karo said:


>


 
Suri: Mommy.. I am tired...


----------



## karo

BagAngel said:


> I reckon he will keep her if not "barefoot & pregnant" then definitely pregnant, stop her straying too far. He gives me the ultimate creeps!
> What a waste of a beautiful girl on that spaced out nutter!
> I wonder did Katie cut her hair voluntarily or was she ordered by the cult? Notice Little Suri with the same! Best thing Katie could do would be to get Suri as far away from those people as she possibly can & fast!


Don't you think they may actually be happy together? Or that maybe she wants to be with him and is not forced to do that?
She seems really happy with Tom, and as I'm not a huge fan of his, they really seem to be a nice couple and great parents to their daughter. I think it's the high time to accept they're happy together and leave them alone.


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## AlohaGirl01

I think she looks great! Love her style....very classic and chic.


----------



## gillianna

Well Tom got a trophy wife, that is young enough for him to mold in to what ever he wants.  He got a baby-some people still question how????   But she became a some body from just another young actress so she got fame of his "wife".  Not to mention the millions of dollars to spend.  I guess she might become a Sceientology clone and they will go on with the program of promoting how wonderful their life is with Scientology.  To me their happiness sometimes looks very forced, like they are acting too hard for the camera.  Katie has looked very sad in a lot of pictures in the past but I think Suri has brought her great joy.  In Hollwood anything goes, hey Michael Jackson has 3 kids.....


----------



## JoeyJo21

If she is expecting... I wonder if they'll keep the baby out of the press again Suri-style for another 100+ days after it's born? Thank you to everyone who provided photos in this thread, they're really cute! They seem like a really nice happy family. Not too sure on Tom's outfit, reminds me a bit too much of something a Grandad might wear.


----------



## lara0112

i actually really do think that Katie was forced into this marriage and whatever it entails by the power of the aliens...... and now she was also brainwashed into cutting her hair . and that IS probably why she is ALWAYS so sad.... 

I reckon she made a choice and now sticks with it - period. I wonder whether VB also got brainwashed by these aliens to wear these awful outfits she does and getting her hair cut??? who knows... while I am totally against scientology I find it strange that we just can't accept a woman's free will. she chose to marry him and have a family with him - for me, she has totally changed - which is common in women after the first child. I reckon she quite enjoys her life and you never know who has the ultimate say in a couple's home.


----------



## katrinas

Good for them! i hope it's true!


----------



## Florencee

lara0112 said:


> i actually really do think that Katie was forced into this marriage and whatever it entails by the power of the aliens...... and now she was also brainwashed into cutting her hair . and that IS probably why she is ALWAYS so sad....


 
Well, not huge a fan of Tom either.

but i don't think you have the right to judge them.

also, i don't know why you think Katie was always so sad... you aren't her so you wouldn't know what she thinks.

From my point.. I think they look happy and make a beautiful family nomatter what their religion is.


----------



## BTBF

Katie marries to the a rich and powerful man in Hollywood. She is a very lucky girl, because on top of that, Tom is head over heels for her.

The only thing I don't like about her now, is the way she dresses.

I was never a fan of TC. I don't see anything in him, don't know why women love(loved) him. He was alright to me, but now, he is freaking me out with the way he looks.


----------



## BTBF

Florencee said:


> but i don't think you have the right to judge them.



This is a gossip place. I think gossipping goes hand-in-hand with judging...especially when it comes to celebrities.

Celebrities are targets for mockering, being complimented, being praised, etc...


----------



## lara0112

Florencee said:


> Well, not huge a fan of Tom either.
> 
> but i don't think you have the right to judge them.
> 
> also, i don't know why you think Katie was always so sad... you aren't her so you wouldn't know what she thinks.
> 
> From my point.. I think they look happy and make a beautiful family nomatter what their religion is.




^ . I was being ironic...... if you read my post and the ones before this one you will have understood that I was responding to others who constantly call them unhappy . actually I was NOT the one judging them.... if you read my whole post you should have seen that I said I believe she chose by herself and that she isn't being forced to anything... I have posted many times in threads about them I actually do not think she is sad. 

btw, there are lots of posts where people actually DO judge them - check those out! 

that aside: like BTBF said - celebs ask for judgement. while I dont judge the Cruises, I do judge others, and hey since they get the cash for being talked about I will say whatever I please about the particular person. as along as I don't insult anyone else, I reckon I am fine.


----------



## Florencee

BTBF said:


> This is a gossip place. I think gossipping goes hand-in-hand with judging...especially when it comes to celebrities.
> 
> Celebrities are targets for mockering, being complimented, being praised, etc...


 

I like gossiping too.

but I don't think it's right to say a innocent kid looked like an allen (in another thread).. 

and mother was forced and brainwashed.. 
I think it is a bit too over.


----------



## Florencee

lara0112 said:


> ^ . I was being ironic...... if you read my post and the ones before this one you will have understood that I was responding to others who constantly call them unhappy . actually I was NOT the one judging them.... if you read my whole post you should have seen that I said I believe she chose by herself and that she isn't being forced to anything... I have posted many times in threads about them I actually do not think she is sad.
> 
> btw, there are lots of posts where people actually DO judge them - check those out!
> 
> that aside: like BTBF said - celebs ask for judgement. while I dont judge the Cruises, I do judge others, and hey since they get the cash for being talked about I will say whatever I please about the particular person. as along as I don't insult anyone else, I reckon I am fine.


 
never mind!!!

:okay:


----------



## karo

She wears a full-length gown to the formal affair held at the Eden-Roc Hotel in the South of France. 
Here are some fuzzy shots of *Katie* in her dark green gown with silver trim and hubby *Tom Cruise*.


----------



## lara0112

looking good as always - she sure is attached to her sunnies these days.... maybe VB is rubbing off (oh dear I hope not!)


----------



## lvlisa

Thanks for the pics Karo. Could you tell me where you found them please? I would love to see what Sarah Murdoch wore to the wedding too.


----------



## karo

*lvlisa* - this is where I found them:

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2007/06/20/katie-holmes-james-packer-wedding/#more-7601

Although there no more pics.


----------



## Nola

She is fab


----------



## lvlisa

karo said:


> *lvlisa* - this is where I found them:
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2007/06/20/katie-holmes-james-packer-wedding/#more-7601
> 
> Although there no more pics.


 
Thanks anyway Karo. I'll just have to wait to see them in the paper and mags here which I am sure they will be.


----------



## Tiger

They definitely do look happy together...although a little voice in the back of my mind screams: Too many pictures!!!
Pictures like this of Tom and his family can only be made if he wants that ...and I have to say that Toms as well as Kates outfits in all this pictures look super artificial too me. Her ever changing outfits, the stilettos on the beach ...him on the beach in a sweater and everything. 

For my liking it looks too much like scenes out of a movie...too artificial!

But besides that ...I like Kates outfits although I'm not too sure about the haircut. She looks too much like a mid-30 Jackie O. to me for her age right now.


----------



## kcf68

I think no matter what their religion, they have the right to be happy!!  I don't think that Katie would be pregnant if she didn't want to be.  In all her interviews she gushes about motherhood as many women do.   I think she loves being a Mom and loves her husband.   As for Scientology, there ar many Stars that follow that religion but they are  not as vocal as Tom Cruise.  I hope that they have a blessed life together....


----------



## Kellybag

looking lovely


----------



## keodi

BTBF said:


> Katie marries to the a rich and powerful man in Hollywood. She is a very lucky girl, because on top of that, Tom is head over heels for her.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about her now, is the way she dresses.
> 
> I was never a fan of TC. I don't see anything in him, don't know why women love(loved) him. He was alright to me, but now, he is freaking me out with the way he looks.


----------



## nataliam1976

Tiger said:


> They definitely do look happy together...although a little voice in the back of my mind screams: Too many pictures!!!
> Pictures like this of Tom and his family can only be made if he wants that ...and I have to say that Toms as well as Kates outfits in all this pictures look super artificial too me. Her ever changing outfits, the stilettos on the beach ...him on the beach in a sweater and everything.
> 
> For my liking it looks too much like scenes out of a movie...too artificial!
> 
> But besides that ...I like Kates outfits although I'm not too sure about the haircut. She looks too much like a mid-30 Jackie O. to me for her age right now.


 

ITA ! that amount of pictures of such a good quality is not just some paparazzis hiding in the bushes, they knew well they are photographed and put up a show ( i am not saying that they are not happy at all ) but this was done on purpose.


----------



## LambLovesChanel

I like her dress, at first I thought the color was too dark, but it does look good on her......yeah, what's with the sunnies all the time?????


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## uberdumb

Like the dress.


----------



## noon

I'd really like to see a close up of the dress she is wearing, it looks nice.


----------



## irishpandabear

I love the dress, but the color seems too deep/dark for a wedding this time of year.  I am having trouble explaining what I mean, but I guess what I am saying is black looks okay year round, but a dark hunter green looks like a Fall color to me.  If anybody could pull it off, she can though!  I agree about the sunnies, you never see her eyes anymore, I think this is courtesy of VB, afterall that is her trademark!  Thanks for posting the pics Karo


----------



## H_addict

GORGEOUS dress!


----------



## karo

A solo *Katie Holmes* leaves Eden Roc Hotel on Thursday in Cap dAntibes to catch a flight at Frances Nice airport. *Mrs. Tom Cruise* paired her simple white tee with white wide-legged pants. She finished off her look with a bright yellow handbag and off-white pumps.


----------



## karo

More pics.

She looks cute! Love her bag.


----------



## karo

Not a fan of her sunglasses


----------



## Kellybag

She look happy and comfy!


----------



## lara0112

yeah, she looks good - is that a scarf or a waistcoat? either way, I don't like it.


----------



## ruusu

God she's tiny :o


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA that's my fantasy wedding invite!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

she always looks great.  did she get VBs haircut too?


----------



## wordpast

Oh WOW, LOVE the dress.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great. Really like her dress!


----------



## BagAngel

Lovely girl, pity she is married to that Scientology freak!


----------



## Swanky

it's very sunny there! LOL!
That's why she's wearing sunnies!
She looks fantastic.


----------



## FijiBuni

She looks so old with her hair cut! And her clothes, not flattering at all!


----------



## vintagelove

i  the leather vest.


----------



## LambLovesChanel

I think she looks good here.....and I'm totally starting to like her hair.


----------



## vbskull

I really like her outfit but the vest and glasses must go. I like her hair short, it is a great change for summer.


----------



## espanv

I love her - she always looks amazing. I am not loving the sunglasses though...


----------



## cocogirl07

she looks good, but I am starting to get sick of her hair..lol I like it in the begging but now..ehhh


----------



## lucywife

She's wearing the same pair of sapphires with diamonds earrings always, she did wear them at her wedding and everywhere else :s It's not a big deal, of course, just ...unusual.


----------



## KristyDarling

As usual, I'll be the stick in the mud and say that I don't like this outfit. However, she's got a lock on the middle-aged socialite/country club look!  I just wish she'd wear clothes that are more playful, sexy, and FUN! She should show off her height, youth, and graceful body!


----------



## KristyDarling

I love how she towers over everyone else so elegantly! Man, I wish I had her height!!!

The dress is nice, though a tad matronly.


----------



## HaydenM

I thought it was interesting how Katie Holmes was "so plain jane" before she met Tom. Now that she's married to him, she's really enjoying life... traveling, shopping, etc.


----------



## lvstratus

sorry but i don't like anything in that look.All her sunglasses are horrible!


----------



## la miss

She's a cutie. But I really don't like anything about this look.


----------



## la miss

She looks gorgeous. Beautiful dress.


----------



## uberdumb

What with that weird vest? Don't like that at all.


----------



## 6kiki

I just saw this picture in People.com today and I'd like to know what bag this is....I think its great for summer...I love the color!


----------



## karo

It's Louis Vuitton LE Onatah GM


----------



## Joydaly

She looks adorable - love her hair.


----------



## espanv

She has the BEST purse collection EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## espanv

She is fabulous. Brainwashed, but fabulous.


----------



## LisaG719

karo said:


> It's Louis Vuitton LE Onatah GM


 
 I absolutely LOVE this bag.


----------



## uberdumb

Yah thats the Onatah Fleurs GM - its pretty!


----------



## 6kiki

karo said:


> More pics.
> 
> She looks cute! Love her bag.


do you know who makes the bag???  I love it!


----------



## 6kiki

karo said:


> It's Louis Vuitton LE Onatah GM


thanks....


----------



## LVobsessed415

her life sure has changed since dawsons creek.


----------



## Nola

Love her


----------



## handbag addict

KristyDarling said:


> As usual, I'll be the stick in the mud and say that I don't like this outfit. However, she's got a lock on the middle-aged socialite/country club look!  I just wish she'd wear clothes that are more playful, sexy, and FUN! She should show off her height, youth, and graceful body!


 
 Totally agree, she looks 35 at least!!! She either lacks imagination or her husband makes her dress like a much older woman...


----------



## irishpandabear

I think she looks great, but those sunglasses freak me out!  I don't like when you can only partially see peoples eyes.  I am an all or nothing type of gal!


----------



## jillybean307

I don't like the way she dresses. She dresses like a 50 year old woman. When I see her in pictures I have to remind myself that she's in her 20s.


----------



## Beach Bum

agreed Jillybean.!!!!!.she looks so OLD!LOL!
Dont care for her shorter hair(Sorry Jill....!LOL!)


----------



## creighbaby

I wonder if she changes into sweats or jeans on the plane. As amazing as it looks, I can't imagine flying in that outfit because it looks too formal for someone her age. But I guess it is appropriate for some in her "station."


----------



## Florencee

she has a good taste!!

what a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## dallas

Not that I'm encouraging any bag purchases or anything but I *think* (not 100% sure) that there is one of those bags for sale on Let-Trade.


Oh dear, it's a Suede Monogram Onatah PM. Not the same thing is it?


----------



## guccimamma

i think she is going for the Jackie-O look. It makes her look much older, maybe her husband prefers her to look more mature.

Your 20s don't last very long, I don't see a point of trying to look matronly before your time.


----------



## jillybean307

Jill said:


> agreed Jillybean.!!!!!.she looks so OLD!LOL!
> Dont care for her shorter hair(Sorry Jill....!LOL!)




HAHAHA I don't care for my new short hair either. Katie and I can start a club


----------



## BagAngel

She is dressing way too old, I am sure that is Tom's influence! She is so pretty & doesn't deserve to look so matronly!
Don't like the hair at all she needs it more edgy!


----------



## MassLaw15

I think marrying Tom Cruise has done 3 things for Katie:

1. Given her a GORGEOUS baby
2. Given her GREAT style
3. Made her forget about free-will

I think she looks really good all the time lately BUT I am freaked out that she appears to be MORPHING into her BFF Vic Beckham! I mean, WTF?


----------



## k. bell

MassLaw15 said:


> I think marrying Tom Cruise has done 3 things for Katie:
> 
> 1. Given her a GORGEOUS baby
> 2. Given her GREAT style
> 3. Made her forget about free-will
> 
> I think she looks really good all the time lately BUT I am freaked out that she appears to be MORPHING into her BFF Vic Beckham! I mean, WTF?


you said it, I totally agree.


----------



## pinkSoda

i'm in the minority...i don't like the new shorter hairdo.
she looks a lot older with the short hair and looks a lot like BFF Posh


----------



## lara0112

hm, to me she looks nothing like posh . although I preferred her long hair, I honestly think she is so much classier than VB. 

funny, I am in the minority but minus the strange vest/ waistcoat thing I really like this outfit - probably exactly because she doesnt always feel the need to flash skin. she used to dress terribly conservatively and now at least she is classy - she never was one to be all out there - but she has got great style now for me. as for free will - I have said it before but she chose to marry him so I am pretty sure she is happy to live whichever way - it wasn't a secret how he thinks etc.


----------



## Lanbanan

she looks really tall and extremely thin in some pics.  She looks really happy though.


----------



## yasjencon2

she looks old


----------



## Kimm992

I think she looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Hermes Junkie

i love her!! she's gorgeous!!


----------



## pardonmyfreedom

6kiki said:


> I just saw this picture in People.com today and I'd like to know what bag this is....I think its great for summer...I love the color!



* Pardon*: This is not the first time Ive had to edit your nasty comments. But this is the last.

Behave. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## dallas

^ Is there *really* a need for that comment?


----------



## marclover

I love this look!  Great bag!!


----------



## nataliam1976

I just found those pics and i got scared - are they for real ? i mean she is only 25, right?


----------



## Joydaly

If I was married to Tom Cruise - I'd look a heck of alot older.


----------



## irishpandabear

Wow, I hope for her sake that her hands don't look like that!  I didn't know you could get liver spots at 25, yikes! I feel sorry for her...


----------



## lvstratus

ughhhhh scary!!!!i would say this is a result of Tom's influence!


----------



## exotikittenx

Could there be someone going around photoshopping this stuff in?  Remember the Kate Moss freaky leg pics?  Maybe they just caught her hand at a bad moment lol.


----------



## thithi

dang, those are some veiny hands!  Gross!!


----------



## Florencee

i think she is 29 something nearly 30.

the pic of her hand is because she is too skinny now!!


----------



## svetty

usually when people reach a very low body fat percentage and loose a lot of water - their veins start to show - thats why if you look at bodybuilders they also have a lot veins popping.I guess because she lost a lot of weight - thats why it happen.  I dont think its as extreme all the time as it looks on that picture - lighting and certain angle might make it look more scary than it really is, she is holding a phone in her hands - maybe she is just holding on to it so tight that it seems like she has more veins


----------



## compulsivepurse

My hands look like that and I'm 32.  

They are "skinny hands".


----------



## lv-lover

Holy Mother of god!!! Please let that be photoshopped!


----------



## lara0112

they are skinny hands and also it might still be a pregnancy leftover. I used to have very low veins but with pregnancy they got huge and somehow they still are??? I don't know why. 

anyway, I love her outfit.


----------



## vintagelove

i'm only 23 and my hands are pretty darn veiny like that too... what svetty said is correct... 
also, if you see pics of, say, angelina jolie and nicole richie, their hands are both veiny like that, and they're pretty young. but then again, with all of the crazy photoshopping these days, who knows


----------



## amanda

things like this and kate moss's legs are one of the not-so-pretty side effects of very low body weight - it's not all so glam!


----------



## wordpast

I'm sad to say my hands are pretty veiny too ush:. I never thought about it but the skinny thing makes sense.


----------



## RudeGal

Tom...he does a body bad..


----------



## dallas

I would think having veiny old hands are the least of that woman's problems.......being married to that lunatic and all.


----------



## Jayne1

vintagelove said:


> i'm only 23 and my hands are pretty darn veiny like that too... what svetty said is correct...
> also, if you see pics of, say, angelina jolie and nicole richie, their hands are both veiny like that, and they're pretty young.


That's right... and also SJP has veiny hands/feet and people are so mean about it... as if she could do something about some protruding veins.


----------



## PrincessMe

alot of entertainers lie about their age too so if it is reported she is 29 she could very well be more like 32 or more..that plus low body weight


----------



## Joydaly

> Tom...he does a body bad..


----------



## jchiara

Eat a hamburger!


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

oh my, what happened to her!  ugh, she looks like an old lady.  At her age, she could look cuter in trendier clothing.


----------



## Coldplaylover

It's the Posh effect!


----------



## JuiceBox

I'm sure it's not photoshopped


----------



## bubbleliciousis

can't even tell that's her!! she's not looking good in the pic....


----------



## Liberté

I'd rather have such hands when holding them down (it disappears quickly when you lift them) than being FAT!


----------



## Cat

You young ladies have a lot to look forward too,enjoy your youthful looks while they last because they don't last forever .
Thin individuals will always show their age sooner than normal to overweight people in general.


----------



## Nola

compulsivepurse said:


> My hands look like that and I'm 32.
> 
> They are "skinny hands".



Exactly, skinny people often have hands like that, enter Angelina Jolie


----------



## Liz_x3

Ever since she joined Tom's clan she has gone downhill.......she used to be so fresh and young and happy looking.....


----------



## missmustard

My guess is that it's due to her weight loss. I've noticed the veiny hand is common in both older people, and really skinny people.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Florencee said:


> i think she is 29 something nearly 30.
> 
> the pic of her hand is because she is too skinny now!!



I agree - these ARE her hands and it is because she is so skinny.


----------



## MassLaw15

I agree. I think its the whole too skinny thing. Plus some peoples veins just show more. My hands can get super veiny if its hot out and I'm working up a sweat. I'm only 23. I think the major factor is she is just so thin.


----------



## Danica

lol! Let your hand hang down for awhile and then take a look, because I bet it looks similar to that. Especially if you are out in the heat. Mine aren't that bad, but they get pretty veiny sometimes.


----------



## cerealacid

Joydaly said:


> If I was married to Tom Cruise - I'd look a heck of alot older.


----------



## NYCBelle

ugh gross.  it because she's so boney!! she's trying to morph into Vickie B.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

aren't angelina's hands like that too? super veiny?  oh yea, and sarah jessica parker too.  she's got old woman hands!!!


----------



## azia

Wow, she looks so much classier and older (but in a good way). I love it!


----------



## H_addict

People cut their hair short after they have kids (for easy maintenance, etc.) or just to change their look. I really don't understand why people assume she is coping VB. IMO, she looks nothing like VB and, even if Victoria did give her some style tips, what's wrong with that?


----------



## espanv

H_addict said:


> People cut their hair short after they have kids (for easy maintenance, etc.) or just to change their look. I really don't understand why people assume she is coping VB. IMO, she looks nothing like VB and, even if Victoria did give her some style tips, what's wrong with that?


 
I agree. She is gorgeous, and VB is only OK in my book.


----------



## Miss-DiorCherie

She looks cute!I like!


----------



## Joydaly

she sure got back in shape quick


----------



## whiteorleander

sorry, but she just can´t dress by herself. its no shame hiring a good stylist. and long hair fits her much better.


----------



## boxermom

If she wants to look like a wealthy 40-ish suburban mom, she has succeeded.  Oops, she's in her 20's, right?


----------



## ver1982

I do not like her at all with that hair cut, she looked so cute and fresh with long hair!


----------



## ver1982

I'm 24 and my hands look like that a bit, lots of veins showing. I took it from my mum, unfortunately. Plus Kate is really thin, so less fat tissue to cover veins.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Katie has aged 15 years at least since meeting Tom.


----------



## Bambie

ver1982 said:


> I'm 24 and my hands look like that a bit, lots of veins showing. I took it from my mum, unfortunately. Plus Kate is really thin, so less fat tissue to cover veins.



Same here... also happens when you hold a carrier bag for a long time or carry your handbag on your arm... no big deal.


----------



## Paris29

She looks pretty!!!


----------



## BagAngel

boxermom said:


> If she wants to look like a wealthy 40-ish suburban mom, she has succeeded. Oops, she's in her 20's, right?


I agree boxer, she is a gorgeous young woman being made I feel to dress more demurely by controlling Tom.


----------



## hobos

She looks much better with long hair.  She looks alot older with the new haircut.


----------



## betseylover

cute, but her and tom look like brother and sister now in that picture!


----------



## nocturne76

she looks good with the new haircut!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes *makes a surprise appearance, walking the red carpet in a little black mini at the New York premiere of _Hairspray_ on Monday at the Ziegfeld Theatre. 
*Katie*, 28, showed up to support the entire _Hairspray_ cast, including fellow Scientologist *John Travolta*, who plays female impersonator Edna Turnblad in the film (the hefty mother of main character Tracy).


----------



## rosieroseanna

she looks lovely!


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous. Love the hair and make-up.


----------



## Faithful

She looks so pretty but I did prefer her with long hair


----------



## sheishollywood

RachelA said:


> She looks so pretty but I did prefer her with long hair



ITA. And she does look very pretty here.


----------



## Liz_x3

She looks pretty - and happy!


----------



## StyleMeFamous

Whats with the watch tho?


----------



## PrincessMe

ITA liked the long hair better


----------



## LV Luvr

Yep agree with longer hair on her looks more flattering.


----------



## Compass Rose

I think most new moms cut their hair soon after having children because it's just easier to care for....no matter how many nannies you might have to help you!


----------



## gwen10

Liz_x3 said:


> She looks pretty - and happy!



ITA!


----------



## NYCBelle

blah


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I haven't really liked her hair shorter but she looks really nice here and it suits her - I may have changed my mind about it.  

Is it just me or does she look younger too?  Maybe its just because she's not got Tom with her.


----------



## wordpast

She looks pretty here.


----------



## espanv

She looks adorable!


----------



## LambLovesChanel

She does look nice.....and she looks like Suri in those pix too!!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

she looks better without that lumpy, puffy lump in front of her, so glad she left Tom at home


----------



## chicbabacool

She's so classy compared to so many of the other celebs.


----------



## irishpandabear

I agree she looks quite lovely, but she was much prettier with long locks IMO.


----------



## vbskull

LambLovesChanel said:


> She does look nice.....and she looks like Suri in those pix too!!!!



That is exactly what I was thinking about the first pic. She looks really nice.


----------



## elizabethk

Cute!


----------



## guccimamma

i did the same thing after my babies with the hair.

it grows back


----------



## Kellybag

She does look sweet.


----------



## Nola

She looks very good as usual!


----------



## edsbgrl

No offense to her as a person but she's just never really done anything for me.  She's just looks average and plain.


----------



## krisco

Katie looks good I like her style.


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks great.  People shouldn't give the poor girl such a hard time if she's truly happy.


----------



## Luccibag

SHe looks great.  Bet she wouldnt wear those heels around Tom though. LOL.


----------



## lara0112

she looks great here!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Very cute hair style.


----------



## Paris29

She is cute!!!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

I love her haircut...I think she's so pretty no matter what!


----------



## south-of-france

I like her, I think she has a great tomboyish, non-slutty quality and a lovely smile.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Glitter22

I don't like her but she is cute!


----------



## sheishollywood

Glitter22 said:


> I don't like her but she is cute!



I agree


----------



## bern

Blah


----------



## sweetlove

Her face looks great, but I'm not really feeling the pants or the coat. Still, there's something about TomKat that sort of freaks me out.. :s


----------



## Liz_x3

If her coat was hip-length and she was wearing a more "manly" pair of shades then I would say that that was Tom Cruise.


----------



## jchiara

Sigh....it's so weird to see her all in a trance and brainwashed.  Has she spoken since she got married?  I feel like she's just an empty shell now - sporting the latest and greatest - but now there's no one home in there....


----------



## Danica

I think she looks cute.


----------



## travelbliss

anyone else but me totally zzzzzzzzz bored with Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise?


----------



## socalgem

Her sunnies look like mine.

I thought she was cuter before she met Tom.


----------



## karo

Glitter22 said:


> I don't like her but she is cute!


Me too. I think she looks much better with short hair.


----------



## tati79

travelbliss said:


> anyone else but me totally zzzzzzzzz bored with Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise?


 

I'll second that.Why is our society so consumed with what's going on with celebs?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^^I think its because we see them all the time!  Also, in this world driven by Greed and Money, everybody wants to be rich and/or famous - that's why the TV schedule is full of those horrible Reality Shows with stupid people who want to be famous!!!! (sorry, I hate those programmes).

Money and Fame rule the world and there is nothing we can go about it!

Also, to the person earlier who asked "has she spoken since she got married" - I hadn't even thought about it before you mentioned it but now, come to think of it I have not heard that she has said anything!!!  Ooooh weird!

I really only have the look of Katie Holmes to comment on as I have never seen anything she has been in but even on that I must say that the short hair has grown on me (no pun intended) but I do wish that she would put a little weight on and stop wearing those trousers!!!  In this photo it looks like she is really frail on the top but has a big bottom half - she really shouldn't model herself on her friend VB - that is SOO not a good look for anybody else.

With the state Hollywood is getting at the moment, all the women are going to look like VB and it'll be like Stepford Wives!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Liz_x3 said:


> If her coat was hip-length and she was wearing a more "manly" pair of shades then I would say that that was Tom Cruise.


 
 you're right, that's kinda scary

anybody know what bag she's carrying?!


----------



## Jadore

Why is she dressing like a 40 y/o woman?,im not saying that I want to see her in Paris Hilton gear,but she's dressing soo matronly!


----------



## chloe-babe

I thought from the thread title that we were gonna see her piloting a plane then 

hee hee, but Tom wont allow that, that would give her a means of escape lol 

hee hee!!!


----------



## socalgem

tati79 said:


> I'll second that.Why is our society so consumed with what's going on with celebs?



It is sad isn't it. I work with and meet them. I don't need an autograph, pic or whatever.

People tend to forget they are regular people.


----------



## noon

Katie is looking awfully skinny.


----------



## harleyNemma

she needs new jeans.


----------



## sophiegirl

I think Katie was thinner before Suri.  I dont think those jeans are particularly flattering on her, although the coat is nice.  Id like to know what bag shes carrying too.  I am a fan of hers, but I think I preferred her hair longer.  She is beautiful regardless....  I did pick up an Isabella Fiore bag recently like hers and I am very impressed with the bag in person, I actually gasped when I opened the dust bag and saw it...sweet!!!!


----------



## BagAngel

jchiara said:


> Sigh....it's so weird to see her all in a trance and brainwashed. Has she spoken since she got married? I feel like she's just an empty shell now - sporting the latest and greatest - but now there's no one home in there....


ITA!


----------



## irishpandabear

Liz_x3 said:


> If her coat was hip-length and she was wearing a more "manly" pair of shades then I would say that that was Tom Cruise.


 
^^^LOL!  Not a fan of those pants at all and she looks tired to me.  Perhaps all of that talk of aliens has made her weary.


----------



## helpl!!! slush

jchiara said:


> Sigh....it's so weird to see her all in a trance and brainwashed. Has she spoken since she got married? I feel like she's just an empty shell now - sporting the latest and greatest - but now there's no one home in there....


 

o my god i TOTALLY agree!!!! it makes me really sad cause i used to think she was fun and cute before and now shes like a robot 

i hate it


----------



## apple_28

chloe-babe said:


> I thought from the thread title that we were gonna see her piloting a plane then
> 
> hee hee, but Tom wont allow that, that would give her a means of escape lol
> 
> hee hee!!!



 That was a good one!!


----------



## socalgrl86

do not like her shirt at all!!! but i love her pants


----------



## Nola

Like her as always


----------



## TFFC

She needs a new stylist, if she's even using one right now. I like the hairdo though.


----------



## LaLohan

*Katie Holmes* recently enjoyed a chatty secret meeting with her agents and the producers striving to bring seventies favorite *Wonder Woman* to the big screen. Katie apparently didnt want Tom to be a part of the discussions, says a celebrity informant.
The movies only at the discussion state, but Katie feels this role as a kick-ass superhero will put her back in the public eye, a source tells _*Star Magazine*_. She wants to show her stuff, and she wants to prove that she can stand on her own two feet without Toms help. Tom, at times, feels compelled to oversee Katies career, but Katie is bent on doing this alone. She actually scheduled the meeting when she knew Tom wasnt going to be able to be there.

Source:
www.popcrunch.com


----------



## espanv

I hope for her sake that she starts working again - being Tom's brainwashed stepford wife can't be much fun!


----------



## LVobsessed415

I do not see Katie as wonder woman. but I am glad she kept tom out of it.


----------



## tabbyco

espanv said:


> I hope for her sake that she starts working again - being Tom's brainwashed stepford wife can't be much fun!


 
 I actually think she can pull it off. Then she can save her from herself...


----------



## socalgem

Katie isn't a good pick for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Twinklette

I don't think she can pull off Wonder Woman AT all but JMO.


----------



## Kellybag

I think she could do this one actually.  

How well it does...depends on how well it is written.


----------



## pippop

I can't see it...she's just not very good, IMO.


----------



## KoobaLover

I don't see it either.


----------



## noon

umm yeah not too sure about that. But who knows she might make a good wonder woman


----------



## AudreyII

I don't think she could pull it off, it's highly unlikely that a Wonder Woman film will be critically acclaimed, add to that, the already negaitive press she gets, it just doesn't quite add up. She would be crucified if it flopped.

Depends how they do the film, if they completely disregard the TV series, they might have a chance. She would have to bulk up a bit, she does look a bit like Lynda Carter actually, I can see her with the big specs on, maybe she could do it. It's a big risk.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm not sure she can pull it off either but in the past we've seen actors who we thought were not initially suited for those types of rolls like Michael Keaton as Batman for example, who knew he would make such a good Batman and he did!  Also Katie Holmes does have that Amazonian quality to her meaning she's very tall, pretty and a brunette all the qualities that Linda Carter brought to Wonder Woman.  Although personally I think Lynda Carter was stunning I can kind of see Katie Holmes in the role too... maybe!


----------



## KristyDarling

No way. Katie does not have that special quality for being Wonder-Woman. She's tall, pretty, and brunette, but that's where the resemblance ends. She has little charisma, little distinguishable personality, comes across as teeny-bopperish in her acting even when she's trying to appear adult, and she has zero sex appeal. She's just too.....small-time. She does not have that aura of strength of confidence that actresses like Lynda Carter had.

I think Angelina, or Jennifer Garner could totally do it. Heck, maybe even Evangeline Lilly or Rachel McAdams.


----------



## Gia918

I agree, looks wise maybe, but nothing else to offer...


----------



## sputnik

oh please, katie looks like droopy on prozac, i can't imagine her doing action scenes.


----------



## travelbliss

interesting......


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* gets in some alone time by visiting some art galleries in Paris on Tuesday.
After having lunch on her own at the Hotel Costes, *Katie* walked around in Saint-Germain-des-Prés, located around the church of the former Abbey of Saint-Germain-des-Prés.
*Ms. Holmes* was stopped on the street multiple times by fans and gladly posed (and smiled) with all of them. She must have long arms because she even took the photo of herself and a fan.

Hubby *Tom Cruise* has been busy in Germany filming WWII flick _Rubicon_, formerly known as _Valkyrie_.


----------



## karo

More pics!


----------



## karo

What a shame Suri wasn't with her like the last time.
They're such a cute couple!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

how come you never see her with friends (and i mean real friends, not the ones she has made since marrying tom)?  she seems lonely.


----------



## uberdumb

Not sure if I like those pants on her.

kicksarefortwids - you are right about her never being photographed with anyone else like friends (well apart from VB and Co.) Maybe she has friends who aren't part of the Hollywood circle and therefore not photo-worthy by the papparazzi?


----------



## Bagbug

She looks more and more like Tom everytime I see her photos.  She still is cute but, just sad looking.


----------



## Glamfoxx

It is nice to see a celebrity who takes the time to be gracious to her fans.  Looks like she made a lot of people happy that day.


----------



## MassLaw15

I think ever since marrying Tom (although he gives me the creeps) she has been touched by the style fairy. She always looks so classic. However, is it just me or does any body else feel like her hair color is dull?


----------



## Florencee

wow.. 

how tall she actually is????


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

I don't know I liked the old Katie Holmes better.   She dresses way too old for her age and the haircut just makes her look older.   I thought she was prettier and sexier with the long hair.


----------



## purplekitty

Wow..She is so tall, does she want to give me some of her height?


----------



## noon

She looks pretty, but sad and somewhat lonely.


----------



## Mellz

Um..........very unflattering


----------



## Charlie

i wonder what is in her mind. She looks sad but I wonder....


----------



## travelbliss

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* gets in some alone time by visiting some art galleries in Paris on Tuesday.
> After having lunch on her own at the Hotel Costes, *Katie* walked around in Saint-Germain-des-Prés, located around the church of the former Abbey of Saint-Germain-des-Prés.
> *Ms. Holmes* was stopped on the street multiple times by fans and gladly posed (and smiled) with all of them. She must have long arms because she even took the photo of herself and a fan.
> 
> *Hubby Tom Cruise has been busy in Germany filming WWII flick Rubicon, formerly known as Valkyrie.*


*

*



^^^^^^

hmmmmm.....so then why isn't she in GERMANY?  lol


----------



## flo

Florencee said:


> wow..
> 
> how tall she actually is????



5'9 or 5'10 + 3-4 inch heels


----------



## PrincessMe

ita she looks very very "off", more and more

i wonder if she was trying to pull off kate moss' look from the other thread??


----------



## ijoewono

she's sooo pretty and graceful and classic-looking, just elegant.


----------



## ijoewono

it's true..i dont see her as cheerful as she used to be.
the pictures send "lonely" signals.


----------



## irishpandabear

I agree with other posters; she seems very sad and lonely, somber to say the least.


----------



## espanv

Yeah, I really wonder how long she will put up with the "Cruise Control" and if they will end up divorced soon (when she comes to her senses). she looks very unhappy to me.


----------



## H_addict

She looks so chic! Very Parisian! LOVE the pics! Thanks, KARO!


----------



## FijiBuni

How old does she think she is, she wears clothing that a sophisticated middle aged women would wear... maybe even older than that. She young and in Paris should she be wearing fabulous and sexy clothing!


----------



## karo

travelbliss said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> hmmmmm.....so then why isn't she in GERMANY? lol


 
Normally she's there with him and Suri. Probably she took a day off and flew to Paris.


----------



## karo

H_addict said:


> She looks so chic! Very Parisian! LOVE the pics! Thanks, KARO!



You're welcome H_addict! Glad you like them 

Personally I like Katie and her style much more than a few years back when she didn't really have style. No she's a trendsetter! Of course she dresses differently then when she was 19! I think she looks really chic in her clothes. I like her hair too, makes her look more sophisticated and there's nothing old about it. She still looks young and fresh,probably she doesn't look 18 anymore, but that's probably because she's almost 30.


----------



## 993103164

she doesnt seem sad, i see a woman taking a stroll and just relaxing and enjoying her self. i know when i'm relaxed i dont have a constant smile/grin on my face...when i'm REALLY relaxed i drool..lol not really....


----------



## Nola

I adore her


----------



## kopibaby

media says that cruise is a control freak. if that is true, then she must be happie for some time on her own!
maybe thats why she looks a tad unhappie in the pictures.


----------



## luv my bags

I swear she has aged atleast 10 years since being with Tom! =( She looks very sad and lonely!


----------



## BTBF

I think she is just enjoying her life and really living it.


----------



## H_addict

BTBF said:


> I think she is just enjoying her life and really living it.


 
I think so too.


----------



## love2travel

How does that old man even know who she is?

She looks very chic and American.  Very tall too.


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't necessarily think she is lonely.  What she was doing (going to art galleries and strolling around Paris) are things one can do on their own.  I think it was a chance for alone time, without the baby, her husband, relatives, or handlers and she took advantage of it.  She is stylish, but I think the pieces she wears gives her a more mature appearance.


----------



## love2travel

Who thinks she's lonely??  Shoot, stroll on over to the General Discussion forum and there's a long thread about all of us who treasure our alone time.  I saw these pics and said "good for Katie".


----------



## print*model

I think she looks sad, old and miserable.  Her style now is classic but in a drab and boring sort of way.  So sad..........


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* stocks up on clothes for baby Suri at Armani Junior in Milan, Italy on Saturday morning. *Mrs. Cruise* received a bit of shopping help from designer *Giorgio Armani*s niece *Roberta*, who who helped who dress *Katie* and her wedding party for *TomKat*s nuptials.


----------



## karo

She looks great. Love her outfit and I think she looks really stylish in these hair. She's gorgeous.
After a shopping spree in a place like this, Suri will definitely be the most elegant baby in the world.


----------



## LaLohan

karo said:


> Suri will definitely be the most elegant baby in the world.


 
No no, Gwen Stefani's baby is the most elegant baby in the world, IMO


----------



## karo

^^^^ I know, little Kingston is wearing cool clothes too and personally I think he's the most stylish baby boy ever, but Suri is the most elegant little lady.


----------



## LaLohan

^^Ok, I agree now


----------



## karo

^^^^ I'm happy to hear that LaLohan


----------



## Nola

She looks great


----------



## helpl!!! slush

i dont like her look @ all

she looks like victoria B, i hate her hair short i think she looks SO old for how old she really is

she never speaks never does anything anymore, 

her outfit is nice for a buisness meeting, i mean how boring!

im sorry i just wish she was like a little more her own person instead of just Suris mom or toms wife

has she ever spoken ONCE since she got married?!?  
i was just watching old dawsons creek and i just cant belive shes the same person


----------



## chiqunique

I couldn't agree more. I don't like her and i feel like she's so pretentious esp after she started dressing better (w/ the v beckham's help of course).


----------



## espanv

not a fan of hers since she joined the cult. yuck. she should have run the other way - she sold her soul to the church of cruise control


----------



## RoseMary

^ true .


----------



## Bambie

She looks like a secretary who just stepped out of the office to do some shopping during lunch break.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

She really looks kind of old for someone so young  :O


----------



## lvstratus

why she is using clothes for a 50's years old lady???


----------



## divingcandie

Lady chinadoll said:


> She really looks kind of old for someone so young :O


 

Agreed.


----------



## Kellybag

She always looks classy and elegant.  Thank goodness she rises above much of the junk many of the young celebs wear.  I applaud her.


----------



## Mishka33

Kellybag! I totally agree with you..


----------



## karo

Kellybag said:


> She always looks classy and elegant. Thank goodness she rises above much of the junk many of the young celebs wear. I applaud her.


I agree. I like her much more now, then back in her Dawson's days. She was just a young girl, without any style. Right now, about 10 years later, she's a mother, a wife, finally, a woman with a great feminine style and taste. I also think this hair really suits her and does not make her look old.


----------



## KristyDarling

She's still a very young girl but she looks like she's 45! It's sad how she's wasting her youth and beauty by trying so hard to look MATOOOR and sophisticated. Someone needs to tell her that she doesn't need to dress like a 50-year-old socialite in order to be taken seriously. There IS a way to present yourself in a youthful AND elegant way other than wearing your rich old aunt's clothes!


----------



## Fesdu

the last 5 pictures look like she was worried about being forced into buying all these things but didn't know how to say No. the last picture is a buyers remorse look.


----------



## noon

I usually quite like Katie's dress sense because its quite classy and modest, but she really looks like she is wearing office clothes.


----------



## keodi

espanv said:


> not a fan of hers since she joined the cult. yuck. she should have run the other way - she sold her soul to the church of cruise control


LOL!! Katie shouldn't have changed her hair!


----------



## elena10

It's funny - she really looks like she stepped out from the office for lunch or shopping (like someone mentioned earlier).
The style is a very Milanese one, but for the working Milanese woman - meaning the business woman working in the office... Not even fashion business...it would be too blunt for it... it's kind of perfect look for the Milan's stock exchange...   Europeans are usually very creative - with great sense of style - in the way they dress, there's always some interesting twist...and they really tend to consider the occasion.

Katie is a really naturally beautiful girl and I remember her looking really beautiful and natural before, but her latest style transformation does not look organic to me, there is no harmony in her looks...  I get a feeling that she is being dress up to fit some king of image...  and not successfully.

Her outfits look kind of out of place (IMO) - like being on the beach on Riviera in short Chanel dress and high heels pumps...  The beach (specially with a toddler) and high heels pumps just don't go together, period... It's just way extremely uncomfortable...
I don't beleive that she is choosing her outfits herself.  I just don't.
I hope she will be true to herself and happy!  She has everthing in the world for it.

Elena


----------



## Jadore

She looks super old!,im not saying her to dress like LiLo,or Britney,but she looks like a middle aged woman. Once in a while its cool to dress up,but ive never seen this girl break out a pair of sandals,and jeans!...


----------



## Charlie




----------



## girlsgottoshop

I agree....she looks so old now.  She lost her identity.  It's like she's not even the same person.


----------



## luv my bags

Kellybag said:


> She always looks classy and elegant.  Thank goodness she rises above much of the junk many of the young celebs wear.  I applaud her.



You can still look classy and elegant and look your age, not like your mother (or grandmother). =( She needs to find what SHE likes, not to please her much older dh!


----------



## divnanata

I don't care about mama at all style wise or other wise. I've always thought she was just an ordinarily pretty girl with a face you could spot at any mall in the country on a Saturday afternoon. But the baby gal - oh my gosh I love that little Suri! She has amazing star quality already!!!


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Elena, I completely agree with everyone you said. The look she's carrying lately feels really forced, and definitely makes her look older.




elena10 said:


> It's funny - she really looks like she stepped out from the office for lunch or shopping (like someone mentioned earlier).
> The style is a very Milanese one, but for the working Milanese woman - meaning the business woman working in the office... Not even fashion business...it would be too blunt for it... it's kind of perfect look for the Milan's stock exchange... Europeans are usually very creative - with great sense of style - in the way they dress, there's always some interesting twist...and they really tend to consider the occasion.
> 
> Katie is a really naturally beautiful girl and I remember her looking really beautiful and natural before, but her latest style transformation does not look organic to me, there is no harmony in her looks... I get a feeling that she is being dress up to fit some king of image... and not successfully.
> 
> Her outfits look kind of out of place (IMO) - like being on the beach on Riviera in short Chanel dress and high heels pumps... The beach (specially with a toddler) and high heels pumps just don't go together, period... It's just way extremely uncomfortable...
> I don't beleive that she is choosing her outfits herself. I just don't.
> I hope she will be true to herself and happy! She has everthing in the world for it.
> 
> Elena


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bambie said:


> She looks like a secretary who just stepped out of the office to do some shopping during lunch break.



Oh yes I agree with this, although I do like the shirt on her.  Actually I like her hair short now too - I didn't originally but I think it suits her now.

Her hands looks old though don't they?

On another note - does anybody have any idea what watch she wears?  I know you can't see more than the strap in these photos but it looks really nice.


----------



## JuicyBag

She looks great and i love her outfit.


----------



## Cheekers

I have never gotten what the fuss is about Katie Holmes - she looks aged, neutral, and boring. You CAN look polished and sophisticated without looking like you are ready to grow grey hairs. Nicole Kidman, ironically Tom's ex, pulls this off flawlessly.


----------



## BTBF

She looks like a teen here.


----------



## ellacoach

I'm a big fan of Katie's. I love her style (although I wish she hadn't cut her hair) and I would kill for her wardrobe, but you never see her dressed casually anymore. I can't remember the last time I saw a picture of her in a pair of jeans and flats like she always used to wear.


----------



## simpleplan

helpl!!! slush said:


> i dont like her look @ all
> 
> she looks like victoria B, i hate her hair short i think she looks SO old for how old she really is
> 
> she never speaks never does anything anymore,
> 
> her outfit is nice for a buisness meeting, i mean how boring!
> 
> im sorry i just wish she was like a little more her own person instead of just Suris mom or toms wife
> 
> has she ever spoken ONCE since she got married?!?
> i was just watching old dawsons creek and i just cant belive shes the same person


The first thing I thought of when I saw her haircut was..umm, V Beckham called- and she wants her hairstyle back...nvm, she probably purposely copied her- they are buddies after all.  What's up with the clothes? Even when I saw her vids at the park on a sunny afternoon with Suri, she was wearing high heels, a long sleeve blouse and loose gray mod slacks..I ownder if her hubby tells her how to dress..hmm...she's so young to be likin this type of stuff...

I dunno what happened to her..it's sad and I just wish her the best. I hope she knows what she got in to..If not, she'll have to find out the hard way someday.


----------



## simpleplan

espanv said:


> not a fan of hers since she joined the cult. yuck. she should have run the other way - she sold her soul to the church of cruise control


I second that


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* were seen arriving at the AFI FEST 2007 presented by Audi opening night gala premiere of United Artists _Lions For Lambs_ held at Arclight Cinerama Dome on Thursday in Hollywood.
Is there another *TomKitten *on the way?


----------



## karo

It really looks like she has a bump,but probably it's just the dress.
She looks stunning,although the shoes seems to be too small for her and do not look good with this dress.


----------



## karo

More pics.


----------



## bb10lue

She looks stunning!!!!!


----------



## noon

she looks fierce, love it. No idea if she is pregnant or not, i guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## BTBF

It's the dress.






With the flats, it makes her dressing like a monk.


----------



## lvstratus

sorry don't like the dress, but the sandals are beautiful.


----------



## wordpast

She really does look pretty here.


----------



## likeafeather77

Not crazy about the dress, but her hair is gorgeous! I like her with short hair better than long.


----------



## candac3mari3

it kinda of looks like it, but it could be the dress, and the sandals with that dress, yuck!!! seperately they're ok but together, nooo way


----------



## print*model

LOVE her hair!  Very pretty.


----------



## Jahpson

its just the dress. and where are tom's other children? how come he is never seen with them? dont they count anymore?

Her hair looks absolutely fabulous and classy.


----------



## Megs

I HATE her shoes with the outfit- but she is beyond stunning!!!!!


----------



## irishpandabear

^^^ITA!  The shoes are way off with that dress, but maybe she is wearing flats so she doesn't tower over Tom, remember what Nicole said when they got divorced...


----------



## RoseMary

i think she wears flat not to tower tom.


----------



## KristyDarling

Wow, her hair actually looks good here. The dress is beautiful...I don't think she's pregnant, she's slouching and the dress is baggy. 

The sandals seem a bit too beachy for the dress, though.


----------



## Kellybag

noon said:


> she looks fierce, love it. No idea if she is pregnant or not, i guess we will find out soon enough.


 

Agree!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

her hair looks good....she is so pretty!


----------



## sheishollywood

Wow she looks great!


----------



## southernbell7

it's amazing how her looks have changed over time. she's simply stunning! and, Suri is adorable.


----------



## beauty k addict

ITA. She's a tall lady after all! 




RoseMary said:


> i think she wears flat not to tower tom.


----------



## Charlie

BTBF said:


> It's the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the flats, it makes her dressing like a monk.


 

I love her look in these pictures. I dont think she is  pregnant I think its the dress. But WTF is worn with her feet.. Ewwww...


----------



## Glimmer

Megs said:


> I HATE her shoes with the outfit- but she is beyond stunning!!!!!



Second!!  But she seriously looks amazing!


----------



## Cat

The shoes are pretty,it's a shame her feet look like hell.Those bunions and corns definitely detract from the overall look and should be hidden from view at all cost.


----------



## uberdumb

Dress does not flatter her at all - her hair & makeup look stunning though.


----------



## south-of-france

His heels are higher than hers lol... but I love how she looks, really pretty and classy.


----------



## luv my bags

Everytime I see them together, it just creeps me out.  They look so ODD together!?


----------



## Liya

I don't think she's pregnant... isn't she running the 26 mile marathon very soon?


----------



## Lanbanan

she looks amazing!  I love her hair.


----------



## Swanky

I actually dig the shoes w/ the dress, very Grecian


----------



## ellacoach

she is incredibly beautiful. I love her dress, but I would like it better with heels I think.


----------



## bagsforme

Ugh Those flats are awful.  Look at her feet.  Yuk.

I think its just the dress that makes her look preg.


----------



## Luv Classics

*I think it's the dress.  She looks stunning, but would you look at those bunions!!!*


----------



## RudeGal

Those shoes are horrid with that dress. But other than that she looks great!


----------



## RudeGal

Oh yeah..and EEEWWWW..her feet are yuck.


----------



## maria28

love her dress too....not sure if she's pregnant, but she looks happy


----------



## harleyNemma

Don't like the shoes.  I think it is the dress and how it is draped.  Plus, I just read she is running in the NYC marathon this weekend....


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

Yeah, bad feet, probably didn't want her corns acting up if she's running a marathon. And those look like bone spurs on the sides there from wearing too small a shoe. But ewwww! The only good thing is that Tom is taller than her. Oh wait, that just plays into his freak act...TURN AROUND KATIE AND RUN FAR AWAY, MORE THAN THE MARATHON! WE'LL HIDE YOU FROM HIM!!!


----------



## Barbiedoll

Dress and shoes dont look right together ..face and hair excellent


----------



## Rain12

The dress is okay (a little too "Roman" for my taste though) and I like the sandals, but not together!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

She looks great.
(don't care for the shoes, but otherwise she looks hot)


----------



## NoSnowHere

I think it's the dress.  Her face isn't the least bit puffy.


----------



## shoegal27

This morning on cable was her movie from 2004, First daughter.  I kept looking at her and having to remind myself that shes with the creep, Cruise.  She looked like such a little girl I can't figure what he'd want with this tot???  He must be a perv!  Orrrrrrrrrrrrr, he finally found someone to jump when he says Scientology, and sperm banks!


----------



## karo

While fans along the 26.2 miles of the New York City Marathon path found it hard to spot her, one keen observer on the sidelines knew exactly what runner he was kissing on Sunday morning. 

Katie Holmes, wearing a black baseball hat and purple tank top, got a quick, wet one from husband Tom Cruise as she entered the final stretch to the finish line in Central Park.

And Tom wasn't alone for the brief encounter with his running wife. In his arms was the couple's daughter, Suri. 

Post-kiss, Holmes still had a way to go after Tom caught up her at 1st Avenue and 96th Street, about 20 blocks from the Cruise's Upper East Side hotel. A path over to and down Manhattan's West Side was still before her. 

At the time they met, Holmes was already four hours into the race  and still had another 10 miles to go. At this rate, estimates had her finishing some five hours into the marathon.


----------



## karo

Tom and Suri, as well as his mother and Holmes's parents, were all at the finish line to great the runner, who seemed anything but exhausted, despite the strenuous day she had just endured. 

Right after that first kiss, Holmes still had a way to go after Tom caught up her at 1st Avenue and 96th Street, about 20 blocks from the Cruise's Upper East Side hotel. A path over to and down Manhattan's West Side was still before her. 

She made it to the bitter end around 3:30. 

Reunited with her daughter after the race, Holmes said, "Here I am baby, signed, sealed, delivered, I'm yours." She gave Cruise a big hug and kiss. 

Before her arrival, inside the banquet tent set up in Central Park  and with his daughter at his side  Cruise told PEOPLE that he finds Holmes "very inspired. She trained for three months." 

At that point, any other observations about his wife were interrupted by Suri, whom Cruise had to start chasing around the tent. Noted the famous father: "She's a runner!"


----------



## Cheryl24

Go Katie!!  She looks pretty good in that pic!


----------



## Irishgal

Proves that if you can tolerate being married to Tom Cruise you can, in fact, do anything.


----------



## karo

Here are the _very_ first pictures of *Katie Holmes* running the ING New York City Marathon in Staten Island, New York earlier Sunday morning.
*Katie* wore a navy blue FDNY baseball cap, a purple tank top and blank pants. But seriously, no sports bra? 
*Tom Cruise* can be seen carrying baby *Suri* on the sidelines, cheering mommy on!


----------



## purplekitty

She looks good for running all those miles. I have always respected those who run those long marathons!


----------



## bern

Well done to her... it's a great achievement, but I cannot believe she's not wearing a sports bra!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Irishgal said:


> Proves that if you can tolerate being married to Tom Cruise you can, in fact, do anything.


----------



## noon

Good for her, but no sports bra? Tom how did you let that happen?!


----------



## BTBF

Very inspirational. Now, I want to run in the L.A. one. I think it's a great way to get in shape too.


----------



## missisa07

I admire her for training and being able to run like that after giving birth and being a mother!

I'm 18, and I certainly couldn't run a marathon.  I get tired running a mile!


----------



## Jahpson

ahh, the life of a housewife!! good stuff


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Go katie go!  Keep on running and make a dash away from Tom!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Gees ...she's gotten thin.
you can see her Chest rib bones


----------



## harleyNemma

after running 26.2 miles, I would expect her boobs are a little sore....


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

noon said:


> Good for her, but no sports bra? Tom how did you let that happen?!


 

I didnt see the pics, but I can say I am a runner and there are times when my sports bra will literally rub my skin raw to where it burns like heck.  If that happened she may have needed to take it off. 

I dont know why so many reporters in the news are taking jabs at her for this, I say Bravo to her . Maybe cause they are lame and have never done anything this hard.


----------



## Megs

Ok I did not actually think she ran it all?? She looks barely tired at the finish... I would look MUCH MUCH MUCH worse. Good for her though- also did not realize that she trained for marathons


----------



## chanelvgirl

Megs said:


> Ok I did not actually think she ran it all?? She looks barely tired at the finish... I would look MUCH MUCH MUCH worse. Good for her though- also did not realize that she trained for marathons


 
^^^ Yeah, I know what you mean. My daughter runs marathon and let me tell you she does not look like that after running over 26 miles, lol.


----------



## mellecyn

woaw....admiration. Marathon ???!!!!


----------



## uberdumb

I can't see the pics either but good for her!


----------



## Florencee

why i cannot see the pics??


----------



## NoSnowHere

What an achievement for anybody! And she was in heels soon afterwards.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Oh heck, If she can tolerate_ Jesus Cruise _a Marathon is easy for her.

she's superwoman!


----------



## tarabag

^hahahahahhhahhahhhahaahahahahaha


----------



## karo

*Tom & Katies Trip to Washington DC* 

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* attend a private screening of _Lions for Lambs_ in Washington DC on Wednesday.
According to OK!, *Katie* reportedly has secured her next role on the silver screen with Scientologist celebs *Giovanni Ribisi* and *Jason Lee* in a film called _The Other Side_, a comedy-fantasy which is set to begin rolling in January in Los Angeles and the UK. Also along for the ride is co-star *Rupert Friend* (aka *Keira Knightley*s boy-toy) and possibly *Woody Harrelson*.
The quirky storyline has *Katie* playing a brilliant scientist attempting to solve a mystery of a remote island whose residents seem to have no connection with the outside world. Jam-band impresario *Dave Matthews* is composing the score and will add a cameo appearance to his growing list of acting credits, which includes a guest bit on House and a starring role in the family film Because of Winn-Dixie.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruises Moving Image Salute*


*Tom Cruise* attends the Museum of The Moving Image Salute Ceremony to honor himself at Cipriani 42nd Street in New York City on Tuesday night.
Salutes are traditionally actors or directors, said museum director *Rochelle Slovin*. Some of these actors and directors are also multitasking, and *Tom Cruise* is one of them. His position with United Artists puts him into a whole new phase of his career, and that makes it a perfect time to honor him.
Of course, proud wife *Katie Holmes* (in Hermes) came out to show support for her hubby. She toted around a clutch by Roger Vivier.


----------



## karo

Katie looks simply stunning!


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* share a romantic dinner together at a Japanese restaurant in Midtown Manhattan on Monday.
*Katie*, 28, wore a black coat over her minidress and just-below-the-knee boots. The _Mad Money_ actress just completed the 26-mile marathon this past Sunday.
It seems like the marathon that is life for *Katie* is _just_ beginning!


----------



## karo

To celebrate *Katie Holmes* completing the NYC marathon, husband *Tom Cruise* took his wife to a private screening of his new film _Lions for Lambs_ at The Museum of Modern Art in NYC on Sunday night.


----------



## simpleplan

karo said:


> *Tom Cruises Moving Image Salute*
> 
> 
> *Tom Cruise* attends the Museum of The Moving Image Salute Ceremony to honor himself at Cipriani 42nd Street in New York City on Tuesday night.
> Salutes are traditionally actors or directors, said museum director *Rochelle Slovin*. Some of these actors and directors are also multitasking, and *Tom Cruise* is one of them. His position with United Artists puts him into a whole new phase of his career, and that makes it a perfect time to honor him.
> Of course, proud wife *Katie Holmes* (in Hermes) came out to show support for her hubby. She toted around a clutch by Roger Vivier.


Tom's suit is awful makes him look even shorter than Katie with that stripe down the side.


----------



## lilatheflirt

karo said:


> Katie looks simply stunning!



I love her make-up!


----------



## cocogirl07

Why are we having so many official threads??


----------



## princessaj0603

she just looks better and better...and oddly enough he keeps looking worse and worse...

lol


----------



## karo

cocogirl07 said:


> Why are we having so many official threads??


I just thought it would be easier, since there are a lot of threads about them later.


----------



## karo

karo said:


> *Tom & Katies Trip to Washington DC*
> 
> *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* attend a private screening of _Lions for Lambs_ in Washington DC on Wednesday.
> According to OK!, *Katie* reportedly has secured her next role on the silver screen with Scientologist celebs *Giovanni Ribisi* and *Jason Lee* in a film called _The Other Side_, a comedy-fantasy which is set to begin rolling in January in Los Angeles and the UK. Also along for the ride is co-star *Rupert Friend* (aka *Keira Knightley*s boy-toy) and possibly *Woody Harrelson*.
> The quirky storyline has *Katie* playing a brilliant scientist attempting to solve a mystery of a remote island whose residents seem to have no connection with the outside world. Jam-band impresario *Dave Matthews* is composing the score and will add a cameo appearance to his growing list of acting credits, which includes a guest bit on House and a starring role in the family film Because of Winn-Dixie.


Two more pics


----------



## karo

A few more pics of the entire family out in NYC.


----------



## Sweetea

Thanks for posting these pics Karo. Oooh Suri is such a cutie pie!


----------



## katheryn

Wow, 26 miles and she isn't even red and sweaty? And no bra? I'll admit I was suspicious when I saw the pictures, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and assume she is super woman!


----------



## karo

^^^ You're welcome


----------



## irishpandabear

Thanks for posting the pics, I wish their clothes weren't so drab in color, I would like to see a little pop!


----------



## *Lo

KAtie hs been looking so beautiful lately


----------



## bobobags

Katie looks great!!!  Her make-up is very nice.


----------



## Florencee

i love her make-up!!!


----------



## cristalena56

katie looks gorgeous! I like her make up she was wearing with the hermes dress?? i think thats what it said she was wearing


----------



## pursedoc

Any guess on the color of her lipstick? It's lovely


----------



## cristalena56

people.com had an article for getting her look
http://offtherack.people.com/2007/11/08/get-the-look-katies-smoky-eyes-pale-lips/


----------



## balihai88

I would never have guessed. Why have we never seen pics of her training? If she really did run it, more power to her. I'm guessing she walked most of it, based on her outfit and lack of sweat. (I've run marathons and I would never do it in anything less than an ironclad sportsbra, and I look like I just ran to hell and back.)


----------



## travelbliss

I ran this race in 2004.
She obviously didn't think this through, or got no good advice on training, as her attire was inadequate for a marathon.
Kudos to her though, for finishing.  It's not an easy race for newbies.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and *Suri *out in Washington D.C.


----------



## karo

Suri looks cute! Love the little fur she's wearing.


----------



## Nola

She´s just gorgeous


----------



## Nola

Good for her! I could never do it!


----------



## Megs

Katie is STUNNING. She really is.


----------



## guccimamma

I love her style, but it seems a little more 40 (ish) something more my speed.

I'd like to see her in something a little more youthful. Not skanky...but less Black.

Dress young while you can, age creeps up quickly. She can wear the black simple sheaths for the rest of her life...

but I agree she looks beautiful


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Katie and Suri are adorable!


----------



## Kimm992

That baby is just the cutest little thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Liz_x3

Well, if she did run it, then congrats to her!

But damn, I look terrible after running only FIVE miles!  Imagine a whole marathon lmao!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes*, who looks like she adopted daughter *Suri*s hairstyle, stands by her main man *Tom Cruise* at the *2007 Bambi Awards* on Thursday in Duesseldorf, Germany. 
*Tom*, 45, received a Bambi Award in the category of Courage for his willingness to take risks in his film work, including the upcoming movie _Valkyrie_, which details the failed Operation Valkyrie plot to kill *Adolf Hitler*.


----------



## karo

I really like her new do. I think it suits her and she looks just like Suri.


----------



## i_wona

I like her new cut too! It's so vampy and dramatic and suits her round face. I wonder how long she'll keep it like this? 

...the one thing that irks me about tomkat photos is the height difference - it always looks like they've been photoshopped together!


----------



## karo

A few more


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and cute-as-a-button daughter *Suri*, 19 months, spend Friday afternoon Christmas shopping at the Grove shopping center in Hollywood. 
The mother-daughter duo was accompanied by a bodyguard who stood on the lookout for paparazzi. The bodyguard stood watch with a towel and large golf umbrella in hand, ready to shield *Katie* and *Suri*. 
The pair shopped at Pottery Barn Kids, Baby Gap, and the American Girl doll store.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* take their 19-month-old daughter *Suri Cruise* to *The Spice Girls* concert in LAs Staples Center on Wednesday. 
The gig was the third sold-out concert for the reunited British girl band. *Victoria Beckham*s oldest son *Brooklyn*, 8, was also seen in the same VIP box eating a strawberry.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* turn up in London, where they took daughter *Suri* for a stroll through Hyde Park on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

A bigger pic


----------



## karo

Actors *Tom Cruise,* 45, and wife* Katie Holmes*, 28, take daughter *Suri*, 19 months, out shopping in Milan, Italy and then to dinner at Nobu restaurant last Friday. The family returned with a giant teddy bear.


----------



## karo

Katie and Tom at Tamarind Restaurant in London and at Hyde Park.


----------



## karo

At Rosa Alpa Ski Hut


----------



## karo

Out in Corvara


----------



## karo

At Armani store in Milan.


----------



## sweetlove

I was just watching Dawson's creek yesterday, and although I think Katie was really plain looking back then and she is gorgeous now, I just can't keep myself from thinking that she looks waaay older than her age, like 35-40'ish..


----------



## wordpast

wow, thanks for all the new pics Karo. I'm liking the new cut more and more.


----------



## shoegal27

come on Suri, errr... I mean Katie!


----------



## Jahpson

ahh, you just cant hate on the fact that these two people are so in love.

Katie looks so good. I guess thats what happens when you have money, and loads of it!


----------



## princessaj0603

I hope they are happy.  There are so many stories floating around that you want to hope that they are happy but it is hard sometimes.

I wish them nothing but the best!


----------



## uberdumb

I like her new do.


----------



## peace43

Suri is such a cute baby!!!!  I think they all look very happy together!!!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* dishes on fashion, family and fame in the January 2008 issue of _InStyle_.


----------



## karo

Actors *Tom Cruise*, 45, and* Katie Holmes*, 28, headed back to Italy last month to mark their one year wedding anniversary. They took with them their daughter, *Suri*, 19 months and enjoyed a day in the snow with her.


----------



## Florencee

katie looks cute in this pic.

thanks Karo!!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ Suri looks just like mom


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted yesterday doing some Christmas shopping in L.A.


----------



## decocritter

She sure is a good shopper.

That baby is cute, and Tom is getting tired looking.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes says she was swept off her feet "in an instant" by Tom Cruise, but that was just the beginning of a family life that she says grows richer by the day. 

"It happened quickly, but I was certain it was what I wanted," the actress tells _In Style_ in its January issue. "I never felt overwhelmed. I thought, Okay, good. Here we go." 

Holmes, who will be 29 on Dec. 18, may not have been overwhelmed by Cruise, 43, but she was certainly thrown for a loop. "It happened in an instant," she says of the first blush of love. "I still get like that, 'Whew.' When you fall in love, it's as though time stops. It's all-encompassing." 

That love only blossomed during the next two years, she says &#8211; through the birth of daughter Suri in April 2006, the lavish wedding in Italy that November, and the everyday moments of family life since then. 

"I try every day to let him know how much I love him," Holmes says of her husband. "It gets better and better. It has made my life." 

Holmes admits she'd love to have another child. "But I'm in no particular rush," she adds &#8211; perhaps because she already has her hands full with Suri. 

"She loves coloring and creating," Holmes says. "She's a great mimic and dancer. She came to the photo shoot yesterday and was into all the shoes. I'm mostly shocked at how quickly she grows." 

After taking a break professionally, Holmes is also returning to movie acting, starring in the upcoming _Mad Money_. But as befits a working wife and mother, she's looking at life now through a wider lens. 

"I want to go to sleep knowing I made my family happy, I made myself happy, and I worked hard in all aspects of life," she says. "It's really pretty simple."


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* in InStyle


----------



## karo

She looks stunning!


----------



## wordpast

^ yeah she does.


----------



## sratsey

She really has blossomed into a stunning woman.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes stepped out showing off her black bra on Saturday afternoon for a holiday shopping trip in LA.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## helpl!!! slush

i dont like her new haircut, i think that one picture of her at some awards show with it recently cut with the gold shoulder jacket, she looks like cleopatra,,,

i dont like the way she looks anymore i think she looks like she 40 years old too thin and SO boring
im sorry i just have to be honest  im let down, shes young fun and should look it


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and *Tom Cruise* leave their hotel on Wednesday in Beverly Hills.


----------



## karo

Katie out with Suri
I just wonder why is the baby wearing a short-leaves dress while the mom is bundles up in a coat?


----------



## Molls

I'm so glad I found this thread - Katie has never looked better! I just love her hair and her makeup (finding her lipcolor is going to haunt me now ush. Not to mention that little Suri is just the most precious little girl...and those eyes .


----------



## compulsivepurse

I don't love this haircut but I admire her for trying new things and changing her look for fun.

I, myself, change my haircolor about every 3 months , except my hair is curly so the cut has to stay the same so it won't wig out and become a triangle.


----------



## Molls

She looks so much like Helena Christensen in this pic


----------



## scholastican

She's pretty brave to change her look(clothes style) into a more polished one, doesn't necessarily mean she's boring. If anything I think the haircut may be the more young, fun side to her.


----------



## Nola

The red coat and hair, not a good look on her


----------



## karo

In a new interview with _Parade_ magazine to promote her film _Mad Money_, *Katie Holmes*, 29, talks about Christmas in Telluride, jet-setting with a toddler and her exciting new "_big life_" with husband *Tom Cruise*, 45.  Reflecting on last Christmas, her first with daughter *Suri* -- now 20-months -- Katie says,
_It was so spectacular to share the holidays with her. It really meant the world to me. To be able to create a tradition for your children is one of the best gifts you can have._​The family travels often due to their busy work schedules, and Suri has visited numerous nations in her short lifetime.  All the excitement is not lost on Katie, who acknowledges that she's done things "_that I couldn't imagine doing when I was younger_."  
_With everything thats happened, I still feel the same. Im really happy being a mom, being a wife. I understand the curiosity. Its a reality for me, another dimension of awareness. I appreciate the man that Im with and my family and my work. I feel very lucky to be able to say that. I mean, what we do in a week is extraordinary.  _
_I always wanted to see the world. It is a big life, and its exciting. I learn from my husband, and I learn things about myself. I learn about things from my daughter. She teaches me a lot. Every day I do count my blessings._​Leaving Suri behind with a family member or nanny while the couple shoot their films abroad isn't an option, Katie says.
_We dont like to be away from her. Shes very aware. We take her to the park in each city and walk around. This summer, when Tom was working in Germany, shed wake up and say, 'Hello, Berlin.'_​When asked by _Parade_ whether Tom was supportive of the bond Katie formed with her _Mad Money_ co-stars Diane Keaton and Queen Latifah, Katie said that her husband "_understands the female bond, and he loves it_."
_My husband has three sisters. He was raised by a single mother and has two daughters -- and hes a great father and husband. His first two children [Connor and Isabella] are incredible, really smart and kind. *They call me 'Mom.'*_​*Connor*, who turns 13 next month, and *Isabella*, turning 15 on Saturday, are Tom's children with ex-wife *Nicole Kidman*.


----------



## nicky_27

that's an interesting inteview, considering that Nicole Kidman said that Connor and Isabella call her 'Nicole' and not Mum, it really makes me sad.
But i still love Katie..
can anyone pleaase ID her Roger Vivier bag that she's carrying in post #61?
TIA


----------



## twiggers

She looks so good!!!!!!


----------



## bern

Sorry, but IMO she doesn't have any natural style or flair at all. All she has is a lot of money.


----------



## pursegrl12

She looks great here, that bag is TDF!!!!


----------



## envyme

Did VB style her? She's looking really posh LOL.


----------



## maria28

nice
hmm...i wonder what she carries in her big bag?


----------



## sonya

She looks good, but she also looks like a more classic version of Victoria Beckham.


----------



## chloe-babe

maria28 said:


> nice
> hmm...i wonder what she carries in her big bag?


 
Hope its not Suri lol


----------



## mcmahan706

Dang. She should have gotten the big birkin.


----------



## gillianna

She is looking more each day like the typical high $$ lala trophy wife.  She is kind of like a stepford wife.....  Sad that she has lost her own identity and seems to be the photo op wife with that strange smile when she is posing for the cameras with her husband.  I am sure Tom has a lot to do with this drastic change.  She is young enough and in love with having him that she must have been easy for Tom to make into what ever wife he needs in his life at this time.


----------



## shoegal27

It is so funny to me how these celebs look they they are the NY lawyer lady with their high price bag and suits.. where is she going all dressed up like shes ready to put someone away?  Come on Katie, you used to be all J~Crew!  What the crap is happeing to you?


----------



## kroquet

gillianna said:


> She is looking more each day like the typical high $$ lala trophy wife. She is kind of like a stepford wife..... Sad that she has lost her own identity and seems to be the photo op wife with that strange smile when she is posing for the cameras with her husband. I am sure Tom has a lot to do with this drastic change. She is young enough and in love with having him that she must have been easy for Tom to make into what ever wife he needs in his life at this time.


 

Absolutely agree!!    She looks so .... well, the only word I can think of is harsh.  She used to be so young and fresh looking.  What a drastic change!


----------



## spiralsnowman

I do love her Birkin though. 

I wonder if she just got it at Maxfield? I've only been in there once, but I remember that they have vintage and luggage sized Hermes for sale.


----------



## BTBF

shoegal27 said:


> It is so funny to me how these celebs look they they are the NY lawyer lady with their high price bag and suits.. where is she going all dressed up like shes ready to put someone away? Come on Katie, you used to be all J~Crew! What the crap is happeing to you?


 
She has money now...lots of it. And she is just experimenting.


----------



## cocogirl07

spiralsnowman said:


> I do love her Birkin though.
> 
> I wonder if she just got it at Maxfield? I've only been in there once, but I remember that they have vintage and luggage sized Hermes for sale.


 
The Birkin is TDF!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Her Birkin is HUGE! I think it's bigger than my suitcase LOL.


----------



## KristyDarling

gillianna said:


> She is looking more each day like the typical high $$ lala trophy wife.  She is kind of like a stepford wife.....  Sad that she has lost her own identity and seems to be the photo op wife with that strange smile when she is posing for the cameras with her husband.  I am sure Tom has a lot to do with this drastic change.  She is young enough and in love with having him that she must have been easy for Tom to make into what ever wife he needs in his life at this time.


ITA! She looks like she's trying so hard to be the uber-glam-sexy yet classy-sophisticated wife that Tom has always wanted. But, that wasn't her original appeal. Before Tom, she was fresh-looking, natural, sweet, sexy in a kittenish and tousled-hair way. Now she is so "done up." She no longer looks sweet and natural. She looks almost too carefully put-together.  Her look now is either wealthy middle-aged socialite, or toned-down version of VB....either way, she's VERY couture instead of natural, casual, prepster as she had been her whole life before Tom. 

ETA: some people can mature and start "carrying" a more sophisticated look, but in the pics I've seen, that is not Katie. She still seems like the girl-next-door in spirit and personality, and *suddenly* putting her in these haute couture get-ups makes it almost seem like she's in costume.

Well, whatever floats her boat. I'd still like to see her looking more carefree and breezy, like how she was just a couple years ago pre-Tom.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I love her look!  Classic beauty!!


----------



## maria28

chloe-babe said:


> Hope its not Suri lol


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

While I think Katie looks stunning, I would like to see the old Katie back. This look is great if she is attending an important event or business meetings. Not so much for a shopping excursion.


----------



## Melissa71

chloe-babe said:


> Hope its not Suri lol


LOL I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## wordpast

she looks fab!


----------



## priiin

I love the Birkin..but the size is a little too much.


----------



## cristalena56

those pictures were too small...


----------



## LV4evr

*  She looks fabulous, but I think her birkin is too big... Is it a 50 centemiter??  *


----------



## travelbliss

She's really come a lonnnnnnng way since Dawson's Creek !!
Love that huge bag !!


----------



## cristalena56

she reminds me of victoria beckham in the last pic.. but i guess thats not surprising since they are friends


----------



## aa12

I love her HAC!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I figured out what her Birkin reminds me of- one of those huge portfolios all the art and architecture students used to carry around campus.


----------



## Kellybag

looking ever so wonderful!


----------



## Archipelago

Where's the personality in her outfit? She never looks like she dresses herself. 

Being with Tom has really aged her.


----------



## Charlie

kroquet said:


> Absolutely agree!!  She looks so .... well, the only word I can think of is harsh. She used to be so young and fresh looking. What a drastic change!


 
Perhaps scientologist or may I say Tom Cruise?


----------



## FijiBuni

gillianna said:


> She is looking more each day like the typical high $$ lala trophy wife.  She is kind of like a stepford wife.....  Sad that she has lost her own identity and seems to be the photo op wife with that strange smile when she is posing for the cameras with her husband.  I am sure Tom has a lot to do with this drastic change.  She is young enough and in love with having him that she must have been easy for Tom to make into what ever wife he needs in his life at this time.



Totally agree!!!!!

Why such a big bag?!?!?!


----------



## Mishka33

She looks sooo much older how she dresses. She needs to relax! and put some comfy clothes back on and be herself and not a trophy wife for TC..


----------



## Nola

Love her look


----------



## bb10lue

I love her style!!. I don't know why ppl keep criticizing the Cruise family...if Katie wore a JC hoodies and sweater pants, i bet theres ppl would say "omg....she looks miserable, what did Tom do to her".......
Relax....


----------



## gglvs2shop

She looks sophisticated! I don't think she looks older...


----------



## Leelee

She's becoming quite an elegant lady.


----------



## cammy1

she looks elegant but a little older than she actually is and that bag is maybe just too big


----------



## Louis_gal

KristyDarling said:


> ITA! She looks like she's trying so hard to be the uber-glam-sexy yet classy-sophisticated wife that Tom has always wanted. But, that wasn't her original appeal. Before Tom, she was fresh-looking, natural, sweet, sexy in a kittenish and tousled-hair way. Now she is so "done up." She no longer looks sweet and natural. She looks almost too carefully put-together. Her look now is either wealthy middle-aged socialite, or toned-down version of VB....either way, she's VERY couture instead of natural, casual, prepster as she had been her whole life before Tom.
> 
> ETA: some people can mature and start "carrying" a more sophisticated look, but in the pics I've seen, that is not Katie. She still seems like the girl-next-door in spirit and personality, and *suddenly* putting her in these haute couture get-ups makes it almost seem like she's in costume.
> 
> Well, whatever floats her boat. I'd still like to see her looking more carefree and breezy, like how she was just a couple years ago pre-Tom.


 
ITA.  She looks like a little girl playing dress-up and not herself at all.  I've never really seen her in much of anything but I thought she looked more wholesome prior to marrying Tom.  I just don't care for her look at all.....the transformation was a complete turn-around and there was nothing gradual about it.  I have to wonder whether she's doing it for herself or Tom.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Maybe Katie always wanted to dress like that, but could not really afford it (on  the long run-for years to come) with her DC residuals.


----------



## purseinsanity

She always looks elegant, but dresses way too old for her age.  And she's morphing into a VB clone.  Between her, Jada and VB, they've got their own club of Stepford Wives going.


----------



## luv my bags

That bag looks RIDICULOUS!! Way to big for her.  I'm all into "big" bags, but not one that looks like I'm going on vacation!! She needs to find her OWN style....


----------



## Archipelago

I have a feeling Tom dresses her. Someone should help her and Suri escape his evil clutches.


----------



## PrincessMe

imo she looks like a fashion victim.. the bag is too big for her look here


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ i basically have to agree with you bern...her hair actually looks exactly like VB's only with bangs..


----------



## karo

She looks good. Very stylish girl.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* heads back to her car on Friday after shopping at Maxfields in West Hollywood.


----------



## lvstratus

gillianna said:


> She is looking more each day like the typical high $$ lala trophy wife. She is kind of like a stepford wife..... Sad that she has lost her own identity and seems to be the photo op wife with that strange smile when she is posing for the cameras with her husband. I am sure Tom has a lot to do with this drastic change. She is young enough and in love with having him that she must have been easy for Tom to make into what ever wife he needs in his life at this time.


 
totally agree!i'm very disappointed with her, i never liked Tom but i used to like Katie in the days of Dawson's Creek.She changed a lot, she seems now very futille and material!i'm tired of this couple!


----------



## keodi

envyme said:


> Did VB style her? She's looking really posh LOL.


 
I was thinking the same thing envyme...nice birkin though


----------



## addisonshopper

um I dont think she looks so great.. she looks old and drawn..shes to skinny and she looks as if the HUGE bag is weighing her down..
I mean come on does the bag NEED to be that big...
The look is SO over the top and overwhelming...
what does she carry in that big bag.....


----------



## BTBF

What's the point of going shopping with that big Birkin...to show off? I guess she is new plus all the money she has...so she is taking advantage of the situation...wear and carry things whenever she can.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I love her look but while that huge hunk o' H is TDF it's waaayyyy too out of proportion on her.


----------



## RoseMary

envyme said:


> Did VB style her? She's looking really posh LOL.


 
haha, seems so, doesn't it?


----------



## bobobags

Nice!.She looks great....kind of Posh--ish in these pics


----------



## FashionMIKE

can't stand her =(


----------



## PrincessMe

BTBF said:


> What's the point of going shopping with that big Birkin...to show off? I guess she is new plus all the money she has...so she is taking advantage of the situation...wear and carry things whenever she can.


ITA


----------



## karo

Actress *Katie Holmes*, who celebrated her 29th birthday last Wednesday, hit Beverly Hills department store Fred Segal's with daughter *Suri Cruise*, 20 months, in Beverly Hills, CA. Suri did a little shopping of her own!  Dad is* Tom Cruise*, 45.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## FijiBuni

Is there a reason why she is making herself look older than she is?!?!?!


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks sensational as always, but she just doesn't seem to dress her "age."  Maybe it's so she looks better matched with someone older than her.


----------



## jenniletv

She looks sophisticated but that bag is waaayyyy to big for her.


----------



## Dazzle

suri looks like tom!!woww!!


----------



## bisbee

FijiBuni said:


> Is there a reason why she is making herself look older than she is?!?!?!


 
She looks like a 29 year-old mother to me!  Why do you think she looks old?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I totally think she looks much older for her age.
Its how she dresses and carries herself.


----------



## wordpast

Suri is such a doll.


----------



## winterpearls3

Suri looks just like her mommy, esp. the nose.  So cute!


----------



## shoegal27

Help, anyone out there,(bangs on door) please come and save me from my crazy parents..


----------



## shoegal27

helpl!!! slush said:


> i dont like her new haircut, i think that one picture of her at some awards show with it recently cut with the gold shoulder jacket, she looks like cleopatra,,,
> 
> i dont like the way she looks anymore i think she looks like she 40 years old too thin and SO boring
> im sorry i just have to be honest  im let down, shes young fun and should look it


 
Youre right she is young and should look like shes having a blast, but when your with an old man...


----------



## FijiBuni

bisbee said:


> She looks like a 29 year-old mother to me!  Why do you think she looks old?



Shes only 29 looking like shes 39. Just a few years ago when she first met tom she looked young and fresh now she looks stuffy and dressing older for her age. I showed some people the pictures of her lately and they all agreed she looks late 30's.

I mean even the older moms in hollwood don't look as dated as she does.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suri is so darn cute!


----------



## Archipelago

I agree with everyone above. If I didn't know anything about Katie, I wouldn't guess that she was 29 based on her photos. She has a a beautiful face but she's dressing like a much older woman. It always looks like someone else is dressing her. 

With that said, Suri is such a doll! I'd much rather see photos of her than more Tom Cruise.


----------



## ellacoach

chloe-babe said:


> Hope its not Suri lol


 
 i was going to say It's probably Tom! He'd fit in that bag no problem!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i just feel like the clothes are wearing her and not the other way around -- she doesn't look natural or comfortable which to me, is key to looking great.  she looks like a doll that has been dressed up (unlike VB who definitely dresses to please herself).  and while the bag is lovely it looks silly on her and not just because it's so big (look at ashley olsen -- giant birkin but somehow she made it her own).  it doesn't seem like she picked it out herself -- it's like someone handed it to her and said, here, carry this.


----------



## slowlyfading

i think she looks great!


----------



## nicky_27

Can someone please please ID Katie's bag below?
http://img124.imagevenue.com/img.ph...goes_shopping_for_Christmas_19_122_1036lo.jpg






 credit: katieholmes.com

she carries this bag everywhere and I love it, I really want one. not sure if it's Vivier or Givenchy?

TIA

Loving this forum


----------



## rollinsband2002

I dunno...I think she's beautiful but looks kind of Stepford-ish.


----------



## karo

Her bag is Roger Vivier.


----------



## brimack

I'm not for or against her either way....my question though is what exactly is a 29ish supposed to look like.  I'm 32 and just barley 5 feet with three kids.  I don't know if it's a height thing, but I get the opposite reaction all the time....such as"your 32 you look like 12" or "you have three kids, how old are you?"  I dress like I would think a normal 32 mother of three would dress and I still get that reaction.....don't know just my two cents.


----------



## Jahpson

brimack said:


> I'm not for or against her either way....my question though is what exactly is a 29ish supposed to look like. I'm 32 and just barley 5 feet with three kids. I don't know if it's a height thing, but I get the opposite reaction all the time....such as"your 32 you look like 12" or "you have three kids, how old are you?" I dress like I would think a normal 32 mother of three would dress and I still get that reaction.....don't know just my two cents.


 

I think, that ever since she became a mother, she has been wearing cardigans, flats, shapeless dresses!!

before she had a child, she was dressing youthful. showing skin (shoulders, little leg etc.)

I must admit, that although she only has one child, she dresses like she has 5. Im sure her body after having baby went back to normal


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie and Suri shopping before Christmas


----------



## AnimalCrackers

I think maybe she has lost weight or something.  She just looks so tired.


----------



## i_wona

I just love that, no matter how famous/rich kids are, they're still kids. The third photo in Karo's post, above, looks just like any other mother and daughter - i love the way Suri is absentmindedly playing with her mum's necklace: i see kids doing this all the time.

Granted, that necklace is probably worth the same as my house, and her little red dress as much as my car, but it's still cute to see that kids all seem to start out the same.


----------



## BTBF

She looks like a brunette Diana.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Her hair and makeup are STUNNING in these photos. She looks radiant.

Wish I could say the same about her dress. It's shapeless and soooo not flattering. I know it's haute couture and all, but it seriously just looks like a beige bedsheet toga. Too bad.


----------



## chessmont

Adorable pics of Suri.  I don't see one little bit of T.C in her looks....


----------



## karo

^^^ She looks stunning. Love her hair, her make-up and her dress too. She turned into a stylish and a beautiful woman.


----------



## karo

Super gorgeous *Katie Holmes* presents the award for Best Comedy Movie Award to _Juno_ costars *Ellen Page* and *Allison Janney* during the 2008 Critics Choice Awards held at the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium on Monday in Santa Monica, Calif.


----------



## RoseMary

aww, suri is the cutest celeb baby, IMO.


----------



## wordpast

WOW she really does look stunning in those lasts pics!


----------



## Kimm992

She looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jenniletv

What makeup does she wear?  Anyone know?


----------



## uberdumb

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* heads back to her car on Friday after shopping at Maxfields in West Hollywood.



Holy Birkin, Batman. You can fit Kate into that bag easily.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

BTBF said:


> She looks like a brunette Diana.



No sorry - don't agree!  Her hair and makeup are good but then she's a pretty girl anyway.  The dress is awful!!!!!  Who put her in that?!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I think Tom picks out all of her clothes. It seems like Nicole K. dresses differently now that she isn't with Tom, too.


----------



## CCfor C

Beautiful, but not feeling the dress. It looks like an altered curtain!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Finally I see that I wasn't the only one not diggin' her toga!


----------



## wordpast

I like the toga!! lol


----------



## NoSnowHere

I don't care for the toga, but I do like her side swept bangs better than the rigid, Anna Wintour look.


----------



## lilatheflirt

uberdumb said:


> Holy Birkin, Batman. You can fit Kate into that bag easily.



LOL


----------



## karo

Katie and Tom attended "Mad Money" L.A. premiere last night.


----------



## karo

Once again she looks great.


----------



## karo

A few more


----------



## karo

A few more pics of Katie and Tom


----------



## karo

Some more


----------



## cph706

Don't want to, but I love her!


----------



## MYPL

She is looking really thin! Love her hair and makeup though...


----------



## Florencee

she looks classy


----------



## pisdapisda79

She looks great in the silver dress, love her makeup


----------



## BTBF

She looks great. I better get my fat a$$ to the gym.


----------



## PrincessMe

After Katie's big red-carpet premiere of *Mad Money*, she and Tom headed off to celebrate with dinner at one of their favorite LA joints, Cut. Katie covered up her fabulous dress in a warm, winter-white coat, letting her perfectly coiffed hair look a little more relaxed. While that bob caused quite the stir when she first chopped it off, she finds ways to keep us guessing with all her styling choices. It was no surprise that everything Katie said at her premiere last night was unbelievably glowing about her life and family. Here are some highlights:



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 550x393 and weights 46KB.
	
 

*On marriage to Tom:* "It gets better and better every day."
*On Suri:* "She's talking so much &#8212; more and more every day. It's beautiful to watch. And she's running around. We're painting. We're coloring. It's incredible."
*On Suri being a mini-me:* "I see it and then see a lot of Tom, and then I think she's her own person."
*On having Tom/Suri on set:* "Having [20-month-old daughter] Suri and Tom [on set] was wonderful," she added. "You think you love to do something and then you have the people you love there. It makes it a billion times better and you didn't realize you were missing that before. It's like 'Oh my God, life can be this good.'"
*On Nicole Kidman's pregnancy:* "I'm so happy for her. It's wonderful."


----------



## Dazzle

*she looks stunnig!i love her dress.*


----------



## i_wona

MYPL said:


> She is looking really thin! Love her hair and makeup though...


 
ITA - you can really see it in her face - those cheekbones!


----------



## gillianna

She turned out in to the perfect Hollywood trophy wife.  I wonder if she will last as long as Nicole?????


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the V-Day and Glamour Kick Off for V-Day's 10th Anniversary at Craft in Los Angeles yesterday night.

They sure do grow up fast in Hollywood! Little Suri Cruise is not even 2 yet, but already mom Katie Holmes says, "She's a very strong woman." 

"I'm very proud of her," the 29-year-old actress added to PEOPLE at Thursday's Glamour magazine kickoff event for V-Day's 10th Anniversary. "She's actually teaching me a lot &#8211; probably more than I'm teaching her. 

The Mad Money star said she attended the event to support friends Eve Ensler (the author of The Vagina Monologues) and Paula Wagner (husband Tom Cruise's production partner) &#8211; but she couldn't help singing the praises of her talented toddler. 

"She's very smart and strong," Holmes concluded. "And really magical."


----------



## Jahpson

must be nice


----------



## BTBF

"She is a very strong woman?

I think that's TC's LINE to describe KH.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

she has a great stylist team - they've really made her look good!


----------



## Kellybag

Katie looks beautiful, stylish, classy...just the way any mother would want to look!  Suri is fortunate to have a mother that represents her so well in life.  I can only hope my children feel that way about me.


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^ ITA, shes beautiful... although.. she needs to stand up straight more often... she hunches a LOT.


----------



## uberdumb

She looks amazing in the silver dress!


----------



## PrincessMe

it seems like if she didnt marry TC,  i dont think she'd be in the luncheon picture


----------



## purseinsanity

She does look pretty, but too thin.  She'd look even better with some meat on her bones.


----------



## purseinsanity

BTBF said:


> "She is a very strong woman?
> 
> I think that's TC's LINE to describe KH.


Yep.  I can't say I think of my 2 year old daughter as a "Woman"...not for quite a while at least!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I think she hunches a lot because Tom is shorter than her so she doesn't want to tower next to him so she has taken to hunching, that's my guess 



oogiewoogie said:


> ^^ ITA, shes beautiful... although.. she needs to stand up straight more often... she hunches a LOT.


----------



## BTBF

purseinsanity said:


> Yep. I can't say I think of my 2 year old daughter as a "Woman"...not for quite a while at least!


 
I guess...it's true. Suri was really born by sperm donation from Scientology's dead founder, L. Ron Hubbard. 

And Scientologists think of her as a super woman.


----------



## harleyNemma

Katie looks great, though she does seem to hunch a bit too much.....


----------



## MYPL

purseinsanity said:


> She does look pretty, but too thin.  She'd look even better with some meat on her bones.


ITA!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

BTBF said:


> I guess...it's true. *Suri was really born by sperm donation from Scientology's dead founder, L. Ron Hubbard.*
> 
> And Scientologists think of her as a super woman.


----------



## PrincessMe

katie had victoria's smile almost down pat


----------



## karo

A solo *Katie Holmes* is all smiles as she leaves the luxurious Hotel Casa Del Mar in Santa Monica, Calif. on Saturday.
On Monday, dont miss the 29-year-old actress on _Good Morning America_, _Live with Regis & Kelly_ and _The Late Show with David Letterman_. Of course shell be promoting her upcoming film, _Mad Money_ (out this Friday, Jan. 18).


----------



## karo

Not a fan of her outfit, but I do love her hair.


----------



## wordpast

^ love that color combo!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I love purple and gray too, and her hair and makeup are still looking absolutely amazing (whoever is doing her makeup/hair these days should win an award).....but it looks like she's still into the 45-year-old socialite look.


----------



## karo

Hollywood super-couple *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes *arrive in New York City Sunday night with their daughter *Suri*, 20 months.


----------



## Joopy

Matching clothes ^^^


----------



## karo

Actors *Tom Cruise*, 45, and *Katie Holmes*, 29, arrived in New York City with daughter *Suri*, 21 months, last night.  Later on, the family was spotted shopping at FAO Schwartz. It appears as if Suri has found a new toy.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* signs autographs outside the ABC studios of *Good Morning America* in the Big Apple early Monday morning.


----------



## karo

Love her hair, it's so shiny. The coat and the shoes are really nice.


----------



## uberdumb

Not digger her in these pics.


----------



## karo

Katie on 'Good Morning America'


----------



## teemmmbee

javascript:void(window.open('http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/ynews;_ylt=AmV28Xg6TxVMBEZUi6.Sh9ZRF78C?ch=4226715&cl=5945153&lang=en','playerWindow','width=793,height=608,scrollbars=no'));

you might need to copy paste this^^ into your browser.

She's very quiet and almost strange in this interview. You can def tell that TC got to her!

I have seen her in interviews before him and she was laughing and totally cheerful, in this she's sorta robot-like, like a Stepford wife.


----------



## cph706

I completely agree, when I saw it, I thought, how zombie-like!


----------



## fluffy614

I just caught a glimpse of that interview and at first I didn't realize it was her!


----------



## Bella

I'm curious, I'll go watch it.........I always found her to be on the quiet and more reserved side in interviews.


----------



## JuiceBox

there's something really weird about this interview to me.. all in all it just seems too quiet and she seems a little slow in her responses? just doesn't sound like there is much enthusiasm.


----------



## kmarie83

She used to laugh, and now all she does is this fake smile.  Her eyes don't twinkle like they did when she was in Dawson's Creek!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

oh no...she's gone "Tom Cruise - drone"


----------



## jillybean307

I think Nicole Kidman was sort of the same way when she was married to Tom. Not as drone-like, but certainly not as personable as she is now.

Remember when right after the separation happened Nicole made the joke about finally being able to wear heels? Letterman's jaw dropped. 

Every time Katie is interviewed, she basically says the same thing. "Tom's amazing. Suri is wonderful. I'm so happy. We're amazing." It's like everything is pre-scripted.


----------



## PrincessMe

it doesnt work for me, do you copy and paste the whole first 2 sentences?
 this seems weird too


> I know it seems that our children grow up way too fast, but Katie Holmes might be getting a little ahead of herself. While attending a Glamour magazine event last week, Holmes was quoted as saying that little Suri Cruise is a "strong woman." Out on the town without Tom, Holmes uttered a few more memorable quotes regarding her daughter. "She's actually teaching me a lot &#8211; probably more than I'm teaching her," she said. She goes on to say that Suri is "very smart and strong" and "really magical."
> 
> Except for the smart and strong part, Holmes cannot have meant any of that literally.


and this recent pic from their FAO shopping spree, she doesnt look healthy to me


----------



## laru

spacytracy said:


> javascript:void(window.open('http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/ynews;_ylt=AmV28Xg6TxVMBEZUi6.Sh9ZRF78C?ch=4226715&cl=5945153&lang=en','playerWindow','width=793,height=608,scrollbars=no'));
> 
> you might need to copy paste this^^ into your browser.
> 
> She's very quiet and almost strange in this interview. You can def tell that TC got to her!
> 
> I have seen her in interviews before him and she was laughing and totally cheerful, in this she's sorta robot-like, like a Stepford wife.


 
I'm glad that I'm not the only one who picked up on that....:weird:


----------



## teemmmbee

yeah, you copy paste the first two sentences of jargon


----------



## teemmmbee

jillybean307 said:


> Every time Katie is interviewed, she basically says the same thing. "Tom's amazing. Suri is wonderful. I'm so happy. We're amazing." It's like everything is pre-scripted.


 
Tom must give her a list of what to say and what not to say...........OR she has an earpiece in her ear in interviews and she takes so long to answer cuz she's waiting for him to tell her what to say!!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks!!


----------



## ladyjane76

Oh my gosh I made my BESTY buddy listen over the phone because I couldn't believe how robotic she sounded. So weired, it was like if she said something off her transmittor chip would give her a little shock or something. She was definately acting as if she was the next jackie O or something.
dunno ms roboto, katie roboto dunno! strange I tell ya. She even looked a little uhmm taken back when diane sawyers showed her footage of her mom, which was cleary a sign so katie or kate should I say would hear her voice and fall out of her lock down trance that she's in. JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Laurie8504

Oh my goodness, I just watched this on tv.  It was so weird, she kept asking David questions, it was like she was interviewing him!  Did anyone notice that her smile seems different?  When you live with someone for awhile you start to pick up their facial motions, and she smiles with all of her teeth showing now, in a very TC manner.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Various entertainment shows have been making robot/hypnotized/spaceship-n-podpeople etc references to her for months.

I don't think it is that unusual for peoples' physical appearance, including their smiles, to change a lot during the transition from adolescence to young adulthood, and young mothers especially, frequently "look different" than they did before they had children even aside from changes (or lack thereof) in their figures, but something about the way she speaks and acts in public reminds me of people who have taken - and taken to heart -  those Stepfordercize courses for pageant contestants and politicians wives.


----------



## karo

Power couple *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* take their 2-year-old daughter *Suri* out for a night on the town on Monday. 
The trio grabbed dinner at Coco Pazzo restaurant in New York City and then headed back to their hotel, The Carlyle.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* is the lady in red as she leaves the Carlyle Hotel and arrives at the Ed Sullivan Theater in NYC on Monday for a taping of the *Late Show with David Letterman*.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* entered the Carlyle Hotel in New York City on Monday morning carrying a supersized Hermes Birkin bag in red. The 29-year-old actress had just returned from taping her segment on _Live with Regis and Kelly!_.


----------



## karo

I don't see anything strange about this interview. I don't know her, so I really can't say if she was different before. But I definitely think people should let them live and stop the stupid rumors about her being so unhappy with Tom. They are married, have a great child and seem to be very happy and it's the highest time for everyone to accept this.


----------



## Coldplaylover

She looked like a man on Regis today.


----------



## Coldplaylover

I still say she looked like a man on Regis!!  She was dressed like a man.


----------



## slsk

She was acting like I do when I'm drunk at the office party and don't want the boss to realize - all slow talking and deliberate and spacey.


----------



## karo

^^^^ Maybe this is the way she talks? Not everybody talks fast. We don't this and I think all this judging should finish.


----------



## karo

http://popsugar.com/956657
Here's a video from the Late Show with David Letterman


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I don't think she sounded weird or anything - I think she was just trying to be too ladylike and grown up.  She needs to relax a bit.


----------



## cammy1

double post, sorry


----------



## cammy1

she's fine, just the Tome Cruise effect taking place....


----------



## RoseMary

she was always boring and slow in interviews. and seemed like a 10 year old child.


----------



## RoseMary

oh, and here are some pics:


----------



## gloss_gal

She has a very mature, sexy look and married to a mega-star.  I think she is just trying to fill the part.  She has changed but I think it has to do with her and her pre-conceived notions vs. what Tom is telling her to do.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Old friends who knew Katie before Tom were apparently heartbroken when they saw her on Regis.....they said that was not their friend Katie but someone else completely!


----------



## BTBF

Coldplaylover said:


> Old friends who knew Katie before Tom were apparently heartbroken when they saw her on Regis.....they said that was not their friend Katie but someone else completely!


 

She is a mother now. A scientologist, wife of a multi-million dollars mega star.


----------



## claudette2

It seems like she put on a deeper voice, and was trying to seem older and sophitocated rather than silly, fun, and girlish.  It also seemed she was on a bit of auto-pilote.  When she spoke about her sister's prom dress though, she seemed to snap out of it for a second and really laughed.  Its strange to think that she isn't even 30 yet, or am I wrong?  Does anyone know how old she is?


----------



## LemonDrop

Here is a video of her entering the letterman studio.  She is so removed from the paps (no biggie) and her fans.  She enters and it is almost as if someone inside tells her to go back out and sign autographs ... she comes out and it is very robotic.  Like, "Here is my name ... here is my name ... I will write Katie for you."  Just odd.  No personality at all.

www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1378319528


----------



## gillianna

Tom molded her into his idea of the perfect wife.  She was starstruck enough to buy into anything he said.   He trained her while she was young and I think he can keep her in line.......he has all those Scientologists to make sure of that.


----------



## aaallabama

gillianna said:


> Tom molded her into his idea of the perfect wife.  She was starstruck enough to buy into anything he said.   He trained her while she was young and I think he can keep her in line.......he has all those Scientologists to make sure of that.



_*^^ ITA 100%*_


----------



## cocogirl07

karo said:


> I don't see anything strange about this interview. I don't know her, so I really can't say if she was different before. But I definitely think people should let them live and stop the stupid rumors about her being so unhappy with Tom. They are married, have a great child and seem to be very happy and it's the highest time for everyone to accept this.


ITA!!


----------



## lucywife

I think she's very nice, quiet, and soft-spoken person. I like the way she is, don't see anything weird.


----------



## moniqueevertse

what a boring awkward interview!! i felt uncomfortable just watching it!! LOL


----------



## bern

She has totally adopted Tom's mannerisms and way of talking... of course it's not unusual for someone to pick up mannerisms of a spouse or friend, but she just seems a bit robotic and bland to me


----------



## itsnicole

lucywife said:


> I think she's very nice, quiet, and soft-spoken person. I like the way she is, don't see anything weird.



Same here.


----------



## Cheryl24

claudette2 said:


> It seems like she put on a deeper voice, and was trying to seem older and sophitocated rather than silly, fun, and girlish. It also seemed she was on a bit of auto-pilote. When she spoke about her sister's prom dress though, she seemed to snap out of it for a second and really laughed. *Its strange to think that she isn't even 30 yet, or am I wrong? Does anyone know how old she is?*


 
According to imdb.com, she was born in 1978.  She will turn 30 on Dec. 18th.


----------



## cristalena56

i always liked her, but i like her with her fun loving personality more... when it first started i thought oo katie is gonna come out and then it didnt at least what i have seen so far of this interview...

watched more i think what i like about her comes out more when she talks about suri... shes so pretty! i think i like her haircut..


----------



## twiggers

Hmmm...maybe she just grew up????? 

The Spice Girls used to be wacky and crazy too....now look at how mature they look and act!

What about Angelina Jolie? No more blood, and crazy leather outfits on the red carpet.

What about Jennifer Lopez?

Gwen Stefani?

Christina Aguilera?

People mature and grow up! 

I think people pick on Katie just because of Tom!


----------



## ellacoach

Honestly, the only thing I found strange was when she said that Suri doesn't go to bed until 11:00!!!!! Geez, my 3 year old is in bed by 8:15 every night!!


----------



## daffyduck

She's acting graceful, mature, and classy for her age, which I respect and prefer to see more than crazy, slutty, immature, dumb wit, rehab girls like Paris, Lohan, Tara, Britney just to name a few.


----------



## cocogirl07

ellacoach said:


> Honestly, the only thing I found strange was when she said that Suri doesn't go to bed until 11:00!!!!! Geez, my 3 year old is in bed by 8:15 every night!!


 

Suri has a busy schedule...


----------



## tachikomatic

jillybean307 said:


> I think Nicole Kidman was sort of the same way when she was married to Tom. Not as drone-like, but certainly not as personable as she is now.


^^So true.


----------



## JAN!

She's is so whipped by Tom Cruise.


----------



## miss_ritz

What is weird about this video? I think she seems perfectly fine. Of course, I haven't seen her previous interviews before she was married to Tom, but people change and they can mature. They're not going to be "fun" or "normal" forever?


----------



## karo

LemonDrop said:


> Here is a video of her entering the letterman studio. She is so removed from the paps (no biggie) and her fans. She enters and it is almost as if someone inside tells her to go back out and sign autographs ... she comes out and it is very robotic. Like, "Here is my name ... here is my name ... I will write Katie for you." Just odd. No personality at all.
> 
> www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1378319528


I think she might have entered to grab a pen to sign the autographs.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I'm curious what they say about her in that new Tom Cruise book.
Alot of rumor that she married Tom as a decoy from his "questionable sex life".


----------



## Velouria

It is common knowledge that shortly after she started dating Tom Cruise, she started having a woman from "Scientology royalty" as her PR/publicist, a fact that I find quite scary on its own, without having to dig any deeper.

When she has a moment of silence remembering the third word Suri said, I was about to suggest "Xenu?" at the monitor


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* leave the Carlyle hotel Tuesday night for dinner at upscale Italian restaurant Sfoglia on the Upper East Side of New York City.


----------



## karo

Say what you want, but I think she looks great.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* is in a celebratory mood, ringing the NASDAQ stock market opening bell with _Mad Money_ costars *Queen Latifah* and *Diane Keaton* on Wednesday morning in New York City.


----------



## karo

She looks good. I love her make-up.


----------



## Dazzle

she is so beautiful.


----------



## Jahpson

Katie is 100% high fashion. good work posh


----------



## jenniletv

Does anyone know what makeup she wears?  It always looks so good.


----------



## BTBF

karo said:


> *Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* leave the Carlyle hotel Tuesday night for dinner at upscale Italian restaurant Sfoglia on the Upper East Side of New York City.


 
They had dinner with another scientologist couples, Jerry Sienfields and his wife. What's up with wearing dark sunglasses in the evening hours?


----------



## cph706

Jerry Seinfeld is a Scientologist????????????????????


----------



## PrincessMe

someone on another forum described katie's style
 "She is totally looking the part of The Cult Leader's Wife"


----------



## BTBF

cph706 said:


> Jerry Seinfeld is a Scientologist????????????????????



Jerry Sienfield:

*On Studying Scientology

*&#8220;I last really studied, oh, it&#8217;s almost 30 years ago. But what I did do, I really liked, in terms of it&#8217;s very...it was interesting. Believe it or not...it&#8217;s extremely intellectual and clinical in its approach to problem-solving, which really appealed to me. I actually got to it from my auto mechanics teacher in high school, who was into it, and he was telling me about it. In my early years of stand-up, it was very helpful. I took a couple of courses. One of them was in communication, and I learned some things about communication that really got my act going.&#8221;

&#8220;It was just things about understanding the communications cycle... Even the volume at which I&#8217;m speaking now is the right volume for where you&#8217;re sitting. I&#8217;m almost performing, in a way.&#8221;

&#8220;You would just understand that there&#8217;s this kind of voice, and then there&#8217;s this kind of voice, and then there&#8217;s this kind of voice. I wasn&#8217;t a natural performer at all, so I learned. I was always a pretty good writer in the beginning, but I really had to learn how to perform. Just a little thing like that, understanding that really helped me on stage to understand how you have to invade the space of the audience a little bit. I learned that early on. It was a very helpful thing to learn. You have to invade them just a little bit. Not too much, because then it&#8217;s obnoxious. But you can&#8217;t be short of them either, or you won&#8217;t control them."

"They have a lot of very good technology. That&#8217;s what really appealed to me about it. It&#8217;s not faith-based. It&#8217;s all technology. And I&#8217;m obsessed with technology."

http://www.parade.com/celebrity/articles/071017-jerry-seinfeld-2.html


----------



## cristalena56

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* is the lady in red as she leaves the Carlyle Hotel and arrives at the Ed Sullivan Theater in NYC on Monday for a taping of the *Late Show with David Letterman*.


she looks good in red. I want that coat! grrrrrrr peacoats, i freakin love them and have been wanting a bright red one...


----------



## cristalena56

jenniletv said:


> Does anyone know what makeup she wears? It always looks so good.


 
i believe its armani?


----------



## Archipelago

Dazzle said:


> she is so beautiful.


 
Wow. She really is! She could be a little model.


----------



## karo

Actress *Katie Holmes*, 29, and daughter *Suri* go shopping in New York City on Tuesday, January 15th.  The pair visited the fashion store Mood.

Love Suri's dress.


----------



## cristalena56

karo said:


> Not a fan of her outfit, but I do love her hair.


i like those pants though! cute! i wantees..


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* has quite the laugh during a taping of BETs _106 & Park_ at the BET Studios on Wednesday in New York City.


----------



## karo

Love her hair and make-up once again.


----------



## karo

A casually dressed *Katie Holmes* dons black head-to-toe gear as she leaves the Carlyle hotel in New York City on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## karo

While* Katie* was busy promoting 'Mad Money' all over NYC, *Tom* was on daddy duty with baby *Suri,* 21 months,  yesterday. Cruise was lucky enough to get some help from his buddy *Jerry Seinfeld.*


----------



## Nola

I love Katie. The whole Tom, scientology thing is creeping me out,


----------



## Joopy

Wow it seems like Suri has a really late curfew. She's out and about quite late at night all the time, my 2 years old were always fast asleep straight after dinner  and a bath at  around 5pm! She must be a good kid!


----------



## karo

^^^^ In the interview with David Letterman on Monday Katie said that Suri goes to sleep at around 11 p.m. which is quite late, but she said it's probably because they go to sleep late. She wakes up around 9 a.m.


----------



## Joopy

Gosh I wish my kids slept continuously like that!


----------



## karo

Actors *Katie Holmes*, 28, and *Tom Cruise*, 45, take their daughter, *Suri*, 21 months tomorrow, to Orsay restaurant in New York for dinner on Wednesday. 

Why is this baby always with a bottle? Is this the only thing they feed her with?
I have a baby one month younger and she's taking her bottle only just before going to bed. 
I'm sorry to bring it back, but isn't Suri a little big for her age? I know that kids grow differently, but she just looks so big to me.


----------



## babyhart

do you ever see suri in a stroller?  i just noticed in thread pics that she seems to be mostly carried.  just a thought.


----------



## karo

A happy looking *Suri Cruise*, 21 months tomorrow, leaves a New York hotel with parents *Tom Cruise*, 45, and *Katie Holmes*, 29, on two different occasions on Wednesday, January 16th.

Also one more pic of Katie from yesterday.


----------



## ladyjane76

nice to see her smiling in this pic, She does look an awful lot like her second cousin actor William Mapother.


----------



## Kimm992

She's adorable!!


----------



## kirsten




----------



## kirsten




----------



## Dazzle

she is amazing


----------



## karo

Suri's such a cutie! Her parents look really happy.


----------



## Joopy

Suri looks a lot older than 21 months but it could be the clothes and the fact that she is alway being carried (can't see her real size) very well!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

babyhart said:


> do you ever see suri in a stroller? i just noticed in thread pics that she seems to be mostly carried. just a thought.


 
if i were constantly surrounded by paps and flashing light bulbs, i would carry my kids too so they wouldn't get freaked out and so i could make sure they wouldn't be trampled.


----------



## guccimamma

i think she seems like a normal 2 year old, katie is tall...figures she would have a tall daughter


----------



## cristalena56

suri is gorgeous! i agree with a post above somewhere that they do look happy!


----------



## dorafigadora

i dunno, suri's a cute kid but i think she should be in bed... i watched katie's recent appearance on letterman and then compared it with past appearances (they are all on youtube) and boy has she changed!  she used to be so funny, sweet and spontaneous and now she is so rigid, studied and weird.  it is bizarre.


----------



## MYPL

Joopy said:


> Wow it seems like Suri has a really late curfew. She's out and about quite late at night all the time, my 2 years old were always fast asleep straight after dinner  and a bath at  around 5pm! She must be a good kid!


wow! your kid went to bed at 5pm every night? What time does she/he wake up every morning?


----------



## Kimm992

They look like such a happy little family!!


----------



## Jahpson

babyhart said:


> do you ever see suri in a stroller? i just noticed in thread pics that she seems to be mostly carried. just a thought.


 

and she is never in a baby seat either, but then again, her parents rarely drive.

spoiled already I see!! must be nice


----------



## mychillywilly

I was dining at CUT in Beverly Hills last night and guess who was sitting in front of me? Tom Cruise. His table was about 10 to 12 feet away from mine. I could see him face to face whenever I raised my head. I told hubby I was actually dining with Tom instead of him.. 
Well it maybe a common scene to see Tom at CUT but it was my first time seeing a mega star this close so I was still quite shocked

His son is well mannered for his age.. that should be his son if I was not mistaken...


----------



## gillianna

She can't be in a stroller because Scientology might not permit it....LOL...the metal interfers with the mother ship flying in the sky......you know the one with the "LEADER" on board.


----------



## potusss

Wow. Katie is really gorgeous these days..

She barely resembles her former self.

But i do agree that she should stop wearing depressing colours. Black, dark-blue look elegant.. but doesnt she wanna look sunny, bright and happy every now and then?? Even Victoria Beckham wears bright colors despite the fact that sometimes the colors totally clash with her fake tan hahaha

Anyway, i seriously wonder how stars can slim down so quicky and manage to keep it off? Does she starve herself or something??


----------



## Joopy

MYPL said:


> wow! your kid went to bed at 5pm every night? What time does she/he wake up every morning?


 

Early, about 6am everyday. A routine was good for her, when she did sleep later than 5pm we found that she was too excitable and it was very hard to get her to sleep!!!!


----------



## lvstratus

i'm sorry for Katie...really she is so beautiful but she looks tired, sad and depressed.
 Her interview in Letterman was so boring! why she tries to look the "perfect" lady, why she tries to look different from what she is, aat least what she was. i remember her before this time with Tom, she was so kind and sweet and funny...what happened to her?


----------



## Molls

I love her in these pics - hair, makeup, etc.


----------



## fiatflux

mychillywilly said:


> I was dining at CUT in Beverly Hills last night and guess who was sitting in front of me? Tom Cruise. His table was about 10 to 12 feet away from mine. I could see him face to face whenever I raised my head. I told hubby I was actually dining with Tom instead of him..
> Well it maybe a common scene to see Tom at CUT but it was my first time seeing a mega star this close so I was still quite shocked
> 
> His son is well mannered for his age.. that should be his son if I was not mistaken...



Wow...mychillywilly...this deserves its own thread!!!!  whoah!!!  So Katie wasn't with them?  It was just a father & son outing?


----------



## Bubble Girl

> _originally posted by lvstratus_
> i'm sorry for Katie...really she is so beautiful but she looks tired, sad and depressed.
> Her interview in Letterman was so boring! why she tries to look the "perfect" lady, why she tries to look different from what she is, aat least what she was. i remember her before this time with Tom, she was so kind and sweet and funny...what happened to her?


 
ITA.  I used to love her on Dawson's Creek when she always smiled showing her teeth.  Now she is always trying to look demure and you never see her teeth when she smiles.  She's certainly had a total style makeover.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

fiatflux said:


> Wow...mychillywilly...this deserves its own thread!!!!  whoah!!!  So Katie wasn't with them?  It was just a father & son outing?



I read on TMZ that Tom took his son, Connor out for his birthday.  They only showed the 2 of them in the pictures, no Katie or Suri.


----------



## beastofthefields

wow.  I never thought Suri was that cute when she was a baby - please dont hate me.....but now.....she is absolutely gorgoues.  She is always smiling,  she looks so happy.  I think she is beautiful.  Looks just like Katie - and a little like Tom!


----------



## dk2504

What a beautiful family! I wish them all the best!


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

Velouria said:


> It is common knowledge that shortly after she started dating Tom Cruise, she started having a woman from "Scientology royalty" as her PR/publicist, a fact that I find quite scary on its own, without having to dig any deeper.
> 
> *^^^ITA*
> 
> When she has a moment of silence remembering the third word Suri said, I was about to suggest "Xenu?" at the monitor


 



I couldn't get the interview clip to come up on mine, but I don't think that "thoughtful and insightful" should be confused with self-censuring, especially when "THE CLAN" does her PR. 

No kidding people, wake up, this is not a normal "church". I'm marginally okay if you keep it to yourself (but they need recruits so they don't), but trying to make believe it's not a cult is just being naive. I realize that some of you will disgree but look up cult in whatever country you live in: it doesn't change.


----------



## lvstratus

she is so different from the times of Dawson's Creeck. she was funny, tender very luminous, she had personality!
 now she is so boring and so "unnatural"! it's look like she is always performing that mature, intelegent and mother of a family role.why she isn't her anymore?
i don't know if it's Tom fault, but the truth is that after she met him she became that stepford wife, who only do shopping and says the same things: "Suri is beautiful, we have a very happy familiy, Tom is the man of my life..."


----------



## tomato4

that couple scares the life out of me.


----------



## jenzee_h

She was definately robotic. I think she is trying to act older and more mature... more like a 40 year old woman instead of a 30 year old woman!

I went on to youtube and watched her interview on David Letterman, and then I watched her previous interview on Letterman which was done in early 2005. I suggest that you all do this as you can see a huge difference in her personality. At this point she was like a giddy lovestruck teenager (as she had just met Tom), and this recent interview a few weeks ago she is like a Stepford Wife. So different!

If anyone watches them, I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## dorafigadora

i dunno, suri's a cute kid but i think she should be in bed a wee bit earlier... 

i too watched katie's recent appearance on letterman and then compared it with past appearances (they are all on youtube) and boy has she changed! she used to be so funny, sweet and spontaneous and now she is so rigid, studied and weird. it is bizarre.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm watching the Letterman interview now . . . 


It doesn't seem strange to me. She sounds mature. She sounds like a proud mother. 



She may have worded some quotes strangely:


"Suri's a strong woman." It might have made more sense if she said, "It's clear Suri is going to grow up to be a strong woman."

"She's taught me so much." It might have made more sense if she said, "I've learned so much being her mother."


----------



## Velouria

caitlin1214 said:


> It doesn't seem strange to me. She sounds mature. She sounds like a proud mother.



I see your point, but my mother, a mature 50 years old woman and a proud mother, doesn't sound robotic at all.


----------



## tofuchan

what deal do you think she signed when she married him? my goodness..she is totally not the same person as she was before huh


----------



## tarabag

That was probably the most awkward interview EVER


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I was watching her an interview of her recently and I agree she does seem very different now that she's with Tom


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

spacytracy said:


> Tom must give her a list of what to say and what not to say...........OR she has an earpiece in her ear in interviews and she takes so long to answer cuz she's waiting for him to tell her what to say!!


 

you're probably right


----------



## karo

A solo *Katie Hol*mes walks back to her SUV after lunching with a female friend at celeb hotspot Joans on Third in West Hollywood on Wednesday, January 30th.
*Mrs. Tom Cruise* had a 90-minute lunch and was seen enjoying a chicken Caesars salad and an iced tea.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Katie has really grown up!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes *takes husband *Tom Cruise *to lunch at celeb fave Joans On Third restaurant in West Hollywood on Friday afternoon.
Yesterday, *Tom* and *Katie*, joined other friends and celebrity colleagues  including *Sienna Miller*, *Lindsay Lohan*, *Josh Hartnett*, *Ellen DeGeneres* - on the Sony lot in Los Angeles to remember *Heath Ledger*. British supermodel *Lily Cole* was also presentshe was in the middle of filming The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassuswith *Heath* in London.


----------



## PrincessMe

love her last two looks..but esp  the lunch with gf look..finally looking  young again!!


----------



## gillianna

Sometimes she looks so old and I think Tom has remade her in to his idea of a "trophy wife" but Nicole was the one that could carry off the high fashion look.  Katie just looks like she is playing grown up.  She looked so much better in a innocent and free flowing style.  Wonder what she will look like in 5 years- like his mother??????


----------



## PrincessMe

gillianna said:


> Nicole was the one that could carry off the high fashion look.


ITA sometimes i wonder katie is trying to compete with her


----------



## BTBF

Nicole said she "can wear heels now" after the divorce. Katie wears it all times...somehow, I feel she did that to make a point.

Other than that, I don't think she is trying to compete with Nicole at all. I mean, we all love "high fashion".


----------



## lvstratus

gillianna said:


> Sometimes she looks so old and I think Tom has remade her in to his idea of a "trophy wife" but Nicole was the one that could carry off the high fashion look. Katie just looks like she is playing grown up. She looked so much better in a innocent and free flowing style. Wonder what she will look like in 5 years- like his mother??????


 

ITA!


----------



## laloki

She's gorgeous........he's hmmm lets see, I really can't think of anything nice to say so I won't say anything at all.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

can anyone ID that last outfit?? i'm absolutely IN LOVE with it!


----------



## ladyjane76

awww they are such a cute couple


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OMG LMBO


----------



## *Lo

I think she is really beautiful as is her daughter but she is about as entertaining as a sack of potatoes, goodgod she is dull, and lacks substance.  She talks a whole lotta nothing with no personality at all.


----------



## bellacherie

ladyjane76 said:


> View attachment 349344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww they are such a cute couple


 







Hehehe


----------



## brimack




----------



## Velouria

Sometimes her new do looks like a wig to me.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

karo said:


> A casually dressed *Katie Holmes* dons black head-to-toe gear as she leaves the Carlyle hotel in New York City on Wednesday afternoon.


 
Love the sunnies!


----------



## lilatheflirt

OMG


----------



## wordpast

that pic scares me :s


----------



## lvstratus

ladyjane76 said:


> View attachment 349344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww they are such a cute couple


 

what an horrible pic! God!ush:


----------



## noon

BTBF said:


> Nicole said she "can wear heels now" after the divorce. Katie wears it all times...somehow, I feel she did that to make a point.
> 
> Other than that, I don't think she is trying to compete with Nicole at all. I mean, we all love "high fashion".


 
I love the fact that katie does wear heels around Tom. Interestingly enough Nicole said that and then married another short man and still wears flats. 

That last pic made me jump a little in my seat...creepy.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and *Tom Cruise* attend a reception to benefit Madonnas charity, Raising Malawi, and UNICEF during Fashion Week Fall 2008 at The United Nations on Wednesday in New York City. 
*Madonna* and Gucci hosted the gala benefit.


----------



## lvstratus

Her dress is fine, but the shoes are the most horrible thing i ever seen!


----------



## BTBF

Love the dress on her. Best outfit I've seen her in. Wish TC is not in the picture...he looks too washed out there.


----------



## pisdapisda79

I love her dress... props up to Katie for wearing susch high heels & not caring she is taller than Tom


----------



## karo

Stylish couple *Katie Holmes* and *Tom Cruise* walk the regal red carpet at the Broad Contemporary Art Museum opening at at the Los Angeles County Museum of Art (LACMA) on Saturday in Los Angeles.


----------



## karo

I really like Katie's look. Her outfit looks great and I love the hair and make-up.


----------



## cph706

That dress will start some "baby bump" rumours!


----------



## PrincessMe

i totally cannot picture them as a couple anymore. i dont know why


----------



## pokipoki

she needs to stand up taller, her stomach is jutting out and it looks like she's pregnant.


----------



## bellacherie

I really don't like this outfit - it's not flattering IMO


----------



## lilatheflirt

I like the top half of her dress, the bottom however.. eh. I love the way her make-up is done. And why do I feel Tom holds his wives the way he would his trophies?


----------



## lara0112

wow, that one pic is really creepy. actually, I want to give her some credit because I have changed quite a lot as well since getting married/meeting my husband. my style is more grown up, somewhat expected after getting married, having children, etc. I am just one year older and I don't think it is such a big deal that she isn't the little hippie anymore. 

look at Angelina, she also changed a lot, it is just the way it goes. if tom weren't that much older than her, no one might even wonder or care. I am not keen on him either but hey, she is married to him, so that is her choice at the end of the day.


----------



## Nola

Katie looks gorgeous but her posture is sometimes very poor.


----------



## karo

lara0112 said:


> wow, that one pic is really creepy. actually, I want to give her some credit because I have changed quite a lot as well since getting married/meeting my husband. my style is more grown up, somewhat expected after getting married, having children, etc. I am just one year older and I don't think it is such a big deal that she isn't the little hippie anymore.
> 
> look at Angelina, she also changed a lot, it is just the way it goes. if tom weren't that much older than her, no one might even wonder or care. I am not keen on him either but hey, she is married to him, so that is her choice at the end of the day.


Well said, I totally agree.


----------



## Kellybag

I do really like how they both look, but I can't stand how her feet are hanging out!


----------



## KristyDarling

I agree that Katie is not a little girl anymore and can dress more sophisticated if she wants, but I think what everyone is reacting to is how she went from 1 on the sophistication/maturity curve all the way up to 11...practically overnight! It was the suddenness and intensity of her transformation that took people off guard. 

I'm well into my 30s and a wife and working mother, and I guess I do dress more sophisticated than I did as a 25 year old, but I don't think I dress like a 40 year old yet, whereas in many pictures Katie DOES wear clothes that you'd more likely see on a 40-year-old wealthy socialite.


----------



## lvstratus

God, horrible outfitt! she doesn't look good at all!and Tom is so....i even will not say the word!


----------



## Danica

What a horrible outfit, she looks gangly, and perhaps hunched down because of Tom's height! That dress is just weird and the wrong length.


----------



## PrincessMe

Kellybag said:


> I do really like how they both look, but I can't stand how her feet are hanging out!


ITA i thought i was the only one who noticed that


----------



## gillianna

There were pictures of her feet in one magazine months ago and let's say her and Paris have really ugly feet.  One would think with all that money they could get great pedicures, buy shoes to hide the toes or get something done.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* looks chic in denim and a pretty blouse for a lunch meeting Tuesday in Century City , Calif.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^like this look alot better than some of her others


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie going for a lunch yesterday.

I really love her outfit.


----------



## TFFC

I like her new haircut, but overall she's no comparison to Nicole.


----------



## Velouria

Can she _ever_ look comfortable?


----------



## RoseMary

*Katie Holmes - 10th Annual Costume Designers Guild Awards in Beverly Hills (19/02/08) *


----------



## BTBF




----------



## Alexenjie

I like the way Katie dresses about 25% of the time, the rest of the time I think she dresses too old for her age. I still don't like her short haircut, I think she looked much better without bangs and longer hair.


----------



## KristyDarling

She looks SOOOOO old and drab in that gray gown. She doesn't even look elegant, just frail, sad, and gaunt. Not a good look for a young and pretty girl.


----------



## RoseMary

where are her ... boobs?


----------



## HaydenM

she looks  "Stepford Wife-ish"


----------



## BTBF

That dress would look very nice for someone who has a nice posture. Katie doesn't have a nice posture. 





RoseMary said:


> where are her ... boobs?


 
Too skinny to have them


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

BTBF said:


> That dress would look very nice for someone who has a nice posture. Katie doesn't have a nice posture.
> 
> 
> Too skinny to have them



hahha...MIGHT be very true..


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i think she decide keep wearing heels when w TOM but wont stand straight  and it became a habit


----------



## lvstratus

another bad choice. She looks older for her age! that color doesn't suit on her.


----------



## claudette2

karo said:


> karo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Katie Holmes* stands by her main man *Tom Cruise* at the *2007 Bambi Awards* on Thursday in Duesseldorf, Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know who the designer of this dress is? I love it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cocogirl07

*Tom and Kate treat Suri like a little adult* 





Even though Suri Cruise is barely two years old, her parents, Tom Cruise and [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]Katie [COLOR=blue! important]Holmes[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR], treat her like she is an adult. That&#8217;s because according to Scientology, Suri isn&#8217;t _really_ a baby - she has lived for millions of years. (If you could see me right now, you&#8217;d see that I am making that circular motion with my finger next to my head. You know, the universal signal for &#8220;batshit crazy.&#8221
She&#8217;s not yet 2-years-old, but Suri Cruise&#8217;s face is known the world over. Whether she is out shopping at high end New York stores, sightseeing in Paris or watching the Spice Girls in LA, her parents [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]Tom [COLOR=blue! important]Cruise[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] and Katie Holmes treat her like a little adult.
That is because that is how they see her. As Scientologists, they believe their daughter has lived for billions of years and so she already knows all there is to know. Just like a grown-up she doesn&#8217;t even go to bed until 11 p.m!
For Suri there is hardly any discipline, a fascinating Star probe into her life reveals. But there are rules. Tom forbids television and because of anti-Scientology sites, when she is old enough, her computer use will be very limited. &#8220;The Internet has become a major source of problems for Scientology,&#8221; cult expert Rick Ross tells Star. When it comes to education, Suri will follow Tom&#8217;s other kids, Isabella and Connor and be schooled in the controversial church.
McDonalds is out, her [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]diet[/COLOR][/COLOR] is organic, with boiled barley juice one of its major ingredients. Her health is maintained not with medicine, but by herbs. Her friends are virtually all the children of fellow Scientology believers.​


----------



## cocogirl07

Overheard in the office this afternoon: &#8220;Great hair shame about the slightly psychotic face she is pulling.&#8221;
A shrinking Tom Cruise and wife Katie Holmes attend the First Annual Essence Black Women In Hollywood event held at the Beverly Hills Hotel.


----------



## lvstratus

I hope the article from Star isn't true, altough i don't doubt it at all...sad....


----------



## Emotus

I think SURI IS SO CUTE! but whats a child's life without HAPPY MEALS?! Sad childhood. :/


----------



## Velouria

The "no medicine" part worries me more: I hope they are at least giving her the necessary shots, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Softer: Katie flaunted her new look, left, at a luncheon in LA yesterday. She showed off her previous Posh Spice-inspired look, right, in Germany last December





Towering: Katie Holmes' understated look does nothing to hide the difference in height between her and Tom Cruise as the pair attend a pre-Oscars event in LA yesterday 


 
What a difference: Katie, yesterday in LA, no longer has the same hair style as Posh Spice, pictured earlier this month with her trademark bob


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Hollywood royalty: Tom and Katie's friends Jada Pinkett-Smith, Will Smith, also attended yesterday's event


----------



## iheartvuitton

She is aging herself.


----------



## Kimm992

Cute!!


----------



## chaz

Yikes!! She is LOADS taller than Tom!!! Yay girl!! So not afraid to wear her Laboutins!!!

But hair,mmmm,I think I preferred the sleeker look,but everyone likes a change don't they!? Its pretty,but does'nt make me go wow.


----------



## jenniletv

Eh, it's alright.


----------



## Sunshine

Cute!!! (On a sarcastic note...Im so glad she was able to pull Toms outfit together by wearing matching purple CL's) lol...


----------



## Velouria

Still looks like a wig to me.


----------



## jomatro

but Jada looks fierce, love it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I love it!!!!


----------



## Velouria

jomatro said:


> but Jada looks fierce, love it!



True! I love how Will and Jada look in that picture, so natural compared to the Stepford couple!


----------



## kroquet

Velouria said:


> True! I love how Will and Jada look in that picture, so natural compared to the Stepford couple!


    Tom looks like her son!!!  I'm sorry, but they are just so scary!!


----------



## Elara

Is it really different, or just styled differently? Her bangs look like they are the same choppy, straight bangs, and her hair just looks like it was curled backwards...


----------



## Jahpson

First and foremost, Jada Pinkett-Smith looks absolutely stunning and fabulous.

Katie looks great as well. but, my goodness she is a GIANT next to Tom

by the way in the very first pic when Katie is laughing to hard...umm yea..not cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like her hair straight better.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

I hated her bob. I like this style much better.

Jada looks fab of course !


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I like her hair better straight too.

Jada looks amazing!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

looks good


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i liek the curly look... very girly...


----------



## noon

I actually prefer the waves in her hair, I think its less harsh. I like how Tom is co-ordinating with her shoes.


----------



## bubbleloba

Paired with that dress, Katie looks a little bit country to me for some reason...


----------



## Kellybag

she looks lovely.


----------



## oogiewoogie

She looks cute w/ both styles.. the curliness gives her a fun, younger look.. whereas the straight bob gave her a more serious look.  She looks gorgeous either way.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Prada's Meadow said:


> Softer: Katie flaunted her new look, left, at a luncheon in LA yesterday. She showed off her previous Posh Spice-inspired look, right, in Germany last December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towering: Katie Holmes' understated look does nothing to hide the difference in height between her and Tom Cruise as the pair attend a pre-Oscars event in LA yesterday
> 
> What a difference: Katie, yesterday in LA, no longer has the same hair style as Posh Spice, pictured earlier this month with her trademark bob



she looks GIANT int that pic. dont like her new hair ;-(


----------



## emald37

She looks cute.  It is a softer style and I think makes her look younger than the other one.


----------



## BagAngel

I like the hair. She looks amazing! Love the dress & CLs!
God she really towers over Tom in that pic, it's quite funny looking really, like he was admiring a monument!
Why the heck is he wearing a sweater under his suit to a party????? He just looks gawky!


----------



## lilatheflirt

cocogirl07 said:


> http://www.celebitchy.com/9531/tom_and_kate_treat_suri_like_a_little_adult/
> Thats because according to Scientology, Suri isnt _really_ a baby - she has lived for millions of years.



No wonder she looks so sullen most of the time. Imagine living millions of years with him as the father


----------



## shoegal27

Katie needs to check her birth certificate again!  She forgot her age again.  Tom, go and jump off a cliff, you freak!


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^ I just caught onto that too,missed it when I first posted,but um,yeh?? Why the jumper??? And matching?? No wonder she looks like shes trying to pull away from him!!! Lol!!!!

Oooo,someone got in before me  this was to Emald!!!


----------



## Alexenjie

I like the curls better than straight - it's less severe. 

I never think that Tom and Katie look comfortable or really intimate together, it looks like forced togetherness. I always wonder how long Katie's contract with Tom is for.


----------



## lvstratus

oh her hair is good, but i hate the dress.
and she poses and smiles so artificialy....in any photo a see true hapiness...


----------



## claudette2

I think it gives her a softer look.  Its really nice.  But I also like the straight look, which is more bold and sexy.


----------



## dlovely51

Don't like the look. She looked better in mad money with longer, curly hair. 

As a couple, they always look like they are trying too hard to convince everyone how "normal and in love they are."


----------



## kimalee

iheartvuitton said:


> She is aging herself.



I couldn't agree more!  She looks so much older than she is!


----------



## Cherrasaki

It looks kind of cute but I've seen better on her.  And she looks like a giant compared to Tom Cruise... she's one tall gal.


----------



## RoseMary

damn, is she still growing? i swear she looks way taller than tom every time i see her.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I think her hair looks really pretty, a very soft feminine look.


----------



## purseinsanity

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> in the very first pic when Katie is laughing to hard...umm yea..not cute!


I can't stand the way she sticks her tongue out and manages to bend her nose in half when she laughs.  And how does she manage to look older with every new look??


----------



## tokipoki

I like Katie's hair now. It's okay and yes very Stepford wives-like, but it's nice.

And Jada looks lovely! lol I like how there are more comments on Jada (okay not that much, but still!)


----------



## irishpandabear

Bleh, she looks about 20 years old than she really is.  I am not a fan of this look at all.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I liked it better before.


----------



## wordpast

I like it.

Jada looks GREAT!


----------



## NoSnowHere

It's better but I prefer her with longer hair.


----------



## Leelee

Glamorous.


----------



## gillianna

She just looks like her hair was curled and fluffed up. Not a cut in my mind.  She looks old and like a typical lala trophy wife.  Too bad she changed to be Tom's perfect wife, Nichole pulled off high fashion so much better and made it seem normal.  Katie just looks like a personal shopper buys her outfits.


----------



## bobobags

She looks cute!  Kind of little girl-ish! IDK?   Maybe Tom needs to borrow her heels!ha


----------



## KristyDarling

I like her hair that way! Fun and cute! (for once!)


----------



## gloss_gal

I think she has great publicity people.  She got so much bad press when she went on tour for her last movie (remember she did not smile or laugh).  I think this is an attempt to give her a fun, softer, approachable image.  Looks like it is the same style curled back.


----------



## marietouchet

Well platform Louboutins will make Tom look like a shrimp 




RoseMary said:


> damn, is she still growing? i swear she looks way taller than tom every time i see her.


----------



## ayla

I liked the Suri cut a lot more !


----------



## scarlett_2005

I don't like it. The other cut suited her face better.


----------



## FijiBuni

iheartvuitton said:


> She is aging herself.



ITA!!! 

The hair looks bad... she should grow it out


----------



## lucretias

i think she looks cutes, her bob was so severe, like a posh clone. She needs to find her own style!


----------



## stacmck

I like the new version better...at least she doesn't have the same haircut as her kid now!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

wow Tom looks like a midget standing next to her. I kind of like the hair, it makes her look young and not so old like her last style did.


----------



## cocogirl07

jomatro said:


> but Jada looks fierce, love it!


 
Yes Jada looks like a great person to be around..Her a Will are great together and I can see there marriage lasting


----------



## dallas

I think that particular hairstyle ages her and Tom looks like a lunatic (suprise, suprise).


----------



## helpl!!! slush

FINALLY she looks lilke her own personi like it SO much more then her copycat 40 year old hair cut!  shes young that hair cut is young and fun i love it!


----------



## ladyjane76

Prada's Meadow said:


> Hollywood royalty: Tom and Katie's friends Jada Pinkett-Smith, Will Smith, also attended yesterday's event


Off the topic, but did jada get cheek implants?? I just saw live coverage from this event and it totally looks like it!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Ick! I don't like it at all!  It doesn't suit her to me.


----------



## bern

Everyone's wearing that McQueen dress. Lucy Liu, Sienna Miller, now Katie.


----------



## Sternchen

I hate that dress


----------



## sheishollywood

I love Jada and Will! !


----------



## BacardiGirl

I just don't care for Katie anymore since she's been with Tom...she doesn't seem the same, bubbly, lighthearted, actress we used to know..


----------



## Pursegrrl

I really don't like either of those hairstyles on her.  The bob is too severe for her and ages her.  The wavier style is just...weird.  But the softer, wavier look is far better than that bob!


----------



## blueeyez259

It's alright but I think she looked better before she cut her hair short altogether.  She's so young but to me the her hairstyle just makes her look old IMO.


----------



## sheanabelle

do not like it!


----------



## H_addict

Prada's Meadow said:


> What a difference: Katie, yesterday in LA, no longer has the same hair style as Posh Spice, pictured earlier this month with her trademark bob


 
I think Katie looks great in this pic (Posh doesn't look bad either!). I am really liking Katie's style lately.


----------



## ClC

i like the curls! it makes her look softer


----------



## umdana

cute i love it.


----------



## MissyO

Loving it!


----------



## harleyNemma

I prefer the straight version...she has been doing the sophisticated look very well in my opinion. It is nice to see a change....


----------



## keodi

oogiewoogie said:


> She looks cute w/ both styles.. the curliness gives her a fun, younger look.. whereas the straight bob gave her a more serious look. She looks gorgeous either way.


 
I agree I like both looks actually.


----------



## mh21

doesn't look like she did much to her hair except she washed it and didn't bother to blow dry it straight

and WOW is she tall or what?!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I liked when she was younger and had it longer and wavier...but if she's going to keep her hair short, she should just keep it straight.


----------



## missaznpirate

lol! she makes tom look like a little boy!
i don't like it much. it looks a bit too little-girly for me. i liked her sleek bob.


----------



## chloe-babe

Everyone and their dog (and children ) has the straight bob! Its nice to see her mixing it up abit, and I think she looks really nice in that dress 

Will and Jada - Wow!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She seems to want to look so "conservative" since being with Tom. She is so plain...


----------



## h_28

i like the straight her better...but did anyone notice, her posture is much better now?  she doesn't slouch as much anymore...


----------



## clu0984

You know what, I"m totally not a fan of the TomKat couple.  That being said, I just think Katie Holmes is a beautiful lady, even if she is dressing older than her age.  I think her new hair cut looks really cute on her and it's nice to see her do something different than her BFF Posh.


----------



## SWlife

I wish Katie would let her hair grow again.
Jada has always been hot looking.


----------



## LV mania

lilatheflirt said:


> No wonder she looks so sullen most of the time. Imagine living millions of years with him as the father


----------



## karo

BTBF said:


>


 

I think she looks stunning! Love the hair and the dress.


----------



## karo

She looks great. I love the hair and the make-up.


----------



## romina

Not a fan !


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* go on another double date at master chef Wolfgang Pucks steakhouse in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.
This time, *Tom*, 45, and *Katie*, 29, dined with Oscar-winning actor *Forest Whitaker*, 46, and his wife *Keisha*, 35.


----------



## lvstratus

oh God she is not well for sure. she looks tired and almost "sick"...and very thin now...
she never smiles and Tom has such a "stupid" smile all the time!


----------



## Jahpson

LMAO @ no happy meals.

she has all the toys in the world. one of the reasons why kids like that stuff is for the free toys


----------



## ladyjane76

So... the morphing HAS begun!!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ OMG!!

I had to take a second look at that pic to realize Tom's face was on katie's


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^ OMG too!!! Eeeek!!!! Thats horrible and strangely accurate if you compare her smile in the first pic to his in the second...............


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Take from Dlisted.


> Tommy has spent over $1 million to have his home equipped with a crazy ass security system. The new system will have cameras in every single room. Tommy is paranoid that crazed fans or kidnappers may try to harm his family. He's also installing a security guard house and a moat that will wrap around the 13,000 square foot mansion.
> 
> Katie has told friends that she feels like a prisoner in her own home. A source said, &#8220;There will be codes and devices that only Tom will have the secret information to operate. Katie, who led a carefree life before she met Tom, says it&#8217;ll be like a prison. Every move she makes inside or outside their house will be recorded. she says she&#8217;ll feel as though there is no escape from Tom&#8217;s controlling ways. You can escape the eyes of another person by going to a different part of the house. But [Katie] knows she can&#8217;t escape the roving eyes of the cameras that are constantly sweeping the house.&#8221;
> 
> What friends has Katie said this to?
> 
> The source went on to say, &#8220;Katie will barely be able to move around her own home without being monitored by cameras and electrical devices.&#8221;


----------



## BTBF

Then go shopping or spend time in the closet playing with all her designer clothes.

P.S. I don't believe the story though.


----------



## ladyjane76

did anyone see his birthday video, from a while back? They were singing to him on some sort of cruise. He seemed to be having fun, I thought at any second he was going to start couch jumping again.


----------



## PrincessMe

she is really thin now. reminds me of when people go on those xtreme diets to try and be super healthy but they just get sickly looking


----------



## debsmith

ladyjane76 said:


> So... the morphing HAS begun!!


----------



## toiletduck

I just finished re-watching the first season of Dawson's Creek (it's been TEN YEARS!) and I find it awfully difficult to believe that the same Katie Holmes in DC is now married to Tom Cruise.  UGH!


----------



## jenzee_h

ladyjane76 said:


> did anyone see his birthday video, from a while back? They were singing to him on some sort of cruise. He seemed to be having fun, I thought at any second he was going to start couch jumping again.


 
No! Where did u see it? I wanna watch it!


----------



## jenzee_h

toiletduck said:


> I just finished re-watching the first season of Dawson's Creek (it's been TEN YEARS!) and I find it awfully difficult to believe that the same Katie Holmes in DC is now married to Tom Cruise. UGH!


 
I agree. She was the same as her DC days when her and Tom first met... now she is totally different. I understand people change with age, but when she first got together with Tom in 2005 she was still that girl we know from Dawsons Creek, and by the time they got married in 2006 she was the person she is now. It's too strange. I like her she is gorgeous and seems like a very descent person, but something's just not right.


----------



## ladyjane76

I saw it on a link from dlisted.com he was doing splits yikes! I kinda missed him for a second. just kidding!


----------



## Emotus

I like them! They are both good looking and i love love love suri. She's like the cutest thing on earth!


----------



## BTBF

It seems no one thinks of K.H. as a gold digger.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ita


----------



## daphodill84

You are so right... that thought never crosed my mind for a SECOND until now!  And if it had been someone else in her place (like Lindsay Lohan or any of the other women that he was reportedly trying to date), it would be all about the gold-digging.  

I guess because when they first started dating, she was your typical sweet girl next door, and now she's got class written all over her, so it really isn't something you would associate with her...


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* gets mobbed by paparazzi as she leaves one of her favorite lunch spots, Joans on Third, in Los Angeles on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Mondrian

some more ...
she's not looking too happy, what do you think?


----------



## Jahpson

^^ I think she is a little annoyed that the cameras are all in her face


----------



## karo

^^^ I think so too. Everyone would be annoyed if the paparazzi were attacking you with their cameras all the time.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes'* foray into fashion is just around the corner as she will release her own clothing line called *Katie Holmes for Armani*, reports OK!
Using daughter *Suri*, 23 months, as inspiration, *Katie*s first collection, out spring 2009, will be designed for toddlers.
But thats not all! *Mrs. Cruise*, 29, will then create a line for older children for Fall 2009 and then womens clothes and handbags for Fall 2010.
*Katie Holmes For Armani* will be available at department stores including Saks, Barneys, and Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Velouria

I have a funny bit of trivia about Tom and Katie.
As you know, they got married in a beautiful castle just outside Rome. 
I just remembered the hilarious effect that had on Italians, since the castle had just been used for the wedding of two former Big Brother contestants and Z list celebrities 

PS ( I can't believe even Armani is letting a celebrity use his name for a clothing line -.- )


----------



## Oruka

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes'* foray into fashion is just around the corner as she will release her own clothing line called *Katie Holmes for Armani*, reports OK!
> Using daughter *Suri*, 23 months, as inspiration, *Katie*s first collection, out spring 2009, will be designed for toddlers.
> But thats not all! *Mrs. Cruise*, 29, will then create a line for older children for Fall 2009 and then womens clothes and handbags for Fall 2010.
> *Katie Holmes For Armani* will be available at department stores including Saks, Barneys, and Neiman Marcus.


 
Oh dear


----------



## ladamadelbosco

*Katie Holmes - Photoshoot for Flaunt Fashion 2003 - HQ's x 4* 
















*Katie Holmes at the restaurant The Grill in Beverly Hills, March 20 - 4 HQs*


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* makes a quick stop at a shop on Beverly Blvd. in Los Angeles on Wednesday.


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh dear, in the last set of pics above ^^^ she looks sooooooooo old.


----------



## gillianna

Good photo shoot job with the magic wand.....Makes you think she used Mariah's people from this same thread.  It doesn't look like her all.


----------



## loveaddict

quote:  
PS ( I can't believe even Armani is letting a celebrity use his name for a clothing line -.- )

yeah me too but maybe armani was given an option, to use katie as his designer or he has to convert to scientologist. haha tough one but he has made his choice


----------



## jenzee_h

I have a feeling she may be preggers again...


----------



## PrincessMe

she looks just like her mom now minus the white hair


----------



## RoseMary

^^ me, too jenzee, especially in these pics:

*Tom & Katie Make the Cut*

Sun, 30 March 2008 at 11:55 am


 

*Tom Cruise* helps actress wife *Katie Holmes* down the stairs after a romantic dinner at *Wolfgang Puck*&#8217;s restaurant, _Cut_, restaurant at the Beverly Wilshire Hotel in Beverly Hills on Saturday. 
The couple dined out for over two hours. 

*Katie*, 29, is currently in final negotiations to star in the Broadway play, _All My Sons_.


----------



## Kimm992

I think she looks great!!  Good for her with her clothing line!!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* debuted a pageboy cut at Pizzeria Mozza in L.A. Monday night.


----------



## mm16

Love her hair cut! she can def. pull it off


----------



## chloe-babe

^ yep, she has the perfect cheekbones for that kind of cut, takes years off of her imo


----------



## karo

^ I agree chloe-babe, she looks really young and fresh in this hair.

Here are some more pics


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Short cut: Katie Holmes unveiled her new look after dining at Pizzeria Mozza in LA on Monday night.


----------



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## Glamfoxx

Looks like an early 90's skater cut from these angles.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

http://www.celebwarship.com/wp/wp-content/Uploads/katie-holmes-hair-3318-2.jpg


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't think I like it too much.  It doesn't look like you can do anything different with it, but just foof up the bangs.


----------



## karo

I posted some more pics here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/tom-and-katie-204521-21.html


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

she looks so unhappy


----------



## Kimm992

I'd probably look unhappy too if everywhere I went there was a camera in my face....not to mention all the names she gets called (robot, etc.) and the insults she has to listen to about her husband and her daughter.

I don't blame the poor woman for looking like that


----------



## chaz

Kimm992 said:


> I'd probably look unhappy too if everywhere I went there was a camera in my face....not to mention all the names she gets called (robot, etc.) and the insults she has to listen to about her husband and her daughter.
> 
> I don't blame the poor woman for looking like that


 
Totally agree with you


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nah! don't like it...


----------



## elizat

Kimm992 said:


> I'd probably look unhappy too if everywhere I went there was a camera in my face....not to mention all the names she gets called (robot, etc.) and the insults she has to listen to about her husband and her daughter.
> 
> I don't blame the poor woman for looking like that



So very true.

I don't know about the cut though...


----------



## Jahpson

omg! I love it!

looks very sophisticated! much better then the wannbe Posh bob.


----------



## CoachGirl12

WOW, haircut is horrible... not a good look for her..


----------



## intheevent

I like it


----------



## Diorelli

Isn't it the same as Tom's cut though?


----------



## Gia918

Her bob w/ the blunt bangs looked so good, not liking this cut at all...


----------



## exotikittenx

Hmm, I think she looks cute.


----------



## katsu1

love her


----------



## Ladybug09

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> she looks so unhappy


 
I agree. And I don't think it has anything to do with the cameras...


----------



## guccimamma

i think she needs a happy meal


----------



## ellacoach

I love Katie, but I much more prefered her with long hair.


----------



## Velouria

The morphing process continues.


----------



## PrincessMe

i wonder if katie's staying in until her hair grows out  lol


----------



## cristalena56

suri is sooooooooo adorable! she looks so much like katie! awwwwwwww


----------



## Ladybug09

They said Katie spent 2500 on 4 dresses at Petit Tresor for Suri.

One thing I give her credit, she is milking his bank dry...I wonder if she gets like a monthy allowance from him, or if she has access to the entire shebang?


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was seen leaving a bank building on Wilshire Blvd. in Beverly Hills on Thursday carrying a few books, her Blackberry and a _Billy Elliot_ DVD.


----------



## lvstratus

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* was seen leaving a bank building on Wilshire Blvd. in Beverly Hills on Thursday carrying a few books, her Blackberry and a _Billy Elliot_ DVD.


 

Love her top.But AGAIN, she looks so tired and unhealthy, she never smiles...


----------



## Liya

Anyone know where her striped tank top is from? It's cute.


----------



## Jahpson

I dont know about you guys, but I like the short hair look on Katie. It looks so simple yet care free KWIM? Just looking at her, it looks like she doesnt have much to worry about, no chip on her shoulder...no regrets


----------



## margaritas

I find it odd the tabloid mags keep on reporting here and then that Tom and Katie's marriage isn't going well but they seem quite alright in pictures etc.


----------



## shoegal27

I have found that those mags know what they are talking about in the end.. so sit back and lets watch this ride together


----------



## BTBF

shoegal27 said:


> I have found that those mags know what they are talking about in the end.. so sit back and lets watch this ride together


 

I agree. Sometimes, their articles can be pretty ridiculous but most of the times, they do know what they are talking about.

I really don't care if they break up or not. I am curious to see what Suri will look like in 10-15 years. Look closely...I don't think Suri is that cute. It's just the way Katie dressed her that makes her look adorable.


----------



## lightblue84

*

 Happy Birthday Suri Cruise! You are now 2 years old!*
*Name:* *Suri Cruise*
*Birthday:* April 18th, 2006
*Famous for:*Being the first child of actors *Katie Holmes* and *Tom Cruise*. The couple began dating in April 2005, were engaged by June and then welcomed Suri the following April. They were married in November of 2006.
*Name meaning:*The couple say that they found Suri's name in a baby book and both instantly loved it! Suri is Persian for _'red rose'_ or Hebrew for _'princess'._


----------



## Kellybag

She is adorable to me.

Two is a big year...Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## ellek72

I think Suri is really cute.  Those eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Has Katie Holmes had her hair cut again?

I saw a photo of her in a magazine recently and they were saying about a 'boy cut' on Katie.

Sorry, can't remember what magazine it was and can't seem to find photos anywhere.


----------



## travelbliss

splitsville/separation or not ?


----------



## lucywife

Liya said:


> Anyone know where her striped tank top is from? It's cute.


 looks like Armani to me.


----------



## Plain&Simple

happy birthday to their little girl- she is adorable. 

what has happened with Victoria and Katie? dont see them around together anymore.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Suri is so cute!


----------



## PinkCupcake

travelbliss said:


> splitsville/separation or not ?



Another report is saying splitsville. 



Plain&Simple said:


> what has happened with Victoria and Katie? dont see them around together anymore.



Apparently Tom ordered Katie to stay away from VB. 



> A report in the latest edition of In Touch magazine claimed Holmes would  leave Cruise and take their daughter Suri to live in New York.
> 
> The report quoted an insider who said Holmes was moving to Manhattan to  pursue her acting ambitions on Broadway.
> 
> The report also claimed Cruise ordered Holmes to stay away from her celebrity  friend Victoria Beckham because he was worried the relationship damaged his  wife's attitude to her body.
> 
> Rumours of a growing rift between the couple were further fuelled when they  failed to turn up to a birthday party for Beckham last week, attended by actors  such as Eva Longoria and Kate Beckinsale.
> 
> A friend of Holmes said the former Dawson's Creek star wanted a trial  separation to rediscover herself.


http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23568708-5012974,00.html


----------



## kmarie83

Does anyone else think that 2 years old is too old for a bottle?  Every pic little Suri is in, she has a bottle.....that's weird to me.


----------



## karo

Here are some exclusive photos of *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* throwing daughter *Suri* her 2nd birthday party on Saturday.
*Tom*s other kids, *Isabella*, 15, and *Connor*, 13, were also on hand to celebrate.


----------



## karo

As much as I don't like Tom, I have to admitt they're one cute family and apparently a very happy one.


----------



## karo

Some more pics


----------



## cph706

I think that Suri has moved on to a sippy cup!!!!!!!


----------



## solitude

Katie looks tired all the time. She looked way better pre-marriage to Tom and she doesnt seem to have that glow anymore. I love the no make-up look and carefree attitude but her eyes speak of something odd going on.


----------



## PrincessMe

please dont hate me for saying but tom & katie remind me of a lesbian couple in these pics..they just remind me of two women with short hair kissing & sharing children


----------



## Label Addict

Sky news is reporting that a trial seperation which is being denied by Tom & Katie


----------



## i_wona

karo said:


> Here are some exclusive photos of *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* throwing daughter *Suri* her 2nd birthday party on Saturday.
> *Tom*s other kids, *Isabella*, 15, and *Connor*, 13, were also on hand to celebrate.


 
Great pics - thanks Karo!

I always feel like Tom's body language is ultra-possessive -  he always looks like he's keeping a hand on her for ownership reasons, not out of affection, necessarily ush:


----------



## bellacherie

Does anyone else see "heels" in tom's shoes?


----------



## solitude

bellacherie said:


> Does anyone else see "heels" in tom's shoes?


Yeah LOL!


----------



## wordpast

bellacherie said:


> Does anyone else see "heels" in tom's shoes?



  awww


----------



## lightblue84

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* arrive at the Via Veneto restaurant in Santa Monica for a party hosted by *David Beckham* for wife *Victoria*s 34th birthday.


----------



## Jahpson

I think they make a lovely couple. Its pretty clear how much they are in love with each other.

^ Katie's shoes look like orthopedics.


----------



## lvstratus

i don't understand why she is using sunglasses at night....
i like her dress, but her shoes are ridiculous.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous on the latest pics.


----------



## Kimm992

They both look awesome!!


----------



## PrincessMe

shes rocking the platforms and he's rocking the wedges


----------



## luvmy3girls

karo said:


> Some more pics


why is she always carrying a big ol blanket with her all the time??


----------



## _so_what?

Suri is lovely, however how could it be otherwise? Kate&Tom are handsome...
Wait a moment, this doesn't count for Gwyneth Palthrow&Chris Martin, they are cute but their children are not so cute as them.


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## nicole2730

PrincessMe said:


> please dont hate me for saying but tom & katie remind me of a lesbian couple in these pics..they just remind me of two women with short hair kissing & sharing children


----------



## BTBF

I think the sunglasses helped her looking better than without wearing it. Lots of people wore sunglasses that night, P. Diddy and Elton John.


----------



## lara0112

kmarie83 said:


> Does anyone else think that 2 years old is too old for a bottle? Every pic little Suri is in, she has a bottle.....that's weird to me.


 

^ sorry but what is with all the comments about Suri's bottle?? the same about whether she is cute or not - she is a child, no matter the media frenzy about her parents. at 2 years old it is perfectly fine to still use a bottle ...


----------



## karo

^^^ Exactly. My daughter's 2 and she's drinking bottle in the evening. It's quite normal.


----------



## noon

The yellow dress and sunglasses is very Jennifer lopez-esque.


----------



## Nola

Katie looks smashing, she has a glow about her


----------



## Plain&Simple

^ a glow you say? mmmmm
lol jk


----------



## Plain&Simple

loving tom cruise's man heels lol.


----------



## exotikittenx

Katie looks good in the above pic!


----------



## forchanel

I just don't understand why they would dye her hair a lighter shade of brown.  She's only 2 years old.  This is too weird.

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/05/03/suri-cruise-lightened-hair/


----------



## PrincessMe

could it be from the sun? or does baby's hair change?? it would be so weird to dye it


----------



## My Purse Addiction

It could be a natural change. My younger cousin had blonde hair when she was little then out of nowhere it changed to brown when she was around 2.


----------



## HauteMama

It doesn't look different enough to have been dyed to me. Different lighting can have a huge effect on how light or dark a person's hair looks, and it is still a relatively dark brown. Additionally, a lot of kids have their hair color change naturally over their first few years. My kids' hair has gone slightly darker, but my nephew had dark hair when he was born and was blond (naturally) by the time he was 3. I doubt they colored her hair.


----------



## frostedcouture

She is so cute! I don't think her parents would be crazy enough to dye her hair..if they did, that's just really sad to me.  My mom let me dye my hair this year for my 14th birthday.  Just some highlights too..


----------



## Ladybug09

I was just about to post something on this...I don't think they dyed it, but it's weird that it's changed so drastic, from an ink black to a blonde???


----------



## Bella

stupid!  ........sure.


----------



## bern

Nah, I doubt it's dyed.

My niece is 1 and every time I see her, her hair looks lighter.


----------



## daphodill84

I doubt it's dyed.  I'm not a Tom/Katie fan, but they both definitely look like they love Suri for who she is, not her hair colour.


----------



## karo

PrincessMe said:


> could it be from the sun? or does baby's hair change?? it would be so weird to dye it


I really hope it's because of the sun. It's quite normal that baby's hair changes color. My baby has a lot lighter her right now then she did 6 months ago and she's same age as Suri.


----------



## FijiBuni

I hope its not dyed... I mean her hair has gotten lighter but it just seems like a really light light not natural color given that katie and tom have naturally darker brown hair...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I don't believe they had their daughter's hair dyed, that would be too crazy.


----------



## Bunnygrl75

That would be really weird if they dyed her hair, but I highly doubt it. I know that her parents both have dark hair and its odd that her hair would even lighten, but my parents have dark hair (my dad has black hair!) and both my younger siblings came out platinum blonde!!! It's the good ol' DNA shuffle!


----------



## lvstratus

i don't know if they dyed her hair or not, but it looks much lighter to me.it the picture was taken at night, so no sun effects...i hope this story is not true...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

strange....


----------



## cristalena56

FijiBuni said:


> I hope its not dyed... I mean her hair has gotten lighter but it just seems like a really light light not natural color given that katie and tom have naturally darker brown hair...


both my parents have brown hair, and my 2 brothers and sister are blondes.... i personally dont think they dyed it either, thats too crazy.


----------



## shoegal27

No its not dyed.  Her hair was not that dark as she got a bit older.. it was getting lighter.  It isn't blonde, it looks medium brown.


----------



## Swanky

there's nothing "blonde" about that kids' tresses Looks light brown at best to, and very shiny and healthy 
It liekly looks darker than it is in a lot of photos, and then lighter than it really is in others.  Her hair's not dyed IMO.
Also, we know Katie and Tom have dark hair *now*, but we have no idea what they were born with, could've easily been a light brown/dark blonde.


----------



## ellacoach

I don't think they dyed it...when I was little I had blonde hair which turned redder as I got older, now I have dark brown hair! I'm also noticing that my son's hair is changing colors. It's natural at that age.


----------



## shoegal27

I don't "get" them as a couple, and I shouldn't, that is for them to know and get.  But I must say, that Suri is so cute.


----------



## gillianna

Perhaps her hair got lighter from a lot of swimming in a pool?  The pool chemicals lighten hair not to mention the sun and they do seem to travel a lot of some great beach locations.


----------



## PinkCupcake

It must be really annoying to be a celeb and get accused of silly things like this.  If you're Mr and Mrs Average your kids hair colour changes and nobody says boo, but if you're a celeb you must have dyed it.  Give them a break ... I mean, my hair was butter yellow at five, ash blonde at ten, golden brown at fifteen, warm hazelnut brown at 20, first gray early 30s. 

It's a simple fact of life: hair colour changes.


----------



## purseinsanity

I don't think they'd be that stupid!  Children's hair color changes naturally anyways either as they get older or with the seasons.  My kids have much darker hair in the winter and get natural*  blonde *blonde blonde highlights in the summer.  It looks like I get them done, but obviously I don't!


----------



## BTBF

PrincessMe said:


> could it be from the sun?


 
I doubt it...because we don't get to see her much..especially these past couple months.

And I don't think it has anything to do with the chemical in pool either.


----------



## balihai88

Everything about these people is bizarre, so I wouldn't doubt it if they had, in fact, dyed her hair. Poor kid.


----------



## BTBF

Suri was born with black hair. Shiloh...her hair doesn't change a bit.


----------



## Jahpson

she is wayyy to young to get hair coloring. 

so they color her hair but won't get her off the bottle? weird! lmao


----------



## shopalot

I don't think that they would be that irresponsible as parents to dye their 2 year olds hair!
Hair color changes in kids, and I'd bet a million dollars that mommy Katie's hair is more of a lighter brown, and she is the one that is dying her hair!


----------



## Compass Rose

Anything is possible in Hollywood......


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I doubt its dyed too.  I have to say that child is beautiful!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I know baby hair can change.  My sister was blond and her hair turned brown with age.  My brother had brown hair and it turned black!


----------



## sheishollywood

Suri is such a beautiful little girl... adorable!


----------



## cammy1

i hope it is not died


----------



## chloe-babe

aww, no way will they have dyed her hair.


----------



## Bella

Does anyone have a link to watch the show?  I didn't realize it was on Friday.  I've looked on Oprah's site and youtube, can't find it......

anyone?

TIA


----------



## karo

I guess it just looked like they dyed it on those pics. Here are some more pics and Suri's hair looks absolutely normal.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* takes wife *Katie Holmes* to see the Broadway show _Country Girl_ after dining with *Jessica Seinfeld*, the wife of comedian *Jerry*, in New York City on Saturday.
On Sunday (today), *Tom* and *Katie* left their Manhattan hotel with daughter *Suri*, 2, and left Manhattan via helicopter from the Westside Heliport.


----------



## karo

More pics. Suri's such a cutie!


----------



## ladyjane76

it all seemed a little "staged" to me, like the sticky tab already in the risky buisness script. anyone else notice how he mentioned how much they LOVE sugar like he said the word sugar at least 20 times. Alright we got it your house is the "sugar house". Was he trying to debunk some sugar related scientologist  myth or something??


----------



## rubylola

She looks totally cherished, it is so sweet.


----------



## Bella

^She is.  I do think all of these things being said about them is gross.  I hope at some point they won't get so much attention.

Nobody dyed Suri's hair.  Kids hair color changes as they grow.  Shoot, I wish my hairdresser could get my hair color to look as natural as Suri's.


----------



## rubylola

^^^


----------



## BTBF

Watch it here:

http://www.redlasso.com/ClipPlayer.aspx?id=80592940-ab73-4402-af6b-630c9787eac2


----------



## janny328

I don't think they dyed it... dark hair CAN lighten with sunlight. And maybe it's the lighting/angle the picture was taken in. I'm Asian, and had jet black hair when I was born, but living in so cal... the color turns brown, and I even get a bit of light-brown/blonde pieces on the ends -naturally.

Even as kooky as Tom Cruise is these days, I doubt he would allow Suri's hair being dyed!!


----------



## envyme

LOREBUNDE said:


> I doubt its dyed too.  I have to say that child is beautiful!



I agree. She's such a cutie!!


----------



## Bella

BTBF said:


> Katie kept saying "I love you" "I love you" and TC just didn't pay attention to say I love you back, Oprah had to say "I love you too" Then, Katie said "I love you Oprah".
> 
> Inside of the house seemed cold and dark to me.



Thanks for the video link, watched it.  However, I just don't see your position on this.  The house was cold and dark?  The house was beautiful and like Oprah said, pretty simply done.  The I love yous.....there was nothing weird about that.  It was sweet.


----------



## Bella

I watched this interview.  I've seen the video on youtube, I've heard all the rumors and it's all pretty ridiculous to me.   As much as Tom and Katie know they must turn the other cheek as it's all laughable, it can't be easy to hear some of the things being said.  

The public will always find something to pick apart, I know that.  However, the people who do should take a look at themselves.  The bottom line whether it be celebs or _real_ people in your lives, if you're truly happy, usually you will not try to devalue someone else's happiness.  

I tried, but couldn't find anything wrong with the interview.........even when he talked about being in love as someone else mentioned.  Of course he's never had a love like this, otherwise he and Nicole would still be married.


----------



## wordpast

i actually tom and katie. 

and that little girl is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## coachygirl

Suri isnt even a real little kid.  Shes a robot, thanks to Xenu.  Freakin Tom Cruse is NUTTYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sina

Aw she is so cute! She looks so much like Katie.


----------



## BTBF

Suri is not cute. She is gorgeous. Best thing that comes out of the TomKat thing.


----------



## Bella

^^^so you changed your mind? lol


----------



## PrincessMe

wow i wonder whats got tom so heated in that last pic??


----------



## forchanel

Suri sure is a cutie!!  She looks so much like Katie its crazy!


----------



## forchanel

I saw the first segment and he seems pretty down to earth.  I just think that it was strange that Katie said to him "i love you" really loud two times before she left.  Maybe I'm just being weird but I feel like shes brainwashed!!!  She doesnt resemble the girl she use to be... weird!!!!


----------



## forchanel

BTBF said:


> Katie kept saying "I love you" "I love you" and TC just didn't pay attention to say I love you back, Oprah had to say "I love you too" Then, Katie said "I love you Oprah".
> 
> Inside of the house seemed cold and dark to me.



I just saw your quote and I completely agree!!  Its really creepy!!


----------



## Bella

LOL!!!  OMG!!!! 

Katie said I love you. Tom didn't hear her, started giving Oprah the tour.......then Tom went "oh" and turned around gave Katie a hug told her in her ear something...I'm assuming I love you.  Then Katie says I love you again as she's out the door.  Oprah says I love you.  Katie says I love you Oprah.  Then Oprah says it the last time.

There's nothing creepy about any of it.  LOL!!!  If you watch the scene again, you mind find it endearing, as it was.  It's very apparent Tom loves Katie.


----------



## lvafLOVE

suri is actually really cute, and unique looking. 

i liked her hair better dark.

i wanna say that it was probably from the sun, but then again it is so uniform and significantly lighter.

i just find it hard to believe any parent would dye their childs hair. (other than the ramseys of coarse.)


----------



## claireZk

Ladybug09 said:


> I was just about to post something on this...I don't think they dyed it, but it's weird that it's changed so drastic, from an ink black to a blonde???



I was born with jet black hair and then it turned blonde when I was a toddler


----------



## starryviolet

Aww I liked her darker hair better


----------



## scarlett_2005

claireZk said:


> I was born with jet black hair and then it turned blonde when I was a toddler


Me too!


----------



## anneonimiss

C'mon!  My hair did the exact same thing at her age (and so did both my brothers').
Dark brown at birth, light brown by two, dark brown again by 6 or 7.

Me at 2:






Me as an adult (undyed):


----------



## superstar

aww.. she looks so cute. I hope this is not true.


----------



## lara0112

BTBF said:


> Suri was born with black hair. Shiloh...her hair doesn't change a bit.


 
my nephew is very blonde and his hair hasn't changed yet - my son had very dark hair and now is much lighter -  (both around the same age as Suri and shiloh)

what does that tell us? children are all different.....


----------



## Cat

I don't buy a word of it,that child's hair color is a natural occurance.My baby sister was born with dark brown hair and by the time she turned 3yrs old she was blonde naturally.


----------



## Megs

It def looks lighter..


----------



## missisa07

Definitely lighter, but I really don't think they would dye a 2-year old's hair.  If it DOES happen to be true, I would really be shocked and appalled.  Even if her dad is Tom Cruise, I would *still* find that bizarre.


----------



## Kimm992

PinkCupcake said:


> It must be really annoying to be a celeb and get accused of silly things like this.  If you're Mr and Mrs Average your kids hair colour changes and nobody says boo, but if you're a celeb you must have dyed it.  Give them a break ... I mean, my hair was butter yellow at five, ash blonde at ten, golden brown at fifteen, warm hazelnut brown at 20, first gray early 30s.
> 
> It's a simple fact of life: hair colour changes.



I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## ellek72

I noticed when I first saw the pics that her hair did look lighter.  Having said that, Suri is such a beautiful child.  Just breathtaking.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow!


----------



## Jahpson

you know the more I look at the photo, I think that her hair looks light from the flash of the camera light.

I have jet black hair, but if im in the sun it looks dark brown.

maybe its just the light and the media is confused.


----------



## Kimm992

Of course people are going to pick apart every little thing in this interview.  The "I love you" part seemed totally normal to me...didn't see anything weird about it at all!!

I think Tom came across as a loving, caring family man in this interview and I'm glad that Oprah did this.  I could not find one thing wrong with anything in the interview.  The house was gorgeous and seemed warm and inviting....they seem like a happy family and I'm glad Tom had a chance to set the record straight.


----------



## coach4me

I doubt they would, at least, I hope not... 

and it could be just changing on it's own... my little girl was born with jet black hair... she's two and half now and blonde... with no assistance!


----------



## Kimm992

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> maybe its just the light and the media is confused.



It wouldn't be the first time the media was confused right?


----------



## ksammon

anneonimiss said:


> C'mon! My hair did the exact same thing at her age (and so did both my brothers').
> Dark brown at birth, light brown by two, dark brown again by 6 or 7.
> 
> Me at 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as an adult (undyed):


 

i really dont think they dyed it it happens not with me but with a lot of ppl


----------



## wordpast

It's one of those things that's hearing vs. listening. There have been plenty of times where my BF was mentally engrossed with something and I said I love you (or maybe asked him a question) And I maybe had to say it a second time or it took him a few secs to "snapped out of it" and answer me. 

Or there have been times where someone right in front of me asked me a question or made a comment and it took me a few seconds for me to say "I'm sorry, what was that?",  because my mind was somewhere else. So with a house guest there he was trying to make comfortable, cameraman, lights, boom guy, maybe he was a tad proccuiped. Nothing weird about it.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

BTBF said:


> Watch it here:
> 
> http://www.redlasso.com/ClipPlayer.aspx?id=80592940-ab73-4402-af6b-630c9787eac2




I missed the interview. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## chaz

Gosh it does look a lot lighter,but I seriously doubt they would have dyed it,its too much for a lil ones skin and scalp to cope with,so as parents,I can't belive they would do this.
Just to add,my lil girl was born with really dark brown hair,shes 22 months now,and is a soft strawberry blond,all over,not at the ends,roots or anything...so it does change naturally.


----------



## tarabag

hmm it really doesn't seem like they would dye it...it might be natural?


----------



## Bella

Kimm992 said:


> Of course people are going to pick apart every little thing in this interview.  The "I love you" part seemed totally normal to me...didn't see anything weird about it at all!!



I know.  Isn't it crazy people can see it so differently!?!


----------



## uninviting

With all the crap they get from the media, I seriously doubt they would draw more attention to themselves and dye Suri's hair.  Hair changes colors, it's natural. She still looks adorable!


----------



## Smoothoprter

She's adorable.  I just wanna give her a big bear hug.


----------



## noon

Her hair does look lighter, but I really dont think they would dye her hair or do anything like that. It has probably changed naturally and since it has been a while since their have been pics of Suri it seems more noticeable. Suri is getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## noon

I dont get it, Tom and Katie are both wearing sweaters and coats and Suri is barefoot and in a sleeveless tshirt! Yes she has a blanket around her but still!


----------



## noon

PinkCupcake said:


> Wow Tom looks like he's got man boobs here:


 
Not just man boobs, but saggy man boobs! haha


----------



## lil miss cheeky

it has lighten up a lot!! thats not good to be doing if there at that.


----------



## blueeyez259

I hope they really didn't dye her hair but it quite a bit lighter than pictures taken even just a few mere weeks ago. How strange...


----------



## BTBF

Cinderella and prince charming?


----------



## BTBF

Pretty little girl.

PS Is Katie sick?


----------



## harleyNemma

Add me to the heap of gals whose hair changed from brunette to honey blonde at the age of 3....then back to my "permanent" color of brunette.  If Tom & Kate were living down the street from us, this would probably be considered "fascinating" or "interesting" or even "amazing" among the toddler play groups in my neighborhood.  Must we always assume the worst (or speculate) when it comes to Tom & Katie's parenting skills?


----------



## winterpearls3

i doubt Suri's hair was dyed.  it looks natural to me.


----------



## illinirdhd

Such a beautiful family - I wish the media would leave them alone.  Did anyone see Tom on Oprah Friday and today?  I really do think he has just been misunderstood and cast in a bad light.  I still love Tom & Katie both and will continue to see their movies.


----------



## illinirdhd

Kimm992 said:


> Of course people are going to pick apart every little thing in this interview. The "I love you" part seemed totally normal to me...didn't see anything weird about it at all!!
> 
> I think Tom came across as a loving, caring family man in this interview and I'm glad that Oprah did this. I could not find one thing wrong with anything in the interview. The house was gorgeous and seemed warm and inviting....they seem like a happy family and I'm glad Tom had a chance to set the record straight.


 
Yep, I agree with you and BellaFiore - I thought the I love you thing was sweet.  DH and I say it over and over like that sometimes - and if OPRAH (and all her cameras) was in my house, I think I'd be falling all over myself figuring out what the heck to say, what I had said, how not to sound stupid, etc.

And yeah, I think they're a really sweet family with a lot of heart.  I really think they have been misunderstood and unfairly attacked.


----------



## mlbags

Oh my, Kate is getting taller and Tom is getting shorter by the day - the height contrast is so stark here!  Also, not feeling the colour of Kate's shoes and dress being together!  Yikes, sorry, not for me!


----------



## Bella

I watched Tom on Oprah today, although I did miss the first 20 minutes.

I like Tom, really always have.  He's a genuine human being and very humble.


----------



## karo

More pics from the MET Costume Gala


----------



## karo

Earlier yesterday Katie was seen shopping with Suri


----------



## karo

A little change and even more shopping for Suri.


----------



## Bella

Katie looks absolutely stunning in those pics.  Her face is just beautiful.


----------



## lvstratus

I don't know what was going on, on katie's Holmes head, to choose that dress. It's horrible!
Altough the make up and hair are pretty good!


----------



## BTBF




----------



## luvmy3girls

karo said:


> More pics from the MET Costume Gala


She looks very pretty here.


----------



## luvmy3girls

karo said:


> Earlier yesterday Katie was seen shopping with Suri


isn't she too old to be carrying around a bottle and a big old blanket all the time??


----------



## noon

Is it just me or do her boobs look way bigger than they were before..boob job? Pregnant? or just the dress? I remember her looking really flat in other pics.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I wonder if this will be shown in the UK - I'd love to see it.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

karo said:


> Earlier yesterday Katie was seen shopping with Suri



These pictures are just gorgeous - Suri is so cute.


----------



## Kimm992

I watched him on Oprah today too.  He really seems like a kind hearted, genuine man.


----------



## karo

Katie looks really stunning.


----------



## karo

Love her hair and her make up, there's just too much tan on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I like her new hair do!


----------



## karo

Katie with George Clooney and Julia Roberts


----------



## Bella

^ he is.  the people who hate him.....well,_ I think_ it says more about THEM than Tom Cruise.

whateverrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## claudette2

I typically LOVE Katie's style, but lately I haven't cared for it. This red dress is too much for me... and why the blue shoes?  I feel like she is trying too hard to be something 'edgy' when she looks perfectly fabulous (imp) when she dresses like her elegant, simple self.

I do love her hair, though!

Do you think she gets a spray tan? She has had really wonderful colour lately...  in the past I remember her being much more pale.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I like Tom Cruise for the most part even though I haven't always agreed with his views on certain topics.  As for Katie Holmes her public persona has changed dramatically since being with him. She seems a lot more refined, mature for her age and very shy and uptight. It could be due to TC's influence but I wouldn't be surprised at all if that were the case. It isn't necessarily that strange as they are a couple now and her status has changed since marrying him. She just seems different now.


----------



## illinirdhd

I think she's grown up a lot - before Tom, she was an awkward 18 year old pining over Dawson.  Now she's married to one of the biggest stars in Hollywood and has a child and two step children.  I think that would change anyone.


----------



## Kimm992

illinirdhd said:


> I think she's grown up a lot - before Tom, she was an awkward 18 year old pining over Dawson.  Now she's married to one of the biggest stars in Hollywood and has a child and two step children.  I think that would change anyone.


----------



## Bella

^Yep.  People change and mature as they grow, thank goodness.  I like Katie too.  I like the way she carries herself, especially at her young age.


----------



## rubylola

Just saw this and Suri's hair doesn't look nearly as light as in the pics in this thread, so I think it was just the lighting in these photos:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=564900&in_page_id=1773


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

bad idea...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Trust me kids hair color changes!! Even in the summer or pool!


----------



## romina

I don't think they did, i feel bad for them, everything they do is scrutinized !


----------



## MartiniGirl

I don't think they dyed her hair.  I think Katie's hair is dyed darker and so the contrast between mother/daughter is greater.


----------



## sheanabelle

wierd.....


----------



## lightblue84

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* take their daughter *Suri*, 2, to cheer on *David Beckham* at the Major League Soccer match between the New York Red Bulls and the LA Galaxy at the Home Depot Center on Saturday in Carson, Calif. 
 The Bulls defeated the Galaxy 2-1.  Poor baby *Suri* had to cover her poor ears when she heard the bad news!  _Sigh._
*Tom*, 45, also brought along his daughter *Isabella*, 15, and son *Connor*, 13.  Both are pictured below holding their hands to their hearts for the Star Spangled Banner.
*Tom* and *Katie* also did a bit of babysitting for *Posh* and *Becks*, watching over the kids, *Brooklyn*, 9, *Romeo*, 5, and *Cruz*,


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## karo

Two more


----------



## Kimm992

Adorable little family!!


----------



## Jahpson

they are truly happy. you dont see that often with Hollywood couples.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BTBF said:


>


 

 she's so much taller than him!


----------



## gillianna

Do you notice in many pictures especially when she has a strapless dress on you can see her hunch over.  I don't recall seeing pictures of Nicole trying to look shorter when she was with Tom.


----------



## harleyNemma

what the heck is she wearing? yipes...


----------



## lightblue84

Tom and Katie brought their fashionable 2-year-old daughter to tap class in LA yesterday


----------



## PrincessMe

she reminds me of the libarians & nuns i used to go to school with, who wear turtlenecks with their necklaces on top here


----------



## lightblue84

Suri Cruise looked all tuckered out in dad's arms after a visit to the set of Seven Pounds on Saturday.


----------



## karo

*It's Official: Katie Holmes Heading to Broadway*


*Katie Holmes* will be spending a lot more time in New York City this fall: The actress has signed on to make her Broadway debut in Arthur Miller's _All My Sons._

Holmes, who had been reportedly in final negotiations for the part last March, will join John Lithgow, Dianne Wiest and Patrick Wilson in the revival this fall. 

Holmes will play a woman who visits the family of her former lover, a missing pilot. It will be her first play since high school and Holmes will be on stage six nights a week.


----------



## irishpandabear

^^^Hmmm, I wonder if she will be good on Broadway?  Thoughts?


----------



## maryg1

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> they are truly happy. you dont see that often with Hollywood couples.


ok don't kill me now, but they don't seem acting naturally to me, they do know that everywhere they go there will be plenty of people taking pictures of them, and they seem to play the part of the happy family. Maybe they're, maybe they're not, we really can't tell from pictures only


----------



## Kimm992

The 3rd picture of Tom above is SO reminiscent of his Top Gun days!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ita


----------



## mlbags

maryg1 said:


> ok don't kill me now, but they don't seem acting naturally to me, they do know that everywhere they go there will be plenty of people taking pictures of them, and they seem to play the part of the happy family. Maybe they're, maybe they're not, we really can't tell from pictures only


 
Im in total agreement and have the same feelings as you, *maryg1*. To me, Kate doesn't look happy, altho' there's a 'smile' on her face. Tom's 'body language' seems so forced when with Kate. 

But Suri is definitely a darling and I enjoy looking at her pics. In fact, to me, she's the most geogeous celebrity baby out there!


----------



## Nola

^But nobody can always smile genuinely or feel happy all the time.


----------



## Jahpson

and we also have to take in consideration that the paparazzi DOES follow them everywhere they go.

im sure after these years have gone by, they get so tired of them. remeber when they were engaged? those smiles weren't fake.

now after marriage and a child...i mean a child and marriage, they just seem tired of the photos.


----------



## Kimm992

I can guarantee if the photographers were following me around constantly taking my picture and saying horrible things about myself, my husband and my child I would not be smiling for them either!!


----------



## Kellybag

Ita!!!^^


----------



## divnanata

karo said:


> A little change and even more shopping for Suri.


I cannot get enough of Suri! She looks just like my daughter did at her age and  she is the cutest human imginable to me! But I am worried that her teeth are going to rot and fall out from all that Scientology barley non-milk formula the Enquirer talked about. It is supposed to be so unhealthy and the little thing is never seen without her bottle!!!


----------



## bisbee

I have a 3 year-old granddaughter. Besides the ever-present bottle (I did see a sippy cup in the last pictures...my granddaughter does use one of those, but she has for the last 2 years instead of a bottle), I always wonder why Suri is almost NEVER photographed walking. Why are they *always* carrying her?

I know they are being photographed going in to some event or leaving some event or store...and they do have to be careful...but they are always surrounded by security. Does the child ever get to walk on her own...holding her mother's hand, of course? 

Seems very odd to me!


----------



## crred96

I think Suri is cute BUT why does she carry that bottle around all the time? And does Katie ever put shoes on her?


----------



## illinirdhd

I think if I were always surrounded by weirdo reporters and photographers, I'd carry my kid too.  And my kid would probably carry a bottle or a doll or a blanket - some kind of security thing!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think they love all the attention.  They could avoid a lot of the pictures, but they choose to make a photo op out of every meal, shopping trip, etc.  

The exception is the kids soccer games, I don't think they should be photographed there.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

There's a picture on the Celebs and their kids thread of Suri with her "lighter locks".  Does anyone know if they actually dyed her hair?? I certainly hope not, she's only 2 years old!  Also did you notice the size of Tom's wrist watch a few pages back?  Yikes!!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* dons her shades as she takes a break from a Broadway theater in New York City on Friday.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* continues her professional move to theater as she leaves rehearsals from the Hilton Theater in New York City earlier last week.


----------



## karo

Two more


----------



## lvstratus

I hate this new hairstyle! I like her smaller cut (altough i prefer her long hair), but this one makes her really old! And she looks tired in this last pics, not pretty at all..


----------



## H_addict

Katie looks fantastic! Where is Suri? I can't get enough of that child!!!


----------



## noon

Im not liking the new haircut/bangs. Very unflattering.


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks good! Unique!  I love her red shoes.


----------



## beauxgoris

That hair-do is awful on her.


----------



## KristyDarling

Is that a Vulcan haircut??

I really WANT to like Katie, but she's freaking me out. She's still in her 20s, but she tries so heartbreakingly hard to dress elegantly that she ends up looking like she's in her mid-40's. And she can't stop messing with her hair -- perhaps a sign of dissatisfaction with her life overall?


----------



## Kimm992

KristyDarling said:


> And she can't stop messing with her hair -- perhaps a sign of dissatisfaction with her life overall?



I don't see the connection.  I know lots of people (myself included) who are constantly changing their hair and they're happy!!

Every time I go to the Salon (every 3-4 months) I do something a little different with the colour or cut - and I love my life!!


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* dine at e. baldi restaurant in Beverly Hills on Friday night.
The couple was accompanied by their daughter, *Suri*, 2, and *Katie*s parents  *Kathleen A. Stothers*, a homemaker and a philanthropist, and *Martin Joseph Holmes, Sr.*, an attorney specializing in divorces.


----------



## lvstratus

I used to like her hair, but now it's a totally mess!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I love Katie, her hair is adorable.She looks great no matter what!


----------



## noon

Suri's bangs are too long, they need cut.


----------



## cph706

What is Suri's middle name?


----------



## south-of-france

I can't see any of those pics!


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* opened the doors of their new Beverly Hills mansion for an A-list housewarming party Saturday night.
The couple's celebrity friends *Oprah Winfrey*, *Jennifer Lopez*, *Brooke Shields*, *Victoria Beckham*, *Eva Longoria Parker* and *Kyra Sedgwick* were among the guests.
Holmes' extended family  including her parents  came in from Ohio for the event and children Isabella, 15, Connor, 13, and Suri, 2, were there.
Guests  mostly in black cocktail attire  began arriving around 9 p.m. They were driven up the long driveway to a large fountain by a valet service.
The party was both indoors and outdoors. Over 50 staff members from *Wolfgang Puck* catered the event, which ended around 1 a.m.
On the back lawn, cocktails and appetizers were served to guests who sat on white couches under heat lamps. The trees were adorned with white lights and an orchestra played music.
*Tobey Mcguire* (Holmes' co-star in 2000's _Wonder Boys_), Winfrey's BFF *Gayle King*, *Rita Wilson*, *Jeremy Piven* and *Kirstie Alley* also attended.
Shields arrived with husband *Chris Henchy*. The party was held on her 43rd birthday.


----------



## ellek72

Katie is very fashionable, but she appears so much older than she really is.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* play it up for the cameras with wife *Katie Holmes* at their housewarming party in Beverly Hills on Saturday.


----------



## karo

They were posing for pics with their moms and sisters


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* comes out to support her main man, *Tom Cruise*, at the *2008 MTV Movie Awards* held at the Gibson Amphitheatre on Sunday in Universal City, Calif.
*Tom* and *Katie* didnt walk the gold carpet but *Tom* presented *Adam Sandler* with the Generation Award. *TomKat* posed backstage with _Sex and the City_ lead *Sarah Jessica Parker*.


----------



## karo

Katie looks really gorgeous here and even Tom looks OK.


----------



## Kimm992

They both look great in these pictures!!


----------



## Kellybag

Ita.^^


----------



## tsjmom

I am sooo sick of her!  I used to think she was fresh, real, and pretty.  NOw, she tries to hard with everything.  That fake half smile to look sophisticated is nauseating, she doesn't look stylish IMO because the clothes wear her instead of her wearing the clothes, and those harsh hairstyles really age her.

There, got that off my chest


----------



## lvstratus

tsjmom said:


> I am sooo sick of her! I used to think she was fresh, real, and pretty. NOw, she tries to hard with everything. That fake half smile to look sophisticated is nauseating, she doesn't look stylish IMO because the clothes wear her instead of her wearing the clothes, and those harsh hairstyles really age her.
> 
> There, got that off my chest


 

Brilliant post, i couldn't agree more.
 Everything in this couple is artificial. I can't stand him, i think he is pathetic. And unhappily she is becoming so fake!!!! When i see her, i think i see a doll, a robot in his hands.and their friendship with the Beckman's just annoys me even more, because i don't like this couple either! i think they are the two faces of the same coin: they just want publicity, there's no love, they are "products" of the worst  in Hollywood, and their smiles and poses make me sick of them!


----------



## cutiepie21

I never understood why people feel the need to say bad things about people they don't even know.  Why does it bother someone so much how someone else looks or dresses?


----------



## Nola

cutiepie21 said:


> I never understood why people feel the need to say bad things about people they don't even know. Why does it bother someone so much how someone else looks or dresses?


 
Good point


----------



## Nola

I just love Katie. She´s just so beautiful and radiant to me, even if her hair was a mess and she was wearing a garbage bag.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes her daughter *Suri*, 2, for a quick shopping trip at The Groves *American Girl* store in Los Angeles on Saturday afternoon.
*Katie* was also accompanied by her mother, *Kathleen*, who helped carry her daughters purse and *Suri*s milk bottle.


----------



## karo

Some older pics

*Katie Holmes* takes her daughter, *Suri*, 2, to visit a Los Angeles studio on Tuesday, 02 July.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* carries daughter *Suri*, 2, while enjoying the 4th of July on Friday near the actors home in Telluride, Colorado.
*Katie Holmes* walked beside the father-daughter pair, with her hand on the small of *Tom*s back. Their son *Conner Cruise*, 13, was also in attendance.
*Katie* said Happy 4th of July to photographers before *Tom* drove the family away in their SUV.


----------



## karo

Suri's really big.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* is on set for her second day of the TV show, _Eli Stone_, in Los Angeles on Wednesday, 16 July.
Script in hand, the 29-year-old actress smiled as she prepared for her part.
*Katie*s return to TV will allow her to reunite with _Eli Stone_ executive producer *Greg Berlanti*, with whom she worked with on the 90s teen drama _Dawsons Creek_.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* continues to film her guest spot with regular *Jonny Lee Miller* for his hit ABC show, _Eli Stone_, in downtown Los Angeles on Friday afternoon, 18 July.
Theres actually some singing and dancing she does and shes exquisite, ABC president *Steve McPherson* has said of *Katie*s role in the show as a nonprofit attorney. 
*Victor Garber*, who plays the head of the legal firm *Miller*s character, added, Shes delightful. We just did the read through the other day and she just fit in beautifully and was so unassuming. Shes perfect for this part. Its a great thing for *Jonny *and *Katie *together in this episode. Its magical.
*Katie*s cameo will appear in the Oct. 21 episode of the legal dramedy.


----------



## BTBF

Katie looked like one of those "Golden Girls" women. Suri has got to be the cutest baby in Hollywood. I think she is going to be as tall as her mom when she gets older.


----------



## winterpearls3

she's only in her 20's?  wow, she looks much older!  suri looks so cute!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Anyone else think it's funny how TomKat hangers-on (show promoters, publicists, etc) use the exact same nauseatingly superlative adjectives that T&K use to describe each other? "Magical." "Delightful." "Extraordinary." "Perfect." 

Gotta love the Hollywood PR machine.


----------



## sierrasun1

Just curious, has anyone ever seen the grandparents hold Suri?


----------



## Roo

Is it me or is katie looking more and more masculine by the minute?  The hair, the clothing, it's really creeping me out.  I guess it shouldn't surprise me since Tom's preference for 'boys' has been alluded to for years!


----------



## imashopaholic

She looked so much better with longer hair (and without Tom clawing at her 24/7).


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* bring a bit of Hollywood to the pit lane at the Red Bull US MotoGP World Championship on Sunday at the Laguna Seca track in California.


----------



## Kimm992

Their 4th of July pictures are so cute!!  They look like such a happy little family


----------



## lvstratus

Roo said:


> Is it me or is katie looking more and more masculine by the minute? The hair, the clothing, it's really creeping me out. I guess it shouldn't surprise me since Tom's preference for 'boys' has been alluded to for years!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

karo said:


> *Tom Cruise* and wife *Katie Holmes* bring a bit of Hollywood to the pit lane at the Red Bull US MotoGP World Championship on Sunday at the Laguna Seca track in California.





I agree...she's looking pretty masculine anymore.  I almost think they look like brothers in this picture.


----------



## anitalilac

I can't help noticing how his son Connor is going to be a hottie ..he is very good looking...


----------



## Coldplaylover

I'm seeing Katie on Broadway in October....I hope she still has hair!


----------



## momo43

Roo said:


> Is it me or is katie looking more and more masculine by the minute? The hair, the clothing, it's really creeping me out. I guess it shouldn't surprise me since Tom's preference for 'boys' has been alluded to for years!


 
LOL. I thought that too!


----------



## aaallabama

Roo said:


> Is it me or is katie looking more and more masculine by the minute?  The hair, the clothing, it's really creeping me out.  I guess it shouldn't surprise me since Tom's preference for 'boys' has been alluded to for years!


*
^^ ACK< OMG, that's so true!!! *


----------



## ShiShi

What's up with them wearing all the long sleeved shirts, pants and jackets?  Is it not HOT where they are?  So strange.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Roo said:


> Is it me or *is katie looking more and more masculine by the minute? *The hair, the clothing, it's really creeping me out. I guess it shouldn't surprise me since Tom's preference for 'boys' has been alluded to for years!


 
Yup!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Katies haircut and the way she dresses makes her look so old and outdated. Being married and a mom doesnt mean you cant still have some pazaz and look sexy some of the time. Geesh!


----------



## irishpandabear

Roo said:


> Is it me or is katie looking more and more masculine by the minute? The hair, the clothing, it's really creeping me out. I guess it shouldn't surprise me since Tom's preference for 'boys' has been alluded to for years!


 
^^ well said, she is boy-tastic!  Not a good look, super creepy.


----------



## karo

Accompanied by a bodyguard, *Katie Holmes* stops to chat with some firemen outside an FDNY fire house in New York City on Wednesday.
The 29-year-old actress made some peoples days by taking pictures with some of New Yorks Bravest!
*Katie* is in town to make her debut in the upcoming Broadway play, _All My Sons_. Previews begin on September 18, 2008 at NYs Gerald Schoenfeld Theater, and the play will open on October 16 and run through January 11, 2009.


----------



## oogiewoogie

She looks great~!


----------



## gillianna

She looks so much happier when she is not with Tom hanging on her shoulder.  I guess some freedom is good.


----------



## Kimm992

gillianna said:


> She looks so much happier when she is not with Tom hanging on her shoulder.  I guess some freedom is good.



Because she's really bursting with joy in the above pictures right?

LOL Come on!!


----------



## Serendipity

I hope all of this masculine talk isn't really about short hair...mine is shorter than hers and I am definately all girl.  I also walk around in comfort, tshirt, jeans, a throw on pair of shoes.  I am happy some of you aren't able to see me I could just imagine your comments.

My vote, live and let live.  She looks pretty good compared to alot of people out in the world.


----------



## karo

Serendipity said:


> I hope all of this masculine talk isn't really about short hair...mine is shorter than hers and I am definately all girl. I also walk around in comfort, tshirt, jeans, a throw on pair of shoes. I am happy some of you aren't able to see me I could just imagine your comments.
> 
> My vote, live and let live. She looks pretty good compared to alot of people out in the world.


 Wow, I couldn't have said it better! I think she's a gorgeous young woman (no matter if with long or short hair), a tender mother and a loving wife. I don't know why there's so much negative comment and hatered to her and her husband. She's obviously happy with Tom and everyone should accept this. 
We should just all let them go!


----------



## BTBF

I think it has to do with the way she dressed here. And if she were 10lbs heavier...she would definately look like a lesbian to me.


----------



## beauxgoris

When did rolled jeans come back?


----------



## candypants1100

^^i dont know but i dont like em!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

I can't wait to see her on Broadway in October!


----------



## ladyjane76

Is there a chance that she could be pregnant again?? In one of those pics it actually looks like she has a little bump ?? You have got to admit those jeans are pretty fugs and too big to boot!


----------



## lulu212121

AhHaHaHaaa rolled jeans! Not just rolled jeans, but tapered rolled jeans. LOL! When did this make a comeback? The 80's are really missed aren't they?


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* leaves rehearsals for her new play on Broadway with her trusty coffee container in New York City on Thursday.


----------



## imashopaholic

What's with the rolled jeans for heaven's sake?! Didn't look good 20 years ago, and it doesn't look good today!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* exited a Manhattan office building and hopped into a waiting SUV.


----------



## cph706

Looks preggers to me......


----------



## karo

^^^^ Really? She looks quite thin to me.


----------



## ladyjane76

I too think she's really thin, however her mid section just looks a bit off to me and not the ole baby belly excuse from suri, but a tight looking bloat, kwim???


----------



## Kimm992

BTBF said:


> I think it has to do with the way she dressed here. And if she were 10lbs heavier...she would definately look like a lesbian to me.



Umm and what exactly do "lesbians" look like??

I guess skinny and well dressed are ruled out if you're a lesbian??

Please!!


----------



## Nola

She looks beautiful.


----------



## Nishi621

BTBF said:


> I think it has to do with the way she dressed here. And if she were 10lbs heavier...she would definately look like a lesbian to me.



WTH? A tank top and jeans now screams lesbian?  But, only if she were heavier?


----------



## karo

It wont be long before we all get a chance to see *Katie Holmes* strut her stuff on the Broadway stage.  And the Mad Money mommy was spotted arriving for rehearsals early this morning in New York City.


----------



## karo

She looks great.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ she looks healthy in the new set of pics, like she gained a few pounds or so-not many but just enough


----------



## chessmont

I'm thinking if she has jus signed up for a Broadway show, she wouldn't be pg.  Maybe she slacked off a little and put on 10 because the stage doesn't add like the camera does


----------



## SunnyFreckles

BTBF said:


> I think it has to do with the way she dressed here. And if she were 10lbs heavier...she would definately look like a lesbian to me.


 
I'd really like to know why this comment was made.

I don't usually stir up crap but this is a bit over-the-top.

She is a mom, a wife and her job is to act.  Period.  Who cares about the rest.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was spotted out early Saturday morning (August 2) to take part in weekend rehearsals for All My Sons.


----------



## karo

Love her hair.


----------



## karo

One more pic


----------



## annemerrick

Apparently she likes those jeans!!!


----------



## BTBF

SunnyFreckles said:


> I'd really like to know why this comment was made
> .


 
Read page #34. For me, it's because of the short hair and that particular outfit(pix) makes her look like a man.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she does seem to favor those jeans lately, not really feeling them, but that's just me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SunnyFreckles said:


> I'd really like to know why this comment was made.
> 
> I don't usually stir up crap but this is a bit over-the-top.
> 
> She is a mom, a wife and her job is to act.  Period.  Who cares about the rest.



I guess the comment was made because this is a discussion board and people say all sorts of stuff all the time.  In real life conversations people make assumptions about gay men & lesbians, so someone making a comment like this shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was back to work on Sunday (August 3) practicing up for her role in the Broadway production of All My Sons.


----------



## lvstratus

Why she uses leggins all the time???The dress should be better without it...


----------



## NoSnowHere

I'm not feeling those rolled up jeans. I prefer not to revisit that trend!


----------



## beauxgoris

Who dresses her?! WTF? @$%$@ (sorry)


----------



## candypants1100

i didnt think that black dress was so bad, but i dont like the leggings with it.


----------



## Roo

SunnyFreckles said:


> She is a mom, a wife and her job is to act.  Period.  Who cares about the rest.



I can see what you mean... but here's the problem:

She married a guy who is involved in a questionable religious organization.  That, unto itself is really not anyone's business - but he's been very open about this.  He has also gone out of his way to criticize the mental health community AND tried to deny the fact that post partum depression exists on national television.  He's also displayed some other strange behavior in public that (IMO) has made him appear unstable at times.

Unfortunately TC has chosen to be out in the public with his views and that makes him (and her) moving targets.


----------



## Kimm992

BTBF said:


> Read page #34. For me, it's because of the short hair and that particular outfit(pix) makes her look like a man.



So you're now equating being a lesbian with looking "like a man"?

Wow...just...wow.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* may have skipped one day but shes back to sporting the *rolled-up jeans* fashion trend! 
The 29-year-old actress, who sported a cute polka dot scarf, was seen arriving for rehearsals in New York City on Tuesday morning for her Broadway play debut in _All My Sons_.


----------



## lm040523

I am definitely NOT feeling the jeans...


----------



## Jahpson

without clicking on the photo links, it almost looked like Rihanna


----------



## Kimm992

Yeah not a fan of the rolled up jeans look either!


----------



## BTBF

I love this look. A little fitted top suits better than loose one. That sunglasses is not flattering on her.


----------



## misskt

I agree, love that look as well!


----------



## candypants1100

i love her hair. i hate her pants. what is the deal with these pants?


----------



## chinkee21

She looks like Victoria Beckham here! Hate the pants too!


----------



## la miss

I'm actually sitting at home wearing my hubby's t-shirt so I'm going to guess those are Tom's jeans.


----------



## mlbags

BTBF said:


> I love this look. A little fitted top suits better than loose one. That sunglasses is not flattering on her.


 
Er... guess I'm a minority here.... I do actually love the whole ensemble, rolled-up jeans and sunglass included. I do like this set-up on Kate, makes her look young and trendy.


----------



## Minnie

candypants1100 said:


> i love her hair. i hate her pants. what is the deal with these pants?



ITA!! I really love the hair! I wish i was only so brave....


----------



## karo

Rolled-up jeans mama *Katie Holmes* takes her daughter *Suri*, 2, to a playground in downtown Manhattan, where they spent some quality mother-daughter time together on Tuesday afternoon. 
*Suri* really seemed to enjoy her time on the swings, which was where she spent most of her time at the playground. As she left the playground, *Suri* drank from her milk bottle and held onto her blankie.


----------



## karo

Suri's so cute! Katie looks really good and happy.


----------



## lvstratus

Altough she looks younger, i'm not a fan of those rolled-up jeans! and not a fan of her new hair cut, i just want her long old hair get back!she looks a bit masculine in those jeans, haircut and large shirt...


----------



## brigadeiro

Suri's just too cute! Haven't liked Katie Holmes' look since she hooked up with Tom, and it keeps getting worse IMO  (still looks beautiful, just not...quite right)


----------



## leeann

She looks like a stepford wife up top, and a 90s leftover on the bottom.


----------



## ~bastet

I *hate* the rolled-up jeans.  I hope this doesn't become mainstream.  I almost screamed when I saw that J.Crew was showing pants rolled up like that on their website!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love her new hairstyle..she can pull it off!


----------



## karwood

Is it my imagination,  Has Katie  been wearing the same jeans alot in the past seven days? This pic was taken today







Yestersday, Aug 5:






Aug. 3:





Aug. 1:






</SPAN>


----------



## karwood




----------



## viba424

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* and cute-as-a-button daughter *Suri*, 19 months, spend Friday afternoon Christmas shopping at the Grove shopping center in Hollywood.
> The mother-daughter duo was accompanied by a bodyguard who stood on the lookout for paparazzi. The bodyguard stood watch with a towel and large golf umbrella in hand, ready to shield *Katie* and *Suri*.
> The pair shopped at Pottery Barn Kids, Baby Gap, and the American Girl doll store.


 
Its so funny, my friend was in that store with them that day. That would be pretty exciting. She said Suri walked over to her son and was mesmerized by his bottle.


----------



## BTBF

She looks like a doll here.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* channels a bit of Dorothy from _The Wizard of Oz_ with her red sparkly Mary Janes on Wednesday morning in New York City.


----------



## KristyDarling

Yet AGAIN with the pinch-rolled baggy jeans!  What is going on with that?  Is she gauging her own power and trying to see whether she can revive an old trend?


----------



## illinirdhd

I guess if anyone can pull off the rolled up jeans, she can!  Not a look I'd wear though.


----------



## harleyNemma

Love her haircut. Hate the jeans.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes daughter *Suri Cruise* to Broadways _The Little Mermaid_ at Lunt-Fontanne Theatre in New York City on Wednesday.


----------



## karo

More pics. Poor Suri, bet she's scared with all the flashes, paps and people screaming around them.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Why didn't they just enter and exit through the stage door?  Suri looks so upset, and probably tired, leaving the theatre.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* out for Broadway rehearsals this morning (August 7).


----------



## Kimm992

I like her outfit here...very cute and relaxed!!  Glad she's not sporting the rolled up jeans thing today!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

mlbags said:


> Er... guess I'm a minority here.... I do actually love the whole ensemble, rolled-up jeans and sunglass included. I do like this set-up on Kate, makes her look young and trendy.


 

ME TOO!!! I like her whole get up on this recent pic posted... and LUV her new hairdo!!!! Gosh~ I wish I had a body built like hers. :shame:


----------



## Roo

Jeesh, that child needs to lose the bottle already!  I'd hate to see what condition her teeth will be in!


----------



## candypants1100

^yeah i thought 2 years old was too old for a bottle...then i second guessed myself since i dont have kids and don't really know. hmmm, i was right, right?


----------



## harleyNemma

^I thought it was a sippy-cup. . . .?


----------



## BTBF

No bottle this time.





Gorgeous.


----------



## kiera00

sorry, mistake post


----------



## mlbags

When I wear low waisted jeans, I get the same problem..... a bulging tum-tum !!! .....


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* plays with her daughter *Suri Cruise* as they enjoy a beautiful afternoon at the park in New York City on Thursday.


----------



## mlbags

Last few pics I've been seeing here are only of Katie and Suri.... where's Daddy Tom?


----------



## jun3machina

that kid looks like a doll


----------



## lm040523

she's too freakin adorable!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* arrives at rehearsals for _All My Sons _in New York today.
The 29-year-old actress is rocking a new pixie haircut as of late.


----------



## karo

Love Katie's new hair.
Little Suri is really cute.


----------



## karo

More pics from the playground


----------



## Kimm992

That is one gorgeous little girl!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I can't decide if I like her hair or not. In some photos, it looks hip and edgy. In others, it looks sort of frumpy '80s soccer mom. ?????  

Her constant new haircuts are starting to make me dizzy.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and her daughter *Suri Cruise* are spotted leaving Chelsea Piers in New York City.
*Suri*, 2, covered up her face from the blinding flahes while photogs snapped away on Friday night.


----------



## shoegal27

AWW, she is already annoyed with the paps.. I don't blame her, thats gotta suck.


----------



## imashopaholic

Those jeans are driving me bonkers. It's not 1985 Katie!!!!!


----------



## BagLadie

lmfao @ 80's soccer mom.   In most of the pics she looks great.  I love that haircut - she is stylin with it.  That baby is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* debuts a new pair of high-waisted wide-leg jeans while arriving for rehearsals in New York City.


----------



## shoegal27

Is this a baby bump I see:


----------



## karo

^^^ I seriously doubt. She has a play on Broadway till January. Besides I think any healthy woman is  allowed to have a slightly visible belly, not necessarily a baby bump.


----------



## vlore

shoegal27 said:


> Is this a baby bump I see:



Wo! That's what it looks like to me too


----------



## Charlie

Does anyone knows who is Tom's jacket by? O where I could find something similar. thanks.


----------



## i_wona

^ You might have more luck in the Celebrity Bags and Style thread, or maybe The Wardrobe? The girls in there are seriously talented at naming celeb clothing and bags.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* out to see Mary Poppins with *Suri* on Saturday.


----------



## karo

Katie looks great. Lvoe Suri's dress.


----------



## Pursegrrl

KristyDarling said:


> I can't decide if I like her hair or not. In some photos, it looks hip and edgy. In others, it looks sort of frumpy '80s soccer mom. ?????
> 
> Her constant new haircuts are starting to make me dizzy.


 
Oh man oh man....I-T-A!!! Spot on, KD.


----------



## candypants1100

another high waisted jean pic


----------



## ladamadelbosco

karo said:


> Katie looks great. Lvoe Suri's dress.



no one know the brand of suri's dress???


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was seen arriving for more Broadway play rehearsals in Manhattan on Sunday morning.


----------



## exotikittenx

Suri is beautiful.


----------



## JuicyBag

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* was seen arriving for more Broadway play rehearsals in Manhattan on Sunday morning.



Kati looks so unhappy


----------



## karo

^^^^ I guess it's because of the paparazzi following her everywhere from the moment she came to NYC. Noone would be happy about that and noone can smile to them all the time.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and 2-year-old daughter *Suri Cruise* leave New York City via heliport on Sunday.
Maybe they were leaving to see dad *Tom Cruise*, who seems to have stayed in L.A.


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie arriving for the rehealsals yesterday.


----------



## karo

More pics.


----------



## Nola

shoegal27 said:


> Is this a baby bump I see:



Oh my goodness there is *nothing* there! That´s not even a bump that´s a normal person´s stomach!


----------



## KristyDarling

Poor Suri -- she's growing old enough to be disturbed by all the paparazzi shouting in her face. She's been covering her ears in just about every photo recently. Sigh.


----------



## exotikittenx

KristyDarling said:


> Poor Suri -- she's growing old enough to be disturbed by all the paparazzi shouting in her face. She's been covering her ears in just about every photo recently. Sigh.




I noticed that too, poor little thing.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and husband *Tom Cruise* arrive on the red carpet of the Los Angeles premiere of _Tropic Thunder_ at the Manns Village Theater in Los Angeles on Monday.


----------



## karo

Not a fan of the dress and whoever is her make-up artist must really hate her - she looks so old with this lipstick and in this whole make-up.


----------



## Glamfoxx

I love Katie's shoes!!  Not a fan of Tom's white sneakers though.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was back in action in the Big Apple.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes daughter *Suri*, 2, for some trampoline lessons at the indoor playground at New York Citys Chelsea Piers Sports & Entertainment Complex on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

Suri's really cute. Love Katie's shoes.


----------



## imashopaholic

So cute. They're both covered in stickers.


----------



## meluvs2shop

finally starting to like the shorter do. i liked the bob on her a lot but then she cut that off and i didn't like the results so much. if she's gonna go short this is the way to do it.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

i've seen mag covers recently of katie moving out.. what is that all about???


----------



## exotikittenx

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* was back in action in the Big Apple.





She looks good.


----------



## calicaliente

What is up with Katie? She used to be so cute and then she lopped her hair off and started to dress like an old lady (except for red carpet events). She needs to give up those Mom jeans she's been sporting- she's only like 29 or 30 years old!!!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was spotted exiting her chauffeured car this morning (August 13) on her way into the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for another day of rehearsals for her upcoming Broadway gig All My Sons.


----------



## debsmith

Love the shoes....but....those jeans again?


----------



## imashopaholic

She's either dressing for the part in her Broadway show or her stylist hates her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i read on a blog that those jeans are her hubby's, but now high end jean retailers are coming up with their own version. don't know if it's true or not but it would make sense b/c she has different versions of them


----------



## debsmith

Hmmmm....maybe.  But if they were Tom's jeans why would she need to roll them up?  Wouldn't they be be capris on her?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ lol! i think they are around the same height give or take a couple of inches but when she wears heels she towers over him.  i think she does the "roll up" for a more trendy look or at least trying to bring back an old trend. the other day she had an old  baggy pair and not rolled up & the length was perfect.


----------



## BagLadie

I think the jeans look cute on her.  That look would look horrible on me but she can pull it off.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

imashopaholic said:


> She's either dressing for the part in her Broadway show or her stylist hates her.




"All My Sons" takes place in the late 1940's.  

I think she always looks cute on her way to rehearsal, except for those jeans!!


----------



## shoegal27

debsmith said:


> Hmmmm....maybe. But if they were Tom's jeans why would she need to roll them up? Wouldn't they be be capris on her?


 

 LMFAO.. awesome comment!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* keeps it comfy in black leggings and purple flats as she heads into rehearsals in New York City on Thursday morning.


----------



## shoegal27

she aged about 30 years overnight.... and her shoes don't match! heehee..


----------



## CCfor C

I think she looks great here...love the shoes! IMO, she's a classy dresser..not in your face..I even love her jeans!


----------



## sierrasun1

Is anybody else thinking that she's pregnant?  I know she's signed on to do Broadway for awhile; but, for some reason, I just get the feeling she is.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and her daughter *Suri*, 2, arrive back at the luxurious Carlyle hotel on New York Citys Upper East Side after a fun-filled evening at Chelsea Piers on Thursday.


----------



## mlbags

Katie is a very devoted mom. 

Also, someone mentioned a few posts back that she's always looking rather sad and I agree.  I know some reasoned that why should she smile for the paparazzi but her 'non-smiling' face is different.  Other celebrities don't smile for the paparazzi but they don't look sad, they just look indifferent.  Whereas, for Katie, she looks sad.  Just my gut feelings.:s


----------



## debsmith

ITA *mlbags*.


----------



## imashopaholic

When she first got together with Tom she was all smiles. Now she barely even makes eye contact. It's like she's in her own little world and is hypnotised or under a trance. Tom what have you done?!!


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* proudly walked his wife* Katie Holmes* to her All My Sons rehealsals at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre earlier today, constantly chatting the entire way.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## meluvs2shop

check out her funky nail polish color...


----------



## leeann

I wouldnt smile either. If I opend a mag or somthin, Id probably off myself if I were her.


----------



## Mrs. MC

I think that Katie is slowly morphing into Tom. Is that a scientology thing to dress like your husband and get your hair cut like his ?


----------



## karo

Hollywood power couple *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* hold hands with daughter *Suri*, 2, as they take a walk together around downtown Manhattan on Friday afternoon.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise*, *Katie Holmes* and their daughter *Suri* have a family night out as they enjoy dinner at the Japanese restaurant Nobu in New York City on Friday.
The trio was accompanied by *Tom*s _Tropic Thunder_ costar *Ben Stiller* and his wife *Christine Taylor.*


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* is all smiles as she arrives at rehearsals in New York City on Saturday morning.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* takes daughter *Suri*, 2, to the indoor playground at New York Citys Chelsea Piers on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Sternchen

Suri is such a pretty girl


----------



## i_wona

^ she _is, _isn't she! She must get a bit freaked out by the constant camera flashes though - in some of those photos she looks a bit sooky and frightened, the poor thing... no wonder she's always being carried by her parents.


----------



## laloki

Why is it that I can only think the following when I see the Cruise/Holmes headlines:

Suri it too old for a bottle
Suri looks like a dark version of my niece (what has my sister been up to???)
This family is so creepy
Katie looks unhappy and weird
I can't stand Tom


----------



## shoegal27

^^I feel the same about the creepy family, can't stand Tom, Katie looks unhappy and Suri is too old for a bottle.. I don't know your niece so I can't comment on that.  I also must add that Suri is starting to look like a regular starlet who is sick of the cameras.. lol.. like a little pro already.  Also.. in the picture below, this made me think:  Wow I would miss my heels hanging with this guy all the time.. I love my big stelletos.. I wonder if she misses heels, as Nicole did?


----------



## BTBF

She looks cute wearing flats. Playing dressed up is not for her. She looks ridiculous here. Too much money(to spend on clothes) is not a good thing in this case.

Suri is so cute as always. I wonder what they do to all her dresses. I haven't seen her wearing anything twice.


----------



## shoegal27

I NEVER wore this look in the 80's (too busy being Madonna), and I would NEVER wear it now!  YUCK.. not a good look.. she needs to take notes at all the fashion she must be noticing on the streets on NYC.


----------



## cph706

I think with normal jeans the above outfit would be plain but cute. I think her feet look funny in flats, as her toes/bunions are displayed. (Just my snarky opinion!)


----------



## KristyDarling

She's like obsessed with those dag-nasty jeans!!! Yuck! Not flattering or hip at all.

I'm glad to see Suri walking more instead of being carried, though. (and her little red dress with the nude flats is TOO CUTE for words!)


----------



## lvstratus

The dress she wear at Tom's film premiere is one of the most ugly dresses i ever seen! and the make up is too much in my opinion!
I think her casual style has been improving these last times,not the old and rigid style anymore, but those rolled up jeans are ridiculous to me, she is try to start a fashion mode, but those jeans, are everything, but not fashionable.in my opinion she is to skinny again, she looks tired, but i suppose she is doing many rehearsels, she really needs, because she is such a poor actress!
Anyone here noticed that after the rumors of a break up starting again,Tom is following her everywhere???he is so scary to me...


----------



## shoegal27

I agree he is creepy... like an overprotective dad!  God help Suri as she gets older and dates.


----------



## KindraB

Katie has lost a lot of weight... they seem really weird, as if they have a bunch of secrets!!


----------



## KindraB

BTBF said:


> She looks cute wearing flats. Playing dressed up is not for her. She looks ridiculous here. Too much money(to spend on clothes) is not a good thing in this case.
> 
> Suri is so cute as always. I wonder what they do to all her dresses. I haven't seen her wearing anything twice.




This outfit is Not Cute!


----------



## KindraB

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* was spotted exiting her chauffeured car this morning (August 13) on her way into the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for another day of rehearsals for her upcoming Broadway gig All My Sons.




Cute shoes!! not so much the jeans


----------



## ming286

awful jeans!


----------



## ming286

KindraB said:


> This outfit is Not Cute!


----------



## shoegal27

someone please give this beotch a mirror!


----------



## Jahpson

tom cruise was awesome in that movie tropical thunder.


----------



## irishpandabear

The 80s look Katie is trying to bring back looks like total crap on her and it needs to go away.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Jahpson said:


> tom cruise was awesome in that movie tropical thunder.


OMG ITA!!! He was fantastic.  I really have been a bit over him lately with the whole coo coo thing, but this movie really showcase his talent to be a versatile actor.  He can be totally funny, and he was.  I was very impressed.  Even more so than the rest of the cast.


----------



## shoegal27

Maybe Katie is pretending its the Top Gun days!


----------



## BTBF

Suri is gorgeous. 

Katie loves him so much she converted to Scientology. He is probably gay and she wanted to have that boyish look for him?


----------



## karo

*Suri Cruise* and mom *Katie Holmes* smile for the cameras while out and about in downtown Manhattan, New York City on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

Earlier that day *Katie Holmes* headed into rehearsals in NYC on Tuesday morning for her Broadway debut in the play _All My Sons._


----------



## shoegal27

I hope Suri has Katie's cute personality as she gets older, and doesn't become a Hollywood Hier snob!


----------



## chessmont

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* is all smiles as she arrives at rehearsals in New York City on Saturday morning.



-Hmmm, even ittie bittie titties need a bra!  Tha first pic is particularly unattractive in the bosom area...

I roll my jeans, but straight-leg, esp if I am wearing some fab hand- tooled colorful Western boots. Just enough to show the gorgeous handiwork.

_ thought I was quoting the post with the pics of her in the grey top a page or few ago.  I think youu guys know to which one I am referring...


----------



## BagLadie

Is it just me or does Katie seem to be looking more and more like Tom??  They look like twins for gods sake.


----------



## lvstratus

BagLadie said:


> Is it just me or does Katie seem to be looking more and more like Tom?? They look like twins for gods sake.


----------



## nicole2730

BagLadie said:


> Is it just me or does Katie seem to be looking more and more like Tom??  They look like twins for gods sake.



:true:


----------



## Jahpson

^^ yeah, but sadly she is taller.


----------



## mlbags

I see so much of Tom in Suri in this pic.....


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes sleepy *Suri* to New Yorks paint-your-own-pottery destination, Make, on the Upper East Side of Manhattan on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* arrives at Minetta Lane Theater in New York City on Wednesday morning to prepare for her Broadway debut in the play _All My Sons_.


----------



## lvstratus

She is always with the same type of clothes. boring and predictable...and those large jeans simply doesn't fit on her.


----------



## carriebradshaw

at least she isn't tight-rolling her jeans anymore!  that is a trend that needs to stay dead!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Katie Holmes* walks into rehearsals Friday morning


----------



## BTBF

A clean version of Pete Dorethy(?)?


----------



## Miss_Q

Tom Cruise joins Katie Holmes and daughter Suri, 2, for a family tour around New York on Friday. The mother-daughter pair are no stranger to the Big Apple sites: They've been spotted at playgrounds all over the city while Holmes is in town rehearsing for her Broadway debut. 

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20220848,00.html


----------



## gillianna

Too bad she will never find her own style.  It seems like she is being dressed by stylists who try to make her look like a Steppford Wife or she thinks she can do the 80's hippie look with a new vibe that turns out mannish or frumpy.


----------



## KristyDarling

gillianna said:


> too bad she will never find her own style.  It seems like she is being dressed by stylists who try to make her look like a steppford wife or she thinks she can do the 80's hippie look with a new vibe that turns out mannish or frumpy.



ita!


----------



## vlore

BTBF said:


> A clean version of Pete Dorethy(?)?


 Great imagination!!! Love it!!!


----------



## vlore

Aaahhhhh..."regular" jeans


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Anyone know who those jeans are by? They're super cute!


----------



## carvedwords

The way she dresses makes her look so frumpy and old.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## KristyDarling

I know that blazers and tux jackets are very "in" for this fall, but I dunno -- Katie's taking this mannish look a bit far lately. Poor girl can't win -- last year she was trying to dress like a 45-year-old socialite, and lately she's been going for the boho/androgynous Diane Keaton look.

It just feels like she's always trying and trying so hard....none of her fashions look effortless and natural on her.


----------



## sheishollywood

Miss_Q said:


>



Why is he so sweaty...?


----------



## mlbags

Despite criticisms and comments on Katie, I must say I just simply love to see her pics and I do love her style.  Thanks for posting all these pictures.


----------



## BTBF

KristyDarling said:


> It just feels like she's always trying and trying so hard....none of her fashions look effortless and natural on her.


 
I agree. She needs to know...just because she can afford it, doesn't mean she will look good in it.


----------



## Miss_Q

Katie Holmes arrives for rehearsals for her upcoming Broadway debut in Arthur Miller's 'All My Sons'


----------



## KristyDarling

Her hair is really growing on me, I think it suits her facial structure. Even though I'm not a fan of the sloppy boy outfits (not flattering on her), it's always refreshing to see a celeb being casual in public. Because celebs...they're just like us!


----------



## PrincessMe

i think shes going for the effortless chic look but is not really pulling it off


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* gets matchy with wife *Katie Holmes* while out and about in New York City on Sunday night with their 2-year-old daughter *Suri*.


----------



## karo

Some last week pics


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes *attend _South Pacific_ at Lincoln Center in New York City on Saturday.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* go for a family walk with daughter *Suri*, 2, in New York City on Friday afternoon.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* adds a new touch to her now-typical boyfriends jeans look, topping off her outfit with a stylish black fedora in New York City on Saturday morning.

Absolutely love this look.


----------



## Avril

I think Suri is probably THE cutest child in the world!  She is like a little doll, she's adorable!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* walks into rehearsals Friday morning wearing a new pair of gold flats with bow accents in New York City.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* arrives at New York Citys Minetta Lane theater on Thursday morning.


----------



## mlbags

KristyDarling said:


> *Her hair is really growing on me, I think it suits her facial structure*. Even though I'm not a fan of the sloppy boy outfits (not flattering on her), *it's always refreshing to see a celeb being casual in public*. Because celebs...they're just like us!


 
*Yes, yes, yes !!!  I'm in total agreement to these 2 opinions. *


----------



## NoSnowHere

Those darn baggy jeans again!


----------



## Kimm992

Tom is looking good in these recent pics!!

I just have to say that....despite the fact that nobody has anything nice to say about this man...the media do nothing but slam him and criticize him...the guy ALWAYS has a smile and a wave for the camera.  He never seems to be angry at the paps, he doesn't flip anyone off, etc.

I respect him for that - if it were me I'd probably be pretty peeved.

I wonder if what drives people most crazy about him is the fact that he doesn't seem to care what people say about him?


----------



## leeann

Those pants are SO FUGLY!!  She must not check a full legnth mirror.


----------



## karo

The adorable 2-year-old *Suri *was spotted with her daddy *Tom Cruise* earlier today in New York City getting ready to hop on a helicopter.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Suri looks just like Katie. Cute little girl.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* showcases a summer scarf as she gets dropped off for her ongoing rehearsals of _All My Sons_ at the Minetta Lane Theatre in New York City on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* stops in to see a performance of *August: Osage County*, the Broadway transfer of the hit play by *Tracy Letts* from Steppenwolf Theatre in New York City on Tuesday night.


----------



## brigadeiro

Ooh!  the last 2 outfits!!!


----------



## karo

Continuing on with her strict regimen of stage rehearsals, *Katie Holmes* was spotted making her way to the Minetta Lane Theatre for another day on her All My Sons gig.


----------



## lm040523

She looks really cute with the fedora on the previous page.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* smiles wide for photographers as she leaves the Minetta Theater in New York City after rehearsals for her upcoming Broadway debut in _All My Sons_ on Wednesday.


----------



## calicaliente

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* stops in to see a performance of *August: Osage County*, the Broadway transfer of the hit play by *Tracy Letts* from Steppenwolf Theatre in New York City on Tuesday night.


 
What's up with the bruises on her legs like that?


----------



## mlbags

Sharp eye, *Calicaliente*!
Probably from romping and crawling on the floor with Suri!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for morning rehearsals (August 28).

BTW These jeans are very unflattering.


----------



## leeann

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out for morning rehearsals (August 28).
> 
> BTW These jeans are very unflattering.


 

Still, an improvement!!


----------



## princesskiwi07

_I wish she had her long hair back - or a bob or something - she looks like someones grandma. _


----------



## lvstratus

karo said:


> *Tom Cruise* gets matchy with wife *Katie Holmes* while out and about in New York City on Sunday night with their 2-year-old daughter *Suri*.


 


i'm still trying to understand why they insist to wear sunnies at night....i think it's ridiculous!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I would think maybe from all the flashes from the cameras from all the paps but I'm not sure



lvstratus said:


> i'm still trying to understand why they insist to
> wear sunnies at night....i think it's ridiculous!


----------



## CCfor C

Kimm992 said:


> Tom is looking good in these recent pics!!
> 
> I just have to say that....despite the fact that nobody has anything nice to say about this man...the media do nothing but slam him and criticize him...the guy ALWAYS has a smile and a wave for the camera.  He never seems to be angry at the paps, he doesn't flip anyone off, etc.
> 
> I respect him for that - if it were me I'd probably be pretty peeved.
> 
> I wonder if what drives people most crazy about him is the fact that he doesn't seem to care what people say about him?



I've wondered why people are so down on him, too. Yes, he has some "weird" ideas (imo) but I've heard through the yrs. that he is nice and a kind caring person. I don't swallow all the "Katie's become a zombie..Tom's controlling her" stuff. It just makes things interesting to go on about it...IMO!!


----------



## candace117

He is nice, DH's cousin met Tom Cruise in NYC, and some other 'fan' pushed her down so he could get an autograph first, and Tom told the guy to stop being rude and made his way over to her so he could help her up and made sure she was okay.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for her morning rehearsals (August 29).


----------



## ladamadelbosco

i like her missoni top...


----------



## BagLadie

Here is my issue with Kate - I love looking at her styles and for the most part I think she looks great.  My observation is....she is always in long pants and sweaters/ long shirts.  It's August!  It's warm!  What is she covering up?  I never see her just in a pair of shorts/ flip flops and a t-shirt.  I love my jeans too but....I get so hot in them in the summer.  I swear to look at her you would think it was March!

Ok just my little two cents. That's one thing that always bothers me - (along with why the hell can't Jen Garner let her daughter walk for once and why haven't we ever seen VB smile???)  

Carry on.


----------



## vlore

BagLadie said:


> Here is my issue with Kate - I love looking at her styles and for the most part I think she looks great.  My observation is....she is always in long pants and sweaters/ long shirts.  It's August!  It's warm!  What is she covering up?  I never see her just in a pair of shorts/ flip flops and a t-shirt.  I love my jeans too but....I get so hot in them in the summer.  I swear to look at her you would think it was March!
> 
> Ok just my little two cents. That's one thing that always bothers me - (along with why the hell can't Jen Garner let her daughter walk for once and why haven't we ever seen VB smile???)
> 
> Carry on.



And why Jessica Alba always looks pissed


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* stays sharp in a long black rain coat as she arrives for rehearsals for her in New York City on Saturday morning.
The 29-year-old actress toted around the Fendi Secret Code Handbag in brown watersnake ($3840).


----------



## lvstratus

Great bag, but this girl should try some colours...


----------



## candypants1100

i agree.


----------



## lightblue84

*Katie Holmes* was spotted sporting a brand spankin new pair of blue buckled Rogier Vivier shoes in New York City on Sunday morning.
 The 29-year-old actress arrived at Minetta Lane Theatre to rehearse for her Broadway debut in the *Arthur Miller* play _All My Sons_.
 Again, *Katie* toted around her favorite Fendi Secret Code Handbag in brown watersnake.  Other pictures include *Katie* donning a cropped leather jacket outside Minetta yesterday after returning from lunch.


----------



## karo

^^^^ Pics


----------



## viba424

I love to love/hate the Cruises. Katie's short haircut is so flattering and cute on her and Im jealous. Ol' girl can look great when she wants to. My good friend met Tom Cruise several years ago and she said he was very nice to her. And of course, Suri...What A Doll. 

However, I was so turned off by the way they acted in public when they first met - as if they were the only two people who ever knew what it was like to be in love. I still think that whenever I see pictures of them together. Nauseating.


----------



## ellek72

Is Katie expecting?I just noticed that she has been wearing mostly baggy/blousy shirts.


----------



## PrincessMe

Katie's cultivating the church lady look


----------



## lara0112

honestly, tight fitting jeans are not for her. that is probably why she does the straightleg/boyfriend cut. I quite like some of her outfits - not keen on tight-rolling either but most of her flats are great.


----------



## imashopaholic

I absolutely LOVE this cropped leather jacket!!   But not so much on her.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* carries 2-year-old daughter *Suri* back to their New York City apartment after spending Wednesday evening at Chelsea Piers


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes a leisurely stroll through New York City on Tuesday morning with her super cute 2-year-old daughter *Suri*.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* sports another floaty top and Roger Vivier buckled flats as arrives at NYCs Minetta Lane Theatre on Tuesday morning.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for rehearsals (September 3).


----------



## meluvs2shop

the only thing that baffles me is i thought tom or nicole (well, one of them) couldn't have biological children so they opted to adopt which i think is amazing anyway.

but then many years later they both go on to have their own biological child.

i like katie & her style. for the most part she hits it out of the park for me. well, unless she's wearing the really baggy b/f jeans cuffed.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for her daily Broadway rehearsals (September 4).


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## BagLadie

Is she always cold??  Isn't it summer?  Why is she always in long sleeve, long pants?  Does this woman not sweat?!  I am hot just looking at her!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i would venture to say that it's freezing inside the theater...??


----------



## H_addict

Miss_Q said:


>


 

She looks great!


----------



## carriebradshaw

> the only thing that baffles me is i thought tom or nicole (well, one of them) couldn't have biological children so they opted to adopt which i think is amazing anyway.
> 
> but then many years later they both go on to have their own biological child.


 
I think this is what prompted speculation when she was pregnant that Suri was actually her ex-boyfriend Chris Klein's baby, not Tom's.

I haven't heard any more about that since Suri was a baby though so, who knows?


----------



## shoegal27

BagLadie said:


> Is she always cold?? Isn't it summer? Why is she always in long sleeve, long pants? Does this woman not sweat?! I am hot just looking at her!


 

... and don't forget people, she is in New York.. home of humid land of the sticky!  She must be nuts for sure!


----------



## shoegal27

carriebradshaw said:


> I think this is what prompted speculation when she was pregnant that Suri was actually her ex-boyfriend Chris Klein's baby, not Tom's.
> 
> I haven't heard any more about that since Suri was a baby though so, who knows?


 
I am still confused myself.  I don't think Suri is Tom's baby.


----------



## vlore

shoegal27 said:


> I am still confused myself.  I don't think Suri is Tom's baby.



Do you think?! I too never understood why Nicole and Tom never had kids of their own- yet they do now. Hmmm...


----------



## shoegal27

^^I don't know.. so strange though right?  I have no idea. Who knows, we certainly will never really find out.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for rehearsals over the weekend (September 6-7).


----------



## karo

All My Sons opens on September 18th


----------



## vlore

The way Katie is dressing lately makes it seem it's Winter in NY!


----------



## lara0112

i get why she is 'covering up'. maybe she is not keen of having those pics around where they disect every part of her body and make rude comments, like she's got cellulite and what have you. 

plus, i don't really see the issue with not wearing shorts and tank tops. she doesn't see herself that way.


----------



## lvstratus

It's already winter and cold in NY???i don't get why she is always so covered up....


----------



## BTBF

She likes those pieces and wants to wear them all? Or maybe she has no body fat to keep her body at normal temperature?


----------



## sierrasun1

I'm still thinking she's trying not to reveal a pregnancy.


----------



## KristyDarling

Those last pics -- that looks like a baby bump to me.


----------



## guccimamma

baby bump or not, just because she married a 45 year old...doesn't mean she has to dress like one

she always looks beautiful, but as someone pushing 40...i realize the years of dressing young and cute don't last forever

dress young and cute while you can!!!


----------



## Kimm992

All I have to say is thank gawd I don't have a million people analyzing every single thing I wear and making mean comments about it.

I'm glad I can put a sweater on in August if I'm cold and nobody accuses me of being an insane alien.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* is spotted leaving _All My Sons_ rehearsals at the Minetta Lane Theatre in New York on Monday.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ I think I see a bump.


----------



## karo

Not so sure about the bump (she's supposed to play on Broadway until Januray, so it's definitely not the best timing to get pregnant), but I guess we'll see - she can't hide it forever.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

NoSnowHere said:


> ^ I think I see a bump.



me too...


----------



## mlbags

I'm too seeing a bump.... but then like it was said, it doesn't make sense as she's on Broadway!

However, I'm definitely still likin' her with the current hairstyle. Love it on Kate. Gorgeous!


----------



## karo

There are her recent pics and I definitely don't see any baby bump in here.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

See, no matter how skinny you are, if you wear tops that look like a maternity top, people will question.  I personally never wear them for that very reason.


----------



## BTBF

She walks and cleans the street at the same time?


----------



## jennylovexo

^ ahahahahahhaah, that is so gross!!


----------



## antakusuma

I think 2 people who are not very fertile make a bad combination. But if one is very fertile (like young katie) and one is not very fertile (tom), the chances of getting a kid is already 50% higher. 

and suri looks so much like tom. this stems the speculation that Suri isn't his. 



carriebradshaw said:


> I think this is what prompted speculation when she was pregnant that Suri was actually her ex-boyfriend Chris Klein's baby, not Tom's.
> 
> I haven't heard any more about that since Suri was a baby though so, who knows?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out shopping in NYC (September 11).


----------



## lvstratus

Horrible jeans, but i love her Hermes!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

antakusuma said:


> I think 2 people who are not very fertile make a bad combination. But if one is very fertile (like young katie) and one is not very fertile (tom), the chances of getting a kid is already 50% higher.
> 
> and suri looks so much like tom. this stems the speculation that Suri isn't his.





I think Suri resembles Katie and Chris more

http://nosysnoop.wordpress.com/2006/09/07/chris-klein-the-biological-father-of-suri-cruise/


----------



## vlore

What a crazy article!!! But it definitely leaves you wondering...


----------



## karo

^^^ I think this article is real bullsh*t. I think people should really leave them and adorable Suri (who one day will read all this crap) alone and just let them live. They seem happy and that's what matters.


----------



## karo

A solo *Katie Holmes* steps out of her New York City apartment on Friday morning sporting a shiny new pair of black leggings.
Previews for *Katie*s Broadway debut in the *Arthur Miller* play begin on Thursday, September 18, 2008 at NYs Gerald Schoenfeld Theater. The play will open on October 16 and run through January 11, 2009.


----------



## exotikittenx

Katie is a gorgeous girl but I hate those loose, loose jeans and baggy clothes she has been wearing recently.  She can look so much better.  I don't see how it is so "fashionable."  She looks better in the above pic ^ with more fitted clothes.


----------



## Blueberry

She kinda looks lonely :s


----------



## Bella

^ Naaah.  I'm sure she doesn't enjoy being followed every moment of the day being photographed, that's all.  If I were in these celebs shoes (who aren't photog lovers), people would probably think I'm angry and unhappy.  It's got to be difficult to deal with it EVERY time you go out EVERY single day.


----------



## vlore

Katie looks really pretty in these last pics...I like her with this short hair


----------



## guccimamma

that article is hysterical, not sure if i believe a word of it...but it would be funny


----------



## Micah

i love her!


----------



## karo

With only a few days of practice left before her big Broadway debut, Katie Holmes was spotted heading to the theater for All My Sons rehearsals in New York City on Saturday (September 13).


----------



## ShelleyBaby

There's something so phony about them.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* en route to rehearsals for _All My Sons_.


----------



## PrincessMe

this is Katie today in NYC, it was so  hot out..i dont get it??


----------



## NicolesCloset

Is it cold where celebrities live?  Maybe I am just not sure on their locations. But, everyone is wearing cardigans,sweaters, boots, and gloves.


----------



## noon

^ the guy behind her is wearing shorts and a tshirt. Why is she always bundled up? I could understand it if she is rehearsing in a cold theater but she isnt in the theater! Maybe she has a thyroid problem or something that makes her feel the cold more?


----------



## bnjj

NicolesCloset said:


> Is it cold where celebrities live? Maybe I am just not sure on their locations. But, everyone is wearing cardigans,sweaters, boots, and gloves.


 
 That pic was taken in NYC.


----------



## mlbags

noon said:


> ^ *the guy behind her is wearing shorts and a tshirt*. Why is she always bundled up? I could understand it if she is rehearsing in a cold theater but she isnt in the theater! Maybe she has a thyroid problem or something that makes her feel the cold more?


 
Yeah, and she's wearing gloves too!!!  Weird... and in black, top to toe!
Whew, I'm feeling very warm just by looking at her!


----------



## karo

So Katie's always cold while Victoria Beckham is always hot (remember seing pics of her wearing short-sleeves on a cold November day in London), who care? I think she looks great - even if it's not weather appropriate.


----------



## lvstratus

The only racional reason i find about the fact that she wears winter clothes(the gloves are too much) when everyone is still in summer clothes, is that she is a media seeker! she wants to get attention. the fact that she is still married with Tom Cruise proves that! only publicity...she has a few talent, she needs other ways to be famous....


----------



## vlore

OMG!!! Totally ridiculous! Why is she wearing a coat??? I understand wearing pants, long sleeve-shirts and cardigans (it might be cold in rehearsals), but a coat and gloves??? Give me a break


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for All My Sons rehearsals (September 15).


----------



## Kimm992

lvstratus said:


> The only racional reason i find about the fact that she wears winter clothes(the gloves are too much) when everyone is still in summer clothes, is that she is a media seeker! she wants to get attention. the fact that she is still married with Tom Cruise proves that! only publicity...she has a few talent, she needs other ways to be famous....



Please tell me you're not serious!!


----------



## lvstratus

Kimm992 said:


> Please tell me you're not serious!!


 

Oh yes, i couldn't be more serious...


----------



## BTBF

I like it. Very simple.


----------



## PrincessMe

i sometimes think maybe subconciously katie is  trying to compete with nicole kidman, who many people consider a style icon
i think id be jealous bc nicole is so stunning & if she was my dh's ex..ush:


----------



## mlbags

Pardon me, but I'm sure this was posted somewhere, but can someone tell me details of this bag which seems to be Kate's favourite? Thanks so much in advance. 

BTW, I like Kate.  To me, yea, she looks lonely and she looks sad. She looks like she needs lots of love.


----------



## PrincessMe

i believe its the Chloe Paraty bag


----------



## beauxgoris

She has the most _awful legs_ - yet persists on wearing leggings. Someone should stop her.


----------



## monkeedmafia

BTBF said:


>



WOW lovin the androgyny she got going.... she looks hot


----------



## Kimm992

lvstratus said:


> Oh yes, i couldn't be more serious...



Yikes!!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes leaving her NYC apartment (September 16).

It turns out Katie has helped luxury denim brand Prps sell out their latest collection of lifestyle denim called Boyfriend jeans.
According to a report, Holmes favorite style flew off shelves before Prps even officially launched their womens line.
Prps creative director Donwan Harrell even credits the Dawsons Creek darling with inspiring the idea for the line, as a result of her tendency to wear her husband Tom Cruises jeans.  Its a refreshing alternative to the skinny jean, he told press.


----------



## fabulite

I have been thinking this for a long time--so glad you said it!!! LMAO





beauxgoris said:


> She has the most _awful legs_ - yet persists on wearing leggings. Someone should stop her.


----------



## zooba

I'm not sure if she is pregnant, but the cut of her jeans makes her look like she has a belly.  Not a flattering look.


----------



## irishpandabear

Katie looks like the saddest person around.  She is just glum and gloomy all of the time, somebody needs to hug her.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* carries baby *Suri*, 2, into their waiting SUV after arriving by helicopter in New York City on Tuesday night. 
The 46-year-old actor is in town to support his wife, *Katie Holmes*, who is making her Broadway debut in the *Arthur Miller* play _All My Sons_ at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater TOMORROW, September 18 (Thursday). The play will officially open on October 16 and run through January 11, 2009.


----------



## karo

Reunited with her family in advance of her big Broadway debut, Katie *Holmes* and *Suri Cruise* were spotted arriving for rehearsals at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in NYC on Wednesday (September 17).


----------



## lvstratus

In the thir pic Tom looks so.....well you know what i mean!


----------



## muggles

guccimamma said:


> baby bump or not, just because she married a 45 year old...doesn't mean she has to dress like one
> 
> she always looks beautiful, but as someone pushing 40...i realize the years of dressing young and cute don't last forever
> 
> dress young and cute while you can!!!


 

Excuse me! So those of us over 40 have to dress like old people! I don't understand your thinking Your a snob if you catagorize age and dress!


----------



## zooba

Is Tom trying to bring back Disco 70's clothes?  He looks ridiculous.


----------



## burberryaholic

Tom Cruise is so weird now!  I wish I could have the pre-scientology Tom back!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted bringing Suri Cruise to the theater as she makes final preparations for her All My Sons debut later tonight (September 18).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the All My Sons dress rehearsal (September 17).


----------



## karo

With preview performances for All My Sons beginning tonight, Katie has been putting in twelve-hour rehearsal days to make sure everything is just perfect.


----------



## tunder53

I'll be interested to read reviews on her performance


----------



## viba424

From TMZ. Thats the pits.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm interested to hear reviews from this.


----------



## beauxgoris

This is so funny!

http://cityrag.blogs.com/main/2008/09/katie-holmes-se.html#more

http://www.youtube.com/user/fromacloset


----------



## vlore

zooba said:


> Is Tom trying to bring back Disco 70's clothes?  He looks ridiculous.



And so does she!!! Now she's wearing turtlenecks


----------



## guccimamma

muggles said:


> Excuse me! So those of us over 40 have to dress like old people! I don't understand your thinking Your a snob if you catagorize age and dress!



i am not a snob, but i recognize dressing age appropriate...i think katie is dressing old for her years, she looks great...but is at an age where she can have a little more fun with her ensembles, so i say take advantage of it

what is snobby about that?


----------



## carvedwords

I can't wait to hear reviews from 'All My Sons'.


----------



## mlbags

Awww... Suri is all dressed up - first time I see her in pigs' tails!! Isn't she adorable and it's like she knows she's being seen in pigs' tails for the first time and she's oh so shy about it! Sweet.


----------



## Kimm992

Tom's smile still gets me every time *sigh*


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* is all smiles during the curtain call of the opening night of previews for her Broadway play _All My Sons_ on Friday at New York Citys Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre.
Before the show, the 29-year-old actress and costar *John Lithgow* stood outside the theater to take photographs for paparazzi and fans.
Husband *Tom Cruise*, of course, was there on opening night to lend his support.


----------



## karo

Can't wait for the reviews!


----------



## leeann

viba424 said:


> From TMZ. Thats the pits.


 Nice pit-stain Tom!


----------



## effinhaute

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* is all smiles during the curtain call of the opening night of previews for her Broadway play _All My Sons_ on Friday at New York City&#8217;s Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre.
> Before the show, the 29-year-old actress and costar *John Lithgow* stood outside the theater to take photographs for paparazzi and fans.
> Husband *Tom Cruise*, of course, was there on opening night to lend his support.



Cool! my friend went there to see the preview because her brother in law is also in the show (Patrick Wilson) and took pictures with John Lithgow, who looked extremely drunk  and Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes!!


----------



## BagLadie

I am "pushing 40" and I don't feel like I have to dress like an old lady.  In fact I probably have a more stylish wardrobe NOW than I did 10-15 years ago!  I also wear hoodies and capris and all the fun stuff the "younger gals" wear too!  Style has no age!  Ok....back to the regular scheduled program.....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Kimm992 said:


> Tom's smile still gets me every time *sigh*



Oh good I was beginning to think that I was the only one who still liked him.

I still think he is very handsome and is a very talented actor.

I don't believe in all his scientology stuff but just because he is a very powerful hollywood actor and is extremely wealthy doesn't mean he's perfect!

As far as I can tell, he isn't hurting anybody, and if he is sometimes a bit 'up himself' we only have ourselves to blame.  We put these people on pedestals just so that we can knock them down again.


----------



## nicole2730

nice to see her smiling.  at least she looks happy here...


----------



## Kimm992

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh good I was beginning to think that I was the only one who still liked him.
> 
> I still think he is very handsome and is a very talented actor.
> 
> I don't believe in all his scientology stuff but just because he is a very powerful hollywood actor and is extremely wealthy doesn't mean he's perfect!
> 
> As far as I can tell, he isn't hurting anybody, and if he is sometimes a bit 'up himself' we only have ourselves to blame.  We put these people on pedestals just so that we can knock them down again.



I will always be a Tom Cruise fan!!

He has said and done a couple of things I've found questionable - but haven't we all??  I swear some people act like they're perfect!!

Despite what the media says about him and his wife (I'd be pretty angry if I were him) he always gives them a smile and a wave and is never rude.

After seeing him on Opera as well I have so much respect for him as a person.  He seems kind and caring and really....just as human as the rest of us...

I  Tom!!


----------



## lvstratus

Kimm992 said:


> I will always be a Tom Cruise fan!!
> 
> He has said and done a couple of things I've found questionable - but haven't we all?? I swear some people act like they're perfect!!
> 
> Despite what the media says about him and his wife (I'd be pretty angry if I were him) he always gives them a smile and a wave and is never rude.
> 
> After seeing him on Opera as well I have so much respect for him as a person. He seems kind and caring and really....just as human as the rest of us...
> 
> I  Tom!!


 

"Despite what the media says about him and his wife (I'd be pretty angry if I were him) he always gives them a smile and a wave and is never rude."

I call it hypocrisy. Everything in him looks fake and not natural...the smiles, the poses...He tries too hard to give an image of a perfect and happy family...Look at Brad and Angelina, look at Nicole and Keith, look at jennifer LOpez and Marc...There is love, respect and hapinness.. Many times Katie's poor face shows something very different ...

Oh and by the way why Katie lives in appartment in NY right now she is working in NY and Tom and Suri when visit her, stay at THE CARLYLE HOTEL???a little bit strange, right??


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Oh give them a break!

Nobody knows what goes on behind closed doors - for all we know it could be Katie that's the problem!


----------



## karo

lvstratus said:


> "Despite what the media says about him and his wife (I'd be pretty angry if I were him) he always gives them a smile and a wave and is never rude."
> 
> I call it hypocrisy. Everything in him looks fake and not natural...the smiles, the poses...He tries too hard to give an image of a perfect and happy family...Look at Brad and Angelina, look at Nicole and Keith, look at jennifer LOpez and Marc...There is love, respect and hapinness.. Many times Katie's poor face shows something very different ...
> 
> Oh and by the way why Katie lives in appartment in NY right now she is working in NY and Tom and Suri when visit her, stay at THE CARLYLE HOTEL???a little bit strange, right??


 
Oh come on, I think they need to be left alone. How do you know they live apart while being in NY? I see Tom taking care of their daughter much ofter than many celebrity dads. And I think the misery that Katie's face is showing is probably caused by paparazzi stalking her everyday and taking pics of her all the time, it can be also cause by all the negative comments on her life and family.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* whips out her pegged jeans for a comeback appearance as she leaves her New York City apartment on Friday morning.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and *Tom Cruise* arrives at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City on Friday night.


----------



## leeann

It must be hard because with Brad and Angelina, Mark and Jlo, the media is all "they're the perfect couple with the perfect family" but Katie gets she's brainwashed, the baby's not Tom's, ect.  I think that the media could put Brad and Angelina inthat light if they wanted to (only Brad would be the one brainwashed.)  I would be pretty depressed if I were Katie too.  But not so depressed that I would wear those God-awful pants,lol.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out at Nobu last night (September 19).


----------



## karo

Not a fan of Katie's outfit, but she looks quite happy.


----------



## LV mania

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* whips out her pegged jeans for a comeback appearance as she leaves her New York City apartment on Friday morning.



I have a really bad feeling that these pants will be all the rage and in style next season or in the near future *just because* Katie is rocking them. UGH. They're so ugly.


----------



## leeann

I dont know how many people really consider Katie Holmes stylish.  I think she looks like she is trying too hard, and never really looks "right."


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise out in NYC (September 20).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

leeann said:


> I dont know how many people really consider Katie Holmes stylish.  I think she looks like she is trying too hard, and never really looks "right."



I think she looks best (like a lot of people) in just a simple shirt, nice cut jeans (that suit her figure rather than the latest fashion cut) and possibly a jacket.

I think she does try too hard sometimes but when you have people commenting on how you look all the time, I guess most people would TRY to look good and stay in fashion.  She just needs to learn what suits her really.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I totally agree..IMO, she usually looks like she is trying too hard. I like her when she's relaxed and her outfit doesn't look forced.


----------



## leeann

Good point, I dont really understand who pairs boyfriend jeans with heels, though.  It might not look bad with a T-shirt and flats, that would look casual and relaxed.  The jeans arent really the problem, it is how she wears them.  It is like she is going for sort of a Sex and the City mentality, a kind of "I cant leave the house with out heels cause it is just so unglamourous"thing.


----------



## candypants1100

leeann said:


> It must be hard because with Brad and Angelina, Mark and Jlo, the media is all "they're the perfect couple with the perfect family" but Katie gets she's brainwashed, the baby's not Tom's, ect.  I think that the media could put Brad and Angelina inthat light if they wanted to (only Brad would be the one brainwashed.)  I would be pretty depressed if I were Katie too.  *But not so depressed that I would wear those God-awful pants*,lol.


----------



## illinirdhd

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh good I was beginning to think that I was the only one who still liked him.
> 
> I still think he is very handsome and is a very talented actor.
> 
> I don't believe in all his scientology stuff but just because he is a very powerful hollywood actor and is extremely wealthy doesn't mean he's perfect!
> 
> As far as I can tell, he isn't hurting anybody, and if he is sometimes a bit 'up himself' we only have ourselves to blame. We put these people on pedestals just so that we can knock them down again.


 
I agree.  We rented Lions for Lambs last night.  I always forget how much I love him!    The voice, the smile, the eyes.  If only he was 6'2!


----------



## karo

Getting out of the glare of the Big Apple, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes took daughter Suri to a NYC heliport and headed out of town on Sunday afternoon (September 21).


----------



## karo

Cute family!


----------



## karo

Earlier on Sunday Katie Holmes arrived at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City for another performance in the Broadway play All My Sons.


----------



## hansyu

i love katie soooo much but i think the scientology thing should stop!!! its killing her! 

am i the only one here who thinks that katie should stop this scientology thing?


----------



## i_wona

LOL when I first looked at this picture, I thought Tom was Katie and Katie was Tom!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

i_wona said:


> LOL when I first looked at this picture, I thought Tom was Katie and Katie was Tom!


----------



## vlore

That is true, i_wona!!! 

Doesn't it seem lately that Tom is the one that is ALWAYS carrying Suri  Demonstrating that HE is the one that is in control


----------



## lvstratus

hansyu said:


> i love katie soooo much but i think the scientology thing should stop!!! its killing her!
> 
> am i the only one here who thinks that katie should stop this scientology thing?


 

I think the main question is: If Tom really loves Katie he doesn't have the right to oblige Katie to follow Scientology, being her catholic...


----------



## Kimm992

hansyu said:


> i love katie soooo much but i think the scientology thing should stop!!! its killing her!
> 
> am i the only one here who thinks that katie should stop this scientology thing?



I think Katie should do whatever makes her happy - and if that's being married to Tom and being a part of scientology then all the power to her.

Regardless of how much people think they know about her happiness/unhappiness we really have no idea.


----------



## BagLadie

Look how Katie is dressed!  Like it's January!  I can't understand what is going on with her.  I was reading a magazine and even they commented that it was 88 degrees out and she was wearing a black turtle neck sweater, jacket and boots!   I would really like to ask her why she never just throws on a t-shirt and shorts/skirt!


----------



## karo

Why does everybody say she's into scientology? We really don't know that. And why would that make her miserable? I think she's quite happy where she is and the fact that she's not smiling on every single pic taken by the paparazzi is not a proof that she's lonely/unhappy/miserable, she's just normal.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for rehearsals yesterday (September 23).


----------



## leeann

Ack!!!  Return of the dreaded pants.


----------



## guccimamma

those pants remind me of a video in the 80's....

come on eileen

yes, i am old...but i think i recall them wearing those pants!

and doesn't she get itchy in all that wool??? it is hot out for goodness sake!


----------



## exotikittenx

^^^ Horrible outfit.  I've seen her in so much better.  I just don't get it, it is not flattering at all.


----------



## guccimamma

maybe tom prefers her looking like a boy


----------



## karo

Well on her way to Broadway stardom, Katie Holmes was spotted strolling to another All My Sons performance at the Gerard Schoenfeld Theatre earlier today (September 24).


----------



## leeann

She looks like she has a long torso and really short legs in those jeans.  Either that or she needs a belt.  Poor thing, I've been picking on her so much lately, but I just don't get her!  Does she not have a full length mirror at home?


----------



## KristyDarling

Is she still wearing Tom's jeans, or are these the new supposedly "hot" Current Elliott boyfriend jeans? I wonder if Current Elliott started making them right after Katie began wearing Tom's jeans, or vice versa? Either way, these jeans are not flattering on anyone...and definitely not long-torso'ed Katie. And not even 6 foot tall skinny models.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I have yet to see anyone rocking Katie's jeans irl. What a hideous display!


----------



## BagLadie

guccimamma said:


> those pants remind me of a video in the 80's....
> 
> come on eileen
> 
> yes, i am old...but i think i recall them wearing those pants!
> 
> and doesn't she get itchy in all that wool??? it is hot out for goodness sake!


 
Ahhh yes, the come on eileen video.  I believe you and I must be about the same age.  I bet you sometimes slip and say "record store" too.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Miss_Q said:


>



What is going on here?  Ripped Jeans with heels?  I don't like that look - its half casual, half smart.  I'm all for being able to wear smart jeans with heels but these are way too casual to look good with heels in my opinion.  If you cut off the shoes, she doesn't look too bad!

Are you seriously telling me that with all her money she can't afford to buy clothes that actually flatter her?  Does she HAVE a mirror?


----------



## BagLadie

I can't imagine wearing a wool turtle neck sweater this time of year. This woman must have a circulation problem...or Tom is beating the crap out of her and she has to hide the marks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ that outfit is a mess!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's looks so old, what's up with that


----------



## guccimamma

i hate to say this, but she looked lots better when she was hanging out with posh


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and *Suri Cruise* were spotted partaking in a midday stroll in New York City on Friday (September 26).


----------



## karo

The day before *Katie* was spotted toting* Suri *around New York City.


----------



## ellek72

Her haircut really ages her.And I do wonder why she's so cold all the time.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes *arrives for her evening performance of _All My Sons_ at the Gerard Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City on Wednesday.


----------



## gemruby41

What the heck does she have on?!? She also has a run in her tights or stockings whatever it is.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> What is going on here?  Ripped Jeans with heels?  I don't like that look - its half casual, half smart.  I'm all for being able to wear smart jeans with heels but these are way too casual to look good with heels in my opinion.  If you cut off the shoes, she doesn't look too bad!
> 
> Are you seriously telling me that with all her money she can't afford to buy clothes that actually flatter her?  Does she HAVE a mirror?



I agree, I think a cute pair of ballet flats would have been cute here!  What's up with her style sense lately?


----------



## lvstratus

Last looks are really terrible, and this one with shorts doesn't fitt on her, altough i like the headband...why those sunnies, if there is not SUN????


----------



## Nola

I think she looks fab-I love her quirkiness.


----------



## irishpandabear

Love the heels on their own, but with those jeans-YIKES!  I also wonder why she is always so damn cold and boy does she look old.  So sad...


----------



## shoegal27

I think Katie is loosing her mind.. and check out this lady on the street next to Katie, shes like Oh my crap, its Suri!


----------



## BagLadie

^^  Omg.......THAT has to be the funniest thing I have ever read here!!  Oh my crap i'ts Suri!  Thanks for the early morning laugh before I sign off.........


----------



## karo

Out for her evening Broadway performance on Saturday (September 27), Katie Holmes smiled for photographers as she arrived at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater for another round of All My Sons.
  And making this particular night especially important, Katie happened to be accompanied by her parents, Martin and Kathleen Holmes, who were at their daughters new gig for the first time.


----------



## hc1871

Can anyone ID these jeans. I think they are cute. She just needs to hem them. TIA


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have never seen a more depressed woman.


----------



## looby loo

One Question- Why do they never let poor Suri walk ???


----------



## debsmith

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Holmes-turns-heat-steamy-TV-guest-role.html



Katie Holmes turns up the heat in steamy TV guest role

By Diana Pilkington
Last updated at 1:24 PM on 28th September 2008


Katie Holmes is bound to set pulses race with this steamy performance on an American television show.

The 29-year-old showed off her sultry side as she went back to her TV roots - guest starring in Eli Stone.


She had her work cut out for her - playing the role of a nonprofit attorney that required her to tap into her singing and dancing skills.

'And statuesque and gorgeous,' she added.

And Stephen McPherson, president of ABC Entertainment, described Katie's performance as 'exquisite'.

Eli Stone is a comedy-drama about a lawyer, played by British actor Jonny Lee Miller, who is suffering from an inoperable brain aneurysm that causes him to have realistic hallucinations.


Katie rose to fame in the Nineties as pretty girl-next-door Joey in teen drama Dawson's Creek.

After taking a couple of years off to raise her only child, two-year-old Suri, with husband Tom Cruise, she has thrown herself back into work.

She is now extending her repertoire to the stage, appearing in a Broadway production of All My Sons.


----------



## peace43

Katie reminds me of Natalie Wood playing Gypsy Rose in the movie "Gypsy".


----------



## karo

Back on Broadway for a matinee performance, Katie Holmes was spotted making her grand arrival at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater for All My Sons on Sunday (September 28).
  Once again, the former Dawsons Creek cutie was accompanied by her parents, Martin and Kathleen Holmes, who are visiting from their hometown of Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## Kimm992

Love her outfit here ^


----------



## wordpast

^ Agreed. very cute.


----------



## vlore

looby loo said:


> One Question- Why do they never let poor Suri walk ???



And they don't let poor Violet either!


----------



## BTBF

I like her bag.


----------



## Jahpson

I heard her Broadway performance was divine.

As far as her "fashion sense", its like she just through on whatever and hoped that it worked. not very orignal.


----------



## Jahpson

looby loo said:


> One Question- Why do they never let poor Suri walk ???


 

spoiling her.


----------



## ellacoach

I want her Chloe bag!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

BTBF said:


>



LOVE her in wide-legged jeans! They make her look so long, lean and elegant. Great outfit in general.


----------



## karo

^^^I totally aree. She looks really good in these jeans, very flattering.


----------



## karo

Enjoying a little mother/daughter bonding time, Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise were spotted stepping out of their New York City apartment on Monday (September 29).


----------



## karo

The previous day Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise were spotted out for a romantic dinner date.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted with her husband Tom Cruise and daughter Suri at Alices Tea Cup for some quality family time in NYC yesterday evening (September 29).


----------



## debsmith

:blink:  Too much shine for me...and the rolled up sleeves? ush:


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## karo

looby loo said:


> One Question- Why do they never let poor Suri walk ???


 The easiest and most reasonable explanation would be that it's because of all the paparazzi around them every time they go out. Suri's probably scared of all the flashlights and people screaming around her. And I can easily understand that.


----------



## Kimm992

Tom's smile still makes me swoon!!


----------



## Kimm992

I was obsessed with Tom back in his "Top Gun" days!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

karo said:


> The easiest and most reasonable explanation would be that it's because of all the paparazzi around them every time they go out. Suri's probably scared of all the flashlights and people screaming around her. And I can easily understand that.


 
i totally agree!  when we look at these pictures we have no idea that they are literally surrounded by paps who are shouting their name to get them to look and constantly flashing bulbs.  not only must it be terrifying for kids but as a parent, i would be worried that they would be trampled.  i think it would be negligent _not_ to carry them.


----------



## shoegal27

^^I agree.. the more I think of it, I would carry Suri also.. has to be frightning.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* sports a stylish pair of *bell-bottoms* as she heads to the Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City on Tuesday.


----------



## Mabel!

Kimm992 said:


>



What was he doing in this picture?


----------



## karo

^^^ LOL I don't want to know.


----------



## shoegal27

^^OH gross, what a caption!


----------



## vlore

Oh yeah...these were his HOT days!!!


----------



## shoegal27

yeh when he was normal..


----------



## Kimm992

shoegal27 said:


> yeh when he was normal..



"normal" is a subjective term.


----------



## Kassandra.

Kimm992 said:


> "normal" is a subjective term.


 
you are so right!


----------



## zooba

Or is it when we thought he was normal?  Please tell me that I'm not going to live through Bell bottoms again.


----------



## Tracy

karo said:


> The easiest and most reasonable explanation would be that it's because of all the paparazzi around them every time they go out. Suri's probably scared of all the flashlights and people screaming around her. And I can easily understand that.



^^i agree, think of the swarm of paps and fans----it's overwhelming for an adult nevermind a child.


----------



## karo

Katie was spotted arriving at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre yesterday(October 1) for a matinee performance, sporting a white sweater, slim fit jeans, and black flats.


----------



## lvstratus

Finally a look that i like on her! she looks great!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out on Broadway last night (October 1).


----------



## karo

She looks really good and happy.


----------



## BagLadie

^^ she looks GREAT in these pics.  I would love to see this show.  I think she has become very old hollywood-ish and a style icon.  Whether you like how she dresses or not, people are talking about it.  That's a style icon right there.  She just needs to drop Tom.


----------



## kasmom

I used to think Katie is a natural beauty when she was on Dawson Creek but lately she just look plain to me. Unlimited funds for shopping is not always a good thing!


----------



## PrincessMe

Thurs Oct 2


----------



## karo

*Katie*&#8217;s Broadway play, _All My Sons_, is currently in previews and opens on October 16th. Its first full week of performances grossed a whopping $684,002. 
Pal *Victoria Beckham* plans on seeing *Katie* in action. &#8220;We can&#8217;t wait to come support *Katie*,&#8221; she told _Extra!_ &#8220;*Tom* says she&#8217;s amazing, the reviews have been amazing. We&#8217;re so proud of her.&#8221;


----------



## debsmith

They're dressed for fall/winter...Suri's dressed for spring.


----------



## vlore

debsmith said:


> They're dressed for fall/winter...Suri's dressed for spring.



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## LaLohan

*Katie Holmes* arrives at her usual time at the theater to perform in _All My Sons_ in New York City on Thursday evening.
Earlier in the day, *Tom Cruise* and *Katie* were able to spend some down time with 2-year-old daughter *Suri* as they walked around New York City.
*Katie*s guest appearance on _Eli Stone_ will air on October 21st, in an episode entitled Grace. In the episode, *Katie* appears in a skintight unitard for her guest spot.


----------



## Jahpson

debsmith said:


> They're dressed for fall/winter...Suri's dressed for spring.


 
LOL! exactly

where is Suri's jacket?


----------



## LaLohan

As the big October 16th Grand Opening night of All My Sons draws closer,* Katie Holmes* is maintaining a grueling practice schedule, while at the same time performing multiple times a week for preview audiences.
And earlier today, the Mad Money mommy was spotted arriving at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for yet another day of work, looking a bit drab in a grey cardigan overtop a black shirt, with pegged boyfriend jeans, and black heels.
Holmes gal pal *Victoria Beckham* recently told press how proud she is that Katie is doing so well with her new Broadway pursuit.
We cant wait to come support Katie Her husband Tom Cruise says shes amazing, the reviews have been amazing. Were so proud of her.


----------



## PrincessMe

i guess Katie is keeping with her Christian roots, as shes seen wearing her cross necklace alot now
although I read you can be both Scientologist & Christian


----------



## Couture 23

They're beautiful couple !!!


----------



## sglike01

karo said:


> *Katie*s Broadway play, _All My Sons_, is currently in previews and opens on October 16th. Its first full week of performances grossed a whopping $684,002.
> Pal *Victoria Beckham* plans on seeing *Katie* in action. We cant wait to come support *Katie*, she told _Extra!_ *Tom* says shes amazing, the reviews have been amazing. Were so proud of her.



Cannot WAIT for the Tom, Katie, VB, & David in NYC pics!


----------



## dallas

I think it's very strange that picture after picture in the thread shows Tom and Kate wearing jumpers and coats and yet Suri's in bloody summer dresses. Her little arms and legs are almost always bare and one pic. in particular shows Kate wearing a coat whilst Suri is wearing a dress with nothing on her feet. Do they think it's more important for her to look cute, than be warm?


----------



## btobias

Suri is so Cute!!


----------



## LaLohan

Shes become a fixture in the New York City theatre district known as Broadway.  And last night (October 3), *Katie Holmes* was spotted arriving once again at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre.
The Disturbing Behavior darling looked confident as she stepped out of her chauffeured black SUV, sporting a matching grey wool cardigan and trousers along with a white button-up blouse and black platform peep-toe heels.
And though shes way out East, it sounds like Katie is getting plenty of love from her peeps back on the West Coast, namely *Victoria Beckham*.
The former Spice Girl recently told press, We cant wait to come support Katie. Tom says shes amazing, the reviews have been amazing. Were so proud of her.


----------



## keodi

wow that pic with katie and tom in fall like clothin and Suri in a spring/summer dress is weird..thanks for posting pics la lohan!


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## BTBF

So cute. 






Is Suri super human? She wore just a dress while the adults are having layers of clothes on.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## mlbags

For the cutest celebrity child - my vote goes to Suri.
Yeah, she's super cute.
That red dress is gorgeous.  Wonder which designer that comes from, Anyone any idea?


----------



## kcf68

Wow, Tom Cruise older children are growing up.  Look at his son Conner, he is taller than Tom.  He is quite a handsome chap..


----------



## LaLohan

Stepping out earlier today (October 5), *Katie Holmes* toted daughter *Suri* in her arms as she left her New York City apartment with husband *Tom Cruise*s adopted kids, Isabella and Connor, following along.
With Connor kindly carrying Suris stuffed toy sheep, the group hopped in their chauffeured SUV - heading off to an uptown Manhattan restaurant to meet Katies parents for a bite to eat.
Meanwhile, Tom was noticeably absent from the family outing, although he had his turn last night taking out his three kiddies to restaurant Le Bernadin.
While Tom was taking care of his fatherly duties last evening, Katie happened to be bringing in the bucks as she continued along with her All My Sons preview performance schedule.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## karo

Enjoying a romantic night out on the town, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were spotted walking to dinner in the West Village of New York City on Sunday night (October 5).


----------



## karo

Tom was kind enough to lend a helping hand to photographer who fell - graciously picking up the photographers keys and getting him back on his feet as Katie watched on.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* keeps her locks under wraps with a chic silk head scarf in New York City on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## hansyu

LaLohan said:


>



whos the girl with yellow pants?


----------



## karo

^^^ It's Tom and Nicole's adopted daughter Isabella. The boy in the blue hoodie is their son Connor.


----------



## lara0112

i often like katie's style, but the pics walking with tom are not doing her any favours. her shoes are too big ....


----------



## Nola

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes* keeps her locks under wraps with a chic silk head scarf in New York City on Sunday afternoon.



She looks absolutely gorgeous here


----------



## debsmith

Is it that cold in NY already?


----------



## vlore

I think it's a Scientology thing 'cause everyone in that family is wrapped-up in winter clothing!  
Well, expect Suri


----------



## Jahpson

Its October, I think rocking winter clothes are ok...


----------



## lvstratus

Katie looks pretty good in the blue dress, that's what i really like to see on her...young look, casual and appropriate to her age!


----------



## Kimm992

I think it's so sweet that Tom helped that photographer up....especially since they end up just taking pictures that go on gossip sites/in magazines insulting him and his family.

If it were me I'd have kept walking.

I think it's testament to the fact that he's a kind person.


----------



## carvedwords

Suri is so adorable!  Somtimes Katie really dresses nicely for her age.


----------



## LaLohan

With all of the crazy hours and non-stop preparation shes been putting into her All My Sons Broadway gig, its good to see *Katie Holmes* taking some time off.
The Dawsons Creek darling was spotted out and about in New York Citys Manhattan borough earlier today (October 6th) enjoying a break from her daily trips to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre.
Holmes was also taking a break from her usual boyfriend jeans look with a grey cardigan sweater overtop a blue checked shirt with a dark belted skirt and mustard yellow heels.
And it seems Katies initial success on Broadway has sparked interest in another Tinseltown gal to get onstage. According to a report, *Britney Spears* is looking to kickstart her acting career by following Holmes example.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Kimm992

She looks great there!!  ^^^


----------



## Jahpson

I love that look she has!


----------



## karo

She looks fabulous!


----------



## BTBF

She looks like a supermodel.


----------



## beauxgoris

She looks fine - but I think she has awful legs. Kind of cankles or something. ((hiding))


----------



## cristalena56

vlore said:


> Oh yeah...these were his HOT days!!!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and their daughter Suri were spotted leaving an office building on Broadway in Soho on Monday night (October 6).


----------



## karo

Katie looks great and so happy. She obviously doesn't have the best legs in showbizz, but I'm happy she's not afraid to show them.


----------



## karo

Tom&#8217;s ex-wife, *Nicole Kidman*, recently opened up to Elle magazine about the deeper love that she has with Keith Urban as compared to her marriage with Tom.
Making sure to clarify that the comment is not meant as a slight to the &#8220;Top Gun&#8221; hunk, Nicole tells, &#8220;I want to be really careful with that because I don&#8217;t want to take away from 11 years with that man that were really important.&#8221;
Kidman adds, &#8220;Really, for our kids - they were amidst a lot of love. It wasn&#8217;t bad and now we&#8217;re amidst a more evolved love. I don&#8217;t mean to take away anything with Tom, but I would hope that he has the same thing - *I know he has the same thing with Katie*.&#8221;


----------



## karo

Earlier yesterday Tom and Suri were greeted by fans and paparazzi as exited their downtown New York City apartment on Monday (October 6).


----------



## karo

An interview with John Litghow and Katie Holmes about their Broadway play "All my sons"
http://www.npr.org/templates/player...ion=1&t=1&islist=false&id=95366710&m=95394198


----------



## LaLohan

Most of the time *Suri Cruise* looks so angelic its hard to imagine her throwing a temper tantrum.  But earlier today, *Katie Holmes* was spotted carrying a very unhappy toddler.
The Mad Money mommy smiled for the paparazzi as she left her apartment in the SoHo district of Manhattan with her daughter, who tucked her head down and cried in protest.
Katie looked amazing in an all-black ensemble, including a sweater jacket with scarf, leather trousers, flats, and a matching oversized handbag.
And with just over a week until her play All My Sons has its big Grand Opening on Broadway, Holmes is looking more focused than ever.


----------



## Kimm992

If that's a temper tantrum then all the kids in my family must be Satan's spawn.


----------



## dallas

Temper tantrum? I don't think so ... the poor child is probably cold.


----------



## vlore

I think poor Suri is scared/tormented by all the paparazzi/fans...I am sure there is a lot of screaming and flashes (camera)


----------



## mlbags

vlore said:


> I think poor Suri is scared/tormented by all the paparazzi/fans...I am sure there is a lot of screaming and flashes (camera)


 
Yeah, the poor girl... she's always hiding her face from the paparazzi these days!


----------



## karo

*Suri Cruise* gets her creative juices flowing and shows off her very own creation from art class as shes carried into her apartment by mother *Katie Holmes* in New York City on Tuesday afternoon.
Later in the evening, papa *Tom Cruise* was seen outside his downtown Manhattan apartment holding *Suri*s stuffed animals (rabbit and giraffe) in one hand and holding *Suri*s hand with the other.


----------



## noon

Everyone is wearing sweaters and winter clothing and little Suri is in a sleeveless summer dress - what is up with that?


----------



## karo

OK, Katie needs to hire a new (or maybe just hire any stylist) stylist and fast! Sometime she looks great, but sometimes I'm just wondering if she has a mirror at home.
Love her Roger Vivier bag though.


----------



## karo

Guess we know who's the next Hollywood fashonista, it's Suri Cruise.
Looks like the 2-year-old daughter of Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise _*has her own pair of Roger Vivier shoes*_!
She already showed her love to this brand by holding her mommy's red shoe, now it looks like she got a pair in her size! Well, she's taking example of mom since Katie has more then 10 pairs of Vivier shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

Kimm992 said:


> If that's a temper tantrum then all the kids in my family must be Satan's spawn.


 

I know! I love how the media likes to exxagerate. the child is probably cold, hungry or upset her toy was taken away 

this child at this store yesterday went berserk when the mother took the book out of his hand to pay for it. When she gave it back, he was all smiles again! lol


----------



## LaLohan

With the grand opening of her Broadway show &#8220;All My Sons&#8221; in just over a week, *Katie Holmes* is getting geared up for success.  And earlier today she was spotted leaving her Soho apartment on her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre.
The &#8220;Dawson&#8217;s Creek&#8221; darling looked casual-yet-stylish in a white jacket with a black blouse teamed with distressed jeans and a pair of black heels.
And it sounds like Holmes will be doing more than just acting in the October 21st episode of &#8220;Eli Stone.&#8221; She&#8217;ll also be showing off her singing skills.
According to the show&#8217;s executive producer Marc Guggenheim, Katie &#8220;knocked it out of the park&#8221; when it came time to belt out a performance of Duke Ellington&#8217;s jazz classic &#8220;Hit Me With a Hot Note.&#8221;
He told press, &#8220;The first time I heard her sing, I was like &#8216;Who are you?&#8217; She is a revelation. It was a great experience for us&#8212;and hopefully for her, too!&#8221;


----------



## LaLohan

Hes been going the extra mile to be with his wife *Katie Holmes* during her Broadway stint in New York City.  And earlier today *Tom Cruise* was spotted on his was to catch a helicopter.
The Top Gun stud left his Soho apartment and gave a smile and a wave to the paparazzi, sporting a blue button-up shirt, jeans, and black leather shoes.


----------



## debsmith

She's got VB's gorgy tote too.....


----------



## I Love RICE

That's a gorgeous bag! I wish I can afford it.


----------



## LaLohan

*Suri Cruise* skips her heart out while holding her mother, *Katie Holmes*s hand, in the East Village in New York City on Wednesday. 
Also pictured below is *Katie Holmes* arriving at both her Manhattan residence as well as the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre to perform in Arthur Millers _All My Sons_ on Wednesday as well.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Kimm992

Awww Suri is such an adorable child!!


----------



## LaLohan

Stepping out of their New York City apartment, *Katie Holmes* and *Suri Cruise* were spotted heading out in the Big Apple on Thursday afternoon (October 9).
The former Dawsons Creek cutie held her little princess snugly against her chest, with Suri hiding her face from all of the fans and photographers waiting outside.


----------



## leeann

That poor thing must be freezing, even all the guys behind Katie are wearing jackets and long sleeves, and then there's Suri in a summer dress!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Suri is soo adorable. 
New Pics


----------



## karo

Suri's such a darling!


----------



## Florencee

OH MY GOD!!
Suri is soooooooo cute and beautiful!!!!


----------



## mlbags

Awww... Suri is really gorgeous and yes, she's becoming a fashionista... hey, for all we know, the paparazzi will very soon be more interested in getting pics of her than her mom & dad!

I know long fringe is cute, but don't you think she'll be more comfortable if it's a little shorter, say, by 1cm?


----------



## Nola

Aww so cute with the H bags!


----------



## peace43

LaLohan said:


> *Suri Cruise* skips her heart out while holding her mother, *Katie Holmes*s hand, in the East Village in New York City on Wednesday.
> Also pictured below is *Katie Holmes* arriving at both her Manhattan residence as well as the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre to perform in Arthur Millers _All My Sons_ on Wednesday as well.




I love Suri but I think this is the first time I've seen her smiling in photos!  I almost didn't recognize her!!!  She is adorable!!


----------



## karo

^^^^ You're right, she's not smiling too much in public (usually she's terrified by the paparazzi everywhere) but she's got such a beautiful smile.


----------



## KristyDarling

She's adorable but the poor little girl never has a jacket or sweater on, when everyone else around her does! Well, maybe she's one of those kids who just refuses to put on a sweater. (I have one of those)


----------



## Kimm992

Honestly...I'm sure if the child was freezing someone would put a jacket on her.  I mean come on!!


----------



## Jahpson

Suri looks like the life of the party with her parents! so fun


----------



## LaLohan

Continuing on with rehearsals and preview performances of All My Sons, *Katie Holmes* was spotted arriving at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre last night (October 9).
The Dawsons Creek darling looked focused as she exited her chauffeured SUV sporting a black jacket, grey top, black trousers, and black open-toed heels.
Another Holmes performance everyone is talking about is her guest role on ABCs Eli Stone, set to air on October 21st.
Co-star Matt Letscher told press, She does a song-and-dance number that is the best one weve ever done. Weve done tons of [musical numbers], and she was just phenomenal.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan

With another string of weekend preview performances for All My Sons looming in front of her, *Katie Holmes* was spotted leaving her New York City apartment on Friday afternoon (October 10).
With daughter *Suri Cruise* in her arms, the former Dawsons Creek cutie sported a cream-colored turtleneck sweater, cropped ankle jeans and a pair of flats as she made her way to her chauffeured SUV.


----------



## LaLohan

*Kate Hudson* kept it casual in *Juicy Couture*&#8217;s Lace Front Dress while grabbing her daily cup of coffee in New York City back in June.
In July, a visibly pregnant *Jennifer Garner* paired her tank version of the jersey dress with jeans and sneakers while out house hunting with husband *Ben Affleck* in Brentwood, Calif.
*Suri Cruise* worked out her lacy bib Juicy dress on Thursday while out shopping in New York City with mom *Katie Holmes*.


----------



## candypants1100

^idk how i feel about suri with her little hermes bag.... can't tell if i'm talking out of jealousy or out of the fact that it seems absurd that a 3 year old go shopping at hermes (there was a set of pics with her having one little mini bag, and katie having a bigger bag)


----------



## LaLohan

While many of her fellow celebrities were out and about last night, hitting up swanky restaurants and cool clubs, *Katie Holmes* was spotted going to work.
The paparazzi caught up with the Dawsons Creek darling as she arrived at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for her performance of All My Sons.
And Katie looked like she meant business, sporting a see-through purple short-sleeved sweater overtop a black bra with slim fit jeans, purple and black striped socks, and black shoes.
When All My Sons holds its grand opening night next week (Thursday, October 16th), it seems Holmes will be once again greeted by members of the anti-Scientology group Anonymous.  During the preview performance opening, members of the group donned V for Vendetta masks and held up signs that read Scientology Kills and Free Katie, Keep Tom.


----------



## peace43

candypants1100 said:


> ^idk how i feel about suri with her little hermes bag.... can't tell if i'm talking out of jealousy or out of the fact that it seems absurd that a 3 year old go shopping at hermes (there was a set of pics with her having one little mini bag, and katie having a bigger bag)



Most likely that Suri is just holding the smaller Hermes shopping bag for one of her mom's purchases.


----------



## VPS

Not sure how I feel about Tom and Katie but Suri is an absolute doll!


----------



## LaLohan

Spending another weekend taking to the stage, *Katie Holmes* was back on Broadway for a matinee performance of All My Sons on Saturday (October 11). 
Held at Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre, Katie was kind enough to spend some time greeting fans and signing autographs following the show, which saw actor *Jeff Goldblum* in the crowd.
Meanwhile, when All My Sons holds its grand opening night next week (Thursday, October 16th), it seems as if the Dawsons Creek cutie will be once again greeted by members of the anti-Scientology group Anonymous. 
During the preview performance opening, members of the group donned V for Vendetta masks and held up signs that read Scientology Kills and Free Katie, Keep Tom.


----------



## LaLohan

Getting in a few final preview performances before the big All My Sons grand opening on Thursday (October 16), *Katie Holmes* was spotted heading to work on Broadway earlier today.
Running her hands through her hair, the former Dawsons Creek cutie looked city chic with a green blazer overtop a white t-**** paired with jeans and a pair of heeled boots.
Aside from her Broadway gig, Holmes, whose 2-year wedding anniversary to *Tom Cruise* is coming up next month, can be seen in a guest appearance on ABCs Eli Stone, airing on October 21st.
Press reports tell that during one scene, Holmes drops her girl-next-door look, opting for a Rita Hayworth-like persona wearing a slinky velvet catsuit, black gloves and high heels. Holmes character Grace, an attorney who attracts Elis attention, appears in one of his dreams. She belts out a Hit Me With a Hard Note while she dances seductively.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

candypants1100 said:


> ^idk how i feel about suri with her little hermes bag.... can't tell if i'm talking out of jealousy or out of the fact that it seems absurd that a 3 year old go shopping at hermes (there was a set of pics with her having one little mini bag, and katie having a bigger bag)



i think it was katie's purchase. but it is not abnormal for them to buy Suri Hermes or other designers, they are rich.  im not saying it is right, (to me it is wrong) but....normal. i really hope Suri wont become another Paris Hilton (i just love this girl )


----------



## oscarcat729

Suri is one of the cutest celeb babies! I feel bad for her, because she'll probably grow up to be crazy or a druggie (no offense to her, but thats how most people early on in the spotlight end up). But she's adorable! I'd love to babysit her!


----------



## Luccibag

If I was shopping at Hermes and bought two items, I'd let my daughter carry the small shopping bag for me (same goes for any other boutique).  She is sharing in the "shopping experience" with her daughter.  Nothing wrong with that. Suri spends a lot of time with her mom and I think that is a great bonding experience.  Katie is still a "simple girl" at heart.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* plants a smooch on 2 ½-year-old daughter *Suri* as they stepped out of the car while returning to their apartment on Monday afternoon in NYC.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sorry if this has already been posted somewhere but I think this is sooooo cute.

Suri has custom made miniature Roger Vivier Red Patent Pumps because she loved Katie's so much.


----------



## LaLohan

Enjoying a trip to the ice cream parlor before the nights preview performace, *Katie Holmes* was spotted out for a New York City stroll with little *Suri Cruise* on Tuesday (October 14).
As previously reported by Gossip Girls, Katie is currently staying in the Big Apple as she readies for the grand opening of her Broadway show All My Sons, along with the airing of her guest appearance on Eli Stone next week.
She is amazing in the show, Jonny Lee Miller told Access Hollywood of Katies Eli Stone appearance. She was just a really, really nice person to have around. Really great work ethic. She was awesome.
She has a fantastic voice and she has an amazing number, Miller added of Katies performance on the show, which airs on October 21st.


----------



## guccimamma

they look beautiful in red!


----------



## Jahpson

it kind of takes getting use to a bit, but I really like Katie's style


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## antakusuma

*Jahpson*- THat's exactly what i've been thinking recently. i started out hating her. But somehow, every since she got that bob, befriended VB, gave birth to Suri, her style has become a class of it's own. Very relaxed and natural- no need heavy make-up but still look super chic. there's order in the chaos. Am i praising her too mucH?





Jahpson said:


> it kind of takes getting use to a bit, but I really like Katie's style


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love this pic of Suri... she looks like she's saying "yep, I know I'm fabulous at this young age!' haha... she's so cute!


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan

Looking on-so-cute in a polka dot top with jeans, *Katie Holmes* voyaged out of her New York City apartment for her big Broadway grand opening night on Thursday (October 16).
Making her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre, Holmes is expected to be greeted by fans and Scientology protesters alike for her All My Sons night.
According to AP reports, Holmes gig has already proven to be a big draw. In its first full week of eight preview performances, it was the highest-grossing play on Broadway, with a haul of $684,002 from playing at nearly 98 percent capacity at the 1,052-seat theater.
All My Sons is the story of businessman Joe Keller (Lithgow) whose factory supplied defective cylinder parts to the military, resulting in the deaths of 21 pilots during World War II. Wiest plays Kellers wife; Wilson his idealistic son; and Holmes the sons fiancee and daughter of Kellers disgraced partner.


----------



## karo

Taking to the stage for her Broadway grand opening, *Katie Holmes* performed on Thursday night for a sold-out crowd at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City.
After making her curtain call alongside co-stars John Lithgow and Diane West, the Dawsons Creek cutie headed for the exits for a celebratory night on the town.
*Wearing her own creative design*, Katie was spotted hamming it up for photogs as she attended an opening night afterparty held at E-Space.


----------



## karo

She looks really happy!


----------



## karo

Looking stylish in a fancy navy suit paired with a navy sweater overtop his collared white shirt, *Tom Cruise* was spotted leaving his New York City pad headed for the Broadway theater on Thursday evening (October 16).
Accompanied by his sister, Cass, the Top Gun hunk was out supporting his wife, *Katie Holmes*, in the official opening of Arthur Millers All My Sons.


----------



## lvstratus

karo said:


> Taking to the stage for her Broadway grand opening, *Katie Holmes* performed on Thursday night for a sold-out crowd at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City.
> After making her curtain call alongside co-stars John Lithgow and Diane West, the &#8220;Dawson&#8217;s Creek&#8221; cutie headed for the exits for a celebratory night on the town.
> *Wearing her own creative design*, Katie was spotted hamming it up for photogs as she attended an opening night afterparty held at E-Space.


 

Total mess, the clothes, the hair, make up! why she insists to design her own clothes???please you don't have talent to do it Katie!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She shouldn't quit her day job. That thing is fugly!!!


----------



## antakusuma

I am totally biased cos i love Katie. I must say that her creation would have been nice if the colours were inverted. White lace, black tube-suit.
This one's a bit... striking.




karo said:


> Taking to the stage for her Broadway grand opening, *Katie Holmes* performed on Thursday night for a sold-out crowd at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City.
> After making her curtain call alongside co-stars John Lithgow and Diane West, the Dawsons Creek cutie headed for the exits for a celebratory night on the town.
> *Wearing her own creative design*, Katie was spotted hamming it up for photogs as she attended an opening night afterparty held at E-Space.


----------



## leeann

NoSnowHere said:


> She shouldn't quit her day job. That thing is fugly!!!


 
ITA!!  That thing is a mess.  It looks like she bought a jumpsuit from Forever 21 and sewed lace on it.  She is not Victoria Beckham or Nicole Richie, she seems like she tries to be quirky but she just looks dumb.


----------



## uberdumb

karo said:


> *Wearing her own creative design*, Katie was spotted hamming it up for photogs as she attended an opening night afterparty held at E-Space.




Yikes she needs to quit that - its a mess.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Poor girl!  Apparently no one around her had the nerve to tell her the truth.  Imagine, all the money in the world and she wears that!


----------



## beauxgoris

OMG that outfit is awful. She really needs a stylist she has the _most awful_ taste in clothing.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

she just ruin her own fashion design career


----------



## vlore

Barf  She looks like an old lady...and her hair is either wet or really greasy!


----------



## shoegal27

suri needs her bangs cut!


----------



## gucci lover

^^YUP!  she sure does LOL  - poor baby can't even see


----------



## hansyu

karo said:


> Taking to the stage for her Broadway grand opening, *Katie Holmes* performed on Thursday night for a sold-out crowd at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre in New York City.
> After making her curtain call alongside co-stars John Lithgow and Diane West, the Dawsons Creek cutie headed for the exits for a celebratory night on the town.
> *Wearing her own creative design*, Katie was spotted hamming it up for photogs as she attended an opening night afterparty held at E-Space.



i love the pants and the shoes. but the top?


----------



## LaLohan

*at the opening night for "All My Sons"*


----------



## candypants1100

yeah the outfit she created....ahhhhh


----------



## looby loo

I've always read the posts on this thread and first time posting. I just wanted to air my opinion , and not offend anyone. So please be kind.

I think the poor girl can't win!
If she looks happy shes mad, 
if she looks sad shes lonely and miserable because of Tom
If she wears timeless classics shes dressing too old
and if she funks it up a little she's apparently trying too hard!

I personally thinks she gets it right most of the time. She like me, loves the more clasic sophisticated look but isn't afraid of trying diif looks either and also following trends without looking like a fashion victim.
Most of her wardrobe she could hand down to Suri and Suri would look great in the pieces in years to come.
That I think speaks for itself.


----------



## wordpast

gucci lover said:


> ^^YUP!  she sure does LOL  - poor baby can't even see



lol


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## bnjj

looby loo said:


> I've always read the posts on this thread and first time posting. I just wanted to air my opinion , and not offend anyone. So please be kind.
> 
> I think the poor girl can't win!
> If she looks happy shes mad,
> if she looks sad shes lonely and miserable because of Tom
> If she wears timeless classics shes dressing too old
> and if she funks it up a little she's apparently trying too hard!
> 
> I personally thinks she gets it right most of the time. She like me, loves the more clasic sophisticated look but isn't afraid of trying diif looks either and also following trends without looking like a fashion victim.
> Most of her wardrobe she could hand down to Suri and Suri would look great in the pieces in years to come.
> That I think speaks for itself.


 
I completely agree with you.  This girl just can't win no matter what she does people here pick her apart.


----------



## krisaya

^I agree. I like her and her style. She definitely looks gorgeous but I think she occasionally looks older than she really is.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## noon

someone cut the poor girl's bangs!


----------



## lvstratus

noon said:


> someone cut the poor girl's bangs!


 

and put her some winter clothes, like everyone around!she always dresses those beautiful summer dresses...i'm sure Katie can find beautiful winter dresses!


----------



## BTBF

Look at his face, it seems like he is freezing.


----------



## karo

looby loo said:


> I've always read the posts on this thread and first time posting. I just wanted to air my opinion , and not offend anyone. So please be kind.
> 
> I think the poor girl can't win!
> If she looks happy shes mad,
> if she looks sad shes lonely and miserable because of Tom
> If she wears timeless classics shes dressing too old
> and if she funks it up a little she's apparently trying too hard!
> 
> I personally thinks she gets it right most of the time. She like me, loves the more clasic sophisticated look but isn't afraid of trying diif looks either and also following trends without looking like a fashion victim.
> Most of her wardrobe she could hand down to Suri and Suri would look great in the pieces in years to come.
> That I think speaks for itself.


I couldn't agree more. No matter how she looks, what she does or wears people will always say that something wrong.


----------



## vlore

Can someone PLEASE bundle up Suri!!! I am assuming that it IS chilly in NY due to the fact that Tom is wearing a cardigan, Katie parades around in turtlenecks and gloves AND the other people in the pics are all wrapped up!


----------



## BTBF

Just look at the the kid on the right, he/she has boots, tights, and looks like 3 layers clothes on. Maybe Suri doesn't know what cold is.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes joined up with husband Tom Cruise, as the couple took their daughter Suri to Balthazar restaurant for an afternoon brunch outing in New York City on Sunday (October 19).


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* sports a red heart on her sweater as she leaves her New York City apartment on Sunday.


----------



## Nola

I love Katie. But why oh why is Suri always underdressed.


----------



## karo

^^^^ I don't get it either. She should be wearing some fall clothes for christ's sake! They're all wearing coats and she's in a summer dress with short sleeves. What's the matter with them? Can't they afford appropriate weather clothes for their baby?


----------



## gucci lover

that poor baby is COLD... _brrrrr_!    I don't get it either   If she's going to wear a skirt or dress during this time in NYC, put some leggings or tights on her.  Someone please email TomKat quick


----------



## Jahpson

LaLohan said:


>


 

idk, but Im loving this look. so casual, yet modern.

I think its that sweater thats pulling me in, so cute


----------



## Jahpson

BTBF said:


> Look at his face, it seems like he is freezing.


 

what a shame, and look in the background, the other kid is dressed for the season.

I wonder if TomKat understands that there are adorable clothes for children in winter gear?


----------



## noon

^ she looks really good in those pics. I like the sweater.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise was spotted escorting wife Katie Holmes out of the Hermes boutique on Madison Avenue on Monday night (October 20).


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! Love the outfit and definitely love the makeup.


----------



## Kimm992

They both look fabulous!!


----------



## nataliam1976

She starts looking like a man...


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm not usually a fan of man-suits on ladies, but Katie actually pulls this one off quite well. It's very slimming and elongating on her, and fits her perfectly. A little too mature for her but it's definitely elegant! (although Tom could've picked a contrasting color suit so they wouldn't look so twinnish)


----------



## karo

Stepping out for another night on Broadway, Katie Holmes hopped out of her chauffeured ride and headed into the Gerald Schoenfeld theatre to perform at Arthur Millers All My Sons on Tuesday night (October 21).


----------



## karo

Meanwhile, the Pieces of April actress said her goodbyes to hubby Tom Cruise and daughter Suri, as the two were spotted leaving their Manhattan apartment and heading to the heliport on the East side of New York City earlier in the day.


----------



## gucci lover

Awww Suri finally got a haircut.... but still NO coat!  :cry:


----------



## karo

Shame they cut her hair so short, she looked so cute with pigtails.


----------



## purseinsanity

You know, Katie was photographed with way too many layers on about a month ago, and everyone else in the pic was in shorts.  Now it looks like it's freezing, and their little girl's in summer dresses!  ITA with karo!


----------



## purseinsanity

nataliam1976 said:


> She starts looking like a man...


 Yep, and she's starting to look older than Tom.


----------



## debsmith

She was great on Eli Stone last night....she looked especially beautiful in the restaurant scene.


----------



## Jahpson

Tom and Katie must be lenient on Suri's clothes.

When I was a child, I wasn't allowed to not wear pantyhose.


as far as Katie's clothes. I think she is wearing the outfits appropriate for herself. She is a mom and wife after all. I think we would all have raised  eyebrows if she was wearing a shift dress, 10 inch platform shoes and long (playbody bunny inspired) hair.

she looks appropriate. lol


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ LOL, you mean like an Aubrey O'Day get-up? Oy!   I don't think anyone is advising the ditzy Playboy look for Katie, but the fact is that she is still quite young. I personally think she'd look best on the "middle ground," somewhere between The Hills girls and middle-aged socialite. She could dress on the same level as Natalie Portman and Ann Hathaway -- chic, fun, classy, AND youthful. But, I know Katie is trying to establish her own "look" so referring to other young celebs isn't all that helpful. I'm just sayin'. 

Suri's haircut is adorable!  I see the poor little girl is still flustered by all the noisy paps though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

poor suri covering her ears i'm sure due to the screaming/annoying paps.


----------



## leeann

gucci lover said:


> Awww Suri finally got a haircut.... but still NO coat! :cry:


 
It's like they just want to parade around their little doll.  "Oh look at Suri in her dress!!  Who cares if it's 60 degrees!"


----------



## BagLadie

I am not defending them in any way because it does look as if she isn't dressed appropriately....but it could be that she hates coats/jackets/sweaters etc.  Sometimes you have to pick and choose your battles.  My kids have given me a hard time with outerwear in the past and I figure if they are cold, they will put a jacket on.  But I do think Suri is way too young to win this kind of battle.  My daughter sometimes fights me on wearing a jacket but if it's cold out, she will wear one regardless.


----------



## beauxgoris

nataliam1976 said:


> She starts looking like a man...



^^I think that's the point.....


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (October 22).


----------



## KristyDarling

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out in NYC (October 22).



Now THIS Is more like it! She looks young and hip! Love the cropped leather jacket on her.


----------



## Jahpson

BagLadie said:


> I am not defending them in any way because it does look as if she isn't dressed appropriately....but it could be that she hates coats/jackets/sweaters etc. Sometimes you have to pick and choose your battles. My kids have given me a hard time with outerwear in the past and I figure if they are cold, they will put a jacket on. But I do think Suri is way too young to win this kind of battle. *My daughter sometimes fights me on wearing a jacket but if it's cold out, she will wear one regardless*.


 

right!!

Suri is too young to be making choices of what she wants. wearing a coat is practical and prevents her from getting sick. 

I hope that is not why she isn't wearing appropriate fall gear. and last time I checked NYC wasnt that warm anymore


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out in NYC (October 22).


 

who said she dresses too old? Im 24 years old and I would rock this look. love it! so Autumn appropriate. IMO


----------



## LaLohan

Enjoying an afternoon of bonding time, *Katie Holmes* was spotted out for a walk with daughter *Suri Cruise* in Central Park on Thursday (October 23).
The mother/daughter duo was accompanied by a security staffer as they wandered about the park&#8217;s grounds, with Suri splitting time between her mom&#8217;s arms and up on her feet.
Meanwhile, it appears as if Katie&#8217;s role on &#8220;Eli Stone&#8221; last night helped give the program a needed boost in viewers, as the show was watched by 8.5 million in the US, although 2 million switched over before the show ended.
This happened to be the second time that the &#8220;All My Sons&#8221; actress has appeared on &#8220;Eli Stone,&#8221; which stars Johnny Lee Miller. The previous appearance garnered 8.8 million, coming in a little bit above last night&#8217;s airing.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LVLux

debsmith said:


> She was great on Eli Stone last night....she looked especially beautiful in the restaurant scene.



I thought she looked amazing in the dance scenes but just looked unkept and undone in most of the other scenes-I must like her look better when her hair is longer- I like her so much as a person and her gangly ackward moves, quirky facial features  pokey bone structure just add to that endearing quality that she has but do wish she would get a softer look around her face.


----------



## bellacherie

They finally cut her hair! Yay! She can see!


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Suri still with bare arms and legs, while everyone around her with jackets. If she is being difficult, there are some things that should not be negotiable.


----------



## shoegal27

Suri kills me.. she is just precious.


----------



## guccimamma

i would get very tired carrying my child that much, at that age i had them in strollers...and bundled up with blankets over their knees...but maybe she is just walking a short distance


----------



## bellacherie

guccimamma said:


> i would get very tired carrying my child that much, at that age i had them in strollers...and bundled up with blankets over their knees...but maybe she is just walking a short distance


 

I've never seen Suri in a stroller :wondering


----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## KaRoL90




----------



## vlore

bellacherie said:


> They finally cut her hair! Yay! She can see!



Yuppy!!! Finally!!!


----------



## LaLohan

For the second day in a row, *Katie Holmes* was spotted enjoying the cool fall weather at Central Park with her adorable daughter *Suri Cruise*.
The Dawsons Creek darling looked blissful as she frolicked around with her 2 ½-year-old, sporting a white top underneath a cream-colored sweater jacket with black trousers and black shoes.
Later on, it was a familiar scene as Holmes made her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater, on her way to another All My Sons performance.
Katie changed into a shiny ivory scoopneck dress underneath a grey cardigan sweater with black stockings and matching black heels.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## shoegal27

Suri makes me weak, but she needs some play clothes for the park.  I love the little hair cut.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

LaLohan said:


>


fugly


----------



## Luccibag

I always wonder why celebs always carry their kids around, even when they are quite big and mom's are in heels but then again it may be a security thing.  WIth all the crazy people out there, what if someone just swoops the kid up and runs off.  Who knows but Im sure they are always careful of that sort of thing.  Kids often run off.  Even if they have a bodyguard, kids are so small and vulnerable.  Im sure holding on to your kid feels safer.


----------



## nataliam1976

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I think that's the point.....


----------



## BTBF

She doesn't do the jacket justice here.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Why is Katie always dressed for winter? Suri's always w/o a jacket.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i think if babies are in troller will be much safer than carrying them around, right?


----------



## CCfor C

It IS true that as a parent you have to pick your battles. If she's really cold, she'll deal. Not sure it's worth a screaming fit. If you give a child some power over things that aren't such a big deal, then they will accomodate you when it IS a big deal.

Love Suri and her look. But really, I love Violet Affleck's clothes!! So normal and comfy. Just the way a child should be dressed most of the time! (IMHO)


----------



## BTBF

Katie and Michelle Willams both came from D.C., they both have a daughter...but it seems like they are living in two different worlds.


----------



## KristyDarling

CCfor C said:


> Love Suri and her look. But really, I love Violet Affleck's clothes!! So normal and comfy. Just the way a child should be dressed most of the time! (IMHO)



I agree! Suri's look is doll-like -- like a porcelain doll to admire from afar. Kind of high-end and elegant. Violet looks like a scrappy, playful little kid who could belong to any of my friends.


----------



## gucci lover

shoegal27 said:


> Suri makes me weak, but she needs some play clothes for the park. I love the little hair cut.


 
I agree with everything you stated   I would freak out if my young daugher went to a park wearing a pretty dress LOL but of course, im not a millionaire   the haircut is just too cute!


----------



## LaLohan

Wearing a plaid shirt with flared jeans and chatting on her cellphone, *Katie Holmes* was spotted making her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for a matinee performance of All My Sons in New York City on Saturday (October 25). 
Meanwhile, theres talk that Katie, husband *Tom Cruise* and their daughter *Suri *may just make NYC their homefront, as an insider tells that theyve been busily buying up real estate to make their Big Apple living arrangement more comfortable.
Tom and Katie now keep 5 units in the building, a source told Page Six. They turned one into Suris playroom. One they use for a gym and 2 apartments are for staff.
The insider adds, In the past couple of months theyve bought up all these other apartments. Theyre all separate and on different floors. Tom is seen coming in and out all the time and hes really friendly to everyone he meets. But Katie just kind of keeps her head down. Everyone in the neighborhood is buzzing about it.


----------



## LaLohan

Looking very much like the picture perfect family, *Katie Holmes* and *Tom Cruise* were spotted leaving their New York City home earlier today with their daughter Suri in tow.
The Mad Money mommy looked stylish in a white button-up blouse with a black duster sweater, jeans, and black heels as she led her adorable 2 ½-year-old daughter down the street with Toms help.
According to a source, TomKat have taken over quite a few units in their SoHo apartment building, making one of the apartments into Suris personal playground.
Tom and Katie now keep five units in the building. They turned one into Suris playroom. One they use for a gym, and two apartments are for staff. In the past couple of months theyve bought up all these other apartments. Theyre all separate and on different floors.
The source also revealed that while Tom is quite friendly, Katie is a bit more reclusive. Tom is seen coming in and out all the time, and hes really friendly to everyone he meets. But Katie just kind of keeps her head down. Everyone in the neighborhood is buzzing about it.


----------



## Sweetea

Suri is such a cutie! Just love her but I think she is probably spoiled rotten by her parent. Probably is hard not too LOL..ush:. She is the only child and the parent has everything that they can spoiled her. ush:


----------



## xoxo_chanel

that is the cutest monkey haha 
anyone know where i can get onee?


----------



## karo

Suri's such a cutie! Anybody knows what bag is Katie holding in the latest pics?


----------



## noon

karo said:


> Suri's such a cutie! Anybody knows what bag is Katie holding in the latest pics?


 
Thats a Pierre Hardy bag.


----------



## LaLohan

Braving the rainy weather, *Katie Holmes* was spotted leaving her apartment in New York City on Tuesday morning (October 28).
The &#8220;Mad Money&#8221; mommy has been staying busy in the Big Apple as she continues along with her performances in the Broadway show &#8220;All My Sons&#8221;.
As previously reported by Gossip Girls, the 29-year-old Toledo, Ohio native and her &#8220;Top Gun&#8221; hubby Tom Cruise have reportedly been buying up apartment space in NYC with plans of making it their main homefront.
Since the New York Post report alleging a east coast move first broke, Katie and Tom&#8217;s spokesperson quickly denied the reports.


----------



## Jahpson

NoSnowHere said:


> Why is Katie always dressed for winter? Suri's always w/o a jacket.


 

because its fall thats why! I think Katie is season appropriate. no comment or clue about Suri

Its in the 40s here in the east coast!


----------



## LaLohan

After heading out to run a few errands all by her lonesome, *Katie Holmes* dropped back by her apartment to scoop up daughter *Suri Cruise* before taking back to the streets of New York City on Tuesday (October 28).
Braving the suddenly blustery and rainy October weather, the Mad Money mommy made her way to a chauffeured ride as her 2-year-old princess tried to keep her face covered from the chilly gusts of wind sweeping through the Big Apple.


----------



## reon

suri is so charming! i love looking at her pics !
katie holmes looks nice in many pics but i kinda prefer her in her old hairstyle.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks cute, but is dressing like my grandmother.....now i do have a very stylish grandmother....but still!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Suri is Freaking freeze


----------



## gucci lover

Katie should be ashamed of herself!  That poor baby is freezing her butt off!  Oh man, she's lucky she doesn't have a MIL like mine LOL  I really think Katie doesn't have a clue about the baby being cold or not.


----------



## antakusuma

Maybe Suri doesn't like jackets.... Kids got high metabolism, they get warm very fast.


----------



## Kimm992

I am sure if the kid was cold she would let someone know and they would put a jacket on her.  I mean come on!


----------



## lightblue84

*Katie Holmes is an Orange Bag Lady *








*Katie Holmes* looks ready to do some trick-or-treating, toting around an Hermes bright orange handbag while leaving hew New York City apartment on Wednsday morning.
 The 29-year-old actress made her way to the Gerard Schoenfeld theater for another Broadway performance in her Arthur Miller play, _All My Sons_.
 Did you enjoy *Katie* in the ABC drama _Eli Stone_?  I hope so, because she might be back for more!  
 Were waiting on a back-nine [pickup order], executive producer *Marc Guggenheim* tells EW. But as long as we can make the schedules work out, I think shes open to it. She had a great time. So fingers crossed.


----------



## jenniletv

She just keeps looking more and more like Tom.  I like her hair much better longer!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

orange and black is tricky -- i hope that was a deliberate halloweeny outfit.


----------



## Jahpson

LaLohan said:


> After heading out to run a few errands all by her lonesome, *Katie Holmes* dropped back by her apartment to scoop up daughter *Suri Cruise* before taking back to the streets of New York City on Tuesday (October 28).
> Braving the suddenly blustery and rainy October weather, the Mad Money mommy made her way to a chauffeured ride as her 2-year-old princess tried to keep her face covered from the chilly gusts of wind sweeping through the Big Apple.


 
omg! Suri looks blue in this pic!!

Its freezing over here. why the hell does she not have a coat on?

I'm mad that Katie has both a scarf and sweater on and her child is still rocking summer clothes!! 

no pantyhose or nothing!!


----------



## BagLadie

I am in Boston and we have the same weather as NY and it's been FREEZING out!  I can't for the life of me imagine dressing my child like that.


----------



## lightblue84

*Suri Cruise is Halloween Ready *







                                                                                                          Mother-daughter duo *Katie Holmes* and *Suri Cruise* wear matching orange dresses as they play together on a Central Park playground in New York City on Thursday afternoon. Looks like this twosome is ready for Halloween! (*Suri* carried around her favorite stuffed giraffe)

 KATIE'S CHANEL BAG


----------



## princesskiwi07

My goodness what happened to Katie? She use to be so pretty!? What's with the short hair? She looks like a mini-me of Tom or something?!  And her clothes? So dull and granny-ish! 

I wish she would at least put some extensions in or something - then we can go from there...


----------



## kicksarefortwids

people forget that she is only 29 and is a mother and the wife of a megastar (or at least a former one) -- i can see how she is struggling to find herself.


----------



## LaLohan

*Katie Holmes* wraps her feet up in a pair of blue ribbon shoes as she leaves her New York City apartment on Thursday night.
The 29-year-old actress headed to the Gerard Schoenfeld Theatre for another Broadway performance in *Arthur Miller*&#8217;s play &#8220;All My Sons&#8221;.


----------



## guccimamma

^gosh, it is too bad she didn't put some matching leggings and a sweater on her daughter...i am shivering for the poor girl


----------



## snoozle

poor suri, to have such a self involved mother, that girl must be freezing


----------



## LaLohan

Enjoying a little husband/wife time, *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* were spotted leaving their apartment to go out for lunch in New York City on Friday (October 31). 
Staying in the Big Apple as Katie continues her work on All My Sons, the Top Gun hunk and his Mad Money bride are then set to focus on making this Halloween the best ever for 2-year-old daughter Suri. 
As previously reported by Gossip Girls, Katie spent the previous afternoon dressing her young love in a pumpkin suit during a Central Park playground outing as a preamble to tonights main event. 
And if Halloween is like every other holiday in the Cruise household, its sure to be a fabulous affair, and you can be sure that Suri will be doted on in a massive way.


----------



## LaLohan

Its an exciting holiday for both adults and kids alike. And last night *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* were spotted taking their daughter Suri out for some Halloween fun.
The Lions for Lambs stud and his Dawsons Creek darling made their way out of their SoHo, New York City apartment with their 2 ½-year-old daughter amidst a sea of paparazzi.
Tom looked bundled up in a plaid scarf and blue coat with jeans while Katie sported her orange-with-gold-accents Halloween dress and a black topcoat and Suri opted for a red dress with white mini polka dots and white stockings.
And after a night surely filled with plenty of candy as well as a few ghouls and goblins, Tom was spotted returning to the apartment with a very tired-looking Suri.


----------



## lilatheflirt

> Suri opted for a red dress with white mini polka dots and white stockings.



Those aren't stockings! Those are her legs. The poor girl


----------



## princesskiwi07

Why doesn't Suri ever have a coat...sweater....anything on her? What is that blanket suppose to do? It looks odd that they have coats and scarves on and she has nothing.


----------



## shoegal27

^^Im starting to wonder if Suri throws a tantrum when her pretty dresses are all covered by a .... COAT?


----------



## princesskiwi07

shoegal27 said:


> ^^Im starting to wonder if Suri throws a tantrum when her pretty dresses are all covered by a .... COAT?


 

Seriously, my nephew use to do the same thing (he just didn't like being covered up) but come on, we'd rather him have a tantrum then get sick.


----------



## BTBF

princesskiwi07 said:


> What is that blanket suppose to do?


 
I think it's to cover the fact that she still wear diapers.


----------



## shoegal27

oh man.. NO coat, No walking on her own, No friends, Still using a ba ba, and NOW ... still in diapers..... Come on TomKat.. get to steppin, yo!


----------



## cph706

I think the no coat thing is ridiculous, but both my kids wore diapers/pullups until they were 3.......


----------



## imashopaholic

The plan for Katie to morph into Tom is almost complete. If only they knew how to shorten her by a few inches.


----------



## ebonyone

I think Suri chooses what she wears and she is not told no. I think that is why she doesn't wear a coat they take the blanket and usaully a jacket for her.


----------



## KristyDarling

Some kids just refuse to wear coats, BUT that's not an excuse for parents to indulge them in that way. My guess is that Suri is on the spoiled side and her parents don't like saying no to her. 

If she's in pull-ups and she's 2, that's very normal. Many kids wear pull-ups and diapers until age 3 or even 4.


----------



## LaLohan

Headed off for another day onstage, *Katie Holmes* was spotted leaving her apartment for a performance of Arthur Millers All My Sons in New York City on Sunday (November 2).
The former Dawsons Creek cuties play has been well-received so far, as it was the highest-grossing play on Broadway in its first full week of previews, pulling in $684,002.
Of the show, Dave Rooney from Variety says: Pairing Arthur Millers probing social realism with Brit director Simon McBurneys multidisciplinary experimental approach was a gamble, but the payoff in All My Sons is considerable. Holmes, he says,"handles her role as deaths messenger with neither distinction nor embarrassment. She lacks the technique to match her co-stars depths...
Meanwhile, Elysa Gardner of USA Today tells of Holmes: At best, she exhibits a girlish exuberance that could serve her well in certain stage roles, provided she finds a director who can ease her obvious self-consciousness and get her to focus on the often-intricate process of character development. Sadly, Simon McBurney, who helms this production, is not that director.


----------



## exotikittenx

I feel so bad for Suri covering her ears like that.  I'm guessing it's because of the paparazzi.


----------



## Jahpson

princesskiwi07 said:


> Seriously, my nephew use to do the same thing (he just didn't like being covered up) but come on, we'd rather him have a tantrum then get sick.


 

right! last time I checked I thought the parents had the upper hand. fuss all you want, your wearing that coat!!! lol


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## KristyDarling

princesskiwi07 said:


>



Awww, the classic little kid fake smile!!! My kids do this for the camera, too. Soooo cute!


----------



## SheBelongs

Simply amazing...


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted leaving her New York City apartment earlier today, headed to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre.


----------



## karo

I really like her outfit. She looks young and natural.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Me too, I like this outfit on her. And I've always liked navy and black together. She looks young and hip!


----------



## noon

I agree, she looks young and casual. I like her jacket. She suits the casual look.


----------



## kiss n tell

I am pulling a "Neglectful Mother" card on Katie for this no coat issue.  It is way too cold for her legs to be exposed let alone no coat.  Some folks mentioned not wanting a tantrum and empowering her - well guess as a mother of a toddler it goes like this.  "What coat do you want to wear the green, blue, or pink one?"  It is still a choice but no coat is not a choice.  I think they want to show off all her pretty dresses... There are some really pretty coats out there too.  I just don't get it and it is terrible to see.  
Now the diapers or pull ups at 3 is pretty pathetic.  Lazy parents is all I can say.  Children actually develop their sphincter muscle when they begin to walk so start slow on the toilet training and you are good to go.  They are training her to poop on herself - there will be major issues later...


----------



## BagLadie

^^ I agree and disagree.  I think her legs should be covered - there is such a thing as tights.  If my daughter wants to wear a dress/skirt at this time of year, she has to wear tights.  A jacket is a must also.  It's November!

As for the diaper/pullups issue....my kids got potty trained at 3.....my middle child was in pullups at night for a while afterwards....we had many potty training issues and no one has "major issues".  Suri will not go to college in diapers.  She will be fine.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Aw, some of these comments are pretty harsh.  Suri is always beautifully dressed, and there are countless pictures of her with Katie, something you can't say about every celeb.  She seems well cared for and like some posters have noted, not all children are fully potty trained at 3.  Why search for things to criticize when the little girl appears lucky and well-loved?


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## hansyu

^^ suri's such a cutie!!!!


----------



## dallas

DiorDeVille said:


> Aw, some of these comments are pretty harsh.  Suri is *always beautifully dressed*, and there are countless pictures of her with Katie, something you can't say about every celeb.  She seems well cared for and like some posters have noted, not all children are fully potty trained at 3.  Why search for things to criticize when the little girl appears lucky and well-loved?




Beautifully dressed, but not suitably dressed. I have to say, as a mum, that it would be unthinkable for me to go out, rugged up in a coat/scarf/boots etc. and yet have my child wearing a summer dress, no coat and without so much as a pair of tights covering her legs. I don't know what Tom and Kate are thinking when they dress their child so inappropriately. If _they_ are feeling the cold and need to be wrapped up, so does she. Perhaps they are worried that she won't look as "cute" if she is all covered up? Many of these pictures make my blood boil and make me want to slap them for being so stupid.


----------



## karo

kiss n tell said:


> I am pulling a "Neglectful Mother" card on Katie for this no coat issue. It is way too cold for her legs to be exposed let alone no coat. Some folks mentioned not wanting a tantrum and empowering her - well guess as a mother of a toddler it goes like this. "What coat do you want to wear the green, blue, or pink one?" It is still a choice but no coat is not a choice. I think they want to show off all her pretty dresses... There are some really pretty coats out there too. I just don't get it and it is terrible to see.
> Now the diapers or pull ups at 3 is pretty pathetic. Lazy parents is all I can say. Children actually develop their sphincter muscle when they begin to walk so start slow on the toilet training and you are good to go. They are training her to poop on herself - there will be major issues later...


 

First of all I fully agree about the coat and thights, but I really can't understand why would call her a lazy parent just because Suri's still wearing diapers. 
Do you have a child? Did you do the potty training? Because maybe you can give some advice. I have a daughter the exact same age as Suri and I would love her to stop wearing pullups, I started the potty training but she REALLY doesn't want to sit on it and there's no way I can force her to do this. What's more I think it would be worse if I forced her, so I intead I'm just waiting until she wants to do this, until she's not screaming and crying when I'm trying to put her on the potty. What's more, she's only 2 and has plenty of time to do the potty training.


----------



## kiss n tell

Well this is not quite the potty training thread.  I am not sure Suri is still in diapers, someone else said so.  Maybe calling Katie a lazy parent is harsh, who knows how she handles or doesn't handle diapering.  Children learn very easily to associate a potty with using the potty.  If we leave our children in diapers past a certain point they become easily and understandable dependent on the diaper.  When you actively train a child there are often messes.  I started training my daughter when she was an infant.  When she woke up from nap, guess what she peed.  I just put her on it and she peed everytime.  I could see when she was about to poop so again I would put her there.  That was the first year and yes plenty of diapers in all of the inbetween times.  When she started walking I just put her potty in the rooms we were in and put a pretty panty on her.  Thank goodness for hardwood floors.  After she peed a couple of times on the floor she made a huge connection between her body and her pee it was basically over.  

Toilet training has to be super graceful and I never had a single complaint until she needed to pee in public and wasn't in diapers.  She thought every public bathroom was not clean enough for her.  She was fully trained (through the night) at 14 months.  I do not think she is a potty trained genius or myself a super mom.  It is just timing.  Don't train them to pee in diapers for 3 years and then try to yank out the diaper and offer a potty.

I just think children are capable of so much and they amaze us each day.  If they can master a language or several in two years don't you think they can pee on a potty?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think Katy looks great when she is dressed casual in Jeans and Converse! its much more fitting for her age.


----------



## Jahpson

I dont know about the potty training thing. 

But I do agree 100% about the dressing appropriately for the colder months! Fashion alone, I think kids look so cute in their little button ups, fuzzy hats and adorable mittens.

Its so painful to watch Tom and Katie wearing overcoats, scarfs and hats while little Suri is still rocking summer sunday's best! I really hope they are not one of those spagetti parents that do whatever Suri tells them to do! 

Its cold its freezing, the child needs to wear a coat, hat, gloves, scarf and tights!!!!

They are not in california, they are in New York and every New Yorker can attest that it can be extremely cold when the season is right. I dont care if you have a warm SUV waiting for you


----------



## Jahpson

kiss n tell said:


> Well this is not quite the potty training thread. I am not sure Suri is still in diapers, someone else said so. Maybe calling Katie a lazy parent is harsh, who knows how she handles or doesn't handle diapering. Children learn very easily to associate a potty with using the potty. If we leave our children in diapers past a certain point they become easily and understandable dependent on the diaper. When you actively train a child there are often messes. I started training my daughter when she was an infant. When she woke up from nap, guess what she peed. I just put her on it and she peed everytime. I could see when she was about to poop so again I would put her there. That was the first year and yes plenty of diapers in all of the inbetween times. When she started walking I just put her potty in the rooms we were in and put a pretty panty on her. Thank goodness for hardwood floors. After she peed a couple of times on the floor she made a huge connection between her body and her pee it was basically over.
> 
> Toilet training has to be super graceful and I never had a single complaint until she needed to pee in public and wasn't in diapers. She thought every public bathroom was not clean enough for her. She was fully trained (through the night) at 14 months. I do not think she is a potty trained genius or myself a super mom. It is just timing. Don't train them to pee in diapers for 3 years and then try to yank out the diaper and offer a potty.
> 
> I just think children are capable of so much and they amaze us each day. If they can master a language or several in two years don't you think they can pee on a potty?


 

Lets not also forget that Katie is a new mom. Being a mother is not something that is written, its something that you just do. We can't expect every new mom to just know the rules.

Besides, we dont know if she is currently in potty training. Its can take months for a child to learn (depending on the child)!


----------



## imashopaholic

That ladybug umbrella is almost as cute as little Suri.


----------



## bisbee

kiss n tell said:


> Well this is not quite the potty training thread. I am not sure Suri is still in diapers, someone else said so. Maybe calling Katie a lazy parent is harsh, who knows how she handles or doesn't handle diapering. Children learn very easily to associate a potty with using the potty. If we leave our children in diapers past a certain point they become easily and understandable dependent on the diaper. When you actively train a child there are often messes. I started training my daughter when she was an infant. When she woke up from nap, guess what she peed. I just put her on it and she peed everytime. I could see when she was about to poop so again I would put her there. That was the first year and yes plenty of diapers in all of the inbetween times. When she started walking I just put her potty in the rooms we were in and put a pretty panty on her. Thank goodness for hardwood floors. After she peed a couple of times on the floor she made a huge connection between her body and her pee it was basically over.
> 
> Toilet training has to be super graceful and I never had a single complaint until she needed to pee in public and wasn't in diapers. She thought every public bathroom was not clean enough for her. She was fully trained (through the night) at 14 months. I do not think she is a potty trained genius or myself a super mom. It is just timing. Don't train them to pee in diapers for 3 years and then try to yank out the diaper and offer a potty.
> 
> I just think children are capable of so much and they amaze us each day. If they can master a language or several in two years don't you think they can pee on a potty?


 
Every child will eventually be trained unless there is a physical or psychological problem. Some children are ready to be trained before they are 2, but more are not - their bladders are not developed enough, and it can cause other problems - I have heard this from many doctors. My granddaughter is 3 1/2 - it took a long time for her to "get it", but once she did, she has had no accidents during the day. She is, however, a VERY sound sleeper, and continues to wet herself at night - she does NOT wake up if she has to go. At some point, her parents will probably begin to withhold fluids after a certain time, but right now, I don't think that is the problem - if she were a lighter sleeper, I'm sure she would wake up when she has to go - but I certainly don't consider it an emergency - and I know how to keep my mouth shut!

If a child is at home with a parent 24/7, I'm sure it is much easier to train him/her, but if that is not the case, it can take longer. Obsessing over it won't make it any easier for parent OR child!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Suri finally got a pair of pants


----------



## gucci lover

^^looks like a long sleeve shirt too [not a jacket or a coat] but i guess it's a start.
Mama is all bundled up though :shame:


----------



## KristyDarling

Wow, I know this is a Tom and Katie thread but I just had to address the harsh and judgmental comments on potty-training! According to every authoritative medical organization out there, the age or "readiness" for potty training varies widely.  The AAFP says most kids are ready to START potty-training between 18 and 24 months. Some train by 18 months, most train by 2 or 2 1/2, and the rest by 3 1/2 or even later....and all are *normal*. Every child is DIFFERENT and you simply can't assume that they are ALL ready to be trained as infants (fully trained by 14 months is exceptional, not AT ALL typical). Just because a parent doesn't start potty-training their child during infancy does not mean they're lazy!  

Every child is different and develops at their own pace, including toilet-training readiness. It's not just about "sphincter development" -- it's complex because it also involves a child's individual maturity level and personality. I introduced both my kids to the potty when they were 1 1/2. My son (my older child) was fully trained by 2yrs3mo because he was interested in learning and fairly mature, but my daughter had zero interest and refused to use the potty until she was 3 1/2! And believe me, I tried every trick in the book. Since my daughter was still in pull-ups at age 3 ("pathetic," in K n T's words), that equates to me "training her to poop on herself?" Uh, I think not. I tried for 2 years to get her NOT to do that! In the end, it was all about whether SHE wanted it badly enough, and it had very little to do with me. This may be the case with Suri as well, and there'd be nothing wrong with that.


----------



## imashopaholic

:back2topic:

Suri looks so cute in her red and black outfit.


----------



## NYCBelle

this little girl needs a coat!


----------



## Jahpson

what an adorable umbrella.

and this outfit is much more suitable for the season, well done Katie


----------



## guccimamma

neither of my kids were completely potty trained at age 3, not for lack of trying...i certainly can't make any judgements about that!


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri out for a walk through Union Squares Farmers Market in New York City on Friday afternoon


----------



## karo

Suri's such a cutie!


----------



## gucci lover

karo said:


> Suri's such a cutie!


 
^^this one cracks me up   tooo funny!!!


----------



## krisaya

The picture of her kicking the fence is adorable. I really like her mary jane shoes


----------



## Roo

I don't know if anyone has asked this already, but there is something I don't understand.  Nicole and Tom's kids were rarely photographed in public.  This child is constantly photographed.  Was that because Nicole wanted them out of the public eye?  I am not so sure exposing a young child to this constantly is such a good idea...?


----------



## lvstratus

i wonder the same think...i don't see other famous children be photographed every single day...doesn't the theater has another door, not accesable to public in general?why Katie or Tom don't leave their appartment from the garage?why they need to leave it from the front door, where they know there are every day paps following them?
besides in some photos it seems Katie is enjoying that Suri is smiling to the paps....if it was me i wouldn't enjoy having media following me and my daughter every day...i would be MAD!


----------



## karo

Love this pic!

I doubt that Tom and Katie want paparazzi all around their daughter. Since she was born there were not many pics of her, basicly only when they were visiting NY or other city, in L.A. they have a house in a gated community and they rarely leave it. But as now they've moved to NYC for Katie's Broadway play I guess it's much easier for the paparazzi to take pics of them. Just look at Suri who's terrified and scared at most of the pics taken of her recently, I don't think her parents would do that to her intentionally.


----------



## shoegal27

Its the Karate Kitten!  Too cute!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes her 2-year-old daughter *Suri* to the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City on Friday morning.


----------



## karo

I really like Katie's hair like this. She looks so good.


----------



## Jahpson

Roo said:


> I don't know if anyone has asked this already, but there is something I don't understand. Nicole and Tom's kids were rarely photographed in public. This child is constantly photographed. Was that because Nicole wanted them out of the public eye? I am not so sure exposing a young child to this constantly is such a good idea...?


 

my guess is because Suri's biological parents are stars. Like Angie and Brad, its seems the paps gain more fuss over Shiloh (and new twins) then they did the other kiddies.


ps. that blankie that Suri carries looks super soft


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* heads out to the theater in a purple cardigan and polka dot scarf (H&M Commes des Garcons) on Sunday in New York City.


----------



## Jahpson

^ I love everything but the open toed boots


----------



## karo

^^^ The boots are Azzedine Alaia


----------



## lara0112

some of these pics are too cute....


----------



## imashopaholic

Somebody's not happy!


----------



## noon

Dont cry Suri, mommy will buy you a new pair of shoes!


----------



## strawberrysky

i really like katie's style these days...some people say she's too conservative but i think she looks fab...understated chic...a nice change from other hollywood chicas in their 20s.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (November 11).


----------



## NoSnowHere

Is it me, or does it look like Katie has really aged lately?


----------



## Jahpson

strawberrysky said:


> i really like katie's style these days...some people say she's too conservative but i think she looks fab...understated chic...a nice change from other hollywood chicas in their 20s.


 

totally agree. she looks like a wife, mother and serious actress.

wonder why they don't give Jennifer Garner the same flack and that woman's outfit is always snooze city!


----------



## guccimamma

NoSnowHere said:


> Is it me, or does it look like Katie has really aged lately?



kids do that to you.


----------



## beauxgoris

NoSnowHere said:


> Is it me, or does it look like Katie has really aged lately?



^^She has - not facially but her hair and outfits seem really dowdy.


----------



## imashopaholic

Hard to believe she's only 29 (30 next month). Without the red carpet hair, makeup and wardrobe she looks a lot older.


----------



## karo

Keeping quite the hectic schedule, Katie Holmes was spotted making her way all over New York City on what was a chilly Wednesday (November 12).
The former Dawsons Creek cutie first stepped out of her Big Apple apartment to attend her downtown yoga class. After stretching and breathing, Katie left the session with a big smile on her face.


----------



## karo

Following a trip back home to clean up and change clothes, Mrs Tom Cruise was once again spotted heading back out of her NYC abode - this time for an evening at work.
Decked out in soft white winter casual wear with a pair of jeans, the 29-year-old ventured over to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre, greeting fans before making her inside to prep for her night onstage.


----------



## imashopaholic

It's great to see her genuinely smiling again (but that facial expression is a little scary!).


----------



## Bagspy

^^ It seems that she also shares the same facial expression as Tom Cruise


----------



## noon

Those boots in the last set of pics are not flattering at all.


----------



## Jahpson

Bagspy said:


> ^^ It seems that she also shares the same facial expression as Tom Cruise


 

I was just about to say the same thing about those photos


----------



## antakusuma

did anyone watch tropic thunder... tom was REALLY funny in tht.


----------



## BTBF

Jahpson said:


> I was just about to say the same thing about those photos


 
Same here. It's crazy.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

antakusuma said:


> did anyone watch tropic thunder... tom was REALLY funny in tht.



i love him the most in that movie


----------



## antakusuma

i_love_yorkie said:


> i love him the most in that movie


 
Yeap. all the scientology scandals made me forget how good an actor he really is.


----------



## LaLohan

Shes one of Broadways current favorites, and last night *Katie Holmes* was spotted on her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for another performance of All My Sons.
The Dawsons Creek darling chatted on her mobile phone as she sauntered down the street, sporting a grey cardigan, white top, slim-fit jeans, and brown suede boots.
And it sounds like Katie has yet another English friend (besides Victoria Beckham) - Peaches Geldof recently saw Holmes on Broadway, and the two became fast friends.
A source told press, Peaches went to see Katie in the play All My Sons and sent her a lovely letter asking if she could interview her for Nylon. The pair soon hit it off and enjoyed afternoon tea at a suite in the Rivington Hotel. Peaches played with Suri while Katie read through some film scripts. Katie gave her some brilliant advice and Peaches says she is genuinely one of the nicest people shes met and Suri is a doll.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted on her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for another performance of All My Sons.


----------



## nataliam1976

imashopaholic said:


> It's great to see her genuinely smiling again (but that facial expression is a little scary!).



what a difference from a few years ago


----------



## karo

She really is in no-win position. She's always criticised for what she wears, how she looks, if she's smiling or not. I guess this is not a good pic of her to compare, you should take a pic from official appearance to compare to this one, not a candid, where she's even without makeup.

I think she looks quite fab lately, especially with all the hair and makeup done.


----------



## nataliam1976

ok, candid then








longer hair, more feminine, not as skinny, different person IMHO.  To me she looks much older now than she really is. And much less natural.


----------



## sierrasun1

Wow, that one smile looks A LOT like Tom's smile!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow, I agree. She certainly has aged herself with the dowdy wardrobe and boy cut hairdo.


----------



## LaLohan

Working weekends, *Katie Holmes* was spotted out on Saturday (November 15) leaving her New York City apartment for two trips to the Broadway stage.
Continuing on with performances of All My Sons, the former Dawsons Creek cutie was excorted to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre by her security staffer - heading back home afterwards.
Back at her place, Mrs *Tom Cruise* made a wardrobe change by changing her scarf, shirt and boots, also seemingly sporting shorter hair than just a few hours earlier.
Meanwhile, Katie recently opened up about who she considers to be a role model - naming Jada Pinkett-Smith as just that person.
Jada is so strong, Holmes told People magazine She is a rare woman  a phenomenal friend, mother, wife. She inspires me.
Echoing similar sentiments, Katies Top Gun hubby tells: Jada tells it like it is. She creates art in her life ... Shes effortless. She just has such class.


----------



## shoegal27

I personally like her style a lot more before than now, but I do still think that no matter what she does to her hair, she is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## antakusuma

i prefer the katie now... Stylish and chic. it's normal to dress older when u're out with someone older. u can't be walking around like a kid right.


----------



## karo

^^^ I agree. I like her so much more now. She's more sophisticated and stylish.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* works out a pair of bell-bottom jeans as she leaves her New York City apartment for her Broadway performance of _All My Sons_ on Saturday.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

looking cute here^


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading to the theater and out with Suri earlier in the day (November 18).


----------



## PrincessMe

Katie wearing shorts 11/19/08


----------



## karo

A really weird outfit, and a really gorgeous bag.


----------



## gucci lover

Katie must literally "wash & go"  she's been leaving the house with her hair wet alot lately. 
Doesn't she know she can catch a cold that way??


----------



## noon

gucci lover said:


> Katie must literally "wash & go" she's been leaving the house with her hair wet alot lately.
> Doesn't she know she can catch a cold that way??


 

well atleast we all know she showers regularly. Unlike some other celebs that look like they havent bathed in a very long time


----------



## gucci lover

^^haha so true!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Suri's wearing a coat!





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## kiss n tell

After all the press about this child not wearing a coat I knew it was just a matter of time!  Yay yippy yay!  The girl is dressed for the weather .


----------



## noon

Finally!! She's got a coat on.


----------



## exotikittenx

Yay, adorable Suri has a coat in the freezing, freezing weather finally.  Next up: a pair of mittens and hat!  (but at least a step has been made)


----------



## karo

Suri looks so cute in her little coat! Katie looks great with that gorgeous Birkin, just wonder if that's her 2nd wedding anniversary gift from Tom.


----------



## BTBF

Suri looks so grown-up now.


----------



## kiss n tell

exotikittenx said:


> Yay, adorable Suri has a coat in the freezing, freezing weather finally. Next up: a pair of mittens and hat! (but at least a step has been made)


 You know you are right she needs a hat and mittens!  I was so happy  to see covered legs and a coat but it is in the 30's there, still no sense...


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* shakes up a snow globe and shares a sweet mother-daughter moment with *Suri* at Rockefeller Center in New York City on Wednesday night.
The twosome hit up Dean & DeLuca gourmet food store and bought a tasty treat to take back home!
*Suri*, 2, wore a cute fur-lined Burberry coat and carried around a plush snowman.


----------



## karo

Suri's such a cutie!


----------



## gucci lover

^^awww i love the 2nd pic   so cute!


----------



## lvstratus

I don't think she looks ok with those winter shorts...she doesn't have elegant or shaped legs...


----------



## kiss n tell

^you are so right, she has long legs but the shape is quite awful IMO.  That outfit is hideous, but Suri looks cute as can be now that we can look at her without feeling sorry for her being so cold.


----------



## BTBF

A bit freaking here.


----------



## peace43

^^
I think this is the very first picture of Suri with an actual coat!!!!!


----------



## babyhart

it's been really cold in NYC, no socks?  i'm freezing looking at suri!  i love her coat though.


----------



## gucci lover

hehe


----------



## karo

With Tom Cruise out of town doing his own thing, Katie Holmes and daughter Suri Cruise ventured out for a little mother/daughter bonding time in New York City on Thursday (November 20).


----------



## strawberrysky

love her little red shoes!

does suri ever walk?


----------



## kiss n tell

Is Tom ever around?


----------



## Jahpson

how cute is that coat? wow


----------



## shoegal27

Would you want Tom around?  Hes such a wack.. they seem happier when daddy is gone!


----------



## imashopaholic

Does Suri not feel the cold or use her legs. We rarely see her covered up or walking.


----------



## shoegal27

gucci lover said:


> hehe


 

"everybody knows.. suri picks her nose..she wipes it on her shirt and she saves it for dessert".. heeeehhheee.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (November 22).


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri out earlier yesterday


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie and Suri out in NYC over the weekend


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out and about NYC on Sunday (November 23).


----------



## lvstratus

Now i'm start liking her style...


----------



## karo

Getting in some early time with her adorable daughter Suri, Katie Holmes was spotted heading out to lunch in Manhattan earlier today (November 24).
And it sounds like little Suri already has a distinctive style - daddy Tom Cruise recently told Entertainment Tonight that the 2-year-old prefers dresses to pants.
Cruise revealed that his daughter is a total girlie girl.  She wont wear pants.  Kate finally got her in jeans the other day.  We put the pants on and walk away and the pants are off and the dress is on.


----------



## noon

Didnt notice this being posted, but this explains everything! Not to say that they should just leave her to dress inappropriately for the weather though. 
From justjared.com


_Valkyrie_ star *Tom Cruise* sat down last week with _Entertainment Tonight_ in Los Angeles.
On 2-year-old daughter *Suri*, *Tom* says she is a complete girlie girl. She wont wear pants.
His wife *Katie Holmes* even tried! *Tom* added, *Kate* finally got her in jeans the other day. We put the pants on and walk away and the pants are off and the dress is on.
It was an incredible experience, *Tom* says of filming in Germany with director *Bryan Singer*. We filmed in actual homes where the Resistance met. Its a very inspiring story thats timeless.


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie and Suri out in NYC.

I'm not sure what the weather is like in NY, but when I see a big bodyguard wearing a warm jacket I assume it's quite cold and Suri is wearing short-sleeved dress!


----------



## Jahpson

if she doesnt want to wear a jacket, then her noodle brain parents wont let her wear a jacket.


----------



## dallas

> Cruise revealed that his daughter is a total girlie girl. *She wont wear pants*. Kate finally got her in jeans the other day. We put the pants on and walk away and the pants are off and the dress is on.




Hello? She is 3 feet high, how is she going to _stop_ you from putting pants on her? Good grief.


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Maybe because toting around a screaming, whining, crying 3 year old isn't their idea of fun? Lol.


----------



## shoegal27

Listen I'm from NY, its F'in freezing here!


----------



## dallas

oscarcat729 said:


> ^^^ Maybe because toting around a screaming, whining, crying 3 year old isn't their idea of fun? Lol.




Yeah, but the little darlings can only whine and scream for so long. 
I think if a child that young is allowed to call the shots, what the heck is she going to be like when she's 13?


----------



## Laurie8504

I really can't wait to see how this kid turns out.  She is so completely cute...but growing up with her dad's erm, well, is it a religion?, will definitely have an effect.  I'd just hate to see a gorgeous young woman pulling these sort of couch-jumping stunts KWIM?


----------



## PrincessMe

im sorry but something freaky is really going on here..Katie looks like a complete loon with her latest outfit and poor Suri w/no coat?  i just cant believe my eyes


----------



## PrincessMe

Just came across this article:


> *'Their shots of Suri are incredible'... Tom Cruise reveals his LOVE for paparazzi snaps of his daughter
> *
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 1:46 AM on 25th November 2008
> 
> Comments (0)
> Add to My Stories
> Most stars have a stormy relationship with the paparazzi especially when it is their children being snapped.
> But Hollywood megastar Tom Cruise has spoken about how much he admires the constant shots taken of his daughter Suri.
> Two-year-old Suri Cruise, who has just been named the world's most influential tot by Forbes magazine, is regularly snapped out and about town in New York with mum Katie Holmes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Incredible': A paparazzi shot of Suri Cruise with mum Katie Holmes in New York from earlier this month
> And in her short life she's also been photographed in London, Berlin and Los Angeles and wherever else her superstar parents happen to be visiting.
> 
> Speaking to Australian magazine Grazia,  proud Tom said: 'I have to say some of those paparazzi shots of my daughter are incredible.
> 
> 'As a parent you protect your children but Suri is a very open and warm child and she will just wave to people on the street. She is such happy, fun girl.'
> 'It is certainly different these days with the media, but people have been very good to us and do give us space so I am not going to be difficult.'
> *More...*
> 
> 
> *Couldn't she afford a babysitter? Katie Holmes takes tired tot Suri home from the theatre at 9.15pm*
> 
> In the interview the 46-year-old talked about his life with Kate and Suri and even chatted about his two children with former wife Nicole Kidman - Connor and Isabella - who he rarely speaks about in public.
> 
> 
> But the Top Gun star denied the pair were expecting another child.
> 
> He said: 'We have already heard she's pregnant but it's not true. But yes, we will have more children.
> 
> 'When Suri was born we just shut down everything for months to be with her and Connor and Bella and all the family and have that precious time to enjoy together.
> 
> 'But now I'm making movies and Kate is loving being on Broadway because it has been a dream of hers, so we are enjoying this time too.'


----------



## PrincessMe

The article continues:


> *'Their shots of Suri are incredible'... Tom Cruise reveals his LOVE for paparazzi snaps of his daughter
> *
> 
> Suri is often spotted in designer outfits but Tom said neither he nor Kate were responsible, insisting she picks her own wardrobe.
> 'Suri is very determined just like her mother.
> 'I'd put a pair of pants on her and the next minute and turn around and the pants are off and a dress is on.
> 'Kate showed her these nice gold sneakers and said: 'They're nice mommy but they're boy's shoes.' So she's very much a real girl. In fact yesterday Kate finally did get her into pants for the first time.'
> Tom admitted his relationship with the media has not always been so rosy and said he was shocked about the reaction to his infamous 2005 jump on Oprah Winfrey's couch.
> He said: 'It did get extreme with us but Kate is a very sure and confident woman and she got through it.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking cute: Two more paparazzi shots of Suri while she was in Germany visiting her dad on a film set
> 
> 'It wasn't pleasant but I also thought I could have handled a couple of moments better and in the end it brought our family closer together.'
> Tom also revealed he is now an old hand at fatherhood after raising two teenagers from his marriage to Nicole Kidman.
> He said: 'It was Kate's first time and I feel I was a very helpful husband - when Bella was a baby I used to watch every breath she took. I kept her awake more than she kept me awake.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past bedtime? In this picture Suri looks a bit tired as she and mum Katie leave their New York apartment on Sunday


----------



## NYCBelle

I live in NYC...it's effin' cold!!!!! put a coat on this child! isn't this child endangerment or something???   i don't understand why she doesn't have a coat on ever while here in NY....even if you're hopping straight into a car she needs a coat...all that warm to cold to warm air is going to get her sick.

http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-25-save-suri#respond


----------



## Jahpson

dallas said:


> Yeah, but the little darlings can only whine and scream for so long.
> I think if a child that young is allowed to call the shots, what the heck is she going to be like when she's 13?


 

exactly, she is way to young to be making decisions on what she needs to wear.


----------



## Jahpson

PrincessMe said:


> The article continues:


 

and Im sure the flashin bulb of the paps made her tired eyes feel even worse.


----------



## PrincessMe

omgosh i want to cry 




http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-25-save-suri#respond


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## NYCBelle

PrincessMe said:


> omgosh i want to cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-25-save-suri#respond"]http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-25-save-suri#respond[/URL]


 
so sad


----------



## lvstratus

how can he says he likes the pics of her daughter taken by paps???is he stupid ot what?
i'm sure that little girl is always afraid of some many cameras in front of her every day, i'm sure she doesn't like to be followed by them every time she goes out, I'M SURE SHE DOESN'T LIKE PAPS!
for God's sake! you should shut his month because he only says stupid things...
the fact to me is that he is a media seeker, that's why he isn't angry if his daughter is scared or not!


----------



## PrincessMe

i live in NYC & i just realized I 've been dressing my chihuahua warmer than Suri's been dressed


----------



## serene

I was just about to come write that same article about that suri doesn't want to wear anything else than dresses and when one time kate got her to wear trousers - on the next moment they were gone! 

(maybe it's the same things with coats.. that's why she doesn't were them even if it's cold. But I agree, she's too young to decide what to wear by herself - she's going to be very difficult teenager if this thing continues)


----------



## harleyNemma

^^I think that perhaps Tom likes the pics by the paps because they give him a view of his daughter he wouldn't otherwise see. . . .


----------



## reon

actually, i think some of the pics are really nice. 
i dunno about you but all my pics are the usual ones with me posing for the camera.
having pics that shows some "actions" can be quite a treasure especially when the kids grow up.
having said that, i do not approve of the way the paparazzis stick their cameras too close to Suri's face.... using long range lens would have been a less intrusive option.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at the theater for All My Sons (November 25).


----------



## karo

Some new dads feel marginalized during their first few days and weeks with baby, but *Tom Cruise* was in a unique position to offer support and guidance to wife* Katie Holmes*, a first-time mom, after the birth of their daughter *Suri*, 2 ½. "I feel I was a very helpful husband and excited about it," the 46-year-old father of three tells _The Mirror, _and the memories of caring for a newborn came flooding back. "It was especially nice as it was Kate&#8217;s first time," he explains. "I&#8217;ve been around kids my whole life but it&#8217;s different when they&#8217;re yours." With each child he's welcomed -- including *Isabella Jane*, 15, and *Connor Antony*, 13, with ex-wife *Nicole Kidman* -- Tom says that his confidence as a father has only grown. 
"I'll never forget the first night with Bella. I was looking at every breath she took and we laugh about it now as I told her, 'I think I kept you up more than you did me that first night.' I&#8217;ll never forget my mother coming in the morning to teach me how to bathe Bella. And Suri...you know those times we all have that are magic when they&#8217;re asleep on our chest? I knew the drill...it&#8217;s gas, diaper, hungry, you know?"​Times have changed dramatically since Bella and Connor were babies, both with regard to Tom's profile as an actor and the aggressiveness of the paparazzi. He is adamant that neither will factor in to how Suri is raised, however. "I don&#8217;t want her to be afraid of people," Tom says. "I'm not going to live in fear or have her be frightened of people." It's an approach which is already paying off. Tom shares, 
"Kate is so calm and loving and Suri is the same...She's very open and warm with lots of love and understanding. She&#8217;s happy and fun. She&#8217;ll just wave to people in the street."​From the sound of things, if Tom has his way, Suri will become a big sister someday herself!* "*We&#8217;ll have more children," he says. "I'm saying this, but Kate&#8217;s not here!"

When Bella and Connor are with Tom, he says that his family of five leads a low-key lifestyle. It begins with a family breakfast, and moves on to watching movies, football, coloring and reading books to Suri, and always spending their evenings together as a family. "Kate is an artist so there are always lots of arts and crafts and fun things," he adds. 
"It's really just enjoying our family getting together. At breakfast we talk about what's going to happen in the day, how's school? How's the book you&#8217;re reading? Did you finish your homework? ... Our life is what it is. We actually have a very normal but exciting life. I feel very fortunate."​


----------



## MiuMiow

NYCBelle said:


> I live in NYC...it's effin' cold!!!!! put a coat on this child! isn't this child endangerment or something???  i don't understand why she doesn't have a coat on ever while here in NY....even if you're hopping straight into a car she needs a coat...all that warm to cold to warm air is going to get her sick.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-25-save-suri#respond


 

I'm going to start believing those crazy 'Suri Cruise is a robot' stories soon. Would explain feeling no cold...ever...


----------



## Jahpson

PrincessMe said:


> omgosh i want to cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2008-11-25-save-suri#respond


 

I wonder if Tom likes this picture?


----------



## NYCBelle

remember when they said katie had to be in labor in silence and she couldn't make any noise?  i wonder if this is the same thing...making Suri endure the cold...ugh gets me upset poor kid


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC earlier today (November 26).


----------



## ebonyone

I simply think Suri doesn't like coats she also does not like to wear pants. There are pictures of Katie trying to put a jacket on her and she isn't having it. Tom explained in an interview they put pants on her leave the room she puts on a dress.


----------



## noon

ooh I like Katie's shoes, not keen on the cardigan tho.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i think they shouldnt force suri to wear pants or coat if she doesnt want to. not in a spoil way, but Suri might feel uncomfortable in those. however, they should not let suri out either (without coat/pants)


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes teamed up with David and Victoria Beckham for a family pre-Thanksgiving meal in New York City on Wednesday night (November 26). 
Following a trip to the theater for All My Sons earlier in the day, the two celebrity couples headed their own ways before meeting back up at TomKats apartment a short while later.


----------



## gucci lover

suri hates the paps - LOL


----------



## antakusuma

i think its obvious tt suri hates the coat. Not tht i'm criticising Katie cos i love her, but she should think of a more creative solution to make Suri like coats. So Katie if u happen to be reading, maybe u can buy barbie more winter clothing.


----------



## lightblue84

The *Beckhams* spend another fun-filled day with the *Cruises*!
*Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes* took their kids  *Isabella*, 15, *Connor*, 13, and *Suri*, 2  to the Big Apple Circus in New York City on Thursday, Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## lightblue84

*Suri Cruise* holds onto a bag full of green M&Ms as she visits the M&Ms World Store with her older sister *Isabella* in Times Square, http://justjared.buzznet.com/# on Saturday evening.
 The sister-sister pair was accompanied to the chocolate store by their parents *Tom Cruise* and *Katie Holmes*.  Everybody was seen posing with M&M store employees before heading out.
*Isabella*, 15, and *Suri*, 2, both took home bags full of chocolate goodies.


----------



## gucci lover

omg, look at that coat... so cute!  hehe looks like someone has been eating chocolate


----------



## lightblue84

*Katie Holmes* dresses in head-to-toe blue as she steps out with daughter *Suri* in New York City on Sunday afternoon.
 The mother-daughter duo braved the rainy city as *Suri* carried her Dora the Explorer umbrella.
 According to a spywitness, *Katie* was going to walk out of her NYC apartment without opening an umbrella when *Suri* said, I neeeed it!  *Katie* complied and asked *Suri* to pick one of three umbrellas that she had. *Suri* picked Dora The Explorer!


----------



## karo

^^^ Love Katie's outfit.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out in NYC for a dinner with David and Victoria Beckham (November 28).


----------



## karo

And earlier taht day:  Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise out with Suri, Connor and Isabella (November 28).


----------



## beauxgoris

Wow - she has such thick calves. I would stick to pants if i was her...


----------



## antakusuma

i think she is blessed with very good body. tall and lanky...


----------



## beauxgoris

She is tall and lanky - but her calves have always bothered me. They seem heavy for how in shape she is. It must just be genetic.


----------



## DamierLover

Katie Holmes out at the theater for &#8220;All My Sons&#8221; (November 25).
Attached Thumbnails

Couldn't transfer all...so copied this...page 87 post...1304

Thumbnails from Karo...Plaid jacket question...who is it from?  Any ideas...???


----------



## Jahpson

I think her calves if anything make her legs look sexy.

she certainly doesnt have cankles or anything.


----------



## meera

Eh, as far as Suri dressing herself, what's the big deal?  She picks some outfits out of the closet.  I've been dressing myself since I was 18 mos. (my mother gave up the battle at that age), and I didn't exactly turn out to be an axe murderer.  My mom was smart enough to pick her battles.  Wearing an ugly shirt was not endangering me!


----------



## karo

Bundled up for the brisk winter weather, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were spotted returning to their Manhattan apartment with daughter Suri on Tuesday (December 2).


----------



## karo

A short while later, Katie was spotted on the phone she headed out solo for another go at her Broadway show All My Sons at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater.


----------



## gucci lover

Katie looks tired.


----------



## karo

Braving the chilly New York City weather, Katie Holmes was spotted leaving her apartment this morning carrying a cup of Starbucks coffee to help her wake up.


----------



## babyhart

karo said:


> Braving the chilly New York City weather, Katie Holmes was spotted leaving her apartment this morning carrying a cup of Starbucks coffee to help her wake up.



she looks fantastic here, loooove the birkin!


----------



## NYCBelle

a sweater with just a blanket...nice...poor suri


----------



## NYCBelle

This was taken yesterday in NYC....it was about 30 degrees and felt way colder


----------



## fashion1sta

I love suri ~ she's adorable, but she needs a nice THICK jacket/coat. It's FREEZING and she's not even wearing long sleeves?!

I miss the old katie holmes~ with her long hair.... and sporty look. She looks so old now.


----------



## karo

As part of one of Hollywood's most watched couples, Katie Holmes lives an incredibly high-profile life &#8211; but says many people still have the wrong idea about her. 

"There's a misperception about me that I just became this wallflower, this woman who doesn't have any control of her life," the 29-year-old actress tells the _New York Times Magazine_ in the issue hitting newsstands Sunday. "And that's pretty wrong. From the very beginning, I've made choices in my life that have been very strong. " 

Holmes, who married Tom Cruise in Italy in 2006 after a whirlwind romance, says that she had a girlhood crush on her now husband, and was surprised how down-to-earth he was in person.

"When I met Tom I was completely in love and, yes, I admired him growing up &#8211; he's Tom Cruise! &#8230; When I met him, he was so warm and I thought, Wow! You can be a superstar and a human being. He made me feel so amazing." 

Cruise, 46, who is also interviewed in a separate Q&A in the _Times_ magazine, also addresses his early relationship with Holmes. "I knew I wanted to marry Kate when I met her," he says. "After our very first date, I was sure. At one point, I thought she was going to ask me to marry her first and I cut her off by changing the subject. I wanted to ask her." 

Asked if Holmes, who has a 2-year-old daughter Suri with Cruise, misses having a more anonymous existence, she says not at all. "My life has expanded. My family and friends are all part of this bigger life."

She maintains her happiness, she says, by tuning out a lot of the chatter about herself and the outside world. "I have too much to do," says Holmes who is currently starring on Broadway in All My Sons. "I'm a mom and an actress with a play to do every night. I can't pay attention to all that noise."


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes stepping out of her NYC apartment (December 4).


----------



## KristyDarling

If she's not a wallflower then maybe she should stand up straighter. Her neck is craned forward and she's always hunched over, in like 75% of the pap photos. She's probably just trying to duck away from the photographers, but she'd look so much more striking if she'd stand up straight and proud more often. Maybe the hunching is another reason why she looks so old in her pictures.


----------



## ebonyone

Suri is being carried from the building to the car she is wrapped up  I think she will be fine.  I think Suri is also going through the terrible two's where she is just not into coats. Tom and Katie I think Pick their battles.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow, I cannot believe Tom Cruise is 46...he looks great.


----------



## 2threads

I agree,
I think Katie needs to adopt a bit more colour. She's still very young and gorgeous and well I don't think Tom looks all that great next to her when she's so much taller.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks gorgeous in this pic..


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes arriving at her NYC apartment with Suri (December 4).


----------



## karo

More pics from the New York Times


----------



## krisaya

Katie Holmes is such a pretty girl but personally I think she looks a little rough for her age  I can't believe she's just 29 years old. She still looks chic all the time though.


----------



## Jahpson

I always wanted to do a black and white photo like that. what is that called?


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## lvstratus

Well the photoshop is all about Old Hollywood glamour, but unfortunetly for Katie she doesn't have any of it! that's something you born with, and she is far away from it!


----------



## ellewoods

Suri has better hair than me!


----------



## irishpandabear

Katie looks like the walking dead in every candid shot.  She has dark circles under her eyes, she rarely smiles-that may not make her a wallflower (in her opinion), but she sure looks unhappy in life.


----------



## leafsgirl

i miss old katie, the  young, smiley, cute with her curly wavy hair katie


----------



## krisaya

Tom Cruise looks great in those pictures... too bad he's a nut job.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* has her hands completely full, carrying daughter *Suri*, 2, and all of her stuffed animals and dolls while leaving their New York City apartment on a freezing Friday night.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* takes daughter *Suri*, 2, to see the visit the giant Christmas tree at Rockefeller Center in New York City on Friday night. Afterward, the mother-daughter duo grabbed a few sweet treats  including some cookies!  from the nearby Dean & Deluca.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out and about last night with Suri Cruise (December 5).


----------



## krisaya

so cute


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ The side-parted Mia Farrow hairstyle (where she's wearing the red coat) is not doing Katie any favors. She doesn't have the delicate, elfin, uber-feminine features to pull it off. I feel like it makes her look kind of mannish. She always looked so striking before with her raven, thick and long, wavy hair. And I agree that she's looking aged and tired -- must be the sunken cheeks and dark circles under the eyes. Maybe she should eat more? Sleep more? Just my opinion though.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ I have thought the same thing.maybe shes on an extreme diet..maybe to get her legs down?its hard  bc some people try to get their legs leaner and their face just  gets gaunt



krisaya said:


> Tom Cruise looks great in those pictures... too bad he's a nut job.


LMBO


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* heads off to do another performance of her Broadway play _All MY Sons_ on Saturday afternoon in New York City.


----------



## sierrasun1

I'm really impressed with her diligence regarding this Broadway show (actually admiration to everyone that does a Broadway show).... she seems to put in a lot of hours and it's the same script (minus any improv) every night.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted leaving her New York City apartment for a matinee performance of All My Sons on Sunday (December 7).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri out shopping at FAO Schwartz in NYC (December 7).


----------



## karo

I absolutely love Katie's outfit. They all look great.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes all bundled up in NYC (December 8).


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i think she looks fine physically but it strikes me how you rarely see her with friends or looking truly happy.


----------



## karo

They're making a list and checking it twice! 

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes did a little holiday shopping on Katie's day off from the theater  but not for trinkets for little Suri. 

Shortly after New York City's famed toy store, FAO Schwarz, closed Sunday, the couple slipped in to go on a little shopping spree for children they don't even know.

They are expected to pile up shopping carts full of dolls, toys, books, and games to donate to Stockings with Care, a not-for-profit organization that gives gifts to children in need. 

The organization, founded in 1992, assists homeless and near-homeless families by fulfilling thousands of needy children's "wish lists" for presents to open on Christmas morning to "create the magic of Christmas."


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i just watched BATMAN BEGINS...she looks gorgeous back then...just like the day in DAWSON's CREEK, but with a grown up-more mature beauty...i love her EYES then...she looks tired now..


----------



## karo

A slightly sleepy-looking *Katie Holmes* clutches her phone and keeps warm in a nubbly grey fabric coat while heading out of her New York City apartment early Monday morning.


----------



## karo

Venturing out into a chilly New York City, Katie Holmes and her adorable daughter Suri were spotted out for a walk earlier today (December 9).


----------



## karo

They both look so cute and chic.


----------



## BTBF

They look like a million bucks. 

P.S. The coat is too big for suri, I know kids are growing fast, but I don't see Suri wearing it again next year or the year after that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri looks so cute in her little white coat!


----------



## KristyDarling

Awww, look at the matching black tights and metallic shoes on mother-and-daughter! Too cute! I'd love to dress identical to my daughter but my husband would laugh me out of town!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise has a lot to celebrate. This month his wife, Katie Holmes, turns 30; daughter Bella turns 16; son Connor, 13, is making his film debut with a small role opposite Dad's pal Will Smith in the drama _Seven Pounds_; and Cruise's new movie, _Valkyrie,_ hits theaters. Also, this year daughter Suri turned 2. And Cruise himself marked his 25th year as a movie star. 

At 46, Cruise is striking  handsome and fit. And yet, in recent years, he hasn't always looked so good. He became surprisingly vocal about Scientology and psychiatry. He tussled with Matt Lauer and Brooke Shields. And, of course, he hopped on Oprah Winfrey's couch. "I think I could have handled things better," admits Cruise, laughing at the understatement. 

Off screen Cruise is charming but sincere; intense but cheerful; and funnier than you'd expect. In the new issue of PEOPLE, hitting newsstands Friday, the actor comments on his life and career through a series of pictures  including never before published personal snapshots.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted taking her daughter Suri off to work with her at the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater earlier today (December 10).


----------



## imashopaholic

What's that on Katie's face? Some leftover lunch or a cold sore?


----------



## Jahpson

katie looks better in her winter gear then what she wore when it was warmer


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes carried Suri into the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for All My Sons in New York City on Sunday (December 14).  Joining in on the fun, Katies parents, Kathleen and Martin, followed along as they walked in the stage entrance accompanied by a big burly bodyguard.


----------



## gucci lover

Awww poor Suri :cry:  she looks scared!  [i would be too] darn the paps 


Ooooooooooooooh Katie has is carrying a BBAG


----------



## karo

Older pics:

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (December 11).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for All My Sons (December 10).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading out in NYC (December 12).


----------



## karo

Suri Cruise poses with her mom, Katie Holmes*http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/katie-holmes*, and a dancer from The Nutcracker at the New York City Ballet in New York City on Sunday.


----------



## krisaya

^They both look so adorable.


----------



## antakusuma

Suri's wearing jeans!!
And i love katie's hair here. 



karo said:


> Katie Holmes carried Suri into the Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre for All My Sons in New York City on Sunday (December 14). Joining in on the fun, Katies parents, Kathleen and Martin, followed along as they walked in the stage entrance accompanied by a big burly bodyguard.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC with Suri (December 16).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holme and Suri out to eat at PJ Clarkes (December 16).


----------



## nicole2730

WOW, tom looks hot again.  why can't poor katie ever get rid of her cold sores?? ouch ush:


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out at the theater (December 17).


----------



## Jahpson

nicole2730 said:


> WOW, tom looks hot again. why can't poor katie ever get rid of her cold sores?? ouch ush:


 

and corns and blisters!! this woman is a mess


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading home from the theater with Tom and Suri (December 17).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise heading off to the theater (December 18).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (December 18).


----------



## karo

Birthday girl Katie Holmes leaving her NYC apartment (December 18).


----------



## nataliam1976

doesnt look a day over 40...


----------



## sierrasun1

Did anyone hear that Tom's son Connor is in the new Will Smith movie?
But, Tom didn't go to the premiere?  I can understand not wanting to steal his thunder; but, your son's _first_ movie premiere, and you don't go??!  I don't get it.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ connor cruise is in it for like :30 seconds... but i agree, he should have been there if his son was there, that is weird.  PLUS, aren't he and will buddies as well? maybe he was home with suri


----------



## noon

^ i didnt know that..maybe he just decided to skip the red carpet at the premiere.


----------



## shoegal27

nicole2730 said:


> WOW, tom looks hot again. why can't poor katie ever get rid of her cold sores?? ouch ush:


 

she can't get rid of them, due to all the stress she is prolly under.. being Tom's wife, can't be easy!


----------



## lvstratus

*Katie holms in NYC - December 20, 2008 *

img104.***************/aAfkjfp01fo1i-31218/loc547/22015_katie_lico_1_122_547lo.jpg

img227.***************/aAfkjfp01fo1i-3147/loc405/22317_katie_lico_9_122_405lo.jpg

img105.***************/aAfkjfp01fo1i-10420/loc396/22343_katie_lico_3_122_396lo.jpg


Altough i like her outfitt here, she looks so sad and depressed....she never looks happy anyway!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I love the way she dresses!


----------



## kroquet

I read somewhere that Tom was promoting HIS new movie and that was the reason he didn't go the his son's premiere.
OT, but at least they finally got little Suri a coat!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes making her way to the theater (December 20).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at the theater for All My Sons (December 19).


----------



## Demi

Is it me, or does she look like she's always depressed and kinda aging fast (maybe because of it).  She used to be so happy, bubbly, young and fresh.  I'm so sad to see her like this.


----------



## SnowQuiet

I don't get it  -- it's almost like Tom is over-happy and she's under-happy, if that makes any sense.  Something looks like it's going on.  I almost wish her family would step in.  Granted, she's a grown woman -- but, it looks like she needs an intervention of some sort.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading to the theater (December 22).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at Nobu with Suri (December 21).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise returning home after shopping (December 21).


----------



## Bagspy

May be she's just tired and not well, being busy with the Suri and doing broadway show every single day.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (December 23), and Katie out for All My Sons the night before.


----------



## ellek72

I like her green purse.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes *took daughter *Suri* on a kid-friendly break to Borders Bookstore, where the 2 ½-year-old sat on the floor and pored over some choice stories before settling down with a holiday giftbag.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out at GAP (December 23).


----------



## serene

did you heard that some poeple have threadned tom and katie because they are part of skientology society. They are literally afraid that someone may blow them up or something. Now they live separately and the situation is so bad that FBI is part of this thing now.

I really feel bad for them.. think if something happens to suri!!!


----------



## thatgurl

Demi said:


> *Is it me, or does she look like she's always depressed* and kinda aging fast (maybe because of it).  She used to be so happy, bubbly, young and fresh.  I'm so sad to see her like this.



She looks that way to me as well.  

I'll admit I don't care for Tom.  I've never had a real opinion about Katie.  But I will say she's making me sad just looking at her pics.


----------



## Jahpson

serene said:


> did you heard that some poeple have threadned tom and katie because they are part of skientology society. They are literally afraid that someone may blow them up or something. Now they live separately and the situation is so bad that FBI is part of this thing now.
> 
> I really feel bad for them.. think if something happens to suri!!!


 

are you serious? why can't people just mind their business? If Tom and Katie are scientologists, who cares? They are allowed to do what they want.

Those folks need to get a life and seek professional help


----------



## serene

yeah - no kidding http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...FBI-death-threats-anti-Scientology-group.html "Katie and Tom call in FBI after 'death threats from anti-scientology group'"


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out and about NYC (December 29).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (December 29).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC with Suri (December 26).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out with Suri in NYC (December, 27)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes leaving her NYC apartment (December 28).


----------



## boxermom

karo said:


> Katie Holmes leaving her NYC apartment (December 28).


 
OK^^^^this outfit is hideous.  I haven't posted in this thread for a long time but geez, she's aging fast.  She looks like someone fighting depression and smiling because it's expected of her.


----------



## beauxgoris

Is she kidding with this. She must think she's mighty special to pull this one off.


----------



## shoegal27

She looks like the mother Mary, and the Jesus babe here..


----------



## Bagspy

She's losing it. She's too experimental with her dressing. She should stick what work for her not against her. It's getting weird whenever she step out of that NY apartment of hers.


----------



## KristyDarling

What the....?!? I'm all for taking risks but this latest outfit is beyond fug. Maybe this was her way of responding to the criticism about her dressing like an old lady...but, this is not youthful dressing nor is it chic or avante-garde. It's just crazy AND ugly!


----------



## gucci lover

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out with Suri in NYC (December, 27)


 

^^this must have been a warm december night


----------



## lvstratus

The outfitt with the shorts is hideous!!! she has ugly legs, no way with shorts! the shoes and the leggins look terrible  on her!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I agree her legs are pretty bad. I think she thinks they're hot though.


----------



## MissTiss

I must be screwy. I like the outfit. I'm not saying I'd wear it, but to me it's not bad. And I think she has beautiful legs. 

Do I need to see an eye doctor?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Suri is such a little cutie!


----------



## fabulite

I definately think she is trying waaay too hard.  I mean really shorts in December and leather jackets in July? WTF!?!?!?  I absolutely HATE when I hear her called a style icon---no she is just someone with a load of cash and a stylist telling her what to wear (and giving her bad advice at that).  Jackie O did not have a stylist!!!


----------



## serene

MissTiss said:


> I must be screwy. I like the outfit. I'm not saying I'd wear it, but to me it's not bad. And I think she has beautiful legs.
> 
> Do I need to see an eye doctor?



I like her legs too


----------



## MissTiss

^^oh good, I'm not the only one then, because seriously, If I had her legs, I'd walk around with some seriously short shorts. 

My legs suck.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^She has really thick calves for being so slender. Also pigeon toed.


----------



## boxermom

^^^I was thinking the rolled up denim shorts with leggings and heels were just a bad combo for anyone, I don't care how beautiful you are.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

serene said:


> I like her legs too


 
Me too


----------



## beauxgoris

boxermom said:


> ^^^*I was thinking the rolled up denim shorts with leggings and heels were just a bad combo for anyone, I don't care how beautiful you are.*



^^I agree. The worst part is that they're not just leggings - they're _stirrup pants_.


----------



## antakusuma

Me three. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me too


----------



## sparklemint

I feel very sad for Katie Holmes.  She had it all going for her until she met Tom.  He has turned her world around.  Now she is a mess, always being followed around.. I can't believe how many pictures are out there of her and Suri.
Poor little baby... she is growing up under a camera lens. 

Katie reminds me a little of Lady Diana.. a tragic, sad woman that the media can't get enough of.


----------



## leeann

It's almost like she went from trying to be the next Nicole Kidman to being the next Nicole Richie or something.


----------



## Jahpson

sparklemint said:


> I feel very sad for Katie Holmes. She had it all going for her until she met Tom. He has turned her world around. Now she is a mess, always being followed around.. I can't believe how many pictures are out there of her and Suri.
> Poor little baby... she is growing up under a camera lens.
> 
> Katie reminds me a little of Lady Diana.. a tragic, sad woman that the media can't get enough of.


 

idk about that. Before Tom, Katie was a C-list actress that no one was checking for.

Now look at her! She gets more attention and publicity (probably alittle more than she wanted)

lets think of where the other actors from Dawson's Creek are....and who are they for that matter.

Look at Mischa Barton. who?


----------



## Jahpson

gucci lover said:


> ^^this must have been a warm december night


 

I was in NYC on the 27th and it was not warm


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Katie Holmes leaving her NYC apartment (December 28).


 

is she really serious with that outfit?


----------



## BagLadie

Can you imagine having someone snap your picture everytime you leave your house?  Can you imagine being with your child and having all these people yelling at you and your daughter while the flash keeps going off?  We don't know what that is like.  We can't expect her to be smiling and happy during those times.  It must be very stressful.  I have to say, she is always with her daughter - unlike other celeb moms who are rarely seen with their kids.  She seems totally hands on.  As for her outfits, they are what she chooses and who is to say we all look perfect all the time?  I have been known to throw on sweats and crappy clothes on and run to the store - I can't imagine having someone snap my picture everyday and then be critiqued all over the internet.  We need to keep in mind she leaves a very different life than most of us.


----------



## shoegal27

IDK if I agree either.. when I look at photos I see an unhappy Katie, but Tom and friends insist that they are all a happy bunch.. maybe she is just unhappy to be in freezing NY or unhappy to have the cameras all around her and her little one.


----------



## Salma24

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out with Suri in NYC (December, 27)


 

Why in the world does Katie have a hat, scarf, arm warmers and Suri is in short sleeves and no coat?
And in NY in December no less.
What the heck is going on?
In fact I don't think I've ever seen Suri all bundled up, except in a blanket.
Just seems really wierd to me.


----------



## cutiepie21

Omg, you women are so catty.  I can't believe the crap I'm reading about Katie's legs.  She has an amazing body and is not pigeon toed!  If she's what you all consider to be unattractive, then 99% of the female population must be downright fugly.  Katie is a lot better looking than a lot of women I see walking around.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC with Tom and Suri (December 30).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading out in NYC (December 31).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (December 30).


----------



## RWolfeOH

cutiepie21 said:


> Omg, you women are so catty. I can't believe the crap I'm reading about Katie's legs. She has an amazing body and is not pigeon toed! If she's what you all consider to be unattractive, then 99% of the female population must be downright fugly. Katie is a lot better looking than a lot of women I see walking around.


 Good post!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise leaving the theater (December 29).


----------



## KittyKat65

It's common Hollywood knowledge that the poor woman is under contract to be married to the little dwarf.  Tom is gay.  I used to live in Hollywood and travel in celebrity circles and this is not a secret.  He is 100% gay.  Katie is under contract to be his wife for x number of years for x number of dollars.  Adding a child gives her more dollars.  I think they need to be married for 10 years for her to get the huge jackpot payout.  Look at Nicole Kidman.  Married just shy of 10 years.  Coincidence?  Tom gets the allusion of heterosexual man (gays are frowned upon in Scientology circles) and Katie gets the career boost.  Everyone's a winner.


----------



## boxermom

KittyKat65 said:


> It's common Hollywood knowledge that the poor woman is under contract to be married to the little dwarf. Tom is gay. I used to live in Hollywood and travel in celebrity circles and this is not a secret. He is 100% gay. Katie is under contract to be his wife for x number of years for x number of dollars. Adding a child gives her more dollars. I think they need to be married for 10 years for her to get the huge jackpot payout. Look at Nicole Kidman. Married just shy of 10 years. Coincidence? Tom gets the allusion of heterosexual man (gays are frowned upon in Scientology circles) and Katie gets the career boost. Everyone's a winner.


 

Gosh, if Katie is a winner, she doesn't look happy about it.  I've heard the rumors too.  Katie is looking so much older than her real age.  So if this is true, I suppose Tom keeps Suri if Katie holds out for 10 yrs and then leaves?  Again, if true, what a sad situation.


----------



## imashopaholic

KittyKat65 said:


> It's common Hollywood knowledge that the poor woman is under contract to be married to the little dwarf. Tom is gay. I used to live in Hollywood and travel in celebrity circles and this is not a secret. He is 100% gay. Katie is under contract to be his wife for x number of years for x number of dollars. Adding a child gives her more dollars. I think they need to be married for 10 years for her to get the huge jackpot payout. Look at Nicole Kidman. Married just shy of 10 years. Coincidence? Tom gets the allusion of heterosexual man (gays are frowned upon in Scientology circles) and Katie gets the career boost. Everyone's a winner.


I can't believe Katie could or would do that. If true, she sold her soul to the devil... and lost.


----------



## dallas

There is no amount of money in the world that could make me marry that lunatic.


----------



## KittyKat65

dallas said:


> There is no amount of money in the world that could make me marry that lunatic.


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## KittyKat65

imashopaholic said:


> I can't believe Katie could or would do that. If true, she sold her soul to the devil... and lost.


Well, Scarlett Johannsen was Tom's 1st choice, but she said no way.


----------



## beauxgoris

KittyKat65 said:


> *Well, Scarlett Johannsen was Tom's 1st choice, but she said no way.*



^^What? I didn't hear about this?!


----------



## vlore

and I think Jessica Alba was also a candidate


----------



## KittyKat65

vlore said:


> and I think Jessica Alba was also a candidate


Was it jessica Alba?  I can't remember.  All I know is that there were 3 women interviewed for the role of "beard" and Katie took the role.  I think she took it because Dawson's Creek was over and her career was at a standstill, whereas the other 2 had thriving careers.  Also, the lure of millions of dollars must have been attractive.

You can read the details in the fiction novel, "Hollywood Car Wash" by Lori Culwell.


----------



## vlore

KittyKat65 said:


> Was it jessica Alba?  I can't remember.  All I know is that there were 3 women interviewed for the role of "beard" and Katie took the role.  I think she took it because Dawson's Creek was over and her career was at a standstill, whereas the other 2 had thriving careers.  Also, the lure of millions of dollars must have been attractive.
> 
> You can read the details in the fiction novel, "Hollywood Car Wash" by Lori Culwell.



ooohhh...that book should be juicy!!!


----------



## sou22

Do you people really believe this!!!!!!! 
Sorry but i think its all nonsense


----------



## BagLadie

I don't know whats true and what isn't....but "married to the little dwarf" has me in stitches!!   

And personally, I think it's true.  We will one day all read a tell-all book by Katie Holmes in about 25 years.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Well, it is not like this is new rumour; it has been reappearing for years now, so it might be true.


----------



## BagLadie

cutiepie21 said:


> Omg, you women are so catty. I can't believe the crap I'm reading about Katie's legs. She has an amazing body and is not pigeon toed! If she's what you all consider to be unattractive, then 99% of the female population must be downright fugly. Katie is a lot better looking than a lot of women I see walking around.


 

I have to agree with this.  I can't comment on her legs or anything because no one is perfect (although I don't see anything wrong with her legs!)  I love looking at styles and fashion but try to refrain from commenting on people's looks and body types because it's just.....caddy.


----------



## KittyKat65

sou22 said:


> Do you people really believe this!!!!!!!
> Sorry but i think its all nonsense


It is very common knowledge in Hollywood.  A celebrity's agent and manager usually broker the deal.  It is not spoken about because the "wife" needs to sign a non-disclosure agreement or lose the millions.  Remember the Scientolodwarf's comments about why he dumped Nicole Kidman weeks before their 10th anniversary?  "Nic knows why we are divorcing and I'll leave it at that", which, loosely translated means that she was ready to leave the "church" of Scientology and spill the beans.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I hate to say it but this rumor is probably true. My friend is a Hollywood writer and he says it is common knowledge in their circles.


----------



## lvstratus

leeann said:


> It's almost like she went from trying to be the next Nicole Kidman to being the next Nicole Richie or something.


 
Good point!


----------



## lvstratus

BagLadie said:


> Can you imagine having someone snap your picture everytime you leave your house? Can you imagine being with your child and having all these people yelling at you and your daughter while the flash keeps going off? We don't know what that is like. We can't expect her to be smiling and happy during those times. It must be very stressful. I have to say, she is always with her daughter - unlike other celeb moms who are rarely seen with their kids. She seems totally hands on. As for her outfits, they are what she chooses and who is to say we all look perfect all the time? I have been known to throw on sweats and crappy clothes on and run to the store - I can't imagine having someone snap my picture everyday and then be critiqued all over the internet. We need to keep in mind she leaves a very different life than most of us.


 

Sorry to disagree with you, but i don't think she disliked this situation! why the hell she leaves her appartment from the front door? the same in the theater....there are plenty of other ways to leave both buildings! the other actors for example leave the theater from a back door and i'm sure her apartment has a garage right?why doesn't the car waits for her there???
I think Katie and Tom are just media seekers! they are both very poor actors who will never be admires by their work.....THEY ARE ONLY CELEBRITIES who need media attention to survive!
Of course Katie is suffering (she isn't happy FOR SURE), of course they aren't in loved (look ate Brad Pitt and Angelina, look at Nicole Kidman and Keith, look at Jennifer Garner and Ben...all them are trully inloved!), but this doesn't mean they signed a contract! and i don't know if he is gay, it doesn't matter, but for sure he scares me! i don't like him and i think he is a crazy man, very possessive by the way!
But i don't feel sorry for Katie, she is an adult, responsible and mature! she knows what she is doing!


----------



## exotikittenx

LOL This thread is just too hilarious lately!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

cutiepie21 said:


> Omg, you women are so catty. I can't believe the crap I'm reading about Katie's legs. She has an amazing body and is not pigeon toed! If she's what you all consider to be unattractive, then 99% of the female population must be downright fugly. Katie is a lot better looking than a lot of women I see walking around.


 
I'm fugly for sure!  My legs are gross.  (Cutiepie...I liked your post!)

I am kind of sad by all these posts...I guess this is the reason why I don't come into these threads...they just make me feel bad about myself!!!  

Oh well...


----------



## beauxgoris

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I hate to say it but this rumor is probably true. *My friend is a Hollywood writer and he says it is common knowledge in their circles.*



^^So he gains a beard and she gains millions and a career. But what about Suri?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ That's the tragedy.  But hopefully her parents love her despite the alleged business arrangement.


----------



## jchiara

To me, ever since she married TomDwarf she has lost her voice.  She's lost her voice, her personality and her soul.  Temporary?  Perhaps - once they're divorced after the 10 year time limit.  I fully do believe that there are situations in Hollywood that are beyond our belief - seriously, the idea of a contract is not farout whacky to me.  I live in LA and there are some serious whackjobs.  
Now I find it hard to believe that Nicole Kidman cheated on Tom (hence his "she knows why we're getting divorced") but remember how SHOCKED Nicole 'allegedly' was when she 'found out' Tom wanted a divorce?  I never got that part.  I'm just wondering what's up with Katie.  I did hear that rumor about him wanting Jessica Alba - and thank goodness she said no.  Scarlett Johannson was news to me.  It really is like the massive Pimp Job, ain't it?  Do you suppose that Tom has these lovers that Katie knows about and doesn't do anything about?  How come you never hear about someone coming out 'with the truth' about Tom - you know....some poor young 21 year old that wants his 15 minutes of fame and does a "tell all about Tom".  Maybe Tom would put a hit out on the squealer's family?  
I think Tom is like full-bred evil.  He's truly a lunatic.  I used to really like him in the early 80's......even Top Gun....I remember seeing that when I was in Hawaii and then it was all downhill from there.  I despise him SO much now that I can't even watch an older movie when he was 'more normal'!  
Isn't he supposed to be some God in the Scientology cult?


----------



## KristyDarling

Sham marriages and "relationships" cultivated solely for the media have happened before in Hollywood -- Rock Hudson's marriage comes to mind but I'm sure there were more. The Hollywood spin machine is bigger than ever now, so I guess it's not surprising that stuff like this is alive and well.


----------



## KittyKat65

jchiara said:


> To me, ever since she married TomDwarf she has lost her voice.  She's lost her voice, her personality and her soul.  Temporary?  Perhaps - once they're divorced after the 10 year time limit.  I fully do believe that there are situations in Hollywood that are beyond our belief - seriously, the idea of a contract is not farout whacky to me.  I live in LA and there are some serious whackjobs.
> Now I find it hard to believe that Nicole Kidman cheated on Tom (hence his "she knows why we're getting divorced") but remember how SHOCKED Nicole 'allegedly' was when she 'found out' Tom wanted a divorce?  I never got that part.  I'm just wondering what's up with Katie.  I did hear that rumor about him wanting Jessica Alba - and thank goodness she said no.  Scarlett Johannson was news to me.  It really is like the massive Pimp Job, ain't it?  Do you suppose that Tom has these lovers that Katie knows about and doesn't do anything about?  How come you never hear about someone coming out 'with the truth' about Tom - you know....some poor young 21 year old that wants his 15 minutes of fame and does a "tell all about Tom".  Maybe Tom would put a hit out on the squealer's family?
> I think Tom is like full-bred evil.  He's truly a lunatic.  I used to really like him in the early 80's......even Top Gun....I remember seeing that when I was in Hawaii and then it was all downhill from there.  I despise him SO much now that I can't even watch an older movie when he was 'more normal'!
> Isn't he supposed to be some God in the Scientology cult?


He is 2nd in command of the spaceship Scientology.  Scary stuff, especially if you ever saw the indoctrination video on youtube.

Notice how Nicole finally had a voice after the divorce.   And an Oscar.  I am Australian by birth and I recall Nicole having a great career back home and then turning into a plastic zombie when she met him.  She is now back to smiling.

I think Tom can have any kind of relationship he wants in Hollywood because of the power he has.  The more of a family man he appears, the more he can have gay trysts.  Nobody will speak up because he is a scary, evil man.  As an aside, I don't care one bit that he is gay, but why hide it??  This is 2009 and we can be whatever we want.

Does anyone else remember that Nicole miscarried as a result of the shock of being served divorce papers?  The freakologost ordered a DNA sample of the miscarried remains so that he could allege that she was cheating.  She wasn't.  It was his.  Ewwww.  What a disgusting creature this little Napoleon is.

I am thriled his nazi movie is tanking at the box office.


----------



## antakusuma

u said the words i've been wanting to say! 



cutiepie21 said:


> Omg, you women are so catty. I can't believe the crap I'm reading about Katie's legs. She has an amazing body and is not pigeon toed! If she's what you all consider to be unattractive, then 99% of the female population must be downright fugly. Katie is a lot better looking than a lot of women I see walking around.


----------



## KittyKat65

MissTiss said:


> ^^oh good, I'm not the only one then, because seriously, If I had her legs, I'd walk around with some seriously short shorts.
> 
> My legs suck.


If I had her legs I would walk around naked.  In December!  She has an amazing body!

As for comments about Suri without a jacket...as a parent I can vouch for the fact that trying to get an unwilling child into a jacket is like trying to get a bobcat to wear socks.


----------



## antakusuma

This topic kinda got me curious so i turned to google. 

first choice was Jennifer Garner, then Jessica Alba (both choices are SO not tom cruise type), then Scarlet, and lastly Katie. 

i am gonna get the hollywood car wash book. sounds interesting!!



KittyKat65 said:


> Was it jessica Alba? I can't remember. All I know is that there were 3 women interviewed for the role of "beard" and Katie took the role. I think she took it because Dawson's Creek was over and her career was at a standstill, whereas the other 2 had thriving careers. Also, the lure of millions of dollars must have been attractive.
> 
> You can read the details in the fiction novel, "Hollywood Car Wash" by Lori Culwell.


----------



## thatgurl

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Well, it is not like this is new rumour; *it has been reappearing for years now, so it might be true*.




For years now people have been saying they've seen Elvis & Tupac, but that doesn't mean they are really alive.


----------



## KittyKat65

thatgurl said:


> For years now people have been saying they've seen Elvis & Tupac, but that doesn't mean they are really alive.


I saw Tupak at Dunkin' Donuts yesterday!


----------



## viba424

This is just out of control. I would die. This is clearly an old pic though.


----------



## jchiara

Wow - maybe that's photoshopped?


----------



## lm040523

yeah I saw a pic of that before... I don't think it's photoshopped


----------



## jchiara

Ick!  Are those zits or herpes?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^No it's not photoshopped. Those photos were out right after she and Tom got together. They were everywhere. I think it was the stress of what she got herself into. One day she's a young actress recently moved to NYC to revive her career - the next day she's TomKat.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ it's also probably due to all of their mad make out sessions they held in public for all the world to see!!

katie has aged so much during her time with tom... suri sure is adorable tho and worth the freak show


----------



## karo

I think we should all get back to the topic. If someone doesn't like Tom and Katie then please don't come to this thread and don't post all that bullsh*t. To me they look happy, but if she married him because of some 'contract' and only for money, I definitely wouldn't feel sorry for her. 
I may not be their fan, but I think this discussion is absolutely about nothing. Noone knows them and noone knows what the truth about their relationship is, so please stop it.


----------



## Jahpson

what source are you guys looking at that says that Tom is indeed possessive and Katie is trapped and unhappy?

From their own mouths they deny it, so how are any of you coming to this conclusion? Someone please fill me in!


----------



## Jahpson

SunnyFreckles said:


> I'm fugly for sure! My legs are gross. (Cutiepie...I liked your post!)
> 
> I am kind of sad by all these posts...I guess this is the reason why I don't come into these threads...they just make me feel bad about myself!!!
> 
> Oh well...


 

pure crazy talk! I think judging from your avatar, that your very beautiful. and I'm hetero


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted toting around daughter Suri Cruise as she gave her Sunday evening performance earlier tonight (January 4).


----------



## antakusuma

yeah some pple are just bored. i dunno why they want to visit forums of celebs they don't even like. i wouldn't even bother.


----------



## nataliam1976

Well I didnt see a notice that only positive or favourable opinions can be posted in celebs threads


----------



## KittyKat65

nataliam1976 said:


> Well I didnt see a notice that only positive or favourable opinions can be posted in celebs threads


Amen!

Last time I checked we could all think for ourselves and say what we like.  Has that changed?


----------



## vlore

viba424 said:


> This is just out of control. I would die. This is clearly an old pic though.



Yeah, I think this pic is back from her old Dawson Creek days so I think she has always suffered from this...it could be some form of herpes (which is common especially around the mouth-area and I think is brought on by stress).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out to eat at Nobu (January 5).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^I don't personally think that this is one of her best outfits?  I'm not a fan of those leggings I have to say, but that's my personal opinion.  She just doesn't look as if she's going out to dinner!


----------



## lvstratus

I think we all have the right to express our opinions....bad or good! We are not being rude or unpollited, so i don't see any problem....
About her last look dining, terrible outfit for a dinner in a restaurant like that one...


----------



## kicksarefortwids

maybe she came straight from rehearsal?


----------



## KristyDarling

I'd love to see her wearing more colors. Maybe it's due to living in NYC where most people are in black, but I think that a splash of fuschia or purple or royal blue would really help her get her glow back. She always looks so....gray. In her clothing choices, in her face, and especially around her eyes.


----------



## beauxgoris

lvstratus said:


> *I think we all have the right to express our opinions....bad or good! We are not being rude or unpollited, so i don't see any problem....*
> About her last look dining, terrible outfit for a dinner in a restaurant like that one...



^^I agree with both points!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New Pics


----------



## vlore

Is it me or is she not wearing as much makeup as before. I understand for running errands maybe not, but look at the pics w/ Tom out to dinner. What do u think?


----------



## jchiara

I don't know - and I don't know if it's because of her heels, but she just seems to always be lagging behind him - the body language is unbelievable - they're never cuddly - never.  They're like 15 miles apart when they're holding hands.  Man, I'd be so into being a fly on the wall in THAT house....


----------



## antakusuma

whatever helps u pple sleep at night.


----------



## BagLadie

antakusuma said:


> whatever helps u pple sleep at night.


 

haha....agreed.

I think she looks fabulous - I certainly could not pull of the leggings look.  Her legs look long and lean.


----------



## Bagspy

What's going on with her, it's ok if you're want to go natural during the day, no make up and be simple, but at night going out to dinner at nobu, please, please katie make an extra effort put on some make up and eye concealer to cover that dark circle??? The white knit thingy on your head is not flattering at all!


----------



## noon

jchiara said:


> Man, I'd be so into being a fly on the wall in THAT house....


----------



## KristyDarling

antakusuma said:


> whatever helps u pple sleep at night.



I'm neither a fan nor foe of TomKat and I express both positive and negative opinions about them, and I sleep just fine.


----------



## jun3machina

wow, she looks really tired and thin lately....has she been ill?


----------



## jchiara

KristyDarling said:


> I'm neither a fan nor foe of TomKat and I express both positive and negative opinions about them, and I sleep just fine.


----------



## serene

[/QUOTE]

wow, look at her hands here..


----------



## wannabemk

^whats wrong with her hands? im 25 and my hands look like that. its genetic. my mother has them also.


----------



## karo

Katie leaving the theatre.


----------



## Sweetpea83

wannabemk said:


> ^whats wrong with her hands? im 25 and my hands look like that. its genetic. my mother has them also.




Ditto...my hands are skinny and veiny like that as well...and I'm also 25, lol!


----------



## Nola

I think she looks adorable in the white coat and hat.


----------



## KittyKat65

jun3machina said:


> wow, she looks really tired and thin lately....has she been ill?


Probably another Scientology "detox".


----------



## nicole2730

she looks adorable here and regarding her hands - all i can see is that big ass *DIAMOND RING*!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Jahpson said:


> pure crazy talk! I think judging from your avatar, that your very beautiful. and I'm hetero


 
Jahpson...I'm hetero too (that made me LAUGH!!!)...and thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

perhaps it's scientology, i dunno WTF it is, but the gal looks sick!


----------



## jchiara

I love Katie - she's such a sweetie - and I love her style, but ever since she married Tom she looks like.....:weird::blink: to me.......


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

KittyKat65 said:


> It's common Hollywood knowledge that the poor woman is under contract to be married to the little dwarf.  Tom is gay.  I used to live in Hollywood and travel in celebrity circles and this is not a secret.  He is 100% gay.  Katie is under contract to be his wife for x number of years for x number of dollars.  Adding a child gives her more dollars.  I think they need to be married for 10 years for her to get the huge jackpot payout.  Look at Nicole Kidman.  Married just shy of 10 years.  Coincidence?  Tom gets the allusion of heterosexual man (gays are frowned upon in Scientology circles) and Katie gets the career boost.  Everyone's a winner.




Jumping in late here, but I totally 100% agree with you. I have friends on the "inside" in LA who have told me the same thing. Also, another little tidbit to nibble on, Tom's first wife, Mimi Rogers, divorced him b/c he had fertility problems and she wanted a child. She immediately remarried and got pregnant, as if to say, "The problem wasn't mine." He had to adopt with Nicole, not sure what happened with the miscarriage at the end. 

The creepy thing to me is that if in fact Katie got pregnant with his child, it most likely had some kind of fertility "assistance". She got pregnant like 3 MONTHS after they met, which is obviously a calculated, planned move, which also leads me to believe there was a contract.

Many won't agree with me, but that's JMO.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I sort of believe it - the only sticking point for me is that in ALL these years you would think ONE man would have come forward to say he was Tom's lover or a photo of Tom with another guy. Right?


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I sort of believe it - the only sticking point for me is that in ALL these years you would think ONE man would have come forward to say he was Tom's lover or a photo of Tom with another guy. Right?



I'm sure he pays A LOT of $$$$$ to keep his secret quiet.


----------



## jun3machina

*hitmen anyone....wonder why no one talks... i believe the crazy rumours. e freaks me out


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (January 8).


----------



## karo

More pics of *Katie Holmes* taking her 2-year-old daughter *Suri* to shop at the Japanese casualwear store, UNIQLO, in SoHo.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

*COOKIE MONSTER*

 					Yum, cookies! Katie Holmes treats 2-year-old daughter Suri to a sweet treat after stopping into gourmet food store Dean & DeLuca while out Thursday in New York City.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is so adorable!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (January 8).


----------



## Bagspy

She looks like a mess! Some how she gave up! I think. She needs a stylist, she does not possess a sense of good styling.


----------



## Jahpson

serene said:


>


 
wow, look at her hands here..[/quote]


Its very cold, thats why her hands look like that.


----------



## kroquet

Finally, a picture of Suri on her own two feet.  I had begun to wonder if she could walk.   And with a coat on!!!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted making her way to the Gerald Schoenfeld Theater with daughter Suri Cruise earlier this evening (January 9).


----------



## gucci lover

awww Suri hates the paps!  Poor baby, all she wanted to do was push her little stroller :cry:


----------



## shoegal27

Suri is the cutest Hollywood baby. I love her.. I feel badly though that she has to deal with all those strange people calling her name with the snapping lights.. poor baby.


----------



## Jahpson

gucci lover said:


> awww Suri hates the paps! Poor baby, all she wanted to do was push her little stroller :cry:


 

i know, my heart goes out to her. cant they leave her alone?

how many pictures do they really need? just take one and keep it moving


i would much rather see Tom or Katie. she needs to enjoy her childhood hassle free


----------



## marietouchet

Katie & Suri have been papparrazzi'd to death every in NY... 

whereas, Caroline Kennedy - who could be more popular than Britney, Lindsay, Paris & Nicole put together - is never in the press...

Caroline is doing something right ! what is it ?


----------



## Jahpson

^ isnt she no longer a kennedy?

she had gotten married


----------



## pmburk

Whoa, Suri's finally wearing a coat!!! Katie looks really bad... and it doesn't seem to be just an "Oh she ran out to the grocery store without makeup" type thing - it is every single time her photo's being taken. She seriously looks like she's either been really sick, or is exhausted.


----------



## beauxgoris

Why does Katie drag Suri to the theatre every night. Shouldn't she be home in bed with a sitter/nanny/whatever...?


----------



## nicole2730

^^ i totally hear what you're saying but kids just need routine and actually, it's really nice that she spends so much time with her mom.  at this age, kids consider their parents their best friends which makes me wonder where is tom??

it's really unfortunate that she (suri) is right in the middle of the pap swarm, but at least she'll be used to it as i'm sure this will be the way it is her entire life


----------



## beauxgoris

^^But the play seems to run every evening. She must get home late. Wouldn't it be better to have her safe in bed by 7 pm then in a dressing room somewhere asleep? I think it's great she spends so much time with Suri too, but the Pap swarm + strange routine for a toddler seems like a bad idea.

JMO


----------



## karo

After months and months of back-to-back shows, Katie Holmes was spotted leaving her New York City apartment for the final performance of her Broadway play All My Sons on Sunday (January 11).


----------



## noon

beauxgoris said:


> ^^But the play seems to run every evening. She must get home late. Wouldn't it be better to have her safe in bed by 7 pm then in a dressing room somewhere asleep? I think it's great she spends so much time with Suri too, but the Pap swarm + strange routine for a toddler seems like a bad idea.
> 
> JMO



I remember Katie saying a while ago that Suri's bedtime was 11pm, and that she stays up late with her and tom. I cant remember in what interview that was in though.


----------



## Bagspy

^It was in David Letterman show.


----------



## karo

The 66th Annual Golden Globe Awards was quite the star-studded event, and afterwards Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were reunited at a West Hollywood afterparty, looking so happy together.

Earlier in the night, Holmes gave her final performance of All My Sons in New York City, catching a flight to LA immediately following the show in order to meet up with Tom.


----------



## karo

She looks really nice and happy.


----------



## beauxgoris

noon said:


> I remember Katie saying a while ago that Suri's bedtime was 11pm, and that she stays up late with her and tom. I cant remember in what interview that was in though.



^^Is that normal??? Everyone I know that has small children - they're asleep by 7 pm.


----------



## KristyDarling

Very hip gold dress! It looks fun and fresh on her!

11pm is very late for such a young kid...but hopefully she gets up late, too. Mine are in bed by 7:15, but that's because they have to be up by 6:30am. (kindergarten and pre-K)


----------



## nicole2730

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Is that normal??? *Everyone I know that has small children - they're asleep by 7 pm*.



^^ hi, my name is nicole and both of my kids (3 and 5) are asleep at 9.  every night.  

joking aside, i have to say that every family's routine is not the same.  she probably doesn't get up until noon either... she seems happy and healthy, so i think katie's doing a great job.  of course, i know zero about their home life, but from the looks of it, suri seems as if she's in good hands


----------



## nicole2730

karo said:


> The 66th Annual Golden Globe Awards was quite the star-studded event, and afterwards Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were reunited at a West Hollywood afterparty, looking so happy together.
> 
> Earlier in the night, Holmes gave her final performance of All My Sons in New York City, catching a flight to LA immediately following the show in order to meet up with Tom.



^^ i wondered where she was during the show.  i hate her dress - looks like JLo's scraps!!  but she looks happy and almost radiant in these pics.


----------



## BagLadie

Wow she looks fabulous!


----------



## Luccibag

11 is late for a toddler who has to get up early to go to daycare or school but she doesnt, and  Im sure she sleeps in so she has her own schedule.  Once she starts school Im sure she will have to be in bed earlier.  I think its great she gets to hang out with her mom so much.  She'll always have those memories.


----------



## purseinsanity

^I think Katie looks so happy there.  Tom's looking a lot better too...he was looking quite dumpy for awhile!


----------



## nicole2730

^^ agree, he looks like the tom from "a few good men" and "minority report" - hot and lean


----------



## LegacyGirl

karo said:


> After months and months of back-to-back shows, Katie Holmes was spotted leaving her New York City apartment for the final performance of her Broadway play All My Sons on Sunday (January 11).


 
I love those shoes but I wouldn't trust myself to carry a small child in them


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The hairstyle ages her at least 5 to 7 years.


----------



## divadivine682

I think suri is pretty cute but I've only seen a few pics of her actually walking...why do her parents insist on carrying her everywhere??? It can't be about security being that they are very protected by their security guards...I don't know but poor Katies back must kill her after a while!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

divadivine682 said:


> I think suri is pretty cute but I've only seen a few pics of her actually walking...why do her parents insist on carrying her everywhere??? It can't be about security being that they are very protected by their security guards...I don't know but poor Katies back must kill her after a while!



I think it is mostly because of the paps. If I had that many paps hounding me, and my child everywhere, I would carry her too.


----------



## Nishi621

Here's another couple that need to have another child. Suri is adorable, they need to go for another one!


----------



## lvstratus

cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2009/01/katie-holmes-miu-miu-ad.jpg

*Katie Holmes* is featured in *Miu Miu* campaign, which shot by *Mert Alas* and *Marcus Piggott* in New York last November.


----------



## lvstratus

sorry, i need to repost it!Hope it works now!


----------



## noon

wow she looks different in that miu miu pic! Didnt know she was doing the ad campaign.


----------



## divadivine682

I have to say, Tom really looks so handsome in the last few posted pics....its like the man doesn't age!!!


----------



## Jahpson

noon said:


> I remember Katie saying a while ago that Suri's bedtime was *11pm*, and that she stays up late with her and tom. I cant remember in what interview that was in though.


----------



## karo

divadivine682 said:


> I have to say, Tom really looks so handsome in the last few posted pics....its like the man doesn't age!!!


 ITA! Tom looks really great. I really like the Miu Miu ad with Katie too. She looks great.


----------



## KristyDarling

I just saw video footage of Tom at the Golden Globes and he's actually looking young and lean. And pretty cute, kind of reminiscent of his Top Gun hotness!


----------



## cutiepie21

noon said:


> I remember Katie saying a while ago that Suri's bedtime was 11pm, and that she stays up late with her and tom. I cant remember in what interview that was in though.



Suri's probably a night owl.  I was the same at her age;  refused to go to bed until well after 1am.  Dad used to tell me stories about him staying up to watch me play all night and then forced me to go to bed at 2am bc he couldn't stay up any longer.  And I'm still a night owl to this day!


----------



## imashopaholic

Another shot from Katie's Miu Miu campaign. What the heck was she (and Miu Miu) thinking?


----------



## karo

Talking about Katie, a statement from Miu Miu says that she &#8220;portrays a luminous icon radiating a sense of mystery and theatricality.&#8221;
&#8220;Katie Holmes joins the ever-expanding living history of Miu Miu inspirations, vital and modern individuals that shape and alter their surroundings through powerful grace.&#8221;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Katie looks great in the Miu Miu ads.


----------



## Kellybag

she sure does.^^


----------



## jun3machina

imashopaholic said:


> Another shot from Katie's Miu Miu campaign. What the heck was she (and Miu Miu) thinking?


she looks like a robotic stepford wife in these shots or something. i know they were trying to come across as a strong female image, but they just kinda scare me because there's not that strength behind her eyes IMHO, that models bring a cross...KWIM??


----------



## KristyDarling

Hmm, calling her an "icon" is a stretch, but that word gets thrown around to describe a lot of people these days.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i really like katie. i was kind of ambivalent during her DC days, but i really love grown up katie. i think she take way more sh*t than she deserves, i don't know why ppl love to hate on her and her family.

i've liked tom since i was young, and i still like him. his choices for his own life are his business, and besides, he's not hurting anyone by choosing the religion he does. i've seen him explain it before, saying that he's doing what he feels is the best for his own life and the lives of the ones closest to him. so far it's brought him a lot of happiness and success, and his wife and kids are happy. so what's there to take issue with? 

ppl just need to leave well enough alone and stop passing such harsh judgment on the man. he's good to his fans, he's ultimately fair, can admit his wrongs against others, and is willing to apologize (is: the brooke sheilds fiasco, matt lauer & the today show, etc). and he's able to laugh at himself. there's nothing to ***** about, his own personal actions don't effect anyone but himself and therefore do not by any means warrant all the hatred.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jun3machina said:


> perhaps it's scientology, i dunno WTF it is, but the gal looks sick!



i don't think she looks sick. i think she just hardly ever wears makeup. lol

we;re so used to seeing made up girls appear in papparazzi pics, so that begins to look normal. but really, the way katie looks is the way a majority of normal women look on a daily basis. 

she's never really been one for makeup


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jahpson said:


> what source are you guys looking at that says that Tom is indeed possessive and Katie is trapped and unhappy?
> 
> From their own mouths they deny it, so how are any of you coming to this conclusion? Someone please fill me in!



lol, so true.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

nataliam1976 said:


> Well I didnt see a notice that only positive or favourable opinions can be posted in celebs threads




they're most definitely allowed, as they should be. but i think the topic of tom & katie's relationship/religion and the rumors surrounding them have been certifiably beat.to.death. it's just kind of unnecessary to rehash them at this point, imo.


----------



## nataliam1976

MichelleAntonia said:


> they're most definitely allowed, as they should be. but i think the topic of tom & katie's relationship/religion and the rumors surrounding them have been certifiably beat.to.death. it's just kind of unnecessary to rehash them at this point, imo.




I didnt rehash anything, I came here, saw a most recent picture of her and expressed my opinion about it

But again, its not like news or topics have an expiration date, or do they? and its not like Tom tries to keep his private life and private opinions/beliefs private anyway. I dont understand this thread police, dont talk about this dont talk about that, its a celeb forum, people come here to gossip!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^nah, no one's trying to police anything, at least i'm not. it's not like you personally have said anything before in this thread, i'm not aware of it if you have, i'm just saying generally... the topic has kinda been gone over a lot by others, it's kinda like what's the point? 

but i'm not trying to stop you from expressing you opinion, not at all. i'm just attempting to shed some light on why there my might some sort of reaction like that to it, that's all.


----------



## nataliam1976

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^nah, no one's trying to police anything, at least i'm not. it's not like you personally have said anything before in this thread, i'm not aware of it if you have, i'm just saying generally... the topic has kinda been gone over a lot by others, it's kinda like what's the point?
> 
> but i'm not trying to stop you from expressing you opinion, not at all. i'm just attempting to shed some light on why there my might some sort of reaction like that to it, that's all.



have you thought that maybe its new people talking about this subject here for the first time, so for them its not rehashing at all? Its not like we have the same members coming here and reposting over and over again the same thing for years


----------



## nataliam1976

And lets face it, certain subjects will always be controversial : Tom and his scientology and stepford wife, Angelina and Brad cheating on Jen, spanking kids in Pregnancy and parenting, strippers in Relationships...human nature, ´s all


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah, i know that. and i know it's not the same people over and over. i just wonder when it will die down overall. they've taken a lot of it already i guess. 


i suppose i'm not good at celeb gossip though, lol

but it's all good.


----------



## nataliam1976

MichelleAntonia said:


> yeah, i know that. and i know it's not the same people over and over. i just wonder when it will die down overall. they've taken a lot of it already i guess.
> 
> 
> i suppose i'm not good at celeb gossip though, lol
> 
> but it's all good.



its all good, of course  I just think that unless they stop fueling it, it will not die down


----------



## vlore

I love healthy discussions, but...:back2topic: .....
Has anyone been able to find more pics of Katie in the Miu Miu ads?


----------



## nataliam1976

LOL werent we discussing Tom and Katie all the time?


----------



## vlore

nataliam1976 said:


> LOL werent we discussing Tom and Katie all the time?



yeah, but let's discuss them now in a light-hearted-fun way!


----------



## gucci lover

i love reading the good and bad in this thread.  It keeps it interesting.  I've never heard about Tom having a marriage contract so it was juicy gossip for me to read


----------



## KristyDarling

Celebrities will be gossiped about in both positive and negative ways -- it goes with the territory. Unless this thread is specifically a Tom and Katie **fan* *forum (i.e., all non-fans are warned to keep out), it's inevitable that criticism and rumors will fly along with the compliments. I don't think anyone likes feeling scrutinized by the "if-you-can't-say-something-nice-don't-say-anything-at-all" police every time they say anything remotely critical. At the end of the day, all of this IS just light-hearted gossip.


----------



## beauxgoris

KristyDarling said:


> Celebrities will be gossiped about in both positive and negative ways -- it goes with the territory. Unless this thread is specifically a Tom and Katie **fan* *forum (i.e., all non-fans are warned to keep out), it's inevitable that criticism and rumors will fly along with the compliments.* I don't think anyone likes feeling scrutinized by the "if-you-can't-say-something-nice-don't-say-anything-at-all" police every time they say anything remotely critical. At the end of the day, all of this IS just light-hearted gossip.*



^ITA!!


----------



## vlore

I don't think anyone posted pics of *Tom & Katie* at the GG after-party:






*Tom & his mom, Mary Lee Mapother
*





*
Leo and Tom
*




*
Tom & Kate Winslet *


----------



## vlore

*Tom* looks great...what do you all think???


----------



## vlore

*Handprint Ceremony at Yongsan CGV, Seoul, South Korea - January 17th, 2009*


----------



## KristyDarling

This is the best Tom has looked in a long time! He looks youthful and fit!


----------



## vlore




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He does look great, but then he's been great looking for years!


----------



## MissV

^ Agreed!! lol...


----------



## Bagspy

Suri is definitely has his eyes.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love his current hairstyle, it makes him look young, like he hasn't aged a day since the 90s!


----------



## imashopaholic

Tom's teeth look ... different.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

beauxgoris said:


> Wow - she has such thick calves. I would stick to pants if i was her...



wow, i'm in big trouble then.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i've been going through the thread to look at pics since i'm new to it, and i've got to say i'm really disillusioned. so many mean remarks about katie's looks, "how dare she" this or that... 

engaging in light celeb gossip is one thing, but going low brow and visciously attacking other women over their looks-- that's just extremely disappointing. why do women do this to one another? what did she ever do to deserve such remarks and judgements? maybe if she was a terrible human being, it would be fair(er) game to remark negatively on looks, albeit unrelated to whatever it is that would make her so. 

i'm not calling anyone out specifically or trying to start anything, it's just that i see it all the time, and so many of us do it that it's sad. it's something that's pretty pathetic and that ALL of us are above and should pay attention to not doing. hating on other women without valid CHARACTER reason is ugly imo.

anyway, that's just my two cents.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> i've been going through the thread to look at pics since i'm new to it, and i've got to say i'm really disillusioned. so many mean remarks about katie's looks, "how dare she" this or that...
> 
> engaging in light celeb gossip is one thing, but going low brow and visciously attacking other women over their looks-- that's just extremely disappointing. why do women do this to one another? what did she ever do to deserve such remarks and judgements? maybe if she was a terrible human being, it would be fair(er) game to remark negatively on looks, albeit unrelated to whatever it is that would make her so.
> 
> i'm not calling anyone out specifically or trying to start anything, it's just that i see it all the time, and so many of us do it that it's sad. it's something that's pretty pathetic and that ALL of us are above and should pay attention to not doing. hating on other women without valid CHARACTER reason is ugly imo.
> 
> anyway, that's just my two cents.



Good Post


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> People's idea of what constitutes this these days is OUTRAGEOUS. Are you kidding?? lol. We left light celeb gossip behind way before Britney shaved her head. Its kind of scary how desensitized to voyeurism and scrutiny people are.
> 
> I don't really care if someone think so and so is ugly or whatever. So what? its probably not going to get back to the subject, and they might not even give a **** anyway if it did. The whole issue is how badly it reflects on the speaker. Do people realize how DISGUSTING they sound when they say stuff like they are sick of seeing Amy Winehouse's ugly wrecked face all over the place and they wish she would just hurry up and die? Its slowly gotten this bad. It starts with the ridiculous judgements about miniscule imprefections and escalates to radical hatred. These people should be ashamed. We can blame it on Perez all we want, but he is one man. It takes many to fuel him, and they most certainly do.
> 
> GOD I LOVE THE INTERNET


----------



## divadivine682

Tom really looks just sooo handsome!! I swear he hasn't aged. :kiss:


----------



## antakusuma

Because some women are insecure and sad. 

anyways, i get where u're coming from. even fan's of katie or tom may have some question marks about scientology or katie's sometimes off fashion. And i think it's OK to voice them. but then some of the remarks are quite mean and unnecessary and doesn't prove anything.  





MichelleAntonia said:


> i've been going through the thread to look at pics since i'm new to it, and i've got to say i'm really disillusioned. so many mean remarks about katie's looks, "how dare she" this or that...
> 
> engaging in light celeb gossip is one thing, but going low brow and visciously attacking other women over their looks-- that's just extremely disappointing. why do women do this to one another? what did she ever do to deserve such remarks and judgements? maybe if she was a terrible human being, it would be fair(er) game to remark negatively on looks, albeit unrelated to whatever it is that would make her so.
> 
> i'm not calling anyone out specifically or trying to start anything, it's just that i see it all the time, and so many of us do it that it's sad. it's something that's pretty pathetic and that ALL of us are above and should pay attention to not doing. hating on other women without valid CHARACTER reason is ugly imo.
> 
> anyway, that's just my two cents.


----------



## karo

*Tom Cruise* attends the press conference and Korean premiere of Valkyrie at Megabox Coex in Seoul, South Korea on Sunday (January 18).


----------



## nicole2730

he might be crazy, but there is no denying:
the man is *H O T*


----------



## SunnyFreckles

nicole2730 said:


> he might be crazy, but there is no denying:
> the man is *H O T*


 
Ok, ok, ok...you are SO RIGHT ABOUT THAT!!!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

I really thought I did _not_ like him but it's hard when he's looking this damn good.


----------



## karo

I think he's one of the hottest guys right now. Brad Pitt doesn't looks so good anymore, while Tom's definitely still got it.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the Berlin premiere of Valkyrie (January 20).


----------



## vlore

imashopaholic said:


> I really thought I did _not_ like him but it's hard when he's looking this damn good.



Check out the pecs on Tom!!!


----------



## vlore

karo said:


> Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the Berlin premiere of Valkyrie (January 20).



Love her hair and outfit!  They both look really cute together in pic#2. IMO, she looks a lot slimmer...too slim, I think.


----------



## karo

They both look great and so happy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks really pretty there!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^  Katie looks absolutely stunning. So elegant and I love her wavy hair and smokey eye makeup!

Oh, and Karo I agree with you -- I never thought I'd see the day when Tom Cruise looks better than Brad Pitt! Brad is not aging well, sadly.


----------



## beauxgoris

*Baby Bump?*


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and husband *Tom Cruise* leave the Berlin premiere of _Valkyrie_ at the Theater am Potsdamer Platz in Germany on Tuesday.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes looked all loved-up while catching a departing flight from Berlin (January 20).


----------



## Bagspy

They're both look great!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the UK premiere of Valkyrie (January 21).


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ OK, this haircut and length are FAB on her! And the short dress with fun tie-straps is adorable on her -- youthful and flattering!


----------



## karo

Once again they both look great.


----------



## pmburk

She looks great!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Katie's been hitting it outta the park lately!


----------



## vlore

By far my favorite pic of her!!!! She looks fantastic...way to go Katie!!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

cute pics.  i wonder what they talk about...


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise escorted his lovely wife Katie Holmes to The Ivy in London for a post-premiere dinner date on Wednesday (January 21).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I really love her hair like that.


----------



## pmburk

She really looks fantastic, and I personally love her style. Especially her hair! I wonder if perhaps the Broadway run was just strenuous and tiring for her, she was looking pretty haggard for a while.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^most likely, i'd guess. isn't eight shows a week? plus she always took suri with her. and all the rehearsals leading up to it... that's a lot! i don't know how stage actors do it.


----------



## nicole2730

she's been looking a lot more like her pre-tom katie style, which is good.  love the wavy hair too.  but hose with open toe shoes?  ick.


----------



## caliprincess

imashopaholic said:


> Tom's teeth look ... different.


 
He had braces a few years ago.


----------



## leeann

They both look really good in those pictures!


----------



## Jahpson

Tom is still a handsome chap


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* presents an award at the *2009 SAG Awards* held at the Shrine Auditorium on Saturday (January 25) in Los Angeles.
The 30-year-old actress paired her _Jil Sander_ dress with &#8220;Fever&#8221; pointed pumps in Adobe by _Stuart Weitzman_.


----------



## gucci lover

^^Wow! I love that dress   It's so different!!!


----------



## lvstratus

I don't like at all her outfitt, a ceremony like this deservs something better.
And the colors doesn't suit her at all!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gucci lover said:


> ^^Wow! I love that dress   It's so different!!!




me too!!!


----------



## nicole2730

^^ great dress, perfect.  but she could have used a little "lift" in some areas... also love the shoes


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in that dress...but man those heels look painful!


----------



## noon

I really like that dress but I think it would have been better if she wore a bra or something - her boobs look squized into the dress.


----------



## simone72

She looks very thin..


----------



## Salma24

simone72 said:


> She looks very thin..


 
That was my first thought also.


----------



## exotikittenx

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ great dress, perfect.  but she could have used a little "lift" in some areas... also love the shoes



LOL I agree about the "lift."  Otherwise, she looks great and her hair is finally looking better!


----------



## kroquet

Her hair does looks great, but can we say "BRA"?

Loved the dress, though.


----------



## imashopaholic

She's a shadow of her former (pre-Tom) self.


----------



## BTBF

They look great.


----------



## pmburk

I loved her SAG outfit! Loved the hair, loved the makeup, loved the shoes, loved the dress - it was such an interesting cut, and that mocha color was fantastic with her dark hair and fair skin. I agree that she definitely could have used some "lift" though! 

However, I too thought she looked dangerously thin.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruisehttp://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/category/C42 took daughter Suri on a helicopter trip in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Sunday (February 1).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tom is going all risky business v2.0

and i have to say, i much prefer this older version


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri living it up in Brazil over the weekend


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie out for a dinner


----------



## sputnik

BTBF said:


> cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2009/01/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-brazil.jpg
> 
> They look great.


i wish they'd stop whoring little suri out. poor kid, trying to hide from the photographers and the flashes. 
tom is still creepy.


----------



## KristyDarling

I cannot believe how great Tom is looking these days. What exactly is it....a good haircut or something?


----------



## sputnik

^^
more like plastic surgery. 
and it pains me to say this because i find him to be an obnoxious, creepy, control-freak of a little man, but it's damn good plastic surgery too. very natural looking.


----------



## zooba

Little Suri needs a play date with kids her age. Now that she has a coat get her some friends!!!!!


----------



## vlore

Wao- she looks fantastic in these 'Brazil' pics- she looks happy and I love her casual, summery outfits!!! Yay to Katie! I am happy to see her smiling in pics again!!!


----------



## carvedwords

Man, Katie is looking thin.  The SAG dress was amazing on her.


----------



## noon

Katie has been looking really good lately..actually so has Tom.


----------



## csre

They are looking great! Suri keeps getting cuter.

I agree Tom had some great PS, he is looking better than ever, and i don't even like him


----------



## BTBF

sputnik said:


> i wish they'd stop whoring little suri out. poor kid, trying to hide from the photographers and the flashes.
> tom is still creepy.


 

I honestly believe, Suri saved them. Without having her(a cute one), no one will cares to pay attention to them.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out to eat in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Monday (February 2).


----------



## gucci lover

^^Oooooooooooh... I really like her shoes!!!  She looks great


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out to eat in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Monday (February 2).




they both look ace!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

gucci lover said:


> ^^Oooooooooooh... I really like her shoes!!!  She looks great



I love her shoes too. She looks really good in all the Brazil pics. Her shoes are Stella McCartney BTW


----------



## gucci lover

*LadyLoub* - you're awesome, you know all the brands!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i wish i could cut my hair like katie's...

and i wish my man ho would cut his hair like tom's...


 but i'm totally serious


----------



## Jahpson

Kate's got the legs that could strangle a bear! wow


----------



## wordpast

karo said:


> Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out to eat in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Monday (February 2).



she looks great!


----------



## vlore

I love this outfit!!!...and her legs are sooo toned


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow, her legs are so muscular!


----------



## luvmy3girls

she looks great..nice legs!!


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree, her legs are quite muscular!


----------



## KristyDarling

Those shoes are HOT!


----------



## meluvs2shop

who would've thunk it?!?
i thought she was all bones but on the contrary she looks healthy.

she also has the perfect bone structure for that haircut.


----------



## exotikittenx

Wow, her legs look AMAZING.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

All these "great leg" comments...and to think a couple weeks ago there were comments about how awful they looked.  Hrm...!!

I think she looked great then, and she looks freaking great now!!!  So happy to see them both together and happy.  That is all that counts!!!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the Brazilian premiere of Valkyrie (February 3).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri were spotted going for a stroll on Copacabana Beach in Rio de Janeiro (February 3).


----------



## karo

They both looks so cute. Love Katie's outfit and her hair looks great like this.


----------



## gucci lover

^^tooo cute!  Suri's due for another trim


----------



## ladamadelbosco

love suri's dress..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SunnyFreckles said:


> All these "great leg" comments...and to think a couple weeks ago there were comments about how awful they looked.  Hrm...!!
> 
> I think she looked great then, and she looks freaking great now!!!  So happy to see them both together and happy.  That is all that counts!!!



ITA, on all accounts!

i don't think her legs are especially muscular. it's interesting how for most ppl, if someone isn't an 8ft tall noodle, they suddenly look like a shehulk. lol. i think she looks normal. GOOD normal


----------



## vlore

OMG, I love the beach pics!!! They both looks so cute and relaxed!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't think I've ever seen Katie look more beautiful than at that Valkyrie premiere in Brazil (above). She looks like a Spanish flamenco dancer with that hair, makeup, and the vibrant colors on her dress.


----------



## carvedwords

Aww, love those pics of Katie and Suri on the beach.


----------



## vlore

KristyDarling said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Katie look more beautiful than at that Valkyrie premiere in Brazil (above). She looks like a Spanish flamenco dancer with that hair, makeup, and the vibrant colors on her dress.



Totally agree...she's gorgeous here!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great with red lipstick.


----------



## KristyDarling

Stunning, just stunning! LOVE her makeup this way. She looks so much more refreshed now that she's not doing that Broadway show anymore....the stress from that gig was probably the main reason why she was looking so anemic before.


----------



## wordpast

agreed! she looks fantastic!


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looks gorgeous!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

http://www.miumiu.com/

the full shoot for miu miu


----------



## vlore

ladamadelbosco said:


> http://www.miumiu.com/
> 
> the full shoot for miu miu



me likey! She looks good...and the bags are TDF!


----------



## candypants1100

love that pic of her in hte green dress. the green dress is interesting....i can't decide whether i like it or not


----------



## noon

Working in NY must have really been stressful for her - she looks so much more relaxed and refreshed now.


----------



## cristalena56

she looks gorgeous!! but that pic i guess made people start talking about how thinner she has gotten??  the red lipstick looks good on her!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ladamadelbosco said:


> http://www.miumiu.com/
> 
> the full shoot for miu miu



i LOVE the ads!


----------



## imashopaholic

The way Tom holds Katie's hand seriously freaks me out. Here he is (escorting her like he's assisting an old lady with her walking!) in Brazil promoting Valkyrie a couple of days ago.


----------



## kroquet

^^^  He seems to always hang on to her like that.  Kind of strange, IMO!!  It's almost like he is trying too hard for the press.


----------



## KristyDarling

I agree! The way he holds her hand is like he's leading a horse -- like trotting out a show pony. Or leading a fragile little doll child. It has always seemed very contrived and posed.


----------



## menopausalmama

.....or controlled.......


----------



## beauxgoris

KristyDarling said:


> I agree! *The way he holds her hand is like he's leading a horse -- like trotting out a show pony.* Or leading a fragile little doll child. It has always seemed very contrived and posed.



^^I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that. It's always creeped me out the way he _leads_ her around.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

he's always done that, with all his gf/wives... 

some men do that, it's physical dominance, and not in a messed up way. just because they take the traditional male role. it might be force of habit, he may have started out doing that to overcompensate for the height difference between him and whichever woman he was with. he's always been with taller women


----------



## Nola

Gooorgeous in white!


----------



## Jahpson

you guys kill me with the comments!! lol


to me it looked like a short gentleman escorting his lady to the car after having dinner. lol nothing more than an act of chivalry


----------



## vlore

Jahpson said:


> you guys kill me with the comments!! lol
> 
> 
> to me it looked like a short gentleman escorting his lady to the car after having dinner. lol nothing more than an act of chivalry



Yes, act of chivalry...perfect way to describe it!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Haha.  Love how you included the specifier "SHORT gentleman".....hehe. Okay okay, chivalry or chauvinism or whatever it's called, it still looks unnatural to my eyes! Or, maybe we're just not used to what gentlemanly behavior looks like these days.


----------



## karo

On Saturday, Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes, kids Suri, 2, and Connor, 14, and Holmes's parents visited Walt Disney World theme park in Florida, where they met princesses Cinderella, Snow White and Aurora (a.k.a. Sleeping Beauty) at the Once Upon a Time Breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table restaurant. 

"Suri was wearing a yellow dress like Belle from _Beauty and the Beast_," says a fellow diner. 

The family slipped into the restaurant relatively unnoticed as the princesses were being introduced to the crowd. "It was a family affair  no big entourage," says a fellow diner. 

During the prix fixe meal (offerings include scrambled eggs, bacon, French toast and granola), the characters stopped by the table to say hello to the Cruise clan. 

"Suri was sitting on Katie's lap just about the whole time," says the source. 

At one point, Cruise got up to show his daughter the view from Cinderella's Castle: "He walked her over to the window, and was pointing out things at the Magic Kingdom." 

"They just seemed like a regular family," says the source. "They were enjoying themselves." 

On Sunday, Holmes and Suri  in a blue Cinderella costume  explored the park again while Cruise and Connor enjoyed father-son time at the Daytona 500.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^nice to hear! thanks for the pics karo, like always


----------



## serene

so cute that she doesn't scare those figures! I've seen so many kids crying and so scared when they see them irl so I've been wondering why they even bother because kids are just going to cry anyway


----------



## shoegal27

... she wasn't wearing Belle, Suri was Cinderella.. the artical is wrong.. ha ha.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is so cute!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Belle dress was Saturday, Cinderella was Sunday


----------



## BagLadie

Wow she is simply stunning these days.


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## gucci lover

^Aww those are some great pics!  Suri looks so happy, i wanna go to DW too


----------



## serene

gucci lover said:


> ^Aww those are some great pics!  Suri looks so happy



I'm almost jealous of suri  I never got to go disneyland. Now I think I'm too old to go there without own kids


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Aww these Disney pics are adorable!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (February 19).


----------



## gucci lover

serene said:


> I'm almost jealous of suri  I never got to go disneyland. Now I think I'm too old to go there without own kids


 
Trust me, you're never too old for Disney!  Take your bf or even a group of girls.  Or better yet, make it a family affair... parents, siblings, cousins.  It's so much fun!!!!!


----------



## shoegal27

OMG Suri makes my heart melt.  She is so cute!


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> ITA, on all accounts!
> 
> i don't think her legs are especially muscular. *it's interesting how for most ppl, if someone isn't an 8ft tall noodle, they suddenly look like a shehulk.* lol. i think she looks normal. GOOD normal


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes on the set of The Extra Man earlier this week.


----------



## ms piggy

What's with all the funny expressions on her face?


----------



## Jahpson

I love this look!! what is wrong with me? LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, nothing!!

mspiggy- i think the second pic at least is of her filming a scene.


----------



## NicolesCloset

jahp i love that look too!! I especially love her hair.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ms piggy said:


> What's with all the funny expressions on her face?



those were really funny


----------



## ms piggy

^^ It's quite hilarious to see the pics together. She looks great!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out at Il Sole (February 28).


----------



## carvedwords

^^ I love that outfit she has on here.


----------



## Bagspy

Why is it only her four fingers on the right hand with green nail polish and not on the other fingers?? weird?


----------



## dreamdoll

gucci lover said:


> Trust me, you're never too old for Disney! Take your bf or even a group of girls. Or better yet, make it a family affair... parents, siblings, cousins. It's so much fun!!!!!


 
I very much agree!! I love Disney - tons of fun!! 

And Suri is sucha cutie!!


----------



## karo

Becoming a mother has allowed Katie Holmes to flex muscles she wasn't even aware she possessed. 

Motherhood, the parent of 2-year-olr  Suri Cruise tells Glamour http://www.glamour.com/magazine/2009/03/exclusive-katie-holmes-talksmagazine for April's special 70th anniversary issue (on sale March 10), "has been the most amazing experience  in an instant you become strong. You _have_ to be a little bit wiser; it's the most important job in the world." 

Not that having a child wasn't a formidable experience for Holmes, 30, and husband Tom Cruise 46. "During the first couple of days [with Suri], we would just sleep right next to her to make sure she was breathing. And I was constantly learning on the job, but Tom was very helpful and supportive." 

*Addressing Rumors*

Asked about the rumors that were once swirling around the Cruise marriage  including one story that Suri didn't exist at all  Holmes responds, "Some of the stuff [people said] was such absolutely horrible things to say about a child. It was so uncalled for and so disgusting. Enough is enough." 

In such instances, she says, Cruise, who was more accustomed to press coverage, was extremely helpful, says his wife. 

"We were changing diapers. He said, 'I don't want you to get upset.' And I said, 'Well, I _am_ upset.' So we approached it together." To those who write or report such things, Holmes says she'd like to tell them, "Why don't you come over and have dinner? See what there is to see." 

Through such adversity Holmes also says she has developed a sense of self-reliance. "I definitely felt like  as a woman, as the mother of Suri  I want to handle this! My mom is very strong, and if anyone ever said anything about any of us, she would be, '_Excuse_' me? That's my family!" 

Speaking of which, the Cruises are not about to add to theirs  at least for the moment. Asked about a current rumor, Holmes answers, "I'm not pregnant right now."

*On Suri*

We like to be together, so we use the house for our [business] meetings. [We] play Yahtzee, board games, Scrabble. We grill; have pool parties. We play 'The Three Little Pigs' and Suri is the Big Bad Wolf. [Tom] reads story books to Suri and we all laugh. When a good song comes on, he'll break into dance. We'll watch movies in bed--recently Madagascar and Cinderella, for Suri. We have a really good time.

    "She's really such a special girl -- strong and funny. She's her own person. She has a great sense of humor.""

*On cooking*

    "I don't really cook that much--eventually I will. I do make cupcakes. And [Tom] makes his pasta carbonara for me. He knows exactly how to do it: a pinch of this, a pinch of that. He has a recipe, but he also kind of [improvises] by himself. You have to do the egg at a certain time. He did it once when we were camping."


----------



## karo

Glamour pics


----------



## karo

http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/katie-holmesKatie Holmes helps her barefoot daughter Suri Cruise, 2, with getting her sandals on on Saturday (February 28) in Santa Monica, Calif.
 The 30-year-old mom had taken *Suri* to a fun art class with about five other students in it.


----------



## karo

Suri's so cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Glamour pics



love these! thanks for posting


----------



## Sweetpea83

Katie looks really pretty in that magazine spread!


----------



## serene

I love this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish I could look like that


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ she doesnt even look like that...the wonders of photoshop & at least 20K in makeup artistry & photography


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri out in L.A. on Monday


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks miserable.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

there's something very strange about her...


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes stepping out in NYC (March 4).

Katie is reportedly expanding her business endeavors, as shes currently working on the clothing line for kids with her stylist.  My friend Jeanne Yang and I have been working together for this collection. We started about a year ago, sketching different things, trying to find comfortable clothing for our daughters. The designs are pretty as well as cute, Katie told press.
  We have just started, and we will surely design for women as well, she added.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Hold your head up high, Katie! You are a tall lady -- be proud of it!


----------



## lvstratus

She looks terrible without make up!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (March 5).


----------



## karo

Katie on he set of her new film _The Extra Man_ in New York City on Thursday (March 5).


----------



## carvedwords

She looks really good in these photos!!


----------



## flo

^ 
anyone knows the coat she's wearing?


----------



## shoegal27

Mom must get a haircut every second week, but her poor Suri gets one once a year.. 






CUT THOSE BANGS ALREADY!  SSSHHHHEEEEEESH!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri touching down in Tokyo (March 8).


----------



## ladamadelbosco

love her little flats..


----------



## gucci lover

^^me too!  i  suri!!!!!!


----------



## romeolady

lvstratus said:


> She looks terrible without make up!



Maybe, but that bag still looks hot! I just found out it's a Gryson Tutu!  My favoite brand meets one of my favorite celebs!  http://shop.gryson.com/sw/swchannel/productcatalogcf_v2/internet/templates/Apparel/model.asp/ProductMasterID/1024787/ParentID/372628/SWID/1


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie at Tokyo Valkyrie premier (March 11)


----------



## ellek72

I love Katie with long hair.Beautiful!


----------



## envyme

Suri is toooooooooooo cute!! She looks like my cousin's daughter:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I actually prefer Katie with shorter hair.


----------



## carvedwords

The short hair was a dramatic change at first for Katie, but now I prefer it over the longer hair.


----------



## Bagspy

^^^ Is that a hair extension or a wig? If it's a wig it must be wig from real hair right? the hair look natural to me.


----------



## babyhart

i think we're so used to seeing the short hair, that the long hair extension is dramatic.  i liked her with long hair, but i've 'forgotten' about it.  she looks pretty with short and long hair.


----------



## exotikittenx

carvedwords said:


> The short hair was a dramatic change at first for Katie, but now I prefer it over the longer hair.




I agree.  She looks pretty both ways, but the short hair suits her personality better now, and her style.  

Poor Suri, why do they let her bangs get so long and leave them in her face???  Either trim them or at least clip them with a barrette!  It's quite neglectful to me.


----------



## cph706

I think that she looks much younger with long hair.


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^  ita~!.... a more "youthful" look.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love the long hair extensions. I hope she keeps it this way.


----------



## csre

She's been dressing so weird lately (IMO) 

I like her better with long hair, she looks much younger (but less sofisticaded) 

Suri is so pretty, she seems wuite spoiled as well, always doing tantrums (or with tantrum face )


----------



## Charlie

Bagspy said:


> Why is it only her four fingers on the right hand with green nail polish and not on the other fingers?? weird?



Maybe Suri painted her nails and she forgot to take it off , kids always do that.

Tom's son is going to be a handsome man. 







I think Katie looks gorgeous with long hair.


----------



## jadore la mode

I definitely prefer Katie with longer hair..I loooove it!!


----------



## Avril

Suri is the most adorable child on the planet!  Oh she looks so cute in the Tokyo photos - her lil dress and the flats!!  Ahhh!


----------



## lvstratus

She looks beautiful with longer hair, but her outfitt at the premiere is ugly! specially the shoes!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Love the hair extensions. They make her look so much younger.


----------



## BTBF

She looks more edgy with short hair...she looks just like another woman(in hollywood) with this kind of wavy hair.


----------



## pisdapisda79

I think she looks better with longer hair, hope she keeps it this way


----------



## FijiBuni

I'm so happy her hair is long, she looks so stunning and more her age... she looked too old with her short hair... victoria beckham can for sure pull off sort hair and look her age but when katie does it she looks old.


----------



## csre

i think she looked gorgeous with the long hair but, i am not sure i like the whole outfit, although i love how she managed to combine the heels with the dress


----------



## csre

here is a pic of the shoes


----------



## dreamdoll

Definitely prefer her with the long hair too - gorgeous! and looks less matured...


----------



## imashopaholic

The hair extensions take years off Katie. I think the longer locks make her look younger.


----------



## PrincessGina

march 15


----------



## Jahpson

Suri is starting to look more like mommy


----------



## serene

maybe they are growing the bang off?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes spotted over at the Urth Cafe on Beverly Drive yesterday (March 17).


----------



## karo

She looks great. I love her simple outfit. The shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^ I like that look on her!


----------



## nicole2730

she looks cute here - those shoes are crazy high!  i'm surprised she didn't fall down the stairs - they're steeper than they look!


----------



## bagaholic85

she looks great there!  

...and so with those heels just how tall is she?!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks so much better in long skinny jeans.


----------



## KristyDarling

She does look good in sky-high heels with skinny jeans! Makes her legs look a mile long.

I'm all for the natural look, but I wish she'd put just a tiny touch of color on her face (hint of blush? lip gloss?). The no-makeup look doesn't really work for her. Without it, she looks gaunt and lifeless.


----------



## BagLadie

She gets better with age.  Gorgeous with long or short hair.


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri going to dance classes


----------



## lilarot

karo said:


> Katie and Suri going to dance classes



omg Suri looks so cute


----------



## karo

*Suri Cruise* holds on tight to mom *Katie Holmes* as they pick up some treats at Le Pain Quotidien bakery in Beverly Hills on Sunday morning (March 22).
 The two-year-old sweetheart looked cute in her red ruby shoes that looked just like Dorothys from _The Wizard of Oz_.
*Katie*, 30, and *Suri* met up with *Romeo Beckham* and *Cruz Beckham* later in the morning at the Childrens Art Center in Brentwood.


----------



## karo

Suri's such a cutie, but she can barely see anything because of her bangs. If they want to grow it out they should make her wear a headband at least.


----------



## karo

Suri shows off her sweet side as her mom Katie Holmes takes her to buy cupcakes at Crumbs Bakery in Beverly Hills on Sunday (March 22).


----------



## imashopaholic

FHS cut the kid's hair already!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Suri shows off her sweet side as her mom Katie Holmes takes her to buy cupcakes at Crumbs Bakery in Beverly Hills on Sunday (March 22).



katie looks great. love the hair & headband, she's just as pretty without makeup as she is with. natural beauty


----------



## PrettyInPink

karo said:


> *Suri Cruise* holds on tight to mom *Katie Holmes* as they pick up some treats at Le Pain Quotidien bakery in Beverly Hills on Sunday morning (March 22).
> The two-year-old sweetheart looked cute in her red ruby shoes that looked just like Dorothys from _The Wizard of Oz_.
> *Katie*, 30, and *Suri* met up with *Romeo Beckham* and *Cruz Beckham* later in the morning at the Childrens Art Center in Brentwood.



Does anyone know who makes the bag?


----------



## Jahpson

I think Suri does get a hair cut, they just neglect the bangs. Kid's hair usually grows like weeds


----------



## vlore

PrettyInPink said:


> Does anyone know who makes the bag?



Look here http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/id-katies-new-bag-440525.html
They say it's Coach


----------



## PrettyInPink

vlore said:


> Look here http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/id-katies-new-bag-440525.html
> They say it's Coach



Thank you!!!


----------



## gucci lover

LOL at suri's bangs!  She's so cute running around with her hair in her face. 
 Katie must not have any clips or barrettes in the house


----------



## NoSnowHere

I bet Suri would pull barrettes right out of her hair.


----------



## Megs

Suri sure needs a haircut! 

I was checking out the bag too. Nice to see Katie in Coach!!!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes  keeps warm in a purple sweater as she leaves a dance studio in Los Angeles on Tuesday afternoon (march 24).


----------



## imashopaholic

What's with all the dancing? Is she planning to audition for a Flashdance remake?


----------



## vlore

imashopaholic said:


> What's with all the dancing? Is she planning to audition for a Flashdance remake?



maybe it's for a movie or broadway role.


----------



## imashopaholic

Possibly, or maybe she's just taking Suri for classes.


----------



## gucci lover

I get a feeling that Katie seems to be happier in L.A.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted being chauffeured over tot he dance studio in Hollywood on Friday (March 27).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at the studio in Brentwood (March 26).


----------



## lvstratus

This last look is hideous...the sandals, the skirt plus the shirt all are terrible!


----------



## Jahpson

the shirt and scarf has got to go, otherwise I love her look


----------



## vlore

lvstratus said:


> This last look is hideous...the sandals, the skirt plus the shirt all are terrible!



ita! nothing matches! and with those heels- awful!!!


----------



## Phédre

The sandals are gorgeous, but not with the rest of the outfit!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out following dance class (March 27).


----------



## gillianna

She has her own personal handbag carrier person.....LOL


----------



## debsmith

:weird:


----------



## csre

lol, what's with the black dress and the plaid boyfriend shirt?

ans how does it make sense not to carry your own, thousand dollars worth,  bag! i will carry them for her if she wants


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out at Le Pain Quotidien (March 29).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^what a great look!


----------



## karo

I love this look, especially the shoes. And Suri looks adorable in her gorgeous dress.


----------



## vlore

She does look great in these pics!!! I also love the shoes....can anyone ID them?


----------



## nicole2730

LOVE the shoes!!!
and suri looks so cute showing off her purple nail polish - she is too adorable.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Poor little Suri, hates the paparazzi.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gosh Suri is too cute!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise at the Scientology Center (March 31).


----------



## mlbags

Suri's lips look kinda off in those pics..... are those lipliners or chocolate stains ???


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri at the American Girl Place boutique in LA


----------



## imashopaholic

Gaah germs!! OMG she has her shoe in her mouth!


----------



## nizlay

vlore said:


> She does look great in these pics!!! I also love the shoes....can anyone ID them?


 
Bottega Veneta


----------



## mooks

Considering kids eat dirt and goodness knows what else chowing on a shoe is hardly gonna kill her! Kids need some germs to build up a tolerance

She's such a cute little mummy's girl, adorable child


----------



## ILoveMyBug

mooks said:


> Considering kids eat dirt and goodness knows what else chowing on a shoe is hardly gonna kill her! Kids need some germs to build up a tolerance



I agree! When did we become a germaphobe world?


----------



## Jahpson

that shoe could have stepped in anything. dog poo, spit etc.

I think Suri was just being silly.


----------



## Jahpson

mlbags said:


> Suri's lips look kinda off in those pics..... are those lipliners or chocolate stains ???


 

probably chocolate stains. LMAO @ lipliner


----------



## vlore

Jahpson said:


> probably chocolate stains. LMAO @ lipliner



or maybe Botox?!


----------



## gucci lover

Suri's dress is so cute!


----------



## csre

vlore said:


> or maybe Botox?!


 lol, who knows, coming out from the scientology center it could be anything 

  i am not a germ freak but, i really don't think she should be chewing the shoe


----------



## Jahpson

vlore said:


> or maybe botox?!


 

lmao!


----------



## karo

Back out for another day of dance practice, Katie Holmes was spotted arriving to the studio in Silver Lake, California on Tuesday afternoon (April 7).


----------



## karo

A few pics of Katie out with Suri from the last few weeks


----------



## wordpast

Suri is too cute!


----------



## Jahpson

striped shirts give me a headache


----------



## karo

Suri Cruise is all business as she is taken by mom Katie Holmes (in LNA blouse) to another dance lesson at a studio on Thursday morning (April 9) in Pacific Palisades, Calif.


----------



## karo

Katie looks great, but little Suri seems really terrified with all the paps around them.


----------



## Florencee

OMG  

Suri is Sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree! She's a cutie pie!!


----------



## vlore

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I agree! She's a cutie pie!!



I think she is starting to like the paparazzi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol! I agree!


----------



## csre

lol, ita..maybe she has seen herself in some magazines lately 
i have never seen her terrified of paps, just annoyed, she seems to have a lot of temper


----------



## Jahpson

Florencee said:


> OMG
> 
> Suri is Sooooooo cute!!!


 

awww she is so adorable! I wonder if the photographer said something cute or something? because normally she doesnt like the cameras


----------



## karo

Getting an early start to the day, Katie Holmes was spotted paying a visit to her friends house in Los Angeles, California on Friday (April 10).


----------



## meluvs2shop

damn. they even know when she's visiting a friend? no privacy whatsoever...


----------



## Livia1




----------



## lvstratus

Gosh what is going on with her style???
I never considered her one of the most elegant celebrities, she was _ok_, but now she is looking so weird....get a stylish darling!


----------



## Jahpson

that look would have looked more decent with flipflops


----------



## ebonyone

She has a stylist together they designed the jumpsuit she wore for the opening of the play. The shoe don't work with this outfit.


----------



## Livia1

You really think the shoes are the only problem?

Sorry, but she looks like a 15 year old boy. A 15 year old boy in need of a makeover (including a haircut).


----------



## lvstratus

Livia1 said:


> You really think the shoes are the only problem?
> 
> Sorry, but she looks like a 15 year old boy. A 15 year old boy in need of a makeover (including a haircut).


 

ITA!!!
I do think she is trying to hard to become a fashion icon or whatever....
She tries to mixture "possible" fashionable things, but they totally loose their beauty and charm when they are used together!
If she has a stylish, God she need to replace her as soon as possible!


----------



## csre

that outfit is  IMO


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes spotted out in Hollywood earlier today (April 15) on her way to a dance lesson.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> that look would have looked more decent with flipflops




Ita.


----------



## csre

at least she is carrying her own bag


----------



## karo

http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/katie-holmes *Katie Holmes* gets hounded by paparazzi as she arrives to celebrate pal* Victoria Beckham'*http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/victoria-beclhams 35th birthday at Cicconi&#8217;s restaurant in Hollywood on Wednesday (April 15).
*Vicky B*&#8217;s actual birthday is tomorrow, Friday (April 17).
 In sad news, *Katie*&#8217;s brother-in-law, *Joseph Jeffrey Fretti*, passed away unexpectedly from heart failure.  He was the 48-year-old husband of *Katie*&#8217;s older sister *Tamera*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's quite sad. good vibes to katie's family in getting through this.

thanks again for the pics karo!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lvstratus said:


> Gosh what is going on with her style???
> I never considered her one of the most elegant celebrities, she was _ok_, but now she is looking so weird....get a stylish darling!



i think she just doesn't care anymore. she wears whatever she wants, it seems like she's got more important things to worry about these days. there's nothing wrong with that. i applaud her for not giving a crap, these days all the bloggers etc will take the piss out of you like it's a crime to care what you wear. kinda backwards, kwim?


----------



## karo

^^^ I couldn't agree more. It's great that there are some celebs who go out without makeup and hair done and dressed casually like any other people. I don't think she looks bad, she looks naturally and she def doesn't have to be dressed up to go to a dance class or to a playground with her daughter.


----------



## lvstratus

Sorry but I disagree...It seems that she simply doesn't have fashionable sense or good taste. You can perfectly go out to play with your sons, or go out to take a coffe or hang out with some friends and still wear fine clothes and be fashionable and feel confortable. ex: Kate Beckinsale, Michelle Williams, Jennifer Aniston... 
But don't say to me she doesn't care, every woman does! if not why in some occasions she looked so stylish??? (very rare lately that's true).
I'm not begging to Katie look like a plastic doll like Posh either...if she doesn't feel conforable with her  own style, she has plenty of money to pay to a good stylish...If I was in her place that's what I would do.




MichelleAntonia said:


> i think she just doesn't care anymore. she wears whatever she wants, it seems like she's got more important things to worry about these days. there's nothing wrong with that. i applaud her for not giving a crap, these days all the bloggers etc will take the piss out of you like it's a crime to care what you wear. kinda backwards, kwim?


----------



## karo

One more pics of Katie arriving at Victoria's birthday


----------



## Jahpson

lvstratus said:


> Sorry but I disagree...It seems that she simply doesn't have fashionable sense or good taste. You can perfectly go out to play with your sons, or go out to take a coffe or hang out with some friends and still wear fine clothes and be fashionable and feel confortable. ex: Kate Beckinsale, Michelle Williams, Jennifer Aniston...
> But don't say to me she doesn't care, every woman does! if not why in some occasions she looked so stylish??? (very rare lately that's true).
> I'm not begging to Katie look like a plastic doll like Posh either...if she doesn't feel conforable with her own style, she has plenty of money to pay to a good stylish...If I was in her place that's what I would do.


 

i think what she means is that Katie doesnt get dressed in the morning and think of what the fashion magazines and the like are going to think of when she puts on clothes.


besides, I dont have think she has time to sit and wonder if an outfit will please everyone. every photo that we see her in, she is doing something constructive. not laying about the place


----------



## ebonyone

I like the fact she wears what she likes and I think she is comfortable wearing this outfit nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree.


----------



## karo

Katie spotted heading into a dance studio in Redondo Beach, California for another day of work.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise celebrated their daughter Suris 3rd birthday with a party at their mansion in Beverly Hills over the weekend (April 18).   The party was also attended by Toms children, Connor and Isabella, with the group enjoying trampolines and other fun-filled activities throughout the day.


----------



## karo

They have a stunning house.


----------



## karo

Suri on a trampoline


----------



## chinkee21

Oh, Suri is so adorable in that polka dot dress!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it's funny, back when i was watching dawson's creek, i was ambivalent about katie. when the whole thing with tom started, it seems like most fans from back in the day went off of her. but for some reason, i like her more. i think it's probably because she's proven to be tougher than she looks. she can take all the bs and criticism and always come out like a lady. go katie


----------



## cph706

Doesn't she look pregnant, maybe?


----------



## mlbags

On one of the pics, I thought so too that Katie looks pregnant!
Suri is looking so very much like Tom, esp in the pics of her on the trampolin.


----------



## Florencee

Suri says Hello!!!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

as some of you know I've a site about suri.
http://www.suricruiseitalia.altervista.org/home.php
when I've read this notice


> Suri couldnt enjoy her third birthday party like other kids. Her parents, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes, were forced to call the cops when the paparazzi began flying above the party in a helicopter to snap pics. The family called Beverly Hills police around 3 p.m. Saturday to complain about the helicopter. The LAPD staged a flyby, but the helicopter was gone by the time they arrived.


I removed the pics from my site..


----------



## wordpast

I like looking a celebrity pics... I really do. Buy flying helicopters over people's home and some of the paparazzis other tactics are ridiculous


----------



## karo

This is really annoying, the paps are getting worse and worse. If I knew I definitely wouldn't post these pics here.


----------



## serene

ladamadelbosco said:


> as some of you know I've a site about suri.
> http://www.suricruiseitalia.altervista.org/home.php
> when I've read this notice
> I removed the pics from my site..



how sad..


----------



## csre

i wonder why she is always (or most of the time) bare foot?


----------



## karo

^^^ I guess kids like to be barefoot, my daughter is the same age and at home she's always barefoot.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I'm 27 years old, and I'm ALWAYS barefoot.. 
I don't like to wear shoes!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes attended the Independent Feature Project 30th Year Celebration at the Cooper Square Hotel in New York City on Sunday (April 26).


----------



## lightblue84

^^^^ gorgeous!!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise with Suri and Connor out and about in Beverly Hills earlier today (April 27).


----------



## Bagspy

Wow, His son Connor really a grown up now.


----------



## KindraB

:blink:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Katie looks great in those latest pictures. Her hair looks good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i'm in love with suri's green dress and red shoes! gorgeous. connor is going to be a nice looking young man.


----------



## vlore

I LOVE this pic!!! Look at Tom and Connor- they are like right out of an action-film...and Suri looks like she has just seen a huge teddy bear or something!!!! 
Oh, and Tom being 'crazy' and all is still HOT!


----------



## csre

ladamadelbosco said:


> I'm 27 years old, and I'm ALWAYS barefoot..
> I don't like to wear shoes!


 lol, i love it too (and i am over 27 )

 i just find it weird that she always taking off her shoes, and i thought it was not good for kids in their growing age to be barefoot so much, but hey, i don't have kids so 

geez, i think it would be so boring to travel in a car like that, with no view lol


----------



## simone72

Having 2 little ones of my own its not something out of the ordinary for kids to take their shoes off..I end up putting them on so many times a day i've lost count.They just prefer to go barefoot!


----------



## NicolesCloset

can someone id suri's dress????  It is the cutest. And with the red shoes. Lovely


----------



## i_love_yorkie

im watching the movie "first daughter", she's sooo cute in there


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out visiting Disney studios and at the Star Trek premiere the night before.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes holds hands with daughter *Suri*, 3, as they leave a dance studio on Thursday (April 30) in Pacific Palisade, Calif.


----------



## mlbags

Gorgeous, I can already see 'Miss World' beauty qualities in Suri! She's going to be (if not already), a stunningly beautiful girl.


----------



## simone72

Katie bores me I find she tries too hard..pls don't bash me JMHO


----------



## csre

Tries too hard to what? (no bashing, i am not even i fan of her at all, just curious)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise hit up the White House Correspondents Dinner on in Washington DC on Saturday night (May 9).


----------



## csre

i do not like that outfit at all, i mean, i know it was a formal event but, she is 30 not 60 (just MO)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like it a lot actually. i think because she's so tall, she can pull it off.


----------



## ebonyone

This outfit is apparently a Holmes Yang design.


----------



## MissV

Suri is sooo cute!! she looks just like her momma!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Katie's makeup is beautiful in this last set of pictures. But the outfit is a little bit "mature bride's 3rd wedding."


----------



## lvstratus

ebonyone said:


> This outfit is apparently a Holmes Yang design.


 

Know I get.... Katie please you don't have talent to design clothes at all!


----------



## originalheather

KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Katie's makeup is beautiful in this last set of pictures. But the outfit is a little bit "mature bride's 3rd wedding."


 


ha ha ha!!!  Good call!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out at dance class (May 14).


----------



## Avril

Suri is still the most adorable child ever!  She so looks like Katie, she's a miniature version of her!


----------



## Nola

Oh gah that Suri is cute!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i actually love her outfit-she looks extremely elegant to me and the creme color really suits her.


----------



## gucci lover

aww Suri's no longer looking like a baby to me   she's growing up so FAST!  She's so cute!


----------



## Jahpson

omg? that is Suri??? look how tall she got! wow


----------



## Jahpson

Mama and Papa look great!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes, in a dress of her own design and jacket by The Row, at The Model as Muse event in LA on May 15.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, i really like it! especially impressive since she designed it herself. is she going to have a line or something i haven't heard about?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise leaving the dance studio (May 18).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes walks around Hollywood keeping it casual in black sweats, a scarf, and some tennis shoes on Monday (May 18).


----------



## Jahpson

love her bag. Im such a fan of leather bags with clean simple lines!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Katie was on American Idol last night! I didn't know she was a fan!


----------



## Avril

^^ I think I've seen her on it as well a few seasons ago!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh yeah? Interesting.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

They showed her briefly on "American Idol".  Suri was on her lap and Katie had her hands over Suri's ears.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted out on Saturday (May 23) getting ready for the upcoming National Memorial Day Concert in Washington DC.


----------



## chris7891

As much as she is changed. I still think she is beautiful and classy.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at the dance studio (May 20).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes practices her lines at the 20th annual PBS National Memorial Day Concert Rehearsals on the West Lawn at the US Capitol on Saturday (May 23) in Washington, D.C.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^she looks great there! the hair, the color of the outfit, the tall pants.. very classy and stunning


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes, Tom Cruise and Connor at the National Memorial Day Concert (May 24)


----------



## ChanelMommy

^I love her style. She dresses very classy and her hair looks cute in the above photos!


----------



## lvstratus

Those outfits make her look so much older!gosh...


----------



## originalheather

I'm sorry but I don't see anything stylish about her  (except that beautiful white purse she's carrying in those last few shots )

With the exception of the occasional accessory her style is kind of _blah _to me...


----------



## KristyDarling

She is dressed appropriately for Memorial Day (somber, not showy). 

In general, I think it'd be nice to see her dress more youthfully (because that's the Katie we all knew before, pre-Tom), but if I really think about it, it's refreshing that we have a high-profile starlet in H'wood who doesn't build her life around fashion, uber-trendiness, non-stop partying, and shopping, shopping, shopping....like most of her peers. She doesn't seem obsessed about her outfits or looking perfect during every waking moment, unlike everyone else around her. Kudos to her for that.


----------



## karo

Right now that Katie is married to Tom and is uber-popular and and gets a lot of attention people say that she changed so much and looks so much older, and all of this because of Tom of course. So I just wanted to ask one thing. How many people does really remember Katie from her pre-Tom days? How many people was so interested in her back then? All I remember from the 'old' Katie is that she didn't have any spectacular style, she was about 10 years younger and no one was paying much attention to her after Dawson's Creek ended. I think a change is normal, she's older and is dressing appropriate, what some people should realize is that she's not 16 anymore.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

ITA, Karo..
You say right!


----------



## karo

^^^^ Thanks!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted out and about in Los Angeles, California on Wednesday (May 27).


----------



## ladamadelbosco

thanks karo..
I love her black dress


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm loving what she did with her hair in the last pics.


----------



## i_wona

karo said:


> Right now that Katie is married to Tom and is uber-popular and and gets a lot of attention people say that she changed so much and looks so much older, and all of this because of Tom of course. So I just wanted to ask one thing. How many people does really remember Katie from her pre-Tom days? How many people was so interested in her back then? All I remember from the 'old' Katie is that she didn't have any spectacular style, she was about 10 years younger and no one was paying much attention to her after Dawson's Creek ended. I think a change is normal, she's older and is dressing appropriate, what some people should realize is that she's not 16 anymore.



I agree that I never thought much of her in her Dawson's days. There was a period there when she was with Chris Klein where she suddenly stood out to me as quite stunning. Then Tom... I must admit, I stood up and took notice. I really liked her classic, stylish look and I think she pulls it off well. I do, however, feel as though the "old" Katie and the "new" Katie are two different people - I never seem to regard them as the same person LOL. But hey, where would half the people in Hollywood be if they didn't keep reinventing themselves and setting the trends?


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Katie Holmes practices her lines at the 20th annual PBS National Memorial Day Concert Rehearsals on the West Lawn at the US Capitol on Saturday (May 23) in Washington, D.C.




She looks adorable here.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out for a day of dancing (May 28).


----------



## gucci lover

i wonder if we'll get to see Suri dance?  I bet she looks so cute!!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was spotted leaving a dance studio in Hollywood, California on Monday (June 1).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri went to do some shopping and grabbed a bite to eat at The Grove shopping center.


----------



## karo

Two more cute pics of Katie and Suri out at the Grove


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Oh! Suri is so cute!!


----------



## csre

sometimes she reminds me so much of my self when i was younger 

(not that i never looked gorgeous like that )

I wonder what happened to her legs, she seems to have some bruises there...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Suri is seriously one of the cutest little girls ever!


----------



## helpchow

Yah, Suri an adorable, beautiful little girl.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out and about in L.A. (June 2).


----------



## dreamdoll

Suri is really adorable!!


----------



## karo

One more cute pics


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is so precious!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out and about in L.A. (June 2).




i love how normal, casual and classy she looks here.


----------



## i_wona

WOW! Suri finally seems to be getting older LOL. There was a time there when she never seemed to age... such a cutie... I wonder when we'll be able to see if she got any looks from her dad?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Suri is adorable!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping June 12, 2009*
*




*


----------



## Danica

They look cute!! Suri's hair is soooo much better now!


----------



## Lady V

How cute!!! Suri is definitely one of the cutest celebrity babies out there!


----------



## KristyDarling

That poor kid! Clearly she is freaked out by all the paps getting in her face. That's just so sad.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes looks ready to hit the dancefloor while out at CBS Studios (June 14).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

katie looks in awesome shape! for a moment there i thought maybe she was looking too thin, but lately it looks like the dancing has improved her


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I agree! She looks much better now, with real muscle on her instead of just skin and bones. She's looking pretty awesome lately - slammin' bod!


----------



## dreamdoll

Suri is too cute!!


----------



## karo

After rehearsing for her dance number on the show So you think you can dance, Katie Holmes flashes a big smile as she leaves CBS Studios in Los Angeles on Wednesday (June 17) with her choreographer Tyce Diorio and daughter Suri.


----------



## Avril

Suri is so precious!


----------



## chris7891

Does anyone know when Katie will be on so you think you can dance?


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I've just read this..

*scheduled to air July 8 to mark Dance's milestone 100th episode*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i can't wait. i like katie, i love dance, i want to see it


----------



## gemruby41

*Tom & Katie come out to support their pal Cameron Diaz, who is being honored with a star on The Hollywood Walk of Fame on Monday (June 22) in Hollywood.*


----------



## mlbags

Oh my, Tom seems to be getting shorter.... Katie is towering over him, heels or no heels I would say!


----------



## csre

lol i agree, he looks so short in those pics
i like those jbrands on her... not sure the sweater goes with the whole outfit though


----------



## Sweetpea83

mlbags said:


> Oh my, Tom seems to be getting shorter.... Katie is towering over him, heels or no heels I would say!


----------



## ver0nique

Suri has grown so much. She's still so cute, so adorable...


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heads to the set of her new movie *Dont Be Afraid Of The Dark* on Friday (July 3) in Melbourne, Australia. The thriller is is based on a 1973 ABC telepic about a young girl who moves in with her father and his girlfriend and discovers they are sharing the house with devilish creatures.


----------



## ebonyone

I remember this movie from years ago it scared me.


----------



## exotikittenx

Katie's outfits have been very unflattering on her lately.


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes with daughter Suri watch the the stage production of _Jersey Boys: The Story Of Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons_ at Princess Theatre on Sunday (July 5) in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that is a beautiful coat! i wonder what it is...


----------



## KristyDarling

That double-headband is really cool! 

And I agree that the coat is fabulous...very luxurious-looking.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I love her coat..is awesome!!!

you can find the info about her headband here
http://www.intheirclothes.com/katieholmes/


----------



## sou22

why does she always look sooo unhappy??


----------



## ebonyone

I think she is human and like everyone else has a lot going on in her life no one smiles all the time. Also she is having to deal with the press I can't imagine even for her that is fun.


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## karo

^^ She looks gorgeous. Love her coat and the headband looks really cute on her.


----------



## Jahpson

love that coat. Its cold in Australia?


----------



## ver0nique

ebonyone said:


> i think she is human and like everyone else has a lot going on in her life no one smiles all the time. Also she is having to deal with the press i can't imagine even for her that is fun.



I agree.


----------



## bellacherie

Jahpson said:


> love that coat. Its cold in Australia?


 

Melbourne in winter is pretty chilly...


----------



## gemruby41

*Katie Holmes and co-star Guy Pearce were spotted on set of their new movie, Don&#8217;t Be Afraid Of The Dark, in Melbourne, Australia today (July 7).*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like a walking ad for depression hurts. Whatever it is, it is aging her, fast. She does not look 30.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Like her white coat and the leather jacket


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i wouldn't be so quick to assume something is "wrong". some people just have a more serious demeanor than others. i've always been this way too. strangers come up to me and tell me to smile and ask me what's wrong.. ALL the time. NOTHING is wrong, lol! i'm just not one of those ppl who smiles unless i'm in a convo or directly reacting to someone. most of the time i keep my eyes down. seems that katie is like this too, and has always been


----------



## leeann

Those jeans really make her butt look flat.


----------



## gemruby41

*Working in Melbourne July 8, 2009*


----------



## chris7891

Is Katie going to be on So you think you can dance tonight?


----------



## gemruby41

*Spending another day at work, Katie Holmes was seen walking across the set of her new movie &#8220;Don&#8217;t Be Afraid Of The Dark&#8221; in Melbourne on Thursday (July 9).

According to paparazzi sources on the scene, the &#8220;Dawson&#8217;s Creek&#8221; cutie looked &#8220;very upset and distressed as she shouted at someone on the phone and it looked as if she was crying.&#8221;*


----------



## karo

^^^ Doesn't look crying to me, rather making closing eyes because of the wind and sun.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

sou22 said:


> why does she always look sooo unhappy??


 
i think anyone who is assaulted by a crush of paparazzi flashing lightbulbs and yelling their name everytime they step out of their house or car would not have a smile on their face.


----------



## gemruby41

*Filming in Melbourne July 10, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

the skinny jeans and flats make her look short


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* keeps warm in a gray cable-knit sweater and black beanie as she walks across the set of her new movie, _Dont Be Afraid Of The Dark_, on Monday (July 13) in Melbourne, Australia.
 The 30-year-old actress and daughter *Suri* are reportedly staying at billionaire pal *James Packer*s private and secure suite on the 39th floor of the Crown Towers complex.  Meanwhile, *Tom* and *James* are reportedly on a little cruise-y getaway aboard The Packer pleasure ship, the Arctic P.


----------



## gemruby41

*Filming in Melbourne July 23, 2009 *


----------



## Sweetpea83

No new Suri pics?


----------



## ROMAAMOR

more Katie Holmes News - PHOTO GALLERY: Katie Holmes And Suri Play In Australia - Celebuzz


----------



## Bagspy

^ picture perfect.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love katie. i saw her appearance on so you think you can dance, but i can't find a youtube of it. but there is one of the interview that preceded it, a bit about a charity she's involved with:


----------



## Milena7

Lately her outfits have been miserable looking. Reflection of self, maybe...


----------



## conrad18

It's so odd seeing them wearing thick sweaters and HUGE puffy jackets in the middle of July. I mean, I know it's winter in Australia right now, it's just not something I'm used to seeing when I've been living in shorts for the past couple of months.


----------



## gemruby41

*Filming in Melbourne July 25, 2009 *


----------



## Bagspy

^ that's katie holmes that we knew before.


----------



## chinahopes

Milena7 said:


> Lately her outfits have been miserable looking. Reflection of self, maybe...



I think it's really easy to be a lemming of the media and think that they are so weird and Kate is stuck, waiting to escape (like some Star Magazine covers would have you believe...) But seriously, she is a smart woman with an amazing, happy family and I think it's gross when people assume the worst just because they live private lives and as a result, people have to make things up because they don't know what's going on...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## sab_angel

what was she doing here?


----------



## KristyDarling

gemruby41 said:


> *Filming in Melbourne July 25, 2009 *



SO pretty here!  Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## csre

her hair has grown so fats, she looks so cute and happy


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great. I like her better with longer hair, the short hair makes her look much older than she is.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckam and Ton Cruise with his daughter Isabella watching a Galaxy game on July 19, 2009


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes carries her daughter Suri o the set of  her latest film _Dont Be Afraid of the Dark_ on Friday (August 7) in Melbourne, Australia.

According to _The Sun_, *Katie* is in talks to star in _Sex and the City 2_. An insider tells the UK paper that producers want *Katie* to play a really ballsy, high-powered company executive who tangles with *Samantha*.***********000000]
[/COLOR]​


----------



## divadivine682

Suri's hair looks very light in those pics! I hope they didnt color that childs hair!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Suri is starting to look more and more like tom


----------



## Jahpson

Milena7 said:


> Lately her outfits have been miserable looking. Reflection of self, maybe...


 

if she is on set, those bubble jackets are sometime provided.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

her rep has denied some days ago the rumors about sex and the city


----------



## ebonyone

When she is on set she is wearing the wardrobe provided she doesn't look miserable to me at all.


----------



## bagaholic85

Jahpson said:


> Suri is starting to look more and more like tom



she really is!  holy cow


----------



## dreamdoll

^


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri in Melbourne (August 12).


----------



## Phédre

Katie: turttleneck and coat. Suri: sleeveless top. I just don't get that!


----------



## karo

^^^^ I think Katie may be wearing a wardrobe for her movie as they were strolling around the set. But I agree, it is a little weird.


----------



## TMiranda

gemruby41 said:


> *Working in Melbourne July 8, 2009*




Is it me or does she look a little pregnant.


----------



## karo

Tom, Katie and Suri out in Melbourne (August 14).


----------



## karo

More pics of the family.


----------



## meluvs2shop

that little suri is sooo cute! i love her magneta flats above.

i never made a fuss about it before but now i'm wondering where is this girl's jacket or sweater?


----------



## Avril

Suri is so precious!    She's the most gorgeous lil girl ever!


----------



## lalocharlotte

Katie isnt wearing her wedding band anymore ?!


----------



## Tangerine

TMiranda said:


> Is it me or does she look a little pregnant.




Either that, or she actually ate a carb


----------



## PradaGirly

Suri is adorable!

I think its great that they can just walk around and be normal even though they are big celebrities. Get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Jahpson

Tangerine said:


> Either that, or *she actually ate a carb*


----------



## bagsforme

Either she's gain weight or these are unflattering pics with the leggings.


----------



## Lindseey

^ i believe she has gained weight too.

suri is adorable. i love how her and katie are (sort of) wearing matching blue and pink flats. cute!


----------



## moodysmom10

wow suri has gotten big! she is soo cute!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Bump!

Any new photos?


----------



## meluvs2shop

kate is still thin so a few pounds on her bones wouldn't hurt.


----------



## knasarae

meluvs2shop said:


> that little suri is sooo cute! i love her magneta flats above.
> 
> * i never made a fuss about it before but now i'm wondering where is this girl's jacket or sweater?*



Exactly.  Katie is wearing a full-body down coat in some of those pics and Suri is sleeveless??


----------



## DesignBagGirl

Suri is so cute!


----------



## noon

Bump. There hasnt been any new pics in a while?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ They must have actually kept themselves out of the cameras for a while!  Blimey!  Its all or nothing isn't it?


----------



## gemruby41

*Jogging in Boston September 21, 2009*


----------



## jun3machina

damn, she looks exhausted


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i know. she's doing the breathing technique while he doesn't even look affected by the jogging. its cute that they work out together though.


----------



## Livia1

Suri in high heels


----------



## ebonyone

Thee are other pictures where she has on different shoes so she probably wore them for a little while and then mom changed them. Call me old fashioned but no heels for a three year old. I also saw pictures where she apparently is wearing Katie's lipstick sorry but no.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Suri is such a cute little girl


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Livia1 said:


> Suri in high heels


 

wow! they sure don't look like "play" heels either


----------



## BTBF

Paris Hilton in the making.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is a cutie..haha she looks cute in those little heels! Lil lady!


----------



## karo

I would never let mz 3-year-old daughter wear heels, eventhough she likes to wear mines at home.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise plus daughter, Suri, and son, Connor, were all spotted out in Boston, MA earlier today (September 20).


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri were spotted out for a walk down Newbury Street in Boston on Monday (September 21).


----------



## LVobsessed415

suri is so adorable but the heels are a little much. around the house playing dress up is one thing, but running errands with mom is a little much for a three year to be doing in heels.  they look like at least an 1"


----------



## noon

JustJared has mentioned that sources have told him those heels are Suri's dancing shoes.


----------



## kroquet

Playing dressup at home is one thing, but that is ridiculous.   For one thing, it's probably not good for the development of her feet.

Why is it that Tom and Katie always seem to have a sweater or jacket one when Suri does not??


----------



## Bagspy

kroquet said:


> Playing dressup at home is one thing, but that is ridiculous.   For one thing, it's probably not good for the development of her feet.
> 
> Why is it that Tom and Katie always seem to have a sweater or jacket one when Suri does not??



We've been asking the same question since last year.


----------



## lvstratus

I don't remember to like one of Katie's last outfits...her style is getting worse!
About Suri's weels, in my opinion it is too much, maybe they did it so the media could talk about them...it would not be a surprise...


----------



## Avril

I think it's terrible that Suri is in high heels, I'm shocked


----------



## ebonyone

Suri apparently doesn't like jackets she seems to be always taking them off. I think also to a point she is allowed to try things maybe not the best idea for a  3 year old. I don't think it was for the press attention I think she wanted to wear them for a little while and katie let her she wore another pair later. Katie and Tom seem to be indulgent parents .


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri leaving Boston (September 22), and out with Tom the night before.


----------



## Bagspy

ebonyone said:


> Suri apparently doesn't like jackets she seems to be always taking them off. I think also to a point she is allowed to try things maybe not the best idea for a  3 year old. I don't think it was for the press attention I think she wanted to wear them for a little while and katie let her she wore another pair later. *Katie and Tom seem to be indulgent parents *.



I'm not a parent, can't comment on this, but I really cannot stand it when in a restaurant trying to have a quite dinner, some parents didn't know how to control their kids, in the end they just let the kids do whatever they like.


----------



## ebonyone

Bagspy said:


> I'm not a parent, can't comment on this, but I really cannot stand it when in a restaurant trying to have a quite dinner, some parents didn't know how to control their kids, in the end they just let the kids do whatever they like.



True also when when children are running wild in the grocery store or any other store for that matter.


----------



## Barbiedoll

I don't think Suri in heels is as serious as it looks lil kids wear Halloween costumes all the time way before or way after Oct 31st, she may have wanted to wear her dress up shoes


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..I don't see the big deal with her wearing heels. My niece has worn lil heels too.


----------



## Phédre

Barbiedoll said:


> I don't think Suri in heels is as serious as it looks lil kids wear Halloween costumes all the time way before or way after Oct 31st, she may have wanted to wear her dress up shoes


 
I agree. It's like when kids want to wear their balletskirt for going out. I'm sure she doesn't walk around in them all the time. Maybe she just got them and kids alway want to take new things with them!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i wonder when/if they will have more kids...


----------



## ChanelMommy

karo said:


> I would never let mz 3-year-old daughter wear heels, eventhough she likes to wear mines at home.


 
I do not have a daughter, but if I did I coudln't agree more!


----------



## QueenCoco

The heels are cute and I dont see the big deal. A 3 year old in heels for hours would be a problem for the growth of the foot, but a little while while shopping because she wants to dress up....who cares? I remember wearing my disney princess heels...(with the same heel height as those) with my mother to the corner store or wearing my jellies with the small heel out when I was about 5. I was around 8 when my grandmother bought me a  pair of 3 inch heels I wore in the house only, but for HOURS...because they where glamorous. 

Also, I am ALWAYS hot...always was as a kid and it used to be a fight with my mother about wearing a jacket because unless it was 3 below, I wanted NOTHING on me. No hat, coat or scarf. I understand why they would allow Suri to not wear a coat in what appears to be a day in the 70s.....I have yet to see her not wearing a coat when it seems to be actually really cold out. 

We all parent differently. We all allow are kids to get away with different things. The truth is, they obviously love that little girl. Fame seems to be a double edged sword. They take that baby everywhere....and people say they are inappropriate to do so. However, if we never saw her they would be the worst parents who ignore their child. Until I see child services knocking at their door, I will assume they take good care of her, treat her well, spoil her beyond belief, feed her, bathe her and ultimelty do what THEY think is in her best interest. 

I love my son...I get him out of bed for school by bribing him with chocolate...is that good? Maybe not the breakfast of champions...but it works for us. Who am I to judge the high heels? who is anyone? There is always going to be a chink somewhere in the armor of parenting....no one is perfect.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ katie, is that you?? lol j/k coco


----------



## QueenCoco

PrincessMe said:


> ^^ katie, is that you?? lol j/k coco


 
yes ma'am...just don't tell anyone...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i've never been one for criticizing anyone else's parenting skills. as long as a parent is providing emotional and financial support, keeping their kid healthy, and can be someone their kid can look up to, the details don't matter. is it really going to effect suri negatively if katie lets her wear little heels once in a while? i highly doubt it. that's just nitpicking imo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Well said michelleantonia!


----------



## gemruby41

*Suri Cruise&#8217;s Expensive Wardrobe*
It&#8217;s no secret that Suri Cruise is always well-dressed &#8211; but the amount spent decking out the growing young lady doesn&#8217;t come at quite the affordable price.

According to recent reports, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes have spent over $3 million on clothes for their little tyke, including some high-end designer garb. 

&#8220;Katie and Tom really splurge on Suri, and as they&#8217;re so famous, they always get the top fashion designers to custom-make her clothes,&#8221; a source said. &#8220;Suri may only be three, but she&#8217;s very vocal when it comes to her outfits and she&#8217;s rarely seen in anything twice.&#8221;

Victoria Beckham has also splurged on her, having a dress commissioned by designer Roberto Cavalli for Suri.

Cruise has said that he&#8217;s &#8220;flattered&#8221; about Suri&#8217;s fashion icon status.

He adds, &#8220;It does feel strange but you have to kind of go &#8216;it is what it is.&#8217;&#8221; 

Celebrity Gossip


----------



## Jahpson

Suri in heels??? 

those can't be dancing shoes, look at the soles. Too dirty!! they would damage a dancefloor


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


>


 

i think that is so cute when couples exercise together.


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *Suri Cruises Expensive Wardrobe*
> Its no secret that Suri Cruise is always well-dressed  but the amount spent decking out the growing young lady doesnt come at quite the affordable price.
> 
> According to recent reports, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes have spent over $3 million on clothes for their little tyke, including some high-end designer garb.
> 
> Katie and Tom really splurge on Suri, and as theyre so famous, they always get the top fashion designers to custom-make her clothes, a source said. Suri may only be three, but shes very vocal when it comes to her outfits and shes rarely seen in anything twice.
> 
> Victoria Beckham has also splurged on her, having a dress commissioned by designer Roberto Cavalli for Suri.
> 
> Cruise has said that hes flattered about Suris fashion icon status.
> 
> He adds, It does feel strange but you have to kind of go it is what it is.
> 
> Celebrity Gossip


 
wow $3million? you would have thought Suri would be on the red carpet. her clothes must be custom made or the people doing the wardrobe are robbing the Cruises


----------



## Bagspy

gemruby41 said:


> *Suri Cruises Expensive Wardrobe*
> Its no secret that Suri Cruise is always well-dressed  but the amount spent decking out the growing young lady doesnt come at quite the affordable price.
> 
> According to recent reports, Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes have spent over $3 million on clothes for their little tyke, including some high-end designer garb.
> 
> Katie and Tom really splurge on Suri, and as theyre so famous, they always get the top fashion designers to custom-make her clothes, a source said. Suri may only be three, but shes very vocal when it comes to her outfits and shes rarely seen in anything twice.
> 
> Victoria Beckham has also splurged on her, having a dress commissioned by designer Roberto Cavalli for Suri.
> 
> Cruise has said that hes flattered about Suris fashion icon status.
> 
> He adds, It does feel strange but you have to kind of go it is what it is.
> 
> Celebrity Gossip



They're really spoiling her. We'll see how she's going turn up, well in about 10 years. I hope she's not going to be a spoiled brat.


----------



## guccimamma

Bagspy said:


> I'm not a parent, can't comment on this, but I really cannot stand it when in a restaurant trying to have a quite dinner, some parents didn't know how to control their kids, in the end they just let the kids do whatever they like.



when we had kids, we basically gave up on taking them to nice places...for a while it was sandwich shops and chain restaurants for us!

so, even as a parent...i get annoyed when i am in a nice restaurant, and kids are ill-behaved. if i paid for a sitter to have a nice meal, i don't want to  listen to your kids.

but the grocery store, i have been that parent with the screaming toddler....i pity parents when i see them. it really sucks to shop with little kids. if you discipline them, people stare at you like you are an abuser....if you let them misbehave, you get the same glare. it's a no-win.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bagspy said:


> They're really spoiling her. We'll see how she's going turn up, well in about 10 years. I hope she's not going to be a spoiled brat.


 

my thoughts also


----------



## Avril

^^ My thoughts too, especially if she's never in the same outfit twice.  I hope she doesn't turn out to be spoiled though.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Jahpson said:


> Suri in heels???
> 
> those can't be dancing shoes, look at the soles. Too dirty!! they would damage a dancefloor



And no child's dancing shoes would have an open back.  

Still - I'm sure she wasn't walking around in them all day so it won't do her any time to wear them for a bit if she really wanted to.  It was probably easier to let her wear them than to argue with her!  Mind you, I wouldn't be happy with my child wearing those out for long, not just because of the heel but because they have no back so she must be 'scrunching up her toes' to keep them on!


----------



## guccimamma

they remind me of those cheap plastic princess shoes that people would give my daughter when she was 3, i used to throw them away when she was at preschool


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Boston September 29, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!


----------



## Jahpson

that looks like Newbury street, i could be wrong.

i liek what katie is wearing


----------



## QueenCoco

guccimamma said:


> when we had kids, we basically gave up on taking them to nice places...for a while it was sandwich shops and chain restaurants for us!
> 
> so, even as a parent...i get annoyed when i am in a nice restaurant, and kids are ill-behaved. if i paid for a sitter to have a nice meal, i don't want to listen to your kids.
> 
> but the grocery store, i have been that parent with the screaming toddler....i pity parents when i see them. it really sucks to shop with little kids. if you discipline them, people stare at you like you are an abuser....if you let them misbehave, you get the same glare. it's a no-win.


 

There are some places that are just not for children...period. I agree, since most people do have children (whatever the age...) and everyone deserves to be kid free and enoy a night out. HOWEVER, I don't care how people feel when I'm out at the super market, clothing store...etc...you don't want to hear my kids...go somewhere else. We all where children once. I'm not going to hide with my children under a rock if they are having an "off" day. I still have to go about my routine and be part of the world. I wont apoliogize for the fact that I chose to keep the human race going


----------



## Bagspy

Love those flats they're both wearing. I want that also, still looking for red lanvin flats and I want Suri's flats but in my size.


----------



## exotikittenx

kroquet said:


> Playing dressup at home is one thing, but that is ridiculous.   For one thing, it's probably not good for the development of her feet.
> 
> Why is it that Tom and Katie always seem to have a sweater or jacket one when Suri does not??




FYI--- the weather's been pretty nice in the Boston area, so let's check the weather before we jump to conclusions.  Yesterday was the first day that it was pretty cold and I only wore a jacket yesterday for the first time.  But I can't vouch for the other occasions.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Boston October 4, 2009 *


----------



## meluvs2shop

suri's teal shoes are adorable!!!


----------



## QueenCoco

why does katie dress like that? She looks so haggard all the time...


----------



## KristyDarling

I really wish Katie would stop wearing those hideous hat/beret thingies....she looks so sloppy. Is she trying to hide something, i.e. thinning hair? grays?


----------



## NYCBelle

does Tom not let this woman sleep??? she looks so tired and exhausted all the time like she needs a longggg vacay. i feel sorry for her


----------



## Jahpson

could be energetic Suri keeping her up


----------



## LVobsessed415

does tom's older kids ever spend time with nichole? mever see them pictured together


----------



## Jahpson

LVobsessed415 said:


> does tom's older kids ever spend time with nichole? mever see them pictured together


 

why yes, his son is in between Katie and Tom


----------



## lvstratus

LVobsessed415 said:


> does tom's older kids ever spend time with nichole? mever see them pictured together


 

Just because you don't see pics of Nicole with her two other children doesn't mean she doesn't spend time with them... OF COURSE she does!
She simply isn't a media seeker as Tom and Katie, she is very private....


----------



## tillie46

Suri's hair is getting so long....I think she's adorable.  Katie is not looking so good, lately;  she looks exhausted!  I never see her looking happy anymore unless it's just her and Suri.


----------



## kcf68

lvstratus said:


> Just because you don't see pics of Nicole with her two other children doesn't mean she doesn't spend time with them... OF COURSE she does!
> She simply isn't a media seeker as Tom and Katie, she is very private....


 
She even said that she does not want her kids photographed.  That is why she didn't show Sunday off.   Let Tom do that job, showing off their kids.


----------



## kroquet

I wonder if Sunday has a $3mil wardrobe.    Tom does his best to be photgraphed an it looks like Katie is too.


----------



## alij78

I generally don't love Katie's style , every now and then I like something but generally not so much


----------



## tillie46

Remember when Katie wouldn't be photographed in the same outfit twice?  Well, I thought this was also a little extreme.  But now, it seems that she's at the opposite end of the spectrum, where if she's not exactly in the same outfit, they look the same.  There's a happy medium.  It's almost like she doesn't care how she looks anymore.  I think a woman, whether she's a celebrity, or an ordinary person, it doesn't hurt to look your best occasionally......other than a black tie event!!


----------



## emmyt1127

Suri is so cute...and Katie looks like she doesn't care anymore


----------



## Jahpson

i like the last outfit Katie has on. the clothes are right, just the colors are wrong


----------



## Twinklette

Katie just looks totally worn out...bags under the eyes, dressing well beyond her years...I miss her from when she first started dating Tom - where's the smile?!?


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Boston October 7, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

wah!! I miss my hometown.

Love Suri's little leopard flats


----------



## tillie46

Katie's letting her hair grow, which I think will make her look better.  And, could Suri be any cuter??????


----------



## csre

that girl is so cute






Katie looks tired and old-ish for her age lately (imo)


----------



## yeliab

Yea, Suri is such a cutie!!    I hope she doesn't grow up spoiled.


----------



## karo

*Suri Cruise*  wears a fun pair of ladybug rain boots while shopping at Nike Town with mom *Katie Holmes* and grandma *Kathleen* on Newbury Street in rainy Boston on Friday (October 9).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise with daughter Suri were spotted on the set of _Wichita_ on Thursday (October 8) in Boston, Mass.
​


----------



## carousel eyes

I love how Katie and Suri went into Madewell on Newbury yesterday. I'm obsessed with Madewell, and the ONE day they go in, I don't decide to take a trip and spend my money away. Haha.


----------



## Bagspy

She's going to break many hearts when she grows up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## serene

oh I'm glad that I can be able to see how she turns up  girl the next door or a party girl


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the family pictures are so cute


----------



## Tangerine

Bagspy said:


> She's going to break many hearts when she grows up.




Tom might have to break some kneecaps too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's what his lawyers are for


----------



## kroquet

I love Katie's sweater and the weave of the knit.

She is looking a bit tired.  But, that Suri is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Phédre

My DD has those ladybug rainboots too! Those are so cute. Glad too see not everything she wears is expensive or designer!


----------



## Jahpson

kroquet said:


> I love Katie's sweater and the weave of the knit.
> 
> She is looking a bit tired.  But, that Suri is a beautiful little girl.



same here. I would wear it if it were a pullover turtleneck.


----------



## serene

I don't think this one is here yet






So cute picture!
there's more at dailymail.co.uk
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ips-Starbucks-just-like-mum-Katie-Holmes.html


----------



## tillie46

Adorable picture.........Suri is too cute hanging off the bench.  I didn't even see her at first!


----------



## lvstratus

They overexpose Suri, it's not healthy at all for her...
It's an irresponsible atittude, but I shouldn't be suprised: Tom uses his kids to get media attention since he is no more a "target" for media...


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes took their 3-year-old daughter Suri for a walk in Boston, Massachusetts on Sunday (October 11).


----------



## karo

lvstratus said:


> They overexpose Suri, it's not healthy at all for her...
> It's an irresponsible atittude, but I shouldn't be suprised: Tom uses his kids to get media attention since he is no more a "target" for media...


I'm sorry, but I don't think they expose Suri more than any other celebrity parents. Look at Jessica Alba or Gwen Stefani, they're photographed with their kids all the time and nobody says it's unhealthy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lvstratus said:


> They overexpose Suri, it's not healthy at all for her...
> It's an irresponsible atittude, but I shouldn't be suprised: Tom uses his kids to get media attention since he is no more a "target" for media...


 
I agree somewhat. She is adorable though. But I think her parents are two whackjobs.


----------



## MarneeB

karo said:


> Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes took their 3-year-old daughter Suri for a walk in Boston, Massachusetts on Sunday (October 11).


 

Isn't it chilly in Boston this time of year? Seems to me they could have dressed their daughter accordingly, as they did themselves.


----------



## lvstratus

karo said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't think they expose Suri more than any other celebrity parents. Look at Jessica Alba or Gwen Stefani, they're photographed with their kids all the time and nobody says it's unhealthy.


 
*Karo*, I put Jessica Alba at the same level as Tom: media seeker. She is a poor actress, her career has no promising future....the same with Tom and Katie..
Every single day we have pics of Suri (that doesn't happen with Gwen): in the park, shopping, walking .. In my opinion in the majority pics, they seem to be "using" Suri as a "toy", because they know how cute she is and media love her. Some pics are so "fake" and not random ones, because they try to pretend to the world how perfect and happy their family is...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Suri is seriously the cutest thing, she's gorgeous!


----------



## tillie46

You're right, MarneeB, Tom and Katie have on flannel shirts, and Suri is wearing a sundress.  I think Boston is pretty cool right now.....it's the middle of Oct.


----------



## BTBF

Suri looks "hot" for her age. Hopefully she won't grow up and be slutty like Paris Hilton. 

Only three years old and wearing heels, and doesn't like to wear much clothes...that's not a good sign.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is her crazy parents. They are good for dressing her inappropriately for the weather. Cute but not weather friendly. I remember seeing a pic of her and Heath and Michelle's daughter on the same day last fall. Both in NYC. Suri was in I am sure was a summer dress that cost hundreds of dollars and the other was in a cardigan and tights.  But I see alot of parents do this. Dress themselves for the cool weather while their kid is completely under dressed.

I call it the Mariah Carey syndrome. Could be 9 degrees outside and she is dressed like it is 90.


----------



## Bagspy

^ mmm... well, what can we say, all we can say in future is "I saw it coming that she going to turn ........."
I agree that overexposure on little kid is not healthy. She should be hanging out more with kids her own age instead of hanging out with paparazzi.


----------



## PrincessMe

i understand Katie has said Suri picks out what she wants to wear but why not put away her summer clothes so that she cant choose from them  i dont get it..something weird is going on here imo


----------



## Bagspy

^ We know now who's the boss in the house, not Katie, not Tom, but their dd, Suri. It seems that they can't say no to her.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I remember reading an interview when Katie said that Suri picks all her own clothes and only wants to wear dresses, and she is apparently very adamant about her choices. Presumably Suri refuses to cover up her pretty dresses with coats.  And presumably T and K allow her to call the shots - hence, the skimpy dress in chilly fall weather. 

I have a couple friends like that, who take the lazy parent's way out: "I know he's only 3 but he's gonna do whatever he wants regardless of what I say, so I just let him run around and have total freedom."  Uhhhh, really? Hmmm. 

Such a cop-out (and potentially harmful) way of parenting a child. These types of parents need to grow a pair.


----------



## Jahpson

well lets hope she has her flu shots and doesnt get sick. Parents always know best but Suri will learn that when she is older.


----------



## Jahpson

BTBF said:


> Suri looks "hot" for her age. Hopefully she won't grow up and be slutty like Paris Hilton.
> 
> Only three years old and wearing heels, and doesn't like to wear much clothes...that's not a good sign.


 

heels at age 3


----------



## ChanelMommy

tillie46 said:


> You're right, MarneeB, Tom and Katie have on flannel shirts, and Suri is wearing a sundress. I think Boston is pretty cool right now.....it's the middle of Oct.


 
Yes, I agree. Boston, IS freezing!! That really upsets me that the parents, celebrities or not are dressed in flannel, jacket and scarfs and the child is in a sundress.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she wears heels on the regular I see...not just for dress up.


----------



## Sarni

BTBF said:


> Suri looks "hot" for her age. Hopefully she won't grow up and be slutty like Paris Hilton.
> 
> Only three years old and wearing heels, and doesn't like to wear much clothes...that's not a good sign.


 
oh jeez ..... .


----------



## Jahpson

i know, the word hot made me uncomfortable.


----------



## ebonyone

Her blanket is also there for when she gets cold I think.


----------



## MarneeB

Jahpson said:


> i know, the word hot made me uncomfortable.


 

ITA. '3 yr. old' and 'hot' should not be in the same sentence.


----------



## ebonyone

BTBF said:


> Suri looks "hot" for her age. Hopefully she won't grow up and be slutty like Paris Hilton.
> 
> Only three years old and wearing heels, and doesn't like to wear much clothes...that's not a good sign.




This hot comment was totally inappropriate she is a 3 year old child.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^I think the hot comment was made out of sarcasm I don't think she was serious


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes takes Suri to the track and they go running together on Tuesday (October 13) in Boston, Mass.


----------



## Jahpson

Its amazing how much she looks like her papa


----------



## ImagineThat810

ebonyone said:


> This hot comment was totally inappropriate she is a 3 year old child.


 

I think she may have meant "hot" as in fast, as opposed to "hot" as in having sex appeal.  You know, how grandmothers tell say you look "hot in the pants" if you wear something too tight, or too short.  Or maybe its just my grandmother who says that to me, lol.


----------



## yeliab

I think Suri is the Cutest thing!!    I hope she doesn't grow up to be spoiled and entitled...


----------



## krisaya

Suri is just too cute for words but I have a feeling that she will be a major diva when she's older.


----------



## tillie46

krisaya:  I agree that Suri is a little doll, but the fact that her parents actually admit that they never say "No" to her makes me feel that she might be a major diva when she's older!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cute... cute...


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the 2009 Elle Women in Hollywood Tribute (October 19).


----------



## exotikittenx

Katie has been looking a lot better lately and love her fashion choices.  ^


----------



## exotikittenx

lvstratus said:


> *Karo*, I put Jessica Alba at the same level as Tom: media seeker. She is a poor actress, her career has no promising future....the same with Tom and Katie..
> Every single day we have pics of Suri (that doesn't happen with Gwen): in the park, shopping, walking .. In my opinion in the majority pics, they seem to be "using" Suri as a "toy", because they know how cute she is and media love her. Some pics are so "fake" and not random ones, because they try to pretend to the world how perfect and happy their family is...




I disagree.  How can you judge that they are "using" her as a "toy"?  She is their daughter.  They are just spending time outside and in a new place, and Boston is beautiful this time of year.  There is so much to do and see and I think it's wonderful they are taking advantage of that.  It's a great city and it's nice to see celebrities appreciate a place that isn't Hollywood.

  Are they supposed to spend their days like recluses inside all the time?  They are just going out and enjoying time as a family.  People are taking pictures of them.  Why not criticize the photographers who don't give them any space instead?  They just want to go out, enjoy the beautiful air and the city, and why shouldn't they?  

Bostonians are very happy, and it's been in the newspapers here that the Cruises have been very kind and gracious to everyone, signing autographs, and that they are good, down to earth people.  They've been regulars at this place called Charley's which is a regular family burger joint and is inexpensive (much of the menu under $10.00), which I think is very nice.  I go out a lot, too.  I'm glad no one criticizes me for doing that.


----------



## lvstratus

Love Katie's hair and make up, but not the outfit, the see trough top is not suitable, and she continues to dress as an older woman.
By the way: what have done Katie to be honored?


----------



## vlore

lookin' good Katie...


----------



## csre

she's very pretty there, not liking the outfit though


----------



## tillie46

It seems that Katie's favorite role is being a mother............I like that!


----------



## cristalena56

karo said:


> Katie Holmes at the 2009 Elle Women in Hollywood Tribute (October 19).



she reminds me of ashley judd in these pictures..


----------



## tillie46

tillie46 said:


> It seems that Katie's favorite role is being a mother............I like that!



I was only talking about Katie as a mother, not Tom and Katie as a family.  The pictures  of them as a family seem a bit staged, and when Tom and Katie are together in photos with Suri, Katie never seems happy!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

vlore said:


> lookin' good Katie...




Ita!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great! good to know that she wears bras as well


----------



## chinahopes

tillie46 said:


> I was only talking about Katie as a mother, not Tom and Katie as a family.  The pictures  of them as a family seem a bit staged, and when Tom and Katie are together in photos with Suri, Katie never seems happy!!



Maybe she is never happy to be photographed?   Just a thought.


----------



## tillie46

^ You might be right, since she's been in the spotlight nonstop since she began her relationship with Tom.  I'm sure it's gotten old, and she's over it!


----------



## KristyDarling

She does look good at that event! She has a gorgeous figure. I just wish she didn't choose the deliberately see-through blouse. I know it's sort of "in" but it just doesn't seem right on her.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out shopping in Boston (October 23).


----------



## InMYGucci

exotikittenx said:


> I disagree. How can you judge that they are "using" her as a "toy"? She is their daughter. They are just spending time outside and in a new place, and Boston is beautiful this time of year. There is so much to do and see and I think it's wonderful they are taking advantage of that. It's a great city and it's nice to see celebrities appreciate a place that isn't Hollywood.
> 
> Are they supposed to spend their days like recluses inside all the time? They are just going out and enjoying time as a family. People are taking pictures of them. Why not criticize the photographers who don't give them any space instead? They just want to go out, enjoy the beautiful air and the city, and why shouldn't they?
> 
> Bostonians are very happy, and it's been in the newspapers here that the Cruises have been very kind and gracious to everyone, signing autographs, and that they are good, down to earth people. They've been regulars at this place called Charley's which is a regular family burger joint and is inexpensive (much of the menu under $10.00), which I think is very nice. I go out a lot, too. I'm glad no one criticizes me for doing that.


 
 Couldn't agree more!


----------



## exotikittenx

Thanks Gucci! 


Looks like Katie bought some Lindt chocolate in the pics above.  I wonder what kind!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lvstratus said:


> By the way: what have done Katie to be honored?



she's not honored. she simply gets a lot of attention, probably unwanted most of the time, because she's married to and has a child with tom cruise. she has a career in her own right, but it seems she's been concentrating on raising her kid. good for her.

i don't think tom&katie are attention seekers. whenever you see family pics of them, it's not like they're dressed to the hilt and posing. they look like NORMAL people, casual and unaware of being photographed. except i'm sure they're aware, they just don't let that stop them from giving their kid a relatively normal childhood.


----------



## vlore

i really like the gray boots + coat. she looks cute and relaxed.


----------



## Phédre

She looked great in the black outfit. Very elegant way to wear see-trough.


----------



## Jahpson

grey is the new black!! love that color


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes spending time with Suri in Boston on Monday (October 26).


----------



## karo

At a pumpkin patch


----------



## exotikittenx

Ooh I love the pics above... beautiful fall New England.




MichelleAntonia said:


> she's not honored. she simply gets a lot of attention, probably unwanted most of the time, because she's married to and has a child with tom cruise. she has a career in her own right, but it seems she's been concentrating on raising her kid. good for her.
> 
> i don't think tom&katie are attention seekers. whenever you see family pics of them, it's not like they're dressed to the hilt and posing. they look like NORMAL people, casual and unaware of being photographed. except i'm sure they're aware, they just don't let that stop them from giving their kid a relatively normal childhood.




I agree.  If you notice that in most of the pics, they are not looking at the cameras and going about their business. Whereas with people like "Speidi" and Paris Hilton, they are looking directly at the camera, grinning, and clearly enjoying the attention.


----------



## Jahpson

^ exactly. even Suri looks annoyed


----------



## exotikittenx

lol


----------



## flashy.stems

i love katie's pumpkin patch outfit.. this family is so cute it makes me want to vomit.. although of course tom is strange.. suri is adorable. cutest kid ever.


----------



## guccimamma

katie looks much better when her knees aren't showing


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie out in Boston this weekend


----------



## lvstratus

karo said:


> Tom and Katie out in Boston this weekend


 
Those jeans are hideous!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

^ 2 men together?


----------



## kiwishopper

lol but it's nice to see they are in love. I love Katie and I don't dislike Tom


----------



## CoachGirl12

I like Katie's casual look, but she doesn't look that great in that last pic...


----------



## vlore

this is a nice pic


----------



## exotikittenx

^  I don't care for Katie's outfit there.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

they look like a nice, normal couple. no one can say they court the attention of the papparazzi- they just don't care! that's refreshing


----------



## flashy.stems

i don't like these recent pictures. katie looks like tom's tomboy daughter here.


----------



## csre

lol, at his tomboy daughter


----------



## Phédre

They look happy together!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes warms up with a quick run to Starbucks on a filming break from _The Romantics_ in Long Island, New York on Thursday (November 5).
The day before Katie was spotted spending time with Suri on the set.


----------



## Jahpson

exotikittenx said:


> ^ I don't care for Katie's outfit there.


 

I think its hilarious that Tom outshined Katie in that pic


----------



## divadivine682

Holy crap, do my eyes decieve me?! Was Suri actually appropriately dressed for the weather in those last few pics??!! Long sleeves, jacket.....thank goodness they're finally dressing her for late oct/early nov weather here in the east coast!!


----------



## carousel eyes

I just saw Katie and Suri three times today while shopping in Boston! I was shopping alongside her in Madewell, and she was very nice from what I could tell. She seemed to be really good with Suri, as well. Suri was a cutie pie, obviously. Didn't seem too spoiled.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in Boston (November 7).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out on the set of The Romantics (Nov 6), and on-set with Suri the day before.


----------



## Hermesickuk

The kid is so cute, she looks like Tom


----------



## gemruby41

*Out to dinner in NYC November 8, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## lvstratus

I haven't see a nice outfitt on Katie for AGES!!! She insists to look older than she really is and her style is sooooo booring!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not sure why Suri has a pair of heels but is still drinking from the bottle at the age of 3.


----------



## karo

Katie out with Suri


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is such a cutie!

Katie looks great in that navy blue dress.


----------



## KristyDarling

I LOVE that navy blue cocktail dress outfit! Very elegant and fun! Although I bet she could've found better shoes. 

Looks like Suri is still really bothered by all the paparazzi noise and ruckus. Poor thing. It just can't be healthy to grow up with all that chaos.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita about the shoes..


----------



## meluvs2shop

KristyDarling said:


> *I LOVE that navy blue cocktail dress outfit! Very elegant and fun! Although I bet she could've found better shoes.
> *
> Looks like Suri is still really bothered by all the paparazzi noise and ruckus. Poor thing. It just can't be healthy to grow up with all that chaos.



i agree. i really liked the dress but when i saw the shoes close up i was like, she ruined it!

before katie brought back the look of the boyfriend jean she was dressing up a  lot and wearing great shoes, even during the day. it seems like lately she's been dressing down and hardly wears heels anymore. which is fine/understandable since she's running after a toddler, but sometimes her 
day-look looks quite dowdy.

suri is a cutie!!


----------



## flashy.stems

suri is so so so cute i want her.
katie's navy dress is gorgeous, although to me it looks like its not sitting straight (even though thats obviously the style of the dress) i want to reach out and yank it so the separation of the "belt" dilly is centered. lol
the shoes confused me at first too.. it looked like she had cute black pumps, then it looked like she changed into prada sneakers after dinner.. but then i looked closer and saw that those are in fact the shoes.. peeptoe prada-sneaker-esque stuffs? just not ok, katie. not ok.. lol


----------



## carousel eyes

BagOuttaHell said:


> Not sure why Suri has a pair of heels but is still drinking from the bottle at the age of 3.



This! Not only is she still drinking from a bottle, but the way Katie coddles her like a newborn while she's feeding her is just worrying! I feel as though Suri will have a developmental delay or two, as well as social problems. I've never seen photos of her with another child her age! She's always with her parents, mostly Katie. I understand a lot of celebrities bring their children with them when they travel and shoot, but it seems to me that Suri has literally never left her mom since she was born. This is not a healthy lifestyle for a girl of 3!


----------



## jclr

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out on the set of The Romantics (Nov 6), and on-set with Suri the day before.



Looks like the little girl in #2225 (4th picture) is wearing the same heels as Suri's...


----------



## *want it all*

Suri is so darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It bothers me when I see Suri w/that bottle, but I hope Katie and Tom will wean her off it soon enough.  I don't know if they're using it as if it was a pacifier (to calm Suri down in stressful situations), but really, it's time for her to graduate to the next step.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Long Island November 19, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

man jeans and man shoes. those cant be toms


----------



## knasarae

^^Nah they'd be highwater on her if they were Tom's.


----------



## vlore

I really like that black sweater. can anyone ID? Looks like JCrew maybe? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...ry/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~20635/20635.jsp


----------



## lvstratus

She can't be worse! 
I don't understand how she will design a collection!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri at the Lion King (Nov 21).


----------



## mommyof01

She seems like a dedicated mom who actually takes care of her daughter herself.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vlore said:


> I really like that black sweater. can anyone ID? Looks like JCrew maybe? http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/sweaters/woolblends/PRDOVR~20635/20635.jsp



i think you're right!


----------



## flashy.stems

i'd rather see pics of cute lil suri than of katie and def rather see the girls rather than tom...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Any pic is better than a pic of Tom.


----------



## lwsteele

Can anyone id her bag in the pic?  I love the messenger style!  It looks brown, not sure though?  Thanks!


----------



## zayra26

It's fantastic the bag!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes on the set of The Romantics (November 23).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out with Suri and Isabella in NYC (November 22).


----------



## kroquet

Why do Katie and Isabella have coats on and not Suri???   One of these days, she needs to take charge or Suri will have problems later on.   All children need to learn rules and boundries.


----------



## flashy.stems

suri is just tooo cute. i hope they're raising her well so that she isn't snobby..


----------



## fashionistaO

{"suri doesn't like pants, only dresses" quotes Tom} i gather she doesn't like outerwear also^


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes arrives at the Dizzy Feet Foundations Inaugural Celebration of Dance at The Kodak Theater on Sunday (November 29) in Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## Jahpson

wow Katie!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^totally!!


----------



## lightblue84

love her jacket!!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

lightblue84 said:


> love her jacket!!


me too


----------



## fashionistaO

WOW, she looks like the age she was when she was dating Tom.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri visiting Tom Cruise in Sevilla (December 6).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri visit Tom Cruise on set of his new film Knight and Day in Sevilla, Spain on Monday (December 7).


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ok so rumors of them two getting a divorce is false I'm assuming??


----------



## lvstratus

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok so rumors of them two getting a divorce is false I'm assuming??


 

Everytime those rumors come up,  the pics of the "happy family" appear.
Those pics scream "FAKE", actually as majority pics of both of them: the kiss, the smiles, holding hands...sorry but don't believe in any of that. Just look at how Angelina/brad, Nicole/Keith, Demi/Ashton, Heidi/Seal...look and you will see how unnatural and almost theatrical this couple seems.
I don't know if they are getting divorce or not, but the fact is that it really irritates me how they expose their daughter, in order to get their goal!


----------



## kroquet

^^Totally agree and put on coat on Suri!!!   If she doesn't want to wear one, make her!!


----------



## noon

Katie's fashion sense seems to be all over the place lately and not in a good way. put a sweater on suri already!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lvstratus said:


> Everytime those rumors come up,  the pics of the "happy family" appear.
> Those pics scream "FAKE", actually as majority pics of both of them: the kiss, the smiles, holding hands...sorry but don't believe in any of that. Just look at how Angelina/brad, Nicole/Keith, Demi/Ashton, Heidi/Seal...look and you will see how unnatural and almost theatrical this couple seems.
> I don't know if they are getting divorce or not, but the fact is that it really irritates me how they expose their daughter, in order to get their goal!




so they can't ever go out in public with their daughter and laugh and smile? because that would be using her for some covert end? man, they just can't get a break, can they. what are they supposed to do? stay locked up inside all day and never go out with their kid like normal ppl? 

and as long as we're drawing comparisons, i don't think brad and angelina seem natural at all.. to me they seem more fake than tom&katie....


----------



## lvstratus

MichelleAntonia said:


> so they can't ever go out in public with their daughter and laugh and smile? because that would be using her for some covert end? man, they just can't get a break, can they. what are they supposed to do? stay locked up inside all day and never go out with their kid like normal ppl?
> 
> and as long as we're drawing comparisons, i don't think brad and angelina seem natural at all.. to me they seem more fake than tom&katie....


 
*Michelle*, of course they can go out in public. But they don't do it as an average activity or something random, but with the unique goal of getting media attention. They make sure they go to public places that are easy targets for photographers. I know when you're famous it's not very easy to avoid being photographer, but it's even easier to make sure it happens.
 As I said once before, they are media seekers in my opinion. Their carrers are "dead", Tom's reputation is not that good anymore, they only "thing" that people in general really care about this couple is Suri, and they know that pretty well! Other couples have kids and  I'm sure they also go out with them  and I don't see them almost every single day being "caught" by photographers. 
Tom is an actor in Hollywood for many years, he knows perfectly how to work in this context, how to do things to get attention... I read more than once that he even contacts pararazzi to take pics of them, and I do believe in it. 
People critize Paris Hilton, Heidi/Spencer for wanting desperetly attention, but I put Tom and Katie in the same level.


----------



## Phédre

MichelleAntonia said:


> so they can't ever go out in public with their daughter and laugh and smile? because that would be using her for some covert end? man, they just can't get a break, can they. what are they supposed to do? stay locked up inside all day and never go out with their kid like normal ppl?
> 
> and as long as we're drawing comparisons, i don't think brad and angelina seem natural at all.. to me they seem more fake than tom&katie....


 
I agree!


----------



## BTBF

I think Suri is the Star here. Without her, I don't think people care much about Katie or TC. Suri helps them stays in the spotlight.


----------



## BTBF

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok so rumors of them two getting a divorce is false I'm assuming??


 
I don't think Katie will ever file one. And getting a divorce is like a career suicide for TC.


----------



## fashionistaO

suri is the Star


----------



## dreamdoll

Suri is really adorable!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out at the zoo (December 9).


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri on the set in Sevilla - December 8, 2009


----------



## ILoveMyBug

She seems to have loads of pairs of high heeled shoes - they're just creepy on a girl that young!


----------



## bunnycup

Suri seems to have got the best of her parents Tom & Katie's looks. The innocence of Katie's looks and the charm of Tom's. 

I will be very interested to see what she grows up to be like. Another movie star? :wondering


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> so they can't ever go out in public with their daughter and laugh and smile? because that would be using her for some covert end? man, they just can't get a break, can they. what are they supposed to do? stay locked up inside all day and never go out with their kid like normal ppl?
> 
> and as long as we're drawing comparisons, i don't think brad and angelina seem natural at all.. to me they seem more fake than tom&katie....


 

exactly! and even if they are miserable and unhappy, who gives a poop


----------



## redskater

karo said:


> Katie and Suri on the set in Sevilla - December 8, 2009



does anyone think it's odd that in that one picture, there's a lady standing there in a full length down coat and right next to her is Suri in a thin dress and bare legs!  was that for the photo op or something?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Katie looks worn down.


----------



## karo

Katie, Suri and Isabella visiting Tom on the set in Sevilla (Dec 11).


----------



## jp752

^^i dont even wear large earings like that lol


----------



## lvstratus

jp752 said:


> ^^i dont even wear large earings like that lol


 
This is becoming more and more ridiculous: the shoes with the wheels (of course they are dancing shoes, so they should be used ONLY  for dancing lessons not for everyday use), than the lipstick, the earings, but wear a summer dress in plain winter is craziness! I don't know if is Suri who doesn't want to wear a coat, but for God's sake, she is only a child, she should obey to her parent's orders. 
I think Suri is a very cute girl, but she seems too "bossy" and stubborn


----------



## bellacherie

Wow - I had no idea you could make someone this young look so, for lack for a better word - trashy -


----------



## noon

Suri looks like a little diva in those pics, if they are not careful she is going to be handful.


----------



## boxermom

Not that it's any of my business, but hey, this is the Celeb forum--does Suri have big feet or is it those god-awful shoes that make them look so big?  Very cute little girl, but I'd get her into regular little girl shoes and save the heels for playtime at home.

Katie looks so much older than she really is. I wonder how happy she really is.


----------



## divadivine682

ok, in all fairness I can understand playing dress-up with makeup and heels....at home. When it is freezing outside, all the adults are dressed weather appropriate, she should be too. Sans the high heels and summer dress...   Im not sure of the temperature when there are but if everyone else is dressed in long sleeve and pants, most of them with jackets, then there is NO EXCUSE why she shouldn't be. Unless her parents are doormats.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sevilla, southern spain, the weather is like socal


----------



## BTBF

I don't think Paris Hilton even dressed like this at 3.

But again, according to Scientology, Suri is an adult...making her own decisions. Katie said Suri is a very strong woman.

*While attending a Glamour magazine event on Thursday night in Los Angeles, Katie praised the maturity of her 20-month-old daughter, Suri. "She's a very strong woman," according to a report in People. *


----------



## fashionistaO

love suri and kudos for dress up, but not everyday, esp lipstick and heels ..


----------



## viba424

We need to hunt for more pics!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes, Tom Cruise and his daughter Isabella isit Seville Cathedral in Spain with some friends on Friday (December 11).
​


----------



## boxermom

BTBF said:


> I don't think Paris Hilton even dressed like this at 3.
> 
> But again, according to Scientology, Suri is an adult...making her own decisions. Katie said Suri is a very strong woman.
> 
> *While attending a Glamour magazine event on Thursday night in Los Angeles, Katie praised the maturity of her 20-month-old daughter, Suri. "She's a very strong woman," according to a report in People. *


 
Suri was 3 last April. That must be a typo in People. My grandson is just 3 months older than Suri and she looks at least a year older than he does.  The Cruise family ages fast. Though Tom looks good still.

The other photos taken when Suri is dressed in a summer dress showed most everyone in jackets, collars up and hands in their pockets as if it was chilly. Why isn't this child covered up?


----------



## Jahpson

is she wearing lipstick?  someone stop the madness

and those earrings are too grown up for her. whatever happened to studs?? Katie, come get your daughter!


----------



## kroquet

If Katie thinks Suri is a strong woman at three, Katie will be a Grandma before she is 35.

Tom and Katie need to get a grip on reality.    Suri is a cute little girl, but I can't seem to think she is prettier than any other little girl.   Everytime I see a pic of her, I am reminded of Jon Benet Ramsey and the whole pagent scene, which I find very creepy.


----------



## chinahopes

I think she looks adorable.  I have a two year old and I can't put lipstick or gloss on without putting it on her, she has knee-high boots... she likes to dress up... Who cares, seriously.


----------



## gillianna

It is like she is a fashion accessory to be paraded around.  The high heels and makeup may be cute for play but not out in public over and over to the point it is normal everyday wear.
The worst is the bottle at the age of 3+++.  
I do think one needs to put a coat on a child when it is cold out/no excuses. I think if one parents with the idea that their child is capable of making their own decisions and you do not have to guide them then in a few years you have a big problem on your hands.  
Suri's pictures have gone from being cute to "what was your mother thinking to have you go out looking like that".
Katie looks haggard and burnt out-she is far to young to look so bad.  Maybe she is not as happy as one would think she should be.


----------



## Charlie

kroquet said:


> I am reminded of Jon Benet Ramsey and the whole pagent scene, which I find very creepy.



I always thought JBR was forced to grow up. I never got over all the makeup  they put on her. So sad.


----------



## Jahpson

chinahopes said:


> I think she looks adorable.  I have a two year old and I can't put lipstick or gloss on without putting it on her, she has knee-high boots... she likes to dress up... Who cares, seriously.



your two year old leaves the house with lipstick/lipgloss on? where is she going? LOL

knee highs? lol


----------



## Jahpson

gillianna said:


> *It is like she is a fashion accessory to be paraded around.  The high heels and makeup may be cute for play but not out in public over and over to the point it is normal everyday wear.*
> The worst is the bottle at the age of 3+++.
> I do think one needs to put a coat on a child when it is cold out/no excuses. I think if one parents with the idea that their child is capable of making their own decisions and you do not have to guide them then in a few years you have a big problem on your hands.
> Suri's pictures have gone from being cute to "what was your mother thinking to have you go out looking like that".
> Katie looks haggard and burnt out-she is far to young to look so bad.  Maybe she is not as happy as one would think she should be.



right. Playing dress up at  home is ok. Walking outside like that is not.

idk. I dont think children should be wearing or looking like grownups. because they are NOT

I keep thinking of this movie and how the stepfather told his stepdaughter that she always teases him with her looks even when she didnt do anything before he abused her. So when I see kids like this (not often thank goodness) I keep thinking of that sicko who will see her in heels and lipstick and get sick ideas.


----------



## kroquet

We went to a Christmas party last night and there was a little girl about Suri's age that knocked her out of the park.  This little girl was simply beautiful, sweet and dressed in an age appropriate manner.   Tights, ballet flats, dress, with a sweater and matching hat.    She was a doll and so sweet.   That's not to say that Suri is not any of those, but when she reaches 15 or 16 and is already wearing lipgloss and heels, what are they going to do next?   A boob job??    Some things are just worth waiting for and is a rite of passage to becoming a teen.


----------



## boxermom

ITA, kroquet.  For Halloween our 21 month-old granddaughter wore black tights, a hoodie and a pink tutu!  She was so cute!

Who knew they even made knee-high boots for 3 year-olds?? Their feet are developing. I was a fanatic about the fit of my sons' shoes at that age.  You're only a child for such a short time and you have to be a grown-up forever. Why rush it?  Yes our kids played dress-up (though it was sailor, Davy Crockett, pilot, superman, etc) at home.

Katie is approaching 45-50 in her appearance. Her inner turmoil must be terrible.


----------



## kroquet

Boxermom - it must be the alien inside her.   lol

I was a fanatic about the shoes as well and always went to Life Stride so that they were properly fitted with each pair.

Suri's feet will be like Victoria Beckham's by the time she is 20.


----------



## vlore

(in the pics with the green dress) Suri looks like an old lady. I would never allow my child to dress like that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wonder why people sit and analyze Katie and Tom's relationship, as if they know facts. Know one really knows how happy or miserable she is...unless you believe the tabloids, and lord knows they rarely get it right. 

I don't comment about the way they parent Suri, because parenting is a very personal thing, and shouldn't be judged. (unless its something that puts the child in serious danger, or is illegal) Its their child, and their choice. JMO


----------



## chinahopes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wonder why people sit and analyze Katie and Tom's relationship, as if they know facts. Know one really knows how happy or miserable she is...unless you believe the tabloids, and lord knows they rarely get it right.
> 
> I don't comment about the way they parent Suri, because parenting is a very personal thing, and shouldn't be judged. (unless its something that puts the child in serious danger, or is illegal) Its their child, and their choice. JMO



AMEN! It really aggravates me when people discuss how Katie must feel so terrible and it's taking its toll on her looks etc etc.  Her father is a lawyer, if she wanted out of the marriage, she'd be out.  And to me, Katie doesn't look like she's a day older than she is.  She looks perfectly healthy and happy.

People are so obsessed with idiotic tabloids that they believe EVERYTHING.  Seriously, as though she's being tortured in some chamber and forced to read Scientology books all day.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

chinahopes said:


> AMEN! It really aggravates me when people discuss how Katie must feel so terrible and it's taking its toll on her looks etc etc.  Her father is a lawyer, if she wanted out of the marriage, she'd be out.  And to me, Katie doesn't look like she's a day older than she is.  She looks perfectly healthy and happy.
> 
> People are so obsessed with idiotic tabloids that they believe EVERYTHING. * Seriously, as though she's being tortured in some chamber and forced to read Scientology books all day.*



LOL. 

I do think that Katie's style is a bit boring, and drab but I don't think its because of her 'inner turmoil'. She could just be comfortable, and no longer feel the need or desire to be dressed up all the time. 

Maybe Katie looks so 'miserable' all the time because she never has a moments peace. The paps love to follow them almost everywhere they go. If I were her I'd be giving the b*tch face too. I cannot imagine how annoying that must be.


----------



## flashy.stems

i don't read tabloids about them.... "85 mil for baby number 2" 
oops.. i do.


----------



## kroquet

^^^LOL!!!!

No need for anyone to get offended, we are just sharing our opinions about the pictures that we see and our own parenting experiences.


----------



## chinahopes

kroquet said:


> ^^^LOL!!!!
> 
> No need for anyone to get offended, we are just sharing our opinions about the pictures that we see and our own parenting experiences.



Same here


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't comment about the way they parent Suri, because parenting is a very personal thing, and shouldn't be judged. (unless its something that puts the child in serious danger, or is illegal) Its their child, and their choice. JMO



i feel the same way. someone else's parenting is the one thing i will NEVER have or voice an opinion on. it's _the_ most personal thing. i'm just not gonna go there.


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie took Suri, Connor and Isabella out to dinner on Monday night (December 14).


----------



## knasarae

Do Isabella and Connor go to school (as opposed to a private tutor)?  I'm just wondering since it seems Tom & Katie do so much travelling.  What kind of custody situation to Tom and Nicole have?


----------



## Jahpson

isabella looks like she has the chanel bag on.


----------



## olialm1

How old is Suri ? Maybe it's all the tabloids I read but she really is starting to look like an alien to me with her little face, high heels, dresses...and her ability to never wear a coat when it's FREEZING out! She's kinda cute though.


----------



## Jahpson

the alien part Tom fault.


----------



## knasarae




----------



## fashionistaO

:lolots:


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out shopping at Hermes (December 23).


----------



## flashy.stems

this is kind of off-base since i obviously don't know suri personally, but i'm afraid she won't make friends once she goes to school. if a child is brought up to believe they are somewhat of a commodity, or princess, they will have a complex and be 'too good' for the other children. other children will see this and stay away.. in elementary school its not cool to be over girly or posh.. 

again, i'm not like psychic, but i totally can see cute miss.suri on the playground refusing to run, or climb or get dirty.

just my opinion, PLEASE don't bite my head off!!


----------



## princess101804

granted though she's probably going to go to a top private school, were other kids are coming from similar backgrounds. i don't think she'll have a problem making friends, and also a lot of kids don't like getting dirty or messy and would rather sit at an arts and crafts table etc.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and her adorable daughter Suri pick up several bouquets of Christmas Eve flowers at a specialty market in Los Angeles on Thursday (December 24).


----------



## noon

Katie is in a sweater and Suri is in a sleeveless dress.


----------



## lvstratus

terrible, terrible Katie...Rolled up jeans with those heels
I think Suri look cuter with shorter hair


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It would have looked better with a high heel IMO. I'm not a fan of the sweater she's wearing.


----------



## kroquet

noon said:


> Katie is in a sweater and Suri is in a sleeveless dress.


 

I don't get that!!!!!    But then, according to Katie, Suri is a "woman".


----------



## flashy.stems

i agree that suri looks cuter with short hair


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at a Golden Globes pre-party at Chateau Marmont in Los Angeles on Friday (January 15).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Katie looks great!


----------



## flashy.stems

very nice pics! so classy

it bugs me when girls are taller than their men tho..


----------



## BTBF

I am glad Tom and Nicole are divorced. Katie is young and gorgeous. They look hot together.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

katie is looking great. i really like her


----------



## flashy.stems

BTBF said:


> I am glad Tom and Nicole are divorced. Katie is young and gorgeous. They look hot together.



and nicole found a way hotter hubby!! mmm keith


----------



## noon

Katie looks good in the black dress, a lot better than she has been looking lately.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes ends out text messages while she waits for the valet to bring her car on a rainy Thursday (January 21) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
​


----------



## Jahpson

flashy.stems said:


> and nicole found a way hotter hubby!! mmm keith


 

 

right.


----------



## knasarae

flashy.stems said:


> and nicole found a way hotter hubby!! mmm keith


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in park City (January 27).


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

jahpson said:


> Right.



:d lol


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the Sundance Film Festival


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie at the CAA party in Miami (February 6).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise with Suri and Cameron Diaz at the Super Bowl (February 7).


----------



## tillie46

Katie looks great.........and, I can't believe how big Suri has gotten.  She's adorable!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (Feb 9).


----------



## fashionistaO

.. wow^



tillie46 said:


> Katie looks great.........and, I can't believe how big Suri has gotten.  She's adorable!


----------



## knasarae

Just curious.... how comes there seems to have never been a big fascination with Tom (and Nicole's) first two children?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC with Suri (February 9).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes stays warm in a long gray _Hermes_ coat at the opening of the first Hermes Mens Store on Tuesday (February 9) in New York City.


----------



## Bradysmum

knasarae said:


> Just curious.... how comes there seems to have never been a big fascination with Tom (and Nicole's) first two children?


 

I think that they generally keep them out of the spotlight.  I sometimes wonder who they live with, you'll see Tom and Katie out and Nicole and Keith out at what seems to be the same time and no Connor and Isabella.

The other thing that I wonder, is if it's because they are not their natural children.  With celeb children it's often about "oh they look so much like mommy/daddy" when they are young.  With adopted kids there's nothing to compair it with.  Not that i'm saying that that's the reason or that's right.


BTW, Katie looks so nice without those hats!  her hair looks fab in the last pic posted!


----------



## knasarae

^^And they are teens right?  So they wouldn't necessarily need constant supervision.


----------



## kcf68

When they were at Superbowl, you can see pictures of Connor in the background.  Maybe they don't want to be photographed since they are teenagers.


----------



## knasarae

No I wasn't saying the kids wanted to be photographed... I was saying the paps don't seem to go after them hard like they do Suri.  From the looks of it she doesn't want to be photographed either, lol.


----------



## Jahpson

omg! Is that Suri? I thought katie shrunk and jumped in Tom's arms


----------



## moodysmom10

love that coat!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in NYC (February 10).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in NYC (February 11).


----------



## noon

^Isnt it cold in NY now? Her style or lack of seems to be all over the place right now.


----------



## flashy.stems

noon said:


> ^Isnt it cold in NY now? Her style or lack of seems to be all over the place right now.



who are you referring to? suri looks warm and pretty as usual, and katie's outfit isn't too bad for cold weather either.. aside from the shoes, but i'm guilty for wearing open heels if its cold but not raining.


----------



## noon

I was refering to Katie, she looks like she is wearing a tank with a cardigan and open toed shoes.Open toed shoes when I can see snow on the sidewalk is a no no for me. I thought it was quite cold in NY but maybe I just like to cover up more.


----------



## karo

Katie out in NYC


----------



## Sarni

noon said:


> I was refering to Katie, she looks like she is wearing a tank with a cardigan and open toed shoes.Open toed shoes when I can see snow on the sidewalk is a no no for me. I thought it was quite cold in NY but maybe I just like to cover up more.


 
I am sure she is not walking far....from the doorway to the waiting car I would say!


----------



## Jahpson

Love katie's latest outfit and I don't know why


----------



## noon

What brand is the bag Katie is carrying in the last set of pics?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, Suri is sooo cute!


----------



## kroquet

noon said:


> What brand is the bag Katie is carrying in the last set of pics?


 

Love the bag and it looks to be the Ferragamo Sofia.     I am just not liking the rolled up jeans and open toe shoes with that much snow.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

does anyone know the brand of those black sandals in those 2 pics carrying suri?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in Beverly Hills (March 11)


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes*, along with her almost 4-year-old sweetheart Suri, stopped to grab a coffee in Los Angeles, Calif. on Friday (March 12).


----------



## kroquet

I just don't understand her choice in clothing.   She wears open toed shoes in the snow and boots in Southern CA.

Maybe it's a scientology thing.   lol


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri at Le Pain Quotidien (March 18).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the Lakers game (March 19)


----------



## Tangerine

It seems like denim shirts have been a huge fashion 'no' forever, I always liked them so, whatever! lol. But I'm glad to see people wearing them a bit more now, it reminds me how much I like them.


----------



## kroquet

I love denim shirts and always have.   lol    I do like the fact that she wears what she wants and looks comfortable, but......

Katie seems to look unkempt most of the time and for that matter, Suri does, too.
She needs to brush her hair and she looks tired in the bball pics.


----------



## Phédre

I think they look really cute together!


----------



## gillianna

I think Katie will never have a style of her own.  Nicole had great style and looked good no matter what she wore but she also looked well kept with hair and makeup.  Katie looks sloppy and it seems like she doesn't care.  I know people who look like her when they are depressed and we all know scientology will not allow medication for depression.....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't see sloppiness in katie. fine, compared to completely perfect statues like victoria beckham, but really, katie looks nice and she looks NORMAL. i think our expectations of what celebs should look like, even when going out to the grocery store, or going to a basketball game, are grossly skewed. they're real people just like we are, it's ridiculous to hold them to such an insane standard of perfection. looking like a mannequin shouldn't be the norm. not for celebs, not for us, not for anyone.


----------



## Nat

Katie and Suri in New York

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rella-accompanies-mother-dinner-New-York.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ i LOVE those raybans  and is that a chloe bag?


----------



## ver0nique

Suri is a cute little ballerina! Her brolly matches her outfit!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Suri is too cute!! She is always dressed up in some costume or heels/purse.  She is just soo cute!


----------



## knasarae

I wonder does Suri have any friends?  I hope she does.


----------



## Kimm992

Suri is such a little cutie!


----------



## boxermom

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ i LOVE those raybans  and is that a chloe bag?


 
I think it is-saw it on People's style section, *I Really Love My......* Chloe bag!


----------



## Phédre

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## PrincessMe

gillianna said:


> Katie looks sloppy and it seems like she doesn't care. I know people who look like her when they are depressed and we all know scientology will not allow medication for depression.....


 
ITA im always surprised when the press goes on and on abut Suri being a style star...to be she looks very unkept ..i think Violet Affleck and alot of other celeb kids look much more cuter, happier and taken care in terms of brushing hair and wiping their faces


----------



## PrincessMe

From yesterday: Katie & Suri spotted going into a restaurant & then off to see Mamma Mia


----------



## Sarni

Suri is very cute but Pig slippers for visiting a restaurant and a show??? idk .....I think Suri needs some guidance in the what is appropriate to wear dept! ( or some firmer parenting!)


----------



## ver0nique

She looks like she was crying or something.


----------



## kroquet

Jeez - she looks like she is wearing pajamas.   I totally agree that firmer parenting is needed.    I can't imagine what Suri will be like at 12 or 15.

If I took my grandson out to dinner and a show and he was wearing what looks like jammies and his Cars slippers, I bet that people would think I was nuts.     I am all for letting kids have a say in their clothes, but that is taking it way too far.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in NYC (April 4).


----------



## karo

Out in NYC - April 2, 2010


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Something is wrong with her parents. IMO Katie has aged ten years since she married him. 

Suri appears to be painfully shy. I just saw pics of her being escorted out of a hotel by herself into a waiting car. Not exactly a big deal, but why do that when you know how terrified she is of the cameras.


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie


----------



## KristyDarling

I will say this - it is refreshing to see a celebrity who would rather be comfortable and natural than be obsessed with looking picture-perfect in public at every moment.


----------



## karo

^^^ Well said.


----------



## Tangerine

KristyDarling said:


> I will say this - it is refreshing to see a celebrity who would rather be comfortable and natural than be obsessed with looking picture-perfect in public at every moment.



IA. And expectations are SO HIGH these days, so go katie! for saying screw it. Most people don't even realize that the standards they put on celebrities for appearance are such that they themselves would never be able to live up to either. It ridiculous. Its pretty easy to sit behind a computer and judge, we can't imagine what it means to be photographed every single day, every time you are outside. You and I wouldn't look that great either!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and her daughter Suri were spotted out at Chelsea Piers in  New York City today (April 8).


----------



## Melaniepup

Love those slippers she is such a cute girl


----------



## bisbee

You know...seeing all of these pictures of Suri wearing those slippers, or NOT wearing a coat (can you imagine wearing a jacket yourself and taking your child out dressed in a thin summer dress with no sleeves?), I imagine that they just go along with her rather than fighting. It's a lot to ask a child to tolerate the yelling and cameras that must follow her wherever she goes...she obviously hates it...so I guess they just let her wear what she wants in most cases.

It's been a long time since I had young children...and they certainly never were exposed to anything like Suri is regularly...but I totally understand just giving in rather than arguing constantly.

Although...it does bother me to see the child dressed inappropriately for the weather...


----------



## gillianna

The pictures of Katie and Suri on the C-Pier--they look like homeless people.  Both look messy.


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie and Suri out in NYC


----------



## meluvs2shop

poor suri.

i don't think the paps will ever leave her alone. even when she's old enough to be out without her parents. how sad.


----------



## chinableu

Suri looks like an angel.


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri on the set of her new movie in NYC


----------



## karo

They both look gorgeous.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love the outfit with the tweedish jacket and the maryjanes!


----------



## LaLohan

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise: Picnic in the Park 

Continuing to spend as much of her free time with her daughter as possible, Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise were spotted stepping out in New York City on Sunday (April 11).


----------



## siworae

Suri is looking more and more like Katie!  cute pics~


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at the dance studio (April 23).


----------



## bagsforme

wow, love the color of her birkin.  anyone ID the color?  almost looks like sapphire.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she's cute and casual


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I love her skirt...^________^


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* carried her 4-year-old daughter *Suri*  as they left Le Pain Quotidien in Beverly Hills, Calif. on Sunday (May  2).


----------



## noon

I wish they would put some proper shoes on Suri.


----------



## Bradysmum

Between clothing choices, bottles instead of cups, etc; I think that Suri is calling the shots.


----------



## Jahpson

Im sure if Katie has more children she will learn to call the shots.


----------



## Liya

LOL @ all of the slipper pictures! 

I hadn't visited in this thread in a while. Suri is gorgeous!! Tom and Katie should make some more kids.


----------



## *want it all*

Spending some quality time together on Mother's Day weekend, Katie  Holmes and her 4-year-old daughter Suri went shopping at Steven Alan's  on Robertson Blvd. in West Hollywood on Saturday (May 8).


----------



## Liya

Barefoot again!


----------



## noon

Lol so Im guessing the options are either slippers or bare feet?


----------



## Jahpson

shame on katie for trusting those foriegn floors for her daughters feet. Girl could get splinters or even a cold or something.


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> shame on katie for trusting those foriegn floors for her daughters feet. Girl could get splinters or even a cold or something.


 
I agree.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading to the dance studio (May 19)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at the studio (May 18)


----------



## boxermom

My grandson is 4 and doesn't get carried at all anymore. I don't understand a lot regarding how they are raising Suri, but it's not my business.


----------



## Lola69

karo said:


> Katie Holmes heading to the dance studio (May 19)


 
it's nice to see her casual look i love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

boxermom said:


> My grandson is 4 and doesn't get carried at all anymore. I don't understand a lot regarding how they are raising Suri, but it's not my business.



I'm still  when I see her sucking on a bottle


----------



## Bradysmum

^^exactly.  At that point it'd not about parenting anymore, it's about the formation of her teeth and her mouth.  My son's 4 and drinks from a cup.  I don't even like my 18  old twins drinking from a bottle anymore.


----------



## cindy74

boxermom said:


> My grandson is 4 and doesn't get carried at all anymore. I don't understand a lot regarding how they are raising Suri, but it's not my business.


 
I think katie is carry suri because of the papparazi they are always taking pics of her and she is being scared . If you carry a child they feel more comfy .


----------



## Lola69

^^ that is what i thought also god forbid they run over her or something


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is a cutie pie!!


----------



## *want it all*

cindy74 said:


> I think katie is carry suri because of the papparazi they are always taking pics of her and she is being scared . If you carry a child they feel more comfy .


You raise a good point.


----------



## exotikittenx

I can understand her carrying Suri, but barefoot in public?  Not a good thing.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Love Katy's speedy!   Gosh that little Suri is darling!


----------



## karo

Taking some time for mother-daughter bonding, Katie Holmes was  spotted out with her little girl Suri in Beverly Hills yesterday (May  23).
 The &#8220;Mad Money&#8221; mommy and her adorable daughter both sported matching  purple shoes as they strolled past the paparazzi.
  Katie and Suri made a stop at Le Pain Quotidien (The Daily Bread)  where they picked up some coffee and delicious pastries.
 After they&#8217;d satisfied their growling tummies, the mother-daughter  duo made their way to Barney&#8217;s New York to do a little retail therapy.


----------



## karo

boxermom said:


> My grandson is 4 and doesn't get carried at all anymore. I don't understand a lot regarding how they are raising Suri, but it's not my business.


I think Katie's carrying her only because of the paparazzi that are surrounding them. I can imagine carrying my 4-year-old while 10 guys are screaming her name around us. You can clearly see that Suri is scared - she's holding to her mom and hiding her face from everyone.
Although I agree that they should start rasing her instead of letting her rais herself. She should stop drinking from the bottle and they should start convince her to wear clothes apprioprate for the weather outside.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes dons a sheer _Bird by Juicy Couture_ top and a _Madewell _blazer  as she gets out of her car with a security escort in New York City on  Monday (May 24).


----------



## Tangerine

Love the blouse and blazer!


----------



## Jahpson

that bag is steaming hot! lol


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

Aw she is only a baby still! Nothing wrong with being carried...probably was tired. Some people read too much into things me thinks.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Katie never smiles anymore


----------



## DiorDeVille

&#9829; DiorAddict &#9829;;15422570 said:
			
		

> Aw she is only a baby still! Nothing wrong with being carried...probably was tired. Some people read too much into things me thinks.



Agree.  She's always seen with her mommy, looks well cared for and bonded with Katie, and seems like a fairly healthy little girl.  Not seeing the problem. They seem like a great mother-daughter pair!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes stepping out in NYC (May 25)


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes with Suri in NYC (May 25)


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out with Suri in NYC (May 24)


----------



## Bradysmum

They must be listening to the media just a little.  You don't see Suri in those heels as much as you did before (seemed like everyday we saw them...).  Good to see she's giving her feet a little rest.


----------



## Jahpson

Suri is the perfect blend of her mom and pops. I can't figure out who she looks like more


----------



## DC-Cutie

LVobsessed415 said:


> Katie never smiles anymore


 
I know, right?  Everytime I see her, I just wanna give her a big ole' hug..


----------



## Bradysmum

Jahpson said:


> Suri is the perfect blend of her mom and pops. I can't figure out who she looks like more


 

Really?  I don't see any Tom in her.


----------



## Jahpson

^ interesting.

I see different. There is no way Tom could deny Suri.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, Jahpson..to me she looks alot like her daddy.


----------



## Nishi621

I always thought Suri was the spitting image of Tom, especially around the yes. Now I am starting to see a little of Katie in her too.

Wonder when they will have another?


----------



## Bradysmum

I guess I see a lot more Katie in her personally, however she and Tom do have similar colourings.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino (June 7).


----------



## *want it all*

Katie looks really pretty at Mandalay!  I noticed her legs aren't the same color as her upper half though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Katie looks so great dressed up or down. She's grown up so beautifully. I remember her on Dawson's Creek, I loved that show


----------



## ms-whitney

DC-Cutie said:


> I know, right?  Everytime I see her, I just wanna give her a big ole' hug..



i think its only when she knows she's being photographed by the paz, when shes caught unaware







she's gotten a lot slimmer since i last visit this thread. must have been months ago..lol


----------



## Sarahs12

I don't blame her for not smiling, she probably doens't like her daughter having her photo taken


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^MTE. I wouldn't be able to smile being so closely followed! 

She looks so pretty when she smiles


----------



## Swanky

Jahpson said:


> Suri is the perfect blend of her mom and pops. I can't figure out who she looks like more



ITA!  
She's changed a lot in the past year, she's growing up!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in Hollywood


----------



## *want it all*

I see Katie is still a big fan of boyfriend jeans.  Nice to see her out with some time to herself.


----------



## karo

At the 2010 Tony Awards


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Haha, wow, she's tall. Lucky! I'd love to be that tall


----------



## KristyDarling

Daniel Radcliffe looks like her little boy in that picture! lol.  Yes, she's definitely a glamazon...but that dress is SO not working for her. The proportions are all wrong and rather unflattering. It's too short or something -- in all the pics I've seen of this event, that dress is ankle length. And the bodice is off -- like it's squeezing her and making her look short-waisted and hippy...if anything she is long-waisted.


----------



## noon

^ I agree, the dress is too short. It cuts off at an awkward length and she's wearing heels so it makes it even more noticeable.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

It's cut too short in the body and the length, she's spilling over the top too. I'm the same height as her and it can be a pain to find dresses that are cut right.


----------



## Jahpson

before I enlarged the pic, I really thought this was Tom *dead*


----------



## Jahpson

I love this look!


----------



## CCfor C

Very cute...love the shoes!! I wonder (like most of us do) if she will have another baby...how old is Suri now? Hmmmm...I love her look and love the fact that she's  down to earth...at least as dte as one can get given her lot in life...


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie at the premiere of "Knight and Day" in Seville, Spain(June 16)


----------



## Jahpson

im getting a brooke shields vibe from these pics


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC with Suri and Isabella (June 22).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out in NYC (June 21)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC with Suri and Isabella (June 21)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Looking great, as always  Tom's daughter is so grown up, wow!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the Alaia dress but I don't like it very much on Katie. The Alaia shoes are hot though..


----------



## *want it all*

Oh man, I am not feeling Katie's jean with that plaid top, nor do I care for the somewhat matchy nature w/Tom's denim shirt.  

I like the Alaia dress' top portion on Katie, but the bottom part is...too young?  IDK, just would've been better had it been modified...looks rather ice skater-ish to me.    Do like the shoes though!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out picking strawberries with Suri (June 27)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise take their daughter Suri to the Westfield Mall on Friday (July 2) in Century City, Calif.
​


----------



## karo

During their Fourth of July weekend shopping spree, the family picked up  some sweet treats from Ben & Jerrys ice cream store.  *Tom*  and *Katie* also made some major purchases at _Madewell_  and Riginals Childrens Boutique.


----------



## Jahpson

her baby is getting so big!! and I love those ballet slippers!


----------



## Phédre

Is that the oversized Alexa or the regular one she has? I love her bag collection!


----------



## *want it all*

I swear, Suri gets cuter every time I see her (as if that's possible).    She's as cute as a button!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love seeing pics of Suri..she's so gorgeous!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

Katie&#8217;s clothing line with Jeanne Yang has expanded to Barney&#8217;s New York and will now be carried exclusively by Barney&#8217;s and Maxfield LA.

Congratulations to Katie and Jeanne!

http://katiehonline.com/holmes-and-yang-expands-to-barneys-new-york


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I didn't even know she had a line until I saw something about in this month's Bazaar (or Elle, forget which), but it looks NICE!

& Katie sure does love to shop at Madewell  I never actually been in one of their stores, but I am a hardcore J.Crew devotee, so I'm sure I'd love it too.


----------



## Jahpson

ankle boots and jean shorts are not her friend.


----------



## ladamadelbosco

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I didn't even know she had a line until I saw something about in this month's Bazaar (or Elle, forget which), but it looks NICE!


she did some lovely creations
http://katiehonline.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=947


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I like all of it!!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

KAtie Holmes as Jackie Kennedy on the set

do you like her?



more pics here
http://katiehonline.com/


----------



## Bradysmum

I really disagree with this casting.


----------



## Jahpson

i disagree with the clothes. Why isn't she wearing a real pink chanel suit?


----------



## karo

Bigger pics


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I love her with the white dress...she is awesome


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I wouldn't immediately have thought of her for Jackie O, but then again, there's no one I would have immediately thought of. I don't see why she's so wrong. We haven't even seen her give it a go yet. She might really bring her to life on screen. I'm reserving judgment.


----------



## Phédre

I think she looks great as Jacky O!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes treats daughter Suri, 4 and stepdaughter Isabella, 17, to a shopping  excursion Sunday in Toronto.


----------



## Jahpson

those sandals are the business.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I've always said that she looks A LOT like Jackie O. when she is made up and her hair done for formal events. I haven't seen much of her acting outside of Dawson's Creek, so I look forward to her showing some range.


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> I've always said that she looks A LOT like Jackie O. when she is made up and her hair done for formal events. *I haven't seen much of her acting outside of Dawson's Creek*, so I look forward to her showing some range.


 

*dead*


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> *dead*


 
What?!  I haven't! I don't think... LOL.


----------



## karo

Katie at the premiere of _*The Extra Man*_, at NYCs Village East Cinema on  Monday (July 19).


----------



## karo

*Katie* arriving at her NYC apartment (July 19) 
​


----------



## ladamadelbosco

I love her shoes....


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out shopping in Beverly Hills (July 24)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes keeping busy in LA (July 29)


----------



## Jahpson

love her looks. but after seeing her toes, she should really give up heels


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> love her looks. but after seeing her toes, she should really give up heels


 
*dead*

I feel weird that I even noticed, but she has some serious hammertoes and a bunion. Has to be painful.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BudgetBeauty said:


> *dead*
> 
> I feel weird that I even noticed, but she has some serious hammertoes and a bunion. Has to be painful.


 
she can get them fixed- take some time off and have the surgeries.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out with Suri and Isabella in Toronto (August 22)


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri in NYC and of Katie and the girls flying out of Toronto (September 6)


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri stepping out in NYC (September 7).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes on the Late Show with David Letterman (September 7)


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise at the premiere of "The Romantics" (September 7).


----------



## Jahpson

I wonder if Katie ever put her hand on top of Tom's head and shakes his hair? She is so tall lol


----------



## Swanky

or. . . .  put's him in a half nelson?


----------



## knasarae

Lol!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lookin great lately!


----------



## gsmom

I love that haircut on her.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the Calvin Klein show (September 16).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Always coming through with the pics, *karo*, thanks!

Katie's been looking so good lately, really up my alley


----------



## karo

^^^ You're welcome MichelleAntonia! Hope to come with more soon


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out in Prague (September 22).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes returning to their hotel in Prague after an early morning walk (September 22).


----------



## Jahpson

Suri is getting so big! Love Katie's look.

love the grey crewneck cable sweater


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LOL@ Suri's little baby carriage. 

Katie looks so good! I think I might see her movie 'The Romantics'.


----------



## karo

More pics of the cute Cruise family


----------



## KristyDarling

Katie looked so pretty at the CK show!! I'm glad to see her looking healthy, happy, and YOUNG again!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri at the playground in Prague (September 23)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^another hit!


----------



## lara0112

love her recent pics but not feeling her as Jackie O at all.


----------



## karo

At Variety's 2nd Annual Power Of Women Luncheon (September 30).


----------



## Jasmine K.

Her dress looks like someone's couch.


----------



## noon

That dress is hideous.


----------



## *Prada*

Is Tom short or is Katie just tall?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^both. 

& I kinda like the dress!


----------



## ebonyone

That dress is wearing her it is ugly.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Don't like the dress, is it one of her designs?


----------



## Blueberry12

That dress is awful!

But I love her Chanel bag!


----------



## ladamadelbosco

Encore Hermes said:


> Don't like the dress, is it one of her designs?


nope..it's  Louis Vuitton

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....women-luncheon-katie-holmes-in-louis-vuitton/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## kroquet

It looks like it got caught up in her panty hose.


----------



## kcf68

^Wow that is a ugly dress, if I've ever seen one... It not very flattering on her either...


----------



## Jahpson

very mad at Louis Vuitton for releasing that sad tribute to prairie swag


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes on the set of "Jack and Jill" (October 7).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks good there..


----------



## CCfor C

There are no words to describe that dress... Her makeup is beautiful, though!


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* was spotted taking her adorable daughter *Suri* to ballet  class in Los Angeles on Wednesday (October 6). After class, the  mother-daughter duo headed out for some ice cream at Baskin Robbins.


----------



## guccimamma

Jahpson said:


> very mad at Louis Vuitton for releasing that sad tribute to prairie swag



i have a 1988 Laura Ashley bridesmaid dress she might be interested in


----------



## lara0112

i think the problem is the way she is wearing it - it was a 50s style dress and she turned it into a short cocktail kind of dress - before it was cute (on the runway) but the way she is wearing it it looks awful. especially with the black tights. i don't think this is right for an evening occassion unless you keep the 50s vibe going.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes getting a visit from Suri on the "Jack and Jill" set (October 20).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's getting so big..such a pretty girl!


----------



## siworae

Suri is really a mini Katie... what an adorable little girl!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out shopping in Beverly Hills (October 22).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^stellar!


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG, you guys HAVE to check out this SNL video! It's Anne Hathaway (on the "Miley Cyrus Show" -- funny in its own right) as Katie Holmes! She totally *nails it* -- sideways mouth and hair-fiddling and breathy voice and all!!!!  I love Anne Hathaway!!!

http://perezhilton.com/2010-11-22-the-miley-show-saturday-night-live-anne-hathaway


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise in Ft Lauderdale, FL (November 23).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in Beverly Hills (November 24).


----------



## knasarae

I understand that Suri likes to wear dresses, but there are plenty of weather-appropriate dresses for her to wear instead of a short, sleeveless dress wrapped in a blanket. Smh.


----------



## Tracy

^Suri clearly calls the shots!


----------



## knasarae

Yeah. . What is she 3 or 4? At this rate I really hate to see how she turns out as an adult. I think her perception of the world will be greatly warped.


----------



## Tracy

Yeah, unfortunately I see this happen a lot with families lately--the kids overruling the parents and the parents letting it happen. The parents giving the kids too much free reign.  The kids grow up to be bratty, self centered and entitled adults.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out shopping at Barneys New York (December 4).


----------



## karo

Tom and Katie out for her birthday dinner in NYC (December 18)


----------



## karo

At the Golden Globe Awards nominations announcement (December 14)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow, her dinner outfit is perfect!


----------



## karo

In Elle magazine


----------



## legaldiva

She has the strangest body shape. Extra long thigh bones, thick ankles and a small torso.

ETA:  That sounds so mean and critical ... does she just not pick flattering clothes for her body type??


----------



## divadivine682

Omgoodness, Tom is just as fine as he was 20 years ago...I swear he doesn't age.


----------



## *want it all*

People reports that Katie is now the new face of Ann Taylor.  

Move over, Heidi Klum  Katie Holmes is the newest face of all-American brand Ann Taylor.  With Holmess spring 2011 ads slated to break in March issues of  magazines, Ann Taylor released the first ad image of the actress and designer in a sophisticated all-navy outfit, shot by photographer Tom Munro. In a statement on their website,  Holmes says, Ive been a fan of Ann Taylor since I was a young girl. I  grew up loving the clothesand am really excited to be the face of Ann  Taylor for the Spring season. I am thrilled to be part of a brand I  believe in. The company returns the love with Christine Beauchamp,  President of Ann Taylor Stores, saying in a statement, We are thrilled  to have Katie as the face of Ann Taylor. Katie personifies the Ann  Taylor brand  smart, talented, incredibly chic, and living a full life  with beauty and grace. We admire and respect Katie for her intellect,  kindness and enduring personal style.  *






*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

legaldiva said:


> She has the strangest body shape. Extra long thigh bones, thick ankles and a small torso.
> 
> ETA:  That sounds so mean and critical ... does she just not pick flattering clothes for her body type??




I like her body type. I'd LOVE to have her height and extra long legs, slim neck and delicate features 

And I think this 'dressing for your body type' is ridiculously overvalued. No amount of dressing any which way is going to change someone's body type. There's only so much dressing a specific way can do. People put too much stock in it. That, or they use it as an excuse to diss someone's body (NOT saying this is what you're doing!!!). People's bodies are ppl's bodies. They don't choose them, and everyone's got something that be considered 'unflattering'. I think the one individuals accept their perceived 'flaws', the less they see them in celebs.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in Los Angeles (January 18)


----------



## knasarae

*want it all* said:


> People reports that Katie is now the new face of Ann Taylor.
> 
> Move over, Heidi Klum  Katie Holmes is the newest face of all-American brand Ann Taylor. With Holmess spring 2011 ads slated to break in March issues of magazines, Ann Taylor released the first ad image of the actress and designer in a sophisticated all-navy outfit, shot by photographer Tom Munro. In a statement on their website, Holmes says, Ive been a fan of Ann Taylor since I was a young girl. I grew up loving the clothesand am really excited to be the face of Ann Taylor for the Spring season. I am thrilled to be part of a brand I believe in. The company returns the love with Christine Beauchamp, President of Ann Taylor Stores, saying in a statement, We are thrilled to have Katie as the face of Ann Taylor. Katie personifies the Ann Taylor brand  smart, talented, incredibly chic, and living a full life with beauty and grace. We admire and respect Katie for her intellect, kindness and enduring personal style.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
She looks great in this ad.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Somehow, those polkadotted pants and the messy hair are really working for her!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes on the set of "Jack and Jill" (January 20)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^


----------



## ms-whitney

legaldiva said:


> She has the strangest body shape. Extra long thigh bones, thick ankles and a small torso.
> 
> ETA:  That sounds so mean and critical ... does she just not pick flattering clothes for her body type??



she just has bigger thighs then her body type, so while the rest of her skinnies away her thighs are still slightly bigger, doesn't mean its huge, just slightly bigger then her body frame therefore noticeable.

i have similar body type, and thats why i wear pencil skirts or skirts a lot. its more flattering then wearing a pair of pants imho. i mean, with certain styles you can look aright, but its a PITA. might as well go for dress/skirt.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes enjoying a girl's night out in Beverly Hills (January 25).


----------



## Jahpson

unique shoes, but i like where she is going with the outfit


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> At the Golden Globe Awards nominations announcement (December 14)



omg this dress is sooo cute! I love Katie's style


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Omg, it's Joey Potter! She looks so cute. I LOVE the outfit


----------



## Avril

I think the shoes are LV.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes  at the screening of "The Son Of No One" during the 2011 Sundance Film Festival on Friday evening (January 28).

pics from: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## MichelleAntonia

OMG I spy James Ransone lol  Katie looks great!


----------



## katelove477

i love that polka dot shirt! you're right, we've got a little bit of the old katie here!!!


----------



## vilette21c

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/02/03/nicole-kidman-admits-botox-talks-tom-cruise/?hpt=T2

To those who want to read it...


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in Vancouver with Suri (February 2).


----------



## DC-Cutie

vilette21c said:


> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/02/03/nicole-kidman-admits-botox-talks-tom-cruise/?hpt=T2
> 
> To those who want to read it...


 
she's trying to double talk:



> "I tried it, I didnt like it, so Ive gone back to my own forehead," the 43-year-old "Rabbit Hole" star says of Botox in the magazine's March issue. "*But Ive never had* *plastic surgery on my face*. People say I have but I havent.


 
technically, lips injections/fillers are considered a cosmetic surgery/procedure, not plastic surgery.  But either way, she's not telling the truth​


----------



## KristyDarling

DC-Cutie said:


> she's trying to double talk:
> 
> technically, lips injections/fillers are considered a cosmetic surgery/procedure, not plastic surgery.  But either way, she's not telling the truth​



She has been trained well by her PR person.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I can see why she's a natural choice for Ann Taylor


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and her design partner Jeanne Yang present their fashion line _Holmes & Yang_ at a trunk show at Barneys New York on Friday (February 11) in Dallas, Texas. The next night, the pair brought their trunk show to Barneys New York in Chicago.
 The shows were so successful that there were virtually no _Holmes & Yang_ pieces left at the end of each show and Barneys had to place a reorder!

Source: Just Jared
​


----------



## Avril

Love Katie's jeans in those pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Katie Holmes and her design partner Jeanne Yang present their fashion line _Holmes & Yang_ at a trunk show at Barneys New York on Friday (February 11) in Dallas, Texas. The next night, the pair brought their trunk show to Barneys New York in Chicago.
> The shows were so successful that there were virtually no _Holmes & Yang_ pieces left at the end of each show and Barneys had to place a reorder!
> 
> Source: Just Jared
> ​




She looks really good here!


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks nice in these pics and full of life, good to see her smiling


----------



## vlore

Avril said:


> Love Katie's jeans in those pics.



me too! They look great on her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Her line looks really, really good!


----------



## Phédre

She looks great lately! I've always loved her long shiny hair.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the Max Mara show (February 24).

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

she would look much better if she didn't have that smirk/half smile thing going on


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri warm up with some hot drinks from  Starbucks on Sunday while running errands in the snowy Canadian city.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^nice look! I'm betting that scarf is Ann Taylor...?


----------



## Jahpson

if she got that jumpsuit tailored so that the legs wouldn't be sweeping the floor, the look would have been a win


----------



## Charlie

*want it all* said:


> People reports that Katie is now the new face of Ann Taylor.
> 
> Move over, Heidi Klum  Katie Holmes is the newest face of all-American brand Ann Taylor.  With Holmess spring 2011 ads slated to break in March issues of  magazines, Ann Taylor released the first ad image of the actress and designer in a sophisticated all-navy outfit, shot by photographer Tom Munro. In a statement on their website,  Holmes says, Ive been a fan of Ann Taylor since I was a young girl. I  grew up loving the clothesand am really excited to be the face of Ann  Taylor for the Spring season. I am thrilled to be part of a brand I  believe in. The company returns the love with Christine Beauchamp,  President of Ann Taylor Stores, saying in a statement, We are thrilled  to have Katie as the face of Ann Taylor. Katie personifies the Ann  Taylor brand  smart, talented, incredibly chic, and living a full life  with beauty and grace. We admire and respect Katie for her intellect,  kindness and enduring personal style.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am so happy for her. I love AT!! Cant wait to see the spring collection.








She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sassys

Suri Cruise Still Using Pacifier

Her clothes have earned her a reputation as a little fashionista, but Suri Cruise's latest accessory seems a few seasons old.

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes' tot will turn five next month, but when she stepped out with mom for a cupcake run in Vancouver over the weekend, she was still sucking on a pacifier.

It seems Suri is straddling a line between babe and little lady. Last year Cruise and Holmes came under fire for letting Suri wear heels and lipstick.

http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabies/news/is-suri-cruise-nearly-5-too-old-for-pacifier-201173


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

a pacifier at 5...They really do allow her to have all the say I see


----------



## Jahpson

if she isn't the female version of Tom Cruise...


----------



## Lola69

She looks just like Tom! But that pacifier is a no no!! Very bad for her teeth.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I definitely see Katie in Suri too


----------



## mlbags

OMG! Pacifier for a 5 year old?  I weaned my 2-year old off pacifier easily - just tell them "only babies suck on pacifiers.  It's shameful for a 5 year old to do that!"  Not difficult right?  I just don't understand.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri on a helicopter ride in Manhattan (March 11).

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (March 9 and 11).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in Vancouver (March 1 and 5)

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in Vancouver (March 6)


----------



## Sassys

Katie & Suri -- Is That a Gummy Bear in Your Pocket ...
3/16/2011 10:09 AM PDT by Johnny Lopez   

Katie Holmes gave her adorable 4-year-old birth daughter Suri Cruise some fruity flavored provocative X-rated gummie treats in NYC on Tuesday.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## Jahpson

^ my sentiments exactly.


----------



## tweegy

...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she is officially weird...I know its just candy and Suri has no idea what it is. But I just wouldn't feel right giving that to my child.


----------



## CobaltBlu

WHAT?????  speechless. i can't begin to understand that. Nasty. Unless its Suri's bachelorette party or something.


----------



## Jahpson

I mean what candy company would even think to make something like that?


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> I mean what candy company would even think to make something like that?



The candy co is one thing - but  I sure as hell ain't giving my child a penis gummy nu uh...


----------



## gsmom

where the hell did she take Suri that that would even be available? Whore-Mart?


----------



## kcf68

WTH??? That is a new one!


----------



## Jahpson

tweegy said:


> The candy co is one thing - but  I sure as hell ain't giving my child a penis gummy nu uh...




unless Katie was giving the birds and the bees talk a little early? lol


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> unless Katie was giving the birds and the bees talk a little early? lol




In which case she's missing another pack of gummies.....

Or that is one weird-a$$ talk!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg...what the heck was Katie thinking?!


----------



## exotikittenx

tweegy said:


> The candy co is one thing - but  I sure as hell ain't giving my child a penis gummy nu uh...




...I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation...

:wondering    







...or not.


----------



## kirsten

I guess they sell them at Serendipity in NYC, which is a dessert only restaurant. It also looks like Suri just picked up the box. I don't think they were bought.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Katie & Suri -- Is That a Gummy Bear in Your Pocket ...
> 3/16/2011 10:09 AM PDT by Johnny Lopez
> 
> Katie Holmes gave her adorable 4-year-old birth daughter Suri Cruise some fruity flavored provocative X-rated gummie treats in NYC on Tuesday.


 
Serendipity 3's press rep Joe Calderone confirmed to E! News that the paparazzi shots were legit, and that when perusing the gift shop at the front of the restaurant while waiting to be seated, Suri happened upon the adult-themed treats.

Which, judging by some of the snaps, seemed to surprise Katie as much as anyone.

Butand this is the important partTom Cruise's missus did not end up purchasing the scandalous confection. Those remained on the shelf. And rightfully so.

Instead, the party, which arrived around midnight (sounds like she's got an adult bedtime, anyway) as part of a large, bodyguard-accompanied group ordered a much more G-rated selection of treats, including the banana split sundae, the walnut sundae and the restaurant's famous frozen hot chocolate.

Anyway, call this a practice run. Something tells us tabloids are going to take paparazzi shots of Suri out of context for years to come



Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b231327_true_false_did_katie_holmes_buy_suri.html#ixzz1GnrAaWST


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> where the hell did she take Suri that that would even be available? Whore-Mart?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> However, Serendipity 3's press rep Joe Calderone confirmed to E! News that the paparazzi shots were legit, and that when perusing the gift shop at the front of the restaurant while waiting to be seated, Suri happened upon the adult-themed treats.
> 
> Which, judging by some of the snaps, seemed to surprise Katie as much as anyone.
> 
> Butand this is the important part*Tom Cruise's missus did not end up purchasing the scandalous confection. Those remained on the shelf*. And rightfully so.
> 
> Instead, the party, which arrived around midnight (sounds like she's got an adult bedtime, anyway) as part of a large, bodyguard-accompanied group ordered a much more G-rated selection of treats, including the banana split sundae, the walnut sundae and the restaurant's famous frozen hot chocolate.
> 
> Anyway, call this a practice run. Something tells us tabloids are going to take paparazzi shots of Suri out of context for years to com
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b231327_true_false_did_katie_holmes_buy_suri.html#ixzz1GnrAaWST


 

yeah right! I have a hard time believing this. Suri is a known brat there's no way Katie took that candy from her. I would have to see it to believe it!


----------



## Jahpson

gsmom said:


> where the hell did she take Suri that that would even be available? Whore-Mart?




not whore-mart! bwah hahahahahahahah


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (March 16)

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm loving that green top! I think it's from her line, I think I've seen it before


----------



## Tangerine

It's not maybe Ann Taylor?


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes* and her daughter *Suri* out to see _Wicked_ on Broadway in New York City (March 17)

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Jeanne Yang  at the preview event for their _Holmes & Yang_ Fall 2011 collection at Barneys New York on Saturday (March 19) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Source: Just Jared


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the premiere of "The Decision" in NYC (March 22).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## girliegirl

She looks great....love the shiny hair and simple outfit.


----------



## Sassys

Tom Cruise and Son Connor & David Beckham W/Son Brooklyn @ Lakers vs. Hornets Game 3.27


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes with Tom Cruise at The ReelzChannel world premiere of 'The Kennedys' (March 28).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She is so pretty


----------



## White Orchid

Funny how her smile seems so much more natural (i.e. not forced) with the other guy than with Tom....


----------



## carvedwords

White Orchid said:


> Funny how her smile seems so much more natural (i.e. not forced) with the other guy than with Tom....


 

I noticed the same thing!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I wish she'd smile like that more often. It's stunning!


----------



## Jahpson

i wish she would stop wearing strappy shoes like that. her poor toes


----------



## bridurkin

^ OMG...I wouldn't have looked at her toes before!  That looks painful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bridurkin said:


> ^ OMG...I wouldn't have looked at her toes before! That looks painful!


 
the first time I saw her toes  at the same time she has some kind of blisters on her mouth, too ...


----------



## kiwishopper

Love her in long hair!
I want to believe she's happy with her husband. Let's not over-analyzed her smile being forced or natural that much


----------



## karo

During her interview on the Ellen DeGeneres Show, the Mad Money mommy shared about how her daughter Suri got her hands on some gummy candy that was shaped in a peculiar way.

Recently, I took her to get ice cream in New York at this place called Serendipity that we go to all the time. Its for kids. The clientele is children. We go in and we are waiting for a table and she grabs some gummies that are boy part gummies. I was horrified. P-e-n-i-s gummies. I said, oh wow those arent Swedish fish.

They are called p-e-n-i-s gummies and they look like it. She was holding the box and I was like ok, wow we dont need that right now. Because I thought if I said put that back and then shes going to say, what is this? And I really didnt want to have that conversation. I was like, why are selling these here? This is for kids. And then it was on the cover of a magazine that Im giving her those gummies.

Source: celebirty-gossip


----------



## iluvmybags

karo said:


> During her interview on the &#8220;Ellen DeGeneres Show,&#8221; the &#8220;Mad Money&#8221; mommy shared about how her daughter Suri got her hands on some gummy candy that was shaped in a peculiar way.
> 
> &#8220;Recently, I took her to get ice cream in New York at this place called Serendipity that we go to all the time. It&#8217;s for kids. The clientele is children. We go in and we are waiting for a table and she grabs some gummies that are boy part gummies. I was horrified. P-e-n-i-s gummies. I said, oh wow those aren&#8217;t Swedish fish.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;They are called p-e-n-i-s gummies and they look like it. She was holding the box and I was like ok, wow we don&#8217;t need that right now. Because I thought if I said put that back and then she&#8217;s going to say, what is this? And I really didn&#8217;t want to have that conversation. I was like, why are selling these here? This is for kids. And then it was on the cover of a magazine that I&#8217;m giving her those gummies.&#8221;
> 
> Source: celebirty-gossip



I saw this same quote posted on E Online.  I have to wonder, if Serendipity is for kids (which, last I heard it was just an ice cream parlor  ) why would they be selling gummie candy shaped like/with the name P-E-N-I-S ??? Wouldn't they have gummy bears or some other kid-friendly theme?  It just doesn't make sense

And yea, what does Suri know?  She can't read the label & is probably less interested in the shape of the candy than how it tastes!! - but I don't get the explanation (why would she have to have THAT conversation with a 5 yr old?  My granddaughter is 4 (and pretty inquisitive) and if she had one of those and asked me what they were, I'd say something like, "Oh, that's a light bulb honey" and she'd believe me and that would be the end of that!!)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess everyone that condemned her feels pretty awesome right now.


----------



## gsmom

So, instead of taking them away from her kid, because she thought that would only draw attention to the penis shaped candy, she let her kid hold them and examine them.

How about taking them away, saying NO, and let that be that?


----------



## PrincessMe

karo said:


> &#8220;Recently, I took her to get ice cream in New York at this place called Serendipity that we go to all the time. It&#8217;s for kids. The clientele is children.
> Source: celebirty-gossip


 
I find it weird she said this, as Serendipity is not for kids  its a restaurant, like any restaurant..thats why they sell items that are not for children..she's trying to blame serendipity bc she gets so much bad press for her parenting..she also talked about how Suri doesnt wear a coat on ellen, u can watch 
it here http://www.zimbio.com/watch/bfdPBua...uri+Genital+Candy+Photo/Entertainment+Tonight


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Her explanation made sense to me. I don't think it's fair to expect Serendipity to be that much of an "adult" place. I've been there multiple times and it's a surprise to me that they sell something like that. I think Katie handled it pretty decently.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gsmom said:


> So, instead of taking them away from her kid, because she thought that would only draw attention to the penis shaped candy, she let her kid hold them and examine them.
> 
> *How about taking them away, saying NO, and let that be that?*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> Her explanation made sense to me. I don't think it's fair to expect Serendipity to be that much of an "adult" place. I've been there multiple times and it's a surprise to me that they sell something like that. I think Katie handled it pretty decently.



I agree. I know they are in the public eye but it amazes me how critical people are of her parenting....


----------



## mlbags

In NYC (photo credit _WhoWhatWear_)


----------



## Sassys

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes @ Producer Brad Grey's Wedding
source:Zimbio


----------



## karo

^^^She looks gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree. I know they are in the public eye but *it amazes me how critical people are* of her parenting....


 

It always amazes me how critical people (especially women) are of one another in general.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I know nothing about that store but am surprised to come in this thread and this is still being discussed ha!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It always amazes me how critical people (especially women) are of one another in general.


----------



## LovesYSL

I really like her clothing line but if the stuff I've read about her parenting is true, then I'd be disappointed. Suri used a bottle and pacifier pretty late, and I don't think it's appropriate to take your child out at 10 or midnight or whenever. I read that in Scientology they let children make decisions for themselves which is totally normal and fine in some cases but your child can't run your house!


----------



## Sassys

Suri Cruise opening presents @ Her 5th Birthday Party 

Suri Cruise in Wonderland!
The stylish tot celebrated her 5th birthday with a lavish tea party at her parents' Beverly Hills Mansion on Sunday.
Wearing a frilly pink dress and turquoise sunglasses, Suri -- famous for her high-priced couture ($850 Ferragamo bags, $635 dresses) -- sat at the head of the table, surrounded siblings Connor, 18, and Isabella, 16 (among other guests). 

Why the tea party theme? "I kind of like to girl it up!" mom Katie Holmes, 32, explained two weeks ago. "This is my favorite day of the year."
The birthday girl made a few requests of her own, too.
"She wants a pinata and her girlfriends to come over [to go] swimming," The Kennedys star said. "We're gonna make a cake together!"

source: US/Zimbio.


----------



## Sassys

I think it is creepy how they are flying over their backyard

Where are the other kids?


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes at the Simon Wiesenthal Center's Annual National Tribute Dinner (May 5).

In a recent interview, Katie revealed that while she loves her and  Toms kids, shes not really planning on adding to their number.
 Holmes stated, I'm not worried about it [having a new sibling for  Suri]. She's got really good friends and great cousins, so I feel happy  about it. We have a really busy household, and it's really fun and  fulfilling. There's always something going on.


Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

I always figured they would have one more but her honesty if refreshing. At least she doesn't feel pressured to have anymore if they are happy where they are at. 

I always said I wanted more than two but now that I have my daughter and son, I am good. I don't feel that "want" for another baby. I know that we are where we should be.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It always amazes me how critical people (especially women) are of one another in general.




Ain't that the unfortunate truth :/


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise at the pool in Miami (May 16).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie and Suri getting ice-cream

Source: daily mail


----------



## Jahpson

i would love to sit around all day by the pool. I would also love to eat ice cream.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out and about in Beverly Hills (June 8).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jasmine K.

Jahpson said:


> i would love to sit around all day by the pool. I would also love to eat ice cream.


What's stopping you??? Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is so pretty!!

Katie has been dressing really good lately..!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out and about in Beverly Hills (June 8).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


Love her Hermes Picotin, the color is so vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

Jasmine K. said:


> What's stopping you??? Lol



Time.


I love katie's looks


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Its interesting watching Suri grow since she and my daughter are about the same age. I will always remember being in the grocery store and seeing her first pic. Such a cutie.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ LOVE that last outfit! So effortless and elegant! Very flattering on her.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in Beverly Hills (June 10).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie at the Vanity Fair and Max Mara dinner (June 15).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in Beverly Hills (June 14).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes was given a very special honor at the Women in Film Crystal + Lucy Awards on Thursday night (June 16). With the ceremony being held inside the Beverly Hilton Hotel's  International Ballroom, the Mad Money mommy accepted the Women in Film  Face of the Future trophy for her work in the industry and potential  for Tinseltown longevity.
              Looking ahead to whats next, Katie told press that shed love to  play someone glamorous, a combination of Grace Kelly and Marilyn  Monroe.
 Holmes explained, "They're very different but bring together in one  character that ladylike feeling and that pain and also the strength.  It's something I'm interested in exploring."
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## noon

I like the outfit but don't think the shoes go.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Both Katie and Suri are beautiful and stylin!


----------



## labelwhore04

I really envy Suri Cruise, like wtf she has the perfect life and she's only like 4! Sleep, eat candy, play, travel the world, dress up in designer duds while your movie star parents cater to your every need..*sigh* must be nice..


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes headed to Larios On The Beach for a "Rock of Ages" cast party in Miami, Florida.

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Earlier the same day Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise were spotted at the beach in Miami (June 18).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

One more cute pic


----------



## serene

wasn't katie supposed to be pregnant? what happened??


----------



## kiwishopper

I don't think there's ever a confirmed report about her being pregnant.


----------



## serene

That belly pic sure looks like she was/is. Maybe just a little bloated after all?  because with these new pics she has very flat tummy.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes making an early morning coffee run in Miami, Florida (June 19).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri out boating on Father's Day (June 19).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## gsmom

he looks ridic in the sneaker/socks


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gsmom said:


> he looks ridic in the sneaker/socks


 

hahahah he does look really funny


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom needs to invest in a pair of ankle socks....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My father wears socks like that...we tell him all the time how ridiculous they look!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes spotted out and about in Miami (June 22).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

How old is Katie?


----------



## karo

^^^ She's 32 I think


----------



## Brina

She looks like her old self again, loved her on "Dawson's Creek"


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes attends screening of her new movie  "Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark" at the Los Angeles Film Festival on Sunday night (June 26). 

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## gsmom

she looks fab here


----------



## maggie7

Cutest girl in Hollywood and I love that she looks like she doesn't give a damn about what people want her to wear or about looking perfect all the time..she looks comfortable, I love her


----------



## Lynny0780

she looks good, and that dress is so cute!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in Miami (July 1)

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Nat

Katie Holmes and daughter Suri have a ball poolside as they celebrate Tom Cruise's 49th birthday

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Tom-Cruises-49th-birthday.html#ixzz1R7kZIELo


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the Giorgio Armani Prive in Paris (July 5).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Phédre

Not really a fan of that outfit, but she looks great! I love her hair, so shiny!


----------



## annamoon

Love the heels, getting tired of the high plats and good to see Katie in sexier heels



karo said:


> Katie Holmes at the Giorgio Armani Prive in Paris (July 5).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Katie Holmes attends screening of her new movie  "Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark" at the Los Angeles Film Festival on Sunday night (June 26).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip




She looks really pretty here..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tom and those socks, what's next easy walkers.


----------



## gsmom

seriously. she needs to sit him down about the footwear.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the launch of her new Holmes & Yang clothing collection at London's Harvey Nichols todayand shopping for Suri at Dior boutique in Paris the day before

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-line-Londons-Harvey-Nicks.html#ixzz1RM19ElpQ
​


----------



## tweegy

I just saw these today and .......

http://www.thesuperficial.com/katie-holmes-bikini-stomach-balcony-miami-tom-cruise-shirtless-07-2011

http://www.thesuperficial.com/tom-c...ng-microphone-rehearsing-rock-of-ages-07-2011


----------



## kmh1190

^I don't know why but that picture of Tom rocking out gives me the creepy heebie jeebies.  I mean he's not unattractive and his body looks good but there's something about it that makes me cringe.  I don't know why.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Katie Holmes strikes a pose on the cover of Vogue Spains August issue.
> 
> The 32-year-old actress paired a black Lanvin lace dress with a matching leather hat and dark-colored nails.
> 
> Katie has been spending time in Miami while hubby Tom Cruise films Rock of Ages.
> 
> From my point of view, Tom is doing an incredible job and he is a rock star, she told Fox411. I think the movie is going to be a huge hit.
> 
> Katie also chatted about talking everything through with their 5-year-old daughter, Suri, so shes not missing anything.
> 
> As parents you try every day, but its still all a mystery. Youre learning on the job, she explained. You love that person so much that you dont want to screw it up.


----------



## iluvmybags

source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/21/katie-holmes-covers-vogue-spain-august-2011/#more-655723


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Suri is not 5 she and my daughter were born the same year


----------



## Swanky

'06 . . .  May I believe, that makes her 5.


----------



## iluvmybags

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Suri is not 5 she and my daughter were born the same year





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> '06 . . .  May I believe, that makes her 5.


She's 5 -- she was born in 2006.  She's 6 months older my granddaughter who turns 5 in October (she's also a month older than Shiloh Jolie-Pitt)


----------



## iluvmybags

> Katie Holmes carries her iPad with her as she leaves a meeting on Wednesday (July 27) in West Hollywood.
> 
> The 32-year-old actress wore a pair of Paige Denim High Rise Bell Canyon jeans in Breckinridge for her day out.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Katie took part in a photo shoot for a major magazine - cant wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Over the weekend, Katie and her cutie pie daughter, Suri, dropped by the Brentwood Country Mart - and Suri walked with a baby doll in a stroller. Cute!
















source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/


----------



## nicole2730

well HELLO mrs. cruise!!! she looks amazing here. wow.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Katie Holmes takes the mic at the National Dance Day celebration held at Six Flags Magic Mountain on Saturday (July 30) in Valencia, Calif.
> 
> The 32-year-old actress rocked the stage in a red top, jeans, sunglasses, and a brimmed hat!
> 
> Its a wonderful way to stay healthy and have fun whilst doing it, said National Dance Day creator and So You Think You Can Dance producer and judge Nigel Lythgoe in a statement about the art of dance.
> 
> The day before, Katie and her daughter Suri were spotted buying a pair of dance shoes!















source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/31/katie-holmes-national-dance-day-celebration/#more-658293


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks so good


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and daughter Suri out at the Brentwood Country Mart (August 6).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is the most adorable child. Katie looks cute too!


----------



## Phédre

Suri looks so cute in the last pics! My 4 year old is in the same fase, the doll and stroller have to go everywhere!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

iluvmybags said:


> She's 5 -- she was born in 2006. She's 6 months older my granddaughter who turns 5 in October (she's also a month older than Shiloh Jolie-Pitt)


 

 why am I thinking she was born in 04


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes visiting "Late Night With Jimmy Fallon" (August 9).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the 'Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark' premiere (August 8).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## inbloom1

I just can't look at these two without thinking of that scientology business. 

Also, for a "fashion designer" I hate to say it but Katie goes out in questionable clothing an awful lot of the time.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She really is looking great lately


----------



## gsmom

her hair looks great lately.


----------



## Ladybug09

I think 'business relationship' when I see these 2, AND most if not ALL of these 'accolades' she is receiving is due to her association with Him....Definitely NOT for HER acting.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and daughter Suri Cruise running errands in Beverly Hills (August 26).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out at Urth Caffe in Los Angeles (August 22).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## akoko

she looks good lately.


----------



## Kimm992

Loving her style these days!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Katie Holmes and daughter Suri Cruise running errands in Beverly Hills (August 26).
> Source: celebrity-gossip




What a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the 2011 MTV Video Music Awards (August 28).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## knics33

LOVE the dress, HATE those boots!! Her hair and makeup looked flawless, though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..


----------



## xikry5talix

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Ita..



Me too! Love her hair!


----------



## karo

On the cover of Elle Rusia
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes carried her daughter Suri's schoolbag when she picked they  youngster up from elementary school in Beverly Hills on Friday
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ghter-Suri-hard-day-school.html#ixzz1X5puBCZc
​


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in NYC (September 8).


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (September 9)
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and other celebrities performing their 9/11 benefit reading (September 8).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri out in NYC (September 9).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## exotikittenx

Can't believe that the paparazzi are outside of the elementary school.  That should be prohibited by law.


----------



## coffeebeene

exotikittenx said:


> Can't believe that the paparazzi are outside of the elementary school.  That should be prohibited by law.




yeah, that is pretty messed up. 

not a fan of that Russian magazine cover, she's so much prettier than that cover makes her appear, it doesn't even look like her imo


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## gsmom

cute bowler hat on Suri, but is that red lipstick she is wearing?


----------



## harleyNemma

^Yes, it definitely looks like it! Maybe a little eye shadow, too....


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes heading to a market in Los Angeles (September 15).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Absolutely stunning! I love this outfit on her. She is sooooo tall. Looking gorgeous these days.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Katie Holmes heading to a market in Los Angeles (September 15).
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 

I love this look on her! Makes me wanting to bring out all my flared jeans... wish I was as tall as Katie!


----------



## knasarae

I like it.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at the 63rd Annual Primetime Emmy Awards.
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## noon

I think she looks good but the dress is too boring for the emmys.


----------



## KristyDarling

noon said:


> I think she looks good but the dress is too boring for the emmys.



ITA. It looks like a regular maxi dress that you might throw on to run errands. And the messy bun underscores that. She could've done better.


----------



## akoko

KristyDarling said:


> ITA. It looks like a regular maxi dress that you might throw on to run errands. And the messy bun underscores that. She could've done better.



I agree! I expected more.


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Katie Holmes heading to a market in Los Angeles (September 15).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



I like it! 


are Suri and Tom the same height yet? Guess it will only be a matter of time :devil:


----------



## noon

Jahpson said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> are Suri and Tom the same height yet? Guess it will only be a matter of time :devil:



ohh no you didn't just say that


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Katie Holmes at the 63rd Annual Primetime Emmy Awards.
> Source: celebrity-gossip




Love the color..not too keen on the dress, though..


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out on a Maxfield shopping spree (September 28).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Pretty and young-looking!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out with a ladybug outfit clad Suri in Pittsburgh (October 4).
Source: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out in Pittsburgh (October 3).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## CCfor C

Ummmm...Katie's pants...


----------



## knasarae

karo said:


> Katie Holmes out with a ladybug outfit clad Suri in Pittsburgh (October 4).
> Source: celebrity-gossip.net


 
  OMG, I think that's the first time I've ever seen Suri in pants!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out for a early morning walk to Starbucks with Suri in Pittsburgh (October 6).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie holding hands as they walk to the film set in Pittsburgh PA (October 7).


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise with Katie Holmes and Suri at a local Starbucks in Pittsburgh (October 9).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

At the Giorgio Armani/Vanity Fair Private Dinner (October 11).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at Marie Claire Magazine's Women on Top Awards and out in NYC with Suri (October 19).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Adam Sandler at the Los Angeles premiere of "Jack & Jill" (November 6)
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mean-looking-heels-Jack-Jill-premiere-LA.html


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes stepping out in NYC (November 7).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

love love love the latest outfit!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Can anyone id these boots?


----------



## meluvs2shop

karo said:


> Katie Holmes stepping out in NYC (November 7).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



love this look!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out and about in NYC after going to Chelsea Piers (November 7).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

Love love love Katie's look


----------



## Lola69

Love her outfits!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes making an appearance on "Good Morning America" (November 8).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## gsmom

I wonder how cold it has to get before someone makes Suri wear warm clothes?
I dunno....with my kids,that really wasn't negotiable.


----------



## Kimm992

She has great style!!


----------



## karo

Out in NYC - November 9, 2011
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like Katie makes horrible outfit choices for her body type.  With all of her money she should look damn near amazing every time we see her.  Her hair looks great in the last set of pics though.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes at her New York City apartment (November 10).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes paying a visit to the "Late Show with David Letterman" (November 10).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## saba

Chanel522 said:


> I feel like Katie makes horrible outfit choices for her body type.  With all of her money she should look damn near amazing every time we see her.  Her hair looks great in the last set of pics though.



Remember the time when she was a Victoria beckham clone, I wasn't a fan bt she was always so put together. I think she was trying too hard to be mrs Tom cruise, now she's finally content and reality settled in, also I think these outfits r more close to her personal style, she's ver girl next door and I feel she has a boyish charm abt her! She's cute! although ur right some of her outfits r not pretty to look at!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes out ice skating with Suri the day after their 5th wedding anniversary (November 19).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Good to see pics of Suri with her daddy..


----------



## Kimm992

Love her in the grey sweater and jeans....so cute!


----------



## luciabugia

Saw Tom Cruise at the Dubai International Film Festival (World Premier of Mission Impossible 3 - Ghost Protocol) and man, how old is this guy? In his 50s? He looked so young, not a day over his Top Gun days!  Hmm, whatever he's on, I surely would like some!


----------



## Kimm992

Tom looks like his old self in those skating pics!!

Delicious!!


----------



## karo

Some pics of Tom promoting Mission Impossible around the world - I have to admit that he looks great lately
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

He seems to never age..lol. He looks good!


----------



## gsmom

mystifying........how does he look like that?>?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Some pics of Tom promoting Mission Impossible around the world - I have to admit that he looks great lately
> Source: celebrity-gossip



He looks great especially to be 49. He looks much younger with a short cut.


----------



## karo

Suri Cruise throwing a temper tantrum in New York's FAO Schwartz toy store while with her mom Katie Holmes (December 14).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri out in NYC (December 15).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## gsmom

Suri has always struck me as such a brat. Not surprised to see her throwing a tantrum in a toy store.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SHe may not always get it right, but when she does, she looks AMAZING


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

Seems like all the recent pictures have Katie holding something in front of her tummy !

She was also wearing bulky ,loose fitting  cozy sweaters....

Hmmmm....


----------



## karo

New pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rl-Katie-Holmes-step-evening-little-Suri.html


----------



## Bentley1

gsmom said:


> *Suri has always struck me as such a brat.* Not surprised to see her throwing a tantrum in a toy store.



Me too. 

As for Tom, the interesting thing about his age-defying looks is that he does not look like a plastic surgery freak like ALL the other Hollyweirdos who look stretched and frozen and contorted.

He looks completely natural.


----------



## carlinha

wow tom really does look amazing for his age!  and not botoxed to hell either, you can still see his laugh lines, but he looks really good.  i want some of what he's having too!


----------



## karo

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes and Suri out for Katie's birthday dinner in New York City (December 18).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Kimm992

I'm not sure why Suri having a tantrum = brat??

If anyone here has a kid that has never had a tantrum before please speak up!


----------



## Belle49

^^Seriously my kids have tantrums all the time and for the silliest things it's ridiculous! Suri after all is a little girl and she probably saw something she wanted and was told no and boon tantrum attack. To call her a brat is a bit much, I think it's perfectly normal for kids to act that way


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's a photo assumption which means nothing. But I thought that as well. 

She doesn't look as well behaved as say Brangelina's kids. But we have no idea of knowing what goes on. They could be the biggest brats on earth.

I rather see kids being brats than adults. lol.

She is very cute.


----------



## gsmom

Suri reminds me of Veruca Salt from Willy Wonka. You just know she has those over-the-top meltdowns of epic proportions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suri reminds me of Damien from The Omen...


----------



## jp752

wow..not a big fan of kates outfit in the last pics. i personally like a man taller than me...when she wears heels she looks like a giant next to tom! not just the heels though...that whole outfit is just wrong


----------



## Belle49

dc-cutie said:


> suri reminds me of damien from the omen...



lmfao


----------



## bisbee

I don't like to say negative things about children, BUT I just don't think Suri is that attractive a child - she is rather plain, which is fine.  

There - I said it!


----------



## karo

Belle49 said:


> ^^Seriously my kids have tantrums all the time and for the silliest things it's ridiculous! Suri after all is a little girl and she probably saw something she wanted and was told no and boon tantrum attack. To call her a brat is a bit much, I think it's perfectly normal for kids to act that way


I have the same thing with my daughter, who is the same age as Suri and I definitely wouldn't call her a brat, I guess it's normal at this age. Anyway, as we see her crying about something, it's clear to assume that she didn't get what she want, which means that she is not that spoiled after all.


----------



## karo

At  the NYC premiere of 'Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol' (December 19).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes grabbing some coffee at Urth Cafe (February 3).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I find her so genuinely beautiful


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes spending her day shopping in the sun in Beverly Hills (February 16).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and daughter Suri Cruise in Beverly Hills (February 18).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Brina

Wow, Suri became really tall!


----------



## Chanel522

Katie wears the strangest outfits for her body type.  I just can't figure out why she doesn't dress more for her shape


----------



## Swanky

aww, makes me sad  A child should not be photographed! She's hiding, take a clue cockroach paps!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Suri really wasn't having it that day  

It's one thing to hound the adults but must the paps be so inconsiderate of children?? *smh*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kimm992 said:


> I'm not sure why Suri having a tantrum = brat??
> 
> If anyone here has a kid that has never had a tantrum before please speak up!



I don't think she's a brat. I think she's put in situations where its late at night etc, or paparazzi are crowding them. That said, as a mother of two boys (4.5yrs and 22 months) even as a celeb you _can_ choose to not expose them to that kind of situation (there are lots of celebs kids we don't know much about). Children like a framework they can depend on. I'm sure eating out and going to shows is fabulous, but she's still just a little girl.


----------



## Loco for Coco

Have any of you seen Suri's Burn Book?  

http://surisburnbook.tumblr.com/


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hot dayum. Tom is looking really good again. It's Top Gun era which was during the time I thought he was really cute!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I never read that blog b4 but the writer is witty. 



Loco for Coco said:


> Have any of you seen Suri's Burn Book?
> 
> http://surisburnbook.tumblr.com/


----------



## AEGIS

Loco for Coco said:


> Have any of you seen Suri's Burn Book?
> 
> http://surisburnbook.tumblr.com/




yes


the burn book is the most interesting thing about this couple


----------



## Jahpson

Navy blue is her color.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...despite-standing-sign-explaining-working.html

Can't you read? Katie Holmes waits for ages for gym elevator despite standing in front of a sign explaining it's not working

She doesn't have any problems reading her movie scripts so we can only put this one down to tiredness or lack of observation.
Katie Holmes turned up to her gym on Friday morning and waited for the elevator to take her up to do her workout.
But despite having a large sign stuck to the front of it the actress took a long time to realise no matter how long she waited it wasn't ever going to work.

She clearly didn't want to be spotted as she tried to make a quick entry with her bare face and unkempt hair scraped back.
But as she stood in the Los Angeles heat, covering her tired eyes with a pair of sunglasses, Katie had a long wait on her hands.
The star pressed the button on the silver doors as she usually would then stared as she waited for it to come down.

But slowly realising something was up Katie started looking around with a miffed expression on her face.
And as soon as she noticed the white sign with black writing stating in capitals 'This elevator is temporarily out of service' she immediately looked shame-faced.

Katie quickly turned around and put her forehead in her hands as she made a getaway down some escalators to return to her car.


----------



## karo

At the Vanity Fair party
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sleek-new-Vanity-Fair-party-Tom-Cruise.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He does not age.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks awful...

He looks good!


----------



## Nat

Tom is looking mighty good! That man has not aged a day.


----------



## gsmom

i don't understand how her dress is staying up.


----------



## noon

The dress looks so loose on her chest!


----------



## Bzemom

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks awful...
> 
> He looks good!


 

I disagree. He looks DAM# good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## PinkTruffle

Woah what happened to Tom? He looked great.. Katie on the other has no breasts at all to fill that dress


----------



## maggie7

I think Katie is one of the few true beauties in Hollywood, not pumped up, not desperately following any trend going, she just does her own thing, just a truly gorgeous girl

And although Tom is looking ok still, she would have looked so much better with a young, tall guy on her arm, he seriously brings her down, guy is barely 5'8...


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I think Tom has some hi dollar face fine tuning ... he can afford the best in plastic surgery.


----------



## akoko

not loving her hair


----------



## nillacobain

akoko said:


> not loving her hair


 
Same here - not loving her bangs. And seriously... what happened to Tom??? It almost seam he's back to 1986!!!


----------



## akoko

nillacobain said:


> Same here - not loving her bangs. And seriously... what happened to Tom??? It almost seam he's back to 1986!!!



so true!


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Same here - not loving her bangs. And seriously... what happened to Tom??? It almost *seam* he's back to 1986!!!


 


akoko said:


> so true!


 

Seem - Sorry for my typo :shame:


----------



## karo

^^^^ Not liking the bang either. But Tom sure does look great!


----------



## karo

At the THR's 25 Most Powerful Stylists Luncheon at Soho House (March 14).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow really pretty


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes taking her daughter, Suri Cruise, to a candy store in New York City (March 20).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lookin great!


----------



## Jahpson

dear gawd paps! Leave the baby alone!


fyi: Katie looks cute!


----------



## Chanel522

I highly dislike Tom Cruise, BUT I have to say his Dr is doing some magic on his face and he's definitely worth whatever he charges to do it.  He looks younger but not like he's had a lot of work done.

Katie wears the most horrendous clothes and shoes for her body type.  I just don't understand how she thinks 99% of what she wears looks good on her shape.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Katie is looking like she did back in the Dawson's Creek days.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Chanel522 said:


> I highly dislike Tom Cruise, BUT I have to say his Dr is doing some magic on his face and he's definitely worth whatever he charges to do it.  He looks younger but not like he's had a lot of work done.
> 
> Katie wears the most horrendous clothes and shoes for her body type.  I just don't understand how she thinks 99% of what she wears looks good on her shape.


I completely agree on Tom.  I have never been a fan and have never found him to be attractive.  He's just creepy.  However, the man looks phenomenal for his age.  For any age!  My husband and I recently went back and watched all of the Mission Impossible movies, and I swear that there was no age difference from the first to the most recent.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes taking her daughter, Suri Cruise, out to dinner in New York City (March 21).


----------



## cosmogrl5

That hat does not suit her at all.  It looks...odd.

I'm loving Suri's whole outfit though!


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2118867/Katie-Holmes-spruces-locks-wet-hair-day.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks really pretty


----------



## karo

Out in NYC with Suri and mom
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ri-goes-hand-hand-grandma-family-day-out.html


----------



## lp640

Chanel522 said:


> I highly dislike Tom Cruise, BUT I have to say his Dr is doing some magic on his face and he's definitely worth whatever he charges to do it.  He looks younger but not like he's had a lot of work done.
> 
> Katie wears the most horrendous clothes and shoes for her body type.  I just don't understand how she thinks 99% of what she wears looks good on her shape.



+1

Tom's plastic surgeon is spectacular.   I watched him being interviewed recently and the interviewer held up a photo of him from 20 years ago and compared it to his current face and asked him how he looks exactly the same and he said (looking nervous and uncomfortable)....exercise.  

Who does he think he's fooling.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes grabbing lunch with friends at Toscana restaurant (April 3).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Nat

She looks happy. Love her denim outfit!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes making a visit to her dance studio (April 4).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## greenpaix

Geesh, that last outfit was perfect .... until I saw the boots! 

What is this woman thinking???


----------



## meluvs2shop

cosmogrl5 said:


> That hat does not suit her at all.  It looks...odd.
> 
> I'm loving Suri's whole outfit though!



suri always has the cutest clothes! sadly my daughter is in a jeans phase and that's *all* she wants to wear. all.the.time...even to BED!:girlwhack:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She wears so many thing I would


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes leaving her New York City Hotel (April 25).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I feel that Katie and I have a very similar body type, save for the fact that she's taller. But she always gives me good ideas.


----------



## lp640

.....ok


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It's for that TERRRRRIBLE looking movie lol


----------



## Nat

:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

lp640 said:


> .....ok


----------



## nillacobain

lp640 said:


> .....ok


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Katie Holmes leaving her New York City Hotel (April 25).
> celebrity-gossip


 

Does she live there (at the hotel)?


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise out and about in New York City (May 21).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Katie in Beijing
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2157761/Katie-Holmes-shows-sultry-shoulder-dress.html


----------



## karo

Katie looking gorgeous in Beijing and Tom with Suri and Connor at an event in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-On-Ice-event-China-low-cut-black-dress.html


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Jeez, that second to last picture is giving me flashbacks to Season 1 of Dawsons Creek when Joey enters the beauty pageant and sings "On my Own" from Les Miserables!! She looks exactly the same as back then (14 years ago)!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri Cruise at Jacques Torres Chocolatier in NYC (June 14).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Katie looks great! And I feel bad for Suri. She's always hiding from the paps. You think they could leave the poor little girl alone.


----------



## Chanel522

I always thought Katie was pretty when she was on Dawsons Creek, but I just don't think she's aging well.  I'm in the minority it seems from what everyone else is commenting, but Idk.


----------



## tamshac77

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I always thought Katie was pretty when she was on Dawsons Creek, but I just don't think she's aging well.  I'm in the minority it seems from what everyone else is commenting, but Idk.



I agree with you. She doesn't look happy. Fame, fortune, Scientology and Tom might be driving her nuts.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes out in NYC (June 20).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Chanel522

I just can't get past how she dresses for her body type...  Really she could look so cute if she wore more flattering cuts and styles.


----------



## Brina

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Jeez, that second to last picture is giving me flashbacks to Season 1 of Dawsons Creek when Joey enters the beauty pageant and sings "On my Own" from Les Miserables!! She looks exactly the same as back then (14 years ago)!



I loved that episode! Lol!


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olmes-Suri-Cruise-turn-heads-grocery-run.html


----------



## karo

Katie out in NYC
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Suri Cruise and Katie Holmes out in New York City with matching outfits (June 24). 
celebrity-gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cute, minus the booties


----------



## labelwhore04

Suri is adorable!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes making her way out in NYC with Suri (June 26).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha I love that last pic of Suri! Get away from me slimy paps!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're both so cute!


----------



## Belle49

Suri is just so freaking precious


----------



## skislope15

http://www.people.com/people/tablet/article/0,,20608003,00.html?type=news

After 5 years of marriage they have just announced there divorcing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Surprised they lasted this long...


----------



## chantal1922

Not surprised. They were such an odd couple.


----------



## terebina786

Not surprised either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Now maybe she can get her life back, because I swear the life was sucked out of her when they got together.


----------



## Belle49

Not surprised either & I agree DC!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, not really surprised.


----------



## Sassys

I guess her contract was up.  Wonder if she will stay here in NYC.


----------



## gillianna

Wonder if she can get out of her Scientology contract now????


----------



## Ladybug09

first thought...there already is a Tom and Katie thread.

Second thought: Surprised they lasted this long. I agree, she totally changed her self to be with this man. I haven't really been seeing them in the press much so not surprised....

And watch, she will go on to have more babies (like the other wives), cause I've said it before....he's shooting blanks....

and her career will get a little better, like his other wives.

Tom, he'll go on to find another young girl to keep up the image.


----------



## redney

Not surprised at all. 

Wasn't the marriage contract rumored to be 5 years?


----------



## justkell

Guess those rumors of a 5 year contract were true. 

Funny though how there's been no rumors about them breaking up considering they haven't been pictured together in public since February and Katie didn't attend any of the Rock of Ages premieres. No sites online mentioned anything about her absence, which is weird.


----------



## grand_duchess

No surprise. Maybe now him and Travolta will get together.


----------



## GTOFan

Wow!


----------



## DC-Cutie

grand_duchess said:


> No surprise. Maybe now him and Travolta will get together.



Boom!!!


----------



## qudz104

What?? Well i cant say im surprised but its always a little sad when a couple breaks up/gets divorced. I wish the best for them, esp little Suri.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It will be interesting to see what happens with Suri and custody etc.

I hope Katie gets her va-va-voom back like Nicole Kidman did after splitting from TC.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm sure like Nicole, we will never ever hear a word about their life together or the divorce. Tom is going to make sure of that.


----------



## fandora

Wow In last couple of weeks there were lots of candids of Katie smiling or half-smiling which was unusual for her. I wondered what's going on because she has been like a robot for so long. I guess she was happy about splitting up with Tom. I wonder what will happen with Suri and custody and if she's going to leave Scientology as well.


----------



## New-New

Here I thought they were gonna go the long haul like John Travolta and his beard. Shame.


----------



## buzzytoes

grand_duchess said:


> No surprise. Maybe now him and Travolta will get together.


 
*snort*


----------



## Eimii

I'm surprised but I'm not really sure why!


----------



## sgj99

that marriage seemed to suck the joy right out of her ... hopefully she'll bounce back happier and more successfu than before.  he's just such a control freak!  the whole Scientology thing is creepy and yeah, he'll find another young starlet to control.


----------



## platinum_girly

Ladybug09 said:


> he's shooting blanks.....


 
Wait, wait, wait. If he is shooting blanks then how is he a dad?


----------



## DC-Cutie

He was on the set getting cozy with a young Asian actress, maybe she'll be the next victim.


----------



## harleyNemma

I wonder who Tom will be jumping on couches for next....


----------



## DC-Cutie

platinum_girly said:


> Wait, wait, wait. If he is shooting blanks then how is he a dad?



People have always said suri looks like some guy high up in the Scientology world. I think his name is David, can't think of his last name at the moment.


----------



## platinum_girly

DC-Cutie said:


> People have always said suri looks like some guy high up in the Scientology world. I think his name is David, can't think of his last name at the moment.


 
Wow i can't believe how contrived and fake these people's relationships are, and for what? What do either party get out of the 'agreement' ?


----------



## labelwhore04

Tom Cruise is a total weirdo. He creeps me out. Katie can do much better. I'm surprised they even lasted this long..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Penelope Cruz dodged a bullet!


----------



## Nishi621

Guess I'm the only one shocked. As for the "shooting blanks" comment, umm, Suri looks just like him, she's definitely his kid.

I could have sworn I just read an interview he was talking about how much he loves her?


----------



## AlovesJ

Eimii said:


> I'm surprised but I'm not really sure why!


 
I feel the same way.


----------



## labelwhore04

I hope he doesn't push the scientology stuff on Suri.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Let me guess. He has a new movie being released in the next week? Geez. What won't this man do for publicity? He ALWAYS times his marriages and divorces around movie releases.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I wish her and suri all the best. I dont give a rip about him. I hope she gets her mojo back and doesnt lose her daughter.


----------



## labelwhore04

CobaltBlu said:


> I wish her and suri all the best. I dont give a rip about him. I hope she gets her mojo back and doesnt lose her daughter.



I agree. They seem to have a very close mother-daughter relationship. It's adorable. I don't even remember the last time i saw Tom with Suri..


----------



## Fee4zy

grand_duchess said:


> No surprise. Maybe now him and Travolta will get together.



So true!  Give up the lie guys.


----------



## chantal1922

sgj99 said:


> *that marriage seemed to suck the joy right out of her ... hopefully she'll bounce back happier and more successfu than before*.  he's just such a control freak!  the whole Scientology thing is creepy and yeah, he'll find another young starlet to control.


I agree. I am interested in seeing this plays out.


----------



## c0uture

Not surprised


----------



## daphodill84

sgj99 said:
			
		

> that marriage seemed to suck the joy right out of her ... hopefully she'll bounce back happier and more successfu than before.  he's just such a control freak!  the whole Scientology thing is creepy and yeah, he'll find another young starlet to control.



Agreed.  I hope she goes back to being the same happy woman she was before the whole Tom Cruise thing happened.


----------



## cojordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Now maybe she can get her life back, because I swear the life was sucked out of her when they got together.



Definitely I think she changed.


----------



## karo

I'm always surprised how everyone judges others so easily. I'm not a huge fan of Tom, but isn't it weird that only a few weeks ago he was talking anout how much he loves her etc. In the meantime she was seen with him on the set of his new film....  I think that if it wasn't for Tom and that marriage Katie would have never been such a celebrity. Anyway, I think it's sad they're divorcinig.
And yes, he should finally get together wuth Travolta


----------



## Jahpson

I'm surprised!


----------



## justkell

Katie Holmes is the one who filed for divorce and Tom Cruise was "blindsided" by Katie's legal move ... TMZ has learned.

We know Katie filed the divorce docs in New York on June 28, citing "irreconcilable differences."  She is asking for *sole legal custody and "primary residential custody" *of the couple's 6-year-old daughter, Suri.

We also know Katie is asking for a "suitable amount" of child support.

Katie also asks for a division of property in her divorce docs, although we know there was a significant prenup that is based on California law.  Katie makes no mention of the prenup in her filing.

We're told Tom is "very sad" and "did not see this coming."  We're also told there is some "nastiness" here, evidenced by Katie's move to get sole legal custody.

Katie's divorce petition was filed anonymously, without names.


http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/29/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-divorce-custody-suri/




Katie asking for sole custody is very telling to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not surprised at all to hear about the divorce, or Katie wanting sole custody.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*He always looked like he was displaying her in pictures in the way he would hold her hand or around her waist, like a trophy. *


----------



## noon

Even though I can't say I am surprised I wasn't expecting this. If she has indeed blindsided Tom with the divorce and the sole custody I think this might get messy.


----------



## Blueberry

Allisonfaye said:


> Let me guess. He has a new movie being released in the next week? Geez. What won't this man do for publicity? He ALWAYS times his marriages and divorces around movie releases.



They all do that in Hollywood,, its a typical move for more publicity to the movie.

I'm not surprised about it.


----------



## yellow08

Not surprised it was rumored their marriage was a business decision (like a lot of Hollywood marriages).


----------



## hipmama

Tom was "blindsided" by her legal move to divorce. Sounds familiar. I remember Nicole feeling the same after 10 years of marriage to him.


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> People have always said suri looks like some guy high up in the Scientology world. I think his name is David, can't think of his last name at the moment.


 
I always thought her ex, Chris Klein was the dad. He and Katie broke up in March of 05, then she started dating Tom Cruise.


----------



## renza

I don't normally keep up with celebrity gossip, but I'm very confused by the comments about Tom Cruise being in the closet and that he and John Travolta should hook up--what am I missing here? I know Cruise's marriage to Holmes was totally random and he acted like a nut initially, but I'm not sure what is the basis of these other comments?


----------



## ksammon

justkell said:


> Katie Holmes is the one who filed for divorce and Tom Cruise was "blindsided" by Katie's legal move ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> We know Katie filed the divorce docs in New York on June 28, citing "irreconcilable differences."  She is asking for *sole legal custody and "primary residential custody" *of the couple's 6-year-old daughter, Suri.
> 
> We also know Katie is asking for a "suitable amount" of child support.
> 
> Katie also asks for a division of property in her divorce docs, although we know there was a significant prenup that is based on California law.  Katie makes no mention of the prenup in her filing.
> 
> We're told Tom is "very sad" and "did not see this coming."  We're also told there is some "nastiness" here, evidenced by Katie's move to get sole legal custody.
> 
> Katie's divorce petition was filed anonymously, without names.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/29/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-divorce-custody-suri/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie asking for sole custody is very telling to me.







Sole Custody indeed must be that she had it with him being CRAZY!!!!!!!!! Run for the hills Katie .....they will be in court for a while unless Tom was smart and made her sign a nice prenup and with his scientology freaks he might have and Katie might not get much


----------



## fabae

Katie was stupid for marrying him to begin with.  She was like a lovestruck 16-year-old.  Couldn't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## keodi

I'm not surprised at all..I'm surprised they lasted this long.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Katie! But I am sad for Suri.

She can get her life back. And from what I read she has great family support and her dad is a lawyer.

He is probably auditioning for #4. Before he married Katie didn't he put out a request to ScarJo and Jessica Alba?


----------



## Bentley1

ooo, shocker!! bye-bye Tom. 

A weird union to begin with.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Team Katie all the way.  It's about time that she woke up and ran for the hills (although it's 5 years lost).  She used to be one of those rare actresses with beauty, talent, and brains/booksmarts.......and to give all that up to be a trophy wife to a control freak?!  She's been looking miserable in the marriage for quite some years now.  Here's to hoping she can resurrect her acting career and own identity soon.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Now maybe she can get her life back, because I swear the life was sucked out of her when they got together.



She totally became a Stepford Wife.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy for Katie. She can live her own life, stand up straight (instead of that weird bent over pose to not look too much taller than TommyBoy), wear heels. If she does indeed get primary custody of Suri, the daughter has a much better chance of a semi-normal life. I read that how to raise her was a huge source of conflict between them. Katie wants her to attend school with other kids and Tom wants home schooling in Scientology. Plus, he doesn't believe in disciplining her and Katie thinks some discipline is important in childrearing.

Maybe she will lose that haunted look she had for so long. Tom is probably already making a list of applicants for wife #4.


----------



## redney

AlovesJ said:


> I always thought her ex, Chris Klein was the dad. He and Katie broke up in March of 05, then she started dating Tom Cruise.


 
Back before Suri was born, Josh Hartnett's name was in the mix as the dad too.


----------



## Cait

Quelle surprise


----------



## legaldiva

Either she has good ammunition to support a claim for sole custody & primary placement or she is getting bad legal advice.  

Tom, whatever his issues might be, always seemed to be a very involved parent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

legaldiva said:


> Either she has good ammunition to support a claim for sole custody & primary placement or she is getting bad legal advice.
> 
> Tom, whatever his issues might be, always seemed to be a very involved parent.



Really?  I think there have been way more pics of Katie and Suri, than with Tom. But, this not to say he's not involved I guess.


----------



## Cait

legaldiva said:


> Tom, whatever his issues might be, always seemed to be a very involved parent.


 
Or more money to fight for full-custody.


----------



## ByeKitty

karo said:


> i'm always surprised how everyone judges others so easily. I'm not a huge fan of tom, but isn't it weird that only a few weeks ago he was talking anout how much he loves her etc. In the meantime she was seen with him on the set of his new film....  I think that if it wasn't for tom and that marriage katie would have never been such a celebrity. Anyway, i think it's sad they're divorcinig.
> *and yes, he should finally get together wuth travolta *



Lmao!!!


----------



## MarneeB

Not surprised, she's too good for him IMO. No matter how messy their divorce gets I hope they keep Suri protected from it all.


----------



## slowlikehoney

GO KATIE! 
I always thought she could do better than him.  
And I've disliked him ever since he dumped Nicole Kidman like he did.  

I just hope that someday, someone does a tell all book.


----------



## Florasun

I thought this was interesting - all three of Tom's marriages ended when the wife was 33.

http://todayentertainment.today.msn...cruises-marriages-ended-when-wife-was-33?lite


----------



## sdkitty

I'm finding it hard to believe he was blindsided.  I think it was just time for them to go their separate ways.  He got what he wanted - a baby of his own (or at least allegedly his own - rather than adopted).  Now they can divorce and I'm sure she will get custody and he will be involved with Suri.


----------



## guccimamma

she sold her soul, now she's cashing in her chips.


----------



## chunkylover53

I'm surprised Katie managed to escape. Tom must've left her cage door open.


----------



## SkylightTonight

Florasun said:


> I thought this was interesting - all three of Tom's marriages ended when the wife was 33.
> 
> http://todayentertainment.today.msn...cruises-marriages-ended-when-wife-was-33?lite


 
It's probably just a red herring. This was likely part of the script from the beggining. Authors endow their characters with specific proclivities and habits to increase their credibility. The thing for taller women may be part of this also. I think her filing for sole custody is another part of the script; it makes it look like things are really heated and hostile between them, as is usual in a divorce.


----------



## chantal1922

Katie's $15million and a $35m mansion: What Holmes stands to gain from her ex-husband... and how she's 'seeking much more'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-couples-estate-Katie-make-year-marriage.html


----------



## Ladybug09

platinum_girly said:


> Wait, wait, wait. If he is shooting blanks then how is he a dad?


 The same way a lot of other people who are infertile:

Donor eggs/sperm....


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Penelope Cruz dodged a bullet!


 Boy did she.

She was very Catholic though....Tom would have wanted her to convert and I don't think that would have ever happened.


----------



## Ladybug09

Nishi621 said:


> Guess I'm the only one shocked. As for the "shooting blanks" comment, umm, Suri looks just like him, she's definitely his kid.
> 
> I could have sworn I just read an interview he was talking about how much he loves her?


 There are a lot of kids out there who look just like there Dads and guess what....they aren't biologically theirs....


----------



## Ladybug09

labelwhore04 said:


> I agree. They seem to have a very close mother-daughter relationship. It's adorable. I don't even remember the last time i saw Tom with Suri..


 me neither.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah, I heard all this on the new tonight and thought, DANG! When I heard SHE filed, I knew it was for real.



justkell said:


> Katie Holmes is the one who filed for divorce and Tom Cruise was "blindsided" by Katie's legal move ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> We know Katie filed the divorce docs in New York on June 28, citing "irreconcilable differences." She is asking for *sole legal custody and "primary residential custody" *of the couple's 6-year-old daughter, Suri.
> 
> We also know Katie is asking for a "suitable amount" of child support.
> 
> Katie also asks for a division of property in her divorce docs, although we know there was a significant prenup that is based on California law. Katie makes no mention of the prenup in her filing.
> 
> We're told Tom is "very sad" and "did not see this coming." We're also told there is some "nastiness" here, evidenced by Katie's move to get sole legal custody.
> 
> Katie's divorce petition was filed anonymously, without names.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/29/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-divorce-custody-suri/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie asking for sole custody is very telling to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

noon said:


> Even though I can't say I am surprised I wasn't expecting this. If she has indeed blindsided Tom with the divorce and the sole custody I think this *might get messy*.


 Yeah, which would be sad for the child....Wasn't there a lot of sides being played with the older kids...I just though it strange when they wanted nothing to do with Nicole...she went on to have more kids.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't know why she even married him in the first place. He has no redeeming qualities. He's short, not very attractive, controlling, creepy, weird, way older than her, etc. He has money but she has money and a career of her own so i dunno what she saw in him


----------



## Ladybug09

hipmama said:


> Tom was "blindsided" by her legal move to divorce. Sounds familiar. I remember Nicole feeling the same after 10 years of marriage to him.


 Exactly what one of the commenters said:



> jabby
> He didn't see it coming.....good! He did it to Nicole Kidman. It's called karma.
> 
> 6 hours ago


 
I was feeling sorry for him, and then yep, he did the SAME thing to Nicole, RIGHT before there 10yr anniversary.


----------



## Ladybug09

fabae said:


> Katie was stupid for marrying him to begin with. She was like a lovestruck 16-year-old. Couldn't see the forest for the trees.


 True.


----------



## platinum_girly

Ladybug09 said:


> The same way a lot of other people who are infertile:
> 
> Donor eggs/sperm....


 
But didn't Nicole suffer with an ectopic pregnancy at the beginning of their relationship and then she was expecting again when he filed for divorce and she suffered a miscarriage? So you are saying that both of these women have used sperm donors multiple times for these pregnancies???


----------



## chantal1922

What goes around comes around for sure.


----------



## Ladybug09

Note: While I do think she should separate/divorce, I do NOT think she should be allowed to take him to the cleaners. She KNEW what she was signing up for when she married him, and I think that she should only get what she agreed to in the prenup. NO MORE.

She is not a victim, but walked into this marriage willingly!


----------



## DebbieAnn

Ladybug09 said:


> Exactly what one of the commenters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling sorry for him, and then yep, he did the SAME thing to Nicole, RIGHT before there 10yr anniversary.


 

"*right before THEIR"*


----------



## Ladybug09

DebbieAnn said:


> "*right before THEIR"*


 don't need you to correct me. It was a typo. I know the difference b/t There, THEIR, And THERE...thank you much.


----------



## kirsten

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know why she even married him in the first place. He has no redeeming qualities. He's short, not very attractive, controlling, creepy, weird, way older than her, etc. He has money but she has money and a career of her own so i dunno what she saw in him



She supposedly had a crush on him all her teen years and stuff. Also he makes way more money than her. I don't think she has what it takes to ever be an A list actress and make the big bucks herself.


----------



## Ladybug09

kirsten said:


> She supposedly had a crush on him all her teen years and stuff. Also he makes way more money than her. I don't think she has what it takes to ever be an *A list actress and make the big bucks herself.*


 I don't either...The only think I've seen her in is Batman, and she was not good...the chemistry with Bale was not there....also, I heard, weren't they supposed to kiss, have some kind of intimate scene and Tom stopped that from happening..


----------



## sdkitty

some people are compulsive editors.....there is a red pen in every office 



Ladybug09 said:


> don't need you to correct me. It was a typo. I know the difference b/t There, THEIR, And THERE...thank you much.


----------



## sdkitty

agree...I think most of her money would be from this marriage.....like him or not, he is a huge star ....she isn't



kirsten said:


> She supposedly had a crush on him all her teen years and stuff. Also he makes way more money than her. I don't think she has what it takes to ever be an A list actress and make the big bucks herself.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Ladybug09 said:


> don't need you to correct me. It was a typo. I know the difference b/t There, THEIR, And THERE...thank you much.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> *Sorry, but I taught English & this bothers me. typo is what it is.*


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am so glad he got a taste of what he did to Nicole. But he was far more cold.


----------



## Ladybug09

DebbieAnn said:


> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't need you to correct me. It was a typo. I know the difference b/t There, THEIR, And THERE...thank you much.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> *Sorry, but I taught English & this bothers me. typo is what it is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are from different countries, and also, many people on the boards use their I pads and smartphones to access the site and Many times these devices will erroneously correct the spelling.
> 
> I was a journalism major/graduate, and as much as  it irritates me too, I still don't go around editing people on the boards.
Click to expand...


----------



## DebbieAnn

Ladybug09 said:


> DebbieAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are from different countries, and also, many people on the boards use their I pads and smartphones to access the site and Many times these devices will erroneously correct the spelling.
> 
> I was a journalism major/graduate, and as much as it irritates me too, I still don't go around editing people on the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I did it one time & I have apologized. That should be the end of it.
> 
> Also, my space bar sticks sometime so the words ran together in my apology.*
Click to expand...


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Ladybug09

DebbieAnn said:


> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did it one time & I have apologized. That should be the end of it.*
> 
> *Also, my space bar sticks sometime so the words ran together in my apology.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't know it was an apology...apology accepted...moving on back to topic.
Click to expand...


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladybug09 said:


> DebbieAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't know it was an apology...apology accepted...moving on back to topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone.  I missed the apology too.  I also am offended when the red pen comes out on the
> boards.
Click to expand...


----------



## jp752

Not surprised. And after looking back in this thread, the last picture taken of them two together was in February!


----------



## chowlover2

jp752 said:
			
		

> Not surprised. And after looking back in this thread, the last picture taken of them two together was in February!



You're right, there was no sign of her when he was promoting Rock of Ages last week.


----------



## DebbieAnn

DesigningStyle said:


> Ladybug09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone. I missed the apology too. I also am offended when the red pen comes out on the
> boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I apologized so can the subject please be dropped.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Chanel522

Their entire relationship always seemed so weird and for all the couch jumping, elaborate proposals, wedding ceremonies, interviews of them proclaiming their love, blah blah blah, I never ever sensed any real type of connection between the two of them.  I think there is room for one person in Tom's heart and it's himself.  He's always come across as cocky, pompous and arrogant to me and I always thought Katie was the exact opposite.  She seemed to be so sweet and down to earth and then once she got with him, so much about her looked like it changed.  She never truly looked happy.  I don't know what the "deal" was with their marriage, but I'm guessing she wishes now that she might have done things differently.  Then again, she wouldn't have Suri and Katie does seem like a really caring hands on Mom.  I bet it comes out sometime though that Suri wasn't conceived naturally.


----------



## jun3machina

hmmm....maybe now cruz and travolta can hook up


----------



## Chanel522

^^:lolots:...I love it!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A very interesting article from The Village Voice:

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2012/06/tom_cruise_katie_holmes_divorce_scientology.php


----------



## chowlover2

jun3machina said:


> hmmm....maybe now cruz and travolta can hook up


 I am thinking Tom and Kim Kardashian. Both in love with their mirrors, she wouldn't have to sleep with him, and she would become an A-list celebrity overnight. She would love the over the top displays he is so proud of putting on . She wouldn't even have to get pregnant, just get a gestational surrogate,and wear belly padding. Lose that baby fat overnight! Only negative is that Tom willl have to get a spraytan, ala Snooki...


----------



## sdkitty

My first thought was that she really didn't blindside him.....but now since it clicked in my brain that she as asking for sole custody of Suri, I'm thinking differently.  This could get ugly.  Tom and his scientologist friends seem to like to control things.  I don't think he'll like the idea of giving her sole custody.
On the other hand, if she has information that he doesn't want to come out, maybe they'll work something out.


----------



## chowlover2

It really did seem to come out of nowhere. She must have something on him to ask sole custody. i hope it comes out, but his pockets are deep, and if it's anything really damaging he will just go along with what she wants. It wouldn't surprise me if it had to do with Scientology,maybe he and Travolta should get together


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> now cruz and travolta can hook up


----------



## Alexenjie

I knew the marriage wouldn't last. As terrible as Katie has looked the last few years I think she should have ended it much sooner but who knows what her contract allowed.

The articles about Scientology, wow what a nightmare. It will be interesting to see if the organization survives.

I don't think Nicole had a chance at keeping her relationship with her children once she and Tom divorced. Scientology doesn't seem to let it's members have relationships with people who don't believe.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Of Course his PR firm will use the Scientology reason - that will deflect which team he hits for. I don't believe for one TV PR minute he was "blindsided". Business arrangement from beginning to end with the best PR people money can buy.


----------



## SkylightTonight

*Tom's homosexuality is like a black cloud that follows him around wherever he goes.*
:rain::storm:

*He may have reached out to scientologists to have them banish the gay hobgoblin from his soul, but to no avail.*



*R.I.P Holmes-Cruise Contract*​


----------



## lp640

This whole sham marriage was so transparent.   If you remember, he had his people interview several suitors to be his new wife.   Scarlett Johansson was on the list and admitted to the creepy interview by his people.   Katie was on the list and accepted this "marriage".

Tommy Girl, just come out of the closet.  

http://theblemish.com/2008/03/tom-cruise-auditioned-his-wives/


----------



## labelwhore04

^ew what a creep


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't give a crud if he's gay, straight or humping animals, its the church and its treatment of "defectors" that have me worried about Katie - contract ending or not. Good for her. Its a brave move and I hope she comes out of it with Suri. I think she has all the cards though, she wouldn't have taken such a bold step without something up her sleeve.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How do they treat defectors?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love this comment 



> I'm worried about the furniture, the way he jumped on Oprah's couch when he loved her was one thing but now with this all the furniture is in real danger.


----------



## kirsten

jp752 said:
			
		

> Not surprised. And after looking back in this thread, the last picture taken of them two together was in February!



Yes, in this thread but there were pictures of them two weeks ago holding hands in Iceland.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How do they treat defectors?



Declaring them SP's (Suppressive Person's), going through their garbage, getting dirt on them, smearing their name, seperating them from family, taking all their money. The list goes on. However this is not the Scientology thread. I was talking about it in relation to Katie and Suri.

For more info, you could Google Paul Haggis, Scientology, he's the director who defected. You could also just go to Village Voice and search scientology. They have lots of info.


----------



## kirsten

Okay I guess we can all assume one might be miserable being married to Tom Cruise but I really don't get all this talk about the life of Katie being sucked out of her. First she was hardly photographed prior to being with him unless she was on the red carpet for some crappy movie so we don't have any before candids to compare her prior happiness-look with. Of course she is going to look happy on the red carpet or really even prior because she wasn't a huge star then and her photo was being taken. 

Then she gets with Cruise and becomes a paparazzi magnet. She probably can't leave the house to do a single thing without a swarm following and picturing her every move. Who besides Kim and Paris would be happy with that?

So she doesn't dress extravagant but she is the down to earth type. If I had endless amounts of money I probably wouldn't leave the house looking like Victoria Beckham either. It's just not me, and Katie seems to be the same. Flats, jeans and a sweater is my comfy and preferred style too.

So just because she doesn't fit all the above molds she is automatically unhappy?


----------



## cakegirl

I think Katie might be smarter and a better actress than anyone gave her credit for. For her to blindside Tom and have enough power to seek full custody, this must be well thought out and planned. I don't think it is about money but about getting Suri out before she's old enough to be heavily involved in Scientology. Connor Cruise had some recent Twitter controversy that made him sound like a jerk. I wonder if that helped to open Katie's eyes to Tom's parenting skills?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cakegirl said:


> i think katie might be smarter and a better actress than anyone gave her credit for. For her to blindside tom and have enough power to seek full custody, this must be well thought out and planned. I don't think it is about money but about getting suri out before she's old enough to be heavily involved in scientology. Connor cruise had some recent twitter controversy that made him sound like a jerk. I wonder if that helped to open katie's eyes to tom's parenting skills?



^this.


----------



## mlbags

DebbieAnn said:


> *He always looked like he was displaying her in pictures in the way he would hold her hand or around her waist, like a trophy. *


 
I so agree and felt very disgusted each time!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her parents must elated!


----------



## skislope15

Maybe she should have dated him longer before running down the aisle and popping out a kid. She knew he was into scientology when she met him and if it was something she was completely against she should have decided that before not after.
Dh and i have several long talks about raising our kids BEFORE ever having them.

Also someone who lets a 4 year old walk around in high heels and drink out of a bottle should have no chance at sole custody of a child, she isnt the greatest parent either. Guess im the only one here thats on his side, for now


----------



## lovehgss1

I wonder if she'll get to keep Suri. Nicole wasn't allowed to keep Connor and Isabella. Katie being bio mom may help her with custody.


----------



## cakegirl

lovehgss1 said:


> I wonder if she'll get to keep Suri. Nicole wasn't allowed to keep Connor and Isabella. Katie being bio mom may help her with custody.


I read that she filed in NY, because it favors giving custody to the primary caregiver, while California tends to split custody.


----------



## Nathalya

chowlover2 said:


> I am thinking Tom and Kim Kardashian. Both in love with their mirrors, *she wouldn't have to sleep with him*, and she would become an A-list celebrity overnight. She would love the over the top displays he is so proud of putting on . She wouldn't even have to get pregnant, just get a gestational surrogate,and wear belly padding. Lose that baby fat overnight! Only negative is that Tom willl have to get a spraytan, ala Snooki...


 
Wait what?


----------



## skislope15

lovehgss1 said:
			
		

> I wonder if she'll get to keep Suri. Nicole wasn't allowed to keep Connor and Isabella. Katie being bio mom may help her with custody.



Nicole just gave an interview recently saying that it was her choice to give Tom primary custody because she primarily lives in Australia and she didn't want to drag the kids out of the environment they were used to. I don't think the situations are the same at all.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Did she have much of a career before she married him? The marriage may have been her best move financially. Not saying she wasn't in love with him. Wonder how much she'll get in the divorce.


----------



## skislope15

From the reports out now and her own lawyers statement I don't believe this has anything to do with Tom and katies relationship, I think she is filing for divorce to get suri away from scientology and that's it. They have repeatedly said she's doing what's best for her daughter. She's also using property Tom deaded in her name in ny as there basis for her establishing residency there. He may be a but job or whatever but I never agree with taking a child away from a parent that has a presence in there life, it's obvious he loves him daughter very much


----------



## skislope15

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> Did she have much of a career before she married him? The marriage may have been her best move financially. Not saying she wasn't in love with him. Wonder how much she'll get in the divorce.



Hardly any, no one would have looked twice at a Katie holmes clothing line before she was with Tom. Now she has 2 lines


----------



## labelwhore04

skislope15 said:


> Maybe she should have dated him longer before running down the aisle and popping out a kid. She knew he was into scientology when she met him and if it was something she was completely against she should have decided that before not after.
> Dh and i have several long talks about raising our kids BEFORE ever having them.
> 
> Also someone who lets a 4 year old walk around in high heels and drink out of a bottle should have no chance at sole custody of a child, she isnt the greatest parent either. Guess im the only one here thats on his side, for now



I agree with the first part of your post but at the 2nd part. Tom is actually the one that doesn't believe in discipline and thinks it right to let a child do whatever they want, not Katie. That's apparently one of the reasons why the split up. Katie believes in discipline, Tom doesn't. How do we know she isn't the greatest parent? She's with Suri 24/7. She obviously seems like a very loving and involved mother. I don't even remember i saw Tom with Suri. It looks to me like Katie's doing all the heavy lifting in terms of parenting. But who are we to judge someone else's parenting from a couple of pics?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

skislope15 said:


> Nicole just gave an interview recently saying that it was her choice to give Tom primary custody because she primarily lives in Australia and she didn't want to drag the kids out of the environment they were used to. I don't think the situations are the same at all.



She doesn't seem to be very involved with her kids or see them much.


----------



## xikry5talix

Supposedly Tom & Nicole's kids called Nicole by her first name and consider Katie their mother figure.


----------



## xikry5talix

cakegirl said:


> I read that she filed in NY, because it favors giving custody to the primary caregiver, while California tends to split custody.



Also in NY divorce is considered private, while in CA it is in the public record. I'm sure they don't want any details getting out!


----------



## labelwhore04

*Tom Cruise Marriages End When Wives Are 33, Scientology Established On 33rd Parallel!*



Creepy coincidence or Scientology science!?! 
 Just like the headline reads, all three of *Tom Cruise*'s marriages have ended when the wives were 33. 
 He wed *MiMi Rogers* in May of 1987, but they broke up in 1990 when she was 33. Then he moved on with *Nicole Kidman*. They were happy for ten years but guess what! They split when she was 33 too! And now, just a day after her divorce announcement, *Katie Holmes* has 33 years under her belt. 
 Now here's where it gets weird 
 We did some research and the Hubbard Association of Scientologists, the forerunner of the Church of Scientology, was established in Phoenix, Arizona. And Phoenix lies on the 33rd parallel. Hmm 
 According to numerology, 33 is the "Master Teacher." It is regarded as a representation of spiritual progress and the spread of positive energy. 
 And that's _exactly_ what Scientology preaches  global betterment. 
_VERY INNERESTING!!!_
 Is there a cosmic connection? Or is it all just a bunch of conspiracy crap? 



http://perezhilton.com/2012-06-30-t...s-are-33-scientology-33rd-parallel-connection


----------



## flashy.stems

I'm so happy Katie is going to end her creepy contract with Tom. phewf. it'll be hard for suri at first but much better for her in the long wrong. 

the world has lost two scientologists


----------



## charleston-mom

DebbieAnn said:
			
		

> "right before THEIR"



Wow. Debbieann, I found at least ten of your posts with grammatical errors. You know what they say about "glass houses."

 I always get a charge out of the red pen when people have more trouble with grammar than the person they are correcting. It's always nicer just to be friendly to people on the boards. I don't know that anyone deserves to have their grammar corrected. It's a little over the top, especially from someone who professes to be an expert and posts consistently with grammatical errors.

Back to topic:  I'm glad Katie is getting away from him!


----------



## Chanel522

skislope15 said:


> Maybe she should have dated him longer before running down the aisle and popping out a kid. She knew he was into scientology when she met him and if it was something she was completely against she should have decided that before not after.
> Dh and i have several long talks about raising our kids BEFORE ever having them.
> 
> *Also someone who lets a 4 year old walk around in high heels and drink out of a bottle should have no chance at sole custody of a child, she isnt the greatest parent either.* Guess im the only one here thats on his side, for now



are you kidding me?!?!  This is THE MOST ridiculous way to determine custody I've ever heard of in my entire life!!!  I have many friends who are wonderful, protective, loving mothers and they let their little girls wear high heels occasionally.  They don't wear them to the park or to play outside, but if they want to wear them sometimes it's one of those things that isn't a big deal.  Pick your battles.  

Maybe Suri shouldn't have been drinking out of a bottle at 4, but again, it's Katie's right as a mother to decide and if Suri was pitching a fit that she wanted a bottle or something it might have just been easier at the time to let her have it.  No harm done I'm sure.  

You say that you have children.  So...you've never ever let your kids do anything that someone else might say they don't agree with?  Would that be grounds for anyone to decide if you should be awarded sole custody should you and your husband divorce.  Absolutely not!!

Tom is a nut case.  The whole Scientology religion is called a "cult" for a reason.  It's known for being crazy.  Yes Katie knew Tom was a Scientologist when she entered the marriage, but maybe she didn't realize what all it entailed and maybe at the time he wasn't as die hard with it either.  None of us know, it's all speculation on our parts.

I just think you're really really out of line to say that Katie isn't qualified or worthy of having custody of Suri because she wore heels a few times and drank from a bottle.  That's absurd.  Katie is with Suri constantly and I'd be willing to bet that she's one d*mn good mother to that little girl!!


----------



## labelwhore04

chanel522 said:


> are you kidding me?!?!  This is the most ridiculous way to determine custody i've ever heard of in my entire life!!!  I have many friends who are wonderful, protective, loving mothers and they let their little girls wear high heels occasionally.  They don't wear them to the park or to play outside, but if they want to wear them sometimes it's one of those things that isn't a big deal.  Pick your battles.
> 
> Maybe suri shouldn't have been drinking out of a bottle at 4, but again, it's katie's right as a mother to decide and if suri was pitching a fit that she wanted a bottle or something it might have just been easier at the time to let her have it.  No harm done i'm sure.
> 
> You say that you have children.  So...you've never ever let your kids do anything that someone else might say they don't agree with?  Would that be grounds for anyone to decide if you should be awarded sole custody should you and your husband divorce.  Absolutely not!!
> 
> Tom is a nut case.  The whole scientology religion is called a "cult" for a reason.  It's known for being crazy.  Yes katie knew tom was a scientologist when she entered the marriage, but maybe she didn't realize what all it entailed and maybe at the time he wasn't as die hard with it either.  None of us know, it's all speculation on our parts.
> 
> I just think you're really really out of line to say that katie isn't qualified or worthy of having custody of suri because she wore heels a few times and drank from a bottle.  That's absurd.  Katie is with suri constantly and i'd be willing to bet that she's one d*mn good mother to that little girl!!



thank you!


----------



## skislope15

Sorry i guess what i said sounded worse then i intended on saying. I dont have enough information to determine whether shes a great parent or not, nor would i try too, i was trying to say that no parent is perfect including Katie. I dont believe any parent has the right to have sole custody of a child unless the childs welfare is in jeopardy. She knew about the scientology and yet she chose to have the child with him, why should he be stripped of his parental rights for something she already knew about. I really hate people who try to keep another parent out of a childs life, it does not benefit the child at all. 
He has other children, they seem to be very well adjusted from the little we've seen of them, they also seem to be very close to tom, connor is in iceland with tom right now. His kids arent out partying like other celeb kids. I would think a judge would have a hard time taking away his child unless she can prove physical harm, im sure his other children will be called to tesify on his behalf.

As far and the bottle and the heels thing goes, it doesnt do a child any good to have a bottle at 4, it actually can damage there teeth and i have a hard enough time wearing heels all day, it cant be good for a childs back. And yes i have a 3 year old, she wears plasic heels around the house, but i would never buy her heels to wear in public for long periods of time, i would never consided it.




Chanel522 said:


> are you kidding me?!?!  This is THE MOST ridiculous way to determine custody I've ever heard of in my entire life!!!  I have many friends who are wonderful, protective, loving mothers and they let their little girls wear high heels occasionally.  They don't wear them to the park or to play outside, but if they want to wear them sometimes it's one of those things that isn't a big deal.  Pick your battles.
> 
> Maybe Suri shouldn't have been drinking out of a bottle at 4, but again, it's Katie's right as a mother to decide and if Suri was pitching a fit that she wanted a bottle or something it might have just been easier at the time to let her have it.  No harm done I'm sure.
> 
> You say that you have children.  So...you've never ever let your kids do anything that someone else might say they don't agree with?  Would that be grounds for anyone to decide if you should be awarded sole custody should you and your husband divorce.  Absolutely not!!
> 
> Tom is a nut case.  The whole Scientology religion is called a "cult" for a reason.  It's known for being crazy.  Yes Katie knew Tom was a Scientologist when she entered the marriage, but maybe she didn't realize what all it entailed and maybe at the time he wasn't as die hard with it either.  None of us know, it's all speculation on our parts.
> 
> I just think you're really really out of line to say that Katie isn't qualified or worthy of having custody of Suri because she wore heels a few times and drank from a bottle.  That's absurd.  Katie is with Suri constantly and I'd be willing to bet that she's one d*mn good mother to that little girl!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Chanel522 said:


> are you kidding me?!?! This is THE MOST ridiculous way to determine custody I've ever heard of in my entire life!!! I have many friends who are wonderful, protective, loving mothers and they let their little girls wear high heels occasionally. They don't wear them to the park or to play outside, but if they want to wear them sometimes it's one of those things that isn't a big deal. Pick your battles.
> 
> Maybe Suri shouldn't have been drinking out of a bottle at 4, but again, it's Katie's right as a mother to decide and if Suri was pitching a fit that she wanted a bottle or something it might have just been easier at the time to let her have it. No harm done I'm sure.
> 
> You say that you have children. So...you've never ever let your kids do anything that someone else might say they don't agree with? Would that be grounds for anyone to decide if you should be awarded sole custody should you and your husband divorce. Absolutely not!!
> 
> Tom is a nut case. The whole Scientology religion is called a "cult" for a reason. It's known for being crazy. Yes Katie knew Tom was a Scientologist when she entered the marriage, but maybe she didn't realize what all it entailed and maybe at the time he wasn't as die hard with it either. None of us know, it's all speculation on our parts.
> 
> I just think you're really really out of line to say that Katie isn't qualified or worthy of having custody of Suri because she wore heels a few times and drank from a bottle. That's absurd. Katie is with Suri constantly and I'd be willing to bet that she's one d*mn good mother to that little girl!!


 
On point. Little girls like to dress up and wear high heels, so what? Also what is the big deal with drinking out of a bottle? So long as it isn't something ridiculous like alcohol in the bottle then i also do not see the problem. Some people are strange...


----------



## Swanky

oh man . . . . 

first let's try and not make too many comments about Scientology.  We don't allow politics/religion and making comments about it I'm sure offends a small percentage of our members.  So like other "religions", let's steer away from that.

I guess Disney is bad too? Their stores are full of heels for toddler girls.  Half of us mom's to DD's let our girls wear them to dress up in, for halloween, etc. . .  and then even *gasp!* to the store because a lot of little ones love to dress up and leave the house that way.
Tom is almost never photographed w/ this little girl, clearly Katie is her primary caregiver.  She looks clean, fed, healthy, happy, etc. . .  I'd ask for full custody too.
Running around the globe after her parents probably will drag out a bottle or blanket habit longer than 'normal' kids.
Finally, just be cause you {general you/anyone} doesn't think it's good for a little girl to wear heels while running around w/ Mama doesn't mean you're right.  It's your opinion.  Just as my opinion is wearing them sometimes isn't a big deal - doesn't mean I'm right.  Kid seems ok!


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel522 said:


> Their entire relationship always seemed so weird and for all the couch jumping, elaborate proposals, wedding ceremonies, interviews of them proclaiming their love, blah blah blah, I never ever sensed any real type of connection between the two of them. I think there is room for one person in Tom's heart and it's himself. He's always come across as cocky, pompous and arrogant to me and I always thought Katie was the exact opposite. She seemed to be so sweet and down to earth and then once she got with him, so much about her looked like it changed. She never truly looked happy. I don't know what the "deal" was with their marriage, but I'm guessing she wishes now that she might have done things differently. Then again, she wouldn't have Suri and Katie does seem like a really caring hands on Mom. *I bet it comes out sometime though that Suri wasn't conceived naturally*.


 I seriously doubt he will let that happen. He probably has a gag order on her....that would affect his virle/manly persona.


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> Maybe she should have dated him longer before running down the aisle and popping out a kid. She knew he was into scientology when she met him and if it was something she was completely against she should have decided that before not after.
> Dh and i have several long talks about raising our kids BEFORE ever having them.
> 
> Also someone who lets a 4 year old walk around in high heels and drink out of a bottle should have no chance at sole custody of a child, she isnt the greatest parent either. Guess im the only one here thats on his side, for now


 she popped out the kid before she skipped down the aisle so she was in deep before.


----------



## skislope15

Ladybug09 said:


> she popped out the kid before she skipped down the aisle so she was in deep before.



Exactly, this whole thing reminds me of kim kardashian. They run down aisle and plan there fairytale life without thinking about everything. She knew she was catholic and unless she lived under a rock she knew he was into scientology before she even dated him. Has she not heard of google? She really doesnt have an excuse for not knowing what she was getting into.


----------



## Swanky

that has nothing to do w/ her parenting ability though.  Plenty of people get pregnant before marriage - doesn't make them unfit parents.


----------



## skislope15

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> that has nothing to do w/ her parenting ability though.  Plenty of people get pregnant before marriage - doesn't make them unfit parents.



I agree with that. But werent they together almost a year before she was born? Surely she had to be exposed to his religion or ways of thinking before that point. 

Again in reference to the heels, im not talking disney ones or even ones from target etc. Suri has heels made for her by marc jacobs, louboutin etc that shes been photographed in, they are not typical in height to the others that kids traditionally wear. To each his own, im not one to tell another parent whats right or wrong for there kid i just dont agree with it for the physical implications it could have on her back, im a nurse by trade so i guess thats where it comes from


----------



## Cait

skislope15 said:


> Exactly, this whole thing reminds me of kim kardashian. They run down aisle and plan there fairytale life without thinking about everything. *She knew she was catholic* and unless she lived under a rock she knew he was into scientology before she even dated him. Has she not heard of google? She really doesnt have an excuse for not knowing what she was getting into.


 
I'm not sure what her being Catholic has to do with this? If she was an Easter Catholic (wasn't she living with Chris Klein before Tom? I don't remember much from Cathecism class, but last I heard: the RCC doesn't approve of living in sin), perhaps being unequally yoked wasn't a big deal to her. Or she was influenced to the extreme by the PC culture and believed calling Scientology a cult was wrong.


----------



## Swanky

again, please no more religion discussion


----------



## skislope15

Cait said:


> I'm not sure what her being Catholic has to do with this? If she was an Easter Catholic (wasn't she living with Chris Klein before Tom? I don't remember much from Cathecism class, but last I heard: the RCC doesn't approve of living in sin), perhaps being unequally yoked wasn't a big deal to her. Or she was influenced to the extreme by the PC culture and believed calling Scientology a cult was wrong.



She must be more then an easter catholic, Suri was enrolled in a catholic schoool pre-school already


----------



## skislope15

Does anyone know how successful or not her clothing line is? Is it comparable to nicole richie or beckham? I think i just read there worth 175 million i wonder what portion of that is hers


----------



## Cait

skislope15 said:


> She must be more then an easter catholic, Suri was enrolled in a catholic schoool pre-school already


 
And I did Catholic school between first and twelfth grade; it was all much more about tradition and culture than it was about my own parents' beliefs systems. Truly, the only times in my childhood I remember going to Church on a regular basis was the couple of months before First Reconciliation, Communion & Confirmation. Generally, in many cases, the Catholic schools had better reputations, were generally smaller and more close-knit than a lot of the public, non-demoninational schools in the city. There are lots of motivations one might put their child in a Catholic school; religion might be the least of the motivations.


----------



## skislope15

They have some beautiful real estate...
http://www.mailonsunday.ie/news/art...-make-year-marriage.html?ICO=most_read_module

This article states that under her prenup she'll get a 35 million mansion and 3 million for every year they were married so 15 mil. Not too shabby lol.


----------



## Chanel522

skislope15 said:


> I agree with that. But werent they together almost a year before she was born? *Surely she had to be exposed to his religion or ways of thinking before that point. *
> 
> Again in reference to the heels, im not talking disney ones or even ones from target etc. Suri has heels made for her by marc jacobs, louboutin etc that shes been photographed in, they are not typical in height to the others that kids traditionally wear. To each his own, im not one to tell another parent whats right or wrong for there kid i just dont agree with it for the *physical implications it could have on her back*, im a nurse by trade so i guess thats where it comes from



First off, a lot of times people don't know what they're into until they're too far into it.  I'm sure she was completely blown away and on cloud nine that she, little Joey from Dawson's Creek, was marrying "THE" Tom Cruise, her childhood crush.  Hey, I probably would have jumped hook, line and sinker into a marriage with Freddie Prinze Jr too had he asked me   Anyway, since religion isn't allowed for obvious reasons I'll use this analogy...

Katie and Tom start dating.  Tom is really great with Katie's family and they have them over all the time, he tells her how great they are, etc etc and she's thinking how wonderful it is that her future husband has such respect, admiration and love for her Mom and Dad.  Then, shortly after he "has" her so to speak and all the woo-ing, lavish gifts, wedding, real estate and so on start to slow down, he decides that he doesn't give two sh*ts about her parents/family and doesn't care she is close to them, he just doesn't want them coming around or her associating with them that often anymore.  Now what does she do?  She's had the man's child, knows the weight he pulls with everyone and how much more power he has than she has, they're married and she feels stuck.  See what I mean?  Not always is everything what it seems.  There would be a lot less divorces I'm guessing if people didn't hide things because they thought it would get them what they want and then in the long run it doesn't work out.  That's why I feel she was taken for a ride with the "off limits topic"   He is an actor remember.  I'm sure he can put on a really good front when he wants to.

Second thing is that probably short of Suri wearing her "heels" every single day for hours on end that her little back will be just fine.  If we all had the money to buy our daughters CL's, Prada, Marc Jacobs custom shoes I bet a lot of us would because it would be fun and there's really no harm in it.  For as often as medical professionals and what not make reference to celebrities and their choices and children I think we would have heard something from the peanut gallery before now about Suri's potential future health problems from occasionally wearing heels.  Just my thoughts...


----------



## Katel

charleston-mom said:


> Wow. Debbieann, I found at least ten of your posts with grammatical errors. You know what they say about "glass houses."
> 
> I always get a charge out of the red pen when people have more trouble with grammar than the person they are correcting. It's always nicer just to be friendly to people on the boards. I don't know that anyone deserves to have their grammar corrected. It's a little over the top, especially from someone who professes to be an expert and posts consistently with grammatical errors.
> 
> Back to topic: I'm glad Katie is getting away from him!


 


this too:

*Back to topic: I'm glad Katie is getting away from him*


----------



## DebbieAnn

charleston-mom said:


> Wow. Debbieann, I found at least ten of your posts with grammatical errors. You know what they say about "glass houses."
> 
> I always get a charge out of the red pen when people have more trouble with grammar than the person they are correcting. It's always nicer just to be friendly to people on the boards. I don't know that anyone deserves to have their grammar corrected. It's a little over the top, especially from someone who professes to be an expert and posts consistently with grammatical errors.
> 
> Back to topic: I'm glad Katie is getting away from him!


 

*What grammatical errors?   If you can give examples, PM me & we will discuss.*

*As I posted earlier, I apologized for my comments & now let's just drop it.*


----------



## skislope15

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/tom-cruise-file-divorce-california-exclusive

Tom cruise will file for shared custody in california and he will seek to have divorce hearings in california etc


----------



## gelbergirl

So we will hear less about Kris and Kim divorce and now more about Tom and Katie.
???

Sad about any divorce.
Glad she will get out from his control and comes into her own finally.
Hope he can find someone.
Suri is one lucky girl no matter what the outcome.


----------



## skislope15

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...ogy-suri-custody-battle-say-lawyers-exclusive

Article states she cant use scientology to gain sole custody


----------



## renza

kirsten said:


> Okay I guess we can all assume one might be miserable being married to Tom Cruise but I really don't get all this talk about the life of Katie being sucked out of her. First she was hardly photographed prior to being with him unless she was on the red carpet for some crappy movie so we don't have any before candids to compare her prior happiness-look with. Of course she is going to look happy on the red carpet or really even prior because she wasn't a huge star then and her photo was being taken.
> 
> Then she gets with Cruise and becomes a paparazzi magnet. She probably can't leave the house to do a single thing without a swarm following and picturing her every move. Who besides Kim and Paris would be happy with that?
> 
> So she doesn't dress extravagant but she is the down to earth type. If I had endless amounts of money I probably wouldn't leave the house looking like Victoria Beckham either. It's just not me, and Katie seems to be the same. Flats, jeans and a sweater is my comfy and preferred style too.
> 
> So just because she doesn't fit all the above molds she is automatically unhappy?


Thank you for this! And as another poster mentioned, everything we are saying is pure speculation. I understand the interest in celebrities' lives, but I don't see how any of us can make statements about their lives with such certainty. I hope things work out okay for all involved, especially Suri.


----------



## bisousx

Chanel522 said:


> First off, a lot of times people don't know what they're into until they're too far into it.  I'm sure she was completely blown away and on cloud nine that she, little Joey from Dawson's Creek, was marrying "THE" Tom Cruise, her childhood crush.  Hey, I probably would have jumped hook, line and sinker into a marriage with Freddie Prinze Jr too had he asked me   Anyway, since religion isn't allowed for obvious reasons I'll use this analogy...
> 
> Katie and Tom start dating.  Tom is really great with Katie's family and they have them over all the time, he tells her how great they are, etc etc and she's thinking how wonderful it is that her future husband has such respect, admiration and love for her Mom and Dad.  Then, shortly after he "has" her so to speak and all the woo-ing, lavish gifts, wedding, real estate and so on start to slow down, he decides that he doesn't give two sh*ts about her parents/family and doesn't care she is close to them, he just doesn't want them coming around or her associating with them that often anymore.  Now what does she do?  She's had the man's child, knows the weight he pulls with everyone and how much more power he has than she has, they're married and she feels stuck.  See what I mean?  Not always is everything what it seems.  There would be a lot less divorces I'm guessing if people didn't hide things because they thought it would get them what they want and then in the long run it doesn't work out.  That's why I feel she was taken for a ride with the "off limits topic"   He is an actor remember.  I'm sure he can put on a really good front when he wants to.
> 
> Second thing is that probably short of Suri wearing her "heels" every single day for hours on end that her little back will be just fine.  If we all had the money to buy our daughters CL's, Prada, Marc Jacobs custom shoes I bet a lot of us would because it would be fun and there's really no harm in it.  For as often as medical professionals and what not make reference to celebrities and their choices and children I think we would have heard something from the peanut gallery before now about Suri's potential future health problems from occasionally wearing heels.  Just my thoughts...



I agree with the heels part. As for Katie actually falling for Tom... not so sure about that. They have always seemed like a bona fide contract marriage to me.


----------



## iluvmybags

Chanel522 said:


> First off, a lot of times people don't know what they're into until they're too far into it.  I'm sure she was completely blown away and on cloud nine that she, little Joey from Dawson's Creek, was marrying "THE" Tom Cruise, her childhood crush.  *Hey, I probably would have jumped hook, line and sinker into a marriage with Freddie Prinze Jr too had he asked me *  Anyway, since religion isn't allowed for obvious reasons I'll use this analogy...
> ..


I would have married Sean Cassidy! 
(and I know lots of girls who would have jumped at the chance to marry Leif Garrett and how do you think that marriage would have turned out?!)


----------



## sdkitty

I agree....It seemed like it might be a contract or "arranged" marriage IMO.

Aslo re the high heels......I know this is going to piss people off but I think little girls have plenty of time to grow up.  I see no need to have them trying to look like teenagers when they are 4 - or even 10 for that matter.  To me that's kind of flirting with sexualizing them.  Just because they want to do it, doesn't mean they have to be allowed to do it.  If you can't tell a toddler what to do, what happens when they get older?
I'm not saying Katie should not have custody for this reason but the little girls in heels thing is irritating to me.  And the idea of having super expensive couture shoes made for a toddler is obscene.  Just because you can afford it, doesn't mean you have to do it.  That's where the term "spoiled" comes from.  



bisousx said:


> I agree with the heels part. As for Katie actually falling for Tom... not so sure about that. They have always seemed like a bona fide contract marriage to me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

would think the subject of scientology would have come up long before

there was a child ...

think they both got waht they wanted... not sure that he was blindsided...

he's been in that arena  several times now...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We're concentrating on _*shoes*_ in the middle of all this? Really?  LOL...ok then. I have two little boys under 5 and everyone raises their children differently..lots of kids have little quirks. The things that would raise red flags with me would be signs that Suri's _welfare_ is in danger. Katie seems like a very hands on parent.  I have a girlfriend with a child Suri's age and she refuses to leave the house in anything other than a tutu and leggings. I think (hope) this issue will take its place at the bottom of the list of things people should be worried about in relation to Suri's wellbeing.


----------



## Chanel522

bisousx said:


> I agree with the heels part. As for Katie actually falling for Tom... not so sure about that. *They have always seemed like a bona fide contract marriage to me.*



I agree that is most likely was a contract type marriage as well, but I think she went for it because she was so smitten with him and maybe had hopes that it would actually turn around and work out and be more than some business deal kind of thing after all.  I also think like I said before that he put the charm on really heavy to kind of manipulate Katie into it.


----------



## iluvmybags

sdkitty said:


> And the idea of having super expensive couture shoes made for a toddler is obscene.  Just because you can afford it, doesn't mean you have to do it.  That's where the term "spoiled" comes from.


I don't think all celebrity children are spoiled, and I'm sure there are plenty that wear nothing but couture - do you really think Victoria Beckham puts her little girl in Keds? Or Hello Kitty light up shoes from Target?  Or that Rachel Zoe puts her son in no name tennis shoes or buys whatever is on sale at Wal Mart or Target?   I think what the kids wear is a reflection of the parent, not necessarily how spoiled they are - I love Marc Jacobs and at the end of every season, I splurge on clothes from the Lil Marc line for my granddaughter cuz you can't beat the prices - I wouldn't say she's spoiled, but when she's with Gramma, she wears her MJ dresses.


----------



## lolas

That little girl has been lately photographed mostly in flats....I think the heels were more of a phase, just like any other kid goes through. My 3 girls HAVE all had phases that would have made anybody question my parenting when we were out in public.They were not spoiled, disrespectful or difficult....but once in a while they were adamant about something,or the other.
When one of my girls at 4yrs old wanted to wear fuchsia lipgloss & eyeshadow out, at first we balked....but kids can wear you out, if it made her a content child & one easier to deal with during meal times,then I could care less that anybody stared! I chose my battles, and at the end of the day we were all happier for it.My youngest gave up her bottle on her 5th Bday, because SHE was ready. As long as she didn't sleep with it,and brushed at least  twice a day,I didn't mind,nor did her dentist.  
Suri is a privileged child & I think Katie handles it,and her daughter as well as she can under the constant flash off cameras,and scrutiny of others. I love seeing them together.
Off course she's going to wear CLs & MJ our kids would too if we had access to it!!lol 

Btw, we don't see the older Cruise kids partying like rock stars because Tom,and the CoS will never allow it.


----------



## Chanel522

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think all celebrity children are spoiled, and I'm sure there are plenty that wear nothing but couture - do you really think Victoria Beckham puts her little girl in Keds? Or Hello Kitty light up shoes from Target?  Or that Rachel Zoe puts her son in no name tennis shoes or buys whatever is on sale at Wal Mart or Target?   I think what the kids wear is a reflection of the parent, not necessarily how spoiled they are - I love Marc Jacobs and at the end of every season, I splurge on clothes from the Lil Marc line for my granddaughter cuz you can't beat the prices - I wouldn't say she's spoiled, but when she's with Gramma, she wears her MJ dresses.



What a thoughtful and fun Grandma you are


----------



## cakegirl

Who would have thought this wouldn't last?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQgXEkL3NV4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## skislope15

Theres other celebs with kids that practice scientology, they all seemed quite normal, i wonder if people make more of it then it really is. We've waited all this time for the kk and hump divorce to come down, this one is definetely going to overshadow it. Secret apartments, crazy religion, multiple state filings, this is going to get ugly. I really hope or Suri's sake they are able to remain civil but its doubtful


----------



## cakegirl

skislope15 said:


> Theres other celebs with kids that practice scientology, they all seemed quite normal, i wonder if people make more of it then it really is. We've waited all this time for the kk and hump divorce to come down, this one is definetely going to overshadow it. Secret apartments, crazy religion, multiple state filings, this is going to get ugly. I really hope or Suri's sake they are able to remain civil but its doubtful


John Travolta and Kelly Preston seem normal?


----------



## HauteMama

I am fairly sure that if there was a contract regarding the marriage, there likely was a child clause included. But I have a hard time squaring the idea that she married her teen idol with her signing on the dotted line for a 5 year sham marriage. The two ideas just don't mesh in my head.

But if she DID marry him because she was star-struck, I think it was a poor decision. There are a number of celebrity men I think are fabulous, yet I hear their personal lives are a mess. But you never see them that way in your fantasies; they're never fully-rounded people with flaws and failings. It is almost sad to have that image broken in the way it may have been with Katie. 

I am also guessing that if SHE filed and if she asked for sole custody, she has a good legal team in her corner and is playing hardball. I generally think that joint custody is a fair starting assumption in divorce cases until it can be proven that the arrangement ought to be otherwise, and I would guess she has some basis on which to ask for sole custody. But in the end, she ought to at least have primary custody given that she has been the primary or sole caregiver for Suri's whole life. Tom having custody would really shake up Suri's world, and I can't imagine it would be in her best interest to be taken from her mom (even half the time for joint custody, honestly).


----------



## skislope15

cakegirl said:


> John Travolta and Kelly Preston seem normal?



Lol no john travolta is anything but, i was speaking about there kids, or kid now unfortunetely. Kirstie alley and leah remini also have children we have no heard negative things about there kids

John travolta is a whole other thread hehe


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skislope15 said:


> Lol no john travolta is anything but, i was speaking about there kids, or kid now unfortunetely. Kirstie alley and leah remini also have children we have no heard negative things about there kids
> 
> John travolta is a whole other thread hehe



My question would be are both parents on the same wavelength in all these cases? I think the rub comes for the parents and children when there are differing ideas on faith and child-raising. The rumours are it was a factor with Nicole Kidman, and now also with Katie Holmes.

If the children have been raised as part of the same ideals, without any friction because of it, between the parents, then they wouldn't know any different or perhaps not been exposed to different ideas. Also, if you read the article I attached in a previous post, there other reasons why children from these families perhaps stay in line.


----------



## DebbieAnn

skislope15 said:


> Lol no john travolta is anything but, i was speaking about there kids, or kid now unfortunetely. Kirstie alley and leah remini also have children we have no heard negative things about there kids
> 
> John travolta is a whole other thread hehe


 

*There are two Travolta children: Ella and their young son, Benjamin.*


----------



## cool girl

Wow i am surprised by this.  I thought their marriage would last at least for another couple of years.

Looks like Kate is playing hard ball - filing for sole custody and filing for divorce in NY.  I would love her to get sole custody but in the end i feel they will both get joint custody.

Also i see them both settling out of court.  Both are celebs and in the end image is everything and neither will want an ugly public battle.  With the risk of tabloid rumours.

I believe the stories that she filed for divorce due to Tom's 'controlling' ways and also due to Suri and Scientology.

Good luck Kate.  With Scientology and Tom as your 'enemies' you will need it.


----------



## Nishi621

Ladybug09 said:


> There are a lot of kids out there who look just like there Dads and guess what....they aren't biologically theirs....



Really? how odd, if someone says they are the dad and the mother says they are the dad and the look just like the dad, to me, he's the dad


----------



## iluvmybags

Nishi621 said:


> Really? how odd, if someone says they are the dad and the mother says they are the dad and the look just like the dad, to me, he's the dad



OT:  LVE your avatar! 
(yup!  Many times!)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The suggestion that Katie shouldn't get custody because she lets her daughter where little heels and drink from a bottle reminds me of that recently Star magazine cover/article grading mom's for silly things. A bit absurd imho.






http://dlisted.com/2012/06/13/damn


----------



## basicandorganic

skislope15 said:


> Theres other celebs with kids that practice scientology, they all seemed quite normal, i wonder if people make more of it then it really is. We've waited all this time for the kk and hump divorce to come down, this one is definetely going to overshadow it. Secret apartments, crazy religion, multiple state filings, this is going to get ugly. I really hope or Suri's sake they are able to remain civil but its doubtful



All I have to say is that I can't blame Katie wanting to gain sole custody. There are a lot of things left out of the media that would scare me as a parent about Tom and his friends as well. Just google Shelly Miscavige...


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

skislope15 said:


> Kirstie alley and *leah remini* also have children we have no heard negative things about there kids.



No that is actually not true. Leah's daughter is/was a nightmare: in 2008 she was 4 years old and apparently still drinking out of a bottle, sucking on a pacifier and needing diapers.



> &#8220;My daughter runs the house. The problem I&#8217;m having with bottle-feeding is basically that Sofia drinks six or more bottles a night. We&#8217;re hearing that it&#8217;s not good for her. In talking to our pediatrician, they almost fell off their chair when we said she&#8217;s still on the bottle. So I&#8217;m thinking maybe it&#8217;s not right.&#8221;



You can watch a video of the interview here.


----------



## skislope15

DebbieAnn said:


> *There are two Travolta children: Ella and their young son, Benjamin.*



There were 3 there son jet died before the birth of there son


----------



## skislope15

Www.tmz.com

Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise were both in New York City in the weeks leading up to her filing for divorce, but they did NOT stay under the same roof ... TMZ has learned. 

According to our sources, Tom was in town for a few days around June 10 to film a movie. We're told Tom did not stay in the apartment the couple has in NYC ... but rather at The Greenwich Hotel ... and never once stepped in or near the apartment. 

Our sources say Katie, meanwhile, was going back and forth between the apartment she and Tom shared, and a new apartment she recently got. The two were both photographed during their time in NYC (see above) but never together.

We're told Katie did bring Suri to visit Tom at the hotel on two occasions for a few hours and that the visits were unplanned -- Tom's own security didn't even know they were coming. 

According to the people we spoke to in Tom and Katie's building ... they couldn't remember the last time they had seen Tom. *Our sources say that while they were clearly having problems, Tom had no idea this was coming and his entire team was caught flat-footed by the filing.


----------



## DebbieAnn

skislope15 said:


> There were 3 there son jet died before the birth of there son


 
*That's correct.  Their son, Jett, died at age 16.*


----------



## bisousx

Tom is so creepy. I remember when he changed her name to "Kate". Even in articles, he's the only one who calls her that. Her own attorney calls her Katie.


----------



## skislope15

bisousx said:
			
		

> Tom is so creepy. I remember when he changed her name to "Kate". Even in articles, he's the only one who calls her that. Her own attorney calls her Katie.



Maybe he just did that to help mature her in the media a bit kwim? It could have been to help her distance herself from Dawson's creek squeeky clean teen image. In his last public interview where he gushed about her he referred to her as Katie. I don't really think she would have gotten some of the latest roles she did if she didn't have the sophisticated look that she does now. She is really stunning when she's all done up and there little girl together is so cute too bad they didn't have more


----------



## sdkitty

for whatever price she had to pay - Katie Homes went from being minor TV "star" known only by people in her age group to being a celebrity known by almost everyone - and very rich.   
I've never walked in her shoes so I can't say whether it was worth it but she got her daughter and will have more money than she will ever need (earned by Tom).
She'll probably come out of this very well....with a new husband eventually....she's still young.
As for Tom, he's a big star and I think maybe that's the most important thing to him.  Not saying he's a bad person but I think he loves the fans and being a move star.


----------



## slowlikehoney

skislope15 said:


> Maybe he just did that to help mature her in the media a bit kwim? It could have been to help her distance herself from Dawson's creek squeeky clean teen image. In his last public interview where he gushed about her he referred to her as Katie. I don't really think she would have gotten some of the latest roles she did if she didn't have the sophisticated look that she does now. She is really stunning when she's all done up and there little girl together is so cute too bad they didn't have more




Okay, but even if he had some "good" reason for wanting to change her name it still doesn't make it ok to decide that someone's name is not appropriate and try to change it when that person is clearly not ok with that. He's not her dad, and even if he was it would still be creepy.  I would hate it if someone decided my name wasn't sophisticated enough and decided to try and force some other name onto me.  To me that's very telling about how the whole relationship probably went down.  Even if it was a contract marriage, unless her name change was part of the contract he clearly stepped over some boundaries there.  

And the whole high heels thing?  Well, that also sounds like something Tom dreamed up to me.  I can see him thinking it was cute and getting off on the idea of his little girl walking around in couture shoes and having them specially ordered for her and then presenting them to her as a "surprise" without even consulting Katie on it.  And of course by then her only choice is to go along and let it play out or play the part of the wicked mother and take them away. I can see her just sighing and letting it go, knowing full well that she's going to take all the publicity blame for it, but deciding it's not worth it to take her daughter's present away and create all sorts of conflict and mess within her own home because of some silly shoes.  

I've noticed she never wears them now.


----------



## Phédre

WhitleyGilbert said:


> The suggestion that Katie shouldn't get custody because she lets her daughter where little heels and drink from a bottle reminds me of that recently Star magazine cover/article grading mom's for silly things. A bit absurd imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2012/06/13/damn


 
That's just horrible! How can you judge someones parenting just based on some pictures? I love celebrity gossip when it comes to red carpet looks etc, but this is taking things too far imho.


----------



## Chanel522

slowlikehoney said:


> Okay, but even if he had some "good" reason for wanting to change her name it still doesn't make it ok to decide that someone's name is not appropriate and try to change it when that person is clearly not ok with that. He's not her dad, and even if he was it would still be creepy.  I would hate it if someone decided my name wasn't sophisticated enough and decided to try and force some other name onto me.  To me that's very telling about how the whole relationship probably went down.  Even if it was a contract marriage, unless her name change was part of the contract he clearly stepped over some boundaries there.
> 
> And the whole high heels thing?  Well, that also sounds like something Tom dreamed up to me.  I can see him thinking it was cute and getting off on the idea of his little girl walking around in couture shoes and having them specially ordered for her and then presenting them to her as a "surprise" without even consulting Katie on it.  And of course by then her only choice is to go along and let it play out or play the part of the wicked mother and take them away. I can see her just sighing and letting it go, knowing full well that she's going to take all the publicity blame for it, but deciding it's not worth it to take her daughter's present away and create all sorts of conflict and mess within her own home because of some silly shoes.
> 
> I've noticed she never wears them now.



Skislope is very obviously "Team Tom" for whatever reason.  I agree with you that Tom has stepped over the boundaries more than once because he thinks he can.  After all, he IS Tom Cruise


----------



## shoegal27

ughhhh, this is going to get ugggggggggggggggggggggggggggly!  Tom will be the relentless him and seek to win!


----------



## karo

sdkitty said:


> for whatever price she had to pay - Katie Homes went from being minor TV "star" known only by people in her age group to being a celebrity known by almost everyone - and very rich.
> I've never walked in her shoes so I can't say whether it was worth it but she got her daughter and will have more money than she will ever need (earned by Tom).
> She'll probably come out of this very well....with a new husband eventually....she's still young.
> As for Tom, he's a big star and I think maybe that's the most important thing to him.  Not saying he's a bad person but I think he loves the fans and being a move star.


I totally agree! I don't think she's poor at all. She gained a lot of this marriage.


----------



## bisousx

slowlikehoney said:


> Okay, but even if he had some "good" reason for wanting to change her name it still doesn't make it ok to decide that someone's name is not appropriate and try to change it when that person is clearly not ok with that. He's not her dad, and even if he was it would still be creepy.  I would hate it if someone decided my name wasn't sophisticated enough and decided to try and force some other name onto me.  To me that's very telling about how the whole relationship probably went down.  Even if it was a contract marriage, unless her name change was part of the contract he clearly stepped over some boundaries there.
> 
> And the whole high heels thing?  Well, that also sounds like something Tom dreamed up to me.  I can see him thinking it was cute and getting off on the idea of his little girl walking around in couture shoes and having them specially ordered for her and then presenting them to her as a "surprise" without even consulting Katie on it.  And of course by then her only choice is to go along and let it play out or play the part of the wicked mother and take them away. I can see her just sighing and letting it go, knowing full well that she's going to take all the publicity blame for it, but deciding it's not worth it to take her daughter's present away and create all sorts of conflict and mess within her own home because of some silly shoes.
> 
> I've noticed she never wears them now.



Agree. If Katie was okay with it, she would have had her team refer to her as Kate in all interviews and materials from that moment on. And to my knowledge, it never happened. I have worked in entertainment pr, so I can tell you that it is never a good idea to change someone's name after their career has launched. Unless you're an edgy musician. It's just weird and controlling.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> for whatever price she had to pay - Katie Homes went from being minor TV "star" known only by people in her age group to being a celebrity known by almost everyone - and very rich.
> I've never walked in her shoes so I can't say whether it was worth it but she got her daughter and will have more money than she will ever need (earned by Tom).
> She'll probably come out of this very well....with a new husband eventually....she's still young.
> As for Tom, he's a big star and I think maybe that's the most important thing to him.  Not saying he's a bad person but I think he loves the fans and being a move star.



This is true. Tom is very much the quintessential movie star. I can't imagine what his personal life must be like. I sort of feel bad that he has to stay closeted, which is probably why he turned to Scientology (to try to "cleanse" himself of it) but I'm sure he feels that he would not be as famous or wealthy unless he played the straight card. And perhaps rightfully so, as there are no openly gay actors who are of Tom/Will/John Travolta's caliber.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bisousx said:


> Agree. If Katie was okay with it, she would have had her team refer to her as Kate in all interviews and materials from that moment on. And to my knowledge, it never happened. I have worked in entertainment pr, so I can tell you that it is never a good idea to change someone's name after their career has launched. Unless you're an edgy musician. It's just weird and controlling.



Exactly! And I have a feeling he spent that whole marriage doing things like that to her.  Playing the doting and oh-so-in-love husband and father while quietly undermining and sabotaging her in little, subtle ways that would most likely go unnoticed by the world at large, but that would constantly enrage her and make her feel like she was going quietly, thoroughly insane.  

Even if it was a contract marriage that would be insidious.  But if it was a real marriage that borders on sociopathic behavior and would be devastating.  

So glad for her that she got out of that.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I swear that this whole marriage was an arrangement.  She made it to 5 years and will probably get a nice little reward from Tom for it.  He creeps me out, and she creeped me out after she married him.  It will be nice to see if she returns semi-normal again after all of this is over.  She walked around like a zombie for the past 5 years under Tommy Boy's spell.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cait said:


> And I did Catholic school between first and twelfth grade; it was all much more about tradition and culture than it was about my own parents' beliefs systems. Truly, the only times in my childhood I remember going to Church on a regular basis was the couple of months before First Reconciliation, Communion & Confirmation. Generally, in many cases, the Catholic schools had better reputations, were generally smaller and more close-knit than a lot of the public, non-demoninational schools in the city. There are lots of motivations one might put their child in a Catholic school; religion might be the least of the motivations.


 There are tons of people various religions who are agnostic...still doesn't mean that they want to give up that religion/foundations/traditions ...Look how fast Nicole left the church after they divorced. I think Katie will do the same once they divorce, if she hasn't done so already.


----------



## Cait

Ladybug09 said:


> There are tons of people various religions who are agnostic...still doesn't mean that they want to give up that religion/foundations/traditions ...Look how fast Nicole left the church after they divorced. I think Katie will do the same once they divorce, if she hasn't done so already.


 
I'm not exactly sure how that negates what I actually said?


----------



## skislope15

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Skislope is very obviously "Team Tom" for whatever reason.  I agree with you that Tom has stepped over the boundaries more than once because he thinks he can.  After all, he IS Tom Cruise



Lol I'm hardly team anyone at this point let alone Tom. I have a real problem with ANYONE trying to gain sole custody of a child when the other parent is a willing participant in the child's upbringing. If this makes me team Tom then so be it. So he may have a weird/bad religion short of him physically harming the child what has he done so bad for him to not be a part of his child's life.

As far as the heels thing goes Jesus everyone needs to let it go, I already said in another post that it sounded worse then I intended it to obviously no one else has ever misrepresented themselves in a post lol. 

No one really knows what goes on in the daily life, it's been speculated that it's about Scientology but maybe it has nothing to do with it the media is going to write whatever sells magazines. Maybe his divorce to Nicole had nothing to do with Scientology either we don't know. I think it's hard to be in a celeb marriage when your constantly apart filming across the word, it can't be easy. It's easy for people to say Katie was always the one with Suri but that's probably because they've chosen not to drag her from continent to continent while he films various films which no doubt affords them the lifestyle they've been accustomed too


----------



## skislope15

Further to that people long speculated that Angelina stole brad etc, it was years later then Jennifer came out and said that a miscarriage and her unsureness about trying again doomed there marriage. As far as Tom and Nicole, they adopted and she used a gestational carrier for her children with Keith, maybe fertility issues drive them apart too, it's not like there going to come out and talk about something so private.
Everyone's assuming that this divorce is Scientology based what if Katie just wants the hell out of LA wants to raise a normal kid in Indiana, could also be a possibility for requesting sole custody, you never know


----------



## basicandorganic

skislope15 said:


> Lol I'm hardly team anyone at this point let alone Tom. *I have a real problem with ANYONE trying to gain sole custody of a child when the other parent is a willing participant in the child's upbringing.* If this makes me team Tom then so be it. So he may have a weird/bad religion short of him physically harming the child what has he done so bad for him to not be a part of his child's life.
> 
> As far as the heels thing goes Jesus everyone needs to let it go, I already said in another post that it sounded worse then I intended it to obviously no one else has ever misrepresented themselves in a post lol.
> 
> No one really knows what goes on in the daily life, it's been speculated that it's about Scientology but maybe it has nothing to do with it the media is going to write whatever sells magazines. Maybe his divorce to Nicole had nothing to do with Scientology either we don't know. I think it's hard to be in a celeb marriage when your constantly apart filming across the word, it can't be easy. It's easy for people to say Katie was always the one with Suri but that's probably because they've chosen not to drag her from continent to continent while he films various films which no doubt affords them the lifestyle they've been accustomed too



The thing is, I don't think that Katie has anything against Tom. I think that if this was a contracted, arranged marriage - she thought knew what she was getting into (roughly) and therefore it would have been outlined prior to the marriage what would happen with the kid.

However, I think that her asking for sole custody just shows that there is something deeper going on here. She isn't stupid. Her father is heavily involved in law. She wouldn't just make a rash decision to go against a possible pre-nup in order to gain sole custody of Suri if there wasn't a good reason for her actions.

If that make sense. It's just pretty clear that this was arranged and therefore a prenup is probably in place stating what will happen to Suri. If there was nothing drastically wrong, why would she be requesting sole custody?

And seriously, sometimes mentally harming a child is much worse than physically harming them...

And it's not hard to assume that this is all b/c of scientology, like I said, some of Tom's friends are very interesting. I would not feel safe in their presence either.


----------



## ilvoelv

basicandorganic said:


> The thing is, I don't think that Katie has anything against Tom. I think that if this was a contracted, arranged marriage - she thought knew what she was getting into (roughly) and therefore it would have been outlined prior to the marriage what would happen with the kid.
> 
> However, I think that her asking for sole custody just shows that there is something deeper going on here. She isn't stupid. Her father is heavily involved in law. She wouldn't just make a rash decision to go against a possible pre-nup in order to gain sole custody of Suri if there wasn't a good reason for her actions.
> 
> And seriously, sometimes mentally harming a child is much worse than physically harming them...



I agree with everything you said. Tom always seemed so weird to me.. like I could imagine him doing some crazy scientology ish to Suri


----------



## labelwhore04

I think it's terrible when women ask for sole custody out of spite but i DON'T think that's the case here. I think Katie is afraid Tom will brainwash Suri with some weird scientology stuff. I wouldn't be surprised, he tried to brainwash all his wives, why wouldn't he do it to his daughter? Didn't he try and force Katie to have a 'silent' birth or some other foolishness?


----------



## meluvs2shop

skislope15 said:


> Further to that people long speculated that Angelina stole brad etc, it was years later then Jennifer came out and said that a miscarriage and her unsureness about trying again doomed there marriage. As far as Tom and Nicole, they adopted and she used a gestational carrier for her children with Keith, maybe fertility issues drive them apart too, it's not like there going to come out and talk about something so private.
> Everyone's assuming that this divorce is Scientology based what if Katie just wants the hell out of LA wants to raise a normal kid in Indiana, could also be a possibility for requesting sole custody, you never know



Nicole used a carrier for both her biological children? I thought she was actually pregnant the first time.


----------



## chowlover2

meluvs2shop said:
			
		

> Nicole used a carrier for both her biological children? I thought she was actually pregnant the first time.



I believe she was pregnant with her first daughter as well, then used the gestational carrier for daughter #2.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ I think she was pregnant the first time...


----------



## skislope15

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I believe she was pregnant with her first daughter as well, then used the gestational carrier for daughter #2.



Yup just the 2nd child. But goes to show there MAY have been an issue conceiving, maybe Scientology doesn't allow invitro who knows I know nothing about the religion at all but there are religions that don't believe in that kind of thing. If that was the case I can't speak for Nicole but the overwhelming desire to try and conceive could have potentially drove her away, just speculative of course because they've never talked publicly about it. I heard today that Katy Perry's divorce maybe have been caused by his desire to have kids and her desire not too, I guess its brought up in her movie? And everyone thought it was her religion or his drinking that caused it initially.


----------



## skislope15

meluvs2shop said:
			
		

> Nicole used a carrier for both her biological children? I thought she was actually pregnant the first time.



Sorry I meant to say child here not children


----------



## gillianna

I think for any parent wanting sole custody is wrong when their are two parents who are able and willing to be good parents.  But if there are reasons that push a parent to do this perhaps there are some deeper issues that can harm the child.  Katie probably has alot of dirt on Tom, their life together and Scientology.  I am sure she signed a contract not to disclose any of it but perhaps she has enough ammo that it can be of harm to Tom.  It will be interesting to see if he goes after her with all his power to get Suri because that is the only way he can hurt her now.  He does have the $$$ and people from Scientology behind him,  Scientology does not want their secrets out and will protect their own in any way.  I am not trying to talk about a religion but from the past and people who have left this cult or whatever you want to call it many strange things have happened to their lives.  Being followed and monitored is just not normal.  
    I don't know if Tom was blindsided by this.  If a marriage had problems things are bound to happen to make it work or end it.  If there was a contract time ran out.  Of course Tom's media people will play this out to his advantage.  If a person is a control freak they want to wear down the other person.  When that other person has a voice and is strong enough to fight things can get nasty.  It will be interesting to see who does the mud throwing in this divorce in the media.  I am sure Tom will move on and have another young romance going on as soon as the divorce is final with a Stephford Wives model/actress who can play the part well.


----------



## Swanky

2 weeks ago they were pictured holding hands and walking. . . it's my opinion she's been working on this quietly w/o his knowledge.
For a mom to seek sole custody says to me Katie doesn't feel Suri should be alone w/ him for extended periods of time.  Perhaps seeing that Nicole did not seek it and thus spent little time w/ Isabella and Connor proves to her she has to go for the jugular.
I also saw something today that said he's gone through this when his wives turned 33 - all of them


----------



## chowlover2

33 appears to be some magic number in Scientology. I can't imagine letting a religion interfere with my life in that way, but to each his own.


----------



## Nathalya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 2 weeks ago they were pictured holding hands and walking. . . it's *my opinion she's been working on this quietly w/o his knowledge.*
> For a mom to seek sole custody says to me Katie doesn't feel Suri should be alone w/ him for extended periods of time. Perhaps seeing that Nicole did not seek it and thus spent little time w/ Isabella and Connor proves to her she has to go for the jugular.
> I also saw something today that said he's gone through this when his wives turned 33 - all of them


 
Yup, I think so too


----------



## sdkitty

It will be interesting to see what will prevail for tom - his need to control - e.g., his attitude when he did the inerview with Matt Lauer re psychiatry
......or the need to protect his reputation as a movie star and be the good, reasonable guy

re sole custody - that just means that the child will live with the mother ....doesn't mean father cannot have generous visitation.  
that doesn't see so extreme to me.......avoids having her shuttling back and forth between 2 homes


----------



## basicandorganic

Nathalya said:


> Yup, I think so too



I agree. I think that she knows that if she does not receive sole custody she will have a hard time spending time with Suri. Look at Nicole, it's honestly odd how she seldom sees her kids and it really reminds me of the practice of "disconnection" in scientology, where if you leave, you are ostracised by the remaining members of your family. Perhaps Katie wants to leave and doesn't want to leave Suri? Because I really find Nicole's situation odd.


----------



## Chanel522

basicandorganic said:


> I agree. I think that she knows that if she does not receive sole custody she will have a hard time spending time with Suri. Look at Nicole, it's honestly odd how she seldom sees her kids and it really reminds me of the practice of "disconnection" in scientology, where if you leave, you are ostracised by the remaining members of your family. Perhaps Katie wants to leave and doesn't want to leave Suri? Because I really find Nicole's situation odd.



I was pretty young when Tom and Nicole split so I don't know or remember what happened with their divorce, but I did always find it odd that she never seemed to care that much if she was with her kids they had.  She seems very detatched from that whole part of her life, but when i think about it, we rarely ever hear about their children.  I guess they're probably adults or close to it by now right?  I always kind of felt like Tom's people had them on a lock down somewhere so he could micromanage their lives also.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chanel522 said:


> I was pretty young when Tom and Nicole split so I don't know or remember what happened with their divorce, but I did always find it odd that she never seemed to care that much if she was with her kids they had.  She seems very detatched from that whole part of her life, but when i think about it, we rarely ever hear about their children.  I guess they're probably adults or close to it by now right?  I always kind of felt like Tom's people had them on a lock down somewhere so he could micromanage their lives also.



I'd be inclined to believe it was not that she didn't care about her children. Not at all. If she was detached, it was possibly forced on her. Pure speculation on my part though but I think Katie is being careful that doesn't happen to her IMO.

I also don't think that its a coincidence that post-split with Tom, NicoleK did some of her best, and most emotional work to date. She went through the immediate post divorce in full glare of the media spotlight, doing the red carpet for Moulin Rouge.


----------



## gemini582

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'd be inclined to believe it was not that she didn't care about her children. Not at all. If she was detached, it was possibly forced on her. Pure speculation on my part though but I think Katie is being careful that doesn't happen to her IMO.



I agree. I believe Nicole loved her kids but was forced out of their lives. Who knows the truth but I always heard Nicole knew she couldn't beat Tom so she gave in to keep the peace.


----------



## chowlover2

gemini582 said:
			
		

> I agree. I believe Nicole loved her kids but was forced out of their lives. Who knows the truth but I always heard Nicole knew she couldn't beat Tom so she gave in to keep the peace.



I totally agree with you. I know Nicole had the kids with her when she made Moulin Rouge. I remember an interview where she said she made dinner for the kids in full Moulin Rouge costume, and they saw that being on film sets was normal. I think she was forced out by Tom and his Scientology goons.


----------



## CCfor C

slowlikehoney said:


> Okay, but even if he had some "good" reason for wanting to change her name it still doesn't make it ok to decide that someone's name is not appropriate and try to change it when that person is clearly not ok with that. He's not her dad, and even if he was it would still be creepy.  I would hate it if someone decided my name wasn't sophisticated enough and decided to try and force some other name onto me.  To me that's very telling about how the whole relationship probably went down.  Even if it was a contract marriage, unless her name change was part of the contract he clearly stepped over some boundaries there.
> 
> And the whole high heels thing?  Well, that also sounds like something Tom dreamed up to me.  I can see him thinking it was cute and getting off on the idea of his little girl walking around in couture shoes and having them specially ordered for her and then presenting them to her as a "surprise" without even consulting Katie on it.  And of course by then her only choice is to go along and let it play out or play the part of the wicked mother and take them away. I can see her just sighing and letting it go, knowing full well that she's going to take all the publicity blame for it, but deciding it's not worth it to take her daughter's present away and create all sorts of conflict and mess within her own home because of some silly shoes.
> 
> I've noticed she never wears them now.




Hmmm.I had no idea he "forced" the name Kate on her. I always thought that's just what he called her..you know, like a pet name. I've never thought of Tom Cruise as being this horrible evil person. Actually, he is supposed to be quite a nice person. Whatever happened to the marriage, we'll never really know. But most of the time both have some responsibility in both the good and the bad of the relationship. It's sad for all concerned, esp. the children.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Katie's father and brother are attorneys, so you better believe that she's been working n this for a while. Stealth mode!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie's father and brother are attorneys, so you better believe that she's been working n this for a while. Stealth mode!



I really hope you're right DC. I do think her Dad was seeing this angle from the start of the marriage though. A wise man.


----------



## chowlover2

I wish her all the luck inthe world taking on Tom!


----------



## sdkitty

getting interesting....wonder if Rupert Murdoch will be sued

   .............Rupert Murdoch: _X removed religion comments_


----------



## CCfor C

Well Thank YOU Rupert for clearing that up for all of us!


----------



## HauteMama

While none of us can really know what happened when Tom and Nicole divorced, I find it interesting how many people think it is wrong for Katie to ask for sole custody if Tom is not a physical dnager to Suri. But from outward appearances, it would appear that Tom made it impossible for Nicole to see their children after the divorce - either that or Nicole is heartless and cold as a stone and simply left them without a backward glance. I'm more inclined to believe the former. So if Tom has a track record of keeping children away from their mother after a divorce, Katie needs to have a leg up in this if she stands a chance of seeing Suri grow up, IMO. If he can play hardball (and by all accounts it appears he did with Nicole), then she had better be able to as well. Perhaps she feels that by asking for sole custody she will at least get joint custody and not be shut out of Suri's life.


----------



## basicandorganic

HauteMama said:


> While none of us can really know what happened when Tom and Nicole divorced, I find it interesting how many people think it is wrong for Katie to ask for sole custody if Tom is not a* physical dnager *to Suri. But from outward appearances, it would appear that Tom made it impossible for Nicole to see their children after the divorce - either that or Nicole is heartless and cold as a stone and simply left them without a backward glance. I'm more inclined to believe the former. So if Tom has a track record of keeping children away from their mother after a divorce, Katie needs to have a leg up in this if she stands a chance of seeing Suri grow up, IMO. If he can play hardball (and by all accounts it appears he did with Nicole), then she had better be able to as well. Perhaps she feels that by asking for sole custody she will at least get joint custody and not be shut out of Suri's life.



Because a mental danger can be just as bad, if not worse. How is this a hard concept to grasp?


----------



## Avril

Reading this thread, I never had any idea of how much a creepo Tom Cruise is! Sounds like Katie is making a lucky escape. I completely agree with her filing for sole custody - Tom sounds like a nutjob and Suri will have a far better life with her mother being the decision maker rather than Tom.


----------



## basicandorganic

Rupert Murdoch has close ties with Kidman's family which may allude to the fact that he probably isn't just making empty remarks. I'm sure he knows enough about Tom and his friends to justify his statements. Where there is smoke, there is fire - and stuff like this doesn't just come up accidentally. Tom is creepy. Once again, I don't blame Katie for running for the hills.


----------



## lp640

Flashbacks...



So creepy!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

basicandorganic said:


> Because a mental danger can be just as bad, if not worse. How is this a hard concept to grasp?



I think that was her point.


----------



## skislope15

HauteMama said:


> While none of us can really know what happened when Tom and Nicole divorced, I find it interesting how many people think it is wrong for Katie to ask for sole custody if Tom is not a physical dnager to Suri. But from outward appearances, it would appear that Tom made it impossible for Nicole to see their children after the divorce - either that or Nicole is heartless and cold as a stone and simply left them without a backward glance. I'm more inclined to believe the former. So if Tom has a track record of keeping children away from their mother after a divorce, Katie needs to have a leg up in this if she stands a chance of seeing Suri grow up, IMO. If he can play hardball (and by all accounts it appears he did with Nicole), then she had better be able to as well. Perhaps she feels that by asking for sole custody she will at least get joint custody and not be shut out of Suri's life.



Nicole just wrote an article this year saying it was her choice to distance erself from the kids, of course we dont know why. It seemed weird for her to say because she doesnt seem to be that kind of person. Maybe she just wanted to cut any ties to Tom, i actually didnt know she was pregnant and miscarried when they split, i feel so bad for her.


----------



## blingbaby

skislope15 said:


> Nicole just wrote an article this year saying it was her choice to distance erself from the kids, of course we dont know why. It seemed weird for her to say because she doesnt seem to be that kind of person. Maybe she just wanted to cut any ties to Tom, i actually didnt know she was pregnant and miscarried when they split, i feel so bad for her.



I think Nicole probably distanced herself from hers and Tom's kids as they are really into Scientology and as she doesn't support it, she probably doesn't want to cause conflict with their beliefs.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## skislope15

blingbaby said:


> I think Nicole probably distanced herself from hers and Tom's kids as they are really into Scientology and as she doesn't support it, she probably doesn't want to cause conflict with their beliefs.  Just my thoughts.



I agree. She did say though tht she wanted to go back to Australia and they wanted to stay in LA an international  custody war coud have been ugly.

I wonder if Katie will remain in NY or if she will return to Indiana. Im also curious about how this will effect her career i wouldnt under estimate Toms " pull" in hollywood. She does seem like the type that would be fine not acting, if she got her daughter full time.


----------



## HauteMama

basicandorganic said:


> Because a mental danger can be just as bad, if not worse. How is this a hard concept to grasp?


 
*sigh* Selective reading at its very best. I do not disagree with you, nor is it a "difficult concept to grasp".


----------



## Swanky

It shouldn't hurt her career anymore than marrying him did.  We know he is not exactly a favorite of all the biggest Hollywood producers.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It shouldn't hurt her career anymore than marrying him did.  We know he is not exactly a favorite of all the biggest Hollywood producers.





yea - some are actually saying this should HELP her career!!  

and i,too,believe that katie has this planned for a while and was waiting to bust a move. people may have underestimated her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her career was stifled because of him. So yeah, I think this will help for sure.

eta: I thought her birth name was Kate. But nobody ever called her that but him. Probably another one of his control freak tactics.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cait said:


> I'm not exactly sure how that negates what I actually said?


 :excl::dots:


----------



## sdkitty

I don't see where she had such a big career before - Dawson's Creek?
Now that she is tom's ex, she is much more well-known
So I think marrying him (and now divorcing him) made her much more famous



bag-princess said:


> yea - some are actually saying this should HELP her career!!
> 
> and i,too,believe that katie has this planned for a while and was waiting to bust a move. people may have underestimated her!


----------



## Belle49

TMZ is reporting she called the police because there are men with guns parked outside of her NYC apartment, taking photos and talking to neighbors. WTF


----------



## labelwhore04

^Geez, no wonder she wants sole custody. Her husband is a nutcase and if that's not bad enough, she has to worry about strangers from scientology possibly coming around her daughter when she's not around.  This is all getting very scary.


----------



## shoegal27

I heard on access hollywood that those camped outside her house is the Scientologist crew. WTF is right!


----------



## labelwhore04

Apparently(from tmz), Tom wanted to send Suri away to a Scientology boot camp on a ship(without parents). If that doesn't sound dangerous and scary then i don't knowThat is not normal and there's no way in hell any normal person would allow their 5 year old go away with strangers for an extended period of time so random people can brainwash them.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Apparently(from tmz), Tom wanted to send Suri away to a Scientology boot camp on a ship(without parents). If that doesn't sound dangerous and scary then i don't knowThat is not normal and there's no way in hell any normal person would allow their 5 year old go away with strangers for an extended period of time so random people can brainwash them.





a SHIP!!!!!!

is that to keep them from getting away from them and their mess???  with no parents!  no way!


----------



## sdkitty

all this is very bad press for Tom.  Wonder if he is that committed to scientology that he will allow it to derail his career.  
I think there will be some sort off quiet settlement......but if this thing about taking suri on a ship is true, Katie and her family may really play hardball.


----------



## labelwhore04

If he's seriously comfortable sending his 5 year old on a 'military-like' ship, unsupervised with a bunch of adult strangers(who you don't know what they're capable of) for long periods of time then i question his parenting and if he truly has her best interests at heart. That is terrifying. Suri is a little kid. She's supposed to be going to school, playing and having fun, NOT living at a religious boot camp where her childhood is being taken away from her. He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Avril

^ Agreed. That is seriously way messed up that he wants to send his 5 year old on a ship with not only a bunch of strangers but with a bunch of nutjobs from the sounds of it - they could do anything to her!! Tom doesn't deserve any access whatsoever if that's the kind of "parent" he is - an irresponsible idiot who cares more about his religion than the welfare of his own kid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well David  miscavige's wife has been missing for about 6 years. Her family was worried about before she married him and now, they haven't seen or heard from her in 6 years. So, i can understand Katie's fears for her daughter and herself.


----------



## Cait

Ladybug09 said:


> :excl::dots:


That's really not much of an explaination, either.

Anywho: in all this, Scientology sounds crazier than ever.


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> Further to that people long speculated that Angelina stole brad etc, it was years later then Jennifer came out and said that a miscarriage and her unsureness about trying again doomed there marriage. As far as Tom and Nicole, they adopted and* she used a gestational carrier for her children with Keith*, maybe fertility issues drive them apart too, it's not like there going to come out and talk about something so private.
> Everyone's assuming that this divorce is Scientology based what if Katie just wants the hell out of LA wants to raise a normal kid in Indiana, could also be a possibility for requesting sole custody, you never know


 She supposedly used the Surrogate with the 2nd child. Pregnant with the first.


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:


> Well David  miscavige's wife has been missing for about 6 years. Her family was worried about before she married him and now, they haven't seen or heard from her in 6 years. So, i can understand Katie's fears for her daughter and herself.



What?!  I hadn't heard about his wife missing for that long.  That's really scary.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie's father and brother are attorneys, so you better believe that she's been working n this for a while. Stealth mode!


 all I could think was here parents were probably saying Hallelujah!


----------



## Loco for Coco

There was a story this past fall that came out about a woman who was imprisoned on a ship for 12 years because her mother wanted to leave Scientology.  Scary stuff, especially because if this story is true, the church basically kidnapped her.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...entology-imprisoned-cruise-ship-12-years.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read somewhere that Rebecca Minkoff is a scientologist, wonder what her take is in this?


----------



## HauteMama

Believe me, I am NOT justifying Tom wanting to send Suri away to a ship for a religious "camp" and I in no way agree with it, but without getting too religious here, how is it much different than parents who send their kids to a "normal" religious camp? Of course, the "normal" camps are on land, so a parent could conceivably visit, but most parents don't visit kids at an overnight camp. I've seen parents send children as young as 6 and 7 to week-long, religious based summer camps, and because they trust the organization and the instructors, they don't think twice about it.

Again, I personally would send my child to NEITHER of these things. But how some people can justify one and not the other puzzles me. Yes, being on a ship is weird, but many other camps are out in the wilderness - just as secluded and just as private and potentially just as dangerous (especially with lakes nearby).


----------



## DC-Cutie

HauteMama said:
			
		

> Believe me, I am NOT justifying Tom wanting to send Suri away to a ship for a religious "camp" and I in no way agree with it, but without getting too religious here, how is it much different than parents who send their kids to a "normal" religious camp? Of course, the "normal" camps are on land, so a parent could conceivably visit, but most parents don't visit kids at an overnight camp. I've seen parents send children as young as 6 and 7 to week-long, religious based summer camps, and because they trust the organization and the instructors, they don't think twice about it.
> 
> Again, I personally would send my child to NEITHER of these things. But how some people can justify one and not the other puzzles me. Yes, being on a ship is weird, but many other camps are out in the wilderness - just as secluded and just as private and potentially just as dangerous (especially with lakes nearby).



Key word "normal"


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her career was stifled because of him. *So yeah, I think this will help for sure.*
> 
> eta: I thought her birth name was Kate. But nobody ever called her that but him. Probably another one of his control freak tactics.


 I never thought her career or acting was alll that great to begin with, nor after.


----------



## HauteMama

Misunderstood you, DC. Sorry!


----------



## DC-Cutie

HauteMama said:
			
		

> That's why it is in quotes. Is any religious indoctrination "normal"? I will say no more lest I cross a line.



I understand what you mean, hence my short response.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Nishi621 said:


> Really? how odd, if someone says they are the dad and the mother says they are the dad and the look just like the dad, to me, he's the dad



it is odd... but it happens!  my friend's brother was dating a girl years ago. she cheated on him, got pregnant by this other guy but then her and my friend's brother got back together and got married (and are still together). her kid with this other guy looks SO much like my friend's brother it's bizarre.


----------



## basicandorganic

The things that go on in the Sea Org (the "ship") are well... of questionable ethics. Tom is sick. I absolutely cannot believe him putting A six yea old through that


----------



## ShoreGrl

HauteMama said:


> Believe me, I am NOT justifying Tom wanting to send Suri away to a ship for a religious "camp" and I in no way agree with it, but without getting too religious here, how is it much different than parents who send their kids to a "normal" religious camp? Of course, the "normal" camps are on land, so a parent could conceivably visit, but most parents don't visit kids at an overnight camp. I've seen parents send children as young as 6 and 7 to week-long, religious based summer camps, and because they trust the organization and the instructors, they don't think twice about it.
> 
> Again, I personally would send my child to NEITHER of these things. *But how some people can justify one and not the other puzzles me.* Yes, being on a ship is weird, but many other camps are out in the wilderness - just as secluded and just as private and potentially just as dangerous (especially with lakes nearby).



I don't know of anyone who sends their 5 y/o to sleep-a-way camp for starters. That is an incredibly young age.  

At a camp, no matter how secluded is always accessible by car and/or foot. Sleep-a-way camps also have telephones. If I decided to send my child to a camp, theoretically I could show up and check on them at any time. 

On a boat you are hundreds of miles away from land. It would be impossible for someone to find them. What would you do, rent a boat and navigate the ocean trying to find the ship? Even if you did, how would you get on board? Cell phones don't work at sea. 

IMO, comparing the two is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Gawker is running a recap of a TMZ story that katie has fired her bodyguards and replaced them with ones not affiliated with Tom or Scientology.

http://gawker.com/5922919/katie-holmes-fires-her-bodyguards-tomkat-divorce-weirdness-escalates


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> it is odd... but it happens!  my friend's brother was dating a girl years ago. she cheated on him, got pregnant by this other guy but then her and my friend's brother got back together and got married (and are still together). her kid with this other guy looks SO much like my friend's brother it's bizarre.



Wow!  Sounds like a case for Maury povich!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Gawker is running a recap of a TMZ story that katie has fired her bodyguards and replaced them with ones not affiliated with Tom or Scientology.
> 
> http://gawker.com/5922919/katie-holmes-fires-her-bodyguards-tomkat-divorce-weirdness-escalates



She is cleaning house. Don't blame her one bit. 

I'd move into a new home as well, because their former apartment could be filled with cameras and microphones.


----------



## CobaltBlu

DC-Cutie said:


> She is cleaning house. Don't blame her one bit.
> 
> I'd move into a new home as well, because their former apartment could be filled with cameras and microphones.



So true! I wouldnt have a single soul near me who wasnt kin or well vetted. Particularly her lawyer and accountant.


----------



## HauteMama

ShoreGrl said:


> I don't know of anyone who sends their 5 y/o to sleep-a-way camp for starters. That is an incredibly young age.
> 
> At a camp, no matter how secluded is always accessible by car and/or foot. Sleep-a-way camps also have telephones. If I decided to send my child to a camp, theoretically I could show up and check on them at any time.
> 
> On a boat you are hundreds of miles away from land. It would be impossible for someone to find them. What would you do, rent a boat and navigate the ocean trying to find the ship? Even if you did, how would you get on board? Cell phones don't work at sea.
> 
> IMO, comparing the two is like comparing apples to oranges.


 
Theoretically, you are absolutely right. A parent could go to a camp on land and visit their child or come to take them home anytime. However, in practice, most parents drop a child off on the first day of camp and pick them up on the last day and do none of those things. Theoretically, you are right and they are apples and oranges. But in reality, one is often very much like the other because a parent trusts the organization and thinks no supervision is necessary. However, the suspicions that a child could be held on a ship indefinitely (as opposed to a camp with a defined time period) is terrifying.

And while 5 is very young, as I said, it is not unusual for parents here to send 6 and 7 year olds to sleep-away camps. While a year or two is a different thing, I still think 6 & 7 is an incredibly young age to be away at camp.

But ultimately I just want to reiterate that I AGREE that I would never allow my child to be sent away for anything alone on a ship (or away anywhere else at that age)! Katie is absolutely in the right to do everything in he power to make sure something like this never happens.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> I never thought her career or acting was alll that great to begin with, nor after.



Definitely not after. At this point anything is a step up. I guess. 

She is already starting to look better. IMO.


----------



## Myblackbag

DC-Cutie said:


> I read somewhere that Rebecca Minkoff is a scientologist, wonder what her take is in this?



I never knew this!


----------



## cosmogrl5

It sounds like she had a massive wake-up call, and it took her child's interests being threatened to trigger it.  Good for her.  I hope that she can make a clean break!


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks like she has a handle on this!


----------



## knasarae

She looks happy.


----------



## CCfor C

DC-Cutie said:


> I read somewhere that Rebecca Minkoff is a scientologist, wonder what her take is in this?



There seem to be a lot of people we are surprised about, but Tom seems to get the brunt of it being high profile...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ShoreGrl said:


> *I don't know of anyone who sends their 5 y/o to sleep-a-way camp for starters. That is an incredibly young age.  *
> 
> At a camp, no matter how secluded is always accessible by car and/or foot. Sleep-a-way camps also have telephones. If I decided to send my child to a camp, theoretically I could show up and check on them at any time.
> 
> On a boat you are hundreds of miles away from land. It would be impossible for someone to find them. What would you do, rent a boat and navigate the ocean trying to find the ship? Even if you did, how would you get on board? Cell phones don't work at sea.
> 
> IMO, comparing the two is like comparing apples to oranges.



Agree


----------



## labelwhore04

HauteMama said:


> Believe me, I am NOT justifying Tom wanting to send Suri away to a ship for a religious "camp" and I in no way agree with it, but without getting too religious here, how is it much different than parents who send their kids to a "normal" religious camp? Of course, the "normal" camps are on land, so a parent could conceivably visit, but most parents don't visit kids at an overnight camp. I've seen parents send children as young as 6 and 7 to week-long, religious based summer camps, and because they trust the organization and the instructors, they don't think twice about it.
> 
> Again, I personally would send my child to NEITHER of these things. But how some people can justify one and not the other puzzles me. Yes, being on a ship is weird, but many other camps are out in the wilderness - just as secluded and just as private and potentially just as dangerous (especially with lakes nearby).



I don't think it's the religious aspect of a camp that's a problem. It's the way the 'camp' operates that's whats wrong. Like im sure many of the religious camps out there are more or less regular camps with some religious aspects like bible study for an hour a day and saying grace before meals, kinda like catholic schools. They're regular schools with a regular curriculum but they'll have religion as a class, KWIM? Like i'm sure there are religious camps that are regular camps where the kids get to go swimming, roast marshmellows, etc but just with an hour of bible study like i said, stuff like that. As long as FUN is the main focus of the camp then it's all good. Any camp for young kids that is like a boot camp/has military elements is just wrong, whether it's religious or not. That's how i see personally. Camp is meant to be FUN and young kids are supposed to have fun and enjoy childhood. This 'ship camp' does not sound like fun is the main focus and that's what's terrible about it. It's too intense for a 6 year old.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess it is different when one parent objects to what is being taught at this camp.


----------



## platinum_girly

Sending a young one to any camp and putting your trust in the people there to take care of them is crazy, full stop, IMO. There are some nasty people in this world that will take full advantage of situations whereupon children are left in their care without the childrens parents around. It makes me sick to think about.


----------



## chinableu

sdkitty said:


> all this is very bad press for Tom.  Wonder if he is that committed to scientology that he will allow it to derail his career.
> I think there will be some sort off quiet settlement......but if this thing about taking suri on a ship is true, Katie and her family may really play hardball.



His career has been over for years.  It's one thing to think a person is crazy but it's another thing to know they are.

That interview with Matt Lauer did him in.

He done scared me.


----------



## MarneeB

platinum_girly said:


> Sending a young one to any camp and putting your trust in the people there to take care of them is crazy, full stop, IMO. There are some nasty people in this world that will take full advantage of situations whereupon children are left in their care without the childrens parents around. It makes me sick to think about.


 

ITA I am so glad I'm not the only one here that feels so strongly about these things.


----------



## Cait

platinum_girly said:


> Sending a young one to any camp and putting your trust in the people there to take care of them is crazy, full stop, IMO. There are some nasty people in this world that will take full advantage of situations whereupon children are left in their care without the childrens parents around. It makes me sick to think about.


 
It's rather interesting that people in the Easter thread on here stated they wouldn't leave their purse unattended in an RC Church, but sending your kid to a religious camp is ok? Power does crazy things to clergymen. Gone are the days when you can trust Sea Org men, Priests, & fellow parishioners IMHO.


----------



## sdkitty

I think the Matt Lauer interview and the Oprah jumping on the couch both hurt him.  But I still think he is a big star (not saying I'm a fan).



chinableu said:


> His career has been over for years. It's one thing to think a person is crazy but it's another thing to know they are.
> 
> That interview with Matt Lauer did him in.
> 
> He done scared me.


----------



## platinum_girly

MarneeB said:


> ITA I am so glad I'm not the only one here that feels so strongly about these things like you do.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

basicandorganic said:


> The things that go on in the Sea Org (the "ship") are well... of questionable ethics. Tom is sick. I absolutely cannot believe him putting A six yea old through that



I'll be careful because I got a tap on the shoulder from the mods to be cautious when discussing religion but if you goggle Flo Barnett or Shelly Miscavige the results are interesting. Village Voice are carrying some good stuff too.

Re: NicK, I'd like to make a point that their kids were older than Suri when Tom divorced her. They would have been "sailing" already and identified IMO, more strongly with TomK due to all of them being with the same faith and Nicole being an "outsider". 

On another note, this guy has Tom and his kooky quirks down pat :lolots::


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Katie looks good leaving her apartment. If she's freaking out (which I'm sure she is if there are men staked outside her apartment with guns!), she's playing it very cool.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Cait said:


> It's rather interesting that people in the Easter thread on here stated they wouldn't leave their purse unattended in an RC Church, but sending your kid to a religious camp is ok? Power does crazy things to clergymen. Gone are the days when you can trust Sea Org men, Priests, & fellow parishioners IMHO.



I would not leave my purse unattended in ANY church, not just a RC one. A thief is a thief. And I am offended that Scientology is even mentioned along with Catholicism!


----------



## my2cuties

HauteMama said:


> Believe me, I am NOT justifying Tom wanting to send Suri away to a ship for a religious "camp" and I in no way agree with it, but without getting too religious here, how is it much different than parents who send their kids to a "normal" religious camp? Of course, the "normal" camps are on land, so a parent could conceivably visit, but most parents don't visit kids at an overnight camp. I've seen parents send children as young as 6 and 7 to week-long, religious based summer camps, and because they trust the organization and the instructors, they don't think twice about it.
> 
> Again, I personally would send my child to NEITHER of these things. But how some people can justify one and not the other puzzles me. Yes, being on a ship is weird, but many other camps are out in the wilderness - just as secluded and just as private and potentially just as dangerous (especially with lakes nearby).



x

Lakes and wild animals are the least of your worries if your kid gets sent to one of these 'camps'. It's the brainwashing, indoctrination, and mental and physical abuse you want to watch out for.

I was never a fan of Katie's before, but I sure am now.


----------



## Cait

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I would not leave my purse unattended in ANY church, not just a RC one. A thief is a thief. And I am offended that Scientology is even mentioned along with Catholicism!


 
Well, it wasn't intended to be a dog on Catholicism - many of the posters in that thread themselves were Catholic and stated they would feel uncomfortable trusting essentially, total strangers with their belongings in a Church setting. I can't understand trusting your child with any stranger; whether they be a Priest or David Miscavige, but I'm not Tom Cruise. But given the Church's recent sex abuse scandals, I don't think I personally, would be any more comfortable sending my (hypothetical) child to a Catholic Summer Camp versus a Sea Org one. Power corrupts - regardless of faith. 

I think you're looking for critiques when they aren't really there. I was raised in a casual, Catholic environment, so I don't exactly have a tonne of faiths to compare what's been said about the Sea Org or Scientology to in any meaningful way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Marty Rathbun who was in Scientology until 2004 and basically 2IC to David Miscavige was advising TC during his divorce to NK. Until DM stepped in Tom was apparently willing to give her 50/50 of the finances and shared custody, and during their marriage she managed to keep him distanced from them.

DM was not happy the road that was taking and pushed Tom to make an example of Nicole. hence the acrimonious nature of their divorce.

Marty Rathbun has said in the last few days that if he were advising Tom now, he would tell him to give Katie everything she wants.  But that he fears David Miscavige will again push Tom to go for everything and nail Katie to the wall.

This is not my hearsay. You can google Marty.

*Edit:* That is a lovely photo of Katie. She hasn't been photographed looking so happy in a long time.


----------



## kroquet

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'll be careful because I got a tap on the shoulder from the mods to be cautious when discussing religion but if you goggle Flo Barnett or Shelly Miscavige the results are interesting. Village Voice are carrying some good stuff too.
> 
> Re: NicK, I'd like to make a point that their kids were older than Suri when Tom divorced her. They would have been "sailing" already and identified IMO, more strongly with TomK due to all of them being with the same faith and Nicole being an "outsider".
> 
> On another note, this guy has Tom and his kooky quirks down pat :lolots::




x


----------



## littlerock

CobaltBlu said:


> She looks like she has a handle on this!



It kind of looks like she is wearing her wedding ring in this picture which is a little weird. Maybe she doesn't want to alarm Suri or something. I could be wrong though, it's hard to make out.

I don't believe their marriage was a sham but I think Katie is just now 'waking up' to reality. I hope that she and Suri can make as clean of a break as possible from the "organization" ties.


----------



## iluvmybags

> Katie Holmes' parents were reportedly getting inside information  about the "iron grip" that Scientology had on Tom Cruise for years.
> 
> Martin  and Kathleen Holmes are said to be relieved to have their daughter back  following her split from the Hollywood star and support her fight for  custody of six-year-old Suri.
> 
> But Marty Rathbun, a former  Scientology member, told RadarOnline that an insider has been giving the  family information about the alleged hold the organisation has on the  Mission Impossible actor.
> 
> "I did audit sessions with Tom Cruise  from 2001 to 2004," Marty told the site. "And I can tell you that I have  a friend that has been providing Katie Holmes' family information about  the iron grip that Scientology has on Tom Cruise's family and  professional life. This has been going on for at least four years."
> 
> Meanwhile, Katie is reported to have planned her "escape" from Tom with surgical precision.
> 
> Us  Weekly reports that the actress stopped going to Scientology classes  months ago, hired new non-Scientologist employees so "she wouldn't be  spied on" and distanced herself from Tom's family.
> 
> In divorce  documents obtained by TMZ, Katie claims her marriage to Tom was  "irretrievably" broken from at least six months ago and says they've  been legal residents in New York for "at least two years."



Read more: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...details-about-tom-16180132.html#ixzz1zVPzUil3
​


----------



## iluvmybags

> Katie Holmes couldn't hide her smile as she stepped out in public for the first time on Monday just days after announcing her plans to divorce Tom Cruise.
> 
> Wearing a blue dress and ponytail, the soft-spoken actress was photographed in Manhattan outside of Parsons New School For Design, where she reportedly taped an episode of Project Runway: All Stars.
> 
> According to TMZ.com, Holmes will serve as a guest judge on the Lifetime competition show.
> 
> The actress' high spirits are a stark contrast to what she was reportedly feeling during her five-year marriage to the "Top Gun" star.
> 
> Fear that daughter Suri would be ripped from her clutches and inducted into the hardcore Scientology priesthood called Sea Org reportedly drove Holmes to file for divorce.
> 
> The actress was convinced that Cruise planned to prep their young daughter for an early entrance into the ultra-zealous group and had no choice but to cut ties, TMZ reported.




Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-organization-article-1.1106324#ixzz1zVQcm4Hd


----------



## iluvmybags

> London - Tom Cruise has hired the same lawyer to divorce Katie Holmes that he used when he split from Nicole Kidman in 2001.
> 
> The Rock Of Ages actor will use Dennis Wasser to battle Katie's attorney Jonathan Wolfe, who is trying to secure the actress's request to have sole legal and physical custody of their six-year-old daughter Suri.
> 
> During his divorce from second wife Nicole, Tom petitioned for and gained sole primary custody of their two adopted children Connor and Isabella, now 17 and 19, respectively.
> 
> Katie filed for divorce in a New York court last Thursday after being married to Tom for five years, and they are expected to clash about how Suri is brought up, with the 49-year-old actor adamant she remains part of the Scientology religion he is part of.
> 
> A source told RadarOnline.com: "Tom is incredibly passionate about Scientology, this isn't just some hobby for him and he doesn't just act as a spokesperson.
> 
> "He truly believes in the church and its teachings and truly believes that it is imperative that his children are raised as Scientologists. Tom believes Scientology changes people's lives for the better and, obviously, he wants what is best for his children.
> 
> "Tom will move heaven and earth to ensure Suri stays a Scientologist, at least until she is of an age to make a decision to leave on her own accord."
> 
> Meanwhile, Marty Rathbun - an ex-Scientologist who audited Tom for the faith between 2001 and 2004 - has claimed Katie Holmes' family have been working for years to get as much information as they can about life within Scientology.
> 
> He said: "I did audit sessions with Tom Cruise from 2001-2004, and I can tell you that I have a friend that has been providing Katie Holmes' family information for years about the iron grip the Church of Scientology has on Tom Cruise's family and professional life. This has been going on for at least four years." - Bang Showbiz
> sign up


http://www.iol.co.za/tonight/cruise-hires-lawyer-for-divorce-battle-1.1332695


----------



## FreeSpirit71

kroquet said:


> Depending on where you live, Scientology is not even a "religion".      There are many countries that have denied the status and the US should follow suit, IMO.      I have done enough reading on the subject to find it quite scary and downright ridiculous.   The leaders seem like a bunch of thugs.     Tom needs to marry within the cult next time.



I agree. I'm only stating what I was told my the Mods. Its a very hard line to walk considering most of the goss about these two now is in some way related to Scientology.

@ILuvMyBags...interesting article, thanks. Marty Rathbun is more than an ex-Scientologist. He was 2IC to David Miscavige, so its heartening news that he is saying Katie has been on to this for so long! Talk about having their own methods used on them.

Good for her. This is the most relaxed I think I've seen her. She has to be aware that 99.8% of the public are rooting for her in this. I'm wondering how TC will handle this publicly? Someone is going to have to nail his crazy down otherwise I think his ego and need to win will see some nuttiness break out.

Also interesting to note the difference in Katie's hair and makeup since the announcement. She's getting her verve back.


----------



## maggie7

I want to see this girl getting her groove back!  

I want to see her happy and laughing with a great, *tall* guy who makes her beauty shine again and let's her have a normal life with her family and friends..

I'm impressed with the stand she's taken, not an easy move, you go, Katie


----------



## Fee4zy

This is by far the most informative article on Scientology I have read.  http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/02/14/110214fa_fact_wright Just a warning that it is long, but very interesting.


----------



## jenayb

littlerock said:


> It kind of looks like she is wearing her wedding ring in this picture which is a little weird. Maybe she doesn't want to alarm Suri or something. I could be wrong though, it's hard to make out.
> 
> I don't believe their marriage was a sham but I think Katie is just now 'waking up' to reality. I hope that she and Suri can make as clean of a break as possible from the "organization" ties.


 
I'm pretty positive that's a pic that was taken prior to the divorce filing... I recall seeing it previously.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*People.com reports that Katie was not wearing her wedding ring today when she was filming an episode of "Project: Runway".*


----------



## platinum_girly

After reading about what happened to Lisa Mcpherson and the strange disappearance of Shelly miscavage then i do not blame Katie ONE BIT for asking for sole custody of Suri!


----------



## CeeJay

I could be completely wrong about this, but I could have sworn that I once read some article (could have been about Scientology -or- Tom Cruise), where he was claiming some nonsense about being "divine" and that Suri was, in fact, the reincarnation of LRH or some other "divinity" in the religion/cult?!?!   Anyone else see/read this; scary stuff!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I remember seeing some footage where Tom and Katie were at some school function of some sort and there were lots and lots of paps around. A mother went right up to TC because her child began crying furiously and was scared due to the melee TC was creating due to his stardom, etc. He apologized to the mother and said let me put my hand on your child's head so I can cure or heal him/her. 

I also recall a story or interview where TC feels he has divine powers and can heal those in pain, etc. That was what he was trying to do with the kid. He put his hand on the kid's head, said absolutely nothing, and stared so intently at the kids eyes. So effing weird!!!!

The mother just wanted them to leave for the sake of the children.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I remember seeing some footage where Tom and Katie were at some school function of some sort and there were lots and lots of paps around. A mother went right up to TC because her child began crying furiously and was scared due to the melee TC was creating due to his stardom, etc. He apologized to the mother and said let me put my hand on your child's head so I can cure or heal him/her.
> 
> I also recall a story or interview where TC feels he has divine powers and can heal those in pain, etc. That was what he was trying to do with the kid. He put his hand on the kid's head, said absolutely nothing, and stared so intently at the kids eyes. So effing weird!!!!
> 
> The mother just wanted them to leave for the sake of the children.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I was reading an article (cant remember which one) and it said that she would likely seek more than the 3 million per year and the home in BH that she is entitled to according to the terms of the prenup.

it may not be true, but in any case I am wondering how that would be possible? surely the prenup is iron clad for these two. 

Any thoughts? I realize it is all speculation, but I am interested to know what people think about that.


----------



## CeeJay

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> This is by far the most informative article on Scientology I have read.  http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/02/14/110214fa_fact_wright Just a warning that it is long, but very interesting.



Yes, long .. but worth the read. Frankly (IMO), it reads like a Class Z science fiction movie!!


----------



## blingbaby

RUN, KATIE, RUN.......  And hold on tight to that gorgeous little Suri !


----------



## skislope15

I think i read that same article, i think they were saying she will seek a huge amount of money for child support to compensate for the 3 million a year. I really dont see how this is fair with tomcat and in real life. I have this problem in real life as dh has a son from a prior relationship. If she wants sole custody then be the sole provider kwim?  My situation is a bit different as we have full partial custody yet we pay child support, its so damn frustrating paying someone elses bills thats capable of doing it on there own when we have him the same amount of time she does. It just seems to be one of those have your cake and eat it to things, she wants him to not be around the child yet he will be responsible for paying for Suri



CobaltBlu said:


> I was reading an article (cant remember which one) and it said that she would likely seek more than the 3 million per year and the home in BH that she is entitled to according to the terms of the prenup.
> 
> it may not be true, but in any case I am wondering how that would be possible? surely the prenup is iron clad for these two.
> 
> Any thoughts? I realize it is all speculation, but I am interested to know what people think about that.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Cait said:


> Well, it wasn't intended to be a dog on Catholicism - many of the posters in that thread themselves were Catholic and stated they would feel uncomfortable trusting essentially, total strangers with their belongings in a Church setting. I can't understand trusting your child with any stranger; whether they be a Priest or David Miscavige, but I'm not Tom Cruise. But given the Church's recent sex abuse scandals, I don't think I personally, would be any more comfortable sending my (hypothetical) child to a Catholic Summer Camp versus a Sea Org one. Power corrupts - regardless of faith.
> 
> I think you're looking for critiques when they aren't really there. I was raised in a casual, Catholic environment, so I don't exactly have a tonne of faiths to compare what's been said about the Sea Org or Scientology to in any meaningful way.



No, not looking for "critiques", just saying that I don't like Catholicism compared to a cult.


----------



## Cait

Chloe_chick999 said:


> No, not looking for "critiques", just saying that I don't like Catholicism compared to a cult.


 
I'm sure Scientologists aren't exactly thrilled to have their faith compared to a cult there, either.

Keep on trucking.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Cait said:


> I'm sure Scientologists aren't exactly thrilled to have their faith compared to a cult there, either.
> 
> Keep on trucking.



Sorry, didn't know you were a fan, my bad!


----------



## Cait

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Sorry, didn't know you were a fan, my bad!


 
Well, now you're reaching - I'm no fan of either party. If this were a discussion on David Lee Roth, maybe you'd have a leg to stand on. In the discussion on Scientology, I have no real vested interest - I just found the discussion about Church camp rather telling. 

Anywho, as I said: keep on truckin'.


----------



## CCfor C

Cait said:


> Well, now you're reaching - I'm no fan of either party. If this were a discussion on David Lee Roth, maybe you'd have a leg to stand on. In the discussion on Scientology, I have no real vested interest - I just found the discussion about Church camp rather telling.
> 
> Anywho, as I said: keep on truckin'.



LOVE David Lee!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Cait said:


> Well, now you're reaching - I'm no fan of either party. If this were a discussion on David Lee Roth, maybe you'd have a leg to stand on. In the discussion on Scientology, I have no real vested interest - I just found the discussion about Church camp rather telling.
> 
> Anywho, as I said: keep on truckin'.



LOL, Good one, at least it's not Beiber.


----------



## Cait

CCfor C said:


> LOVE David Lee!!


 
He's hilarious! Completely underrated as a comedian IMHO. It's a shame his radio show/venture never really found an audience.


----------



## Swanky

Popping back in - please do not continue any religious commentary.  It's a rule, it's enforced and I'm sure there's members of our forum that could be offended.


----------



## Cait

I don't see how one can have a real discussion about Tom Cruise without bringing up his faith. We're not the ones who've really made the Scientology the issue; Tom Cruise is the one that has. I think the amount of interviews he's talked about his faith far outnumber the ones where he hasn't.


----------



## skislope15

Tmz has released a statement from the church of scientology stating that the minimum age for this sea org thing is 16 and that Suri was in no way being considered for it. There going to have Toms back on this 100%


----------



## Fee4zy

I also have to agree that this discussion about TomKat just can't be done without bringing in Scientology.  I'm not bashing any religion, and I know it's a touchy subject, but it's the HUGE elephant in the room.  How do you propose we continue?


----------



## Cait

^ Maybe the thread could be split into a TomKat-Serious thread where Scientology related goss can be discussed, and one where it's just photos and light gossip? I think some of the critiques regarding Tom and/or Katie's parenting have been hitting far more below the belt than some tongue-in-cheek comments about us all being SP's.


----------



## Swanky

It can be done, it was done before.  The house rules are no politics, no religion.  It is what it is.  People can comment that he is one or whatever, but if you can't say it about another religion or belief then you can't about his either.
I didn't make the rules, but this one has always been here.  It works.


----------



## Fee4zy

Ok, fair enough.  Tom is a controlling person influenced by others.  Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Swanky

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2012/0...igators-keep-katie-holmes-under-surveillance/





Now let me make this clear up front: I have NO idea if this is true or not. This news comes from the photo agency that took these pictures. The agency claims these pictures are of private investigators allegedly hired by Tom Cruise to keep Katie Holmes under surveillance since she filed for divorce and sole custody of their daughter, Suri.The supposed private investigators are in the Mercedes and Escalades SUVs. Katie&#8217;s security team reportedly has bought camera gear to keep an eye on the private investigators. IF this is true, then goodness! This divorce already has gotten very nasty (and Katie is clearly ready to fight back).









this would completely creep me out!


----------



## Chanel522

That would scare me too.  It's almost like he's going to put a hit on her or something.  I'm sure that's not true, but when people go to lengths like this it makes the hair on my arms stand up because its eerie and creepy.  I think Tom is probably very ruthless and has some tricks up his sleeve and my main concern at this point is both Katie and Suri's safety.


----------



## lulu212121

OMG, that is so scary. This is a time that I'm glad the paps are around. I hope they out these people more.

Go Katie!


----------



## bisousx

I don't know anything about custody laws. Who is keeping Suri during the divorce proceedings? Katie must be frightened and won't even want Suri out of her sight.


----------



## SkylightTonight

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2012/0...igators-keep-katie-holmes-under-surveillance/
> cdn.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/private-investigators-watch-katie-holmes-8.jpg.jpg
> Now let me make this clear up front: I have NO idea if this is true or not. This news comes from the photo agency that took these pictures. The agency claims these pictures are of private investigators allegedly hired by Tom Cruise to keep Katie Holmes under surveillance since she filed for divorce and sole custody of their daughter, Suri.The supposed private investigators are in the Mercedes and Escalades SUVs. Katies security team reportedly has bought camera gear to keep an eye on the private investigators. IF this is true, then goodness! This divorce already has gotten very nasty (and Katie is clearly ready to fight back).
> cdn.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/private-investigators-watch-katie-holmes-5.jpg.jpg
> cdn.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/private-investigators-watch-katie-holmes-7.jpg.jpg
> 
> this would completely creep me out!


 
This is the best movie they've ever done.:giggles:

Seriously though, it would be pretty stupid of them to do something with the entire world watching on. There wouldn't exact be a diverse pool of suspect. Additionally, it would be detrimental to their cause as it would be harder for them to recruit people (that is, if it is who we think it is, but who it very well might _not_ be).


----------



## Avril

OMG this just gets crazier by the minute .... He's hired people to keep HER under surveillance? He's the psycho, not her! The way this is playing out it's gonna get very ugly, Katie must be so worried about her and Suri's safety - Tom clearly is not a good influence at all on Suri, I hope she gets sole custody. If Tom got custody, no doubt Katie would never see her again. If this is how he is in the open (getting people to surveillance her), imagine what he's like behind closed doors so I can totally see how she must've been controlled for the last 6 years by him. Team Katie all the way!

I'm also interested to hear who gets to keep Suri while divorce proceedings are happening? I hope it's Katie, any sane judge would let her have custody surely.


----------



## renza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2012/0...igators-keep-katie-holmes-under-surveillance/
> cdn.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/private-investigators-watch-katie-holmes-8.jpg.jpg
> Now let me make this clear up front: I have NO idea if this is true or not. This news comes from the photo agency that took these pictures. The agency claims these pictures are of private investigators allegedly hired by Tom Cruise to keep Katie Holmes under surveillance since she filed for divorce and sole custody of their daughter, Suri.The supposed private investigators are in the Mercedes and Escalades SUVs. Katies security team reportedly has bought camera gear to keep an eye on the private investigators. IF this is true, then goodness! This divorce already has gotten very nasty (and Katie is clearly ready to fight back).
> cdn.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/private-investigators-watch-katie-holmes-5.jpg.jpg
> cdn.imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/private-investigators-watch-katie-holmes-7.jpg.jpg
> 
> this would completely creep me out!


How do we know those aren't paparazzi?


----------



## sdkitty

This type of legal battle takes lots of money.  I think it's fair to say Tom is the main earner in the family, but Katie must have acess to plenty of cash to pay for the apartment, security, etc.
I don't think he will try to cut her off financially.  That would make him look bad.  This is going to be interesting.
I agree with Skylight's comment - this is the best movie they've done.


----------



## Slavisa

:storm:I've been trying to google David Miscavige and his wife for an hour and every time I do, my google page shuts down.

Google is working fine for every other search though.

Don't tell me they control google too!!


----------



## Shangai

Slavisa said:


> :storm:I've been trying to google David Miscavige and his wife for an hour and every time I do, my google page shuts down.
> 
> Google is working fine for every other search though.
> 
> Don't tell me they control google too!!



Oh my goodness. I thought I was the only one. Mine kept shutting down too. This is creepy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

renza said:


> How do we know those aren't paparazzi?



We don't. I actually think they are more likely to be paparazzi than private investigators, because private investigators would never be that obvious, unless Tom's using them as a scare tactic (which he easily could be).


----------



## karo

Apparently those guys are Katie's new security team
http://m.people.com/newsitem.rbml?item=20608739


----------



## platinum_girly

I read things last night that just can't be undone by my brain and considering the fact that there are certain things that are taboo subjects to be discussed here then i will just leave it at- people should perhaps research their future spouses preferences regarding religion BEFORE having children and marrying them because boy oh boy has Katie landed herself and her daughter in hot water, thank goodness that she has managed to blindside him with the divorce and she is so much in the public eye that she will be difficult to make 'disappear' ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about custody laws. Who is keeping Suri during the divorce proceedings? Katie must be frightened and won't even want Suri out of her sight.



I would hope her parents are helping care for suri. If I was in her position, those are the only people I would trust at this point.


----------



## Slavisa

How bizarre is this interview she did when they first got together, totally brainwashed!! 

http://www.wmagazine.com/celebrities/archive/katie_holmes?currentPage=1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe now she return to using her full vocabulary. Because I swear in all of her TomKat era interviews their only words she used were: amazing, beautiful, so lucky, and happy.


----------



## lolas

The NewYorkers article was very telling, not to mention downright scary, this gem right here alone:
"He was placed in the Cadet Org, a junior version of the Sea Org, at age five, and joined the Sea Org at eleven" is enough for me to believe Katie's story(the camp for Suri) & feel this was probably the strawthat broke the camels back. 
Keep in mind this article was writing in 2011. If she has been living in NY for the last 2yrs as some of her divorce documents claim, I can only imagine the hairs on her back raising while reading this & all the info out there. It is very possible that she was sheltered from all the negativity,as many have been. I think this girl woke up,and has plenty of reasons to stay strong. 

Run,Katie,Run....if before you felt the need to carry your daughter tightly,then girl, make sure you do that now while running!!

Read more http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/02/14/110214fa_fact_wright#ixzz1zZ4lp3Ll


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i can't say i'm surprised by their impending divorce, but all of the things that are coming out and may still come out i'm like, _


----------



## Swanky

The paps know one another.  They learned that Katie hired her own security detail, knew who her old ones were and then this group showed up.  
Paps behave differently than security and detail.

Her new security detail is now watching this group that set up shop.



renza said:


> How do we know those aren't paparazzi?





karo said:


> Apparently those guys are Katie's new security team
> http://m.people.com/newsitem.rbml?item=20608739


----------



## DebbieAnn

*This is becoming more & more creepy by the hour.*


----------



## CeeJay

Not that he probably "truly" cares (given the amount of brainwashing that has occurred), but seriously .. Tom should be careful with his actions against Katie & Suri.  I would say that most folks already think he's a nutcase .. and now this???  

While the Court will make the ultimate decision, there is also the "court of public opinion".  Tom was able to (somewhat) sustain his career after the divorce with Nicole, not sure he will be able to sustain it after this .. especially if the public finds out about any shenanigans (and I don't think Katie & family will keep those secret!). 

Good luck to her; she seems to have a strong & loving family .. she's going to need them!


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The paps know one another.  They learned that Katie hired her own security detail, knew who her old ones were and then this group showed up.
> Paps behave differently than security and detail.
> 
> Her new security detail is now watching this group that set up shop.



who are this new group that set up shop?


----------



## Nathalya

What does that mean? 'that set up shop'?
Is it like a look-out?


----------



## angelamdai

Man that W article is creepy. Her responses are so brainwashed.


----------



## Ladybug09

maggie7 said:


> I want to see this girl getting her groove back!
> 
> I want to see her happy and laughing with a great, *tall* guy who makes her beauty shine again and let's her have a normal life with her family and friends..
> 
> I'm impressed with the stand she's taken, not an easy move, you go, Katie


 LOL!

Lately she's been wearing her heels too, with no worries about his height! 

Someone mentioned about the Kate/Katie think...

I noticed last night in his publicist statement, they called her Kate, the statement from her lawyer, they called her Katie...



CobaltBlu said:


> I was reading an article (cant remember which one) and it said that she would likely seek more than the 3 million per year and the home in BH that she is entitled to according to the terms of the prenup.
> 
> it may not be true, but in any case I am wondering how that would be possible? surely the prenup is iron clad for these two.
> 
> Any thoughts? I realize it is all speculation, but I am interested to know what people think about that.


 I've said it, and I'll say it again. She should ONLY get what she SIGNED up for! No more, no less!

She KNEW what she was getting into, and is no victim....This should not be a lottery/Pay out, Free For all money wise.



CeeJay said:


> Yes, long .. but worth the read. Frankly (IMO), it reads like a Class Z science fiction movie!!


 Dang, now I want to read it. LOL



skislope15 said:


> I think i read that same article, i think they were saying she will seek a huge amount of money for child support to compensate for the 3 million a year. I really dont see how this is fair with tomcat and in real life. I have this problem in real life as dh has a son from a prior relationship.* If she wants sole custody then be the sole provider kwim?* My situation is a bit different as we have full partial custody yet we pay child support, its so damn frustrating paying someone elses bills thats capable of doing it on there own when we have him the same amount of time she does. It just seems to be one of those have your cake and eat it to things, she wants him to not be around the child yet he will be responsible for paying for Suri


 
Um NO! It's still BOTH of their child/children and BOTH parents should take take financial responsibility for THEIR child. Whether it's a famous person, or Non famous. Personally I don't think a court should even have to Tell someone to 'take care of THEIR child'.....And I don't think ANYONE should interfere with that relationship (Wife, Mother, Stepmother, Girl friend, whatever.)

It always amazes me when the other woman/GF/Wife doesn't want the man to take his responsibility.

ETA: That's just MY opionion and this goes both ways for Either parent/sex. Just cause you don't have your child With you, it does NOT absolve you of your Financial obligation.



sdkitty said:


> This type of legal battle takes lots of money. I think it's fair to say Tom is the main earner in the family, but Katie must have acess to plenty of cash to pay for the apartment, security, etc.
> I don't think he will try to cut her off financially. That would make him look bad. This is going to be interesting.
> I agree with Skylight's comment - this is the best movie they've done.


 She probably had an allowance and investments.



platinum_girly said:


> I read things last night that just can't be undone by my brain and considering the fact that there are certain things that are taboo subjects to be discussed here then i will just leave it at- *people should perhaps research their future spouses preferences regarding religion BEFORE having children and marrying them because boy oh boy has Katie landed herself and her daughter in hot water*, thank goodness that she has managed to blindside him with the divorce and she is so much in the public eye that she will be difficult to make 'disappear' ...


 I won't go on the religions aspect either, But YES to the above!



DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe now she return to using her full vocabulary. Because I swear in all of her TomKat era interviews their only words she used were: amazing, beautiful, so lucky, and happy.


 From the School of Beyonce!

I agree with you here. I think that if he taks the wrong step in this situation/case, it could totally impact his career and people's future assessment of him.





CeeJay said:


> Not that he probably "truly" cares (given the amount of brainwashing that has occurred), but seriously .. Tom should be careful with his actions against Katie & Suri. I would say that most folks already think he's a nutcase .. and now this???
> 
> While the Court will make the ultimate decision, there is also the "court of public opinion". Tom was able to (somewhat) sustain his career after the divorce with Nicole, not sure he will be able to sustain it after this .. especially if the public finds out about any shenanigans (and I don't think Katie & family will keep those secret!).
> 
> Good luck to her; she seems to have a strong & loving family .. she's going to need them!


----------



## HauteMama

Depending on how Tom and his lawyers play and twist things, they may try to deny her what she signed on for. When marriages go bad, it isn't always just one partner who plays hardball and goes after more than the original agreement. She may be seeking more than the original agreement just to ensure that she GETS what was in the original agreement. In other words, he may be trying to cheat her out of what she's entitled to as well as her trying to get more than she's entitled to. When divorce comes around in high profile cases (and in average ones, too) there are a LOT of games and negotiations and changing of minds that happens on both sides. 

Ideally, I would agree that she would get what she signed on the dotted line for and he would not question it. But we don't know what either side is demanding or trying to do right now.


----------



## B. Jara

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Sending a young one to any camp and putting your trust in the people there to take care of them is crazy, full stop, IMO. There are some nasty people in this world that will take full advantage of situations whereupon children are left in their care without the childrens parents around. It makes me sick to think about.



Jerry Sandusky's 'Second Mile' summer camp comes to mind...


----------



## Ladybug09

B. Jara said:


> Jerry Sandusky's 'Second Mile' summer camp comes to mind...


 yep, I thought the same.


I believe people are WAYYYY to trusting of other people with their children...Expecially the 'trusted' individuals 'family members, friends, teachers, clergy, etc).....

My Mom was very protective of me, and BOYYYYYY and I thankful and love her for it!


----------



## platinum_girly

B. Jara said:


> Jerry Sandusky's 'Second Mile' summer camp comes to mind...


 
Oh God, i had to stop reading about that case because it upset me too damn much, not to mention the many times that i hear on the news about a priest/teacher/nurse/etc that has sexually abused children whilst in their care, disgusting!!!


----------



## HauteMama

Ladybug09 said:


> yep, I thought the same.
> 
> 
> I believe people are WAYYYY to trusting of other people with their children...Expecially the 'trusted' individuals 'family members, friends, teachers, clergy, etc).....
> 
> My Mom was very protective of me, and BOYYYYYY and I thankful and love her for it!


 
I agree completely. I cannot understand how some title automatically makes some people assume that someone is beyond reproach. Abusers use that trust to their advantage.


----------



## skislope15

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Um NO! It's still BOTH of their child/children and BOTH parents should take take financial responsibility for THEIR child. Whether it's a famous person, or Non famous. Personally I don't think a court should even have to Tell someone to 'take care of THEIR child'.....And I don't think ANYONE should interfere with that relationship (Wife, Mother, Stepmother, Girl friend, whatever.)
> 
> It always amazes me when the other woman/GF/Wife doesn't want the man to take his responsibility.
> 
> ETA: That's just MY opionion and this goes both ways for Either parent/sex. Just cause you don't have your child With you, it does NOT absolve you of your Financial obligation.



But if it's both there child then they should both have custody. Donny said it best on the today show today, shame on both of them, he followed by saying they should both be put in a room for 24 hours till they could talk like adults and figure out what's best for there little girl. Everything he said was bang on


----------



## exotikittenx

skislope15 said:
			
		

> But if it's both there child then they should both have custody. Donny said it best on the today show today, shame on both of them, he followed by saying they should both be put in a room for 24 hours till they could talk like adults and figure out what's best for there little girl. Everything he said was bang on



Sorry, but that sounds like terrible advice to me, especially when people all have different ideas of what is "best".  I don't think I'd be taking advice from the Today Show.

Secondly, it may not be in the child's best interest for both parents to have equal custody.  When the dad may possibly be a nutcase, that is not in the child's best interest.


----------



## skislope15

exotikittenx said:
			
		

> Sorry, but that sounds like terrible advice to me, especially when people all have different ideas of what is "best".  I don't think I'd be taking advice from the Today Show.
> 
> Secondly, it may not be in the child's best interest for both parents to have equal custody.  When the dad may possibly be a nutcase, that is not in the child's best interest.



We think he's a nutcase based on the media, know one knows what he's really like, it's all speculation at this point. Removing a child from a willing parent should be the last resort, not the first


----------



## exotikittenx

skislope15 said:
			
		

> We think he's a nutcase based on the media, know one knows what he's really like, it's all speculation at this point. Removing a child from a willing parent should be the last resort, not the first



Well, that is up to the court to decide, not us.  A parent should not get custody (or joint/equal custody) simply because he or she is the parent.  There are a lot of other factors that should go into that decision.


----------



## skislope15

exotikittenx said:
			
		

> Well, that is up to the court to decide, not us.  A parent should not get custody simply because he or she is the parent.  There are a lot of other factors that should go into that decision.



I agree completely.


----------



## skislope15

So fitting


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> I would hope her parents are helping care for suri. If I was in her position, those are the only people I would trust at this point.



Sorry, I meant to ask, wouldn't Tom be able to just take Suri whenever he wanted? Or is Suri going to stay with Katie until there's a visitation agreement in place?


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1780860
> 
> 
> So fitting


 put the shoe on the other foot....would you feel the same way if it were another Wife/GF/Fiance saying this about Your child....ETA: in terms of the support.

And on that, I drop this topic.


----------



## qudz104

In related news... Happy 50th birthday to Tom today. I cant imagine him celebrating though, lol.


----------



## basicandorganic

skislope15 said:


> We think he's a nutcase based on the media, know one knows what he's really like, it's all speculation at this point. Removing a child from a willing parent should be the last resort, not the first



I'm probably going to step over the line here - but he's a card carrying member of the Scientology club. You must not understand what that means if you think that him being a nutcase is all speculation. I know we're not allowed to talk about religion (but I think classifying it as a religion in the first place without knowing what it actually is and how it works is laughable in the first place) so I won't continue with that.

There is an interesting, very direct article in Time Magazine May 6, 1991 page 50 by Richard Behar (you can find it online) that you should read and then tell me if you still think that he's sane enough to care for Suri in any way, shape or form. Especially after his comments about wanting her to join the Sea Org. I think that comment just affirmed the fact that he should stay out of her life completely.


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> In related news... Happy 50th birthday to Tom today. I cant imagine him celebrating though, lol.


 I don't think so either...sucks for him.


----------



## skislope15

Ladybug09 said:


> put the shoe on the other foot....would you feel the same way if it were another Wife/GF/Fiance saying this about Your child....ETA: in terms of the support.
> 
> And on that, I drop this topic.


 
Call me crazy but I have a 3 year old and if it got to the point that I wanted to cut off all her ties to her father by gaining sole custody then I would assume the financial responsiblity as well. I think there maybe a difference in custody from Canada and the USA. I'm Canadian, if you have sole custody theres no visitation I believe, then there's full partial custody and then partial custody.

Not everyone is going to feel the same way as I do and I understand that, it's a personal choice. When I got divorced I never asked for allimony and trust me I was entitled to it but I preferred to cut my ties altogether. Like I said its just MY opinion, if she wants him to not be a part of Suri's life in anyway, asking him to be there financially isnt fair.


----------



## skislope15

Look at Kirstie Alley, Leah Remini, Giovanni Rabisi (or whatever his name is) Jenna Elfman.....etc there all scientologists and they seem quite normal on apperance



basicandorganic said:


> I'm probably going to step over the line here - but he's a card carrying member of the Scientology club. You must not understand what that means if you think that him being a nutcase is all speculation. I know we're not allowed to talk about religion (but I think classifying it as a religion in the first place without knowing what it actually is and how it works is laughable in the first place) so I won't continue with that.
> 
> There is an interesting, very direct article in Time Magazine May 6, 1991 page 50 by Richard Behar (you can find it online) that you should read and then tell me if you still think that he's sane enough to care for Suri in any way, shape or form. Especially after his comments about wanting her to join the Sea Org. I think that comment just affirmed the fact that he should stay out of her life completely.


----------



## basicandorganic

skislope15 said:


> Look at Kirstie Alley, Leah Remini, Giovanni Rabisi (or whatever his name is) Jenna Elfman.....etc there all scientologists and they seem quite normal *on apperance*



Exactly. On appearance. But if you actually knew how it worked and researched more about it, you would realize that things are definitely not... right, to say the least.


----------



## bisousx

There are *so* many interesting conversations that are going to be stifled because of the no-religion rule. I wish I could add to the topic, because I've met plenty of *ahem* believers IRL but alas....

People don't care as much about Kirstie Allie or Leah Remini on the celebrity scale anyways, that is why you don't hear much about them.


----------



## skislope15

basicandorganic said:


> Exactly. On appearance. But if you actually knew how it worked and researched more about it, you would realize that things are definitely not... right, to say the least.


 

I'm not a scientologist, but I stopped going to church all together when the whole catholic church thing came out too, I'm not a big believer that any religion is right. I've been reading more on the religion in the last couple of days, it's certainly eye opening to say the least.


----------



## HauteMama

Not to get nit-picky, but alimony (spousal support) and child-support are NOT the same thing. In most cases alimony is no longer awarded (except in cases where one partner did not work so the other could further his/her career). But by law, even if a parent is deemed a danger to the child and sole custody is awarded to the other parent, the unfit parent is still considered partially financially responsible for raising that child. In most cases if a custody case goes to court, child-support is _automatically_ calculated depening on income and the amount of custody each parent has.


----------



## skislope15

bisousx said:


> There are *so* many interesting conversations that are going to be stifled because of the no-religion rule. I wish I could add to the topic, because I've met plenty of *ahem* believers IRL but alas....
> 
> People don't care as much about Kirstie Allie or Leah Remini on the celebrity scale anyways, that is why you don't hear much about them.


 
I'm sure there's religion boards blowing up on the internet right now.....

love your avi btw


----------



## greenpaix

As wacko has he is...I have to say Tom looks pretty darn good (lookwise) for being 50! LOL


----------



## skislope15

HauteMama said:


> Not to get nit-picky, but alimony (spousal support) and child-support are NOT the same thing. In most cases alimony is no longer awarded (except in cases where one partner did not work so the other could further his/her career). But by law, even if a parent is deemed a danger to the child and sole custody is awarded to the other parent, the unfit parent is still considered partially financially responsible for raising that child. In most cases if a custody case goes to court, child-support is _automatically_ calculated depening on income and the amount of custody each parent has.


 
yup sad but true....look at all the NFL guys with random kids they never get to see, there all paying huge money for them...I guess Tom always has the option to transfer everything he has into off shore accounts and flee lol. I can't imagine what his child support would be, out of this world I assume.


----------



## bisousx

skislope15 said:


> I'm sure there's religion boards blowing up on the internet right now.....
> 
> love your avi btw



Haha, I definitely won't be visiting any religion boards. This is my fave place to gossip about celebs.


----------



## karo

More pics of Katie out in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-divorce-Katie-emerges-wedding-ring-time.html


----------



## MarieG

She looks great! I'm happy for her!


----------



## karo

xxxx
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ining--drove-parents-apart.html#ixzz1zadytG5u


----------



## karo

Pics from the article


----------



## Allisonfaye

I am in the Katie knew what she was getting into camp. Wonder why she is calling it quits now? I personally think after the no discipline policy that they have supposedly raised Suri with to date, she is going to be a spoiled brat.


----------



## HauteMama

^ I don't know. A person can think they know what they are getting into - they can even read about things and talk with people and think they are informed. But you never really know the ins and outs of any organization until you are closer to it/a part of it. For example, DH and I had agreed to send our young children to a private school he attended when he was young. I knew what DH's experiences were, and I talked with the school and the teachers before enrolling him. But the school was NOT as they had portrayed themselves, nor as DH had experienced it. After one year, we pulled DS1 and enrolled him in the (very highly rated) public school instead. They were all sorts of crazy, and none of that showed in the interviews we had done or in talking with other parents.

So Katie perhaps SHOULD have known what she was getting into, but anyone wants to believe more of the positive than the negative, and there are all sorts of horror stories about any organization with any degree of secrecy (some are true, some aren't, and sometimes the truth is worse than the horror stories). Katie probably didn't truly know what she was into until things got quite deep. I doubt anyone in the organization told her about Sea Org or other retention tactics the group allegedly uses.


----------



## basicandorganic

skislope15 said:


> I'm not a scientologist, but I stopped going to church all together when the whole catholic church thing came out too, I'm not a big believer that any religion is right. I've been reading more on the religion in the last couple of days, it's certainly eye opening to say the least.



I don't know why people are comparing it to any other religion. It's not the same. It's history only shows that it's... very much not a religion.


----------



## ebonyone

I think Katie got what she wanted Tom and kid now the fun has worn off . He is a workaholic and never home and she got tired of following him around. She chose to join him in scientology Nicole kept her own religion. I feel for Suri I know both her paren'ts love her dearly. I hope this doesn't turn into a custody battle.


----------



## karo

greenpaix said:
			
		

> As wacko has he is...I have to say Tom looks pretty darn good (lookwise) for being 50! LOL



Yup, he definitely looks good


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Katie Holmes's Toughest Defender: Her Father*

There is no shortage of lawyers involved in Katie Holmes's divorce from Tom Cruise. But the attorney who may have played the most important role is not even handling the case.

Martin Holmes, 67, helped orchestrate his daughter's sudden split from her husband of five years, as PEOPLE reports in this week's cover story, on newsstands now.

A University of Toledo law school grad and member of the Ohio Bar since 1971, he practices in areas including  personal injury, business litigation, probate and matrimonial law.

"Marty is very rigid &#8211; it's his way or the highway," says a Toledo attorney who has worked with both Martin Holmes and his son, attorney Martin Jr., on cases. "Marty believes there are only two sets of rules: the rules of the court and his rules, and he carries himself that way."

Along with his homemaker wife Kathy, 65, Martin raised five children: Tamera, 44, Holly, 43, Martin Jr., 42, Nancy, 38, and the baby of the family, 33-year-old Katie.

As parents, Martin and Kathy "laid down the law but always with a lot of love," a relative told PEOPLE in 2006.

After their youngest daughter began dating Cruise, 50, in 2005, rumors quickly emerged that the actress's parents were wary of the relationship. But publicly, Martin was always supportive of Cruise, calling him a "humanitarian" in a statement to Access Hollywood, and both Tom and Katie denied any tensions with her family.

"Some of the crap that's out there &#8211; the stuff that's said about my parents and my siblings [not hitting it off with Tom], it's really frustrating," Holmes told Vanity Fair in 2006 after welcoming daughter Suri.

And indeed, at the rehearsal dinner for the couple's wedding in November 2006, Martin offered an emotional and welcoming toast to his famous new son-in-law.

"There is a line in the movie Father of the Bride where Steve Martin talks about how a time comes when you have a daughter that you stop worrying about her meeting the wrong guy ... and you worry about her meeting the right guy," Martin said. "It didn't take much time before I realized this Tom guy was a special guy &#8211; that he loved Katie, that he cared for her and supported her. Tom expressed his love many different ways &#8211; I like that. I respect men who are not afraid to show their feelings. I respect Tom for the commitment he has made to provide happiness and love to Katie." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20609303,00.html


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ I was just reading that today.  No one is going to work harder for her than her father, so she is lucky that he is a lawyer!


----------



## B. Jara

"Sea Org is run out of Gold Base, which is the Scientology HQ located 90 miles east of Los Angeles in Gilman Hot Springs, California.
The 500-acre compound has a film studio called Golden Era Productions on which Cruise supposedly does some of his work.
The security measures are extreme and include motion sensors, razor tipped wire and what appears to be a camouflaged nest bunker with clear sightlines over the entire property.
There is also a golf course, accommodation blocks, education buildings and the $9.4million mansion which former members claim was built for the return of Hubbard, who died in 1986."

Although I am not affiliated with Scientology in any way, I have been on these grounds which are located literally out in the middle of nowhere near Moreno Valley, CA.  The company my husband worked for had done some construction work on the grounds so they held a type of thank you party.  After a big buffet dinner on a mock 'ship' they  took us on small group guided tours of the movie and production side of the grounds. We went through room after room while being shown elaborate, top of the line movie making equipment and sets. I was 6 mos pg with my first (so this was over 16 years ago) and although being thoroughly creeped out from the beginning, after a couple hours of the seemingly never ending tour (the last room I was in had just been painted and the fumes were noxious) I wanted out and NOW. It took a while and several pleading requests by me for them to find someone to escort my husband and I back to our car (was not allowed to go unaccompanied) and I was a livid, nervous wreck. 

I still feel like this was yesterday - hands down the creepiest experience of my life. My gut tells me there was stuff going on there that would horrify me if I knew I was that close to it.  I won't even elaborate on the woman 'worker' that lived and worked there full time that I talked to or the weird massage/gynecological looking tables that they had down below the 'ship' where the restrooms were located....

ETA: I didn't see these pictures before I posted. In the second pic where you see the pool, that's where the party was held. Up above that is the mock ship and we were also up in that area. Down below the pool, if I am remembering correctly is where the women's restrooms were located and where I saw the massage tables.

Just looking at these pictures makes my stomach churn.


----------



## lolas

I don't think Katie is trying to keep Tom away from his daughter like some have stated. She's asking for sole custody so that she can raise, & educate Suri without Toms input which would mean,without the CoS. It would be the only way she could do so, I'm sure that if they had 50/50 custody these issues would likely continue to come up, and possibly have to be decided by a judge.....so in order to avoid all that you go for sole.  

Tom could still have visitation,and access to his daughter even if Katie has sole custody. Katie would just call the shots.....and considering what is coming to light, I don't blame her for wanting this.

Katie comes from a close knit family & seems to have a normal/healthy relationship with them. I seriously doubt she would keep her daughter from a loving,caring father,UNLESS there are extenuating circumstances.  Fear for her daughter,or herself could be one of them.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> More pics of Katie out in NYC
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-divorce-Katie-emerges-wedding-ring-time.html


She is really rocking the post divorce look!

Love the shoes.

Who makes the necklaces?


----------



## solange

skislope15 said:
			
		

> if she wants him to not be a part of Suri's life in anyway, asking him to be there financially isnt fair.



I think there are potentially too many problems with that, certainly on a non-celebrity income level.  One thing that emotionally/psychologically/physically abusive spouses attempt to do across the board is, in addition to isolation and intimidation, make sure the leaving spouse is financially crippled.  Having to pay child support, or alimony, hopefully minimizes the chances this sneaky last "punishment" can occur.


----------



## littlerock

lolas said:


> *I don't think Katie is trying to keep Tom away from his daughter like some have stated. She's asking for sole custody so that she can raise, & educate Suri without Toms input which would mean,without the CoS. It would be the only way she could do so, I'm sure that if they had 50/50 custody these issues would likely continue to come up, and possibly have to be decided by a judge.....so in order to avoid all that you go for sole.*
> *
> Tom could still have visitation,and access to his daughter even if Katie has sole custody. Katie would just call the shots.....and considering what is coming to light, I don't blame her for wanting this.*
> 
> Katie comes from a close knit family & seems to have a normal/healthy relationship with them. I seriously doubt she would keep her daughter from a loving,caring father,UNLESS there are extenuating circumstances.  Fear for her daughter,or herself could be one of them.



This! I've been meaning to say that but haven't gotten around to it..


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think Katie wants Tom out of Suri's life at all. I also don't think money is or will ever be an issue Katie is leaving with 15 million and a mansion if these reports are true . Katie is also rich in her own right so finances are the least of her concerns
.


----------



## megs0927

Ladybug09 said:


> She is really rocking the post divorce look!
> 
> Love the shoes.
> 
> Who makes the necklaces?



Jennifer Meyer makes the "S" necklace- not sure about the others.


----------



## Slavisa

B. Jara said:


> "Sea Org is run out of Gold Base, which is the Scientology HQ located 90 miles east of Los Angeles in Gilman Hot Springs, California.
> The 500-acre compound has a film studio called Golden Era Productions on which Cruise supposedly does some of his work.
> The security measures are extreme and include motion sensors, razor tipped wire and what appears to be a camouflaged nest bunker with clear sightlines over the entire property.
> There is also a golf course, accommodation blocks, education buildings and the $9.4million mansion which former members claim was built for the return of Hubbard, who died in 1986."
> 
> Although I am not affiliated with Scientology in any way, I have been on these grounds which are located literally out in the middle of nowhere near Moreno Valley, CA.  The company my husband worked for had done some construction work on the grounds so they held a type of thank you party.  After a big buffet dinner on a mock 'ship' they  took us on small group guided tours of the movie and production side of the grounds. We went through room after room while being shown elaborate, top of the line movie making equipment and sets. I was 6 mos pg with my first (so this was over 16 years ago) and although being thoroughly creeped out from the beginning, after a couple hours of the seemingly never ending tour (the last room I was in had just been painted and the fumes were noxious) I wanted out and NOW. It took a while and several pleading requests by me for them to find someone to escort my husband and I back to our car (was not allowed to go unaccompanied) and I was a livid, nervous wreck.
> 
> I still feel like this was yesterday - hands down the creepiest experience of my life. My gut tells me there was stuff going on there that would horrify me if I knew I was that close to it.  I won't even elaborate on the woman 'worker' that lived and worked there full time that I talked to or the weird massage/gynecological looking tables that they had down below the 'ship' where the restrooms were located....
> 
> ETA: I didn't see these pictures before I posted. In the second pic where you see the pool, that's where the party was held. Up above that is the mock ship and we were also up in that area. Down below the pool, if I am remembering correctly is where the women's restrooms were located and where I saw the massage tables.
> 
> Just looking at these pictures makes my stomach churn.



I found this so interesting!!! 

I shudder at what the gynaecological tables would be used for...


----------



## gelbergirl

Suri was being raised with a no discipline "policy"?


----------



## SkylightTonight

greenpaix said:


> As wacko has he is...I have to say Tom looks pretty darn good (lookwise) for being 50! LOL


 
No doubt about it.


----------



## SkylightTonight

gelbergirl said:


> Suri was being raised with a no discipline "policy"?


 
Maybe. Perhaps that's why she is carried everywhere she goes.


----------



## labelwhore04

gelbergirl said:


> Suri was being raised with a no discipline "policy"?



Apparently that was tom's idea. I dont know why any parent would think that is a good idea. The inevitable result of that would be your child becoming a huge entitled, spoiled brat. You're doing them no favours.


----------



## skislope15

labelwhore04 said:


> Apparently that was tom's idea. I dont know why any parent would think that is a good idea. The inevitable result of that would be your child becoming a huge entitled, spoiled brat. You're doing them no favours.



Weird because his adult kids dont seem to diplay this, you never hear about them clubbing with kartrashians or paris


----------



## CobaltBlu

Regardless of what the courts decide ultimately, if even a bit of this is true (and I think it is) I am sure every moment that Suri is away from Katie will be pure torture until Suri is an adult in her own right.

I would not want to be in Katie's shoes for all the money in the world. 

I hope for all the best for her and her little girl. She may have known his affiliations, but remember he is an actor, and he showed her what he wanted her to see...no more, no less.


----------



## bisousx

Connor is actually a fixture in the party circuit in Hollywood. He's a dj, only 17. His sister just moved in with her bf in Skid Row, a really interesting part of town.

Speaking of no discipline, now it makes total sense why the older kids chose to live with Tom on their own. Heck, if I was a teen, I'd totally choose the "fun" parent if I had to.


----------



## labelwhore04

skislope15 said:


> Weird because his adult kids dont seem to diplay this, you never hear about them clubbing with kartrashians or paris



None of us have ANY idea what his kids are like. They could be a total nightmare for all we know. I don't even know their names or what they look like..


----------



## rubycat

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Weird because his adult kids dont seem to diplay this, you never hear about them clubbing with kartrashians or paris



Connor tweeted a gay slur a few months back, he went on to issue an apology.


----------



## MsReya

basicandorganic said:
			
		

> I don't know why people are comparing it to any other religion. It's not the same. It's history only shows that it's... very much not a religion.



My thoughts exactly, aliens invented by a science ficton writer?? It's a cult. Haven't checked so don't have facts right now, but I believe in most countries in the world it is treated as a cult and any applications to receive status of a religion are thrown out of the window.


----------



## MsReya

But yes, finally Katie is leaving, hope it'll be ok in the end and Suri gets at least a chance of a normal life.


----------



## basicandorganic

MsReya said:


> My thoughts exactly, aliens invented by a science ficton writer?? It's a cult. Haven't checked so don't have facts right now, but I believe in most countries in the world it is treated as a cult and any applications to receive status of a religion are thrown out of the window.



It's not even that. If you read up on the history, it's nothing more than money-making scheme. The PR firm they've hired over the last few years has luckily shone them in a good light so now they're regarded as a "religion" when in reality there is absolutely nothing religious about it... No wonder it's not considered a religion in 2/3rds of the world. There is no... no faith. Nothing. The definition of religion is "the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods." It's just... it's none of those things. I can't say more... but it's just. Like. How easy is it to be considered a real religion in America? Seems like if you have the money, you can do w/e you want.


----------



## labelwhore04

basicandorganic said:


> It's not even that. If you read up on the history, it's nothing more than money-making scheme. The PR firm they've hired over the last few years has luckily shone them in a good light so now they're regarded as a "religion" when in reality there is absolutely nothing religious about it... No wonder it's not considered a religion in 2/3rds of the world. There is no... no faith. Nothing. The definition of religion is "the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods." It's just... it's none of those things. I can't say more... but it's just. Like. How easy is it to be considered a real religion in America? Seems like if you have the money, you can do w/e you want.



Wasn't the founder of scientology quoted as saying something like 'the best way to make money is to create a religion?' I remember readin that somewhere.


----------



## Ladybug09

megs0927 said:


> Jennifer Meyer makes the "S" necklace- not sure about the others.


Thanks!


----------



## HauteMama

I thought that originally Dianetics was a psychological "technique" published in a book by the same name in the early '50's. Due to mismanagement, Hubbard lost the rights to the name Dianetics and went on to tweak things and everything grew from there. There are still people who believe in Dianetics (depsite there being no sound scientific evidence to support it) who are not Scientologists (and who the Scientologists dismiss).And while I cannot guess how much Hubbard may have believed of his own theories, he did open up multiple centers and grew the "business" aspect of things. This is purely my own speculation, but I have a feeling that a lot of people involved in it now takes things MUCH more seriously than their founder ever did...


----------



## basicandorganic

labelwhore04 said:


> Wasn't the founder of scientology quoted as saying something like 'the best way to make money is to create a religion?' I remember readin that somewhere.



Yes.


----------



## labelwhore04

basicandorganic said:


> Yes.



So...how can people take it seriously when their very own founder admitted to making it up? There are some things in this world that just make no sense.


----------



## Ladybug09

funny. michael K posted this in his katie story.


----------



## basicandorganic

labelwhore04 said:


> So...how can people take it seriously when their very own founder admitted to making it up? There are some things in this world that just make no sense.



You can't. That's why I don't understand why it's seen as a religion just because it bullied the government into letting it keep that title. There is nothing remotely religious about it... They used some really smart tactics to get where they are today.


----------



## moiseskline

By the way according to Forbes, Tom Cruise is the richest Hollywood actor. Good news for Katie, eh? 

P.S. I love Suri


----------



## skislope15

Some entertainment show yesterday was reporting that they had also been having issues lately with the direction her career was going in, I guess there's talk of a dawsons creek movie and he was against her being a part of it. I kind of agree on that the one it would be a step backwards. But then again she's never really had a major movie role, Jackie could have been but it was only a made for tv film


----------



## skislope15

labelwhore04 said:


> None of us have ANY idea what his kids are like. They could be a total nightmare for all we know. I don't even know their names or what they look like..



They are shown out in public quite regularly now. As someone else said Connor is trying to become a dj, hes at a lot of hollywood clubs, but he hasnt gotten the same persona as say pauly d right now. I was meaning there not public disasters like other hollywood kids are, Paris hilton is a great example.

Isabella is seen quiet regularly too.


----------



## kroquet

basicandorganic said:


> It's not even that. If you read up on the history, it's nothing more than money-making scheme. The PR firm they've hired over the last few years has luckily shone them in a good light so now they're regarded as a "religion" when in reality there is absolutely nothing religious about it... No wonder it's not considered a religion in 2/3rds of the world. There is no... no faith. Nothing. The definition of religion is "the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, esp. a personal God or gods." It's just... it's none of those things. I can't say more... but it's just. Like. How easy is it to be considered a real religion in America? Seems like if you have the money, you can do w/e you want.


 

I posted the same and was edited, but according to the history, LRH made everything up and it grew from there. It's scary how people got sucked in, which is why many people think it's a cult. After reading what they believe, I wonder if LRH was in the midst of an acid trip when he "thought" up scientology.


----------



## Swanky

Obviously not all "religions" are Christian.  We can't get into it, but it is recognized by more than one government to be a "religion", so for tPF's sake we treat it as such.



> a set of beliefs concerning the cause, nature, and purpose of the universe, especially when considered as the creation of a superhuman agency or agencies, usually involving devotional and ritual observances, and often containing a moral code governing the conduct of human affairs.




Lots of us have joked for years saying "Free Katie!!"
I think he's a kook, I hope she's able to manage a semblance of a normal life for her and her child.  I have no idea what he had in store for either of them, but I don't like to ever see any form of religion forced on people.


----------



## exotikittenx

I bet her parents are worried for her and Suri.  What a nightmare to deal with, but it's a relief she's out of that marriage.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## bagsforme

She knew he was into Scientology so is she really surprised when he wants his daughter to grow up with it.

I don't feel sorry for her, she knew what she was getting into.


----------



## skislope15

bagsforme said:
			
		

> She knew he was into Scientology so is she really surprised when he wants his daughter to grow up with it.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for her, she knew what she was getting into.



Ita. It wasn't hard for us to google him and find stuff on his divorces and religion she should have done the same, all she saw was her dream guy and money


----------



## labelwhore04

skislope15 said:


> They are shown out in public quite regularly now. As someone else said Connor is trying to become a dj, hes at a lot of hollywood clubs, but he hasnt gotten the same persona as say pauly d right now. I was meaning there not public disasters like other hollywood kids are, Paris hilton is a great example.
> 
> Isabella is seen quiet regularly too.



Just because they're not party animals doesn't mean they can't be brats


----------



## Chanel522

skislope15 said:


> Ita. It wasn't hard for us to google him and find stuff on his divorces and religion she should have done the same, all she saw was her dream guy and money



Wouldn't you though?  I just can't see how people don't feel sorry for Katie.  A lot more people make stupid decisions because they are in love than not.


----------



## basicandorganic

Chanel522 said:


> Wouldn't you though?  I just can't see how people don't feel sorry for Katie.  A lot more people make stupid decisions because they are in love than not.



Especially since even skislope15 always says that a lot of what's on the internet are just "rumours" so... like???

What if she did google him? And what if he told her that it was all just a bunch of lies? Lol?


----------



## skislope15

basicandorganic said:


> Especially since even skislope15 always says that a lot of what's on the internet are just "rumours" so... like???
> 
> What if she did google him? And what if he told her that it was all just a bunch of lies? Lol?



If we believed everything we read about him he'd be shacking up with John Travolta.....

I wasnt really referring to him but more to his religion and divorce. If you google scientology you find some of the crazy stuff people have been posting here. Reading up on scientology SHOULD have scared her off, it has scared virtually everyone else. She obviously chose to ignore it. 

I have to admit i thought him dating Cher had to be an internet rumor....now thats scary going somewhere that Cher already went lol. I dont think we heard as much aboit this when him and nicole divorced because the whole hollywood gossip scene wasnt as big and with her being in Austrailia it wasnt selling mags, out of site out of mind i guess


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes and Suri grabbing ice cream in New York City (July 3). 
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Chanel522

basicandorganic said:


> Especially since even skislope15 always says that a lot of what's on the internet are just "rumours" so... like???
> 
> What if she did google him? And what if he told her that it was all just a bunch of lies? Lol?



Exactly!!  I think most of the time you take people at face value and even if their religious beliefs are different than yours, you just feel that your connection or whatever is enough to outweigh the differences and you go on with the relationship anyway.  

When my husband and I first started dating I was in high school and he was in his first year of college.  I was raised Catholic and even though I'm not really a practicing Catholic anymore, I still consider that to be my religion.  My husband was raised Christian and believed in God so I thought, ok, we won't ever have any issues if we have children because we're both pretty much on the same page.  Well, after he got older he decided that he believes in a "higher power", but doesn't want to put a label on what that may be and is basically Agnostic now.  We respect eachother's beliefs and because neither one of us is over the top with things, it balances out for the most part.  Occasionally one of us gets our feathers ruffled, but I think that's normal.  

My point is that when Katie met and married Tom, he may have been into Scientology, BUT he didn't have to be a die hard Scientologist and if he was, I'm sure he could have covered to make it look like he wasn't at over the top about it as he was.  

It's just really unfair, imo, to say that you don't feel for Katie and that she knew what she was getting into.  How many people get married every single day to someone they think is just perfect only to find out that they aren't really who they thought they were?


----------



## karo

Pics from http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lmes-big-smile-returns-says-shes-alright.html


----------



## labelwhore04

Chanel522 said:


> Exactly!!  I think most of the time you take people at face value and even if their religious beliefs are different than yours, you just feel that your connection or whatever is enough to outweigh the differences and you go on with the relationship anyway.
> 
> When my husband and I first started dating I was in high school and he was in his first year of college.  I was raised Catholic and even though I'm not really a practicing Catholic anymore, I still consider that to be my religion.  My husband was raised Christian and believed in God so I thought, ok, we won't ever have any issues if we have children because we're both pretty much on the same page.  Well, after he got older he decided that he believes in a "higher power", but doesn't want to put a label on what that may be and is basically Agnostic now.  We respect eachother's beliefs and because neither one of us is over the top with things, it balances out for the most part.  Occasionally one of us gets our feathers ruffled, but I think that's normal.
> 
> My point is that when Katie met and married Tom, he may have been into Scientology, BUT he didn't have to be a die hard Scientologist and if he was, I'm sure he could have covered to make it look like he wasn't at over the top about it as he was.
> 
> It's just really unfair, imo, to say that you don't feel for Katie and that she knew what she was getting into.  *How many people get married every single day to someone they think is just perfect only to find out that they aren't really who they thought they were?*



Exactly. Why else do people get divorced? If you could foresee all the problems one would have in a marriage then nobody would marry that person in the first place. You learn a ton of things about a partner when you live with them and after you get married to them. Once you have kids, even MORE issues come up. Some of the issues can be worked through and others can't be. Of course we could all sit here and say "well you should talk about all these thing before marriage, etc" but it's easier said than done. Actions speak louder than words. You don't really know how someone will behave in a situation until it actually happens. For all we know, maybe they DID talk about religion and how they would raise Suri and came to an agreement only to have that agreement broken later on? Who knows.


----------



## skislope15

Does anyone know if his other kids attended this sea org cult trip and if they did what age were they?


----------



## skislope15

.


----------



## skislope15

Just for the record i do feel for her, that motherly instinct to protect your child at all costs is like no other. I really hope that this ends up being like other celebrity divorces they come out swinging and in the end there able to work things out. 



Chanel522 said:


> Exactly!!  I think most of the time you take people at face value and even if their religious beliefs are different than yours, you just feel that your connection or whatever is enough to outweigh the differences and you go on with the relationship anyway.
> 
> When my husband and I first started dating I was in high school and he was in his first year of college.  I was raised Catholic and even though I'm not really a practicing Catholic anymore, I still consider that to be my religion.  My husband was raised Christian and believed in God so I thought, ok, we won't ever have any issues if we have children because we're both pretty much on the same page.  Well, after he got older he decided that he believes in a "higher power", but doesn't want to put a label on what that may be and is basically Agnostic now.  We respect eachother's beliefs and because neither one of us is over the top with things, it balances out for the most part.  Occasionally one of us gets our feathers ruffled, but I think that's normal.
> 
> My point is that when Katie met and married Tom, he may have been into Scientology, BUT he didn't have to be a die hard Scientologist and if he was, I'm sure he could have covered to make it look like he wasn't at over the top about it as he was.
> 
> It's just really unfair, imo, to say that you don't feel for Katie and that she knew what she was getting into.  How many people get married every single day to someone they think is just perfect only to find out that they aren't really who they thought they were?


----------



## fandora

I'm glad Katie got out and I hope she manages to keep Suri and to live a normal life. However, I can't say that I feel sorry for her cause she made a mess out of her life all by herself. Putting talk about Tom the Scientologist aside, she let Tom to 


change her name
drop presentation(agent, manager and publicist)
make decisions on movie roles
have someone from his church to follow her around 24/7 as an assistant
leave everything behind and move to LA

And all of this in the first 3 months of her relationship. Those should have been warning signs about Tom, his behavior and personality. I could understand why Katie trusted Tom with career decisions but to change her name and to leave friends, flat and basically whole life behind is something I just don't get.


----------



## Lanier

skislope15 said:


> Does anyone know if his other kids attended this sea org cult trip and if they did what age were they?



I don't know about Sea Org, but I did read that they attended a Scientology-based boarding school in Oregon.


----------



## maggie7

There's a long time since we've seen a grin like that on Katie's face..did she know what she was getting herself into?  Does any of us really know for sure when we get married?  None of us ever had any nasty surprises while thinking we knew the guy well..?

The guy is Hollywood royalty, charming and good-looking and I think people sometimes forget she is almost young enough to be his daughter...I agree with people who say he showed her what he wanted her to see...

Hope there's lots of happiness in store for Katie when all this is over..


----------



## Swanky

He "changed her name"? Or just called her Kate?


----------



## platinum_girly

Suri and Katie look so sweet together, they look like they have a fantastic mother-daughter relationship.


----------



## skislope15

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He "changed her name"? Or just called her Kate?



I think thats what she meant. Im janice dh calls me jan even though i loathe the name, too brady bunch for me but he has always used it no clue why but i just feel like i pick my battles. It may be the same for her, it msy be a male thing in general...


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He "changed her name"? Or just called her Kate?



He told someone in a interview that the name Katie is a young girls name and that she is a grown woman of child bearing age and should be called Kate.  No one else called her Kate unless they were around Thomas


----------



## fandora

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He "changed her name"? Or just called her Kate?



OK, from Katie to Kate is not a big deal to some but it speaks a lot, especially when you read the reasoning behind it. 

old articles from 2006 
http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/entertainment/Katie+Holmes-17025.html
http://crushable.com/entertainment/tom-cruise-makes-katie-holmes-change-her-name/

new one http://omg.yahoo.com/news/why-tom-cruise-insisted-on-calling-katie-holmes-‘kate’.html?_esi=1

I was wrong about timeline though. It happened after Suri was born. 




skislope15 said:


> I think thats what she meant. Im janice dh calls me jan even though i loathe the name, too brady bunch for me but he has always used it no clue why but i just feel like i pick my battles. It may be the same for her, it msy be a male thing in general...



Yes, that's what I meant. It wouldn't be such a big deal if Tom called her Kate in private but to release an official statement is really something. From professional POV, name change wasn't a good move. Katie made a name for herself as Katie why change it considering that's her real name as well.


----------



## skislope15

Did she ever take his last name? Maybe not professionally but jessica simpson used to sign her cheques jessica lachey, just curious? Katie cruise does sound cute


----------



## songofthesea

Most of what is being said here is speculation and we will never know the "real" story. I think it's so sad that Suri is a pawn here. Scientology is a cult and does significant damage to its members. Unfortunately for Nicole it appears that her children with Tom, conor and Isabella have "chosen" to,stay withmtom, but, it's probably that they are so brainwashed and programmed. Katie's doing a smart thing by filing In new York and her father is an attorney so I'm sure that she's getting some good advice. I used to be so entertained by toms movies, however, as a teacher I am disgusted by the a
Sweeping generalizations that he's made against medications for kids with add/ADHD and other issues like depression and anxiety. It is true that there are kids who have been labelled and medicated inapropriately however, mr cruise is not an expert in this area and should not be espousing his philosophies on them.  I only hope that Katie's smart move will give Suri,a fighting chance to not get sucked into the cult.


----------



## skislope15

First court date set for july 17th, emergency custody hearing. Katies lawyer previously rep'd peter cook in his divorce to christie brinkley, hopefully this divorce is nothing like that one, 3 years later there still trahing each other every chnce they get



By Radar Staff

Tom Cruise is speaking to his daughter Suri "several times a day," a source has told People.

Cruise had planned to spend his birthday yesterday with his wife and daughter in Iceland where he is shooting a movie.

Instead, he flew back to Beverly Hills where he was joined by his older children with Nicole Kidman, Bella and Connor, at what can only be described as a somber gathering.

PHOTOS: Tom Cruise And Katie Holmes&#8217; Relationship Through The Years

"Just very, very sad," the source is quoted as saying.

Katie Holmes, on the other hand, was all smiles yesterday.

PHOTOS: Katie Holmes May Be Under Surveillance By A Team Of Mystery Men

As RadarOnline.com reported, she seemed happy and carefree on a late night ice cream run with Suri.

Tom and Katie will potentially come face to face on July 17.

She's filed for an emergency child custody and support hearing in New York.

Source: radaronline


----------



## DC-Cutie

No emergency hearing 

http://www.people.com/people/tablet/article/0,,20609676,00.html?type=news


----------



## skislope15

DC-Cutie said:


> No emergency hearing
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/tablet/article/0,,20609676,00.html?type=news



Nice, radar even has a different lawyer listed lol, guess there credibilty (if they had any) is shot


----------



## basicandorganic

skislope15 said:


> Does anyone know if his other kids attended this sea org cult trip and if they did what age were they?



I actually don't think so. Or maybe they did and it wasn't ever reported. But I honestly don't think that they did.

Even if they did, I think that they are so brainwashed at this point that they have learned to "love" scientology... rolls eyes


----------



## CeeJay

songofthesea said:
			
		

> I used to be so entertained by toms movies, however, as a teacher I am disgusted by the a
> Sweeping generalizations that he's made against medications for kids with add/ADHD and other issues like depression and anxiety. It is true that there are kids who have been labelled and medicated inapropriately however, mr cruise is not an expert in this area and should not be espousing his philosophies on them.
> 
> 
> .. and let's not forget the sh*t he gave Brooke Shields after she said she suffered from postpartum depression .. in addition to the extremely flip behavior he exhibited with Matt Lauer re: psychiatry/psychoanalysis.


----------



## harleyNemma

This whole thing is a hot mess. (God or Xenu) Bless Them.


----------



## skislope15

Whats weirder then that is that brooke forgave him and went all the way to italy for his wedding???



CeeJay said:


> songofthesea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be so entertained by toms movies, however, as a teacher I am disgusted by the a
> Sweeping generalizations that he's made against medications for kids with add/ADHD and other issues like depression and anxiety. It is true that there are kids who have been labelled and medicated inapropriately however, mr cruise is not an expert in this area and should not be espousing his philosophies on them.
> 
> 
> .. and let's not forget the sh*t he gave Brooke Shields after she said she suffered from postpartum depression .. in addition to the extremely flip behavior he exhibited with Matt Lauer re: psychiatry/psychoanalysis.
Click to expand...


----------



## karo

Having put together her feature just six short weeks before announcing the end of her and ex Tom Cruise's marriage, Katie Holmes graces the cover of the August 2012 issue of ELLE magazine.

Set to hit newsstands July 17th, the 33-year-old actress posed for an elegant Carter Smith shot spread while seemingly hinting that her wedded life was nearing its end.

Some of the highlights from Miss Holmes' interview are as follows. For more, be sure to check out ELLE!

*On Tom Cruise:*
"He has been Tom Cruise for 30 years. I know who I am and where I am and where I want to go, so I want to focus on that."

*On not wanting to be handed things because of who she's married to*:
"Things are not handed to anyone. If anything, you work a little bit harder when youre in such visible circumstances."

*On being more confident as she grows older*:
"I definitely feel much more comfortable in my own skin. I feel sexier. I'm starting to come into my own. It's like a new phase."

*Photographer Carter Smith on Katie*:
Katie didnt speak about Tom in a lovey-dovey way at all. She deflected the Tom questions and brought them around to herself.

celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## Swanky

may be the first time I'm interested in reading an article about her!  She can photograph very well IMO, big features.


----------



## knasarae

+1


----------



## Chanel522

I agree.  I used to like her a lot and then when she married Tom she seemed like she lost herself and I lost interest in her, but now she seems to be getting back to being who she is and I think she'll be really interesting and an amazing role model.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In the candids her face looks so much better.


----------



## gemini582

There's an article on THR. It's pretty long but there a couple of interesting points in it. It confirms that Katie has been working on this for months and Tom did alienate Nicole from her kids.

*Katie Holmes 'Biggest Nightmare' in Scientology History, Say Experts*



> A former Scientologist with close ties to members of Cruise's family says his adopted daughter Isabella worked for Holmes at her clothing line, Holmes and Yang, and was abruptly fired about two months ago. "There was never any trouble between them," says the source. "Bella called Katie Mom. She was fired out of the blue and once Katie filed for divorce, it all made sense. This was a carefully planned ambush. Katie didnt want Bella working for her anymore because she was Toms kid."





> Two former Scientologists who say they have a connection to both a member of the Holmes family and people still inside the church claim that Holmes family has been wary of Scientology from the start. One reason for their concern might have been that it is a common Scientology practice to order members to cut off or "disconnect" from family members who disapprove of the church. "Katie was monitored as if she lived under the Stasi," says Rathbun. "It was not quite as bad for Nicole. But thats how it is now."





> Rathbun says Cruise was a "total gentleman" during his divorce from Kidman, and they split everything, including custody of their adopted daughter and son, Isabella and Connor, 50-50. But Rathbun says that then the organization, including all the staff members who work in Cruises Los Angeles home, began to quietly turn the kids against Kidman.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-divorce-scientology-344687


----------



## Nathalya

I've read the complete article. Some things are just so disturbing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so glad Katie has a supportive family and a kind of her own.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Having put together her feature just six short weeks before announcing the end of her and ex Tom Cruise's marriage, Katie Holmes graces the cover of the August 2012 issue of ELLE magazine.
> 
> Set to hit newsstands July 17th, the 33-year-old actress posed for an elegant Carter Smith shot spread while seemingly hinting that her wedded life was nearing its end.
> 
> Some of the highlights from Miss Holmes' interview are as follows. For more, be sure to check out ELLE!
> 
> *On Tom Cruise:*
> "He has been Tom Cruise for 30 years. I know who I am and where I am and where I want to go, so I want to focus on that."
> 
> *On not wanting to be handed things because of who she's married to*:
> "Things are not handed to anyone. If anything, you work a little bit harder when youre in such visible circumstances."
> 
> *On being more confident as she grows older*:
> "I definitely feel much more comfortable in my own skin. I feel sexier.* I'm starting to come into my own. It's like a new phase."*
> 
> *Photographer Carter Smith on Katie*:
> Katie didnt speak about Tom in a lovey-dovey way at all. She deflected the Tom questions and brought them around to herself.
> 
> celebrity-gossip.net


 
I was telling my Mom about this divorce situation and how she did it....My mom said that as women become more confident in their womanhood, if they are with a controlling man, they get out, and usually the way Katie did, quick, with the man away and efficiently!


----------



## summer2815

DC-Cutie said:


> I read somewhere that Rebecca Minkoff is a scientologist, wonder what her take is in this?


 

Really?  I am floored right now.  So many people you don't hear about!


----------



## cool girl

I will definitely read THR article.  Sounds very interesting!

As for Kate she is lucky that she has a supportive family around her.  It must have taken alot of guts and major planning to start divorce proceedings and right under Tom's nose.

As for the marriage.  I don't believe for a second that Kate really knew what she was getting into.  She was a young woman in love; when you are in love you see everything through rose coloured spectacles.  That was Kate many years ago.

Also living in Hollyweird and being part of the film community does not mean that people there know anything about Scientology.  Not really.  I believe Kate knew nothing at all or at least very little.

I myself knew very little until i read stuff online.

Anyway now she's changed.  She wants her life back.  Good for her.  I like Tom but i don't believe he can be necessarily easy to live with.  I believe strongly in the image of him as a control freak.  I guess Katie no longer wants to be under his shadow or control.

I hope they come to some amiacable agreement; at least for the sake of Suri.


----------



## Ladybug09

I guess 'YOUNG' is relative....It's not like she was 19 when she married him She was Late 20s.....she knew....Plus, as much as been wrtten about him in the press, she would have to be either stupid or blind.



cool girl said:


> I will definitely read THR article. Sounds very interesting!
> 
> As for Kate she is lucky that she has a supportive family around her. It must have taken alot of guts and major planning to start divorce proceedings and right under Tom's nose.
> 
> *As for the marriage. I don't believe for a second that Kate really knew what she was getting into. She was a young woman in love; when you are in love you see everything through rose coloured spectacles. That was Kate many years ago.*
> Also living in Hollyweird and being part of the film community does not mean that people there know anything about Scientology. Not really. I believe Kate knew nothing at all or at least very little.
> 
> I myself knew very little until i read stuff online.
> 
> Anyway now she's changed. She wants her life back. Good for her. I like Tom but i don't believe he can be necessarily easy to live with. I believe strongly in the image of him as a control freak. I guess Katie no longer wants to be under his shadow or control.
> 
> I hope they come to some amiacable agreement; at least for the sake of Suri.


----------



## skislope15

www.tmz.com

Tom Cruise/Katie Holmes
Divorce NOT
Over Scientology 
Exclusive
Katie Holmes may say her decision to divorce Tom Cruise is over Scientology, but it's NOT ... so say sources directly connected to Tom.

Our sources tell us ... they believe Katie and her team are leaking false stories to the media by maintaining she was trying to save Suri from the grips of Scientology, and that's why she left Tom.

As one well-connected Tom source put it, "She [Katie] was totally committed to Scientology.  She had enthusiasm for it and would voluntarily and gladly participate in it when Tom was off shooting movies."

The source adds, "This is not a fight over religion.  It's being used as a way to hurt Tom."

And on the subject of hurting Tom, as we first reported, sources connected with the actor tell us Katie's people have made it difficult for him to speak with Suri by phone, but he's talked to her every day.  He has no immediate plans to see his daughter because he's leaving today or tomorrow to shoot his new movie in the Rockies.

Tom's lawyers have not filed any docs in court -- yet -- to establish his custodial rights.  If that happens, we're told they will file in New York, although it's pretty clear they will ask to have the case sent to California.

And, as for what Tom's people say the divorce is really about .... they won't say yet, but tell us it's coming.


----------



## fandora

Gotta love ONTD 

_Will never be nominated for an Academy award_ Tom Cruise (Ouch) 






Whoever made this was using Martha Marcy May Marlene as a reference. Great movie BTW http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1441326/


----------



## Chanel522

Ladybug09 said:


> I guess 'YOUNG' is relative....It's not like she was 19 when she married him She was Late 20s.....she knew....Plus, as much as been wrtten about him in the press, she would have to be either stupid or blind.



She was 26 I think and that's young.  I'm 28 and even in the past two years the way I see things and think of things has changed tremendously.


----------



## kroquet

Google Tom Cruise and DAvid Beckham.   Rumors are out there that Katie caught them "together".  

http://www.limelife.com/blog-entry/...m-Cruise-and-David-Beckham-in-Bed/139751.html


----------



## Swanky

Hmmm . . . 

I agree w/ this one tidbit in article:


> Yeah, that sounds like definite gossip that has no foothold in reality, but it makes for some fun chatter, at any rate.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes Takes Suri to the Art Museum*

She's one busy mom on the go.

After a busy Fourth of July holiday that included ice cream and an at-home celebration with her family, Katie Holmes took daughter Suri, 6, to the Children's Museum of the Arts in New York on Thursday.

The mother-daughter duo, who moved into a new, three-bedroom home, were matching in pink patterns as they arrived with bodyguards to face waiting photographers.

Holmes, 33, filed for divorce from Tom Cruise last week in a decision sources say blindsided the actor, who spent his 50th birthday at home in Los Angeles with his older children, Connor, 17, and Isabella, 19.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20609756,00.html


----------



## karo

Out with Suri
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...012-Katie-Holmes-Suri-spend-4th-July-Tom.html


----------



## Juicyanne

Do people feel sorry for this girl? She got everything she deserved he'll Tom cruise tried to recruit two other people before her. She was the only person who fell for it because she was wanted money and fame


----------



## xikry5talix

Does anyone think the divorce isn't because of Scientology? Maybe she saw him in a different light after a few years, or they stopped having a connection and fell out of love, or his personality is just too controlling. Haha, am I being too idealistic? She seemed to be okay with the religion at first so maybe that is not a reason for the divorce at all. There is usually a multitude of reasons before deciding to file for divorce.


----------



## karo

^^^ I would use these words, but generally I wonder why do everyone feel for her and think Tom is the bad guy and he deserved it... I don't think she was young, naive and in love, she perfectly knew what she was doing. On one hand maybe she did just fall for him, but on the other she must have known he was her entry pass to the top Hollywood society... I doubt she would've got her Broadway part if she was just Katie Holmes and not Mrs Tom Cruise.
I just can't believe he's such a bad person especially that all these opinions are based only on the fact of he's a Scientologist...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Juicyanne said:


> Do people feel sorry for this girl? She got everything she deserved he'll Tom cruise tried to recruit two other people before her. She was the only person who fell for it because she was wanted money and fame



Pretty sure she had money and fame before him.


----------



## Juicyanne

No like she did when she married him


----------



## Nathalya

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Pretty sure she had money and fame before him.


 
Yup!


----------



## skislope15

I agree with this. I'm curious too, tmz does seem to be one of the more reliable rags or sites, they don't usually print until things are looked into. The article i posted says that Toms side will come out soon, makes me wonder why they said it...and what his side will be


----------



## xikry5talix

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Pretty sure she had money and fame before him.



Yes...but not to the extent that she has now. Would anyone care about Katie Holmes's clothing line if she wasn't Mrs. Tom Cruise? Nope.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skislope15 said:


> I agree with this. I'm curious too, tmz does seem to be one of the more reliable rags or sites, they don't usually print until things are looked into. The article i posted says that Toms side will come out soon, makes me wonder why they said it...and what his side will be



Oh please. Tom's side will be just as vague when they approach the public as they were when he divorced Nicole Kidman "Nicole knows and has always known the reason". My _azz_. I think he's pissed at the moment because he's not calling the shots like he usually does.

Stories will start leaking, as they already have, suggesting innuendo..implying Katie is this, that or the other. But it won't come from TC directly.

I'm sure Tom is very charming when you first meet him. Interviewers and people commenting on him (pre-KH divorce) have said he makes you feel like the only person in the room. Katie was a girl who got lovebombed and then blindsided by a guy she used to have on her bedroom wall, IMO. By the sound of it, she's just come to her senses and made a break for it. It doesn't only happen in Hollywood, it happens in the real world, without cameras, the "church" and the gossip outlets keeping track of it.

Anyone that has read articles on Scientology, particularly relating to Paul Haggis and Marty Rathbun, will see they try and ruin the person's reputation in any way they  can. I think this is what we are in for with Katie. I do think she's prepared for it though. She has more backbone than a lot of people (including me) have given her credit for.

I think Tom Cruise the movie star is the role he plays best (I saw Rock of Ages, I admit). He _excels_ at it. Its Tom Cruise the human being that gives me the creeps.

*Edit:* Btw..I'm not saying Katie was entirely naive. I just don't believe she realised how far down the rabbit hole she'd get taken.


----------



## glamourous1098

I think that saying that Katie "knew what she was getting into" is a little unfair. Does anyone ever know what they are getting into when they get married?  It doesn't matter that he's famous or constantly in the tabs, it's still impossible to know exactly what's going to happen when you marry someone.


----------



## jp752

...andddd out come the articles of how the divorce is 'causing her to lose weight'... smh


----------



## AEGIS

eh...can't say im surprised not do i care about her divorce.  he seems loony. and maybe they bargained their relationship for fame and money.  she might have been famous before but being MRS TOM CRUISE was a lot nicer [material and fame wise] than being Katie Holmes.  When from B list [kinda] to A list immediately


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel522 said:


> She was 26 I think and that's young.  I'm 28 and even in the past two years the way I see things and think of things has changed tremendously.





everyone changes and grows of course but she was not a naive girl of 22 who he plucked from a farm in Kansas.  at 26 you have lived...or at least she had. i would think Hollywood would have erased her innocent varnish pretty quickly and early.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

See, I think Tom stifled Katie's career not helped it. She was on a hit TV show, she had just starred in Batman Begins and I think her career was really about to take off, and then he made her turn down all the Batman sequels, only let her be in B-List movies, cancelled her sex scenes, and always made sure she was in the backseat to his spotlight.


----------



## Bagbug

When Katie started seeing Tom she looked like a Robot to me.  Even her smile completey changed.  I remember Tom reffering to her as "Kate". How about how the jumping on Oprah's couch? Creepy over the top, I was embarrassed for him!!   Did he fail at chainging everything about her? I guess it took her daughter for her to open her eyes and see what was going on... finally leaving him and hopefully Scientology.


----------



## skislope15

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> See, I think Tom stifled Katie's career not helped it. She was on a hit TV show, she had just starred in Batman Begins and I think her career was really about to take off, and then he made her turn down all the Batman sequels, only let her be in B-List movies, cancelled her sex scenes, and always made sure she was in the backseat to his spotlight.



I agree with you partially, i think her choice of roles for what tom cruise would want to see his wife doing was limited. But she did get that movie with aaron ekhart right after her public outings with tom, i dont think that it was coicidence, she had the medias eye at that time and they capitalized on it. I dont see her going from joey potter to jackie kennedy without the glamerous makeover she recieved when she started dating tom.

In reference to another post, her camp is doing as much mudslinging as his at this point, david beckham sex encounter is a bit too coincidental for this time. Who knows shes young she loves being a mom maybe he said no to more kids and she she left to find someone that would have more with her....


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> See, I think Tom stifled Katie's career not helped it. She was on a hit TV show, she had just starred in Batman Begins and I think her career was really about to take off, and then he made her turn down all the Batman sequels, only let her be in B-List movies, cancelled her sex scenes, and always made sure she was in the backseat to his spotlight.



This is what i think too. What has she done since she was with him? nothing much. Her career was better before she even met him. She may have been more popular with the media while she was with him(tabloids, pap pics, etc)  but career wise, no.


----------



## DebbieAnn

karo said:


> ^^^ I would use these words, but generally I wonder why do everyone feel for her and think Tom is the bad guy and he deserved it... I don't think she was young, naive and in love, she perfectly knew what she was doing. On one hand maybe she did just fall for him, but on the other she must have known he was her entry pass to the top Hollywood society... I doubt she would've got her Broadway part if she was just Katie Holmes and not Mrs Tom Cruise.
> I just can't believe he's such a bad person especially that all these opinions are based only on the fact of he's a Scientologist...


 

*The last sentence makes me wonder if what he did to Nicole Kidman by ambushing her with divorce papers while she was pregnant can't be considered "bad"?*


----------



## KayuuKathey

At this point I feel bad for the little girl. To become a child of divorce is a hard thing to handle but its definitely not impossible. I just hope that she gets to see her father still and her mother will take good care of her.

And we will see a happier KH coming. Because during the marriage, the pictures spoke alot. She looked kinda... unfocused.

Lets see how it all unfolds.


----------



## AEGIS

DebbieAnn said:


> *The last sentence makes me wonder if what he did to Nicole Kidman by ambushing her with divorce papers while she was pregnant can't be considered "bad"?*




i thought it was right after she miscarried or something right?


----------



## skislope15

DebbieAnn said:
			
		

> The last sentence makes me wonder if what he did to Nicole Kidman by ambushing her with divorce papers while she was pregnant can't be considered "bad"?



I don't think they knew she was pregnant from what I read she miscarried very early on and he had already filed for divorce when she did


----------



## skislope15

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> This is what i think too. What has she done since she was with him? nothing much. Her career was better before she even met him. She may have been more popular with the media while she was with him(tabloids, pap pics, etc)  but career wise, no.



She's been working on her Holmes and Yang clothing line a lot she may have taken a break to concentrate on it instead of acting


----------



## DebbieAnn

AEGIS said:


> i thought it was right after she miscarried or something right?


 

*She miscarried after the divorce papers were served.   She was three months pregnant when the divorce papers were filed.*


----------



## Ladybug09

oh my, too funny!



fandora said:


> Gotta love ONTD
> 
> _Will never be nominated for an Academy award_ Tom Cruise (Ouch)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783254
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever made this was using Martha Marcy May Marlene as a reference. Great movie BTW http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1441326/


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Out with Suri
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...012-Katie-Holmes-Suri-spend-4th-July-Tom.html


Is this kid REALLY sitting in the grocery store buggy????


----------



## Swanky

is something wrong w/ that?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> is something wrong w/ that?



 Totally agree. *Is* there something wrong with that?. I put my 5yr old or 2yr old in the cart. They love it and it keeps them from running to the sweet aisle. Quick, call Family Services!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's what that seat is for...


----------



## Cocolo

Consumer Reports (rating shopping cart covers) say shopping carts are designed for children 6 months to 3 years old.  Suri was born April 26, 2006, so she's just over 6 now.  When I saw all the recent pictures of Katie carrying her, I thought she was a llittle old for that (every single picture lately) but I attributed it to trying to out maneuver the paps.  So at 6, I also think she's a little old for the cart.  Standing up to get out can be dangerous, they say the most accidents with a shopping cart is the weight of the child tipping it over when they're getting into or out of the cart.


----------



## HauteMama

I am just dumbfounded at how much people want to parent other people's children. There are people who are militant about kids riding in carts or strollers after they can walk independently, kids who use a pacifier after 12 months old, kids who use a bottle past 12 months (or even earlier), kids wearing heels or dress-up clothing in public, etc. The big question is why does it matter? Does anyone believe that Katie doesn't love Suri? Just because she may do something as a parent that you wouldn't doesn't make it awful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh and Katie looks fab in the Elle shoot! When is that issue coming out? I haven't gotten it yet...


----------



## Jesssh

If I were her, I'd be clinging to that kid all the time right now. I saw the shopping cart as a way of staying physically close and in control.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jesssh said:


> If I were her, I'd be clinging to that kid all the time right now.



Me too! As tight as humanly possible!


----------



## kcf68

Hopefully, Katie will have a wonderful life after Tom Cruise just like Nicole Kidman.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^  Just a bump in the road...


----------



## lolas

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Totally agree. *Is* there something wrong with that?. I put my 5yr old or 2yr old in the cart. They love it and it keeps them from running to the sweet aisle. Quick, call Family Services!




Agree!! I put my 5.5yr old in the cart every time we shop. Until the official cart police stop & ticket me due to her being too old,big, or heavy.....she will continue to sit there as long as it is comfortable to her 

And yes, it is about keeping her safe,in sight & in control.


----------



## Cocolo

Just for edification, I looked up shopping cart stats, and found a manufacturer for supermarket shopping carts listed that the seats be used for children up to ...."four years of age and who weigh no more than 35 lbs"   I'm not trying to parent someone else's children, just pointing out safety statistics.  The earlier figure as I stated, came from consumer reports regarding shopping cart covers.  This new info is for the cart itself.  But it doesn't take into consideration extraordinary circumstances like the circus atmosphere around the child.

So, at 6, I wouldn't put my child in the shopping cart.  But I'm not Katie, and I am not besieged by people wanting to snap pictures.  Not putting anyone down for what they choose to do, but I thought you might like the info.

The whole divorce is sad for any child, and I hope Tom and Katie can find their way to raise Suri without further stress of battling exes.  And I used to really like Tom, ever since Risky Business, but I think I got over it when he Jumped the [del]Shark[/del] Couch.


----------



## skislope15

Tom is on jay leno tonight....should be interesting to hear his comments for the first time, i think his words and especially his body language should be very telling


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skislope15 said:


> Tom is on jay leno tonight....should be interesting to hear his comments for the first time, i think his words and especially his body language should be very telling



For real? Interesting that a person whose representative issued a statement that they would let the "other side" play it out in the media, that his first move is to go on Leno.  

Yep. uh-huh. 

I'm making popcorn and mojitos for this spectacle. Takers?  Body language experts could indeed make a lot of money during this.


----------



## skislope15

Chances are the interview was booked prior to the filing maybe to celebrate his 50th birthday and promote that movie hes just finished shooing. He may say nothing but hopefully he does


----------



## Swanky

HauteMama said:


> I am just dumbfounded at how much people want to parent other people's children. There are people who are militant about kids riding in carts or strollers after they can walk independently, kids who use a pacifier after 12 months old, kids who use a bottle past 12 months (or even earlier), kids wearing heels or dress-up clothing in public, etc. The big question is why does it matter? Does anyone believe that Katie doesn't love Suri? Just because she may do something as a parent that you wouldn't doesn't make it awful.



OMG, me too, thread after thread and post after post 



Jesssh said:


> If I were her, I'd be clinging to that kid all the time right now. I saw the shopping cart as a way of staying physically close and in control.



YES MA'AM!!!!!!
I'm not famous and my kids still love being picked up . . . they're KIDS for pete's sake.



skislope15 said:


> Tom is on jay leno tonight....should be interesting to hear his comments for the first time, i think his words and especially his body language should be very telling



It's a rerun from June 
Obviously chose that as the one to rerun due to recent news.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skislope15 said:


> Chances are the interview was booked prior to the filing maybe to celebrate his 50th birthday and promote that movie hes just finished shooing. He may say nothing but hopefully he does



I agree. If he doesn't say anything though, it will be the elephant-on-steroids in the room.

EDIT: Nevermind that comment *^^*  Just saw Swanky's clarification.

Re: Childrearing. I agree it brings out the worst in people. Unless something is endangering a child's physical or emotional wellbeing, it's no-one's business. And there will always be differing mindsets about how to raise kids. And each of them are perfectly fine. It's what makes us different, melting pot, yada yada.


----------



## iluvmybags

skislope15 said:


> Tom is on jay leno tonight....should be interesting to hear his comments for the first time, i think his words and especially his body language should be very telling





FreeSpirit71 said:


> For real? Interesting that a person whose representative issued a statement that they would let the "other side" play it out in the media, that his first move is to go on Leno.
> 
> Yep. uh-huh.
> 
> I'm making popcorn and mojitos for this spectacle. Takers?  Body language experts could indeed make a lot of money during this.




The Tonight Show is a rerun - I think it's from early June when he was promoting Rock of Ages (I'm sure it's not a coincidence that THAT'S the show they chose to rerun - probably hoping people would tune in thinking its a new interview)


----------



## iluvmybags

Ladybug09 said:


> Is this kid REALLY sitting in the grocery store buggy????





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Totally agree. *Is* there something wrong with that?. I put my 5yr old or 2yr old in the cart. They love it and it keeps them from running to the sweet aisle. Quick, call Family Services!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That's what that seat is for...





Cocolo said:


> Consumer Reports (rating shopping cart covers) say shopping carts are designed for children 6 months to 3 years old.  Suri was born April 26, 2006, so she's just over 6 now.  When I saw all the recent pictures of Katie carrying her, I thought she was a llittle old for that (every single picture lately) but I attributed it to trying to out maneuver the paps.  So at 6, I also think she's a little old for the cart.  Standing up to get out can be dangerous, they say the most accidents with a shopping cart is the weight of the child tipping it over when they're getting into or out of the cart.



I almost always put my 42 lb, 5.5 year old granddaughter in the front seat of the shopping cart when we go to the grocery store (or Target or anywhere else that has shopping carts).

I pick her up to put her in, and when it's time to come out, I hold onto her while she squats - when you're in a hurry (and probably trying to avoid the paparazzi), it's a lot faster and easier, to get your shopping done with your little one in the cart.

Now, if she were inside the MAIN part of the cart, I'd say that's wrong - I hate when I see that, cuz it's a whole lot easier for the kids to fall outta there than it is for them to fall out of the child seat in front!


----------



## CeeJay

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> She was 26 I think and that's young.  I'm 28 and even in the past two years the way I see things and think of things has changed tremendously.



Chronological age IMO, is a LOT different than "maturity". A lot depends on your life experiences and your personality. My understanding, is that Katie is the "baby" of the family, and while her parents were supportive of her acting aspirations, they were also somewhat overprotective of their "baby".  It then becomes the individual's responsibility to "spread their wings"; I get the sense that she isn't the fiercely independent type .. and as such, it's likely that her level of maturity was vastly different than someone like Michelle Williams who struck out on her own at a very young age (she emancipated herself from her parents - I think she was 16/17 at the time). 

As someone who is also the "baby of the family" but had a very difficult childhood (with one parent institutionalized for much of my childhood), I was forced to grow-up and be self-sufficient very early on.  However, my personality is such that I am fiercely independent and very motivated. I had to put myself through college & graduate school (while also working full-time), with almost zero financial aid from my parents. All that makes one "mature" a lot more, so at 26 .. I would have to say that I pretty much had my *sh!t* together.  (I must mention though, that I was EXTREMELY lucky to have predominantly male colleagues in the workplace .. and trust me, they taught me A LOT about men and how they think .. which was/is the most invaluable knowledge ever!!!). 

So, while she SHOULD HAVE done her research on Scientology, I do believe that she also could have been swept up in the whole "romance" whirlwind (maelstrom). I've seen it happen to women friends of mine; those who I viewed as highly intelligent, independent, self-reliant/motivated .. and yet then do the most stupid things in the name of "love"!  I'm sure WE ALL know people like that!!!


----------



## CeeJay

xikry5talix said:
			
		

> Would anyone care about Katie Holmes's clothing line if she wasn't Mrs. Tom Cruise? Nope.



Spot on!!


----------



## CeeJay

skislope15 said:
			
		

> I don't think they knew she was pregnant from what I read she miscarried very early on and he had already filed for divorce when she did



I still remember Tom stating in some article that "Nicole knows what she did"; WTF?!?!   Always made me wonder if he was pissed that she had gotten pregnant and had not embraced Scientology (nor was she going to) and as such, their child could never be the reincarnation of LRH!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:
			
		

> I still remember Tom stating in some article that "Nicole knows what she did"; WTF?!?!   Always made me wonder if he was pissed that she had gotten pregnant and had not embraced Scientology (nor was she going to) and as such, their child could never be the reincarnation of LRH!!



I remember that, and I saw her on Oprah later, and she seemed to have no idea of what she did. I think Katie was a young 26, and let's face it, Tom is only going to show her what he wants to see. He's a actor after all. I watched him on the Jay Leno rerun tonight, and while he doesn't do anything for me,I can see why Katie  was so charmed. Haven't we all had doubts but gone through with things anyway? By the time she realized she made a mistake, she had Suri and was a few years into the marriage. I wish her the best. All of the stuff I've read about SeaOrg and Scientology is downright creepy.


----------



## basicandorganic

I don't understand why people are all like "well hurr she should have done her research" - we have no idea what was going on at that time of her life, how hard they were pressuring her, etc. People can be extremely convincing and manipulative. Especially people like that. Do you blame every victim that Scientology has claimed? Because they've claimed a lot of intelligent people...

Yeah. She should have done her research. And knowing what her father is like, she probably did her research and she probably found nothing wrong with it. You can't possibly predict the future and especially when people are in a hard place, they often turn to religion as a way out...


----------



## Shangai

basicandorganic said:


> I don't understand why people are all like "well hurr she should have done her research" - we have no idea what was going on at that time of her life, how hard they were pressuring her, etc. People can be extremely convincing and manipulative. Especially people like that. Do you blame every victim that Scientology has claimed? Because they've claimed a lot of intelligent people...
> 
> Yeah. She should have done her research. And knowing what her father is like, she probably did her research and she probably found nothing wrong with it. You can't possibly predict the future and especially when people are in a hard place, they often turn to religion as a way out...



Good point.


----------



## Juicyanne

she isn't a child but a grown woman


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Juicyanne said:


> she isn't a child but a grown woman



And what grown woman hasn't made a mistake in the relationship arena? She's made her mistake, she's realised it, and is taking steps to rectify it.  

Unfortunately she's up against a very manipulative group whose methods are quite frightening. I think she's doing the only thing she can by playing it publicly. By the sound of it, she's had some very good advice on how to deal with them - and that includes Tom.


----------



## Juicyanne

Didn't they have a contract? Didn't she know he is gay?


----------



## CocoMeow

Katie Holmes was so love-struck with Tom at first.. although being somewhat of a celebrity herself, he was like a god to her and they were crazy about each other. I knew it was a matter of time.. things seemed to move too fast, she dived in head first without looking and realized life with him isnt all cupcakes and butterflies. Im surprised things lasted this long between them even, I wouldnt be surprised if it were for Suri.

Tom Cruise seemed to change Katie Holmes.. she was always so bubbly and smiley prior to the relationship but after Tom, she was always caught looking cold, unhappy, even old. And then Tom telling everyone her new name is "Kate," not "Katie," because "Kate" is a "grown up" name, really makes me sense that he was trying to paint this image of her. I think he liked having the idea of someone quite a bit younger than him at first but then tried to mold her into the image of an older woman, which also tells me he was quite controlling in the relationship.


----------



## CeeJay

basicandorganic said:
			
		

> I don't understand why people are all like "well hurr she should have done her research" - we have no idea what was going on at that time of her life, how hard they were pressuring her, etc. People can be extremely convincing and manipulative. Especially people like that. Do you blame every victim that Scientology has claimed? Because they've claimed a lot of intelligent people...
> 
> Yeah. She should have done her research. And knowing what her father is like, she probably did her research and she probably found nothing wrong with it. You can't possibly predict the future and especially when people are in a hard place, they often turn to religion as a way out...


 
Nevermind ...


----------



## Nathalya

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And what grown woman hasn't made a mistake in the relationship arena? She's made her mistake, she's realised it, and is taking steps to rectify it.
> 
> Unfortunately she's up against a very manipulative group whose methods are quite frightening. I think she's doing the only thing she can by playing it publicly. By the sound of it, she's had some very good advice on how to deal with them - and that includes Tom.


 


basicandorganic said:


> I don't understand why people are all like "well hurr she should have done her research" - we have no idea what was going on at that time of her life, how hard they were pressuring her, etc. People can be extremely convincing and manipulative. Especially people like that. Do you blame every victim that Scientology has claimed? Because they've claimed a lot of intelligent people...
> 
> Yeah. She should have done her research. And knowing what her father is like, she probably did her research and she probably found nothing wrong with it. You can't possibly predict the future and especially when people are in a hard place, they often turn to religion as a way out...


 
ita!


----------



## lolas

Had Katie been a mature 26 yr old, or a bit sophisticated...Tom would have NOT persued her. He knew what he wanted,& he found it in her. What he wasn't counting on was that shed wake up & smell the roses once Suri was born. 

It was fine to date independ, strong willed women like Penelope, or Sophia Vergara (great exposure) but he would never marry such. Katie suited his needs, and the CoS approved.

Funny how that backfired.


----------



## Alexenjie

chowlover2 said:


> I remember that, and I saw her on Oprah later, and she seemed to have no idea of what she did.



I  heard rumors about Nicole having an affair with her co star from Moulin Rouge, Ewan McGregor. I also read that Tom thought her pregnancy was with Ewan, not him. Who knows though?

There is a big part of me that thinks Nicole had a ten year contract and Katie had one for five.  I don't think anyone will want to remain with Tom Cruise forever, just my opinion.

.


----------



## karo

New pic from Elle magazine
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...--shot-weeks-announcing-split-Tom-Cruise.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> is something wrong w/ that?


Yes *I* do believe that there is something *Wrong* with that. She is Too Big for that...which I thought was My opinion free to express on this thread....

ETA: If certain Opinions are not allowed as it seems from a Mod and several posters in this thread, PLEASE let Me know.


----------



## Swanky

*LOL!* :okay:


----------



## Ladybug09

Cocolo said:


> Consumer Reports (rating shopping cart covers) say shopping carts are designed for children 6 months to 3 years old. Suri was born April 26, 2006, so she's just over 6 now. When I saw all the recent pictures of Katie carrying her, I thought she was a llittle old for that (every single picture lately) but I attributed it to trying to out maneuver the paps. So at 6, I also think she's a little old for the cart. Standing up to get out can be dangerous, they say the most accidents with a shopping cart is the weight of the child tipping it over when they're getting into or out of the cart.


 Thank you. this is what I was saying, but I didn't know I have to Explain myself on open forum.

Also, the 'cart cover' or whatever the official term is for it, I'm like she's 6...hopefully she's not licking the cart or nothing at that age.

I think the carrying is too much tooo, but with the media frenzy around her I totally understand.


----------



## Ladybug09

HauteMama said:


> I am just dumbfounded at how much people want to parent other people's children. There are people who are militant about kids riding in carts or strollers after they can walk independently, kids who use a pacifier after 12 months old, kids who use a bottle past 12 months (or even earlier), kids wearing heels or dress-up clothing in public, etc. The big question is why does it matter? Does anyone believe that Katie doesn't love Suri? Just because she may do something as a parent that you wouldn't doesn't make it awful.


 simple answer...it's a Public forum, where everyone (including you) on this board has given their opionions on various topics....And after all it is a 'Celebrity Gossip' section.....


----------



## Swanky

You know how a forum works. . .  if you're going to judge people, others will probably respond   You have to explain nothing - no one does, in fact, seemed like the conversation had already moved past that


----------



## Swanky

She looks pretty in those pics, she'll be a hot commodity.


----------



## Ladybug09

ETA:

I thought, we were talking about Katie yet everyone has to talk about what they do with Their child...and get personally offended...

Last I looked, Katie, is a Public figure and people are going to talk/have opinions about her...if not, this entire thread wouldn't exist.

Agree with below.



Cocolo said:


> Just for edification, I looked up shopping cart stats, and found a manufacturer for supermarket shopping carts listed that the seats be used for children up to ...."four years of age and who weigh no more than 35 lbs" I'm not trying to parent someone else's children, just pointing out safety statistics. The earlier figure as I stated, came from consumer reports regarding shopping cart covers. This new info is for the cart itself. But it doesn't take into consideration extraordinary circumstances like the circus atmosphere around the child.
> 
> So, at 6, I wouldn't put my child in the shopping cart. But I'm not Katie, and I am not besieged by people wanting to snap pictures. Not putting anyone down for what they choose to do, but I thought you might like the info.
> 
> The whole divorce is sad for any child, and I hope Tom and Katie can find their way to raise Suri without further stress of battling exes. And I used to really like Tom, ever since Risky Business, but I think I got over it when he Jumped the [del]Shark[/del] Couch.


----------



## sdkitty

I do think 26 is young.
At least looking back at myself at 26, I think I may have appeared to be mature but I wasn't when it came to relationships.
As far as getting swept away by romance, how about getting swept away by a huge hollywood star with tremendous wealth?



CeeJay said:


> Chronological age IMO, is a LOT different than "maturity". A lot depends on your life experiences and your personality. My understanding, is that Katie is the "baby" of the family, and while her parents were supportive of her acting aspirations, they were also somewhat overprotective of their "baby". It then becomes the individual's responsibility to "spread their wings"; I get the sense that she isn't the fiercely independent type .. and as such, it's likely that her level of maturity was vastly different than someone like Michelle Williams who struck out on her own at a very young age (she emancipated herself from her parents - I think she was 16/17 at the time).
> 
> As someone who is also the "baby of the family" but had a very difficult childhood (with one parent institutionalized for much of my childhood), I was forced to grow-up and be self-sufficient very early on. However, my personality is such that I am fiercely independent and very motivated. I had to put myself through college & graduate school (while also working full-time), with almost zero financial aid from my parents. All that makes one "mature" a lot more, so at 26 .. I would have to say that I pretty much had my *sh!t* together. (I must mention though, that I was EXTREMELY lucky to have predominantly male colleagues in the workplace .. and trust me, they taught me A LOT about men and how they think .. which was/is the most invaluable knowledge ever!!!).
> 
> So, while she SHOULD HAVE done her research on Scientology, I do believe that she also could have been swept up in the whole "romance" whirlwind (maelstrom). I've seen it happen to women friends of mine; those who I viewed as highly intelligent, independent, self-reliant/motivated .. and yet then do the most stupid things in the name of "love"! I'm sure WE ALL know people like that!!!


----------



## bisbee

Cocolo said:


> Just for edification, I looked up shopping cart stats, and found a manufacturer for supermarket shopping carts listed that the seats be used for children up to ...."four years of age and who weigh no more than 35 lbs" I'm not trying to parent someone else's children, just pointing out safety statistics. The earlier figure as I stated, came from consumer reports regarding shopping cart covers. This new info is for the cart itself. But it doesn't take into consideration extraordinary circumstances like the circus atmosphere around the child.


 


Ladybug09 said:


> Thank you. this is what I was saying, but I didn't know I have to Explain myself on open forum.
> 
> Also, the 'cart cover' or whatever the official term is for it, I'm like she's 6...hopefully she's not licking the cart or nothing at that age.
> 
> I think the carrying is too much tooo, but with the media frenzy around her I totally understand.


 
I know for a fact that thousands of parents put their kids in shopping carts daily without thinking about the shopping cart statistics. If your child bugs you enough, and they can fit into the cart, I'd like to see what the rest of you would do!

And...that is not a "cart cover" - it's the blanket that the child insists on carrying around with her. Suri is not the only child who insists on carrying a blanket around long past the age when it would be "acceptable". In fact, any child who is subjected to the photographers and reporters like she is needs as much security as she can get! And it's not a bad idea to cover the cart seat, even for a "big girl" like Suri.

I wonder how the judges of behavior on this forum would react if they were judged the way they are judging Katie Holmes and Suri! Not very well, I predict. And yes, I know it's a "public forum" - you are entitled to your opinions...and I am entitled to comment!


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> Tom is on jay leno tonight....should be interesting to hear his comments for the first time, i think his words and especially his body language should be very telling


 Uncomfortable.....

He's either going to laugh a lot, and act like nothing is going on, or be brief about what's going on and tense.

I wonder if he tells Leno that the divorce topic is off the table for discussion?



skislope15 said:


> Chances are the interview was booked prior to the filing maybe to celebrate his 50th birthday and promote that movie hes just finished shooing. He may say nothing but hopefully he does


 People cancel interviews all the time. He could have too.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You know how a forum works. . . if you're going to judge people, others will probably respond  You have to explain nothing - no one does, in fact, seemed like the conversation had already moved past that


 Obviously it hasn't if I've received serveral post to my one comment....Am I not allowed comment....is there a time limit...




bisbee said:


> I know for a fact that thousands of parents put their kids in shopping carts daily without thinking about the shopping cart statistics. If your child bugs you enough, and they can fit into the cart, I'd like to see what the rest of you would do!
> 
> And...that is not a "cart cover" - it's the blanket that the child insists on carrying around with her. Suri is not the only child who insists on carrying a blanket around long past the age when it would be "acceptable". In fact, any child who is subjected to the photographers and reporters like she is needs as much security as she can get! And it's not a bad idea to cover the cart seat, even for a "big girl" like Suri.
> 
> I wonder how the judges of behavior on this forum would react if they were judged the way they are judging Katie Holmes and Suri! Not very well, I predict. And yes, I know it's a "public forum" - you are entitled to your opinions...and I am entitled to comment!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*With this 4th of July week, a lot of talk shows are repeats.  Jay Leno, Live with Kelly, Anderson Cooper, etc.  

Jay Leno's show last night was a repeat from June, as others have stated.  Tom didn't have to cancel anything.*


----------



## Swanky

Not getting sucked in  Some people like to argue 

I posted last night that Tom's interview was from June.  In it, he clearly had no idea he was about to be served.


----------



## Chanel522

Isn't the red pen out of ink yet??


----------



## Swanky

*NO!*

Did anyone watch last night?  He is very charismatic.  I've never been a fan, but his manners and attentiveness are impeccable.


----------



## fabae

Cocolo said:


> Consumer Reports (rating shopping cart covers) say shopping carts are designed for children 6 months to 3 years old. Suri was born April 26, 2006, so she's just over 6 now. When I saw all the recent pictures of Katie carrying her, I thought she was a llittle old for that (every single picture lately) but I attributed it to trying to out maneuver the paps. So at 6, I also think she's a little old for the cart. Standing up to get out can be dangerous, they say the most accidents with a shopping cart is the weight of the child tipping it over when they're getting into or out of the cart.


My 5-year-old sits in the cart - why not? - and she can't stand up in it by herself.  She's big enough that she needs my help to get out.  "Too big then" some people will say.  Yeah, well, I know where she is, she can't get hurt, and no one can swipe her.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *NO!*
> 
> Did anyone watch last night? He is very charismatic. I've never been a fan, but his manners and attentiveness are impeccable.


I watched, I'm not even a fan and I can see him sweeping her off her feet! Here you are, an actress that was on a show with a small fan base, and Tom Cruise charges in and sweeps you right off your feet. I don't think age has anything to do with it. I'm 56, and like I said, not a fan, but he would probably sweep me off my feet as well-LOL! I am sure when he was with Katie, she was his only focus. Poor girl didn't have a chance. Not to mention the fact he was her idol growing up. I'm sure most of us on the site have been through this on a lesser scale, there is always 1 guy whose faults we were blind too.


----------



## redney

I still think the divorce is within the terms of their supposed 5 year contract.


----------



## terebina786

redney said:


> I still think the divorce is within the terms of their supposed 5 year contract.


 
I agree. I doubt Tom wanted to blindside Nicole and then do the same to Katie... wouldn't look good for him at all.


----------



## Cocolo

bisbee said:


> I know for a fact that thousands of parents put their kids in shopping carts daily without thinking about the shopping cart statistics. If your child bugs you enough, and they can fit into the cart, I'd like to see what the rest of you would do!
> 
> *And...that is not a "cart cover" - it's the blanket that the child insists on carrying around with her. Suri is not the only child who insists on carrying a blanket around long past the age when it would be "acceptable".* In fact, any child who is subjected to the photographers and reporters like she is needs as much security as she can get! And it's not a bad idea to cover the cart seat, even for a "big girl" like Suri.
> 
> I wonder how the judges of behavior on this forum would react if they were judged the way they are judging Katie Holmes and Suri! Not very well, I predict. And yes, I know it's a "public forum" - you are entitled to your opinions...and I am entitled to comment!



Ok, only since everyone is quoting me, I never thought or said she was in a cart cover.  To be honest, I saw what looked like buttons, and thought Katie had put down a jacket or sweater to cushion and de-germ the seat.  Heck, I even do that for a bag!   *But* I originally looked for something with an approximate age for children in shopping cart seats, and found Consumer Reports talking about cart covers.  I stated where my info came from, not because I thought Suri was in a cart cover, but I figured if the covers are only good for up to 3 years, the child in the seat must not be much past that.

Then when everyone became incensed, I did a further lookup, and came back with a different age and included the weight limit, suggested by a manufacturer of the carts themselves.  So whether that is a blanket, a sweater, a jacket or even a down filled Butt Pillow Suri is sitting on was never an issue.

What people want to do with their own kids is none of my business.  But when someone mentioned the cart, and others got rankled, I just put the info out there.  Now you know a manufacturer of shopping carts says his seats should be for those up to including 35 pounds or 4 years old.  What you do is your own business.  I'm not judging, I don't even know you.  Why are people getting so riled up with a simple statement of age and weight suggested limits?

Again, I hope they can work out their differences and divorce like civilized people, otherwise, it will be hardest on Suri.  I think we can all agree she is going to suffer the most.


----------



## cool girl

Ladybug09 said:


> I guess 'YOUNG' is relative....It's not like she was 19 when she married him She was Late 20s.....she knew....Plus, as much as been wrtten about him in the press, she would have to be either stupid or blind.



True about the press but Tom pre-katie never had much bad press.  His image was very carefully controlled.  Being in your 20's in Hollyweird does not necessarily make you sophisticated or street smart.




> Oh please. Tom's side will be just as vague when they approach the public as they were when he divorced Nicole Kidman "Nicole knows and has always known the reason". My azz. I think he's pissed at the moment because he's not calling the shots like he usually does.
> 
> Stories will start leaking, as they already have, suggesting innuendo..implying Katie is this, that or the other. But it won't come from TC directly.
> 
> *I'm sure Tom is very charming when you first meet him. Interviewers and people commenting on him (pre-KH divorce) have said he makes you feel like the only person in the room. Katie was a girl who got lovebombed and then blindsided by a guy she used to have on her bedroom wall, IMO. By the sound of it, she's just come to her senses and made a break for it. It doesn't only happen in Hollywood, it happens in the real world, without cameras, the "church" and the gossip outlets keeping track of it.*
> 
> Anyone that has read articles on Scientology, particularly relating to Paul Haggis and Marty Rathbun, will see they try and ruin the person's reputation in any way they can. I think this is what we are in for with Katie. I do think she's prepared for it though. She has more backbone than a lot of people (including me) have given her credit for.
> 
> I think Tom Cruise the movie star is the role he plays best (I saw Rock of Ages, I admit). He excels at it. Its Tom Cruise the human being that gives me the creeps.
> 
> Edit: Btw..I'm not saying Katie was entirely naive. *I just don't believe she realised how far down the rabbit hole she'd get taken.*




Agreed he literally swept her off her feet didn't he?  With grand gestures etc.  Proposing on the Eiffel Tower etc.  But she could not have known how controlling he could be etc plus all the stuff about Scientology.  She was willing to let him take control and submit herself to him and pretty much give up her life.

She was very dumb to do that; very dumb.


----------



## Cocolo

His poster was on her bedroom wall.  Can anyone of us honestly say if out adolescent celebrity crush had come to us in later life and tried to sweep us off our feet that we would be able step back and objectively look at the situation?  The whole thing, fame, celebrity, wealth would have been too much for me to turn down.


----------



## redney

Cocolo said:


> His poster was on her bedroom wall. Can anyone of us honestly say if out adolescent celebrity crush had come to us in later life and tried to sweep us off our feet that we would be able step back and objectively look at the situation? The whole thing, fame, celebrity, wealth would have been too much for me to turn down.


 
I now live in the same town as my teenage crush (yep, a poster of him was on my bedroom wall ), and, I see him around town occasionally. Well, his aging process has been a bit rough and he's no longer a crush. Sigh. 

But I see where you're coming from re: Katie.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

redney said:


> I now live in the same town as my teenage crush (yep, a poster of him was on my bedroom wall ), and, I see him around town occasionally. Well, his aging process has been a bit rough and he's no longer a crush. Sigh.
> 
> But I see where you're coming from re: Katie.



Who??????  Come on .....


----------



## cjy

alex spoils me said:


> who?????? Come on .....


 yes!!! Ditto!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

I'd love to know too.


----------



## redney

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Who?????? Come on .....


 


cjy said:


> yes!!! Ditto!!!!


 


Cocolo said:


> I'd love to know too.


 


He was a lead singer of an 80s hair band (I'm old, haha). I don't want to disclose my location by calling him out by name...but if you're a hair band fan, you can probably guess.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

redney said:


> He was a lead singer of an 80s hair band (I'm old, haha). I don't want to disclose my location by calling him out by name...but if you're a hair band fan, you can probably guess.



But... but... there are so many. How about just a hint.

And I love 80's hair bands. Winger, Poison, Ratt, the list goes on. Ok how about this: The US or abroad?


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> I now live in the same town as my teenage crush (yep, a poster of him was on my bedroom wall ), and, I see him around town occasionally. Well, his aging process has been a bit rough and he's no longer a crush. Sigh.
> 
> But I see where you're coming from re: Katie.


lol


----------



## Cocolo

Hairband lead singer who hasn't aged well.  That's a pretty wide net you're casting.  Let's start by eliminating the ones who HAVE aged well.  I'm going to google.  Let's see what we come up with.

Now if Tom had been the lead singer of a hairband, he would be the one that aged well.  (Trying to keep it on Tom/Katie   )


----------



## cjy

redney said:


> He was a lead singer of an 80s hair band (I'm old, haha). I don't want to disclose my location by calling him out by name...but if you're a hair band fan, you can probably guess.


 Hey, I had a poster of David Cassidy!! LOL So don't feel old all by your lonesome!
Gosh the 80's was a big hair time...hum......
I did have a crush on Steve Perry of Journey.


----------



## cjy

I do wish Katie all the best. I admire her for seeing the light. I married wrong the first time, it happens. Don't under stand the hold that so called church/cult has. I am sure she did love him and I am sure just as others have said, he played his part, got the prey and boom. She was a stepford wife, really. Sounds like she has a great support system, good for her. I don't think she will keep as quiet as Nichol did. Oh wait, another name he changed. He always called her Nick, or Nik don't remember the spelling.
He is a strange little man. Good actor though, give the Devil his due there.


----------



## HauteMama

Didn't the lead singers of ALL bands in the '80's have big hair? There are so many possibilities! How about a hint?


----------



## Cocolo

I started a list, but the only one who has aged well is a late comer (I think) and wasn't really a hair band.  Actually, don't know why BonJovi is listed as an 80s hair band.  When I think Hair band, I think Poison, Warrent, White Snake, Ozzie, .....holy poop, how do I know this?  I was post Punk/new wave all the way.  

Sigh, guess we'll never know.  Hey, is it the star Tom is supposedly playing in Rock of Ages?


----------



## cakegirl

My official guess is David Coverdale.


----------



## Cocolo

OMG, I swear I almost guessed him too.


----------



## redney

You girls are too funny!!



cjy said:


> Hey, I had a poster of David Cassidy!! LOL So don't feel old all by your lonesome!
> Gosh the 80's was a big hair time...hum......
> I used to have a crush on Steve Perry of Journey.



OOOOOH I loved Shaun Cassidy! And Steve Perry too!  I loved the "Oh Sherry" video. What a mullet!  



HauteMama said:


> Didn't the lead singers of ALL bands in the '80's have big hair? There are so many possibilities! How about a hint?



Yes. God I was a sucker for the big puffy mullets! 



Cocolo said:


> I started a list, but the only one who has aged well is a late comer (I think) and wasn't really a hair band.  Actually, don't know why BonJovi is listed as an 80s hair band.  When I think Hair band, I think Poison, Warrent, White Snake, Ozzie, .....holy poop, how do I know this?  I was post Punk/new wave all the way.
> 
> Sigh, guess we'll never know.  Hey, is it the star Tom is supposedly playing in Rock of Ages?



 I SO want to see that movie, but not for Tom. 



cakegirl said:


> My official guess is David Coverdale.










WE HAVE A WINNER!!! 

:ninja:

He seems to have aged...roughly...and has tried to compensate with some PS but it really looks odd. 

Sigh. Oh well.

OH, wait back to Tom & Katie....well, maybe if she had met him 15 years after she did, she'd say the same thing.


----------



## HauteMama

When he had it fluffed out, he did have some BIIIIIG hair! And despite age, it seems he's never given up the mullet. I suppose it isn't fair to compare anyone to their 20-something self, but it must be hard to be an aging rock star.


----------



## cakegirl

You made my night! 
That's not so bad, he really was good looking. If I lived in his town I would get the urge to dance on a car every time I saw him!


----------



## Cocolo

And with that, goodnight.  Maybe tomorrow there will be more Tom/Katie news.  Tmz was kind of funny tonight.  They said there were reports and film of alledged UFO activity in the skies the other night.  Then they said it was the same time Tom left Iceland and popped up in LA for his birthday with his older kids.  And, TMZ was unable to find any footage of Tom leaving Iceland, or arriving in LA.  One of the cameramen shout out.  Yeah, we have film!  and they show the ufo action film again.  It was really funny. It was a whole bit about Tom making Katie act like a robot, they devoted quite a bit of time to this whole matter.  Anyone else catch it?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco, you are on fire with that rundown!


----------



## redney

cakegirl said:


> You made my night!
> That's not so bad, he really was good looking. If I lived in his town I would get the urge to dance on a car every time I saw him!


 Just like Tawny!



HauteMama said:


> When he had it fluffed out, he did have some BIIIIIG hair! And despite age, it seems he's never given up the mullet. I suppose it isn't fair to compare anyone to their 20-something self, but it must be hard to be an aging rock star.



He did have a *****in' mane of hair! Now it's still long, but grayish/blondish if that makes sense. Sad. Even David Lee Roth has ditched his 80s mane by now.



Cocolo said:


>





Glad to bring some humor in the thread tonight. Night all!

Back to the Tom & Katie regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## gelbergirl

Who should Katie start dating?  Ashton? Bradley Cooper?
I am sure they are lining up.

Doubt anyone is queing up for Tom, the escape aspect of her departure can not make him look attractive!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20610047,00.html

Katie Holmes Visits Her Divorce Lawyer
BY MIKE FLEEMAN

Update Saturday July 07, 2012 09:20 AM EDT
Originally posted Friday July 06, 2012 05:30 PM EDT

Katie Holmes paid a visit Friday to the high-powered New York law firm representing her in the divorce from Tom Cruise. 

Casually dressed in white jeans and a yellow top, the actress, 33, arrived with four bodyguards in a Mercedes with black-tinted windows about 11:30 a.m. at the midtown Manhattan building housing the offices of Aronson, Mayefsky and Sloan. Daughter Suri, 6, was not with her, observers say. 

PEOPLE has learned that for the past few days, lawyers for Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes have been working to negotiate an agreement between the two stars to avoid a brutal public divorce battle. "Neither one of them wants this to be hashed out in public," says a source. 

Holmes's visit comes after Cruise attorney Bert Fields spoke out to the BBC about the possible next steps for the 50-year-old superstar. 

"Tactically we can't say where Tom will file a divorce case and if he'll be seeking joint custody of Suri," said Fields. 

The divorce case involves legal heavyweights on both coasts. 

Holmes's attorneys Allan Mayefsky and his partner Michael Mosberg work for the firm that represented Peter Cook in his bitter 2008 divorce from Christie Brinkley. Their co-counsel, Jonathan Wolfe of Skoloff & Wolfe in Livingston, N.J., has handled the divorces of football star Braylon Edwards and NHL player Martin Brodeur. 

Fields is a longtime Cruise business lawyer in Los Angeles with a host of celebrity clients. The actor's lead divorce lawyer, Dennis Wasser, is another prominent Hollywood attorney who represented Cruise in his divorce from Nicole Kidman.


----------



## Swanky

usmagazine.com


No one could fault Katie Holmes if she disappeared for a while to a remote, exclusive tropical island with her daughter Suri Cruise in tow. But that's not what she did at all.

Since filing for divorce from Tom Cruise Thursday June 28 -- with the news breaking worldwide one day later -- the 33-year-old Romantics star has become a bona fide, out-and-about New Yorker.

With Suri, 6, frequently at her side, Holmes has made appearances throughout the July 4th week near her new, $12,500-a-month apartment in Manhattan's Chelsea neighborhood: A Project Runway taping, numerous trips to a local Whole Foods supermarket, ice cream outings and lunch at the cute kids' eatery Alice's Tea Cup on the Upper East Side.

On Friday morning, a serene-looking Holmes smiled as photographers and a video crew documented her stroll back into her new Chelsea home. (Watch the video above)

Still, with her estranged husband's well-known connections to the Church of Scientology, rumors have abounded that the actress and fashion designer is being trailed in NYC by members of the talked-about faith.

"With nine bodyguards, she shouldn't be scared!" says Steve Hall, a former member of the Church of Scientology, who worked closely with the organization's head, Cruise's pal David Miscavige, for years. "She should go out in public, because people are going to rally behind her," Hall tells Us Weekly.

Calling himself a "Scientology whistleblower," Hall explains that he's "still a Scientologist" and believes in the spiritual philosophy of the religion, but has distanced himself from "the organization" of the church itself.

"I wouldn't tell her to be afraid. She should be overjoyed," Hall says of Holmes, who stopped going to Scientology classes about a year ago, and who disagreed bitterly with Cruise over some of the stranger tenets of Scientology parenting. "She's free," says Hall. "She should flaunt her freedom and latch on to it."


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes visiting a lawyers office in New York City (July 7).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## skislope15

Source: usmagazine.com
What Katie Holmes Said About Scientology in 2005
July 7, 2012 | 6:19pm EDT
Full Size Image
It's assumed that Katie Holmes will soon sever her ties with the Church of Scientology -- just as she's severing her marital ties with Tom Cruise, the religion's most famous member. The latest issue of Us Weekly reports that the spouses of nearly six years fought "viciously" over raising daughter Suri, 6, by the bizarre guidelines of Scientology parenting, and Holmes ceased attending her own classes over a year ago.
But back in 2005, Holmes was a twentysomething actress deliriously in love -- promoting her role in Batman Begins and her shockingly fast-tracked relationship with Cruise, now 50.
In a somewhat infamous, creepy 2005 interview with W magazine, Holmes gushed about her new man and explained her newfound interest in Scientology. (W reports that that Holmes, raised Catholic, announced her conversion to the faith "three days later" after the sit-down.)
"You know, it's really exciting," Holmes, now 33, said at the time. "I just started auditing. . . and I'm taking some courses, and I really like it. I feel it's really helping. What I like about it is that, you know, I was raised Catholic, and you can be a Catholic and a Scientologist, Jewish and a Scientologist."
Added the Dawson's Creek alum: "I'm learning to celebrate my own spirit, my own being."
Present throughout the chat was Jessica Rodriguez, who W describes as the star's "Scientologist chaperone," who even feeds Holmes a line as she gushes about Cruise to W: "You adore him," Rodriguez tells her. (W points out that the official role of Rodriguez -- born into a family of Scientologists and educated at schools with ties to the religion -- is never explained.)
"I've never met anyone like Tom," Cruises exclaims. "Tom and I will always be in our honeymoon phase . . . Tom is the most incredible man in the world."
Shooting down worries that Cruise is controlling her, Holmes replied: "That's really ludicrous because, I mean, you have to know Tom. He is the most loving, generous man who&hellip; first of all, he wants to help people. He doesn't put pressure on people. He is the kindest, smartest, most adoring man. It's a pleasure and a privilege to be with him."
In November 2006, Holmes and Cruise (parents to newborn Suri) tied the knot in Italy.
Things are a little different today. Holmes filed for divorce from Cruise June 28, asking for sole legal custody of Suri. This past Friday, she spent a marathon session at the midtown Manhattan offices of her attorney, as new reports suggest she and Cruise's legal teams are working out a full settlement.


----------



## chowlover2

I hope that Tom marries a Scientologist his next go round with marriage. Trying to brainwash young women is bad news


----------



## ffwbe

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I hope that Tom marries a Scientologist his next go round with marriage. Trying to brainwash young women is bad news



Ita. Slightly off topic but does anyone know why is first marriage. I assume it was wasn't because Scientology because isn't she the one who introduced him to the religion?


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, I believe Mimi did introduce him to Scientology. No idea why they split, I do believe she was 6 or 7 yrs older, perhaps they grew apart? Or he achieved greater success that she did. I read somewhere recently she wondered when people would stop asking her about him, as he has had 2wives since they were married.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I believe Mimi did introduce him to Scientology. No idea why they split, I do believe she was 6 or 7 yrs older, perhaps they grew apart? Or he achieved greater success that she did. I read somewhere recently she wondered when people would stop asking her about him, as he has had 2wives since they were married.



There are quotes like this attributed to Mimi Rogers:



> He was seriously thinking of becoming a monk. He thought he had to be celibate to maintain the purity of his instrument, but my instrument needed tuning, and we had to split.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> There are quotes like this attributed to Mimi Rogers:



Isn't that odd?


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Cruise-Posing-G-string-temper-like-fury.html

Posing in his G-string and with a temper like fury... Tommy Cruise before I won him fame   

Different man: Eileen Berlin, Tom Cruise's manager from 1980-1983 reveals how the star has turned his life around
She became his surrogate mother and mentor when he was on the cusp of fame. And, as one of the few outsiders to whom Tom Cruise has ever been close, his former personal manager, Eileen Berlin, says that she knew from the start that his relationship with Katie Holmes was doomed.
Breaking her silence for the first time since she signed the actor as her client soon after his 18th birthday, Mrs Berlin said last week that she blamed his pent-up anger created by an abusive childhood for his three broken marriages.
As a child, the star, born Thomas Cruise Mapother IV, suffered from dyslexia, was bullied by his peers, and  beaten and then abandoned  by his father.
At 15, he entered a seminary, intending to become a priest. 
Mrs Berlin, now 77, ran a  New York film and theatrical management agency with her late husband and met Cruise some three years later, after he dropped his surname and made acting his calling instead.
&#8216;His mom had asked him to leave her house, I think because he had had a teenage drinking problem,&#8217; Mrs Berlin said. 
&#8216;She had remarried and he harboured  a lot of anger and resentment at his natural father, who had deserted him and his three sisters.
&#8216;Every time I saw him, he would be with a girl, but I never saw him with the same girl twice. It was almost like he  had to prove he was wanted &#8211; or maybe he wanted to feel loved. 
&#8216;I wasn&#8217;t surprised Katie  broke up with him. I was just surprised it lasted as long as it did. I was surprised when he married his first wife, Mimi Rogers, and I was surprised it lasted ten years a second time, with Nicole Kidman.

&#8216;Tom was moody and would get angry in a snap of your fingers. It was like something was smouldering and it would boil up and explode.&#8217;
Carrying a guitar and a  duffle bag stuffed with a few possessions, Cruise moved  into the manager&#8217;s Manhattan apartment for three months after he signed up with her company. In 1981, he signed the contract for his breakthrough action film, Taps.
Mrs Berlin arranged for him to pose for publicity portraits. In one of them, dressed in tight jeans and a tank top, he strikes a belligerent pose and flexes his muscles but in others, he smiles with innocent charm. 

Close: Proof sheets of a photo shoot of Tom Cruise taken in 1981 when Eileen Berlin was his manager; on top is birthday note he wrote to Eileen
&#8216;By the time I met him, he had decided he could be a star,&#8217; she said. &#8216;He wanted to be treated like a star and he acted like a star. He would walk around my house in a little G-string strap and nothing else. I had a mirrored wall and he would stand in front of it, flexing his biceps and admiring himself. 
&#8216;I was a bit embarrassed but he liked to show off his body.  He had a great pride in it.&#8217;

Cheeky: Some posed shots Tom Cruise sent of himself to former manager Eileen Berlin
Though he could be moody,  the young lodger also had a charming side. Mrs Berlin said: &#8216;He was sweet, respectful and mannerly to a fault. He always addressed me as &#8220;ma&#8217;am&#8221; and my husband as &#8220;sir&#8221;. But he was so private, he couldn&#8217;t show his true feelings. You would get so far and he would close down. I am sure his wives would have come up against that barrier.&#8217;
&#8216;He would channel his rage into his roles,&#8217; Mrs Berlin said.
&#8216;For Taps, he locked himself in the closet. He said he thought about someone raping his sister before he filmed a scene where he blasted a machine gun. Once, my husband and I took him out for lunch while they were on location and a waitress said, &#8220;Are you one of the actors?&#8217;&#8217; Tom said to us, &#8220;Please tell her not to ask me any questions. I&#8217;m  still in character.&#8221;&#8201;&#8217;  
Another time, a row broke out when Mrs Berlin gave him a surprise birthday present &#8211; an album in which she had pasted photos of him from fan magazines. Mrs Berlin said: &#8216;He screamed, &#8220;I didn&#8217;t want to be in the teen mags.&#8221; He threw the album hard at me and it hit me on the cheek.&#8217;
THEIR professional relationship ended in 1983 but they stayed in touch and during a subsequent dinner, he mentioned the Church of Scientology, crediting it with helping him overcome his childhood learning disorder. Mrs Berlin says she started to receive invitations to church events.  
&#8216;I think Tom was the perfect candidate for Scientology,&#8217;  she said.
&#8216;He didn&#8217;t believe in therapy but he obviously needed help. He just couldn&#8217;t have a relationship and I think that was because you have to open yourself up and he&#8217;d been too hurt by his father to do that.
&#8216;The world sees this  good-looking guy, worth millions. I still just see this  little boy.&#8217;


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Cruise-Posing-G-string-temper-like-fury.html
> 
> Posing in his G-string and with a temper like fury... Tommy Cruise before I won him fame
> 
> Different man: Eileen Berlin, Tom Cruise's manager from 1980-1983 reveals how the star has turned his life around
> She became his surrogate mother and mentor when he was on the cusp of fame. And, as one of the few outsiders to whom Tom Cruise has ever been close, his former personal manager, Eileen Berlin, says that she knew from the start that his relationship with Katie Holmes was doomed.
> Breaking her silence for the first time since she signed the actor as her client soon after his 18th birthday, Mrs Berlin said last week that she blamed his pent-up anger created by an abusive childhood for his three broken marriages.
> As a child, the star, born Thomas Cruise Mapother IV, suffered from dyslexia, was bullied by his peers, and beaten and then abandoned by his father.
> At 15, he entered a seminary, intending to become a priest.
> Mrs Berlin, now 77, ran a New York film and theatrical management agency with her late husband and met Cruise some three years later, after he dropped his surname and made acting his calling instead.
> His mom had asked him to leave her house, I think because he had had a teenage drinking problem, Mrs Berlin said.
> She had remarried and he harboured a lot of anger and resentment at his natural father, who had deserted him and his three sisters.
> Every time I saw him, he would be with a girl, but I never saw him with the same girl twice. It was almost like he had to prove he was wanted  or maybe he wanted to feel loved.
> I wasnt surprised Katie broke up with him. I was just surprised it lasted as long as it did. I was surprised when he married his first wife, Mimi Rogers, and I was surprised it lasted ten years a second time, with Nicole Kidman.
> 
> Tom was moody and would get angry in a snap of your fingers. It was like something was smouldering and it would boil up and explode.
> Carrying a guitar and a duffle bag stuffed with a few possessions, Cruise moved into the managers Manhattan apartment for three months after he signed up with her company. In 1981, he signed the contract for his breakthrough action film, Taps.
> Mrs Berlin arranged for him to pose for publicity portraits. In one of them, dressed in tight jeans and a tank top, he strikes a belligerent pose and flexes his muscles but in others, he smiles with innocent charm.
> 
> Close: Proof sheets of a photo shoot of Tom Cruise taken in 1981 when Eileen Berlin was his manager; on top is birthday note he wrote to Eileen
> By the time I met him, he had decided he could be a star, she said. He wanted to be treated like a star and he acted like a star. He would walk around my house in a little G-string strap and nothing else. I had a mirrored wall and he would stand in front of it, flexing his biceps and admiring himself.
> I was a bit embarrassed but he liked to show off his body. He had a great pride in it.
> 
> Cheeky: Some posed shots Tom Cruise sent of himself to former manager Eileen Berlin
> Though he could be moody, the young lodger also had a charming side. Mrs Berlin said: He was sweet, respectful and mannerly to a fault. He always addressed me as maam and my husband as sir. But he was so private, he couldnt show his true feelings. You would get so far and he would close down. I am sure his wives would have come up against that barrier.
> He would channel his rage into his roles, Mrs Berlin said.
> For Taps, he locked himself in the closet. He said he thought about someone raping his sister before he filmed a scene where he blasted a machine gun. Once, my husband and I took him out for lunch while they were on location and a waitress said, Are you one of the actors? Tom said to us, Please tell her not to ask me any questions. Im still in character.&#8201;
> Another time, a row broke out when Mrs Berlin gave him a surprise birthday present  an album in which she had pasted photos of him from fan magazines. Mrs Berlin said: He screamed, I didnt want to be in the teen mags. He threw the album hard at me and it hit me on the cheek.
> THEIR professional relationship ended in 1983 but they stayed in touch and during a subsequent dinner, he mentioned the Church of Scientology, crediting it with helping him overcome his childhood learning disorder. Mrs Berlin says she started to receive invitations to church events.
> I think Tom was the perfect candidate for Scientology, she said.
> He didnt believe in therapy but he obviously needed help. He just couldnt have a relationship and I think that was because you have to open yourself up and hed been too hurt by his father to do that.
> The world sees this good-looking guy, worth millions. I still just see this little boy.


Very interesting!


----------



## sdkitty

fascinating.....although everything has to be taken with a grain of salt

but the part about people only being able to get so close to him before hitting a barrier rings true to me......Seems like he's great at superficial relationships...e.g., talk show hosts and co-workers love him  -- but that's very different than marriage



chowlover2 said:


> Very interesting!


----------



## Allisonfaye

They are now talking settlement which is what I thought they would. There is something that Tom wants to keep quiet so he doesn't want this to go to court.


----------



## NY_Mami

Tom and his Scientology goons needs to have a seat....


----------



## Allisonfaye

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *NO!*
> 
> Did anyone watch last night?  He is very charismatic.  I've never been a fan, but his manners and attentiveness are impeccable.



I see him as very intense and I think that would get old after a while.


Personally, I don't think there was a contract. If there was, why would he be blindsided by her leaving him? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are quotes like this attributed to Mimi Rogers:


That quote is hilarious!

I heard the Monk stuff about him when he was younger/pre Hollywood.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## chowlover2

The best thing for Tom is a settlement as soon as possible. I don't think he wants things coming out and tarnishing him careerwise. I also doubt he wants to give up Suri, so it will be an interesting battle. Katie isn't going to back down from full custody. I hope she has some interesting things up her sleeve against Tom & Scientology.


----------



## chowlover2

Here's an interesting read from Newsweek 





> http://www.thedailybeast.com/newswe...email;cheatsheet_morning&utm_term=Cheat Sheet


----------



## sdkitty

I agree...Tom will need to settle to avoid bad publicity.....his image is all-important



chowlover2 said:


> The best thing for Tom is a settlement as soon as possible. I don't think he wants things coming out and tarnishing him careerwise. I also doubt he wants to give up Suri, so it will be an interesting battle. Katie isn't going to back down from full custody. I hope she has some interesting things up her sleeve against Tom & Scientology.


 


chowlover2 said:


> Here's an interesting read from Newsweek


that is interesting...thanks


----------



## chowlover2

After reading about him being abused as a kid, I see why he latched on to Scientology. I'm sure the " auditing ", bringing up his past helped free him from it. And I'm sure the organization gives him a lot of affirmations he never had as a kid. I totally get it now. He would have been better off seeing a psychiatrist, since Scientology is all about the money, but to each his own.


----------



## gelbergirl

chowlover2 said:


> Here's an interesting read from Newsweek



This article on his year in the seminary is interesting.  I read something also that indicated his Mom needed him to go in there as it would guarantee him a daily meal (money was a problem after the divorce.)
Cute pic though of a young Tom Cruise.


----------



## knasarae

Eonline just reported they have reached a settlement:

http://www.eonline.com/news/328413/...ent-vow-to-keep-suri-s-best-interests-in-mind


----------



## cakegirl

That was incredibly fast! Katie really played this well!


----------



## cosmogrl5

If that is truly the case, I think it's great.  Dragging it out into something ugly will only impact Suri.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This has got to be a record!! I call this taking care of business.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> This has got to be a record!! I call this taking care of business.



Kim K weeps


----------



## skislope15

Tmz is reporting the settlement as well.
 They've also released a joint statement.
http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/09/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-joint-statement-suri-custody/

Im guessing by how fast this was settled that the issue wasnt scientology, she may just not be in love anymore.....


----------



## lovehgss1

Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes reach divorce settlement


   LOS ANGELES, July 9 (Reuters) - Hollywood superstar Tom Cruise and his actress wife Katie Holmes settled their divorce on Monday in what her lawyer called a "speedy resolution" to a case that prompted questions over the raising of their daughter and the Church of Scientology. 
   "The case has been settled and the agreement has been signed. We are thrilled for Katie and her family and are excited to watch as she embarks on the next chapter of her life," Holmes attorney Jonathan Wolfe of New Jersey-based firm Skoloff & Wolfe said in a statement to Reuters. 
   A representative for Cruise, who rose to stardom in 1983's  "Risky Business" and became a top draw with 1986's "Top Gun", also confirmed the settlement. 
   Holmes, 33, filed for divorce from the "Mission: Impossible" star Cruise, 50, on June 28, ahead of the long Independence Day holiday week in the United States. 
   Cruise was filming in Iceland, and a source near the A-list movie actor said the divorce filing in New York took him by surprise. 
   Celebrity media outlets have speculated that Holmes had whisked 6-year-old daughter Suri away from the couple's Beverly Hills home to New York City because she did not want the girl raised in the Church of Scientology, of which Cruise is a key member. 
   But representatives and lawyers for the pair have declined to comment on Holmes' intent, and the only public words from either star about the divorce case came in a statement Monday in which they said they were trying to settle issues privately. 
   "We are committed to working together as parents to accomplishing what is in our daughter Suri's best interests," the pair said in a joint statement. "We want to keep matters affecting our family private and express our respect for each other's commitment to each of our respective beliefs and support each other's roles as parents." 
   In the end, the statement from Holmes' attorney seemed to indicate that attorneys and the couple had worked all last week to reach an agreement. Wolfe thanked Cruise's attorneys for "their professionalism and diligence that helped bring about this speedy resolution." 
(Reporting By Bob Tourtellotte in Los Angeles; Editing by David Gregorio)


----------



## DC-Cutie

skislope15 said:


> Tmz is reporting the settlement as well.
> They've also released a joint statement.
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/09/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-joint-statement-suri-custody/
> 
> Im guessing by how fast this was settled that the issue wasnt scientology, she may just not be in love anymore.....



I think Scientology played a part.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*She has something BIG on him that he doesn't want known.  Good for her.*


----------



## DC-Cutie

DebbieAnn said:


> *She has something BIG on him that he doesn't want known.  Good for her.*



Bingo!  Katie played her cards.


----------



## Snow8

skislope15 said:


> Tmz is reporting the settlement as well.
> They've also released a joint statement.
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/09/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-joint-statement-suri-custody/
> 
> Im guessing by how fast this was settled that the issue wasnt scientology, she may just not be in love anymore.....




^I was reading some stuff online, apparently supported by prominent ex-high ranking-scientologists, and they predicted a settlement would be reached very quickly. They emphasized a quick settlement would primarily be for the benefit of scientology as her actions in this divorce have the church of scientology (and Tom Cruise) by the b@lls.


----------



## Snow8

DC-Cutie said:


> Bingo!  Katie played her cards.



Yup!

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-divorce-scientology-344687


----------



## cakegirl

I imagine Tom was under pressure from both Scientology and movie studios to keep the lid on the secrets and make this go away fast. He is in some big budget upcoming movies and studios stand to lose million if public opinion turns against him even more.


----------



## bag-princess

DebbieAnn said:


> *She has something BIG on him that he doesn't want known.  Good for her.*




yep!  i was saying the other day - i think he is going to realize that he vastly underestimated miss katie!!!!


----------



## Swanky

love this excerpt:



> "Katie ambushed Tom Cruise and in so doing outwitted some of the most controlling people on Earth," says Karen De La Carriere, who was once one of the most powerful executives in Scientology and was married to Heber Jentzsch, Scientology's longtime president who mysteriously hasn't been seen in years. De La Carriere shocked the church by leaving in 2010 and telling secrets in anti-Miscavige blogs -- including her claim that she was kept for six months against her will at the secretive church base camp near Hemet, Calif. "I have no doubt that she&#8217;s being tailed by them. It's par for the course. But she had to have planned this very carefully, right down to using disposable cell phones and laptops to throw people off her trail. It had to have been a very cloak-and-dagger operation."



would be interesting to see Katie and Nicole having coffee in Nashville


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I already feel sorry for his next wife.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"cloak and dagger operation" i love it!!  Sounds like something from mission impossible.


----------



## cakegirl

BagOuttaHell said:


> I already feel sorry for his next wife.


You can guarantee her dad won't be a lawyer!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I already feel sorry for his next wife.



I don't.  

Because at this point you have to be living under a rocker or deep in the mountains of some far away country, not to hear about TomKat...  The next chick, HAS to know what she's getting into.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't.
> 
> Because at this point you have to be living under a rocker or deep in the mountains of some far away country, not to hear about TomKat...  The next chick, HAS to know what she's getting into.


----------



## knasarae

DebbieAnn said:


> *She has something BIG on him that he doesn't want known. Good for her.*


 
I think so too.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> would be interesting to see Katie and Nicole having coffee in Nashville


 
Lol!



DC-Cutie said:


> I don't.
> 
> Because at this point you have to be living under a rocker or deep in the mountains of some far away country, not to hear about TomKat... The next chick, HAS to know what she's getting into.


 
Agreed.  He should just marry a Scientologist.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*After 3 divorces, he should get a live-in girlfriend.*


----------



## Swanky

There will have to be a movie about Scientology, no?
Like that Tom Hanks movie. . .  can't remember the name{?}


----------



## skislope15

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> There will have to be a movie about Scientology, no?
> Like that Tom Hanks movie. . .  can't remember the name{?}



Divinci code?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Something tells me that an unwritten rule in Scientology is to marry an non-member, so they can be initiated and brainwashed.


----------



## cakegirl

The Master is the movie with Phillip Seymour Hoffman "inspired by" Scientology.


----------



## basicandorganic

DC-Cutie said:


> Something tells me that an unwritten rule in Scientology is to marry an non-member, so they can be initiated and brainwashed.




Tbh I think Tom married non-scientologists to kill two birds with one stone: maintains a sense of normalcy in the public eye, and is able to convert/control another person


----------



## DC-Cutie

basicandorganic said:


> Tbh I think Tom married non-scientologists to kill two birds with one stone: maintains a sense of normalcy in the public eye, and is able to convert/control another person



Now what do you think his gameplan will be?  Clearly, he's proven to be not-normal, strange, controlling, etc.


----------



## Swanky

yessssss, Davinci Code!

I'm happy for Katie, hopefully her full custody plea works out for her.
Both deserve happiness, need to find truly compatible people.  Probably best for Katie that they were only married 5 yrs and had 1 child.


----------



## ebonyone

I'm glad it ended peacefully and private. I hope they find happiness with different partners.


----------



## Sassys

I am sure Katie's contract would have been up in a couple of years.  Tom was just upset, she broke the contract before he was supposed to.


----------



## Sassys

DebbieAnn said:


> *She has something BIG on him that he doesn't want known.  Good for her.*



Let me guess; he's gay OR he is not Suri's bio dad.


----------



## cakegirl

Sassys said:


> Let me guess; he's gay OR he is not Suri's bio dad.


He's gay AND he's not her dad AND he's really 5'4.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cakegirl said:


> He's gay AND he's not her dad AND he's really 5'4.



I... Die...


----------



## Ladybug09

cakegirl said:


> That was incredibly fast! Katie really played this well!


 That's what I was just telling my friend...timing and the element of surprise!



DebbieAnn said:


> *She has something BIG on him that he doesn't want known. Good for her.*


 That was one of my first thoughts!

To me I find this kind of stupid though....why would someone settle their divorce quickly just becuase of its impact on the Church? Unless he's a pastor or something it's just crazy....

I do get the point though since he is so entwined with Scient.



Snow8 said:


> ^I was reading some stuff online, apparently supported by prominent ex-high ranking-scientologists, and they predicted a settlement would be reached very quickly. *They emphasized a quick settlement would primarily be for the benefit of scientology as her actions in this divorce have the church of scientology (and Tom Cruise)* by the b@lls.





cakegirl said:


> I imagine Tom was under pressure from both Scientology and movie studios to keep the lid on the secrets and make this go away fast. He is in some big budget upcoming movies and studios stand to lose million if public opinion turns against him even more.


 This too!



BagOuttaHell said:


> I already feel sorry for his next wife.


 And you KNOW there will be another...wash, rinse, repeat!



DebbieAnn said:


> *After 3 divorces, he should get a live-in girlfriend.*


 Yep, a la George Clooney and when they don't follow the rules/contract is over, move on get a new one.


----------



## iluvmybags

Ladybug09 said:


> To me I find this kind of stupid though....why would someone settle their divorce quickly just becuase of its impact on the Church? Unless he's a pastor or something it's just crazy....
> 
> I do get the point though since he is so entwined with Scient.



Maybe because Katie doesn't really care, or she's not a vengeful person out for revenge.  Maybe she just wanted to be free of Tom and the whole marriage - the sooner she could get it over with, the sooner she can move on.  What good would it have done to drag it out, if all she really wanted was to be out of the marriage with primary custody of Suri?


----------



## Ladybug09

cakegirl said:


> he's gay and he's not her dad* and he's really 5'4*.


 lol


----------



## cosmogrl5

I wonder how long it will be before he starts interviewing new wives.  Apparently, that's what he does.  I am sure that he already has a list of candidates!


----------



## chowlover2

It's all so strange. He was with Nicole 10 yrs and she really seemed to be in love with him and he dumped her. I don't think she was interviewed like Katie. I think Tom was looking for someone young and moldable and Katie fit the bill. He thought he could make her embrace Scientology since she was so smitten with him. I think Nicole's mistake was when she said " I am not a Scientologist ".


----------



## cosmogrl5

I cannot even articulate how much he creeps me out.  I'd love to be a fly on the wall during his whole wife selection process.  Then there's that laugh of his and the Scientology connections.  Just downright creepy, as I said.  If it wasn't for those MI movies, I'd write him off completely... but I love them.


----------



## chowlover2

This is just downright creepy 





> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ust-days-ago-July-4.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## sheanabelle

cakegirl said:


> He's gay AND he's not her dad AND he's really 5'4.



hahaha.
Agreed on all accounts.


----------



## Chanel522

:giggles:





cakegirl said:


> He's gay AND he's not her dad AND he's really 5'4.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sassys said:


> Let me guess; he's gay OR he is not Suri's bio dad.



Exactly what I was thinking. Tom folded like a cheap suit! I was expecting Katie to get custody ultimately but after a fight. 

Suri looks like she could be Tom's kid, but usually you can see the bio- dad plainly in a child's face and I just don't see that with Suri. On the other hand, would a narcissist like Tom be so into a kid not biologically his?


----------



## sdkitty

Jenny Cadine said:


> Exactly what I as thinking. Tom folded like a cheap suit! I was expecting Katie to get custody ultimately but after a fight.
> 
> Suri looks like she could be Tom's kid, but usually you can see the bio- dad plainly in a child's face and I just don't see that with Suri. On the other hand, would a narcissist like Tom be so into a kid not biologically his?


 
It seems to me Suri got a whole lot more attention than his two adopted kids with Nicole. 
All the baby fashionista stuff, etc.
  But that doesn't necessarily mean she is is biological child.  I could be just that his wife delivered her and she appeared to be his?  or could be the different mother's style of child rearing.
Were the first two kids adopted as infants?  I don't remember.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I just want to know who got custody of the spaceship.

Honestly? I think Katie played the game well. Every gossip mag here in Oz (and probably all over the world) is carrying details about Scientology, including questioning the disappearance of David Miscavige's wife and his MIL's death. This is _not_ what the "church" would want. You can bet they wanted the focus off CoS immediately. 

Katie left them with no alternative but to take the route that would shut down talk about Tom's personal life and the Church. Not that this will succeed completely.


----------



## chowlover2

I just heard they reached a settlement! OMG! That was fast! No idea about terms or custody, will let you know whenI hear more.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

chowlover2 said:


> I just heard they reached a settlement! OMG! That was fast! No idea about terms or custody, will let you know whenI hear more.



Yep. ^^ That's what my comment above was about.  They are trying to shut down speculation. Tom and the Church had nowhere to go with this.


----------



## basicandorganic

DC-Cutie said:


> Now what do you think his gameplan will be?  Clearly, he's proven to be not-normal, strange, controlling, etc.



You're gonna see a lot of back peddling by his PR company. I mean, Hill & Knowlton turned Scientology from what it once was into a REAL, LIVE RELIGION! I'm sure they can do the same for Tom Cruise. H&K worked wonders... real, live wonders. Absolute magic. I mean, to me... it seems impossible to turn things like this around... but it clearly is quite possible and easy..


----------



## Allisonfaye

So I wonder if what they are trying to hide is renewed interest in what happened to that guy's wife.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Co$ is playing a big part in this decision to settle. Stories about Scientology are _everywhere_, not just on blogs directly related to it, or from stories about ex-members. People who ordinarily would only know that Tom is a Scientologist and nothing more, now have details about its workings in their face with their morning paper and gossip rags.

This is a PR disaster for Co$. The interest in DM's wife, etc, etc..the inner workings... all being laid out for people to judge. I think this will spell the slow freefall of Co$. Only "true believers" will be left hanging on.

And I have to say...maaaaaan..kudos to Katie Holmes. I don't think she ever really meant to bring down CoS but she came out with both barrels blazing and just the seriousness of her intent to get out, and take Suri with her - publicly - was enough to scare a settlement out of the other side (along with what I am sure is some interesting details on TC). Well played Katie Holmes. Very well played indeed.


----------



## CobaltBlu

And she did it without saying a public word....very shrewd indeed.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:
			
		

> I think Co$ is playing a big part in this decision to settle. Stories about Scientology are everywhere, not just on blogs directly related to it, or from stories about ex-members. People who ordinarily would only know that Tom is a Scientologist and nothing more, now have details about its workings in their face with their morning paper and gossip rags.
> 
> This is a PR disaster for Co$. The interest in DM's wife, etc, etc..the inner workings... all being laid out for people to judge. I think this will spell the slow freefall of Co$. Only "true believers" will be left hanging on.
> 
> And I have to say...maaaaaan..kudos to Katie Holmes. I don't think she ever really meant to bring down CoS but she came out with both barrels blazing and just the seriousness of her intent to get out, and take Suri with her - publicly - was enough to scare a settlement out of the other side (along with what I am sure is some interesting details on TC). Well played Katie Holmes. Very well played indeed.



Kudos to Katie!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting article. Marty Rathbun called this scenario 2 days ago:

http://markrathbun.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/holmes-vs-cruise-the-end-game/#comments

And this:

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runni...y_katie_holmes_tom_cruise_divorce_rathbun.php


----------



## SkylightTonight

DC-Cutie said:


> This has got to be a record!! I call this taking care of business.


 
I call it an arranged marriage.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting article. Marty Rathbun called this scenario 2 days ago:
> 
> http://markrathbun.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/holmes-vs-cruise-the-end-game/#comments
> 
> And this:
> 
> http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runni...y_katie_holmes_tom_cruise_divorce_rathbun.php



Interesting... But I don't see Katie making any statement letting COS off the hook, or allowing Tom to pretend he has joint custody. Why should she? Looks like she holds all the cards, he has none.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Tom Cruise Divorce: Suri to Live Primarily with Katie Holmes*

Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes agreed that daughter Suri should live primarily with her mother in New York with generous visitation by her father, PEOPLE has learned. 

The terms of physical custody of the 6-year-old was a key element of the settlement announced Monday just days after Holmes filed for divorce, according to sources.

"They both love their daughter," says one source, "and Tom thinks she should be with her mother."

The superstar also "didn't want his family dragged through the mud," says the source. "Neither one of them wanted this to be hashed out in public." 

Holmes has long loved New York and will enroll her daughter, who had been home-schooled by tutors, into a private school in Manhattan in the fall, according to sources.

Holmes, 33, and Suri recently moved into a three-bedroom apartment in New York City, where the pair have been spotted out. Cruise, 50, has been at home in Los Angeles with his teenage kids, Connor, 17, and Bella, 19, before returning to work Monday on his sci-fi thriller Oblivion. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20609748,00.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jenny Cadine said:


> Interesting... But I don't see Katie making any statement letting COS off the hook, or allowing Tom to pretend he has joint custody. Why should she? Looks like she holds all the cards, he has none.



Agreed. He got everything else right though. I don't think anything could have moved Katie to say that about Scientology.


----------



## exotikittenx

They are handling this well and in a respectable manner.  I'm glad Tom would have generous visitation because I do think it would be sad for Suri if he didn't...  As much as I don't care for him, he is still her father.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree.


----------



## qudz104

exotikittenx said:
			
		

> They are handling this well and in a respectable manner.  I'm glad Tom would have generous visitation because I do think it would be sad for Suri if he didn't...  As much as I don't care for him, he is still her father.



Agreed.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think Katie ever had the intention of exiling him from her life.  But if she wasn't awarded primary sole then they'd have to make certain decisions for her together.  And it's not clear that her best interest is his priority.
They have both handled this very well publicly.


----------



## knasarae

Agreed.  Very classy.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uri-attending-Scientology-parties-church.html

*Katie Holmes insists on 'ironclad' clause in divorce settlement to 'ban Suri from ever attending Scientology parties or church'*

They yesterday reached a settlement in their divorce concerning the division of their assets and, most importantly, custody of their daughter Suri.
And while the pair are publicly remaining silent about the terms of the settlement, new reports claim that Katie pushed to include an 'ironclad' clause in the deal which banned Suri from ever having anything else to do with her father's controversial religion of Scientology.
According to the report, under the new agreement, Suri will be banned from even attending any parties if they have anything to do with Scientology.

A source told RadarOnline.com: 'Under terms of the settlement, Suri isn&#8217;t permitted to be exposed to anything Scientology-related, and this includes going to any Scientology churches, parties, etc. 
'Katie made sure that this was ironclad in the agreement.'
Suri will also not be expected to attend a Scientology school, like Tom&#8217;s adopted children with ex-wife Nicole Kidman, Isabella, now 19, and Connor, 17, did.
She is instead thought to have enrolled at a private school in New York to continue her education, after being home schooled by tutors until now.
While the pair made no comment on the terms of the settlement yesterday, they did reference the Scientology 'issue' in thinly veiled terms.
The statement read: 'We are committed to working together as parents to accomplish what is in our daughter Suri&#8217;s best interests. 
'We want to keep matters affecting our family private and express our respect for each other&#8217;s commitment to each of our respective beliefs and support each other&#8217;s roles as parents.'
It is believed that Katie has been given sole custody of her little girl, with Tom getting significant custodial time with his daughter.
Katie's lawyer Jonathan Wolfe said: 'This case has been settled and the agreement has been signed. We are thrilled for Katie and her family and are excited to watch as she embarks on the next chapter of her life.
'We thank Tom's counsel for their professionalism and diligence that helped bring about this speedy resolution.'

Meanwhile, TMZ.com claim that it was Suri who kept the settlement negotiations civil between Tom and Katie. 
Apparently, while things were hostile between Tom and Katie after their divorce was announced, it weas the thought that the arguments could cause irreparable damage to Suri that prevented the pair continuing in the same destructive vein.
A separate source, speaking to Radar, also revealed that Suri will remain with Katie in New York, where they currently reside, and will be accompanied by her own nanny and team of bodyguards when she visits father Tom on weekly occasions.
However an insider who spoke to TMZ has disputed this.
One Hollywood source said that Cruise, 50, had agreed to pay a 'substantial' sum to his soon-to-be third ex-wife in property, assets and child support.
A pre-nuptial agreement is said to have limited the amount he was obliged to pay, but sources say he would almost certainly have included a 'goodwill' payoff to help bring talks to a speedy conclusion.
Yesterday, 33-year-old Katie was seen enjoying a girls day out with her daughter.
She looked confident within herself, smiling for photographers while dressed casually in a double denim ensemble of flared jeans and a shirt with the sleeves rolled up.
The pair were seen taking a taxi to the Children's Museum of the Arts, which seems to be a new favourite with the child after they were spotted at the same venue last week with a group of friends.


----------



## chowlover2

Good for Katie, hope they stay in NYC where they can enjoy a more normal life.


----------



## cool girl

Wow she did it...amazing.  I thought they would settle soon but not so soon.  Also i am surprised she got sole custody i would have thought Tom would have fort for shared custody.  But who knows what is going on.  

Maybe she has big dirt on him.

I don't know if it will be possible for Suri to never be exposed to Scientology though.  We will see  how it goes.

I was looking at comments on another board and they were saying that she probably has some major dirt on him.  

Lainey Gossip has an interesting take on things:  http://www.laineygossip.com/Articles/Details/24036/Tom-Cruise--Katie-Holmes-and-their-quick-divorce



*Here's piece of the article that i found interesting*



> Ex-Scientology members insist however that even though Suri will be in Katie&#8217;s care most of the time, Tom&#8217;s &#8220;generous&#8221; access to his daughter means he&#8217;ll still be able to mind-trick her into hating her mother and loving the Church. True. But curiously, what scared Tom most last week was the realisation that Katie could do the exact same to him. And I&#8217;m told that that was actually intimated.
> 
> After all, she kept an apartment without him knowing. She changed her cell phones and her staff behind his back. She re-engaged her old publicists and played the media against him before his eyes were even open. Who&#8217;s to say she doesn&#8217;t tell Suri that Daddy is scary and Daddy&#8217;s friend David Miscavige is a monster who steals princesses? Right now, she&#8217;s holding that over him as much as he&#8217;s holding it over her.





It'll be interesting to see what the future holds for Katie career wise etc...time will tell.

Who knows what is really going on...but i'd love to know the full truth.


----------



## Snow8

cool girl said:


> *I was looking at comments on another board and they were saying that she probably has some major dirt on him.  *
> 
> Who knows what is really going on...but i'd love to know the full truth.



Who knows... if the scientology rumours are true than perhaps she has proof of them monitoring her... or whatever. 

Tom Cruise is such a private guy that all Katie Holmes needs to do is reveal what he's like in private. If what his old manager said is true he's one damaged hombre... one who could benefit from a psychiatry session (or three)... too bad scientology doesn't allow it. 


I'd also love to know the real story.


----------



## rhogiela

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe because Katie doesn't really care, or she's not a vengeful person out for revenge.  Maybe she just wanted to be free of Tom and the whole marriage - the sooner she could get it over with, the sooner she can move on.  What good would it have done to drag it out, if all she really wanted was to be out of the marriage with primary custody of Suri?




I totally agree.  I'm in a similar position:  once I finally woke up and realized my relationship was hurting me, my only goal has been to get it over with and move forward.  No point being angry, upset, or hurt, either.  Moving forward is the best option.


----------



## bisousx

Happy for Katie. I hope that Tom doesn't win over Suri in a negative way, seeing as Scientologists don't believe in discipline and rules for children. Suri may end up favoring Tom like his older kids did.


----------



## Swanky

She will be accompanied to visit him w/ a nanny Katie has hired.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Even though we will never know unless the details are made public, I really believe what has been "leaked." And I cannot imagine that Tom would sacrifice what he has painstakingly constructed, even if it meant he could not raise Suri as a Scientologist. I also believe Katie will not back down and she has a great team behind her.

And it certainly seems true that Katie had every single one of her ducks in a row before filing, clearly she is not someone to be trifled with. 

As it is now, neither of them have taken a disabling PR body blow from this, and if Tom is to keep it that way and keep clean during the press associated with the release of his upcoming films, he is going to have to let Katie call the shots.


----------



## Swanky

Never underestimate a mother!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Never underestimate a mother!!



Exactly. You can tell katie has the she-bear in her


----------



## Bagbug

It's all creepy to me. I think Tom Cruise is brain washed and that Scientology is nothing, but a money making CULT group. I am glad Katie realized that in time to save her daughter from it.


----------



## kcf68

cool girl said:


> Wow she did it...amazing.  I thought they would settle soon but not so soon.  Also i am surprised she got sole custody i would have thought Tom would have fort for shared custody.  But who knows what is going on.
> 
> Maybe she has big dirt on him.
> 
> I don't know if it will be possible for Suri to never be exposed to Scientology though.  We will see  how it goes.
> 
> I was looking at comments on another board and they were saying that she probably has some major dirt on him.
> 
> Lainey Gossip has an interesting take on things:  http://www.laineygossip.com/Articles/Details/24036/Tom-Cruise--Katie-Holmes-and-their-quick-divorce
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's piece of the article that i found interesting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what the future holds for Katie career wise etc...time will tell.
> 
> Who knows what is really going on...but i'd love to know the full truth.



Well Nicole fared well after divorce from Tom, she went on to win an Oscar and lots of nominations for other awards.    Got remarried in the religion she chose and remarried and had two children.  I think the same path (Maybe not an Oscar) but I think Katie will thrive in her life after TC aftermath.


----------



## skislope15

Five years after revealing that she had started to study Scientology, Katie Holmes has officially returned to the Catholic faith, registering as a parishioner at the Church of St. Francis Xavier in New York City.

&#8220;Everyone is thrilled to have Katie join us,&#8221; a member of the church's choir told me. &#8220;She has not yet attended a service, but when she does she will be welcomed with open arms.&#8221;

The church, located on 16th Street between Fifth and Sixth Avenues, is known for inclusive thinking and its welcoming of many gay and lesbian Catholics. Its mission statement indicates that the Roman Catholic Church parish &#8220;strives to be a prophetic, welcoming community, inclusive witness to the presence of Christ Jesus in our midst.&#8221; Its website proclaims that it is a respectful community, &#8220;where seekers and their questions are welcomed, where injustice is challenged, where the poor, the alienated and marginalized find a home, and where people are refreshed, reconciled and renewed.&#8221;

Cruise and Holmes just issued a joint statement saying, "We want to keep matters affecting our family private and express our respect for each other's commitment to each of our respective beliefs and support each other's roles as parents."

The New York parish is no stranger to celebrity faces: Nancy ****** was seen worshipping there while serving as speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives

Source: huff post


----------



## skislope15

http://www.people.com/people/tablet/article/0,,20610612,00.html?type=category&oid=20608321

Her lawyers have released a statement saying all the claims about nannies and scientology swirling around are not true...must be getting pretty bad rumors if there releasing statements about them




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uri-attending-Scientology-parties-church.html
> 
> *Katie Holmes insists on 'ironclad' clause in divorce settlement to 'ban Suri from ever attending Scientology parties or church'*
> 
> They yesterday reached a settlement in their divorce concerning the division of their assets and, most importantly, custody of their daughter Suri.
> And while the pair are publicly remaining silent about the terms of the settlement, new reports claim that Katie pushed to include an 'ironclad' clause in the deal which banned Suri from ever having anything else to do with her father's controversial religion of Scientology.
> According to the report, under the new agreement, Suri will be banned from even attending any parties if they have anything to do with Scientology.
> 
> A source told RadarOnline.com: 'Under terms of the settlement, Suri isnt permitted to be exposed to anything Scientology-related, and this includes going to any Scientology churches, parties, etc.
> 'Katie made sure that this was ironclad in the agreement.'
> Suri will also not be expected to attend a Scientology school, like Toms adopted children with ex-wife Nicole Kidman, Isabella, now 19, and Connor, 17, did.
> She is instead thought to have enrolled at a private school in New York to continue her education, after being home schooled by tutors until now.
> While the pair made no comment on the terms of the settlement yesterday, they did reference the Scientology 'issue' in thinly veiled terms.
> The statement read: 'We are committed to working together as parents to accomplish what is in our daughter Suris best interests.
> 'We want to keep matters affecting our family private and express our respect for each others commitment to each of our respective beliefs and support each others roles as parents.'
> It is believed that Katie has been given sole custody of her little girl, with Tom getting significant custodial time with his daughter.
> Katie's lawyer Jonathan Wolfe said: 'This case has been settled and the agreement has been signed. We are thrilled for Katie and her family and are excited to watch as she embarks on the next chapter of her life.
> 'We thank Tom's counsel for their professionalism and diligence that helped bring about this speedy resolution.'
> 
> Meanwhile, TMZ.com claim that it was Suri who kept the settlement negotiations civil between Tom and Katie.
> Apparently, while things were hostile between Tom and Katie after their divorce was announced, it weas the thought that the arguments could cause irreparable damage to Suri that prevented the pair continuing in the same destructive vein.
> A separate source, speaking to Radar, also revealed that Suri will remain with Katie in New York, where they currently reside, and will be accompanied by her own nanny and team of bodyguards when she visits father Tom on weekly occasions.
> However an insider who spoke to TMZ has disputed this.
> One Hollywood source said that Cruise, 50, had agreed to pay a 'substantial' sum to his soon-to-be third ex-wife in property, assets and child support.
> A pre-nuptial agreement is said to have limited the amount he was obliged to pay, but sources say he would almost certainly have included a 'goodwill' payoff to help bring talks to a speedy conclusion.
> Yesterday, 33-year-old Katie was seen enjoying a girls day out with her daughter.
> She looked confident within herself, smiling for photographers while dressed casually in a double denim ensemble of flared jeans and a shirt with the sleeves rolled up.
> The pair were seen taking a taxi to the Children's Museum of the Arts, which seems to be a new favourite with the child after they were spotted at the same venue last week with a group of friends.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Again ^^ This move is exactly as predicted by Marty Rathbun ex 2IC to David Miscavige. He got it 100% right. They want the focus off Scientology.


----------



## rubycat

Hope they both find happiness.


----------



## Avril

rubycat said:


> Hope they both find happiness.


Apparently Tom was photographed holding hands with Olga Kurylenko?  Run Olga RUNNN!!!


----------



## Nat

Avril said:


> Apparently Tom was photographed holding hands with Olga Kurylenko?  Run Olga RUNNN!!!



Who's Olga?


----------



## Swanky

they're on set together, they play lovers in the movie, of course they look close 
He's denied it already.

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news/81015/Tom-Cruise-Denies-Romance-With-Co-Star-Olga-Kurylenko-


----------



## GTOFan

one of the actresses in Tom's movie Oblivion


----------



## Nat

Wait, was she the one he was hugging?


----------



## Swanky

holding hands w/? Yes, on set, shooting.


----------



## Nat

No, he was hugging someone when he got back onto the set. Pictures are at the link below. can't copy them right now unfortunately, I'm on my iPad.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-Tom-Cruise-throws-work-set-Oblivion.html


----------



## Swanky

Oh I see it, no not her, that's not the actress.  Looks like a cordial hug though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I wouldn't say all bets are off just yet. He met Penelope Cruz on set (Vanilla Sky) - while he was still married to Nicole Kidman. Just sayin'


----------



## shoegal27

ughhhh, gosh people just move on too fast!


----------



## Ladybug09

shoegal27 said:


> ughhhh, gosh people just move on too fast!


yup


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Michael K at Dlisted had this to say:

http://dlisted.com/2012/07/11/bow-down-his-cosmic-royal-highness


----------



## bisousx

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Michael K at Dlisted had this to say:
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2012/07/11/bow-down-his-cosmic-royal-highness



 at "Tommy is now one of the main queens" and HAIC (head alien in charge)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bisousx said:


> at "Tommy is now one of the main queens" and HAIC (head alien in charge)


 
 Michael K cracks me up. So rude, but so spot on.

Here's another titled: "Katie Holmes is a Stealth Ninja"

http://dlisted.com/2012/07/11/katie-holmes-stealth-ninja


----------



## Swanky

LOL about the moving on so fast. . .   there's zero indication that he has "moved on".
He took off his ring, he's not out on dates!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ok, one more.. but this is a good one from Celebitchy:

http://www.celebitchy.com/238946/to...s_ahead_of_time_down_to_the_latest_statement/


----------



## beastofthefields

Well, I was looking for the recent Jay Leno appearance - but came upon this, he gets angry when the interviewer mentions his views on scientology & then when Nicole is bought up - he gets really cross!!  A bit wierd.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8q2NZZhlps&feature=related


----------



## Nat

He probably had to take his ring off anyway while making this movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

beastofthefields said:


> Well, I was looking for the recent Jay Leno appearance - but came upon this, he gets angry when the interviewer mentions his views on scientology & then when Nicole is bought up - he gets really cross!!  A bit wierd.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8q2NZZhlps&feature=related



Ha!  That's Peter Overton from 60 Minutes Australia. This is a pretty infamous interview here in Oz. Before this, when he was with Nicole, Tom applied his laserbeam charm and proclaimed to love all things Australia etc etc.. this is the second time Peter Overton interviewed him - after the divorce etc. It was certainly different from interview #1.


----------



## shoegal27

I have to say, I am extremely proud of Katie for pulling off this Mission Impossible.  She is a strong women, and that God for her parents, especially her lawyer father to help her through the legal forest.  We always knew Tom was a fanatic, but this just got weirder than I ever thought it would.  I mean "disposable" phones?????? Really, he had a ironclad fist on her, and that is just...... creepy!


----------



## Nat

*Suri's smile: Katie and Tom's daughter has her spirits lifted on zoo outing with mother and grandma*

Mud has been slung from both camps in recent weeks.
But  at the centre of the bitter Katie Holmes/ Tom Cruise divorce, perhaps  the most heartbreaking aspect is the effect it will have on their  innocent six-year-old daughter Suri.

At  a time of upheaval, though, distraction is always a good tactic, and  today Katie ensured her only child was fully occupied by taking her to  Central Park Zoo in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-zoo-outing-mother-grandma.html#ixzz20QQPh7TB























​


----------



## sdkitty

interesting.....thanks for posting



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ha! That's Peter Overton from 60 Minutes Australia. This is a pretty infamous interview here in Oz. Before this, when he was with Nicole, Tom applied his laserbeam charm and proclaimed to love all things Australia etc etc.. this is the second time Peter Overton interviewed him - after the divorce etc. It was certainly different from interview #1.


----------



## Nat

:greengrin: In other, VERY important, news today: 

Divorce leaves Tom feeling flushed: Cruise visits loos THREE times in 20 minutes on Oblivion set
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-20-minutes-Oblivion-set.html#ixzz20Qt9Et2P

Tom Cruise's marriage is apparently not the only thing to have gone down the pan.
After turning the ripe old age of 50 last week, the actor appears to be of weaker bladder.
Either that or he was feeling a little unwell as he made three dashes to the toilet in the space of 20 minutes on the set of Oblivion yesterday.

Cruise made a beeline for the portable toilet on location in the Mammoth Lakes area of California, where he is keeping himself occupied in the wake of his split from Katie Holmes.
Earlier he was seen brandishing a large silver laser gun during a scene, wearing a checked blue shirt and jeans. 
At one point, the star was even seen laughing and smiling in a break from the action.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> they're on set together, they play lovers in the movie, of course they look close
> He's denied it already.
> 
> http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news/81015/Tom-Cruise-Denies-Romance-With-Co-Star-Olga-Kurylenko-
> 
> static.entertainmentwise.com/gallery/7225731_wenn5862948.jpg
> static.entertainmentwise.com/gallery/5420935_wenn3941093.jpg





oh no!  and no actor would even think about getting involved with someone they are working with!


----------



## renza

Nat said:


> :greengrin: In other, VERY important, news today:
> 
> Divorce leaves Tom feeling flushed: Cruise visits loos THREE times in 20 minutes on Oblivion set
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-20-minutes-Oblivion-set.html#ixzz20Qt9Et2P
> 
> Tom Cruise's marriage is apparently not the only thing to have gone down the pan.
> After turning the ripe old age of 50 last week, the actor appears to be of weaker bladder.
> Either that or he was feeling a little unwell as he made three dashes to the toilet in the space of 20 minutes on the set of Oblivion yesterday.
> 
> Cruise made a beeline for the portable toilet on location in the Mammoth Lakes area of California, where he is keeping himself occupied in the wake of his split from Katie Holmes.
> Earlier he was seen brandishing a large silver laser gun during a scene, wearing a checked blue shirt and jeans.
> At one point, the star was even seen laughing and smiling in a break from the action.


Geez, poor guy can't even go to the bathroom without people claiming that is related to his divorce?


----------



## Swanky

^I agree, lol!

Love his wedge boots though!


----------



## bisousx

I could've done without that piece of "news". Thanks, modern media. On a side note.. he looks really, really good for his age.


----------



## Nat

^ He does


----------



## Swanky

He really does


----------



## guccimamma

i feel like katie could keep suri out of the public eye for a bit...she seems to be taking her out at every opportunity. i can't imagine how many paparazzi are following them on their outings. i can't fathom taking my kids to the zoo in the midst of all that craziness.

can't they go to hawaii or something, and chill at a resort/someone's home?


----------



## Swanky

she may not be allowed to travel w/ her until everything is settled {?}


----------



## renza

guccimamma said:


> i feel like katie could keep suri out of the public eye for a bit...she seems to be taking her out at every opportunity. i can't imagine how many paparazzi are following them on their outings. i can't fathom taking my kids to the zoo in the midst of all that craziness.
> 
> can't they go to hawaii or something, and chill at a resort/someone's home?


Maybe continuing to go out is Katie's way of trying to maintain normalcy? I know I have always seen lots of photos of Katie and Suri out and about in the city, long before there was any talk of divorce.


----------



## gillianna

She also lives in a high rise apartment/condo in NYC.  It is not like she has a private back yard to hang out in.  Kids want to be outside not stuck in a apartment.  I think she is dealing with the paps because she looks pretty happy in the pictures.  Eventually something bigger will be in the news and she will have some breathing room.


----------



## Compass Rose

bisousx said:


> I could've done without that piece of "news". Thanks, modern media. On a side note.. he looks really, really good for his age.


 Hey, I just went to the potty 3 times after reading that bathroom piece about him.  Maybe we can read some more exciting news about more bodily functions when the Scientology subject wears off.


----------



## Ladybug09

ahh, his insides are all twisted up.




Nat said:


> :greengrin: In other, VERY important, news today:
> 
> Divorce leaves Tom feeling flushed: Cruise visits loos THREE times in 20 minutes on Oblivion set
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-20-minutes-Oblivion-set.html#ixzz20Qt9Et2P
> 
> Tom Cruise's marriage is apparently not the only thing to have gone down the pan.
> After turning the ripe old age of 50 last week, the actor appears to be of weaker bladder.
> Either that or he was feeling a little unwell as he made three dashes to the toilet in the space of 20 minutes on the set of Oblivion yesterday.
> 
> Cruise made a beeline for the portable toilet on location in the Mammoth Lakes area of California, where he is keeping himself occupied in the wake of his split from Katie Holmes.
> Earlier he was seen brandishing a large silver laser gun during a scene, wearing a checked blue shirt and jeans.
> At one point, the star was even seen laughing and smiling in a break from the action.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-0-1408CABE000005DC-128_634x587.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-0-140920D9000005DC-78_196x432.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-0-140920E7000005DC-703_196x432.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-0-14092445000005DC-243_196x432.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-2172393-1407415A000005DC-602_634x660.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-0-140714B3000005DC-100_634x473.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-2172393-1407417E000005DC-882_306x682.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-2172393-14074153000005DC-85_306x682.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/12/article-2172393-14074176000005DC-214_634x529.jpg


----------



## Nat

Haha!!


----------



## knasarae

I read a couple things this morning about Katie changing Suri's name.  Is that true?  Has anyone else seen anything about this?


----------



## Nat

What? :weird:


----------



## bisousx

I read about that too, but I doubt it's true.... There's a Tom&Katie special on Dateline right now, lol. It's not featuring anything we don't already know, though.


----------



## knasarae

Oh ok.  Yea I hope not, thats kind of extreme.


----------



## redney

I read somewhere online that Katie may want to move Cruise to Suri's middle name and insert Holmes as her surname. It also mentioned Katie calls Suri "Scout" because she dislikes the name Suri.


----------



## Cait

guccimamma said:
			
		

> i feel like katie could keep suri out of the public eye for a bit...she seems to be taking her out at every opportunity. i can't imagine how many paparazzi are following them on their outings. i can't fathom taking my kids to the zoo in the midst of all that craziness.
> 
> can't they go to hawaii or something, and chill at a resort/someone's home?



Maybe the paps are less creepy than the Scientology sources outside her building. Lesser of two evils?


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe the reports of name changing


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> I read somewhere online that Katie may want to move Cruise to Suri's middle name and insert Holmes as her surname. It also mentioned Katie calls Suri "Scout" because she dislikes the name Suri.


 Scout is not better.


----------



## labelwhore04

redney said:


> *I read somewhere online that Katie may want to move Cruise to Suri's middle name and insert Holmes as her surname.* It also mentioned Katie calls Suri "Scout" because she dislikes the name Suri.



That would be pretty disrespectful, i doubt she's taking it that far. Tom may be a nutcase but he's still Suri's father. Also, 'Scout' is horrible. I doubt that as well.


----------



## Blueberry

The whole marriage and divorce was a benefit to both. 

Tom wanted to marry a new face and regain his popularity. Don't forget he got to be the highest paid actor in 2011. and they got married 5 years ago? Now he got divorced what will his pay be 2 years from now? $$$$$$$$$$

Katie wanted the stardom, she got it + a daughter. 

Its a win win situation.

They all know thats the price of Hollywood.


----------



## redney

Ladybug09 said:


> Scout is not better.


 


labelwhore04 said:


> That would be pretty disrespectful, i doubt she's taking it that far. Tom may be a nutcase but he's still Suri's father. Also, 'Scout' is horrible. I doubt that as well.


 
I agree, it's wacky. I can't remember the website I saw it on but it was definitely some gossip site.


----------



## Ladybug09

I highly doubt Tom's pay, popularity, income increased because he married Katie Holmes (a relative no body, from Dawson's Creek). If anything it's the other way around.

ETA: And she could have had a daughter with anyone....I see she got her 'meal ticket' with Suri.




Blueberry said:


> The whole marriage and divorce was a benefit to both.
> 
> Tom wanted to marry a new face and regain his popularity. Don't forget he got to be the highest paid actor in 2011. and they got married 5 years ago? Now he got divorced what will his pay be 2 years from now? $$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Katie wanted the stardom, she got it + a daughter.
> 
> Its a win win situation.
> 
> They all know thats the price of Hollywood.


----------



## skislope15

I just painfully (in terms of i'd rather have a root canal) sat through jack and jill with katie in it, if that horrid movie is any indication of the roles she gets i pray she has a successful fashion line, worst movie ever not even al pacino could save that sh#t


----------



## iluvmybags

> It is always hard to keep children happy in the midst of a divorce.
> 
> But Katie Holmes is clearly trying to do the best she can for daughter Suri, as she bought her toys and treated her to a face painting session in New York today.
> 
> No doubt the Dawson's Creek favourite will have been hoping giving the six-year-old some gifts would be a good distraction amid the upheaval of her separation from Tom Cruise.
> 
> The pair enjoyed some quality time together at swanky toy shop FAO Schwarz, where the Batman Begins star could not resist indulging her little princess.
> 
> She also took her and a young friend for a lunch at Manhattan coffee shop Via Quadronno.
> 
> It appears Suri has similar tastes to her playmate, as they wore almost identical face paint, and chose similar toys.
> 
> The youngster seemed particularly taken by a unicorn, perhaps because the mystical creature was a central plot device in her devout Scientologist father's 1985 cult fantasy favourite film Legend, in which he played woodland elf-like character Jack o' the Green.
> 
> It is to her credit that in the midst of the turbulence in her private life, Katie seems resolutely focused on just one thing, her daughter's well being.
> 
> Earlier in the day she treated her little girl a visit at the Children&#8217;s Museum of the Arts in New York today.
> 
> It's Suri's fourth play date this week alone - she has visited Chelsea Piers for a gymnastics class, met animals at the Central Park Zoo and enjoyed the desserts on offer at Alice's Tea Cup on the Upper East Side.
> 
> As the pair headed off today, it seemed she just wanted to be in the comfort of her mother's arms and Katie complied, scooping her up and carrying her to their destination.
> 
> Katie was dressed casually for the day out in a pretty white top, pale skinny jeans and her favourite camel ankle boots.
> 
> Her daughter was sporting a cute dress embroidered with colourful flowers, along with a pair of pink flip flops.
> 
> Suri has not seen her father Tom Cruise, who is currently filming his new movie Oblivion in California, in around three weeks.
> 
> The two speak on the phone and the actor's lawyer said yesterday that the action star plans to see the child 'very soon'.
> 
> Bert Fields told Radar Online: 'Tom loves his Suri very, very much, as he does his other two children. Tom is a family man, and dedicated to his children. They are the center of his world.'
> 
> Meanwhile, speculation still surrounds the estranged couple's divorce settlement.
> 
> It was reported by TMZ today that Tom has not paid Katie a lump sum in the deal.
> 
> However sources have allegedly told the website that Tom will pay &#8216;more than $10 million&#8217; in child support for Suri until she is 18.
> 
> Katie has sole custody of Suri as part of the settlement agreement, but the actor will have substantial visitation rights.
> 
> Speaking about their split, Scientologist Tom and Katie - who registered at a Catholic church in New York this week - released a statement saying: 'We are committed to working together as parents to accomplish what is in our daughter Suri's best interests.
> 
> 'We want to keep matters affecting our family private and express our respect for each other's commitment to each of our respective beliefs and support each other's roles as parents.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncess-Suri-toys-face-paint.html#ixzz20Yme3u4f


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Swanky

Suri seems upset by the paps. . .  when will a law be in place!?
None of her little friend's parents are going to let them hang out w/ Suri if they get followed and photographed like this.
I wouldn't let me kids go.


----------



## chowlover2

Let's hope things settle down soon, for Suri's sake. As soon as the next big thing comes along, they will move on to that. I hope it's soon. I firmly believe kids should be off limits.


----------



## Jujuma

Didn't read whole thread but was wondering if anyone knows why Katie had a NJ lawyer on her team? He's pretty young and this was a NY divorce wondering if there was a connection with her father or something. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am not sure how traumatic this is for suri in terms of her dad being away. He is often away, its not the same as a 9-5 dad suddenly being gone. He has made a few movies since she was born, she has to be accustomed to irregular schedules with him. I am going to be optimistic and think she will be OK. This divorce hardly dragged on, it was over in less than two weeks. Many children go through far far worse when their parents split. 

I am not saying she wont feel it, and it is so sad when a youg child has to deal with their parents no longer being together. But between Tom's customarily busy schedule and the speed of this, I think the trauma will be kept to a minimum if her parents behave themselves. And if the paps stay back.


----------



## cool girl

CobaltBlu - i 100% agree with ur comments.  Suri will be fine.  My only concern is the paps with her.  I think they will settle down after a few weeks but they sadly will never really go away.

She has been so exposed...all Tom's doing IMO; it'll be hard for her to just blend in.  Time will tell.


----------



## Ladybug09

Suri looks just like her in the bottom pic.





iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncess-Suri-toys-face-paint.html#ixzz20Yme3u4f
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/13/article-2173241-140D8E6F000005DC-1_634x906.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/13/article-2173241-140D8D10000005DC-822_634x790.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/13/article-2173241-140DA6E5000005DC-404_634x835.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

> She has always doted over her six-year-old princess, but today Katie Holmes' desire to keep little Suri happy went into overdrive in her latest outing with the mini fashionista.
> The actress, who announced plans to divorce Tom Cruise late last month, continued to keep their daughter entertained as they visited the Children&#8217;s Museum of the Arts today.
> Both looked impeccably stylish, with the mother-of-one leading the way in a red and blue striped dress.
> The long-sleeve frock fell mid-thigh, putting her slender pins on parade yet flattering her somewhat gaunt frame.
> Just her mother, Suri  kept her long brunette locks out and donned flat pumps to traipse the streets of Manhattan.
> She surrounded herself with a comfort blanket and cuddly toys as the VIPs were guided into the venue by staff.
> Katie was later seen without her child as she made a business stop at the Time Warner Center in the Big Apple.
> Suri clearly looks up to her mum in the styles stakes and donned a burnt orange number similar to the one Holmes was seen in the day before.
> The former Dawson&#8217;s Creek actress stepped out to grab a coffee with her mother Kathleen on Friday.
> Earlier in the day Katie took Suri out, treating her again to some new toys and a face painting session.
> The pair enjoyed some quality time together at swanky toy shop FAO Schwarz, where the Batman Begins star could not resist spoiling her.
> She also took her and a young friend for a lunch at coffee shop Via Quadronno.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2173634/Katie-Holmes-stop-indulging-daughter-Suri-Cruise-squeezes-childrens-outing-business-meeting.html


----------



## chowlover2

I have the feeling Tom must have been the one pushing Suri into the CL's and designer duds. Suri has always looked age appropriate with Katie. Suri really is the spitting image of her Mom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Katie's got her heels on, some makeup and pep in her step...  Get it, girl!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I'm sure her mom is glad to have her daughter back.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm sure we will never learned what really happened due to confidentiality agreements. I would love to know what was the one thing that happened that made Katie want to leave. What really pushed her over the edge.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

chowlover2 said:


> I'm sure we will never learned what really happened due to confidentiality agreements. I would love to know what was the one thing that happened that made Katie want to leave. What really pushed her over the edge.



Somebody's bound to blab, a second cousin or friend of a friend. I don't think Katie will. Can you imagine what a "get" she would be for the talk hosts!

My take is Katie married Tom to get the A-list career, and at 26 she thought she could handle Scientology and all the Tom craziness. When she grew up and became a mother, that changed. Or maybe she was always planning to leave when Suri reached school age. I don't think she was ever attracted to Tom, she looks like she's cringing in all the early TomKat pictures.

Either way, it's awesome how Katie took charge of the situation. And she looks amazing in that orange dress.


----------



## Swanky

I think she was naive... smitten. And I think he was laying it on THICK.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm glad she came to her senses!


----------



## renza

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she was naive... smitten. And I think he was laying it on THICK.


I agree. She doesn't strike me as the calculating type (although of course none of us *really* know anything about her) and more importantly, I think she would have sounded much more sane and intelligent in the early interviews about their relationship if this was just a move to further her career. She was mocked endlessly for awhile there...


----------



## cosmogrl5

chowlover2 said:


> I have the feeling Tom must have been the one pushing Suri into the CL's and designer duds. Suri has always looked age appropriate with Katie. Suri really is the spitting image of her Mom.


She does look like Katie, but I actually see a lot of Tom in her too.  Hopefully, she didn't inherit his creepy cackle!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I think she was naive... smitten. And I think he was laying it on THICK.



That's what I always think too. I think she just fell for all his crap. Then had a child and everything became very clear.  
I just don't get the A-list/attention seeking vibe from her. Not that she didn't see it as a benefit. But I can't see her making such a significant life decision based only on that. 
I mean how many of us wouldn't go totally gaga if a childhood star crush suddenly fell for one of us?


----------



## Queenie719

I'm glad she got out of that marriage.  She was looking positively ill for awhile and older than her years.  I can't imagine what being married to him is like.  He always seems he's acting to me.


----------



## chowlover2

Tom seems very controlling to me.


----------



## AEGIS

i think it's so strange ppl are "proud" of katie holmes


----------



## Shangai

AEGIS said:


> i think it's so strange ppl are "proud" of katie holmes



The reason I'm proud of her is because she put her child first above anything else, not Hollywood, Tom Cruise, etc.  So many children of celebrities end up living life just partying and getting into all kinds of trouble and drug addicted and it's in the press.

To me she wants to protect her daughter from that. I would be proud of any of my friends who did what she did whether it's fleeing from a domestic violence situation or something detrimental to themselves or children.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ncess-Suri-toys-face-paint.html#ixzz20Yme3u4f
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/13/article-2173241-140D8E6F000005DC-1_634x906.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/13/article-2173241-140D8D10000005DC-822_634x790.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/13/article-2173241-140DA6E5000005DC-404_634x835.jpg



Gosh, this poor girl. It does appear as if she's scared. She's precious though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she was naive... smitten. And I think he was laying it on THICK.



Yep


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Shangai said:


> The reason I'm proud of her is because she put her child first above anything else, not Hollywood, Tom Cruise, etc.  So many children of celebrities end up living life just partying and getting into all kinds of trouble and drug addicted and it's in the press.
> 
> To me she wants to protect her daughter from that. I would be proud of any of my friends who did what she did whether it's fleeing from a domestic violence situation or something detrimental to themselves or children.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she was naive... smitten. And I think he was laying it on THICK.




of course!!!  i am sure his people had researched and learned about her and her crush on him!  having deemed her worthy and someome he could easily control (i wonder if those same people still have their jobs now!!!) i bet he wooed her like the great big movie star she thought him to be!!


----------



## Murphy47

I am happy whenever a child is taken out of a weird situation like that. I never saw a pic of that child when she was smiling and most kids LOVE to have their pic snapped even if it is by paps.


----------



## Cait

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i think it's so strange ppl are "proud" of katie holmes



I agree. She's a stranger, and I find it hard to believe he just suddenly became nuts and left. I'm proud of people I love and care about. An actress I've seen in a handful of movies max? Uh... no.

Birds of a feather. Child crush or not, there are signs early on; I wouldn't be surprised if an ex-housekeeper suddenly claims she was just as weird and odd as him.


----------



## debsmith

Lol!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

AEGIS said:


> i think it's so strange ppl are "proud" of katie holmes



Ditto.


----------



## karo

Shangai said:
			
		

> The reason I'm proud of her is because she put her child first above anything else, not Hollywood, Tom Cruise, etc.  So many children of celebrities end up living life just partying and getting into all kinds of trouble and drug addicted and it's in the press.
> 
> To me she wants to protect her daughter from that. I would be proud of any of my friends who did what she did whether it's fleeing from a domestic violence situation or something detrimental to themselves or children.



I get what you mean, but we don't know why she left him so we shouldn't jump to conclusions that their situation was not normal etc. Especially that Tom's older children seem normal. I just don't know why so many people here say that he's a bad father.


----------



## Chanel522

Katie has been looking so relieved and happy and just like a weight has been lifted from her.  I really hope that everything works out well for her and Suri...I'm sure it will


----------



## Contessa

Is it a "Scientology" thing that kids are always carried? Rarely is Suri seen walking on her own.


----------



## bag-princess

Contessa said:


> Is it a "Scientology" thing that kids are always carried? Rarely is Suri seen walking on her own.



i have seen her walking a whole lot more now that katie has gotten away from tom!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

karo said:


> I get what you mean, but we don't know why she left him so we shouldn't jump to conclusions that their situation was not normal etc. Especially that Tom's older children seem normal. *I just don't know why so many people here say that he's a bad father.*



Exactly. Does anyone know for sure? Has anyone actually interacted with him, interviewed him, witnessed his parenting first hand? I'm going to go with no.


----------



## bisousx

Contessa said:


> Is it a "Scientology" thing that kids are always carried? Rarely is Suri seen walking on her own.



I read that they believe children should make their own decisions and are not disciplined.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> I read that they believe children should make their own decisions and are not disciplined.





and that is jada's parenting technique to a "T"!!!!   she has said that many time - it is not there role to tell their kids what they can and can't do but to "guide" them in life!! they should be allowed to make their own decisions!  i don't care what they say - they sound just like they are a part of that church.  and tom is one of their BFF's!


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> I read that they believe children should make their own decisions and are not disciplined.


I heard that as well.Now that they have divorced I heard on ET, that Suri has chores now, making her bed when she gets up, and putting her clothes away when she takes them off.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> and that is jada's parenting technique to a "T"!!!!   she has said that many time - it is not there role to tell their kids what they can and can't do but to "guide" them in life!! they should be allowed to make their own decisions!  i don't care what they say - they sound just like they are a part of that church.  and tom is one of their BFF's!



They are Scientologists too. Did they try to deny it?


----------



## Swanky

I think it's a safety thing to carry her since they're pretty much constantly swarmed by paps.  Suri's face can't hide her discomfort of them around her.  My twins are 8 and 65 lbs and I'd carry them through crowds of photogs too.


----------



## cool girl

chowlover2 said:


> I'm sure we will never learned what really  happened due to confidentiality agreements. I would love to know what  was the one thing that happened that made Katie want to leave. What  really pushed her over the edge.



Me too - i love me some gossip



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she was naive... smitten. And I think he was laying it on THICK.



Agreed.  I remember the press stories when they first met.  How he proposed on top the Eiffel tower.  She got swept of her feet - literally.

As for TC by all appearances he is a great father.  I read in the papers that he has visited Suri...glad to see him having contact with her.  

I just hope everything goes well for that family - post divorce.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> They are Scientologists too. Did they try to deny it?





of course!!  they both have!   and jada used that "talk all around and over and under you" mess.  she "studies ALL religions!!"   just have a seat!

they built that big *** private school that just happens to be staffed with teachers from the L.Ron Hubbard center.   chile please!!!   they are so into it. and everyone knows it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-princess said:


> of course!!  they both have!   and jada used that "talk all around and over and under you" mess.  she "studies ALL religions!!"   just have a seat!
> 
> they built that big *** private school that just happens to be staffed with teachers from the L.Ron Hubbard center.   chile please!!!   they are so into it. and everyone knows it.



And even if they are, is it so bad that they're "so into it?"


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> of course!!  they both have!   and jada used that "talk all around and over and under you" mess.  she "studies ALL religions!!"   just have a seat!
> 
> they built that big *** private school that just happens to be staffed with teachers from the L.Ron Hubbard center.   chile please!!!   they are so into it. and everyone knows it.



Will and jada get a strong side-eye from me.


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't Willow go out on the road when she sang Whip-it?  I gave her side eye then since I think she was way too young to do that sort of thing.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> of course!!  they both have!   and* jada used that "talk all around and over and under you" mess.  she "studies ALL religions!!"   just have a seat!*
> 
> they built that big *** private school that just happens to be staffed with teachers from the L.Ron Hubbard center.   chile please!!!   they are so into it. and everyone knows it.



Yes.



DC-Cutie said:


> Will and jada get a strong side-eye from me.




Same here.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And even if they are, is it so bad that they're "so into it?"




well they obviously think so because they ain't about to admit it!!!!  my grandmother always said when grown folks feel they have to lie about where you have been/who you were with then something is a problem.


----------



## scarlet555

I guess I'm sad that there has to be a good (Katie) and a bad(Tom) person in a divorce, or in a relationship, unless you are a serial cheater, which means you should not be in a relationship anyway.  I don't know if Religions are bad either, maybe it's just not for you.  I mean, I remember when some religions were trying to impose themselves on others...


----------



## CCfor C

I'm not sure I'd EVER put my child down w/so many paps and weirdos running around. I would most definitely err on the side of caution...


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't either.


----------



## twin-fun

CCfor C said:


> I'm not sure I'd EVER put my child down w/so many paps and weirdos running around. I would most definitely err on the side of caution...



This ^.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CCfor C said:


> I'm not sure I'd EVER put my child down w/so many paps and weirdos running around. I would most definitely err on the side of caution...



 It's also obvious from photos that they upset Suri.


----------



## Bagbug

Okay now they are being accused of using the Media.  Hello!!!! Tom Cruise is!!  Look he rents a HOTEL has Gym Equipment brought in.  Takes Suri on a Helicopter no luggage.  BUT he owns a place in NYC.  Why rent a Hotel?  Is it for the photo ops with Suri?  He only cares about his Scientology, image, and his image.  Eowww he has made me sick for years!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Bagbug said:


> Okay now they are being accused of using the Media. Hello!!!! Tom Cruise is!! Look he rents a HOTEL has Gym Equipment brought in. Takes Suri on a Helicopter no luggage. BUT he owns a place in NYC. Why rent a Hotel? Is it for the photo ops with Suri? He only cares about his Scientology, image, and his image. Eowww he has made me sick for years!


 
Didnt a rep for Tom come out saying that obviously the stories of him being a bad father are untrue because of all the photos of him being out with Suri?  That sounds like using the media to me. There are so many things he can do with Suri that dont involve renting a flashy chopper. Why not take a ride out of the city for the day? Take her upstate where its more mello. Why cant he stay at a  hotel with an underground exit? That way he doesnt have to walk right out the front door with Suri.  There are hotels in NYC (the Waldorf is one nice hotel for example )that has an underground type pick up area. Just my thoughts anyways.


----------



## exotikittenx

I really don't think father-daughter time needs to be overanalyzed here or even read into.  A few photos mean nothing if they're just simply spending some mundane time together.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I dont think anyone is over analyzing at all.  The public has been bombarded with nothing but Tom and Katie for weeks; people are naturally going to take notice and form opinions. It&#8217;s obvious that the paps are in the midst of a feeding frenzy right now, its way more than a few photos here and there. I just feel bad for the little 6 years old girl stuck in the middle of all this.


----------



## exotikittenx

I just think its far fetched to say he only cares about Scientology and his image.  Suri is his daughter... How can we assume he doesn't care about her?  We don't know for sure what he was doing at the hotel, etc.  I don't care for Tom Cruise at all, but I think it's just a bit of a leap, and he must have SOME good qualities as a father.


----------



## shoegal27

I feel bad for poor lil Suri, she is adorable, and caught in the cross fires.


----------



## Contessa

Thanks for the explanations re: carrying Suri. 

This whole situation is a real shame. Worst is when kids are involved. 

And as far as Willow Smith is concerned, whenever I've read or seen her in interviews, the kid has real attitude. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## SpeedyJC

exotikittenx said:


> I just think its far fetched to say he only cares about Scientology and his image. Suri is his daughter... How can we assume he doesn't care about her? We don't know for sure what he was doing at the hotel, etc. I don't care for Tom Cruise at all, but I think it's just a bit of a leap, and he must have SOME good qualities as a father.


 
I agree that he seems like a good dad and that he loves his daughter. He however does come across as obsessed with Scientology but that doesnt mean its the only thing in life he cares about. Im not a huge fan myself but I did really like him in "A Few Good Men"

I just found it odd personally how his rep felt the need to make a statement about all the photos of Tom and Suri out show what a good dad he is. I think his PR team are rather smart and know Tom's image took a bit of a beating so promoting him as "Mr Dad" will make it all better. That doesnt mean he doesnt truly love his daughter like I said I think he does.

I just feel bad for Suri that the paps are all over her. Tom coming out of that hotel front door into the sea of paps holding a clearly scared Suri was just plain dumb. Like I said he could have avoided that. Its just so odd this girl is being carried all over the city like a trophy. She could develop major problems from all this. Why not lay low with her until all this media craze ends? Thats just my opinion anyways.


----------



## slowlikehoney

SpeedyJC said:


> I agree that he seems like a good dad and that he loves his daughter. He however does come across as obsessed with Scientology but that doesnt mean its the only thing in life he cares about. Im not a huge fan myself but I did really like him in "A Few Good Men"
> 
> I just found it odd personally how his rep felt the need to make a statement about all the photos of Tom and Suri out show what a good dad he is. I think his PR team are rather smart and know Tom's image took a bit of a beating so promoting him as "Mr Dad" will make it all better. That doesnt mean he doesnt truly love his daughter like I said I think he does.
> 
> I just feel bad for Suri that the paps are all over her. Tom coming out of that hotel front door into the sea of paps holding a clearly scared Suri was just plain dumb. Like I said he could have avoided that. Its just so odd this girl is being carried all over the city like a trophy. She could develop major problems from all this. Why not lay low with her until all this media craze ends? Thats just my opinion anyways.



I agree with this. ^
I don't think anyone is saying he doesn't love his daughter.  But it seems clear to me that his priorities might be a little skewed or just off.  I'm guessing that one of the reasons he did this is because he just can't let his ex get all the publicity, he HAS to try and one up her.  Therefore even though he loves his daughter, his own fame/reputation is on an equal level of importance or priority with his parenting responsibilities.  Maybe even slightly more important?  That's not a good thing.  Kids really should take the first place of importance, especially at a time like this. 

But I see this attitude a lot with celebrities.  They seem to forget what's really important living in the fishbowl the way they do, I can sympathize to a certain degree, but I'm not willing to give a free pass for that sort of thing.  Kids come first.  That's the bottom line.  No matter what.


----------



## bisousx

slowlikehoney said:


> I agree with this. ^
> I don't think anyone is saying he doesn't love his daughter.  But it seems clear to me that his priorities might be a little skewed or just off. * I'm guessing that one of the reasons he did this is because he just can't let his ex get all the publicity, he HAS to try and one up her.*  Therefore even though he loves his daughter, his own fame/reputation is on an equal level of importance or priority with his parenting responsibilities.  Maybe even slightly more important?  That's not a good thing.  Kids really should take the first place of importance, especially at a time like this.
> 
> But I see this attitude a lot with celebrities.  They seem to forget what's really important living in the fishbowl the way they do, I can sympathize to a certain degree, but I'm not willing to give a free pass for that sort of thing.  Kids come first.  That's the bottom line.  No matter what.



I don't think that's the case. He is probably trying to repair his image after all the speculation about the divorce, not trying to one up her...


----------



## Sweetpea83

exotikittenx said:


> I just think its far fetched to say he only cares about Scientology and his image.  Suri is his daughter... How can we assume he doesn't care about her?  We don't know for sure what he was doing at the hotel, etc.  I don't care for Tom Cruise at all, but I think it's just a bit of a leap, and he must have SOME good qualities as a father.




I completely agree.


----------



## karo

I agree that he shouldn't go out with Suri through the front door, but so should Katie. Since the divorce news she's seen out with Suri everyday and that kid is obviously scared of all the paps runnimg around her. So maybe we shouldn't be so judgemental only when it comed to Tom and his actions.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bisousx said:


> I don't think that's the case. He is probably trying to repair his image after all the speculation about the divorce, not trying to one up her...



Well, OK, but I mean how could either one of us possible know what he's really thinking?  I was just speculating, as are you.  My point is, either way, his actions do not show that he is putting his daughter's needs first.  For whatever reason. And in my opinion there's really no good reason for that.  

Yes, Katie also took her out.  But those were obviously meant to be kid activities to make her feel normal and more like a regular kid.  Getting ice cream, going to a children's museum, going to a petting zoo.  All things that I do with my own kid. 

And Tom takes her to a huge fancy hotel, even though he has his own place in NY, then on an over-the-top helicopter ride?  Ok, sure, that's all about spending time with his kid...


----------



## bisousx

slowlikehoney said:


> Well, OK, but I mean how could either one of us possible know what he's really thinking?  *I was just speculating, as are you.  *My point is, either way, his actions do not show that he is putting his daughter's needs first.  For whatever reason. And in my opinion there's really no good reason for that.
> 
> Yes, Katie also took her out.  But those were obviously meant to be kid activities to make her feel normal and more like a regular kid.  Getting ice cream, going to a children's museum, going to a petting zoo.  All things that I do with my own kid.
> 
> And Tom takes her to a huge fancy hotel, even though he has his own place in NY, then on an over-the-top helicopter ride?  Ok, sure, that's all about spending time with his kid...



Um, duh.


----------



## gelbergirl

It'll be good for Suri when she starts school, has structure in her life and can make friends with other little kids!


----------



## CCfor C

bisousx said:


> I don't think that's the case. He is probably trying to repair his image after all the speculation about the divorce, not trying to one up her...




Agreed...and what has Katie been doing all these days??? She hasn't exactly been a monk w/ Suri...they've been seen and photographed everywhere. She didn't have to do that.


----------



## CCfor C

karo said:


> I agree that he shouldn't go out with Suri through the front door, but so should Katie. Since the divorce news she's seen out with Suri everyday and that kid is obviously scared of all the paps runnimg around her. So maybe we shouldn't be so judgemental only when it comed to Tom and his actions.



Oops...Didn't see that you already pointed this out...it's nice to see similar thoughts expressed...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

karo said:


> I agree that he shouldn't go out with Suri through the front door, but so should Katie. Since the divorce news she's seen out with Suri everyday and that kid is obviously scared of all the paps runnimg around her. So maybe we shouldn't be so judgemental only when it comed to Tom and his actions.



I think Katie's motivations might be a little different than his. She's never seemed to like the paps previously unless it was for a red carpet "do" or her fashion line. I think it's clear she had advice from ex-CoS how to do this and my guess is she's been told that it's probably safer for her to be in the public eye. New York was a wise move in that regard, as opposed to LA, where most of the houses are in the secluded Hills area.

There's probably an element of "free at last" as well in Katie's public appearances. I do feel for Suri though. None of this could have been easy on her and kids soak up tension, fear and stress as much as anyone else...maybe more so.

Agreed that it will be good for Suri to be at school, socialising and getting lots of exposure to different kids, views, etc..


----------



## SpeedyJC

karo said:


> I agree that he shouldn't go out with Suri through the front door, but so should Katie. Since the divorce news she's seen out with Suri everyday and that kid is obviously scared of all the paps runnimg around her. So maybe we shouldn't be so judgemental only when it comed to Tom and his actions.


 
I agree with you on Katie. I was just responding to someones post about the topic of Tom. Katie also should be more sensitive to little Suri being clearly scared by the paps. The entire situation is sad. Hopefully by the time Suri starts school all the frenzy calms down.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Katie's motivations might be a little different than his. She's never seemed to like the paps previously unless it was for a red carpet "do" or her fashion line. I think it's clear she had advice from ex-CoS how to do this and my guess is she's been told that it's probably safer for her to be in the public eye. New York was a wise move in that regard, as opposed to LA, where most of the houses are in the secluded Hills area.
> 
> There's probably an element of "free at last" as well in Katie's public appearances. I do feel for Suri though. None of this could have been easy on her and kids soak up tension, fear and stress as much as anyone else...maybe more so.
> 
> Agreed that it will be good for Suri to be at school, socialising and getting lots of exposure to different kids, views, etc..


I totally agree. She will have some more structure, and hopefully the paps will start to go away...


----------



## slowlikehoney

CCfor C said:


> Agreed...and what has Katie been doing all these days??? She hasn't exactly been a monk w/ Suri...they've been seen and photographed everywhere. She didn't have to do that.



So Katie is supposed to hole herself and her daughter up in her apartment and not go anywhere because there are paparazzi out there? That's healthy.  

You can't really do that with kids.  They want to be outside and they want to go places and see other people and other kids. She's going to have to deal with paparazzi her whole life.  It's not like it's a whole new thing for her.   

At least Katie did stuff with her that kids like to do and even if they did get their picture taken it didn't look like her entire agenda was all about a photo op.   Which is, I think, the point that people were trying to make.  

Anyway, Team Tom is getting really snarky, so I'm out.  
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## janesBydiction

exotikittenx said:


> I just think its far fetched to say he only cares about Scientology and his image.  Suri is his daughter... How can we assume he doesn't care about her?  We don't know for sure what he was doing at the hotel, etc.  I don't care for Tom Cruise at all, but I think it's just a bit of a leap, and he must have SOME good qualities as a father.



I agree with this.


----------



## Avril

I think Katie is bringing Suri to totally normal places - going for icecream, going to the zoo, etc.  Normal down-to-earth kids activities.  None of that requires tons of $$$$$.  Tom on the other hand brings on her on $6k helicopter journey   And Katie is gonna get photographed everywhere she goes - what do people expect, that she holes herself up in her new apartment in NYC and stays indoors all the time?


----------



## Swanky

I think the thing is, Katie is doing what she always did.  She was always out w/ Suri.

Tom came in and did the typical divorced dad act of taking the kid out for extravagant things.  Lots of dads do it; buy kids extra treats, give them extra leeway, etc. . .  to try and buy happiness in a divorce.
Mine did it; I got cable TV w/ a remote, new paint and carpet in my room, etc. . . and this was yearrrrrrrrs ago when I was at an age that I had no business having tv in my room.
I can't fault him for it though TBH.
I do think that maybe Katie needs to go somewhere low key for a few weeks, somewhere the paps won't bother them.


----------



## iluvmybags

Love this pic -- it just shows what a "normal" kid Suri really is.  I mean, how many times have your kids made that face when they were told "NO"?







http://www.thesuperficial.com/photo...-a-car-accident-after-suri-doesnt-get-a-puppy


----------



## Nathalya

aww the little doggy!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri and the puppy are so cute!


----------



## Snow8

CCfor C said:


> Agreed...and what has Katie been doing all these days??? *She hasn't exactly been a monk w/ Suri...they've been seen and photographed everywhere. She didn't have to do that.*



I can't imagine the average person wanting to go out with so many paps swarming. Maybe it was on the orders of her lawyers, they might have told her to be seen on the streets of New York living her life... it reinforces that she's a strong independent person.

If she hadn't been seen out and about I can only imagine what the speculation would have been.


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

I happened to be in a store with Katie and Suri today. So lovely and more beautiful, sans makeup and designer clothes, than I could ever have imagined. Extremely demure and polite. Suri was just as a six year old should be and not what is captured by the media on a bad day. Innocent and playful with what I am assuming was an aunt of hers. Honestly have to say - highlight of my year! And I am not typically so start struck. I had Jenna Elfman compliment me in Henry Bendel years ago on my haircut and it didn't come close to the feeling I had today with Katie and Suri. Beautiful mother and daughter!


----------



## lolas

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> I happened to be in a store with Katie and Suri today. So lovely and more beautiful, sans makeup and designer clothes, than I could ever have imagined. Extremely demure and polite. Suri was just as a six year old should be and not what is captured by the media on a bad day. Innocent and playful with what I am assuming was an aunt of hers. Honestly have to say - highlight of my year! And I am not typically so start struck. I had Jenna Elfman compliment me in Henry Bendel years ago on my haircut and it didn't come close to the feeling I had today with Katie and Suri. Beautiful mother and daughter!




Aawww...that's exactly how I envision them to be She is a beautiful child, and regardless of the media (to me,at least) her & her mom come across as very sweet,loving & normal. 

Poor angel, my heart breaks every time I see how she hides her face in her mom,or dads neck when the paps are stalking. Still people criticize her parents for holding her..seriously??!! She's 6, and scared! Who wouldn't hold a child in the same situation?


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

lolas said:


> Aawww...that's exactly how I envision them to be She is a beautiful child, and regardless of the media (to me,at least) her & her mom come across as very sweet,loving & normal.
> 
> Poor angel, my heart breaks every time I see how she hides her face in her mom,or dads neck when the paps are stalking. Still people criticize her parents for holding her..seriously??!! She's 6, and scared! Who wouldn't hold a child in the same situation?



Not a single other person noticed that it was Suri other than myself. If they did, well they should be on Broadway with her mother! That being said, Suri was nothing but a sweet, polite and innocent six year old-Just like every other kid in the store, including my own. Totally precious. And there was nothing in the way of designer clothes, high heels, lipstick or purse carrying nonsense - just a very simple sun dress, flip flops and gleeful six-year-old expression. Still star struck, but thankful for both of them that they appeared to have what appeared to be a very low key shopping trip.


----------



## karo

On the cover of C Magazine
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shoot-C-Magazine-days-divorce-Tom-Cruise.html


----------



## kcf68

I love that Katie's looking so much better than trying to look like Victoria Beckham during those early years with Tom.  She looks more like herself...


----------



## shoegal27

^^ agreed, althou I loved her short cropped hair matching Suri's.


----------



## Chanel522

Katie looks gorgeous in these shots!!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cool girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think the thing is, Katie is doing what she always did.  She was always out w/ Suri.
> 
> Tom came in and did the typical divorced dad act of taking the kid out for extravagant things.  Lots of dads do it; buy kids extra treats, give them extra leeway, etc. . .  to try and buy happiness in a divorce.
> Mine did it; I got cable TV w/ a remote, new paint and carpet in my room, etc. . . and this was yearrrrrrrrs ago when I was at an age that I had no business having tv in my room.
> I can't fault him for it though TBH.
> *I do think that maybe Katie needs to go somewhere low key for a few weeks, somewhere the paps won't bother them.*




Agreed she can 'hide' away for a while until Suri starts school.  

I agree with ur comments about Tom.  I cannot fault him for doing what he is doing.  He seems like a gr8 father to me.  

I really hope that this doesn't affect Suri and that she can grow up to be a 'normal' kid.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CCfor C said:


> Agreed...and what has Katie been doing all these days??? She hasn't exactly been a monk w/ Suri...they've been seen and photographed everywhere. She didn't have to do that.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's probably an element of "free at last" as well in Katie's public appearances.



This was my first thought, too.


----------



## Avril

Katie looks so gorgeous in the C magazine photo shoot - she could wear a garbage bag as a dress and still rock it!


----------



## tamshac77

Avril said:
			
		

> Katie looks so gorgeous in the C magazine photo shoot - she could wear a garbage bag as a dress and still rock it!



I know. She looks really good. I bet all of the single guys are getting their game ready. I hope she finds Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## Sassys

OMG, Suri on a commercial flight!!! Katie should have had in her settlement access to private jet at all times.

Girls on tour! Katie Holmes returns to hometown in Ohio - as Suri experiences first commercial flight without Tom's private jet

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-flight-Toms-private-jet.html#ixzz21eNqlPPW


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:


> OMG, Suri on a commercial flight!!! Katie should have had in her settlement access to private jet at all times.
> 
> Girls on tour! Katie Holmes returns to hometown in Ohio - as Suri experiences first commercial flight without Tom's private jet
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-flight-Toms-private-jet.html#ixzz21eNqlPPW


Ah, first class vs private jet, no big difference - tis not like they are slumming it in coach/economy


----------



## bag-princess

Avril said:


> Ah, first class vs private jet, no big difference - tis not like they are slumming it in coach/economy





ITA!!!  it won't kill her.


----------



## karo

Taking a cab in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2179048/Suri-Cruise-takes-cab-ride-parents-divorce.html


----------



## Chanel522

Suri is getting cuter and cuter as she gets older and I can't get over how much more at ease and relaxed Katie seems to be since her divorce.  She looks really really good!!  I'm happy for her


----------



## Snow8

^^ Isn't she (Suri) just, she's going to be really beautiful when she grows up.


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Taking a cab in NYC
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2179048/Suri-Cruise-takes-cab-ride-parents-divorce.html


Katie's hair looks so glossy and healthy here.


----------



## karo

Kate and Suri out in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-late-night-dinner-outing-Katie-Holmes.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tom and Katie's divorce has been finalized.

http://www.people.com/people/tablet/article/0,,20623201,00.html


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Tom and Katie's divorce has been finalized.
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/tablet/article/0,,20623201,00.html



Kim Kardashian is crying somewhere!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian is crying somewhere!



For rills!


----------



## kirsten

How do they get divorced so fast? I guess NY doesn't have a waiting period?


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> How do they get divorced so fast? I guess NY doesn't have a waiting period?



It's called having money. The court will move fast, bypassing any waiting periods if both parties agree and have all of their documents in order.


----------



## Swanky

When neither are contesting it makes it move faster as well.  He seemed to be verah verah eager to shut this down fast


----------



## MsReya

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian is crying somewhere!



Lol


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> When neither are contesting it makes it move faster as well.  He seemed to be verah verah eager to shut this down fast



I agree, he just want to get rid of the Problem.  I think his and Nicole's divorce took longer cause she had as many assets as he did.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, longer marriage an extra child plus she didn't want the divorce.


----------



## kiwishopper

Should this thread now be separated into their own individual thread now?


----------



## Avril

Katie gets $400k per annum in child support, she gets no spousal support:

http://uk.eonline.com/news/340716/k...orce-deal?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline

She must've really wanted out of that marriage, I think she could have gotten more out of him but she probably wanted to get as far away mega quickly from crazy Tom as she could.


----------



## Swanky

Why would she forego her entitled amount as per the prenup? I'm not sure this is accurate.
I'm sure he happily paid her what the prenup said plus child support.


----------



## CobaltBlu

maybe she didnt meet some other condition of the prenup...??


----------



## karo

40K is not that bad.... I would be happy to get such a sum monthly


----------



## emcosmo1639

It just goes to show how badly she wanted out, imo.  Or maybe there was a sum given in exchange for confidentiality, but no one is discussing it?


----------



## Swanky

I don't think the terms have been released, I think it's false.


----------



## chowlover2

Here's an interesting article from the Oct Vanity Fair





> http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2012/09/tom-cruise-scientology-nazanin-boniadi


----------



## sdkitty

fascinating story from Vanity Fair.  Don't know for sure that this is all true but I think Maureen Orth is pretty credible.  

As Tom Cruise attempts to move on from his split with Katie Holmes, alleged secrets from the actor's past are beginning to emerge.

In the October issue of Vanity Fair, special correspondent Maureen Orth claims that in 2004, Shelly Miscavige, wife of Scientology chief David Miscavige, was in charge of finding a suitable girlfriend for Cruise, who had recently split with his Vanilla Sky costar, Penelope Cruz. (The actor was married to Mimi Rogers from 1987 to 1990. He tied the knot a second time with Nicole Kidman in 1990; they split in 2001 and have two children, Isabella, 19, and Connor, 17.)
PHOTOS: Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman's ill-fated romance

According to Orth's sources, the organization began by seeking out actresses who were already Scientology members. The women were called in, told they were auditioning for a new movie, and then asked a series of questions including: "What do you think of Tom Cruise?"

Marc Headley, a Scientologist from age 7, claims he watched several actresses' audition tapes when he was head of Scientology's in-house studio. "It's not like you only have to please your husband -- you have to toe the line for Scientology," Headley tells Orth. (Scientology representatives deny any search took place and dismissed the article's sources as disgruntled apostates.)

Orth claims Nazanin Boniadi, an Iranian-born, London-raised actress, was selected to date Cruise from November 2004 until January 2005.

VIDEO: Tom Cruise opens up about his life in the '80s

"In a month-long preparation in October 2004, she was audited every day, a process in which she told a high-ranking Scientology official her innermost secrets and every detail of her sex life," Orth writes. "Boniadi allegedly was told to lose her braces, her red highlights, and her boyfriend." One source says Boniadi signed a confidentiality agreement.

Boniadi, 32, first met Cruise, 50, in New York City in November 2004, according to Orth's sources. "That's when she first sensed that this was possibly going to be an arranged marriage," Orth writes. After dining at Nobu with Cruise and "an entourage of Scientology aides," they retreated to ***** Tower, where Cruise and his entourage had rented an entire floor. "The two spent that first night together but, according to several sources, they did not have sex," Orth says.

During that date, Cruise reportedly told Boniadi, "I've never felt this way before." The actress was then asked to sign a second confidentiality agreement, this one specifically about Cruise.

According to Orth, Boniadi did eventually fall in love with Cruise, albeit briefly. The actor's frequent public displays of affection his intense adoration became overwhelming, Orth claims. "I get more love from an extra than I get from you," Cruise reportedly complained to Boniadi.

PHOTOS: Tom Cruise's cutest moments with Suri

At one point, Boniadi moved into Cruise's home and they shared a bedroom; she was also given a credit card issued in the name of Cruise's production company.

After an incident in which Boniadi asked David Miscavige to repeat himself, Cruise barely acknowledged her, according to Orth. (In Scientology, the ability to have one's communication "land" is vital, and asking its chief to restate his sentence is considered highly offensive.)

By the third week in January, Boniadi was asked to move into Scientology's Celebrity Centre. It was there that she was told the Rock of Ages star "wants someone with her own power -- like Nicole." When Boniadi asked why Cruise would not break up with her in person, she was told he was not to be disturbed, Orth claims.
VIDEO: Katie Holmes steps out in NYC after filing for divorce

Boniadi was later sent to a Scientology center in Florida, where she reportedly broke down and told a pal about her relationship with Cruise. According to Orth's source, the pal reported Boniadi, and her punishment for violating her confidentiality agreement included scrubbing toilets with a toothbrush, cleaning bathroom tiles with acid and digging ditches in the middle of the night. She was later tasked with selling Scientology founder L. Ron Hubbard's Dianetics on street corners.

A Scientology spokesperson denied Orth's source's claim, telling Vanity Fair: "The Church does not punish people, especially in [that] manner."

Cruise began dating Dawson's Creek star Holmes, 33, in early 2005. They welcomed a daughter, Suri, in April 2006 and tied the knot seven months later in Italy. In June 2012, Holmes reportedly blindsided Cruise when she filed for divorce. The two quickly reached a settlement, with Holmes receiving primary legal and physical custody of their daughter. The mother-daughter duo currently live together in New York City.


----------



## karo

Katie out in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ish-look-talks-fashion-craft--Tom-Cruise.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wards-public-appearance-split-Tom-Cruise.html


----------



## karo

Starting school is a big step for any child.
So  it is little wonder Katie Holmes decided to spoil Katie Holmes after  she took her first steps into the world of education this week.

The Batman Begins actress literally swept the youngster off her feet as she took her into fancy cake shop in New York today.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-Katie-Holmes-day-school.html#ixzz26SvcRyXQ


----------



## knasarae

Wow Suri's hair is getting so long!! I feel so sorry for these kids of celebs... they just want to be left alone by the paps.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...keover-on-harpers-bazaar-russia-cover-2012189

Katie Holmes' Super-Glamorous Makeover on Harper's Bazaar Russia Cover







Katie Holmes v. 3.0 is looking good!

Harper's Bazaar Russia recently released its October 2012 cover starring the newly-divorced actress, designer and mom.

In pics taken by famed photographer Gilles Bensimon, Holmes, 33, wears her chestnut hair in luscious, retro waves, with dramatic, smokey eye makeup and sexy nude-toned lipstick.

The Holmes and Yang designer wears Versace, Dolce&Gabbana, Moschino and Michael Kors inside the mag's pages.

Holmes, who finalized her divorce from Tom Cruise last month, will start rehearsals shortly for Dead Accounts, her first Broadway show in 4 years. Her little girl Suri, 6, started school at Avenues in NYC last week.

"It's like Katie got out of prison," a confidante told Us Weekly of the star, rebuilding her life. . . this is a rebirth!"


----------



## affairoftheart

She is really so much better off without Tom Cruise.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm glad things seem to have quieted down since Suri started school. I hope the paps leave them both alone.


----------



## Swanky

Suri is a really gorgeous little girl!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shes-rekindled-friendship-Joshua-Jackson.html

Just like the Dawson's Creek days! Katie Holmes plays with Suri as it emerges she's rekindled friendship with Joshua Jackson

She has been spending plenty of time with her daughter and parents ever since she split from Tom Cruise.
And now Katie Holmes has another love back in her life as she has rekindled a friendship with ex-boyfriend Joshua Jackson.
The actress stepped out in McCarran Park in Brooklyn, New York on Sunday taking her six-year-old daughter Suri on a stroll through the playground area.




Play time: Katie Holmes stepped out with daughter Suri Cruise in Brooklyn, New York in Sunday
As usual both looked stylish, with Holmes wearing a tent-style patterned mini dress with opaque tights and a jacket.
Suri clearly can&#8217;t get enough of her outfit from earlier in the week and sported a one shoulder sky blue frock with floral detail on.
She teamed the piece with red pumps and a bright green headband and they lapped up some sun in the Big Apple.




Keeping close: The actress held hands with her six-year-old as they walked on the grass




Fashionistas: Holmes wore a loose dress and coat while Cruise donned her one shoulder design
Her mother recently starting speaking to her former Dawson&#8217;s Creek co-star again after her and Cruise parted ways in June.
Inescapable star Joshua - who is in a long-term relationship with German actress Diane Kruger - has revealed is thrilled to have reconnected with her after she called him.
The 34-year-old said they had a lot to catch up on during a recent phone-call.


Out and about: Katie has been spending plenty of time out with her little girl since splitting from her father

Image conscious: But Suri didn't appear to be interested in hitting the children's apparatus

Quality time: The youngster is very attached to her mother
He told George Strombolopolous Tonight: &#8216;Like any old friend, it was like, &#8220;Oh, hi how are ya? What's going on?&#8221; &#8220;I had a kid&#8221;; &#8220;Yeah, that's crazy, I heard!&#8221;... It was nice, it was very nice, actually.&#8217;
Katie and Joshua dated during the first season of the popular TV series in 1998 but only recently got back in touch.
Canadian-born Joshua also recently revealed that although it's unlikely, he might still be willing to reunite with Katie on screen for a Dawson's Creek reunion.


All in the arms: Suri Cruise slides down a pole at the playground

Keeping active: She was clearly having fun moving about
He said: &#8216;Well, we killed the show so I don't think that's ever going to happen. Never say never. If I'm out of work for enough years, absolutely. We'll be old and grey and nasty by the time (that happens).&#8217;
Joshua has been happily dating Diane since 2006 but the couple are more interested in having children together than getting married.
He said: '&#8217;Kids are one of those things that kind of happen, aren't they? Certainly we're working on it if that's what you're asking.&#8217;



more pics at link


----------



## stephaniesstyle

affairoftheart said:


> She is really so much better off without Tom Cruise.


  i think so too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Suri is looking more like her mom these days, pretty lil girl.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> It's called having money. *The court will move fast, bypassing any waiting periods if both parties agree* and have all of their documents in order.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *When neither are contesting it makes it move faster *as well.  He seemed to be verah verah eager to shut this down fast



 when my ex and I went to meet the mediator was like well if you two aren't contesting anything you can divorce today. Some people draw it out by fighting (disagreeing) over things for whatever reason... bitterness, anger etc.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

iluvmybags said:


> Love this pic -- it just shows what a "normal" kid Suri really is.  I mean, how many times have your kids made that face when they were told "NO"?
> 
> cdn01.cdn.thesuperficial.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/17/suri-cruise-no-puppy-car-accident-0717-05-435x580.jpg
> 
> http://www.thesuperficial.com/photo...-a-car-accident-after-suri-doesnt-get-a-puppy




Cute. Somehow I think that with Tom out of the way (somewhat) this lil girl will have a somewhat normal upbringing...she is still a celeb kid but I think Katie and her family will instill some normalcy to the child.


----------



## Jahpson

Suri is all katie! wow


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ and a bit of Chris Klein haha


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/29/katie-holmes-picks-suri-up-from-ballet-class/

Katie Holmes shows off her stripes while out and about on Saturday (September 29) in New York City.
The 33-year-old actress stopped by a local dance studio and picked up her adorable daughter Suri, 6, before heading home.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Wow, suri has grown up fast.  I feel like she was a baby not long ago!


----------



## Chanel522

I love how normal Katie seems to be.  She's never dressed how she thinks people want her to dress and she looks like she's just happy to be her and be a Mom and be with Suri.  I think I like her now even more that she's broken away from Tom...he was dragging her down big time, imo.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/30/katie-holmes-suri-starbucks-stop/

Katie Holmes and her cute daughter Suri hold hands while out and about on Sunday (September 30) in New York City.

The mother-daughter duo was joined on their walk by one of Suri&#8216;s friends, who rocked a fashionable leopard print coat.

While the trio ran errands, they decided to stop at a nearby Starbucks where they ended up buying a couple bags of goodies.


----------



## Chanel522

Aww the little girl they are with is so adorable in that leopard coat...how cute are they holding hands?!


----------



## karo

She has consistently been seen around  New York City in an array of casual and sometimes dowdy ensembles,  mostly consisting of jeans, oversized jumpers and her obligatory  worn-out suede ankle boots. 
But Katie Holmes cut a more sleek and sexy figure as she stepped out in the Big Apple on Tuesday. 
The  33-year-old mother-of-one went hell for leather by displaying her  figure in a racy leather skirt as she made her way from the Gramercy  Park Hotel to the American Airlines Theatre. 



 Careful not to go too risque, Katie however opted to cover her legs by wearing some black opaque tights. 
The actress also played it safe on her top half too, by slipping into a white top underneath a sunshine yellow cardigan. 
Katie did however ditch her obligatory ankle boots in favour of some chic leather stilettos.


She accessorised with a large leather bag and a big smile on her face as she strutted around Manhattan.
Another  noticeable improvement was the actress's brunette locks, which appeared  glossy and coiffed as it hung around her shoulders.
The  Dawson's Creek star also wore barely any make-up on her flawless  complexion, which has recently helped land her the job as being the face  of Bobbi Brown cosmetics.


The actress will feature in beauty giant's fall campaign.
This  time Katie was without her six-year-old daughter Suri, who was most  likely in classes at her posh $40,000-a-year Avenues school. 
It was recently revealed that Suri was learning Mandarin Chinese at her new expensive New York school.
Her famous parents have apparently enrolled their youngster in a Mandarin language course.

Suri is going to be learning  Mandarin,' a source told RadarOnline.com. 'She is in the program for the  Lower School which focuses on Chinese, and this is a great foundation  for her.'
Katie and Suri  moved to a new Manhattan home following Katie's recent split and  subsequent divorce from Tom Cruise, and Suri has since enrolled at the  brand new school, where she started earlier this month.
Aimed  at the children of the jetsetting elite 'The World School' enables  pupils to follow their parents around the globe without being tied to  school vacation schedules.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-hell-leather-sexy-skirt.html#ixzz28Ducd68P 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Avril

She looks fab!  Love the leather skirt and yellow cardi combo!


----------



## keodi

Agreed she looks great!


----------



## karo

There is no doubt that being a single mother can be an exhausting pursuit.
So it is little surprise Katie Holmes looked happy to be enjoying some alone time in New York on Friday.
Of  course, matters are surely not helped by the fact her ex-husband Tom  Cruise has not been seen with their daughter Suri in 65 days.
 Katie smiled as she emerged from her car outside her apartment building in the Big Apple.
The Batman Begins star looked chic in a simple ensemble of white blouse, blue jeans and black leather shoes.The 33-year-old also carried a jacket in  her right hand, and wore her hair raked back in a bun, and made a quick  change into slacks and a T-shirt after enjoying what appeared to have  been a gruelling workout.
But while the actress  seemed to be in a good mood, she may be concerned with her former  husband's lack of contact with their daughter.

Tom Cruise hasn't been seen  publicly with the six-year-old in 65 days. Suri and Tom were last spotted together enjoying a Disney World holiday on August 2.
While  the actor has been busy filming, the tot has stayed in New York, having  recently started her school life as a student at The Avenues, an  exclusive private school in the city's Chelsea neighbourhood.
The 50-year-old action star has  meanwhile been in London shooting All You Need Is Kill. He had  previously travelled between Iceland, Louisiana and New York to film  action adventure Oblivion.
A source close to the situation previously told RadarOnline Tom being away is nothing new for the youngster.
'Suri is used to her dad being away  filming and not spending every single day with him. She loves the daddy  daughter time they get together,' the source said.She always spent time with him either on set or at home and even on vacation so shes really adjusted well.'
Tom is said to be keen to establish a permanent base in New York, to enable him to spend more time with his daughter.

In  the meantime, father and daughter have reportedly been spending time  chatting on the using internet video calling service Skype.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Cruise-seen-Suri-65-days.html#ixzz28VaSjNKv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sassys

See, I'm just like you! Katie Holmes tries her hand at incognito as she rides the subway

It seems to be all the rage these days, outrageously rich celebrities likening themselves to regular citizens by saying, 'Hey, I'm just like you.'

And now Katie Holmes has cottoned onto the craze, jumping on the same bandwagon - or rather tube carriage - as Jessica Alba and Jay-Z, and even Rihanna who sampled the London Underground.

The mother-of-one was seen riding the New York subway on Wednesday, going incognito with her hair scraped back into a ponytail, opting to go make-up free beneath large sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...and-incognito-rides-subway.html#ixzz290SyM18w


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

On the subway by herself? I have a hard time believing that with all the crazies out here.


----------



## Ladybug09

Either way, Go Katie! 

I hear, her theme song playing, "Freedom" by George Michael!

Free from Tom!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> On the subway by herself? I have a hard time believing that with all the crazies out here.



New Yorkers could care less about a celeb.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> New Yorkers could care less about a celeb.




yeah the normal ones but there are crazy people everywhere


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> yeah the normal ones but there are crazy people everywhere



Most people if they saw a celeb on the subway, would probably think "no way that is them" and keep it moving. There is a website that people post pics of celebs on the subways and you would be surprised how no one is sitting next to them or bothering them. I tell people all the time, celebs are not our bread and butter here, like LA, so we treat them just like any other person (Move out the way lol)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Most people if they saw a celeb on the subway, would probably think "no way that is them" and keep it moving. There is a website that people post pics of celebs on the subways and you would be surprised how no one is sitting next to them or bothering them. I tell people all the time, celebs are not our bread and butter here, like LA, so we treat them just like any other person *(Move out the way* lol)




 this is how I'd be unless they fitn to write me a check


----------



## Sassys

Suri Cruise debuts her smart school uniform as she arrives home with mother Katie Holmes

Suri Cruise looked like she was ready for an afternoon nap on Tuesday - as she arrived home from school with mother Katie Holmes, apparently a little exhausted.

It seems the six-year-old is still acclimatising herself to the long days, having started at the elite Avenues school in New York last month.

The youngster was pictured for the first time wearing her smart school uniform, complete with a pink coat and an orange headband.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-home-mother-Katie-Holmes.html#ixzz291MlBhhG


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Most people if they saw a celeb on the subway, would probably think "no way that is them" and keep it moving. There is a website that people post pics of celebs on the subways and you would be surprised how no one is sitting next to them or bothering them. I tell people all the time, celebs are not our bread and butter here, like LA, so we treat them just like any other person (Move out the way lol)


 

Is this it?

http://celebritiesonthesubway.tumblr.com/
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/celebrities-riding-the-subway


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://celebritiesonthesubway.tumblr.com/
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/celebrities-riding-the-subway



Yep


----------



## CCfor C

Sassys said:


> New Yorkers could care less about a celeb.



True; esp. on the subway...


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> Most people if they saw a celeb on the subway, would probably think "no way that is them" and keep it moving. There is a website that people post pics of celebs on the subways and you would be surprised how no one is sitting next to them or bothering them. I tell people all the time, celebs are not our bread and butter here, like LA, so we treat them just like any other person (Move out the way lol)



I wouldn't say LA treats celebs any different. A large amount of people in LA and NY are tourists and they most likely are the ones who would stop and get excited about seeing a celeb. If you have lived in LA for a good amount of time you see celebs everywhere. We don't have a good public transport system so that is not why you are seeing celebs pictured doing a common thing like riding the subway. Go to any Trader Joes or Whole Foods in Hollywood, Brentwood, Beverly Hills and you are bound to see a celebrity shopping on their own just like everyone else and no body cares.


----------



## sheanabelle

Sassys said:


> New Yorkers could care less about a celeb.



yeah...but the tourists are terrible with celebs here. I saw Mila Kunis get harrassed outside a restaurant tonight in soho. so lame of people to bother them.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes's transformation into an independent single working woman continues to come along as the days go by. 
And  the Dawson's Creek star, who divorced her husband Tom Cruise in July  this year, certainly looked carefree and happy among her work colleagues  on Thursday night. 
The  33-year-old star attended a photo call for her upcoming Broadway show,  Dead Accountants, at Sardi's Restaurant in New York City. 
Glowing and gorgeous, Katie beamed for the cameras as she cuddled up to her theatre buddies.

The  brunette beauty looked chic and pretty in an autumnal outfit,  consisting of checked trousers, an open-neck blouse and a cream blazer. 
She accessorised with a knitted grey scarf and black patent stilettos.
The actress wore her chocolate locks coiffed in loose waves tumbling around her shoulders. 
The new face of Bobbi Brown cosmetics accentuated her hazel eyes with warm toned make-up. 
Katie  appeared close with her Dead Accountants co-stars, posing with handsome  American actor Norbert Leo Butz, 45, several times at the event. 
She was also joined by the director of  the play, Jack O'Brien, actors Judy Greer, Josh Hamilton, Jayne  Houdyshell and playwright Theresa Rebeck.
Katie will portray the unglamorous Lorna in the five character comedy, which will hit theatres this November. 

It  is not the first time Katie has taken to the stage as she also appeared  in the Broadway production of Arthur Miller's All My Sons in 2008.
The actress made a splash in the  production, helping make the play New York's hottest ticket with the  first full week bringing in $684,002, according to U.S reports.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-new-play-Dead-Accountants.html#ixzz29ASK5rYT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## chowlover2

She looks happy & relaxed, good for her!


----------



## kcf68

She so pretty I hope she and Suri is blessed with a wonderful man and more children.


----------



## chinableu

Wow.  She already looks 10 years younger.  All that stress really showed on her face.


----------



## Alexenjie

Katie looks glowing and gorgeous. I wish I knew what lipstick color she wears.

I think being married to Tom was a real soul crusher for her, she seems so happy and free without him. 

Has anyone else wondered how it was possible to get a divorce so quickly? In my state, for sure it would have taken 6 months, more likely a year.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Wow! She does look good! I'd forgotten how truly naturally beautiful she is. You can really see how happy she is in that close up. I'm glad for her. That marriage must have been a humongous strain on her.


----------



## nicole75

Alexenjie said:
			
		

> Katie looks glowing and gorgeous. I wish I knew what lipstick color she wears.
> 
> I think being married to Tom was a real soul crusher for her, she seems so happy and free without him.
> 
> Has anyone else wondered how it was possible to get a divorce so quickly? In my state, for sure it would have taken 6 months, more likely a year.



Especially New York. I thought you had to be separated at least a year? Maybe they've changed the laws? (Or maybe I'm thinking of New Jersey?) 

But I guess an uncontested divorce coupled with endless cash, you can divorce lightening fast.


----------



## queenofshopping

nicole75 said:
			
		

> Especially New York. I thought you had to be separated at least a year? Maybe they've changed the laws? (Or maybe I'm thinking of New Jersey?)
> 
> But I guess an uncontested divorce coupled with endless cash, you can divorce lightening fast.



I filed November 16 2011 and decree was signed February 14, 2012.. 3 months... Massive assets were involved but most was mine/separate. Our property is still under court jurisdiction under order to sell, but the rest is done deal. Cost me a crap load of cash, but was speedy. Left that sucker in the dust... He didn't know what hit him.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks beautiful!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

slowlikehoney said:


> Wow! She does look good! I'd forgotten how truly naturally beautiful she is. You can really see how happy she is in that close up. I'm glad for her. That marriage must have been a humongous strain on her.







queenofshopping said:


> I filed November 16 2011 and decree was signed February 14, 2012.. 3 months... Massive assets were involved but most was mine/separate. Our property is still under court jurisdiction under order to sell, but the rest is done deal. Cost me a crap load of cash, but was speedy. *Left that sucker in the dust... He didn't know what hit him*.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her smile looks real and not forced.


----------



## karo

She's spent the last few years in a gilded cage of private jets, personal staff and 24 hour security.
But  with the demise of her marriage to Tom Cruise it seems Katie Holmes is  determined to return to live as an ordinary member of the public.
The  33-year-old hopped back on the New York subway on Sunday for the second  time in a week as she headed to rehearsals for her Broadway show Dead  Accounts.
Katie obviously hoped to go incognito, sheltering behind a huge pair of dark glasses. But in the dark subway  train the shades had the opposite effect, making her look rather  conspicuous.
  Still, the actress' fellow commuters certainly didn't seem to have noticed the star in their midst.
 Their lack of interest is hardly  surprising, with Katie pulling her brown hair back in a simple bun and  dressing down in black tights, slippers and a black winter coat.
 One thing that did stand out was her smart white designer handbag, which she clutched in her hands.
Katie is becoming a regular on the subway, using it to hop the few short stops from her luxury apartment to her rehearsals.
 Last week she was seen checking her Blackberry as she sat on a subway train.
 Using public transport is a stark  change from her former life as Mrs Cruise, when she relied not only on  chauffeur-driven cars, but also on exclusive A-list travel methods of  helicopter ferrying.  

 But it fits in well with Katie's new  approach to life, which has seen her attempting to give her six-year-old daughter Suri a more grounded approach to life.
The two walk to school, Suri carting her own school bag, and regularly join the locals at coffee shops near their home.
 Katie is also said to have a new outlook on men in the wake of her split, having sworn off dating any more actors.
 'She says shes done going out with actors,' a source told Radar online.  
 'Jeanne Yang, her business partner  for the Holmes & Yang fashion label, has taken Katie to some art  gallery openings recently and shes met tons of interesting artists. 

 'Shes been saying now that if she  does date anyone, it could be someone who works in the arts world.   Katies more interested in the quiet life now and an unassuming artist  would fit the bill perfectly for when shes ready.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-rehearsals-Dead-Accounts.html#ixzz29O0b6Kv9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> She's spent the last few years in a gilded cage of private jets, personal staff and 24 hour security.
> But  with the demise of her marriage to Tom Cruise it seems Katie Holmes is  determined to return to live as an ordinary member of the public.
> The  33-year-old hopped back on the New York subway on Sunday for the second  time in a week as she headed to rehearsals for her Broadway show Dead  Accounts.
> Katie obviously hoped to go incognito, sheltering behind a huge pair of dark glasses. But in the dark subway  train the shades had the opposite effect, making her look rather  conspicuous.
> Still, the actress' fellow commuters certainly didn't seem to have noticed the star in their midst.
> Their lack of interest is hardly  surprising, with Katie pulling her brown hair back in a simple bun and  dressing down in black tights, slippers and a black winter coat.
> One thing that did stand out was her smart white designer handbag, which she clutched in her hands.
> Katie is becoming a regular on the subway, using it to hop the few short stops from her luxury apartment to her rehearsals.
> Last week she was seen checking her Blackberry as she sat on a subway train.
> Using public transport is a stark  change from her former life as Mrs Cruise, when she relied not only on  chauffeur-driven cars, but also on exclusive A-list travel methods of  helicopter ferrying.
> 
> But it fits in well with Katie's new  approach to life, which has seen her attempting to give her six-year-old daughter Suri a more grounded approach to life.
> The two walk to school, Suri carting her own school bag, and regularly join the locals at coffee shops near their home.
> Katie is also said to have a new outlook on men in the wake of her split, having sworn off dating any more actors.
> 'She says shes done going out with actors,' a source told Radar online.
> 'Jeanne Yang, her business partner  for the Holmes & Yang fashion label, has taken Katie to some art  gallery openings recently and shes met tons of interesting artists.
> 
> 'Shes been saying now that if she  does date anyone, it could be someone who works in the arts world.   Katies more interested in the quiet life now and an unassuming artist  would fit the bill perfectly for when shes ready.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-rehearsals-Dead-Accounts.html#ixzz29O0b6Kv9
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



And not a soul bothering her. Love it!! Us New Yorkers just don't care lol


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> And not a soul bothering her. Love it!! *Us New Yorkers just don't care lol*


 
we sure don't!


----------



## karo

She's just six years old.
But Suri Cruise looks like her teenage years have already begun.
The youngster  was pictured organising her own playdates on a day out with her mother Katie Holmes in New York on Sunday.As her mother sat patiently waiting, Suri slumped on a park bench making her calls.
The youngster chatted away, a handbag slung over her body.
 But her bored expression was replaced by one of delight as the pair met up with another mother and child pair.
Suri appeared thrilled with her friend, who could well be a new playmate from her school.
 The pair walked in front of their mothers, chatting animatedly.
 Suri, dressed in pink, giggled shyly as her friend appeared to take down her number in his iPhone.
Tom Cruise's daughter was pictured looking worried and anxious as she started school earlier this month.
 But it seems the initial nerves have been replaced by a busy new social life.
She recently started at the elite $39,750-per-year Avenues school in New York as one of the first intake of 700 pupils.
Aimed at the children of the  jetsetting elite 'The World School' enables pupils to follow their  parents around the globe without being tied to school vacation  schedules.
 It was initially reported that other  parents were concerned Suri's presence could be disruptive, but it  appears the youngster has settled in well.
Still, that didn't stop her from scowling as she headed into school on Monday morning, no doubt upset her weekend was over.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-phone--meets-boy-playdate.html#ixzz29P9Po5a9 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

I love that kid, she's pretty adorbs.


----------



## chowlover2

That pink coatis too cute on Suri!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't with Suri haha. She's too cute


----------



## mlbags

Whatever, however... Suri is simply adorable!


----------



## slowlikehoney

I think it's great that her mom is encouraging her to do things on her own. Empower her to not need an entourage to call someone or go somewhere. You just know when they were with Tom no one had to lift a finger to do anything. They probably had people to do everything. Some might think that's enviable, but if you raise a child like that from birth just imagine how terrifying it would be if she suddenly found herself left to her own devices.


----------



## Megs

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love that kid, she's pretty adorbs.



SAME! Look at our budding little handbag lover!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Megs said:


> SAME! Look at our* budding little handbag lover!*




 I was thinking the same


----------



## knasarae

slowlikehoney said:


> I think it's great that her mom is encouraging her to do things on her own. Empower her to not need an entourage to call someone or go somewhere. You just know when they were with Tom no one had to lift a finger to do anything. They probably had people to do everything. Some might think that's enviable, but if you raise a child like that from birth just imagine how terrifying it would be if she suddenly found herself left to her own devices.


 
I agree and I think it's great because we never even used to see Suri with other children.  I was definitely wondering if she would be ok as an adult because her life just seemed to be such an alternate reality lol.  

I think it's funny that article said she was arranging play dates lol.  She was probably talking to Tom.  Or maybe I'm out of touch... do kids that young just randomly chat up their friends on cell phones?


----------



## slowlikehoney

knasarae said:
			
		

> I agree and I think it's great because we never even used to see Suri with other children.  I was definitely wondering if she would be ok as an adult because her life just seemed to be such an alternate reality lol.
> 
> I think it's funny that article said she was arranging play dates lol.  She was probably talking to Tom.  Or maybe I'm out of touch... do kids that young just randomly chat up their friends on cell phones?



I have no idea! Lol!! 
I think I was about 7 or 8 when I started using the phone to call my friends. Back then people barely had answering machines, let alone cell phones. 
I remember my mom telling me 7 rings was sufficient to know if someone was home and wanting to answer the phone. Ha!! 
She probably was talking to her dad.


----------



## karo

On Sunday she was pictured sorting  out her social life as she chatted away on her mobile phone before  meeting up with a little boy for a play date.
But on Monday it was back to school for Suri Cruise.
The six-year-old was spotted making her way to class in the Chelsea area of Manhattan, New York City.But unlike her display at the weekend she didnt seem so socially independent this time. 
The daughter of Tom Cruise, clung on to her mothers hand as they strolled along the street to the institution.
She recently started at the elite $39,750-per-year Avenues school in New York as one of the first intake of 700 pupils.
 Suri  donned her uniform of a grey pinafore with white tights and patent pump  shoes which she teamed with a denim jacket and pink leopard print back  pack.

 The brunette wore a yellow hairband at the front of her locks to stop her sweeping style from obstructing her face.
Meanwhile  Katie, 33, coped with the weather by wearing black opaque tights with  ankle boots and a long grey scarf to go with her multi-coloured coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-hand-mother-Katie-Holmes.html#ixzz29UY1659E 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Avril

Katie looks so so happy.

Heard on some news programme that apparently Tom wants to give up Scientology to get Katie back?  Jees I hope she stays faaaaaaaaar far far away from that weirdo!


----------



## chowlover2

Avril said:
			
		

> Katie looks so so happy.
> 
> Heard on some news programme that apparently Tom wants to give up Scientology to get Katie back?  Jees I hope she stays faaaaaaaaar far far away from that weirdo!



I honestly don't see Tom giving up Scientology, nor do I see Scientology letting him leave.


----------



## Avril

chowlover2 said:


> I honestly don't see Tom giving up Scientology, nor do I see Scientology letting him leave.


 
Yep, I thought the same thing myself!  Plus there's no way Katie would take him back!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Suri is growing up! She looks so much like Katie.


----------



## Chanel522

They look like they have the best time ever together!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Katie's got her 2nd wind. Life seems good!


----------



## Chanel522

^^I agree!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^+1


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I honestly don't see Tom giving up Scientology, *nor do I see Scientology letting him leave*.


 This!


----------



## karo

Standing a statuesque 5ft 9in, it doesn't take much for Katie Holmes to send necks craning in her direction. 

And  after years of toeing the line next to 5ft 7in Tom Cruise, it seems the  actress has hung up her flats for more fashionable footwear.

The  33-year-old actress, who divorced Mr Cruise in July, towered over  fashion designer Narciso Rodriguez in stylish heels as stars gathered to  celebrate the launch of his latest collection in New York City on  Monday night.
Katie went for a classic LBD by the  designer, featuring flattering ruching, long sleeves and a conservative  hem just above the knee.

 She paired the frock with nude Loeffler Randall pumps that gave her a few added inches. 
Katie carried a sleek black clutch and wore her locks in loose waves around her shoulders.
With a lash of pink lipstick, and  otherwise minimal make-up, the star overall looked youthful and  well-rested - a feat considering she's a working mother of a  six-year-old.

 Standing next to Narciso, who was  launching his new collection for discount retailer Kohl's, their height  difference, however, most certainly turned heads.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nches-new-collection-Kohls.html#ixzz2A8iiBlq8 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nches-new-collection-Kohls.html#ixzz2A8igJRBF 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nches-new-collection-Kohls.html#ixzz2A8idrpcJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## bisbee

Love the dress - and the nude heels - but that pigeon-toed stance is awful!


----------



## kirsten

She looks great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Katie looks good. And Suri is just the cutest little thing.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Wow.  What a difference a little lack of Tom makes!


----------



## Chanel522

^^Truth


----------



## chowlover2

I didn't realize how unhappy she was til I saw the pics without Tom!


----------



## karo

*Finally I get to yell!' Katie Holmes displays her versatility with a  variety of facial expressions as she talks about motivation for new  Broadway role*

She had a less than successful acting  career during her marriage to Tom Cruise, but is clearly hoping for a  change in fortune now that she is newly-single.
And  to prove her skills in the industry, Katie Holmes showed off her  versatility as she displayed a variety of facial expressions while  talking about her motivation to take on a role in new Broadway show Dead  Accounts.
Katie, 33, appeared to go through a host of different emotions as she discussed the part alongside co-star Judy Greer, playwright Theresa Rebeck and director  Jack OBrien in front of a live audience at The Greene Space in New York.
From confused and bemused to giggly  and thoughtful, Katie let her feelings show on her face as she was asked to explain the reasons for her desire to break Broadway.
 She replied: 'I thought it would be so challenging. Because I was so young when I started working, I was always trying to catch up.'
 And in particular, mother-of-one Katie said she was more than excited to take on the role of such a strong female character.
She said: 'Finally I get to yell!  What I really loved about this character was shes strong underneath it  all.  I like her values, I like that shes trying to figure it all out  and really cares for her family.'
And  she isn't the only one excited about the role, as playwright Rebeck  said: 'I think it's really thrilling to see Katie Holmes on stage again.  It's a wonderful part for her.'
Katie was also joined by her co-stars Josh Hamilton, Norbert Leo Butz and Jayne Houdyshell for the panel.
The mother-of-one wore a chic white  linen dress with black opaque tights and boots, teamed with a blue  military-style jacket as she took to the stage.
However, it seems that the pressure  of being in the spotlight took its toll on Katie, and she was forced to  remove her jacket as it got too hot - displaying her toned arms in the  process.
 Dead Accounts will begin previews on  November 3rd, and celebrates its grand opening on November 29th at the Music Box Theatre on Broadway.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...new-Broadway-role-New-York.html#ixzz2APjBG4Yc 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Foot loose and make-up free: Casual Katie Holmes returns to usual low key style after glamming up at fashion event  *

Earlier this week, she glammed up in  stylish effect at a fashion events in New York City, looking  particularly stylish in a black trench coat.
But  Katie Holmes was back to her more familiar low-key self on Thursday  morning as she went grocery shopping without a scrap of make-up. 

The  33-yar-old actress went shopping in Whole Foods in black leggings,  chunky black boots and a loose fitting grey sweater over a long sleeved  top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yle-glamming-fashion-event.html#ixzz2APnQPxoE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

*Weathering on after Sandy: Katie Holmes returns to work on Broadway with daughter Suri by her side*

After she was forced from her home by Hurricane Sandy, Katie Holmes has returned to work on her new play Dead Accounts.
The  31-year-old actress was spotted walking into New York's Music Box  Theatre on Saturday for a rehearsal of her highly-anticipated show.
The  play was actually supposed to open today, but after the superstorm  turned the city upside down organisers pushed the show's debut to  Monday.Katie dressed casually for work in black skinny jeans, matching booties, sunglasses and a pink sweater.She wore her long dark hair  tied back  in a ponytail and carried a stuffed animal in one hand while holding  daughter Suri, who clung to her side, with the other hand.
Katie and Suri were  forced to leave their luxury Chelsea apartment earlier this week after  Sandy left their building without  power or running water.
Holmes and six-year-old Suri have been staying at a midtown hotel close to the Music Box Theatre.
Mother and daughter were said to have stayed in her apartment at the  Mercantile building during the storm before heading to the hotel.
A source close to the star told Page Six: Katie and Suri stayed safe and  calm by torchlight.
But it still looks like it's been a restless few days for the former Mrs Tom Cruise, who appeared happy to be back at work.
Katie plays Lorna, the sister of a con-man played by two-time Tony winner for Best Actor in a Musical, Norbert Leo Butz.
It was written by Theresa Rebeck, the creator and former head-writer of the NBC musical series, Smash.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roadway-daughter-Suri-side.html#ixzz2BHcmrF1b 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## chowlover2

karo said:
			
		

> Weathering on after Sandy: Katie Holmes returns to work on Broadway with daughter Suri by her side
> 
> After she was forced from her home by Hurricane Sandy, Katie Holmes has returned to work on her new play Dead Accounts.
> The  31-year-old actress was spotted walking into New York's Music Box  Theatre on Saturday for a rehearsal of her highly-anticipated show.
> The  play was actually supposed to open today, but after the superstorm  turned the city upside down organisers pushed the show's debut to  Monday.Katie dressed casually for work in black skinny jeans, matching booties, sunglasses and a pink sweater.She wore her long dark hair  tied back  in a ponytail and carried a stuffed animal in one hand while holding  daughter Suri, who clung to her side, with the other hand.
> Katie and Suri were  forced to leave their luxury Chelsea apartment earlier this week after  Sandy left their building without  power or running water.
> Holmes and six-year-old Suri have been staying at a midtown hotel close to the Music Box Theatre.
> Mother and daughter were said to have stayed in her apartment at the  Mercantile building during the storm before heading to the hotel.
> A source close to the star told Page Six: &#145;Katie and Suri stayed safe and  calm by torchlight.&#146;
> But it still looks like it's been a restless few days for the former Mrs Tom Cruise, who appeared happy to be back at work.
> Katie plays Lorna, the sister of a con-man played by two-time Tony winner for Best Actor in a Musical, Norbert Leo Butz.
> It was written by Theresa Rebeck, the creator and former head-writer of the NBC musical series, Smash.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2227409/Katie-Holmes-returns-work-Broadway-daughter-Suri-side.html#ixzz2BHcmrF1b
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I love that sweater!


----------



## karo

*Keeping furry warm! Katie Holmes sports giant white fluffy ear muffs as it begins snowing in New York City*

It has just started snowing in New York City as winter is about to really set in. 
And Katie Holmes is certainly prepared for the chilly conditions. 
The  33-year-old stepped out in a pair of giant white fluffy ear muffs as  she headed to rehearsals for her Broadway play Dead Accountants on  Wednesday. 
The mother-of-one also rugged up in a padded navy jacket during the outing. 
Underneath  she wore an oversized grey knitted sweater over a striped shirt and  showed off her lean legs in a pair of black leggings tucked into her  favourite Rag & Bone boots. 
The actress toted a Derek Lam handbag and a coffee for a much needed caffeine fix. 
Katie, who shielded her eyes with some sunglasses, was heading into the theatre ahead of rehearsals for the play.

Katie and her castmates gave their very first performance of the family comedy in front of a live audience earlier this week. 
And it ended well, with a standing ovation for the cast as they took their final bow.
During the show Katie herself earned  cheers from the audience, notably for a speech about the greed of Wall  Street and when she took a prop malfunction in her stride.
People  magazine reported: 'Holmes drew applause on several occasions   notably, when a telephone she was using in one scene broke, and she  deftly fixed it without skipping a beat, even punctuating her dialogue  by slapping the broken piece back into place.'
The  mother of six-year-old Suri is starring in the play as Lorna, alongside  fellow co-stars Greer, Jayne Houdyshell and Norbert Leo Butz.  Butz - a  two-time Tony winner for Best Actor in a Musical - plays a con-man and  Holmes's on-stage brother. 
The play was written by Theresa Rebeck, the creator and former head-writer of the NBC musical series, Smash.
While  the play doesn't officially open until November 29, preview shows  before then will allow the cast to iron out their performances to  present a polished product on opening night.
The last time Katie was on Broadway was back in 2008, making her debut in a revival of Arthur Millers All My Sons. 
Of  course a lot has passed during that time, especially so in the last  year which has seen her divorce from her husband Tom Cruise.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gins-snowing-New-York-City.html#ixzz2BelEfEEH 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ She looks cute in the last pic.


----------



## ByeKitty

It's good to see her look healthy.. She was a twig a few years ago, when she was with Tom..


----------



## TazMonkey

She always looks like she's humming a happy song in photos these days.


----------



## OANHderful

It is just me or does she seem happier now? She's always smiling or grinning comparing to before.


----------



## chowlover2

OANHderful said:


> It is just me or does she seem happier now? She's always smiling or grinning comparing to before.


 Way happier than when with Tom...She looks like she got off death row!


----------



## karo

Fashion identity crisis! Katie Holmes teams sexy leather trousers with granny-style cardigan for Late Night with Jimmy Fallon
She's newly single and almost ready to mingle, but Katie Holmes isn't quite ready to be 100 percent sexy.
The 33-year-old sported some super saucy leather pants On Late Night With Jimmy Fallon on Thursday but stopped short of completely vamping it up.
Instead the mum of one, toned down her sex appeal with a very granny-inspired cardigan.Beaming from the moment she walked onto the New York stage, a happy ex Mrs Tom Cruise did not show an ounce of hesitation about her choice of seemingly opposing styles.

Katie even represented her own line wearing a Holmes & Yang top with the ALC leather pants and Isabel Marant sweater.
The Jack and Jill star did appear at one point to almost suffer a wardrobe malfunction when the fly of the pants looked as if it would bust open.
However, the trousers held up and Katie joined Jimmy Fallon and few lucky audience members in a game of very animated charades.
Katie was on the show to promote her new Broadway play Dead Accounts.
The actress had performed earlier in the evening at the Music Box Theatre before rushing over to Jimmy Fallon's show.
Wearing the same bottoms, Katie also sported a thick parka and held onto a very large coffee to keep warm.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Late-Night-Jimmy-Fallon.html#ixzz2COpVLgVe
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## twin-fun

Wow, those leather pants look incredibly unflattering in the last tow pics! Just because something is a trend doesn't mean that it should be worn...


----------



## karo

Twelve days to go! Katie Holmes bundles up for another day of previews of Broadway's Dead Accounts as critics count down to opening night
Her play may be twelve days away from its official opening, but already Katie Holmes is working around the clock.

The 33-year-old was spotted on Saturday heading to her first of two performances for the day of her play, Dead Accounts, at New York City's Music Box theatre.
Already the comedy is playing up to seven days a week, and the ex Mrs Tom Cruise dutifully turned up to perform amid rumours she is looking into adoption so her six-year-old biological daughter, Suri, could have another sibling.Star magazine reports a source close to the 33-year-old actress claims she has only just begun looking into the process, consulting with a high-end adoption agency about adopting a two-year-old toddler in need of a home rather than a newborn.
'Her goal is to have a new addition to their family within the next year,' an insider told the magazine.
Meanwhile, Kate is rumoured to be spending Thanksgiving with her ex-husband to make things easier on little Suri.'Tom and Katie are determined to show Suri that they're still friends and devoted parents,' the magazine's source revealed. 'They know it will mean so much for her, and both are happy to swallow their pride to make sure she has a fun holiday. Thanksgiving has always been a really big deal for them.'
Not giving anything away as she headed to work on Saturday, the normally unstylish Katie managed to put together a perfect casual outfit.
Donning some tight distressed jeans paired with a tan shawl and some simple, but killer, ankle boots, Katie was comfortably chic.The mum of one smiled and signed autographs of fans outside the theatre before heading into the show.
This is the second time the Batman Begins star has taken to the stage of Broadway - this time playing a woman who has moved moved back home with her Catholic parents in Cincinnati, Ohio after a failed relationship.
Having recently been through her very public split with her husband of six years, and also being from Ohio and raised Catholic, Katie said she relates to her character Lorna.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...review-night-Dead-Accounts.html#ixzz2CZ5914TU
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Charlie

twin-fun said:


> Wow, those leather pants look incredibly unflattering in the last tow pics! Just because something is a trend doesn't mean that it should be worn...



Just the zipper looks funny. I think the pants look awesome on her.


----------



## Nat

twin-fun said:


> Wow, those leather pants look incredibly unflattering in the last tow pics! *Just because something is a trend doesn't mean that it should be worn*...



I couldn't agree more. Not her best look. But, she does have a beautiful smile and that kinda makes up for her wardrobe malfunction


----------



## karo

Getting nervous? Katie Holmes looks chic as she dashes to the theatre....just days before her new play officially opens to the public
The official opening night is only a week away, so she's getting in as much work as possible.
But Katie Holmes looked chic and quietly confident as she made her way to the Music Box Theatre on Tuesday night.
With a hint of a smile on her lips, the actress grabbed a coffee before heading off to star in Broadway play Dead Accounts.Looking stylish in a pair of tight-fitting, dark blue jeans, the star was her usual dressed down self as she continued previews of the play, before its official opening night on November 28. The mother-of-one wore a navy pea-coat over the top of her outfit, creating a minimalistic, retro shape. She added a plain black handbag, slung over her arm, and a pair of her favourite black ankle boots.
Katie wore her shiny, dark hair in natural waves over her shoulders and seemed to be wearing minimal make-up as she breezed along.
Looking far from stressed out, Katie had time to stop by Starbucks for a large, hot drink, before making her way into the theatre.
The actress, who has already been starring in two shows a day, has starred on Broadway before and is relishing the opportunity to get her teeth into such a complex character.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...days-new-play-opens-public.html#ixzz2CrweXJFh
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Kimm992

Pretty!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Katie left New York to fly to her hometown in Ohio on Thursday morning for her first Thanksgiving as a single mother. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Thanksgiving-single-mother.html#ixzz2CyH0lrLS


----------



## karo

Out in NYC the day before leaving


----------



## karo

That's our girl! Katie Holmes' proud parents arrive to see her opening night on Broadway
It must have been just like old times.

But instead of heading out to see her star in her school play, Katie Holmes' parents turned out to see her ham it up on her opening night on Broadway on Thursday.

Martin and Kathleen looked excited in the build up to their pride and joy's big night in New York.
Mother-of-one Katie herself had already arrived, giving a nervous smile as she walked into the spectacular Music Box Theatre.

The 33-year-old looked surprisingly stylish in a red trenchcoat and polka dot trousers.

The Dawson's Creek lovely has previously explained how alike she is to her character in the comedy, saying: 'I'm like Lorna in that my values guide me in an instinctual way, like, "That feels weird" or "I better send a thank you."'

'Also, the Midwestern work ethic: You do what you do, and you dont talk about it. You dont say, "Oh, Im a doctor." You wont have many friends if you do that. And when youre in the entertainment business where youre applauded for so many things.'

No doubt she would have been hoping for some of the latter at the end of her big night.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ive-opening-night-Broadway.html#ixzz2DiOlsCif
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ive-opening-night-Broadway.html#ixzz2DiOhbZZF
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ive-opening-night-Broadway.html#ixzz2DiOe6Iq8
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her red coat.


----------



## karo

They've both kissed Pacey! Joshua Jackson's fiancee Diane Kruger and his former Dawson's Creek co-star and girlfriend Katie Holmes attend same event
They once shared a red-hot romance while they were filming their hugely popular TV series Dawson's Creek.

So it's not surprising if Diane Kruger was eager to avoid her fiance Joshua Jackson's former flame Katie Holmes on the red-carpet on Monday night.

Both women attended The Museum Of Modern Art Film Benefit honoring director Quentin Tarantino in New York City.
However, they appeared to sideline an encounter with one another at the star-studded event.

While Diane posed up a storm outside of the famed museum, a more demure Katie smiled for a couple of snaps as she made her way inside.

And if there was ever a battle in the fashion stakes, Diane clearly pipped girl next door Katie, who played universally-loved Joey Potter in Dawson's Creek alongside Diane's partner of six years, who became famous for his character of Pacey Witter.
Katie went for a low-key look in a little black dress.

The 33-year-old brunette, who is currently starring on Broadway's Dead Accounts, looked pretty in the attire and showed off her natural beauty by wearing her hair down and very little make-up.

Katie and Joshua recently chatted on the telephone following her divorce from husband Tom Cruise.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Katie-Holmes-attend-event.html#ixzz2E70KSFu3
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Not quite granny chic! Katie Holmes looks older than her years as she heads to work in a dowdy knitted cardigan
She might have recently added fashion designer to her job title but on Saturday Katie Holmes proved she doesn't practice what she preaches when it comes to style.

Clad in a grandma cardigan, the actress looked far older than her 33 years as made her way through Broadway in New York.
Katie teamed the furry grey and white cardigan with tapered suit pants, a white button up shirt and ankle boots for her walk to work.

The former Mrs. Tom Cruise wore minimal make up and her hair in a messy ponytail as she headed to a performance of her play Dead Accounts.

The mother of one had obviously just left her daughter Suri as she forgot to take off the six-year-old's pink scrunchy hair tie from around her wrist.
Smiling as she walked along, Katie certainly has a lot to smile about - bad outfit aside.

The Jack and Jill star's play was one of only a handful that did not close early during a poor season on Broadway despite less than stellar reviews.

The play, which opened to the public at the end of last month, will be keeping Katie busy until March.
This is the second time the Batman Begins star has taken to the stage of Broadway - this time playing a woman who has moved moved back home with her Catholic parents in Cincinnati, Ohio after a failed relationship.

Having recently been through her very public split with her husband of six years, and also being from Ohio and raised Catholic, Katie said she relates to her character Lorna.

Katie told The New York Times recently: 'I'm like Lorna in that my values guide me in an instinctual way, like, "That feels weird" or "I better send a thank you."'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ork-dowdy-knitted-cardigan.html#ixzz2EXlEzah0
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Sugar rush: Katie Holmes arrives at the matinee performance of Broadway play with a fortifying supply of cupcakes

With both a matinee and an evening performance at the weekends, you can't fault Katie Holmes for treating herself and her castmembers now and then.

The actress, who opened the play on Broadway last month, arrived in time for the Sunday matinee carrying a large bag from the posh bakery Georgetown Cupcakes.

Wearing a brown overcoat, skinny jeans a a pair of snakeskin pumps, Katie looked tired but happy as she made her way back to the Music Box theatre in midtown Manhattan.
The recently divorced Los Angeles transplant made her way alone on foot to the first performance of the day.

Since arriving in the city over the summer, the 33-year-old seems to have been making a concerted effort to act like an average New Yorker.

The Batman star has been seen riding the subway on several occasions and has even taken Suri along for the ride home to their relatively modest two-bedroom, two and a half bath apartment in the artsy Chelsea Mercantile neighbourhood.
 The single star seems to be relishing her new found independence since she filed for divorce from actor Tom Cruise in June.

Katie has been working nonstop on the Broadway play about a prodigal son who returns home from urban New York to his slow-paced Midwest hometown.

Despite less than stellar reviews, Katie has been going at it full steam ahead. The play opened for previews on November 3 and will run until February 2013.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fortifying-supply-cupcakes.html#ixzz2Ef4tQI5J
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

On their way from school


----------



## Ladybug09

for a change a coat on this kid, but dang nothing on her legs??


----------



## ByeKitty

Why do they blur out the other kids' faces but not Suri's? I know she's...known, because of her parents, but she didn't choose to be famous either.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is too cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was looking through this thread from the beginning and wondered if Katie kept her old clothes and accessories from the TomKat era.  she had some beautiful ensembles and handbags.


----------



## karo

> Statue of Liberty! Katie Holmes slips into sexy blue velvet gown with sheer panels to support her new home at 12-12-12 concert
> 
> Much has been made of Katie Holmes' dowdy appearance since her split from Tom Cruise and there's been plenty of speculation about when she'll find a new love.
> 
> But tonight a realisation dawned, the 33-year-old has been in love all along... with New York, and she dressed up to the nines to show her devotion.
> 
> The city has become the Mid-Westerner's new home and an oasis of normalcy after her Beverly Hills compound bound existence with Tom.
> She's looked gleeful riding the subway, and enjoyed walking the streets with daughter Suri.
> 
> Tonight she repaid the luminous metropolis by dressing up in one of her most glamorous dresses to date; a sexy blue velvet gown with sheer panels.
> And standing there proudly at 5ft9, it was hard not to see a connection between emanciptaed Katie and that great lady of Manhattan, the Statue of Liberty.
> 
> She was displaced from her apartment when Sandy hit, and though her discomfort was mild compared to other hardships endured; it surely made Katie feel closer to her new home as she spoke about the Red Hook public housing development bearing the brunt of Sandy's wrath.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-shows-support-New-York.html#ixzz2EwsFsrnU
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

> It's a shame you can't show it off! Katie Holmes looks glamorous in stylish outfit for interview... on the radio
> 
> It may have been a radio interview, but Katie Holmes still wanted to look her best.
> 
> The actress opted to forgo her usual fuss-free style and instead went for a chic look as she arrived at the WNYC studios in New York on Wednesday.
> 
> And the 33-year-old even proved that you can be both practical and stylish at the same time.
> Katie wore a pretty blue woollen coat with black cuffs that served to keep her warm but also left the Dawsons Creek beauty looking fashionable.
> 
> She was also sporting a silky sapphire top, cropped black trousers and snakeskin pumps, and carried a black and red satchel.
> 
> The brunette wore minimal make-up and left her tresses loose and unkempt upon her arrival.
> But as she left the studios the star had swept her locks into a neat bun and made sure she was bundled up against the cold by buttoning up her coat.
> 
> Katie was being interviewed by Leonard Lopate on his radio show.
> 
> The smiling star has been in a very sunny mood of late and it seems its all down to her new role.
> 
> She is currently starring in Dead Accounts on Broadway and appears to be relishing working onstage.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-outfit-interview--radio.html#ixzz2Ewuk60yS
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## LoveMyMarc

karo said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-shows-support-New-York.html#ixzz2EwsFsrnU
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



The length of the dress & ankle straps accentuate her calfs.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress--shes-voted-best-revenge-body-year.html

Tom will be green with envy! Katie Holmes slips into emerald leather dress... as she's voted best 'revenge' body of the year 

Green leather is a hard look to pull off for anyone. 
It smacks of road safety adverts, superheroes and Peter Jackson films; but Katie Holmes, 33, intrepid explorer in her new single life, almost made it work for her on Saturday night. The Broadway star stepped out in New York looking in an emerald leather skater dress paired with a cream blazer.

Plus she has reason to smile as she was voted best 'revenge' body of the year by Fitness magazine, Katy Perry came second.


----------



## twin-fun

Put some tights on Suri! Down puffer coats and bare legs? It's a NO.


----------



## slowlikehoney

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Put some tights on Suri! Down puffer coats and bare legs? It's a NO.



My assumption is that Suri doesn't want to wear them and Katie just decided to pick her battles. I used to do the same to my mom. Hated, hated, hated tights. Still do to this day. I'd rather just have cold legs than deal with them.


----------



## Sassys

Look away now, Suri! Pictures of the £15,000 Victorian playhouse Katie Holmes is 'set to buy daughter Cruise for Christmas'

As the daughter of two of the world's biggest stars, Suri Cruise undoubtedly wants for nothing.

So when it comes to choosing a present for her six-year-old daughter for Christmas, Katie Holmes had had to pull out all the stops.

And one of the gifts Katie has reportedly settled on is a truly breathtaking £15,000 Victorian playhouse, which is apparently going to be installed in the garden of the family home.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-Suri-Cruise-Christmas.html#ixzz2FKHoUoyd


----------



## Sassys

slowlikehoney said:


> My assumption is that Suri doesn't want to wear them and Katie just decided to pick her battles. I used to do the same to my mom. Hated, hated, hated tights. Still do to this day. I'd rather just have cold legs than deal with them.



And that is when Kate needs to be a parent and tell her do as I say.


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:
			
		

> And that is when Kate needs to be a parent and tell her do as I say.



This!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sassys said:


> And that is when Kate needs to be a parent and tell her do as I say.



Yes, I suppose that would be ideal... 
I just know how it is when you're trying to get out the door with a child and you're trying not to be late and you've already had 8 other battles about other things that were more important.  Waking up, eating breakfast, brushing teeth...the list goes on... Sometimes there is a moment where you do give in to one thing in order to take care of the more important things.  Or at least those of us who aren't perfect do...  
Suri's wearing a jacket.  I'm sure she's plenty warm.  It's not as though tights create an airtight, windtight barrier on her legs.  They don't really keep you all that much warmer, at least not in my opinion.


----------



## Sassys

slowlikehoney said:


> Yes, I suppose that would be ideal...
> I just know how it is when you're trying to get out the door with a child and you're trying not to be late and you've already had 8 other battles about other things that were more important.  Waking up, eating breakfast, brushing teeth...the list goes on... Sometimes there is a moment where you do give in to one thing in order to take care of the more important things.  Or at least those of us who aren't perfect do...
> Suri's wearing a jacket.  I'm sure she's plenty warm.  It's not as though tights create an airtight, windtight barrier on her legs.  They don't really keep you all that much warmer, at least not in my opinion.



It is cold here in NYC and tights help a lot. I understand when things are going on, but if I lay out clothes for you, I expect every item to be put on. It takes 2min to put tights on her. If a child is raised to respect their parents/adults, there will be no tantrums.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sassys said:


> It is cold here in NYC and tights help a lot. I understand when things are going on, but if I lay out clothes for you, I expect every item to be put on. It takes 2min to put tights on her. *If a child is raised to respect their parents/adults, there will be no tantrums.*



That's not exactly true...
Tantrums are not a sign of bad parenting, but a developmental phase that pretty much every child goes through at various stages.  It's something that happens when they start to try to assert their individuality and determine where the boundaries are.  Giving them choices is one of the healthier ways of handling them. Perhaps Suri didn't want to wear the jacket or the tights and Katie said, no you HAVE to wear the jacket and decided to let the tights thing go, for example.  The goal of discipline is not total control over your children, but rather teaching them how to make good decisions on their own without you.  
If Suri gets cold enough without the tights for a day then maybe she'll learn the lesson and next time she'll put on the tights.  Either way, I doubt she'll freeze to death or even catch a cold without them.


----------



## Swanky

lol! Oh there WILL be tantrums!   Even the best parents have normal kids who test boundaries, as they should.  
This reminds me of the 1st time mom who has her birthing plan all laid out. . .  and of course nothing goes as planned and everyone is still happy and healthy and loved


----------



## Sassys

slowlikehoney said:


> That's not exactly true...
> Tantrums are not a sign of bad parenting, but a developmental phase that pretty much every child goes through at various stages.  It's something that happens when they start to try to assert their individuality and determine where the boundaries are.  Giving them choices is one of the healthier ways of handling them. Perhaps Suri didn't want to wear the jacket or the tights and Katie said, no you HAVE to wear the jacket and decided to let the tights thing go, for example.  The goal of discipline is not total control over your children, but rather teaching them how to make good decisions on their own without you.
> If Suri gets cold enough without the tights for a day then maybe she'll learn the lesson and next time she'll put on the tights.  Either way, I doubt she'll freeze to death or even catch a cold without them.



Uh, never said it was bad parenting.

I get the impression Suri is a brat and that needs to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## Swanky

How?  I mean, how can you tell this from photographs?


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sassys said:


> Uh, never said it was bad parenting.
> 
> I get the impression Suri is a brat and that needs to be nipped in the bud.



I guess it was this quote that made me think that you were implying bad parenting:

*If a child is raised to respect their parents/adults, there will be no tantrums.*

Anyway, I have no idea whether Suri is a brat or not.  I do believe that she probably was given a lot more freedom than most children get, especially when she was around her father.  But it definitely seems to me that Katie is doing her best to correct that situation.  That would be difficult though, and it probably wouldn't happen over night.  
I guess I'm just feeling that we can all cut Katie some slack.  She's trying her best to do this single mother thing and to correct whatever nonsense went on before.  And that can't be easy, even with help.


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How?  I mean, how can you tell this from photographs?



The same way you can tell from pics that a person is a good mom SMH lol

lol. Swanky there are plenty of times when you have said, "such and such seems like a good mom, based on pictures. So why can't I do the same and think Suri is a brat?


----------



## Sassys

slowlikehoney said:


> I guess it was this quote that made me think that you were implying bad parenting:
> 
> *If a child is raised to respect their parents/adults, there will be no tantrums.*



Oh, no, that is not what I meant.


----------



## Swanky

Nothing to do w/ Sassys or this thread specifically, but I'm always mesmerized by all the "knowledge" about celebs people think they have.
Suri is a brat, Jessica planned her pregnancy, etc. . .  I'm fascinated by people's assumptions because I somehow almost never had the same assumptions, lol!


----------



## Swanky

Sassys said:


> The same way you can tell from pics that a person is a good mom SMH lol
> 
> lol. Swanky there are plenty of times when you have said, "such and such seems like a good mom, based on pictures. So why can't I do the same and think Suri is a brat?



I agree w/ that point, lol!  
If you look at all my posts I probably am a lot more positive than most people in this forum.  I'm a LOT quicker to point out how loving people appear than how evil they _may be_.  KWIM?

My optimism irritates my cynical NYer hubby I think 
I often have to be shown someone's a$$ several times before I actually believe that they aren't fantastic, I give a lot of benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nothing to do w/ Sassys or this thread specifically, but I'm always mesmerized by all the "knowledge" about celebs people think they have.
> Suri is a brat, Jessica planned her pregnancy, etc. . .  I'm fascinated by people's assumptions because I somehow almost never had the same assumptions, lol!



But you have said, "such and such is such a good mom", all by looking at pics. How do you know, a person is a good mom, just because you see them hug a child in a pic? Even Mommy Dearest Joan Crawford hugged her kids in pics and we all know what kind of a person she was.

Some of the most famous baby killers (Susan Smith, Andrea Yates) have hugged kids in pictures and then murdered them. 

I stand by my comment, I do believe Suri is a brat and I also think Jennifer Lopez's son Max is a cry baby.


----------



## Swanky

I answered above 
I've never seen photos or video of Suri acting like a real brat so I won't assume she is.
And I cannot live assuming people hugging their kids are actually abusive when we aren't looking.  I can't live like that, that's very depressing to me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

the thing about suri and the tights vs. no tights is that she has always, always ever since she was a toddler been under-dressed for the weather.  ever since there have been paparazzi pictures of her in the press she has been in summer clothes while everyone else around is dressed for winter. 

I've always found it soo bizzare.  and only supports the theories that she may not be entirely human


----------



## slowlikehoney

mundodabolsa said:


> the thing about suri and the tights vs. no tights is that she has always, always ever since she was a toddler been under-dressed for the weather.  ever since there have been paparazzi pictures of her in the press she has been in summer clothes while everyone else around is dressed for winter.
> 
> I've always found it soo bizzare.  and only supports the theories that she may not be entirely human



LOL!!!

That's true.  She does seem to be often underdressed.  But I think a lot of kids are like this.  They don't seem to feel the cold the way we adults do and they don't understand why they have to wear all those clothes.  I remember arguing with my mom about this.  Never understanding why I need a scarf or tights or a hat or gloves when I felt just fine without it all.  
Now, of course, I'm ALWAYS cold! Payback for my all the arguments I had with my poor mother.  
Also, I never got sick as a child from being under-dressed. 
Hmmm... maybe I'm not human either...


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nothing to do w/ Sassys or this thread specifically, but I'm always mesmerized by all the "knowledge" about celebs people think they have.
> Suri is a brat, Jessica planned her pregnancy, etc. . .  I'm fascinated by people's assumptions because I somehow almost never had the same assumptions, lol!



I am the same way.  Actually, I try to not to make too many assumptions at all. I'd rather just watch the story unfold.  
I also try really hard to see things objectively and not make judgments based on my own prejudices.  
But that's hard, I really have always loved Katie, ever since Dawson's Creek, so I tend to always give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Belle49

I mean what child doesn't have bratty moments?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Look away now, Suri! Pictures of the £15,000 Victorian playhouse Katie Holmes is 'set to buy daughter Cruise for Christmas'
> 
> As the daughter of two of the world's biggest stars, Suri Cruise undoubtedly wants for nothing.
> 
> So when it comes to choosing a present for her six-year-old daughter for Christmas, Katie Holmes had had to pull out all the stops.
> 
> And one of the gifts Katie has reportedly settled on is a truly breathtaking £15,000 Victorian playhouse, which is apparently going to be installed in the garden of the family home.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-Suri-Cruise-Christmas.html#ixzz2FKHoUoyd



I may be off topic here but I have issue with Katie Holmes being characterized as one of the biggest stars in the world.  If it wasn't for her marriage to Tom Cruise, most people wouldn't know who she is.  (I'm not a fan, just saying)
So I guess she's a star for being married to a star.
And it does look to me like Suri is spoiled.  Putting her in little high heels and talking about her fantastic sense of style (as a toddler).  Hopefully they will teach her some values as she grows up.


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I may be off topic here but I have issue with Katie Holmes being characterized as one of the biggest stars in the world.  If it wasn't for her marriage to Tom Cruise, most people wouldn't know who she is.  (I'm not a fan, just saying)
> So I guess she's a star for being married to a star.
> And it does look to me like Suri is spoiled.  Putting her in little high heels and talking about her fantastic sense of style (as a toddler).  Hopefully they will teach her some values as she grows up.



Throwing fits in a restaurant at 11pm because she could not have the penis candy (when she belonged in bed)


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is parents are parents for a reason. It boils my blood when I see kids underdressed, especially in cold weather. Make them put on proper clothing.


----------



## Swanky

Her parents shouldn't have a child out that time of day. Fact. My 8 yr old's bedtime is 8:30 for a reason and they're older!


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:
			
		

> Throwing fits in a restaurant at 11pm because she could not have the penis candy (when she belonged in bed)



Wait, penis candy?


----------



## Sassys

Irishgal said:


> Wait, penis candy?





If the press were watching every move normal people made as parents, they would surely catch some major faux pas. So we can forgive Katie Holmes, the flustered mom who inadvertently let her 4-year-old daughter with husband Tom Cruise grab a box of penis-shaped gummies.

Two weeks ago, Holmes was at Serendipity 3 in New York City with little Suri when the tot grabbed some treats, not realizing they were novelty treats better suited for a bachelorette party than for a toddler.

Paparazzi were on hand to capture the misstep, and soon enough, everyone was flapping their gums about what a bad mother Holmes is -- even though she didn't actually end up buying the candies for Suri.

But this latest blunder didn't seem to bother the Hollywood mom at all. During an appearance on 'The Ellen DeGeneres Show,' which will air tomorrow, Holmes giggled sheepishly at the incident.

http://www.popeater.com/2011/03/31/katie-holmes-suri-cruise-penis-gummies/


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:
			
		

> If the press were watching every move normal people made as parents, they would surely catch some major faux pas. So we can forgive Katie Holmes, the flustered mom who inadvertently let her 4-year-old daughter with husband Tom Cruise grab a box of penis-shaped gummies.
> 
> Two weeks ago, Holmes was at Serendipity 3 in New York City with little Suri when the tot grabbed some treats, not realizing they were novelty treats better suited for a bachelorette party than for a toddler.
> 
> Paparazzi were on hand to capture the misstep, and soon enough, everyone was flapping their gums about what a bad mother Holmes is -- even though she didn't actually end up buying the candies for Suri.
> 
> But this latest blunder didn't seem to bother the Hollywood mom at all. During an appearance on 'The Ellen DeGeneres Show,' which will air tomorrow, Holmes giggled sheepishly at the incident.
> 
> http://www.popeater.com/2011/03/31/katie-holmes-suri-cruise-penis-gummies/



Oh Lordy lol


----------



## HandbagAngel

Suri may be spoiled since she was born.  Doesn't this happen to many celebrities and super rich families?  How long since Tom and Katie divorced and Suri was moved to a regular school?  Four or five months?   We don't know the whole story of the divorcing, but I personally believe partially has something to do with the different parenting.  It is hard for little Suri to act like a normal kid when she has a super star dad.  I just wish the mother-daughter duo the best.  Single parent is difficult enough already (not financially as we've known), not to mention Suri is starting a different life style and paps follow them everywhere.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I want her playhouse.


----------



## slowlikehoney

sdkitty said:


> I may be off topic here but I have issue with Katie Holmes being characterized as one of the biggest stars in the world.  If it wasn't for her marriage to Tom Cruise, most people wouldn't know who she is.  (I'm not a fan, just saying)
> So I guess she's a star for being married to a star.
> And it does look to me like Suri is spoiled.  Putting her in little high heels and talking about her fantastic sense of style (as a toddler).  Hopefully they will teach her some values as she grows up.



But this is the world we live in.  People become famous for all manner of things.  Having a large bottom, simply being born into money, and yes, marrying someone more famous than them.  Is that ridiculous? Yes, but it's not really something that Katie has any control over.  I'm sure some people think that that's the only reason she married him, to become more famous, but I'm kind of doubting that.  In any case, she clearly changed her mind if that's what she did.  

I really find it interesting how easy it is for people to judge these celebrities for every little thing they do or mistake they make.  I sometimes shudder to think what people would say about me if I had the misfortune to have a camera documenting every stupid thing I do or say or every mishap or mistake I make.  I doubt any of us would have a spotless record.


----------



## Swanky

I completely agree.
Like I said before I'm constantly shocked by how people can know it all and surmise these heavy assumptions based on flat photographs of little kids.


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I completely agree.
> Like I said before I'm constantly shocked by how people can know it all and surmise these heavy assumptions based on flat photographs of little kids.



You do it too. You assume women are good mothers all the time, based on a picture. I don't get what is the difference.


----------



## Swanky

I already explained myself 

I'm not so cynical and pessimistic


----------



## sdkitty

slowlikehoney said:


> But this is the world we live in.  People become famous for all manner of things.  Having a large bottom, simply being born into money, and yes, marrying someone more famous than them.  Is that ridiculous? Yes, but it's not really something that Katie has any control over.  I'm sure some people think that that's the only reason she married him, to become more famous, but I'm kind of doubting that.  In any case, she clearly changed her mind if that's what she did.
> 
> I really find it interesting how easy it is for people to judge these celebrities for every little thing they do or mistake they make.  I sometimes shudder to think what people would say about me if I had the misfortune to have a camera documenting every stupid thing I do or say or every mishap or mistake I make.  I doubt any of us would have a spotless record.



I agree....she was probably infatuated with Tom and the whole package.  Not saying that she used him to become famous.  My argument is with calling her a big star or one of the biggest stars in the world or whatever.  The only way I think she will continue to be viewed that way is if there continues to be news and controversy about her child and the relationship with her child's father.


----------



## chicmom78

Sassys said:
			
		

> It is cold here in NYC and tights help a lot. I understand when things are going on, but if I lay out clothes for you, I expect every item to be put on. It takes 2min to put tights on her. If a child is raised to respect their parents/adults, there will be no tantrums.



I have to disagree. I have 2 little girls and my 4 1/2 year old has at least one tantrum daily and it could be over the smallest, most senseless thing.  I too, always though "my kid will NEVER act like that" and I run a pretty tight ship. My kids are not spoiled in the least, and are very respectful but 
those things do not a tantrumless child make. I pick my battles too and there are most things that are NOT an option. But little kids need to have some sort of voice so letting them make some choices is good. Who knows, maybe thy were only outside for a few minutes or in and out of a car and stores. She certainly isn't going to freeze with that big jacket and no tights. 

 Are you saying you never had tantrum in your childhood?


----------



## chicmom78

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> the thing about suri and the tights vs. no tights is that she has always, always ever since she was a toddler been under-dressed for the weather.  ever since there have been paparazzi pictures of her in the press she has been in summer clothes while everyone else around is dressed for winter.
> 
> I've always found it soo bizzare.  and only supports the theories that she may not be entirely human



Some kids don't feel cold the way adults do, my daughter gets hot easily and sweats easily so she is always wearing a little less than me, because im always cold. People always say "oh she must be cold, where is her sweater!?" It's very frustrating because they don't know me or my child and always assume I'm purposely withholding a sweater from my daughter when that just isn't the case. People are always so quick to judge moms when they have absolutely no idea about their lives or kids


----------



## chicmom78

slowlikehoney said:
			
		

> LOL!!!
> 
> That's true.  She does seem to be often underdressed.  But I think a lot of kids are like this.  They don't seem to feel the cold the way we adults do and they don't understand why they have to wear all those clothes.  I remember arguing with my mom about this.  Never understanding why I need a scarf or tights or a hat or gloves when I felt just fine without it all.
> Now, of course, I'm ALWAYS cold! Payback for my all the arguments I had with my poor mother.
> Also, I never got sick as a child from being under-dressed.
> Hmmm... maybe I'm not human either...



Hahaha I just posted the same thing without reading this first! I never wanted to wear my hat as a kid and my mom always tried to make me so I would hide it or pretend I lost it


----------



## chicmom78

Last thing, I just love when people who are not moms yet, judge other moms.....everything is so clear and cut and dry when you're on THAT side, isn't it? So easy to point fingers. I thought so too, then I gave birth and perspective completely changed.  If you're not a mom, I'm sorry but you can't relate or have the right to judge any mom until your in the same shoes. And if someone took a picture of me grocery shopping with my two kids today, or buckling them in their carseats while one is screaming (because she was overtired, not because she's a spoiled brat btw) then I prob wouldn't look like such a great mom either


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I want her playhouse.


^^
so do a lot of people in the shanty towns all over the third world...and the slums in some first world countries


----------



## Swanky

And a lot of wealthy kids. . .  we all have wants.


----------



## pukasonqo

yup. unfortunately some are more urgent than others...anyway, lucky little girl!


----------



## Swanky

Of course. . .  but same goes w/ what most of us buy for our kids for Christmas.  My kids want for nothing, I still buy them great gifts.


----------



## IrisCole

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Of course. . .  but same goes w/ what most of us buy for our kids for Christmas.  My kids want for nothing, I still buy them great gifts.



I want a lot of things - will you buy me some gifts?


----------



## Swanky

Send me your list!


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Send me your list!


^^
can i send you mine too?


----------



## Swanky

Why not!


----------



## CCfor C

Three words:

Pick your battles. You don't get sick from not wearing tights. Let it go, and work on more serious issues.

We often think a child feels the same as we do: if we are cold, they should be. If hot, they should be. They HAVE to wear coats in cold weather, etc. And then there are special children for whom wearing a coat is torture. Why go there? If a child is cold, they will put on their coat. Don't you? Everyone is different, even children. 

I've never liked the rule of all wearing coats, etc. It seems silly. (I think I'm repeating what others have said)


----------



## Sassys

chicmom78 said:


> I have to disagree. I have 2 little girls and my 4 1/2 year old has at least one tantrum daily and it could be over the smallest, most senseless thing.  I too, always though "my kid will NEVER act like that" and I run a pretty tight ship. My kids are not spoiled in the least, and are very respectful but
> those things do not a tantrumless child make. I pick my battles too and there are most things that are NOT an option. But little kids need to have some sort of voice so letting them make some choices is good. Who knows, maybe thy were only outside for a few minutes or in and out of a car and stores. She certainly isn't going to freeze with that big jacket and no tights.
> 
> Are you saying you never had tantrum in your childhood?



Yes I had tantrums. I recall once I had one in the supermarket (I wanted candy and my mom said no). She gave in and got me the candy and I thought I won. When we got home, she layed my a$$ out, put that candy in a jar on my bedroom shelf looked me in the eye and said "this candy will stay here as a reminder to you, that when I tell you no, there will be no other discussion, you do it again and you will get layed out again. That candy stayed there for 15yrs and I never got layed out again. 

My mother never layed a hand on my brother and I because we knew from her look, she was the parent and were we had no say.

Come to think of it, this may be the reason why I never eat any type of candy lol


----------



## slowlikehoney

chicmom78 said:


> Hahaha I just posted the same thing without reading this first! I never wanted to wear my hat as a kid and my mom always tried to make me so I would hide it or pretend I lost it



Oh yes! I "lost" every single scarf or hat given to me until probably I went to college.  Then suddenly I was cold all the time! 

Also, I agree about the people who aren't moms having such sage advice and declarations.  A lot of people seem to think Suri is a brat, but honestly as many pictures as you see of her, you'd think there would be waaaaay more of her acting out if she were such a brat.  I know if my kid was photographed that often in public it would be a whole different story... 
I can only imagine what people would think about me.


----------



## Nat

For me the Celeb forum is a fun entertaining place to be, most of the time anyway  I try not to take every comment that is made here too personally, too literally or too seriously. That makes a lot of difference IMO.

Anyway, back to topic.



Cupcake cuties! Suri Cruise and Katie Holmes slip on pink aprons to bake sweet treats

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olmes-slip-pink-aprons-bake-sweet-treats.html

With only a few days left with her daughter before the she spends the Christmas holiday with dad, Katie Holmes made sure to give Suri a sweet treat. The Batman star showed her ex Tom Cruise what he's missing as she and her daughter Suri put their cooking skills on display at Georgetown Cupcake in New York City on Monday. Katie appeared to have a natural talent in the kitchen, smiling and laughing as she attended the birthday party for one of Suri's friends.

Dressed warmly for the chilly Manhattan weather, the mother-daughter-duo arrived at the party in bundled up in matching blue puffy coats.
Once inside, the pair both showed off bright pink outfits that matched their party aprons. The precocious six-year-old needed a bit more help in the kitchen than her famous mum and received lessons throughout the event. The store owners of Georgetown Cupcake were clearly delighted with their VIP guests and later tweeted: 'So much fun having Katie, Suri & friends for cupcake decorating at @GTownCupcake Soho today!!'

The 33-year-old actress is spending as much time as she can with her daughter, who will be celebrating the Christmas holiday with her father Tom and older siblings Connor and Isabella at the actor's Los Angeles home. The Sun reported Monday that Katie will still be showering her daughter with gifts, which include a £15,000 Victorian playhouse, a £6,000 miniature Mercedes Benz, an iPad mini and some new additions to her wardrobe, with a Chloe fur coat and a Ralph Lauren dress reportedly on the list.
The Dawson's Creek star is currently spending her time in New York as she stars in the Broadway comedy Dead Accounts, which is scheduled to run through the end of February.
























Also in NYC: Suri's dad Tom Cruise is also in New York City as he promotes his new film Jack Reacher


----------



## Swanky

Aww, he gets her for both Thanksgiving and Christmas?


----------



## PinkTruffle

I gotto say, Tom is looking pretty good in that photo.


----------



## sdkitty

I hope it's not true that Suri is getting a fur coat.  Bad enough that she is being spoiled with all these expensive things but wearing a the skin of a beautiful animal--


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

His sweater is quite snug


----------



## slowlikehoney

PinkTruffle said:
			
		

> I gotto say, Tom is looking pretty good in that photo.



Yes he is! 
It's almost annoying how good he still looks. 
Did everyone notice Suri wearing her tights? Heehee!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was always dressed like summer in the winter. I don't know why. But I do remember seeing pics of her and Michelle Williams daughter in NY on the same day in the winter a borough apart and one was dressed for January and the other for July.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Look at her lil peep toe flats, I really like those for my lil girl. I was able to get her one pair and she liked them, she's a sneakers girl.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is too cute. I love her pink coat.


----------



## Nat

Pink ladies! Suri Cruise is a little fashionista as she wears her favourite colour head-to-toe... while mom Katie Holmes coordinates

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Katie-Holmes-head-toe-pink.html#ixzz2FxPuPAsV 

She usually has at least one item of pink clothing on.
But Suri Cruise outdid herself on Sunday morning as she stepped out in an ensemble that covered every hue in the spectrum from dusty rose to bubblegum to shocking hot pink. The precocious six-year-old was spotted wearing a pink padded coat, short skirt, scarf, earmuffs and sheepskin boots but was barelegged despite the chilly December weather - perhaps because she could not find any matching tights.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is seriously adorable! I love all her pink.


----------



## soxx

Times flies! Suri looks pretty in her all pink while her mummy, Katie looks aged..


----------



## Chanel522

Suri looks so adorable...love the all pink on her. Both of them lookmore relaxed and happy away from Tom.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress--shes-voted-best-revenge-body-year.html
> 
> Tom will be green with envy! Katie Holmes slips into emerald leather dress... as she's voted best 'revenge' body of the year
> 
> Green leather is a hard look to pull off for anyone.
> It smacks of road safety adverts, superheroes and Peter Jackson films; but Katie Holmes, 33, intrepid explorer in her new single life, almost made it work for her on Saturday night. The Broadway star stepped out in New York looking in an emerald leather skater dress paired with a cream blazer.
> 
> Plus she has reason to smile as she was voted best 'revenge' body of the year by Fitness magazine, Katy Perry came second.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/16/article-0-16890C1C000005DC-318_634x925.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/16/article-0-16890C10000005DC-863_306x607.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/16/article-0-16890C14000005DC-774_306x607.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/15/article-0-1688497B000005DC-232_634x903.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/15/article-0-16884988000005DC-142_634x687.jpg


She looks absolutely amazing at red carpet events lately!


----------



## Swanky

She seems really sweet, I still marvel at her getaway scheme


----------



## Charlotte Husen

Maybe it's because Katie isn't wearing any makeup, but as Soxx wrote, Katie does look aged, but still very pretty. I think she's an amazing mom to Suri!


----------



## karo

Bobbi Brown has released its first campaign image starring Katie Holmes as the face of the brand.

The actress, 34, looks sensational in the ad, with smoky kohl-rimmed eyes and wind-machine-swept wavy hair.

She wears a statement beaded necklace and a strapless printed dress that is most likely from her fashion label, Holmes & Yang.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...celebrity-face-Bobbi-Brown.html#ixzz2HPRS5thN
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## renza

^Very pretty! I wonder if she will start wearing more makeup on a regular basis. That would certainly make sense as a model for the brand!


----------



## Chanel522

That picture is beautiful!!  Gorgeous necklace, too.


----------



## ms-whitney

Love Tom binns

Katie is gorgeous with or without makeup but I love seeing her relaxed and more casual then glam when with her daughter


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great! I love the necklace too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She looks awesome in that ad for BB.


----------



## karo

Out on Broadway


----------



## kirsten

Herpes flare up again?


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## renza

^Yikes, those photos are just terrible! I wonder why she's making that face?


----------



## maggie7

renza said:


> ^Yikes, those photos are just terrible! I wonder why she's making that face?



Maybe because she's freezing and is just going about with her life and don't feel the need to keep her facial expression in perfect photographic order at all times...
Honestly, it must be a real pain having photographers in your face 24/7...in the end you just have tell yourself to hell with it....


----------



## renza

maggie7 said:


> Maybe because she's freezing and is just going about with her life and don't feel the need to keep her facial expression in perfect photographic order at all times...
> Honestly, it must be a real pain having photographers in your face 24/7...in the end you just have tell yourself to hell with it....


I think you misunderstood--I wasn't calling her ugly or criticizing her for making a face. I was genuinely curious what the face was about, since other people didn't look like they were freezing. I thought it was unfortunate that's what the paparazzi chose to sell and publish.


----------



## maggie7

renza said:


> I think you misunderstood--I wasn't calling her ugly or criticizing her for making a face. I was genuinely curious what the face was about, since other people didn't look like they were freezing. I thought it was unfortunate that's what the paparazzi chose to sell and publish.




Agree.  It's just sometimes the scrutiny in these thread is a little excessive, we're all just women, no matter how famous or beautiful, just feel the call to give each other a break sometimes...

Sorry if I sounded a bit agressive


----------



## renza

maggie7 said:


> Agree.  It's just sometimes the scrutiny in these thread is a little excessive, we're all just women, no matter how famous or beautiful, just feel the call to give each other a break sometimes...
> 
> Sorry if I sounded a bit agressive


No problem. And if you read any of my other posts I think you'll see that I agree with you.


----------



## Sassys

Get her a cupcake quick! Sulky Suri Cruise is spoiling for a tantrum on day out with mother Katie Holmes

As the daughter of Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes, she's one of the most famous children in the world.

But like many children her age, six-year-old Suri Cruise is prone to a spot of moody behaviour.

Seen leaving a building during a day out with her mother in New York City on Monday, the young girl looked far from happy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-looks-annoyed-day-mother-Katie-Holmes.html


----------



## renza

Sassys said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...se-looks-annoyed-day-mother-Katie-Holmes.html


Hahaha, Suri definitely has Tom's eyebrows.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_ when was that picture taken above?

i never got involved before when it was cold outside and suri didn't have a coat but right now it is BITTER cold in this part of the country and that girl doesn't have on tights or pants?! i just can't...my daughter looked like an eskimo when we left the house today and we were just going to my car. my daughter said, mommy it's cooold...brrr."_


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> _ when was that picture taken above?
> 
> i never got involved before when it was cold outside and suri didn't have a coat but right now it is BITTER cold in this part of the country and that girl doesn't have on tights or pants?! i just can't...my daughter looked like an eskimo when we left the house today and we were just going to my car. my daughter said, mommy it's cooold...brrr."_



Pic is from Monday


----------



## lanasyogamama

Holy Moly.  I mean, I get that you pick your battles, but it was frigid on Monday.  You gotta put your foot down and be the parent.  My daughter is 3 weeks older than Suri and you bet your a$$ she wore pants on Monday.


----------



## Sassys

Where's my present? Suri Cruise looks glum as she carries a giant gift to a party with Katie Holmes

Her seventh birthday doesn't happen for another two months.

And Katie Holmes' daughter Suri looked glum as she carried an enormous gift box alongside her famous mother in Manhattan Sunday.

The six-year-old girly girl bundled up in a purple coat, pink scarf, pink-striped dress, and sparkly tights with matching Uggs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lum-carrying-giant-present.html#ixzz2Jxn1pNUa


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## Avril

I like the boots, practical for the crazy NY weather right now.


----------



## Lemoniscate

Love the boots !!!


----------



## Chanel522

Katie looks pretty and her boots are cute.  They looks very warm and comfy.


----------



## Sassys

It's snow-worries! Katie Holmes trudges through ice as Suri Cruise snuggles into her teddy bear while pair brave aftermath of blizzard to go shopping

They were forced to stay indoors during the New England blizzard, with Katie Holmes missing a New York Fashion Week show, and her daughter Suri Cruise taking the day off school.

But the mother and daughter duo once again braved the aftermath of winter storm Nemo to go shopping on Sunday.

The pair were seen trudging through piles of snow while shopping at Williams-Sonoma.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ftermath-blizzard-shopping.html#ixzz2Kc7uPS1s


----------



## bagaholic85

^^those boots look so big on her...cuttie


----------



## Swanky

*Suri Cruise Lucky To Have Escaped Scientology
* 
http://amradaronline.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/jenna-miscavige-suri-cruise-beyond-belief-square.jpg?w=236&h=236&crop=1]/img]
Jenna Miscavige Hill, whose blockbuster tell-all, Beyond Belief: My Secret Life Inside Scientology And My Harrowing Escape, is sending shockwaves through the controversial organization run by her uncle David Miscavige ,  is now saying Suri Cruise is fortunate to be away from the religion.

&#8220;I don&#8217;t know what will happen to Suri in her relationship with her mother but I know the Scientologists tore my family apart.&#8221; Jenna told the UK newspaper, The Sun.

She believes the adorable little girl had a lucky escape, getting out of Scientology when she did, as a result of her mother Katie Holmes divorcing devoted Scientologist Tom Cruise.

Before her own escape, she says, &#8220;Scientology had destroyed my life and taken away everyone that I cared about &#8212; my parents, my brother, my friends.

&#8220;I was born into Scientology,&#8221; says Jenna. &#8220;When I was two my parents joined the Sea Orgs and were away working 14 hours a day. I was brought up in a Scientology nursery.&#8221;

As RadarOnline.com has been reporting, Jenna&#8217;s book recounts her bizarre youth.  Torn away from her own parents when she was not much more than a toddler, she was raised with the kids of other Scientology VIPS, and saw her parents only a few times a year.

&#8220;I couldn&#8217;t even go to the bathroom alone. I was forbidden to pick up the telephone just in case my parents &#8212; who had left the church by then &#8212; tried to call. Their letters to me were intercepted,&#8221; she said.

Why would a parent want to put their child through something like what Jenna says she experienced?

Cruise, she told CNN&#8217;s Piers Morgan  either &#8220;does know what&#8217;s going on and he&#8217;s not talking about it or he is willingly ignorant about it. I mean, people who endorse an organization like this, I feel like they have a responsibility to know everything about it and know what they&#8217;re endorsing.&#8221;


----------



## karo

At a pre-oscar bash in LA


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's so pretty and has such a cute little figure, but her style is just terrible most of the time.


----------



## twin-fun

I don't get her style either... She does look great sometimes but most of the time I'm smh.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## karo

At a basketball game with her agent


----------



## skislope15

karo said:


> At a basketball game with her agent



There looks to be a lot of chemistry between them her body language makes it look like there more then friends


----------



## Chanel522

They would make a cute couple.  Katie looks like a grown up Suri...they are identical!  She also looks like she might have lost a few pounds.


----------



## Daydrmer

Well he's wearing a wedding band so...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute at the basketball game. It's nice to see her smiling and having fun.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She has noooooooo business having a fashion line imo.


----------



## PurseNut911

lanasyogamama said:


> She has noooooooo business having a fashion line imo.



I agree. I thought I may have been the only one who thought this way. From most of the pics here, she seems to have such a frumpy style.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes strips down to model H.Stern Iris Collection jewellery in their new campaign 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-end-jewellery-campaign.html#ixzz2Nhhyg7sT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Shoesanddresses

She looks absolutely stunning in those photographs


----------



## boxermom

^Agree. She looks more beautiful than ever. 

Normally I don't get emotionally involved in celebs' lives, but I am sooo happy that she has left Tom and can be the woman she wants to be now.


----------



## Avril

She is flawless!


----------



## bisousx

Pictures are great, but Photoshopped to death. She does not look that great in everyday life.


----------



## Jayne1

Did she manage to grow her hair this long or are these extensions?  She told the magazine she is extension free... 

Gorgeous girl...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's beautiful.


----------



## renza

Jayne1 said:


> Did she manage to grow her hair this long or are these extensions?  She told the magazine she is extension free...
> 
> Gorgeous girl...


I think her hair is really that long. If you look at recent paparazzi photos of her when it's down you can see it's about the same. She should trim it to clean up the ends, though.

She looks beautiful in those photos.


----------



## homelife

Those above jewellery shots are probably the most beautiful I've ever seen of her. That said, she's not going to happen. Her play BOMBED on Broadway. Her being married to Cruise was the best thing that happened to her...before the alleged fallout.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Very beautiful photos.


----------



## lovemysavior

skislope15 said:


> There looks to be a lot of chemistry between them her body language makes it look like there more then friends


 
Yea, a tad bit too close I would say if I was his wife:boxing:


----------



## AEGIS

homelife said:


> Those above jewellery shots are probably the most beautiful I've ever seen of her. That said, she's not going to happen. Her play BOMBED on Broadway. Her being married to Cruise was the best thing that happened to her...before the alleged fallout.


----------



## tangowithme

The photos are beautiful, but despite them I believe she lacks "It". Whatever that "It" might be, that particular factor that grabs interest, that makes a person stand out. 

She's the wholesome girl next door, and that's about it. If it weren't for Suri, she could go back to Ohio and would soon be forgotten.


----------



## Ladybug09

tangowithme said:


> The photos are beautiful, but despite them I believe she lacks "It". Whatever that "It" might be, that particular factor that grabs interest, that makes a person stand out.
> 
> She's the wholesome girl next door, and that's about it. If it weren't for Suri, she could go back to Ohio and would soon be forgotten.


This...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nice pics


----------



## sdkitty

homelife said:


> Those above jewellery shots are probably the most beautiful I've ever seen of her. That said, she's not going to happen. Her play BOMBED on Broadway. Her being married to Cruise was the best thing that happened to her...before the alleged fallout.


 
I agree.....If she hadn't been married to Tom Cruise I (and many others) wouldn't know who she was.
These are nice photos but her crooked mouth distracts me.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 2)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks really young without makeup!


----------



## Sasha2012

2013 Met Gala


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful!


----------



## karo

She looked great!


----------



## knics33

She looks great!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh still looks like she's under the regime.


----------



## Avril

Fabulous! Just gorgeous.




BagOuttaHell said:


> Eh still looks like she's under the regime.



What do you mean?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The Scienos.

I expected more wow factor from her since she left Tom and Co.


----------



## Avril

BagOuttaHell said:


> The Scienos.
> 
> I expected more wow factor from her since she left Tom and Co.



Ah, doh!  She may need some time before she's truly found her fashion sense again.


----------



## Ladybug09

beautiful look but nothing of the theme.


----------



## Singra

"Suri Cruise, 7, to 'launch her own fashion range"

I wonder who organised this deal.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Katie Holmes sports stripes as she makes her way out of JFK Aiport on Monday afternoon (May 27) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress was joined by her daughter Suri, 7, after returning from a Memorial Day Weekend trip with family in Rosemary Beach, Fla.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

Katie Holmes wears a striped shirt and goes bare-faced while heading to the set of her new film Mania Days on Thursday (May 30) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress had a little pep in her step as she made her way to her trailer. She filmed scenes with her co-star Luke Kirby that day.

Katie was also seen wearing a long puffy jacket in between scenes that day in nearly 100 degree weather.


----------



## Midge S

She's really looking haggard.  

Christine Lahti (in the second pic) looks great though!


----------



## karo

It's a jeans-and-sweater kind of Friday for Katie Holmes, who drops 7-year-old daughter Suri Cruise (not pictured) off at school in New York City.

people.com


----------



## tangowithme

I like Katie, she seems a kind and sweet woman, a good mother. However, I don't believe she has what it takes to make it on her own in the entertainment business. Katie had her time as the wife of the Scientology sofa-jumping goo-goo eyed dude on Oprah.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## KristyDarling

I like that she's not a Botox or injectables user and stays true to her natural appearance. She doesn't seem to care about the typical Hollywood crusade for eternal youth.  No fakeness here. She's REAL. Yay for Katie!   Also, I have the same exact leg shape as her (very long calf muscle, can give the appearance of thick ankles) and I will only wear pants and maxi dresses.....I really, really wish I had her confidence to rock skirts and shorts!   You go, girl!


----------



## Schemer

KristyDarling said:


> Also, I have the same exact leg shape as her (very long calf muscle, can give the appearance of thick ankles)



With Katie, I think part of that is because she's long-waisted.  Makes her legs look heavier than they are in comparison.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The 3rd Annual Summer Party On The Highline in New York City. (June 11)


----------



## tangowithme

I like her look with the upswept hair and sunglasses. Very pretty!


----------



## Ladybug09

Hate that look.


----------



## kcf68

The dress is awkward on her because of the waist line!


----------



## imgg

I find her so much more interesting, now that she is not with Tom.  I hope she finds happiness, she seems like a sweet girl.


----------



## Allisonfaye

It is really like she is a different person than when she was with Tom.


----------



## imgg

^agreed.  She seemed so vacant with Tom.  It's almost like the life is coming back in her now.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Katie Holmes is all smiles as she lunches with a pal at Amaranth on the Upper East Side of New York City on Wednesday (June 19).

After lunch, the 34-year-old actress hopped on the subway and headed on her way!

Tom and Katie are in a really good place, a source told E! News about Katie and her ex Tom Cruise. They have a good relationship. Soon after the split, obviously, they didnt. But they have managed to mend their relationship for the sake of Suri. Things are cordial right now.

FYI: Katie is wearing Coach sunglasses.


----------



## shoegal27

She's pigeon toed.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I like her... I don't think she's a very good actress, But I really do respect the way she dealt with the divorce... she comes across as a very down-to-earth, likeable person...


----------



## Ladybug09

shoegal27 said:


> She's pigeon toed.


Not in that pic she isn't...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City. (June 20)


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Katie Holmes heads to grab lunch at Cowgirl restaurant on Sunday afternoon (June 23) in the West Village neighborhood of New York City.

The 34-year-old actress was joined by her daughter Suri, 7, and a friend of Suris.

She is in her prime, a source close to Katie recently told People. And truly enjoying the life she is creating for herself.

A few days earlier, Katie was spotted out for lunch at Pastis restaurant with her agent Adam Schweitzer.


----------



## tangowithme

I like her dress, it looks so nice and summery.


----------



## kcf68

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Katie Holmes heads to grab lunch at Cowgirl restaurant on Sunday afternoon (June 23) in the West Village neighborhood of New York City.
> 
> The 34-year-old actress was joined by her daughter Suri, 7, and a friend of Suris.
> 
> She is in her prime, a source close to Katie recently told People. And truly enjoying the life she is creating for herself.
> 
> A few days earlier, Katie was spotted out for lunch at Pastis restaurant with her agent Adam Schweitzer.


What does she have in her shoes?  It looks like saran wrap?


----------



## Ladybug09

Hahah, I thought it was part of the shoe!


----------



## knics33

imgg said:


> ^agreed. She seemed so vacant with Tom. It's almost like the life is coming back in her now.


 
I agree. He is _such_ a weirdo. I also like her dress in the least set of pics.


----------



## karo

She looks great in that dress. Suri has grown so much.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City. (June 25)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...mmer/katie-holmes-summer-phone-chatter-05.jpg

Katie Holmes is summer chic while chatting on the phone during a solo stroll on Wednesday (June 26) in New York City.

The day before, the 34-year-old actress was spotted exiting John Frieda after a hair styling appointment in the Big Apple.

In case you forgot, it is nearing the one-year-old mark when Katie shockingly decided to divorce her ex-husband Tom Cruise after being married for five years.

Over the weekend, Katie was seen with her adorable daughter Suri during a lunch in the West Village.


----------



## twin-fun

No to his dress! I find this inappropriately short...


----------



## Ladybug09

twin-fun said:


> No to his dress! I find this inappropriately short...



Agree.


----------



## knasarae

Yes def too short.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Skirts don't suit her IMO.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

twin-fun said:


> No to his dress! I find this inappropriately short...


 

Agree and its not her usual style, neither are the others with the crazy prints.


----------



## cojordan

twin-fun said:


> No to his dress! I find this inappropriately short...



I'm with you. Too short and her legs are definitely not her best feature.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking back at her TomKat years pics, her legs were her best feature. In addition, she had a killer wardrobe and accessories collection....

I know Posh used to help style her, wonder if they're still in communication.


----------



## cojordan

DC-Cutie said:


> Looking back at her TomKat years pics, her legs were her best feature. In addition, she had a killer wardrobe and accessories collection....
> 
> I know Posh used to help style her, wonder if they're still in communication.



Eww really? I don't think so at all. I see people make fun of her legs saying fat and cankles. I won't go there but I just think her hair and face are her beauty features. If her legs are mostly covered you never think about them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes..  There was a time her legs were smaller, fit and toned...


----------



## Vidarose

She looks like most of the moms I know who are grateful for just being able to put on clean clothes and an elastic in their hair.


----------



## bisousx

Does she have cankles? I think it's just bad choice in footwear.


----------



## renza

^She has thicker ankles, and yes, the footwear definitely accentuates that. I wouldn't say she has "cankles" though. I think it's pretty rude to say that about any woman.


----------



## nycmom

kcf68 said:


> What does she have in her shoes?  It looks like saran wrap?



It could be saran wrap if she just had a pedicure...


----------



## karo

Out to watch the Broadway musical Pippin in New York City last week

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-treats-solo-night-theatre.html#ixzz2XjDvEnk2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## AEGIS

i actually like that dress


----------



## tangowithme

Her legs need a bit of a heel on shoes. But I understand any woman who wants nothing but comfort in her footwear.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

JFK Airport in New York City. (July 2)


----------



## Shoesanddresses

Wow Suri's got so big!


----------



## twin-fun

Love Suri's shoes!


----------



## karo

*Happy in The Hamptons: Katie Holmes and her growing girl Suri Cruise bond at the beach during summer getaway *

Her father Tom Cruise is currently on  the West Coast of the US and was seen flirting up a storm with some  woman over the weekend. 
Yet hundreds of miles over on the East Coast, Tom's daughter Suri Cruise was enjoying a getaway with her mother Katie Holmes. 
The two girls were seen bonding at the beach in the upscale beach community of the Hamptons in Long Island on Sunday. 




A growing Suri took a dip with friends while the actress supervised. 
The Dawson's Creek star certainly dressed the part for the outing, looking summery and chic in a long patterned maxi dress. 
The 34-year-old paired the floaty attire with tan sandals and a wide-brimmed grey hat. 
Meanwhile, Suri was beachy in pink shorts paired with a white tank top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bond-beach-summer-getaway.html#ixzz2YU8z6mcm 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

​


----------



## shoegal27

She's looking old


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

New York City. (July 9)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm so glad Suri has made friends. She was so isolated for so long, never got to really play with kids her age.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

At Chelsea Piers in New York City. (July 11)


----------



## twin-fun

I just don't understand Katie's outfit choices or how she combines them. Those booties look ridiculous with that dress...


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
looks like suri also agrees that the booties and dress are not a great fashion choice!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

New York City. (July 12)


----------



## qudz104

Paparazzi call Suri Cruise 'a brat' in video

 Here's a look at what some celebs face each day.In new video footage that surfaced this week, Katie Holmes exits a Manhattan building with daughter Suri, 7,and another girl, and they are immediately surrounded and hounded by autograph seekers and cameras."We're trying to get in the car," Suri says. "Stop it!"As they continue to make their way to the waiting car, Suri shrieks, "Get out of the way!""Bye, Suri!" says one voice. Another one is heard saying, "Bye, Suri, You little brat!"Someone says, "Whoa, whoa, whoa" to that comment. To which the other voice says, "She's a little b----, a little brat."Holmes does not react.Said Sharon Osbourne on Thursday's*Talk, "How dare anyone say that to any child!?"

http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2511531


----------



## Sasha2012

qudz104 said:


> Paparazzi call Suri Cruise 'a brat' in video
> 
> Here's a look at what some celebs face each day.In new video footage that surfaced this week, Katie Holmes exits a Manhattan building with daughter Suri, 7,and another girl, and they are immediately surrounded and hounded by autograph seekers and cameras."We're trying to get in the car," Suri says. "Stop it!"As they continue to make their way to the waiting car, Suri shrieks, "Get out of the way!""Bye, Suri!" says one voice. Another one is heard saying, "Bye, Suri, You little brat!"Someone says, "Whoa, whoa, whoa" to that comment. To which the other voice says, "She's a little b----, a little brat."Holmes does not react.Said Sharon Osbourne on Thursday's*Talk, "How dare anyone say that to any child!?"
> 
> http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2511531



Disgusting. Some paparazzi are scum. Who calls a child a derogatory name? And I don't understand why people try to get autographs from celebrites when they're with their children, give them space!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City. (July 14)


----------



## twin-fun

I feel so sorry for Suri. She seems to be painfully aware and bothered by the paparazzi's presence.


----------



## ChanelMommy

twin-fun said:


> I feel so sorry for Suri. She seems to be painfully aware and bothered by the paparazzi's presence.



agree


----------



## berrydiva

What's interesting is that she seemed to be more camera friendly to the paps before the divorce and now seems really bothered by them. Of course she was younger then and they had a different lifestyle in LA where that is far more normal over NYC.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/15/katie-holmes-picks-suri-up-from-gym-class/

Katie Holmes holds her daughter Suris hand while they leave a gym class on Monday afternoon (July 15) in New York City.

The day before, the 34-year-old actress was seen giving Suri, 7, a piggyback ride while walking around town.

Katie will soon start filming Responsible Adults, a romantic comedy centered on Baxter Wood (Chace Crawford), who realizes that his crush, med student Liz Quinn (Holmes), was his babysitter 15 years ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Katie Holmes & Luke Kirby: Back to Work on 'Mania Days'!*

Katie Holmes and her Mania Days co-star Luke Kirby film scenes for the upcoming film in New York Citys West Village district on Tuesday (July 23).

The 34-year-old actress and 35-year-old actor were spotted filming a part of the flick where they throw prescription bottles into a fountain.

Luke and Katie have not been seen on set together since late May!

Mania Days is set to be released next year.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/23/katie-holmes-luke-kirby-back-to-work-on-mania-days/


----------



## Sasha2012

*Not impressed! Suri Cruise leads her mom Katie Holmes out of a furniture shop in New York City in a less than happy mood*

A trip to a New York City furniture store with mom Katie Holmes on Saturday failed to impress Suri Cruise.

The stylish seven-year-old daughter of 34-year-old Katie and her ex-husband Tom Cruise looked forlorn upon leaving ABC Carpet & Home in the Flatiron neighbourhood.

Suri thankfully had her favourite stuffed plush animal to help her out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-New-York-City-happy-mood.html#ixzz2aIDFTbT9


----------



## twin-fun

Poor child. She is so bothered by the paps and their constant barrage...


----------



## Avril

Yeah, it can't be easy for a chid to constantly have swarms around taking your photo. Is NYC really that crazy for paparazzi? I had thought that NYC was better than LA and people wouldn't really bother you?


----------



## knasarae

I like that Suri seems to hang out with other kids now. I feel like she never played with kids her age when Tom and Katie were married.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder how often she talks to or sees Tom?


----------



## berrydiva

Avril said:


> Yeah, it can't be easy for a chid to constantly have swarms around taking your photo. Is NYC really that crazy for paparazzi? I had thought that NYC was better than LA and people wouldn't really bother you?


NYC is a lot better and celebs can blend without notice. I've seen many celebs walking down the street, on the train, grabbing cabs, in random restaurants, etc. rarely see paps. Katie Holmes sells covers and is still new to NYC so they probably stakeout her place more than Bobby D for example.


----------



## ChanelMommy

twin-fun said:


> Poor child. She is so bothered by the paps and their constant barrage...



agree. I really feel bad for her.


----------



## Belle49

She's such a cutie little girl


----------



## Sasha2012

Suri Cruise enjoyed a taste of the sweet life on Monday as she was treated to ice cream by her mother Katie Holmes.

The seven-year-old schoolgirl was spotted with Katie in the actress' home state of Ohio, where the 34-year-old star is currently shooting her latest movie, Miss Meadows.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cream-takes-filming-break.html#ixzz2cll7E7tH


----------



## Avril

They are such an adorable mother-daughter!


----------



## vimrod

Such a gorgeous child. She is the absolute pitch-perfect mixture of Tom and Katie. It's uncanny.


----------



## kcf68

Yeah sometimes Suri  has Tom's icy stares!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

the older she gets the more she looks like Tom


----------



## ShoreGrl

Katie seems like a great mother. Very doting.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

On the set of her upcoming film Miss Meadows on Friday (August 23) in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## Swanky

Aww, that crying face is pitiful!  She's a cutie!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/26/katie-holmes-jamie-foxx-hook-arms-at-apollo-theater-benefit/

Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx hook arms while attending the 2013 Apollo In The Hamptons Benefit at a private residence on Saturday (August 24) in East Hampton, N.Y.

The 34-year-old actress was seen posing with Conde Nast Vice President Patty Newburger and Leigh Bishop Taub.

Proceeds from this event benefited The Apollo Theaters education, community and artistic programs.

Earlier in the week, Katie donned a white lacy wedding dress on the set of her upcoming film Miss Meadows in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## Ladybug09

Gf in the middle pick has some STRONG eyebrows...


----------



## karo

*'No butt smacking with this!' Suri Cruise's friends decorate her cast with doodles as she emerges with broken arm*

She may have A-listers for parents, but just like every other child, Suri Cruise gets into her fair share of accidents.

The seven-year-old recently broke her arm and was seen on Wednesday in New York for the first time since the news emerged.

The  daughter of Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes had her injured limb in a cast  which had been lovingly decorated by her nearest and dearest.

As a popular little girl, Suri's young friends had added their own notes to the cast.
They are sure to responsible for one of the scribbles which rather inexplicably said: No butt smacking with this!

Suri  appears to be doing well and used her intact arm to hold onto her  mother, as well as a blanket and her favourite giraffe cuddly toy.

Despite the injury, Suri still managed to live up to her miniature fashionista status.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bPg9LD 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bMG8Ey 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bJnWa0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## sdkitty

I don't think she has the legs for these ankle strap shoes.



karo said:


> *'No butt smacking with this!' Suri Cruise's friends decorate her cast with doodles as she emerges with broken arm*





karo said:


> She may have A-listers for parents, but just like every other child, Suri Cruise gets into her fair share of accidents.​
> The seven-year-old recently broke her arm and was seen on Wednesday in New York for the first time since the news emerged.​
> The daughter of Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes had her injured limb in a cast which had been lovingly decorated by her nearest and dearest.​
> As a popular little girl, Suri's young friends had added their own notes to the cast.
> They are sure to responsible for one of the scribbles which rather inexplicably said: No butt smacking with this!​
> Suri appears to be doing well and used her intact arm to hold onto her mother, as well as a blanket and her favourite giraffe cuddly toy.​
> Despite the injury, Suri still managed to live up to her miniature fashionista status.​
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bPg9LD
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bMG8Ey
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bJnWa0
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## cph706

Shoes don't go with the outfit!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she looks cute. I like those shoes.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I must be the only one who notices _more_, people in the background.

That chic in black should NOT be wearing what she's wearing.  And it's not the first time I've seen such atrocious attire in these kinds of photos of celebs.



karo said:


> *'No butt smacking with this!' Suri Cruise's friends decorate her cast with doodles as she emerges with broken arm*
> 
> She may have A-listers for parents, but just like every other child, Suri Cruise gets into her fair share of accidents.
> 
> The seven-year-old recently broke her arm and was seen on Wednesday in New York for the first time since the news emerged.
> 
> The  daughter of Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes had her injured limb in a cast  which had been lovingly decorated by her nearest and dearest.
> 
> As a popular little girl, Suri's young friends had added their own notes to the cast.
> They are sure to responsible for one of the scribbles which rather inexplicably said: No butt smacking with this!
> 
> Suri  appears to be doing well and used her intact arm to hold onto her  mother, as well as a blanket and her favourite giraffe cuddly toy.
> 
> Despite the injury, Suri still managed to live up to her miniature fashionista status.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bPg9LD
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bMG8Ey
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...doodles-emerges-broken-arm.html#ixzz2e3bJnWa0
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


----------



## DesigningStyle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think she looks cute. I like those shoes.



I agree with you.  I love the entire look.  So chic and sassy!  The hat, the tee, the skirt, the shoes, the hair!  Such style!  And so not contrived!  I love it.  Go Katie!


----------



## tangowithme

Her legs aren't Katie's best feature. She does need a bit of a heel to elongate those calf muscles. While they may not be as comfortable as ballerinas, my vote is "yes" on the shoes.


----------



## cph706

I like the shoes, but not with the casual skirt and hat.


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## nicole75

Does Tom EVER see Suri?


----------



## Chanel522

Rarely am I a fan of an outfit Katie wears head to toe.  It never looks like she's dressing for her body type, but rather in whatever she likes.  Whatever works for her...at least her outfit choices are appropriate.  She really seems to be an awesome Mom to Suri and I still give her a huge amount of credit for breaking free from crazy Tom!!


----------



## karo

*Style chameleon: Katie Holmes rocks biker chic before looking sleek in olive green for her own fashion presentation*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...green-fashion-presentation.html#ixzz2eVHExHLC 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Sasha2012

Kate looks good in the photos above. I know she's happy she can wear her heels again.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/11/katie-holmes-michael-kors-fashion-show-with-kate-mara/

Katie Holmes is all glamor at the Michael Kors fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week held at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on Wednesday (September 11) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress sat front row next to Kate Mara as the two watched designer Michael Kors himself hit the runway to introduce the new line.

I think putting on a fashion show is sort of like having a baby. You get to the point where youre like, Lets do this already!  xxMK Michael tweeted just before the show began.


----------



## shoes4me

cute!

i think i want that skirt


----------



## September24

those 2 have the same heels on


----------



## karo

What a gorgeous look!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/11/katie-holmes-michael-kors-fashion-show-with-kate-mara/
> 
> Katie Holmes is all glamor at the Michael Kors fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week held at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on Wednesday (September 11) in New York City.
> 
> The 34-year-old actress sat front row next to Kate Mara as the two watched designer Michael Kors himself hit the runway to introduce the new line.
> 
> &#8220;I think putting on a fashion show is sort of like having a baby. You get to the point where you&#8217;re like, &#8216;Let&#8217;s do this already!&#8217; &#8211; xxMK&#8221; Michael tweeted just before the show began.



This is the first time in a while that she hasn't looked haggard in the face to me. Her face looks fresh in these.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/11/katie-holmes-michael-kors-fashion-show-with-kate-mara/
> 
> Katie Holmes is all glamor at the Michael Kors fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week held at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on Wednesday (September 11) in New York City.
> 
> The 34-year-old actress sat front row next to Kate Mara as the two watched designer Michael Kors himself hit the runway to introduce the new line.
> 
> I think putting on a fashion show is sort of like having a baby. You get to the point where youre like, Lets do this already!  xxMK Michael tweeted just before the show began.



And how cute, they are wearing the same pretty shoes.


----------



## kcf68

karo said:


> *Style chameleon: Katie Holmes rocks biker chic before looking sleek in olive green for her own fashion presentation*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...green-fashion-presentation.html#ixzz2eVHExHLC
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


Love those shoes!  Greenish colored heels.


----------



## cojordan

She looks really pretty in the last two sets of pics wearing green. Her makeup is pretty flawless.


----------



## Ladybug09

kcf68 said:


> Love those shoes!  Greenish colored heels.



Look beige like to me....


----------



## annamoon

Sasha2012 said:


> Kate looks good in the photos above. I know she's happy she can wear her heels again.


Why could she not wear heels? Do you mean when she was with Tom and he is shorter than Katie?


----------



## Avril

annamoon said:


> Why could she not wear heels? Do you mean when she was with Tom and he is shorter than Katie?



Yep ....


----------



## meluvs2shop

katie looks great with her hair pulled back. 
i guess a platform heel is out now? i rarely saw platforms during NYFW.


----------



## Ladybug09

Avril said:


> Yep ....



None of his wives wore heels while with him...


----------



## Swanky

Katie wore heels a lot, Nicole commented after their divorce that she could now wears heels.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Katie wore heels a lot, Nicole commented after their divorce that she could now wears heels.
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/cruise-holmes/tom-cruise-katie-holmes-holding-hands-nyc-04.jpg
> jewishjournal.com/images/bloggers_auto/tom-cruise-and-katie-holmes.jpeg
> cdn01.cdnwp.celebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/29/29/Tom-Cruise-and-Katie-Holmes-Divorce-Their-Many-Couple-Moments-10-661x1024.jpg
> imnotobsessed.com/wp-content/uploads/FP_7484311_CruiseTom_HolmesKatie_BRJ_061911.jpg



Damn I didn't mean Literally! She Definitely isn't wearing them as LOW as she did with him.


----------



## Swanky

Damn, it sounded literally!! 
I remembered Katie in heels a lot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Damn I didn't mean Literally! She Definitely isn't wearing them as LOW as she did with him.


----------



## Sasha2012

She broke her right arm last month.

And while Suri Cruise headed out with her mother Katie Holmes in New York Monday, she displayed a special message on her pink cast.

It read: 'I love you!  Mom'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Suri-Cruises-pink-cast.html#ixzz2f7JoxEUD


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/20/katie-holmes-suri-matches-sunglasses-with-arm-cast/

Katie Holmes keeps it bohemian chic while out and about on Friday (September 20) in New York City.

On the same day, the 34-year-old actress adorable daughter Suri was spotted wearing pink sunglasses that matched her cast, which she is sporting for her broken arm.

The day before, Katie was seen rocking a fierce leather jacket while dropping off Suri at school.

Its really exciting. Its a wonderful thing to work and Im very inspired by my partner Jeanne Yang, shes a wonderful designer and we had a great presentation. It was actually very relaxed and we really enjoyed ourselves, Katie recently told E! News during New York Fashion Week about her fashion line Holmes & Yang.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri's headband is everything. She is adorable.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/21/katie-holmes-suri-crave-doughnuts-cupcakes/

Katie Holmes is cute and casual while grabbing doughnuts and cupcakes with her adorable daughter Suri at Doughnut Plant on Saturday (September 21) in New York City.

The day before, the 34-year-old actress rocked a fedora while her seven-year-old daughter wore sunglasses that matched her arm cast.

A few weeks ago, Katie was spotted working on the set of her upcoming film Miss Meadows, which will have its international film rights sold by Myriad Pictures. The flick has not set a release date, so stay tuned!


----------



## Avril

Huh?! Suri is out wearing her pyjamas and dressing gown while out n about in NYC?


----------



## kcf68

Wow she has some big bodyguards, I guess they stay out of the camera shot most of the time.


----------



## Nolia

Avril said:


> Huh?! Suri is out wearing her pyjamas and dressing gown while out n about in NYC?



Sometime kids just wanna stay in PJs. =)


----------



## Swanky

I see kids in PJs all the time popping into a donut shop.  

 I actually know a family that does PJ day a few times a month!  

What I can't get down with, is grown people running errands in PJs.


----------



## berrydiva

I've seen a lot in NYC but damn, that child is too old to be out in PJs.


----------



## Nolia

Really?

Kids will be kids. LOL


----------



## myown

don´t think she is too old. And I bet they had a huge argument. she´s a kid. and lets hope she doesn´t grow up hollywood-like too early and fast.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/22/katie-holmes-nail-salon-stop-with-suri/

Katie Holmes dons overalls and heels as she leaves a nail salon and heads to a waiting car on Sunday morning (September 22) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress was joined by her mini-me daughter Suri, 7, who was sporting a pink outfit to match her pink arm cast. Feel better, Suri!


----------



## karo

That is one weird outfit... love Katie's shoes though. As for Suri wearing PJs I prefer to see her in PJs than in heels...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/24/katie-holmes-hellmanns-one-hundreth-birthday-event/

Katie Holmes shares a laugh with chef Mario Batali at the Hellmanns 100th Birthday Event held at Pier 84 on Tuesday (September 24) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress and the chef were joined at the event by chefs Tim Love and Aarón Sánchez, NBA player Paul Pierce, and Bravos Andy Cohen.

Its a wonderful thing. Donating a million meals  I support things like this that help people. Its a beautiful day. I love Mario Batali. I ate at Babbo last night, Katie told USA Today about the event, which was sponsored by Feeding America to donate one million meals.


----------



## karo

Looking great.


----------



## Belle49

She looks gorgeous in those last photos


----------



## Sasha2012

Getting the kids to school on time is about all most mothers can manage for the early morning drop off.

But not so for Katie Holmes, who was spotted taking her seven-year-old daughter Suri Cruise to her day of classes in New York, on Wednesday.

The movie star mother sported stiletto heels for the parental outing, demonstrating she was ready to tackle the busy day ahead of her in high style.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-morning-schoolrun-Suri.html#ixzz2fwKapNG5


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/26/katie-holmes-likes-to-cook-mac-and-cheese/

Katie Holmes lets out a big smile while taking a walk around town with some gal pals on Thursday afternoon (September 26) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress will be joining the star-studded cast of the upcoming film The Giver, based on the best-selling novel, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The film is about a young boy (Brenton Thwaites) who is selected for his life service as the Receiver of Memories and works with The Giver (Jeff Bridges), an old man who teaches the boy to use his unique gifts of the senses. Meryl Streep is the societys Chief Elder, an authoritative and antagonistic woman who assigns the young their tasks.

Katie is playing the mother of the boy, a strict obeyer of the laws that govern what is described as an antiseptic society.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks a mess. Sloppy.


----------



## Chanel522

Katie is probably one of the most understated celebrities ever.  She seems much happier and more comfortable w out Tom.  I think she enjoys the "normal" life more than all the publicity, glitz and glam.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2013 Global Citizen Festival in Central Park on Saturday (September 28) in New York City.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/29/katie-holmes-suri-cruise-grab-many-morning-coffees/

Katie Holmes carries three large to go cups of coffee from Starbucks after making a caffeine run on Sunday morning (September 29) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress was joined by her young daughter Suri, 7, who also held her own to go cup!

The evening before, Katie stepped out to support the 2013 Global Citizen Festival in New York Citys Central Park  many celebrities took part in the event, be sure to check out the pics!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Katie's been looking good and Suri is my kind of girl with her pink on pink on pink.


----------



## Chanel522

Suri is adorable and I'm glad to see that she seems less bothered and uncomfortable w the paps.


----------



## vimrod

Suri is a beautiful beautiful child. Stunning really and so tall!

I just cannot understand that pic where Katie is wearing overalls with gorgeous sandals? (Kim K has the same pair in pink, I just drooled over it in her thread). She really has the weirdest taste in clothing and never looks pulled together.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Premiere of the highly anticipated film Gravity held at AMC Lincoln Square Theater on Tuesday (October 1) in New York City.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Premiere of the highly anticipated film Gravity held at AMC Lincoln Square Theater on Tuesday (October 1) in New York City.



She looks good here.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/04/katie-holmes-takes-friday-morning-stroll-with-suri/

Katie Holmes holds her seven-year-old daughter Suris hand as they take a walk to school on Friday morning (October 4) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress later stopped by a local Starbucks coffee shop to get a morning pick-me-up before heading back home.

Katie recently chatted with E! News about her upcoming movie The Giver co-starring Meryl Streep!

Im going to do a movie called The Giver. Were going to be shooting in South Africa and Im really excited about it, Katie said.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's been looking good!


----------



## karo

Love Katie's shoes.


----------



## Alexenjie

It's strange to me that we never see pictures of Suri with Tom. I wonder if he sees her at all. He is such a publicity addict that it seems like he would have public photos taken if he was seeing her.

I wonder if he abandoned Suri for the same reasons he made Nicole stay away from their two children once they divorced. Scientology is (supposedly) notorious for splitting up families.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's been looking good!



She does!  She has some nice toned arms in that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/05/katie-holmes-nyc-cab-exit/

Katie Holmes juggles a Starbucks cup and bag as she gets out of a cab and runs errands on Saturday morning (October 5) in New York City.

The day before, the 34-year-old actress switched up her outfit after dropping off her daughter Suri, 7, at school.

Earlier in the week, Katie stepped out in hot pink while attending the premiere of Gravity held at AMC Lincoln Square Theater.

It was just reported that the film is set to break October records with a $50 million opening!


----------



## meluvs2shop

does Tom live in LA? when katie was married did she live in NY with tom? i thought they lived in LA this entire time.
i'm out of touch.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Alexenjie said:


> It's strange to me that we never see pictures of Suri with Tom. I wonder if he sees her at all. He is such a publicity addict that it seems like he would have public photos taken if he was seeing her.
> 
> I wonder if he abandoned Suri for the same reasons he made Nicole stay away from their two children once they divorced. Scientology is (supposedly) notorious for splitting up families.



He does see her sometimes. I've seen pictures of them semi-recently. I believe he has very limited access to her though.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes takes a leaf from ex-husband Tom  Cruise's style book... as she wears trendy high-top Nikes with her tight  leather pants*

Katie Holmes has always had that all American girl style.
But it seems she's injected some urban flavour to her look by stepping out in some leather trousers and Nike high-top trainers.
Paired with a plain grey sweater, Katie, 34, looked more homie than Holmes as she ran for a taxi in New York on Monday.
But the actress's trainers weren't your  average style, as she had splashed out on a pair of Nike Air Force 1  High iD, customised to her own specification, and cost from £150 to buy.She was headed to a spin class at Soul  Cycle in the city, but hopefully she had a change of clothes - or at  least bottoms - to take part in the session.
Her  ex-husband Tom Cruise was also a fan of wearing trainers with his smart  looks, often hitting red carpets and formal events with kicks on his  feet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-trainers-runs-taxi-cab.html#ixzz2h9B4ke9K 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​
​​​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alexenjie said:


> It's strange to me that we never see pictures of Suri with Tom. I wonder if he sees her at all. He is such a publicity addict that it seems like he would have public photos taken if he was seeing her.
> 
> I wonder if he abandoned Suri for the same reasons he made Nicole stay away from their two children once they divorced. Scientology is (supposedly) notorious for splitting up families.



It's called privacy. There have been pics of Tom and Suri, I believe at Disney and a few others.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Air Force Ones aren't for everybody


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes shows off her sensational legs in sheer tights and shorts for Good Morning America appearance*

She usually favours jeans and sweaters. 

But on Wednesday, Katie Holmes took a fashion risk, with showstopping results. 

The  34-year-old showed off her incredible legs in sheer tights and black  shorts for a Good Morning America appearance in New York City to promote her new partnership with makeup guru Bobbi Brown.
 The actress, who usually favours  jeans, looked incredible in the elegant shorts, which she paired with a  white blouse from her fashion label Holmes & Yang. 

Katie  added a boost of height to her already tall 5ft 9in frame with pointy  black heels, and warded off the autumn chill with a simple olive green  trench coat, also from her clothing line.

She wore her long brown hair loose and wavy over her shoulders and added a pop of colour with glossy pink lips.
 Katie was promoting her new Bobbi & Katie makeup palette in partnership with Bobbi Brown.

The star described their collaboration as 'inspiring.'
She also revealed she is headed off to South Africa next month to start filming The Giver alongside Meryl Streep.

But it's New York that holds a special place in her heart.

'You  can't keep me in,' she said about being spotted out and about in the  city everyday. 'I've always loved New York, walking around, there are so  many wonderful people in this city.'
 In August, Katie was busy filming  Tootaloo - previously called Miss Meadows - in Cleveland, the low budget  Hollywood indie where she plays a school teacher who moonlights as a  vigilante.

Katie  was also shooting Paul Dalio's Mania Days In New York this summer,  which is about two depressed lovers who form a bond after meeting in a  psychiatric hospital.

Katie's  onscreen chemistry with co-star Luke Kirby led to speculation that the  two could be dating, but a representative for Katie has denied any  romance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-legs-Good-Morning-America.html#ixzz2hEzmwGKu 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​​​


----------



## Ladybug09

Hair and face yes outfit NO.


----------



## Chanel522

Love this!!  She looks so pretty and I actually really like the outfit.


----------



## lulu212121

Gray hairs?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great!


----------



## karo

Taking Suri to school and at an Alterna Haircare event
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sasha2012

He's got a bit grubby over the years, his spots fading to a uniform dirty grey. 

But Suri Cruise's affection has not dimmed, with the schoolgirl rarely seen without her favourite toy giraffe held tight in her hands.

Now the seven-year-old has taken her lovey to South Africa, to meet the real life version on safari with Katie Holmes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ruise-South-African-safari.html#ixzz2iWeDPI2m


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/10/katie-holmes-suri-lounge-together-in-green-point-urban-park/

Katie Holmes and her seven-year-old daughter Suri lounge together at the Green Point Urban Park on Sunday (November 10) in Cape Town, South Africa.

The 34-year-old actress is in town right now while working on her upcoming movie The Giver.

Katies ex-husband Tom recently revealed some of the details of their divorce in a deposition for a lawsuit he filed against a tabloid magazine for defamation.

When asked if his wife left him to protect their daughter from Scientology, Tom replied by saying Did she say that? That was one of the assertions, yes, according to ABC News.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I miss watching her on Dawson's Creek. I know, so totally random. lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

You'd never know that jet-setter Katie Holmes had just flown back to New York from South Africa.

The actress looked fresh as a daisy on a trip out with a gal pal on Saturday morning.

On Friday the 34-year-old was in Cape Town working on her new movie, The Giver.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...7-hour-flight-South-Africa.html#ixzz2kvZhiN7W


----------



## karo

She finally looks nice. Gorgeous boots.


----------



## tangowithme

Heaven forgive me, but I can't stand Suri.


----------



## Jadore

I bumped into Katie and Suri a couple hours ago on Lexington. She was carrying an American Girl shopping bag as well Suri was holding a doll. Katie's face looked jaunt, also she was in the middle of scolding Suri in a slight loud voice (Which I found suprising). Nothing irks me more when I see parents speaking in an elevated tone in public, especially if you are in the public eye I would have guessed her to be more observant of her actions. Suri looked like a total brat/ handful.. Being a teacher myself I can spot the behavior within seconds.


----------



## AEGIS

tangowithme said:


> Heaven forgive me, but I can't stand Suri.




How can a 7 year old inspire such feelings?


----------



## tangowithme

AEGIS said:


> How can a 7 year old inspire such feelings?



I really don't know, Aegis. And that's the truth.


----------



## AEGIS

tangowithme said:


> I really don't know, Aegis. And that's the truth.





lol well at least you're honest


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> How can a 7 year old inspire such feelings?


yes, this.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Boots & sweater are spot on!


----------



## dr.pepper

Is the Asian woman she's always rolling with the Yang of Holmes & Yang? 

If so, that women has terrible street style. :/


----------



## Allisonfaye

I can never get over how her different her style looks post Tom. She seems much more casual. I thought she looked pretty when she was with him. She was always dressed to the nines and her hair and makeup were always perfect. But I guess it wasn't HER style. It was his.


----------



## bisousx

tangowithme said:


> Heaven forgive me, but I can't stand Suri.


----------



## keychain

Looks like Katie got her hair cut.


----------



## Sasha2012

I'm happy they're finally shooting the movie for The Giver, I've been waiting on it for years.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/20/katie-holmes-back-in-south-africa-for-more-giver-filming/

Katie Holmes lands at the airport after a long flight on Wednesday (November 20) in Cape Town, South Africa.

The 34-year-old actress was joined by a male gentleman as she made her way through the airport. Katies reportedly back in town to continue filming The Giver, which has been underway for several weeks.

Katie and her daughter Suri spent some time together in South Africa while she filmed  they were spotted earlier this month at a park in Cape Town!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks so good without makeup!


----------



## Bentley1

tangowithme said:


> Heaven forgive me, but I can't stand Suri.





.......Heaven forgive me too :ninja:


----------



## sanmi

tangowithme said:


> Heaven forgive me, but I can't stand Suri.



+1. She's totally spoilt..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/11/katie-holmes-early-morning-drop-off-with-suri/

Katie Holmes flashes a smile while holding hands with her daughter Suri on Wednesday morning (December 11) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress dropped off her adorable 7-year-old daughter at school before heading off on her own to run some errands.

The day before, Katie was spotted chatting with a female friend outside of Suris school before heading off into the winter wonderland.

Katie is currently busy filming for her latest movie The Giver.


----------



## myown

i wonder why she doesn´t take off her name-tag


----------



## nycmom

It's for Suri's school


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/12/katie-holmes-steps-out-for-bright-early-school-run-with-suri/

Katie Holmes is all smiles as she exits her daughter Suris school after dropping her off for the day on Thursday (December 12) in New York City.

The 35-year-old actress headed to her SUV for her ride back after handing off her daughters back pack.

The day before, Katie also dropped her daughter off before heading on her way to get some errands done.

Katie has most recently been spotted filming her latest movie The Giver in South Africa.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/13/katie-holmes-z100-jingle-ball-2013/

Katie Holmes sports a bold top while posing backstage at Z100&#8242;s Jingle Ball 2013 held at Madison Square Garden on Friday (December 13) in New York City.

The 34-year-old actress helped introduce Selena Gomez before her performance.

Earlier in the day, Katie was all bundled up while listening to some music in the Big Apple.

The day before, Katie donned a brown sweater while stepping out of a car.

Tonight, Miley Cyrus, Robin Thicke, Pitbull, Paramore, Enrique Iglesias, Macklemore, Selena Gomez, Fifth Harmony, Ariana Grande, Jason Derulo, and Austin Mahone are scheduled to perform at the concert.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous in the 2nd pic. Love her makeup but what on earth is she wearing?!


----------



## Nathalya

Lovely picture but yes, what is she wearing


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/18/katie-holmes-thanks-fans-for-kind-wishes-on-her-35th-birthday/

*Katie Holmes Thanks Fans for Kind Wishes on Her 35th Birthday!*

Katie Holmes bundles up and flashes a smile as she steps out with a gal pal on Wednesday (December 18) in New York City.

The actress celebrated her 35th birthday that day  happy birthday, Katie! Hope you have an awesome day!

Thank you all for my kind birthday wishesyou have made my day! Katie tweeted earlier in the day to her followers on Twitter.

Last week, Katie posed for pictures at Z100&#8242;s Jingle Ball in the Big Apple.


----------



## berrydiva

Didn't realize she was in her mid-30s, for some reason, I thought she was just hitting 30s. Still can't beleive she was married to Tom Cruise.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't realize she was 35 either.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has admitted in the past to following a strict running regime to maintain her slender figure.

And Katie Holmes showed off the results of her hard work on Monday.

The 35-year-old displayed her toned physique as she stripped down to a hot pink bikini while lounging poolside with daughter Suri in Miami.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ounges-poolside-Suri-Miami.html#ixzz2p0TOc2HK


----------



## mundodabolsa

you know, I never ever believed Katie was really pregnant. I truly thought it was fake. 

but I'm eating crow now cause her stomach has the skinny but with loose skin look of someone who was pregnant. who knew!


----------



## murt

mundodabolsa said:


> you know, I never ever believed Katie was really pregnant. I truly thought it was fake.
> 
> but I'm eating crow now cause her stomach has the skinny but with loose skin look of someone who was pregnant. who knew!



Why did you think it was fake? She looked really huge near the end of her pregnancy and her whole body was huge haha!


----------



## berrydiva

Did she have lipo?


----------



## mundodabolsa

murt said:


> Why did you think it was fake? She looked really huge near the end of her pregnancy and her whole body was huge haha!



I don't remember the details, it was too long ago, I just remember I truly was not convinced her pregnancy was real no matter what. and now I am.


----------



## kcf68

Yup that a stretched out skin from pregnancy.


----------



## Allisonfaye

mundodabolsa said:


> you know, I never ever believed Katie was really pregnant. I truly thought it was fake.
> 
> but I'm eating crow now cause her stomach has the skinny but with loose skin look of someone who was pregnant. who knew!





kcf68 said:


> Yup that a stretched out skin from pregnancy.



I didn't necessarily think the pregnancy was faked but I thought the same thing when I saw the picture.

I love that picture of Suri eating a burger.


----------



## TC1

It's kind of refreshing to see that she would wear a bikini with her stomach not being pulled taught by surgery like most celebs who've given birth.


----------



## Jeanek

Yes, I find it absolutely refreshing to see her flaunting her gorgeous body even with the tell tale signs of pregnancy! I have a feeling those are the least flattering of the bunch because when she's lying down, you can barely tell she has a little extra skin.  She looks great!


----------



## murt

She is gorgeous - I am so jealous of her hair.


----------



## cakegirl

The rumors I heard were that she was actually pregnant, but gave birth earlier than they said. 

Katie and Suri both look so much more relaxed and normal than they ever looked with TC. Wonder what Katie is showing that lady on her phone?


----------



## sanmi

She looks good with that swimsuit.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/01/katie-holmes-continues-poolside-bikini-vacation-with-suri/

Katie Holmes dons a colorful bikini with cutoff denim shorts as she relaxes poolside on New Years Day (January 1) in Miami, Fla.

The 35-year-old actress was joined by her adorable daughter Suri, 7, who had a towel wrapped around her as they walked inside.

Happy New Year! May your 2014 be filled with love, she tweeted on New Years Eve.

Two days earlier, Katie showed off her amazing body again in a bright pink two-piece while enjoying more of their vacation.

FYI: Katie is wearing Levis shorts.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tom Cruise had their daughter during Christmas, but Katie Holmes didn't exactly get a rough deal over New Year's.

The 35-year-old actress and her seven-year-old Suri spent the first day of 2014 soaking up the sun at their posh resort in Miami.

Katie not only got to enjoy quality time with her tot, but she managed to slip away from the winter in New York to relax in summer wear too.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nbathe-daughter-Suri-Miami.html#ixzz2pDKbyrDl


----------



## Sasha2012

With her purple top, turquoise leggings and pink hoodie, Suri Cruise cut a colourful sight as she joined her mother Katie Holmes for a movie on Saturday. 

The seven-year-old youngster outshone the actress who sported a more sombre white top, jeans and sandals for the outing in Miami, Florida.

The brunette duo were seen strolling down the stairs as they left the theatre.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinue-enjoy-Miami-vacation.html#ixzz2pXbFns1J


----------



## Staci_W

I feel bad for Suri. I can't imagine having to deal with being photographed all the time at such a young age. The photo where Katie is bent over looking forward is creepy. It makes me think that the photog is hiding in the bushes or something and Katie is trying to find them. That would make me so paranoid.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/17/katie-holmes-raves-on-zachary-quinto-glass-menagerie/

Katie Holmes grabs a cup of coffee while out and about on Friday (January 17) in New York City.

Just saw the incredible Cherry Jones in the Glass Menagerie. An honor to see Cherry and Zach Quinto on stage. @ZacharyQuinto @MenagerieBWY, the 35-year-old actress tweeted earlier in the week.

In case you didnt know, the Glass Menagerie is set to close on Sunday, February 23.

Last week, Katie was spotted looking chic while attending a New York Knicks at the Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Ladybug09

She must never get cold.


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> She has admitted in the past to following a strict running regime to maintain her slender figure.
> 
> And Katie Holmes showed off the results of her hard work on Monday.
> 
> The 35-year-old displayed her toned physique as she stripped down to a hot pink bikini while lounging poolside with daughter Suri in Miami.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ounges-poolside-Suri-Miami.html#ixzz2p0TOc2HK



That picture where she's showing her phone to her friend looks so funny.
As someone else said too, they both look way more relaxed now then when they were with tom.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes had her glam night out among the rich and fashionable at the Donna Karan show on Monday.

The 35-year-old actress was back to the Mommy beat on Tuesday as she escorted her seven-year-old daughter Suri to school in New York City.

Katie traded glamour for practical as she dressed down in her daytime jeans and a draping, red-striped black cardigan, not to mention her sturdy black boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-chic-turn-fashion-show.html#ixzz2t3tdYjy6


----------



## sanmi

She looks lovely in The last 2 pics


----------



## Chanel522

I didn't care for her dress at the DK show.


----------



## karo

At Marchesa show
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West and Katie Holmes are two names that don't exactly go together. 

However, the 35-year-old actress took some fashion tips from the rapper, 36, as she stepped out in New York on Thursday wearing a pair of the leather jogging pants he claims to have invented.

Katie teamed her urban chic look with a sheer white sleeveless blouse and boots as she partnered with Kohl's to promote their Pink Elephant Campaign for Breast Cancer Awareness.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ogging-pants-says-invented.html#ixzz2tMm0ml00


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the pink elephant.


----------



## annamoon

Who is the lady in the black dress?

QUOTE=karo;26211272]At Marchesa show


dailymail.co.uk[/QUOTE]


----------



## cph706

Sarah Paulsen (from 12 Years A Slave)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/07...o-premiere-miss-meadows-at-tribeca-film-fest/

Katie Holmes shows her inner rocker chic with a cool leather jacket while doing some shopping on Friday (March 7) in New York Citys SoHo district.

So excited to premiere MISS MEADOWS @TribecaFilmFest this April! the 35-year-old actress tweeted the day before about the film festival, which will run from April 16-27.

It was recently announced that Katie will be returning to TV with an untitled Richard LaGravenese drama, which will air on ABC.


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes  gets cozy with Minnie Mouse on Sunday during a visit to Disney's  Hollywood Studios theme park at the Walt Disney World Resort in Lake  Buena Vista, Fla.
people.com


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks super cute! I love the hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are one of the most famous mother/daughters in Hollywood.

But Katie Holmes and seven year-old Suri Cruise were literally bright young things when they landed in New York's JFK Airport on Sunday. 

The pair were seen disembarking a plane in Manhattan with Suri - daughter of Tom Cruise - wearing an adorable pink coat with matching suitcase.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-young-things-land-NYC.html#ixzz2wtbs8aBW


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/31/katie-holmes-makes-rare-appearance-with-suri-at-ncaa-game/

Katie Holmes sits in courtside seats with her daughter Suri while attending the East Regional Final of the 2014 NCAA Mens Basketball Tournament on Sunday (March 30) at Madison Square Garden in New York City.

The mother-daughter duo watched on as the Connecticut Huskies beat the Michigan State Spartans 60-54.

Also pictured inside: Katie posing for photos with Matthew Morrison after attending the Finding Neverland musical workshop presentation held at New 42 Studios earlier in the weekend.

Katie, who once was involved in the musical, watched on as Matthew and the cast performed a special sneak peek for industry insiders before they take the show to Boston for a trial run.


----------



## sdkitty

Say what you wish about Tom Cruise.  (I find his relationship with Scientology creepy)
But how much attention would this woman be getting if she hadn't been married to him?
I guess we don't know for sure what her career might have been or might be in the future but I've never seen her in anything except paparazzi shots and cosmetics ads (which she landed post-divorce).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I tend to think her marriage to Tom hurt her career. She had promising career prospects (like the Batman movies) but she turned them down and completely fell into his shadow when they were married.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree with you both. lol. I was just thinking today, had she not married him and became a spectacle for a while, she would have probably fallen into obscurity. Then I remembered she was in Batman.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> Say what you wish about Tom Cruise.  (I find his relationship with Scientology creepy)
> But how much attention would this woman be getting if she hadn't been married to him?
> I guess we don't know for sure what her career might have been or might be in the future but I've never seen her in anything except paparazzi shots and cosmetics ads (which she landed post-divorce).











CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I tend to think her marriage to Tom hurt her career. She had promising career prospects (like the Batman movies) but she turned them down and completely fell into his shadow when they were married.











BagOuttaHell said:


> I agree with you both. lol. I was just thinking today, had she not married him and became a spectacle for a while, she would have probably fallen into obscurity. Then I remembered she was in Batman.



She sucked in Batman and I think even with the Bit parts, she would not be as talked about if she had not married Tom. 

Also, wasn't she offered the Batman role After she married him?


----------



## sdkitty

I guess we'll never know what her career would have been
But if she can't have a big career in the future, I'm sure she won't have to worry about money anyway
I'm glad she got Suri away from the scientologists but I think she benefited in a lot of ways from the marriage


----------



## bag-mania

^I don't know. I always saw her as being a bird in a gilded cage. She had all the wealth and luxury, but no freedom.


----------



## Chanel522

I've never seen Katie in anything that I thought, "WOW, now that's an amazing actress right there!!"  She's ok, but she isn't spectacular and ppl seemed to think she was very pretty back in Dawson's Creek days, but after that was over I think her appeal went down a lot.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> ^I don't know. I always saw her as being a bird in a gilded cage. She had all the wealth and luxury, but no freedom.


yes, but now she has freedom and money....it cost her some years of her youth but she's far from old


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I don't think she has any charisma or the "IT" factor so I doubt her career would have been any better off if she didn't marry that lunatic. She's also not a very good actress.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm not a fan of her recent hair.


----------



## Alexenjie

I feel like every time I open a magazine Katie is there promoting another product (cosmetics or hair). I never thought she was beautiful, I think she can look pretty but never think of her as stunning. She has done well for herself since leaving Tom, in my opinion. Acting hasn't worked out much for her but she is probably making good money from the product promotions.


----------



## karo

As much as I like her and think she's pretty, I think she wouldn't be seen in any magazines if it wasn't for her marriage with Tom. She was long forgotten when he started dating her and that's the reason she's being talked about now. If it wasn't for him she wouldn't be where she is now.


----------



## Jujuma

I think she must be a pretty good business woman. She managed to blindside TC with a divorce and keep custody of her daughter. Poor Nicole Kidman got blindsided and seems to have lost all contact with her children in her divorce so Katie must of been pretty shrewd in her planning. I don't think she made out great financially, or at least doesn't want the public to think she did. She must of had some pretty good dirt on TC cuz he seems to be playing by her rules where child custody is concerned and I don't see him being ok with that. She's either smart or well advised.


----------



## bag-mania

^I think she has some dirt on the Church of Scientology that they didn't want made public. Tom does what the church wants him to do. Pretty sure the divorce settlement says she cannot talk about it.


----------



## Avril

Jujuma said:


> I think she must be a pretty good business woman. She managed to blindside TC with a divorce and keep custody of her daughter. Poor Nicole Kidman got blindsided and seems to have lost all contact with her children in her divorce so Katie must of been pretty shrewd in her planning. I don't think she made out great financially, or at least doesn't want the public to think she did. She must of had some pretty good dirt on TC cuz he seems to be playing by her rules where child custody is concerned and I don't see him being ok with that. She's either smart or well advised.



Definitely but her dad is also a divorce attorney so she had that on her side


----------



## Sasha2012

Little Suri Cruise is growing up fast, with the only daughter of Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise celebrating her eighth birthday on Friday.

While she may not be a little girl anymore, she's most certainly still a girly girl, as the array of pink balloons and presents seen being delivered to her home in New York City can attest to.

Doormen at the upmarket Chelsea Mercantile high-rise building she lives in with her mother were kept busy as they accepted a number of gifts, loading them carefully onto a gold baggage trolley and hand-delivering them to the birthday girl's apartment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-cupcakes-mom-Katie-Holmes.html#ixzz2zReifjtK


----------



## September24

bag-mania said:


> ^I think she has some dirt on the Church of Scientology that they didn't want made public. Tom does what the church wants him to do. Pretty sure the divorce settlement says she cannot talk about it.





ITA, that divorce was over in days it seemed like.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/21...e-premiere-miss-meadows-at-tribeca-film-fest/

Katie Holmes is classy in a ruby red dress while attending the premiere of her new movie Miss Meadows during the 2014 Tribeca Film Festival held at SVA Theater on Monday (April 21) in New York City.

The 35-year-old actress was joined on the red carpet by her co-stars James Badge Dale, Karen Leigh Hopkins, and designer Zac Posen.

Earlier in the day, Katie blocked out the noise while shopping for books in the Big Apple. 

Also pictured at the Boulevard during the 2014 Tribeca Film Festival held at BMCC Tribeca PAC on Sunday evening (April 20) in New York City


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. I like the red dress and the coat.


----------



## murt

gosh her makeup and hair have been horrible lately.... and she's always been so on point with that stuff in the past (until very recently).


----------



## ChanelMommy

Now, Katie has def. aged but marrying her ex I'm sure did that to her even more :/


----------



## CCfor C

That dress is soo unflattering!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/21...e-premiere-miss-meadows-at-tribeca-film-fest/
> 
> Katie Holmes is classy in a ruby red dress while attending the premiere of her new movie Miss Meadows during the 2014 Tribeca Film Festival held at SVA Theater on Monday (April 21) in New York City.
> 
> The 35-year-old actress was joined on the red carpet by her co-stars James Badge Dale, Karen Leigh Hopkins, and designer Zac Posen.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Katie blocked out the noise while shopping for books in the Big Apple.
> 
> Also pictured at the Boulevard during the 2014 Tribeca Film Festival held at BMCC Tribeca PAC on Sunday evening (April 20) in New York City



That red dress is a mess.


----------



## pittcat

She looks like she has a black eye in that last pic... Because of the purple eye makeup maybe? Yikes...this reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry's girlfriend is a two face where she looks scary in bad lighting and pretty in good lighting. 

Her teeth in that first pic look yellow and she kind of looks pregnant? I don't get it because she is so tiny and usually looks pretty. I'm not really liking the hair here either, the bangs sticking together and hair overall is just a miss and even worse in the black outfit. I saw a pic of her on Zac Posen's Instagram and even with the filter I was thinking she could have looked better, but from the neck down I liked the look. The dress is much less forgiving in this light without the filter.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Is she pregnant?


----------



## bisbee

She doesn't really look pregnant - she looks like she forgot her spanx! She's wearing a shiny satin dress that isn't forgiving at all - any lump or bump is magnified!

Her makeup looks terrible - liner is all smeared under her eyes. And whoever said she's so tiny - I've certainly never thought of her as tiny. She seems pretty tall to me - and never very skinny, which is fine.  But...certainly not tiny!


----------



## Jasmine K.

She really needs her teeth touched up. She's screaming country girl in the sticks: "Hey maw, hey paw", type of country.


----------



## pittcat

I always perceived her as tiny... Obviously not short tiny, but like super thin tiny is what I meant (and not too thin, but just like that is how she's built). I definitely never thought she would need spanx for anything... And the way Her stomach area just looks here Im
not convinced spanx would help. also the dress isnt doing her any favors by directing attention to this area with those extra fabric "wings". She looks great in the marquesa event dress and in her swimsuit a few pages back, so I guess it's just the dress and material.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think she looks pregnant but her teeth do need to be whitened 

and I am positive w/o Tom Cruise this thread would be on page 20 and buried in this forum. She's not interesting or relevant.


----------



## Ladybug09

i_love_yorkie said:


> Is she pregnant?



No. Lack of proper undergarment support.


----------



## karo

*Having some 'me' time: Katie Holmes winds down after a shopping trip with Suri... as she goes for a solo stroll in NYC*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-solo-shopping-outing-NYC.html#ixzz30pYMaQ2Q 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## bobobob

2014 Met Gala


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she looks really cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

I do not like this dress.


----------



## bagsforme

Awful color dress.  Little house on prairie looking to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yuck.


----------



## krissa

I wonder what the other dresses looked like if this was her final choice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ugly color on her..


----------



## September24

where's the ketchup to go with that dress OMG


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes holds hands with mini-me daughter Suri Cruise as she shops for art materials in ripped boyfriend jeans*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...art-materials-ripped-jeans.html#ixzz35ZeTBbR6 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## CeeJay

IMO .. this woman has ZERO style, and to think that some years back she and another gal (Holmes & Yang) created a fashion line?!?!!  Boggles the mind .. 

I also agree with many others that had she not hooked up with TC, she wouldn't get the "opportunities" that she does.  She's really a HORRIBLE actress ..


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> IMO .. this woman has ZERO style, and to think that some years back she and another gal (Holmes & Yang) created a fashion line?!?!!  Boggles the mind ..
> 
> I also agree with many others that had she not hooked up with TC, she wouldn't get the "opportunities" that she does.  She's really a HORRIBLE actress ..



95% of celebs that have fashion lines have zero style, It is such a joke how everyone an their grandmother in the entertainment world have a fashion line. Slapping your name on a fashion line does not and never will make you a designer. Slapping designs/a logo on clothes also does not make you a fashion designer. I really wish people would give it a rest (especially all these damn reality people with clothing lines).


----------



## autumngrace

She should let Suri dress her she's gt better style than her mom. That poor little girl looks terrified.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> 95% of celebs that have fashion lines have zero style, It is such a joke how everyone an their grandmother in the entertainment world have a fashion line. Slapping your name on a fashion line does not and never will make you a designer. Slapping designs/a logo on clothes also does not make you a fashion designer. I really wish people would give it a rest (especially all these damn reality people with clothing lines).



AMEN to that sistah' !!!!!


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> AMEN to that sistah' !!!!!



AND, I feel the same way about all these damn celebrity perfumes. Give it a damn rest!!

I was in Duane Reade this morning getting water and what do I see; Mariah Carey water/drink and 40/40 Club water/drink. You HAVE to be kidding me with this. 40/40 charges $20 for a PBJ sandwich with Lays potato chips, why in the hell would I buy water from them. Jay Z and Mariah need to STOP!


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> AND, I feel the same way about all these damn celebrity perfumes. Give it a damn rest!!
> 
> I was in Duane Reade this morning getting water and what do I see; Mariah Carey water/drink and 40/40 Club water/drink. You HAVE to be kidding me with this. 40/40 charges $20 for a PBJ sandwich with Lays potato chips, why in the hell would I buy water from them. Jay Z and Mariah need to STOP!



Again .. TOTALLY agree; seriously .. do people think they are going to start singing like Mariah or rapping like Jay-Z???  The joke is on THEM!


----------



## September24

autumngrace said:


> She should let Suri dress her she's gt better style than her mom. That poor little girl looks terrified.





she does! I read that she has some form of autism, wonder if that's true


----------



## Swanky

I haven't heard that, that's not a nice rumor....


----------



## autumngrace

My guess she's just scared and bothered by all the paps taking pictures and shouting at them.  I never understood why they had to at like fools around the kids just take the picture. They don't even really need to do that.


----------



## lizmil

September24 said:


> she does! I read that she has some form of autism, wonder if that's true



I have always wondered why the older celebrity moms don't have a higher incidence of birth defects.  Do they just hide them?  I know Holmes isn't that old, but a lot of the celebs are.


----------



## murt

lizmil said:


> I have always wondered why the older celebrity moms don't have a higher incidence of birth defects.  Do they just hide them?  I know Holmes isn't that old, but a lot of the celebs are.



I think that obviously being an older mother greatly multiplies the risk of certain conditions for the baby, but ultimately the risk of a baby getting those conditions is so low in the first place that multiplying the risk still keeps it very low - for instance 0.0001% * 10 is still 0.001% (so 10x higher). In many ways the implications of statistics are very exaggerated by the media.


----------



## Alexenjie

lizmil said:


> I have always wondered why the older celebrity moms don't have a higher incidence of birth defects.  Do they just hide them?  I know Holmes isn't that old, but a lot of the celebs are.


Katie was 27 years old when she had Suri, what does that have to do with older women having more children with autism since Katie wasn't old when she gave birth?


----------



## lizmil

Alexenjie said:


> Katie was 27 years old when she had Suri, what does that have to do with older women having more children with autism since Katie wasn't old when she gave birth?




wasn't meaning her...


----------



## cojordan

There has been shown a link between older father's and having a baby with autism. A friend of mine married an older guy and she has two boys with autism.


----------



## September24

I've read quite a few stories about Suri having it, but then just saw a pap video where she yells at them to leave her alone. I hope it isn't true


----------



## Swanky

She doesn't appear to be autistic IMO.  I think w/o the parent's acknowledging it, to speculate about a little kid is unkind. JMO.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She doesn't appear to be autistic IMO.  I think w/o the parent's acknowledging it, to speculate about a little kid is unkind. JMO.


Yeah, I'm speechless at people thinking that is OK.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> AND, I feel the same way about all these damn celebrity perfumes. Give it a damn rest!!
> 
> I was in Duane Reade this morning getting water and what do I see; Mariah Carey water/drink and 40/40 Club water/drink. You HAVE to be kidding me with this. 40/40 charges $20 for a PBJ sandwich with Lays potato chips, why in the hell would I buy water from them. Jay Z and Mariah need to STOP!


I'm sorry but what is a 40/40 water? Duane Reades are just weird now...they're like upscale drug stores now.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She doesn't appear to be autistic IMO.  I think w/o the parent's acknowledging it, to speculate about a little kid is unkind. JMO.


It's really cruel to people who are and are not autistic to spread a rumor like that IMO. These celeb kids need to really be off limits to the media....it's just not right.


----------



## Ladybug09

cojordan said:


> There has been shown a link between older father's and having a baby with autism. A friend of mine married an older guy and she has two boys with autism.



Yup, heard about this study a while back and I believe it.


----------



## slowlikehoney

My son is on the autism spectrum. I got pregnant at 33. My husband was 37. None of my other friends in this age range that had children around the same time has a child on the spectrum. We are the oldest parents of all the other kids in my son's class who are mostly other kids on the spectrum. 
Every other week they are speculating about this or that new thing being the cause, but the truth is no body knows what causes it. And as far as I can tell from the many articles I've read there are a myriad of things that have to happen so just saying oh it's older fathers or oh it's vaccines is naive, at best. Sorry for OT. 
Btw- I don't thing Suri is on the autism spectrum. But honestly there would be no way to tell for sure unless you watched her being tested.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> It's really cruel to people who are and are not autistic to spread a rumor like that IMO. These celeb kids need to really be off limits to the media....it's just not right.



Agree!


----------



## Avril

berrydiva said:


> it's really cruel to people who are and are not autistic to spread a rumor like that imo. These celeb kids need to really be off limits to the media....it's just not right.



+1,000,000,000,000


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She doesn't appear to be autistic IMO.  I think w/o the parent's acknowledging it, to speculate about a little kid is unkind. JMO.



You can tell from a picture that someone is autistic?


----------



## qudz104

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She doesn't appear to be autistic IMO.  I think w/o the parent's acknowledging it, to speculate about a little kid is unkind. JMO.




I completely agree. 
However, I should also say that it's really impossible to determine this just based on how they appear.


----------



## Swanky

slowlikehoney said:


> My son is on the autism spectrum. I got pregnant at 33. My husband was 37. None of my other friends in this age range that had children around the same time has a child on the spectrum. We are the oldest parents of all the other kids in my son's class who are mostly other kids on the spectrum.
> Every other week they are speculating about this or that new thing being the cause, but the truth is no body knows what causes it. And as far as I can tell from the many articles I've read there are a myriad of things that have to happen so just saying oh it's older fathers or oh it's vaccines is naive, at best. Sorry for OT.
> Btw- I don't thing Suri is on the autism spectrum. But honestly there would be no way to tell for sure unless you watched her being tested.



I agree w/ your whole post, hence my disdain for people judging this child w/o even knowing her.  It's just not ok to perpetuate rumors about little kids IMO.



Sassys said:


> You can tell from a picture that someone is autistic?



No, did I say that I can tell from *a* photo that a person is not autistic?  slowlikehoney said the same thing 
I've  seen MANY pics and videos of her and I have several close friends w/  autistic children, it's not a difficult thing to notice.  And even if I suspected Suri had autism, I'd never gossip about kids like that on a website.


----------



## Swanky

*Katie Holmes Goes Totally Topless, Discusses Her Dating Life with 'Glamour' *






*Katie Holmes* goes totally *topless* while covering her breasts with her hands on the cover of _Glamour_ magazines August 2014 issue, on newsstands July 15.
 Heres what the 34-year-old _The Giver_ star had to share with the mag:
*On dating:* I am really focused on motherhood and work right now.
*On her family:* [M]y family has been so crucial to  my outlook on life. I started acting at 17 and had success at an early  age, where all of a sudden people knew who I was. But my parents always  treated me the exact same way at home and reminded me of gratitude. And  thats been a grounding force.
*On working with **Meryl Streep* *on The Giver:*  Being in a movie with Meryl Streep was a huge dream come true. When  the cameras rolled, she was spot-on and such a pro. It was just a thrill  to walk on set with her.
 Also pictured inside: *Katie* arriving at LAX Airport on Monday (July 8) in Los Angeles.
 For more from *Katie*, visit Glamour.com.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks pretty on the cover


----------



## Brandless

Cover is okay but I don't see the need for that topless photo.


----------



## Swanky

Reminds me of Brooke Shields' old CK ads.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes they do!


----------



## Chanel522

Idk what to make of her as she gets older looks wise.  I definitely admire her dedication to her daughter and doing what she felt was right...not just conforming to what Tom wanted, but looks wise I feel like she's aging a little weird.  She seems like a very down to earth like able person though.  Incredibly normal for Hollywood standards.


----------



## Swanky

Her looking weird is probably due to her aging naturally


----------



## Sugar Crush

She does look older than 34.


----------



## Swanky

I would too if I married Cruise. . .


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her looking weird is probably due to her aging naturally




Right!? 
To me aging weird is pumping yourself full of stuff till your dang near unrecognizable. That's weird. Katie looks great to me. She looks just her age which is not a bad thing. 
All you can do is eat well, exercise and take good care of yourself, which she seems to do and after that you get what you get. 
I admire her for allowing herself to be who she is. I think in her business it's incredibly admirable and a very good example to set for her daughter.


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

I think she looks gorgeous!  She has turned into a beautiful woman. She no longer looks like a teenager


----------



## Jayne1

I think she turned into a beautiful woman too.

She seems nice, in a normal sort of way, maybe that's what people find off about her.


----------



## autumngrace

Photos are weird.
Can't really say anything bad about her.

Isn't she supposedly very shy? That might be why she comes across as strange/awkward


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks really pretty, but I'm not a fan of the styling or the photos. I've always liked her. I'm excited to see her in The Giver.


----------



## pittcat

I think it's the styling that is throwing me off too. It's like I like that her hair is full and curly, but then it also looks a little dated/90's. and I'm confused why the topless shot was needed... Especially with those high waisted... Mom jeans... Her face looks great though. I wonder if Zac Posen styled this too- he posted on ig that he did the interview.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Reminds me of Brooke Shields' old CK ads.



Yep, I got that vibe. I like the cover. What I don't like is that HUGE hat Katie is wearing in the other photos


----------



## Swanky

*Katie Holmes Reveals What She Likes to Cook for Suri! *






*Katie Holmes*  is the latest to join the overalls trend while out and about with a  friend on Thursday afternoon (July 10) in the Chelsea neighborhood of  New York City.
 The 35-year-old actress is featured on the cover of _Glamour_&#8216;s latest issue and inside she talks about life with her daughter *Suri*.
 &#8220;Plain pasta with butter is a hit. Chocolate-chip pancakes are a  hit&#8212;together with chocolate-chip cookies. I do a homemade chicken  finger. That&#8217;s a hit,&#8221; *Katie* said when asked what she cooks for her daughter.
 &#8220;I&#8217;ve seen _Frozen_ a lot. But the biggest change? I think you  don&#8217;t know&#8212;I didn&#8217;t know how much love I had in me. It&#8217;s overwhelming.  Every day I discover more about this spectacular human being I get to be  the mother of,&#8221; she added.


----------



## Ladybug09

If she didn't have a kid with Tom, I doubt this chic would get any press.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she would. She has a film "The Giver" with Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges coming out soon. Definitely not as much press but still, some attention IMO.


----------



## myown

I wonder when the women next to her changed her clothes...


----------



## Avril

myown said:


> I wonder when the women next to her changed her clothes...



Ha ha!!! Good spot!


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she would. She has a film "The Giver" with Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges coming out soon. Definitely not as much press but still, some attention IMO.



None of these connection should have occurred if not for the Tom Cruise connection...that marriage served a purpose for her (him too), and it wasn't just love. She probably would have never had those connections

Her movies usually suck also.


----------



## slowlikehoney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she would. She has a film "The Giver" with Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges coming out soon. Definitely not as much press but still, some attention IMO.




I've always liked her even before Tom Cruise. In fact the whole Tomcat thing actually made her drop a few points for me. I remember reading how she was surprising a lot of people and she was slowly making her way up into becoming a well respected actress and them tomcat happened and it all became all about him and them as a couple and Suri. I really liked some is her movies, too. Especially Wonder Boys and Abandon. But who can really know what would have happened if she'd never been with Cruise.


----------



## Swanky

^I feel exact same way.

No one knows. . .


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> None of these connection should have occurred if not for the Tom Cruise connection...that marriage served a purpose for her (him too), and it wasn't just love. She probably would have never had those connection.



But how do you know?  She was an actress before meeting him


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> If she didn't have a kid with Tom, I doubt this chic would get any press.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she would. She has a film "The Giver" with Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges coming out soon. Definitely not as much press but still, some attention IMO.



I doubt she'd get covers


----------



## Swanky

I continually shocked by who's on a cover lol!


----------



## Stansy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I continually shocked by who's on a cover lol!



True!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well..I wasn't talking about covers just press but covers these days seem more to do with a current project to promote and are likely bought and paid for by studios.

Case in point: People Mag Sexiest man ALWAYS seems to a guy with a big project that year.  Not based on sexy as much as $$$ value.

Katie gets/got cover because of the Cruise connection, agreed.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> But how do you know?  She was an actress before meeting him



Yup, I know that.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well..I wasn't talking about covers just press but covers these days seem more to do with a current project to promote and are likely bought and paid for by studios.
> 
> Case in point: People Mag Sexiest man ALWAYS seems to a guy with a big project that year.  Not based on sexy as much as $$$ value.
> 
> Katie gets/got cover because of the Cruise connection, agreed.



Mmm, interesting I never paid attention to the People thing...


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes may be a Hollywood A-lister but she is not afraid to teach her daughter an important lesson about being frugal.

The 35-year-old star and daughter Suri Cruise skipped a fancy town car or even a yellow cab in favour of the subway in New York on Saturday.

Whipping out her monthly Metro card to pay, the Batman star is clearly no stranger to catching public transport like the average Manhattanite.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ike-skipping-taxi-favour-subway-New-York.html


----------



## Swanky

I've decided how I feel about her Cruise exposure.  I think, like any celeb couple, she had more attention for a while.  I think now it's moot.  I don't think her marrying him years ago influences her career/opportunities _now_.

*Katie Holmes sports retro bouffant hairdo as she joins co-stars Ryan Reynolds and Dame Helen Mirren on Woman In Gold set 
*
  She is known for her casual everyday style.

But Katie Holmes was the height of retro chic while shooting her new film on Tuesday.

The  35-year-old sported a bouffant hairdo and flowing maxi dress as she  joined co-stars Ryan Reynolds and Helen Mirren on the set of Woman In  Gold in Los Angeles.






Retro chic: Katie Holmes sported a bouffant hairdo and flowing maxi dress as she  joined co-stars Ryan Reynolds and Helen Mirren on the set of Woman In  Gold in LA on Tuesday 






Comfortable: Katie added flat black sandals and shielded her eyes with brown cat-eye shades

The actress wore a black-and-white long frock and nipped in her waist with a white belt.

Katie added flat black sandals and shielded her eyes with brown cat-eye shades.

She wore her glossy brown hair in a half voluminous updo and kept her make-up natural.






Summer style: The actress wore a black-and-white long frock and nipped in her waist with a white belt








Deep in conversation: Katie was seen chatting on her phone, even while balancing a plate of food while walking 






She can pull it off: She wore her glossy brown hair in a half voluminous updo and kept her make-up natural

 The  mother-of-one was seen balancing a plate of what appeared to be salad  while chatting on her phone during a break from shooting.

The  Simon Curtis-directed film is based around the life of World War II  survivor and Jewish refugee Maria Altmann, who finds herself in a legal  battle to try and win back several family-owned paintings by Gustav  Klimt, which were stolen by the Nazis - one of the works being The Lady  in Gold. 

Dame Helen plays the present-day Maria while Tatiana Maslany is Maria in her younger years.

Ryan  plays lawyer Randy Schoenberg, who represents Maria despite not knowing  much about the art world, while Katie plays his wife. 






 Changing outfit: Later Katie Holmes was seen wearing a blue dress as she took a break on set


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Mirren-Woman-In-Gold-set.html#ixzz37dnYtRw2 
​


----------



## karo

*Just heavenly! Katie Holmes looks stunning in  angelic white lace dress that leaves her long legs on show at rooftop  cocktail party*

When shes off-duty, Katie Holmes is distinctly fuss-free and usually seen dressed down with no make-up on.

But the actress knows how to work a red carpet, and glammed up for an event on Thursday.

Katie  looked stunning in a white lace dress that boasted sheer sleeves and  ruffles on the skirt for the ASP - The World Surf League cocktail party  in New York.

Earlier she was seen arriving in NYC with her daughter Suri.

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egs-rooftop-cocktail-party.html#ixzz38U5HJu6Y 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful dress!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like it too


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/06...er-tom-cruise-split-i-never-really-look-back/

*Katie Holmes on Life After Tom Cruise Split: 'I Never Really Look Back'*

Katie Holmes makes an appearance on the Today show (her first time in about 13 years!) on Wednesday morning (August 6) in New York City.

The 35-year-old actress talked raising her young daughter Suri.

I think, of course, you try your best, The Giver actress said on the show. I try very hard because I am very grateful for my upbringing and my parents and siblings. I try to do what they did for me for my little one. The most important thing for me is letting her know how proud I am and that her accomplishments mean everything. Whatever I do is whatever. Its really just about her and thats what I think is most important.

She also discussed looking forward to the future and not focusing on events of the past like her split from Tom Cruise.

I never really look back. I just approach life one day at a time. Im excited about where I am right now, this movieIve had some really wonderful creative experiences. I am just excited about the future, Katie said.

Later in the day, Katie made a visit to SiriusXM studios.


----------



## karo

At he 2nd Annual Lexus Short Films Life is Amazing premiere in New York on Wednesday.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Life-Is-Amazing-premiere.html#ixzz39jlc7Dhf 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## TC1

I'm surprised at the visible grey hair in the updo pics...


----------



## emchhardy

Can anyone ID her earrings with this black outfit?  They're pretty.  My guess is something from Paloma's olive branch collection? 


I like the grey hairs.  I think she looks good.


----------



## KristyDarling

She looked SOOOO pretty in that white dress at the rooftop party!


----------



## slowlikehoney

I like the greys too. I refuse to cover mine as well. It drives my mom crazy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. I just think she's so cute.


----------



## pittcat

I actually thought the greys were natural highlights at first glance. I like her hair and makeup... No comment on the outfit.


----------



## twinkle.tink

The black 'shirt' looks like a hi-lo skirt she has hoisted over one shoulder.


----------



## Ladybug09

TC1 said:


> I'm surprised at the visible grey hair in the updo pics...


I was too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

emchhardy said:


> Can anyone ID her earrings with this black outfit?  They're pretty.  My guess is something from Paloma's olive branch collection?
> 
> 
> *I like the grey hairs.  I think she looks good*.


----------



## sdkitty

I wouldn't have even noticed the grey hairs
Her skin looks beautiful. 
 I think the only reason she is considered a "Hollywood A-lister" is her marriage to Tom Cruise.  Her past work as an actress doesn't say much IMO.  Will see what she does in the future.  She's getting a late start.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> I wouldn't have even noticed the grey hairs
> Her skin looks beautiful.
> I think the only reason she is considered a "Hollywood A-lister" is her marriage to Tom Cruise.  Her past work as an actress doesn't say much IMO.  Will see what she does in the future.  She's getting a late start.


Agree. 

I said his a few pages back and got slammed.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I said his a few pages back and got slammed.


really?
does anyone think she would be an a-lister based on her body of work on a tv show back in the 90's was it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've said before in this thread, I actually think her marriage to Tom Cruise hurt her career. I think her career was about to really take off after Batman Begins, and then she married him and turned down reprising the role for the subsequent Batman movies and didn't take any other big roles during their marriage. If she hadn't have been married to him I think she would have been in a lot more big movies.


----------



## slowlikehoney

She's done quite a bit more than just one show in the 90s and she's worked with some big names as well, pre-Tom. A lot of it was Indie stuff and not necessarily big budget stuff but she was well-acclaimed for most all of it. There's no telling where she would have been without Tom, but I think she might have done well for herself. 
I'm one who felt the Tomcat thing actually lowered her standing as a serious actress rather than raised it. But I guess it all depends on what you're likely to see as impressive. 

Seems to me Tom isn't all that anymore these days anyway.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've said before in this thread, I actually think her marriage to Tom Cruise hurt her career.* I think her career was about to really take off after Batman Begins, and then she married him and turned down reprising the role for the subsequent Batman movies *and didn't take any other big roles during their marriage. If she hadn't have been married to him I think she would have been in a lot more big movies.



Now, THIS I see....I didn't care for her in the movie that much, but when i heard she turned down the role, all I could think was, "You big ol dummy" (in my Fred Sanford voice)...I think he has a MAJOR issue with control and not wanting his 'women' to be more successful than him. It's ok as long as they are adoring fans.


----------



## Ladybug09

sorry, this missing token crap is gettingon my nerves...I have to load some postings in multiple posts.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've said before in this thread, I actually think her marriage to Tom Cruise hurt her career.*  I think her career was about to really take off after Batman Begins,  and then she married him and turned down reprising the role for the  subsequent Batman movies *and didn't take any other big roles during  their marriage. If she hadn't have been married to him I think she would  have been in a lot more big movies.


cont...
Look  how successful Nicole went on to be after they split...but I also  believe that without her name attached to his, she would not have gotten  the exposure she got that aided in making her a star.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've said before in this thread, I actually think her marriage to Tom Cruise hurt her career. I think her career was about to really take off after Batman Begins, and then she married him and turned down reprising the role for the subsequent Batman movies and didn't take any other big roles during their marriage. If she hadn't have been married to him I think she would have been in a lot more big movies.


Yes, she may have had a bigger acting career if she hadn't married him.  But she did marry him.  And that made her far more of a household name than she was before.  Before the marriage, she was not very well known.  Now she is.


----------



## karo

*Mum's the word! Katie Holmes is upstaged by her elegant mother Kathleen as she jets to the Hamptons with her parents*

Katie Holmes  made it pretty clear where she gets her fashion prowess from on Sunday,  when she jetted to the Hamptons beside her elegant mother, Kathleen  Holmes.
The  stylish pair were in perfect sync as they walked to a helicopter  destined for New York City, both exceeding the glamour factor of Katie's  father, Martin Holmes Sr.
The  sophisticated Kathleen donned a cream trouser suit with a pussybow  blouse upstaging her daughter who teamed cigarette cut trousers with  dainty leopard print heels.
Taking  command en route to the helipad, Katie's mother oozed 1980s glamour as  she donned a pair of oversized round-frame sunglasses - reflecting  Katie's celebrity status - and flattering her frame in a well cut  jackets and trousers.
Adding  some classic styling to her ensemble, Kathleen strode to the helipad in  a pair of red patent pumps, while clutching a co-ordinating handbag  down by her side.
Earlier this week Katie was seen flying into LAX on Saturday wearing Chanel espadrilles and relaxed day jeans.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leen-jets-Hamptons-parents.html#ixzz3A7C7tXMR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​
​


----------



## TC1

Her mom looks nice..but I wouldn't say "upstaged" or "oozed glamour" :giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The Giver on Monday evening (August 11) at the Ziegfeld Theatre in New York City.


----------



## Solemony

Love the hair and flawless makeup! Some ankle-strap sandals would've looked been better than a pair of of pumps.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pink color looks good on her.


----------



## Swanky

I don't consider her "A-list"  But I couldn't care less if she would or wouldn't be where she is because of him.  She was stupid to marry him, was caught up in her childhood crush.  but she was very smart to get out quickly and clean IMO.  Good for her.  No one knows where she'd be now had the marriage never happened. . . 

She seems like a good sport!

*Fun in the photo booth! Katie Holmes delights the crowd as she pulls silly faces during appearance on The Tonight Show*

   She&#8217;s busy promoting her latest film The Giver.
But  actress Katie Holmes still made time for some laughs during her  appearance on The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon on Monday evening.
Host  Jimmy challenged Katie to play his new game, aptly named Tonight Show  Photo Booth, whereby the pair must take separate photos on the iPad&#8217;s  photo booth app and see if the other person can mimic it.







Funny faces: Jimmy Fallon challenged  Katie Holmes to a photo booth competition during her appearance on The  Tonight Show on Monday evening 

Katie bravely attempted the first selfie, using the stretch setting and ended up in a fit of giggles.
&#8216;It&#8217;s so bad,&#8217; Katie laughed after reviewing her photo.

  &#8216;There&#8217;s a lot of forehead, let me see if I can match that... so there&#8217;s a lot of forehead,&#8217; Jimmy cheekily responded.





What a hoot! The aim of the game was to try and mimic the other person's photo as best they could






    Uncontrollable! During the game the 35-year-old couldn't contain her fits of laughter 

The  host did a good job of matching Katie&#8217;s photo and then declared: &#8216;Now  I&#8217;m going to do squeeze,&#8217; before he took a photo that he described as a  &#8216;weird Conan O&#8217;Brien.&#8217;
The actress did a pretty good matcher of Jimmy&#8217;s image but she still was in a fit of giggles. &#8216;It&#8217;s so weird,&#8217; she said.
&#8216;You are the coolest and most fun,&#8217; a grateful Jimmy said to his guest. 







Two peas in a pod: The duo did a pretty good job of matching each other's selfies 





Her harshest critic: 'It&#8217;s so bad,&#8217; Katie laughed after looking at herself 

    She's such a giver: The hilarious game had the audience, and Katie, in stitches 






Busy lady: That same night the mother of one attended the premiere of her latest film The Giver in New York

Earlier in the night the 35-year-old turned heads on the red carpet at the New York premiere for The Giver.
The talented actress showed off her amazing figure as she posed in a flowing pink Zac Posen gown at the star-studded event.
Katie  teamed the feminine frock with a pair of two-tone silver stilettos  heels and Lorraine Schwartz jewellery. To accentuate her natural beauty,  she wore her dark locks in a stylish updo with smoky eyes and a soft  pink lipstick. 
This will be the mother of one&#8217;s first feature film since Jack & Jill three years ago.
        Flawless: The brunette beauty looked elegant in this flowing pink Zac Posen gown at the premiere






New friends: Taylor Swift, who has a supporting role in the film, became close to Katie during filming 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppearance-The-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz3ABqYqPvQ 
​


----------



## Solemony

I agree as well! She seems to be a very down to earth kind of person and her priority right now is her daughter. She may not be the best or have dozens of Oscar-worthy performance on her resume but she is still pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> The Giver on Monday evening (August 11) at the Ziegfeld Theatre in New York City.



She looks pretty here..

I'm looking forward to seeing that movie..read the book in HS and thought it was awesome..


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Her mom looks nice..but I wouldn't say "upstaged" or "oozed glamour" :giggles:


I agree totally; she looks nice and age appropriate.  I don't see glamour.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love Taylor's dress. Wish it was a little shorter.


----------



## littlerock

Ladybug09 said:


> Love Taylor's dress. Wish it was a little shorter.



Uh, yeah. That dress is way too long. Looks awkward.


----------



## twinkle.tink

karo said:


> *Mum's the word! Katie Holmes is upstaged by her elegant mother Kathleen as she jets to the Hamptons with her parents*
> 
> Katie Holmes  made it pretty clear where she gets her fashion prowess from on Sunday,  when she jetted to the Hamptons beside her elegant mother, Kathleen  Holmes.
> The  stylish pair were in perfect sync as they walked to a helicopter  destined for New York City, both exceeding the glamour factor of Katie's  father, Martin Holmes Sr.
> The  sophisticated Kathleen donned a cream trouser suit with a pussybow  blouse upstaging her daughter who teamed cigarette cut trousers with  dainty leopard print heels.
> Taking  command en route to the helipad, Katie's mother oozed 1980s glamour as  she donned a pair of oversized round-frame sunglasses - reflecting  Katie's celebrity status - and flattering her frame in a well cut  jackets and trousers.
> Adding  some classic styling to her ensemble, Kathleen strode to the helipad in  a pair of red patent pumps, while clutching a co-ordinating handbag  down by her side.
> Earlier this week Katie was seen flying into LAX on Saturday wearing Chanel espadrilles and relaxed day jeans.
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leen-jets-Hamptons-parents.html#ixzz3A7C7tXMR
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​​​
> ​



Who writes this drivel! She is wearing a synthetic blend suit with an 80's blouse...elegant? :weird:

That's not to say, it isn't perfectly fine and fits well, but it is not elegant.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Taylor's dress too. Katie's looks nice too.


----------



## AEGIS

well she and Taylor don't want to touch each other any more than necessary.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Now, THIS I see....I didn't care for her in the movie that much, but when i heard she turned down the role, all I could think was, "You big ol dummy"* (in my Fred Sanford voice)*...I think he has a MAJOR issue with control and not wanting his 'women' to be more successful than him. It's ok as long as they are adoring fans.



lmao!  It's the perfect voice...and then they replaced her with Maggie Gyllenhal who let's be honest, I could not imagine 2 men fighting over


----------



## karo

Arriving for a screening of The Giver in New York City on Tuesday
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-dry-screening-The-Giver.html#ixzz3AGhne2fK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Chanel522

I actually really love the leather pants and green sweater on Katie and I never like what she wears.  This fits her perfectly!


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've said before in this thread, I actually think her marriage to Tom Cruise hurt her career. I think her career was about to really take off after Batman Begins, and then she married him and turned down reprising the role for the subsequent Batman movies and didn't take any other big roles during their marriage. If she hadn't have been married to him I think she would have been in a lot more big movies.



Her character would've been killed off in the second movie anyway so there's no real telling what would've happened to her career. She not an awfully good actress so IMO I really couldn't see her career going much further that it has now but who knows.


----------



## karo

*The real heroes! Katie Holmes cuddles children with cancer as they meet Thor and Captain America at Marvel Universe Live *

Everyone loves a hero.
And  Katie Holmes got the chance to meet some real life ones as she enjoyed  attended the Marvel Universe Live! premiere at the Barclays Center in  Brooklyn.
But it wasn't Thor or Captain America who left the 35-year-old speechless, but a group of children fighting cancer.

The actress took time to meet with children from New York's Sunrise Day Camp - the  only full summer day camp dedicated in the US for children with cancer.
The brunette beauty posed for pictures with the children and wrapped her arms around one camper who sat in her lap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...niverse-Live-New-York-City.html#ixzz3AOc0gQL8 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Those...boots...

I thought Suri had thrown them out?!


----------



## pukasonqo

love her jumper! anyone can ID it please?
actually she looks good, she has that girl nxt door appeal


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## Ladybug09

cute look until I got to the boots. Love the sweater. I have a tank like that.


----------



## sdkitty

twinkle.tink said:


> Who writes this drivel! She is wearing a synthetic blend suit with an 80's blouse...elegant? :weird:
> 
> That's not to say, it isn't perfectly fine and fits well, but it is not elegant.


probably the same people who write the words Juliana Rancic says when she fawns over Kim K


----------



## nycmom

Yup when I see kids with cancer my response is all about critiquing footwear.


----------



## Swanky

She looks great IMO and the pics of her w/ the child on her lap is precious


----------



## Ladybug09

nycmom said:


> Yup when I see kids with cancer my response is all about critiquing footwear.



MAJOR eye roll...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/20/katie-holmes-doesnt-blame-tom-cruise-for-her-acting-dry-spell/

*Katie Holmes Doesn't Blame Tom Cruise for Her Acting 'Dry Spell'*

Katie Holmes relaxes on an armchair for the cover of DuJour magazines Fall 2014 issue.

Here is what the 35-year-old The Giver actress had to share with the mag:

On her marriage not being the cause of her acting dry spell: Its the life of an actor. We dont really have a lot of choice in the matter. You have dry spells, and then you have times when there is a lot of opportunity.

On not letting fame go to her head: Even early on, when I was a young actor and all of a sudden people knew who I was, my dad told me, Dont let that change how you live your life. Ive always sort of approached it that way. You have to continue to do the things you want to do and not let outside forces dictate.

On being a working mom: I totally admire women who go back to work six weeks after giving birth but when she was little, I was not ready. I was a very nervous mother  like, sleeping next to her crib  and I was in that mode for a long time.

For more from Katie, visit DuJour.com!


----------



## Swanky

*Katie Holmes and Suri Moving, Moving Back, Back to Cali*

 *         8/22/2014 12:45 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE





*Katie Holmes* has left NYC and moved to Black Beverly ... aka Calabasas, CA.

Our  real estate sources tell us ... Katie just plunked down $3,795,000 on a  6,000 square foot home in The Oaks ... the fancy area where *Kourtney *and* Khloe* *Kardashian* live. Other residents include *Katherine Jackson* and her brood, *Toni Braxton*, *Romeo*, *Mitch Richmond*. *Tyga* recently moved out. 

It was a super secret deal ... with a confidentiality agreement that socked anyone who violated it with a $1 million penalty.

Katie and *Suri*  are already in the home. We're told Katie made the move for 2 reasons  -- she wants back in Hollywood for her career, and she thinks Calabasas  is a better place than NYC to raise Suri.

The cul-de-sac where she lives is populated by lots of kids around her 8-year-old daughter's age.

Weeks  before escrow closed, Suri and her bodyguard went to a San Fernando  Valley rescue shelter and picked out a chihuahua she named Maple, but  the didn't pick it up because they were going to be gone until last  week, when they moved in. We don't know if they picked up the pooch.







Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3B8EN4Fyr


----------



## LoubFashionista

Katie used to live in the building next to me in NYC! I saw her all of the time, especially in Whole Foods. Sad to see her and little Suri leave the city


----------



## afsweet

Surprised to see that they're moving back to CA, but I think it could be a good change for them both. I can't remember why Katie moved to NYC in the first place- was it just to get away from Tom?


----------



## Swanky

I think so, plus didn't she have a clothing line then too?


----------



## sdkitty

I don't know what the cost of that marriage was in terms of years of her life or her acting career but she is certainly much more rich and famous for having been married to him.  And she has a child that she loves.  So I'd say she came out OK.


----------



## Stepforded

sdkitty said:


> I don't know what the cost of that marriage was in terms of years of her life or her acting career but she is certainly much more rich and famous for having been married to him.  And she has a child that she loves.  So I'd say she came out OK.


 
I agree.

This will be a great move for her ... Suri will make friends with other kids in the neighbourhood; they won't be papped everytime they leave their house (gated community); it'll be easier for Suri to see her dad; and Katie will most likely pick up more work being in LA.


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes gets a temporary neck tattoo at Old Navy bash for New York Fashion Week*

She recently moved to Los Angeles after spending years living in Manhattan.

But Katie Holmes is back in the Big Apple, at least momentarily, as New York Fashion Weeks kicks into high gear.

The  35-year-old showed off a slightly rebellious streak by getting a  temporary neck tattoo at an event sponsored by Old Navy as part of the  Spring 2015 runway shows.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bash-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3CQOUwWv5 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​
​


----------



## annamoon

Kate is so pretty and I love her casual style.


----------



## Ladybug09

she's just mmeh to me...fashion and looks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great in that outfit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ladybug09 said:


> she's just mmeh to me...fashion and looks.



+1


----------



## afsweet

Most of the time I don't care for Katie's outfits. I do like her last one though. It's refreshing that she always looks so normal, comfortable, and down to earth though. Also, call me crazy but I would love if that tattoo was real- is it possible to get a shiny gold tattoo? Lol.


----------



## dr.pepper

She is so cute.

Are those Old Navy jeans she's wearing? They look kind of crappy/cheap (the button/zipper area)!


----------



## katlun

dr.pepper said:


> She is so cute.
> 
> Are those Old Navy jeans she's wearing? They look kind of crappy/cheap (the button/zipper area)!



I think the whole outfit is Old Navy

And those jeans do fit her odd


----------



## karo

*Cover girl Katie Holmes flashes her bra in  see-through black frock at DuJour magazine party... and attracts a few  male admirers in the process *

She tends to err on the conservative side when it comes to fashion.  

But Katie Holmes was feeling a bit more daring on Tuesday, as she flashed her black bra in a see-through little black dress. 

The 35-year-old actress attended the DuJour fall issue celebration in New York City as the magazine's latest cover girl. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zine-party-fall-cover-girl.html#ixzz3Dase8b92 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is she divorced already? Dating anyone?

I don't know why, but I like Katie.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

meluvs2shop said:


> Is she divorced already? Dating anyone?
> 
> I don't know why, but I like Katie.



She was divorced in the summer of 2012, you really never hear of her linked with anyone though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Keeping that alimony! Hell, I would ONLY date.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ladybug09 said:


> Keeping that alimony! Hell, I would ONLY date.



Lol! True!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ha! Good point.


----------



## karo

*Keeping it simple! Katie Holmes plays it safe in skinny jeans and blue blazer at film premiere in NYC*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-blazer-film-premiere-NYC.html#ixzz3ES8YRYpm 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute! She's got a nice figure.


----------



## Ladybug09

that is a good look on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She moved across the country taking her daughter with her after her marriage to Tom Cruise fell apart two years ago.
But Katie Holmes and little Suri have recently returned to Los Angeles from Manhattan.
And the two ladies wasted no time settling back into Californian life with a trip to the local farmers market on Saturday


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-trip-farmer-s-market.html#ixzz3FtzD8FgQ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh my. Suri looks so grown up


----------



## myown

what a cute dress Suri wore and her hair is cute, too


----------



## westvillage

Wow ... Suri becomes more of a Katie mini-me by the moment. If Tom Cruise has even a single gene expressed in this child, it's completely overpowered by Katie's.


----------



## Avril

How old is Suri now? She looks all grown up!


----------



## pink1

Suri is beautiful!  Wonder if Tom sees her any?


----------



## sheanabelle

westvillage said:


> Wow ... Suri becomes more of a Katie mini-me by the moment. If Tom Cruise has even a single gene expressed in this child, it's completely overpowered by Katie's.



That's so funny. All I see is mini-Tom.


----------



## sabrunka

All I could notice is the price for 6 pieces of corn... $5?!?!? What the hell?? I would get 6 corns for $2 here... Yikes. LOL... Suri does look really grown up though!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Suri won the genetic lottery. She's stunning!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Avril said:


> How old is Suri now? She looks all grown up!



I believe she'll be 9 in April.  She was born within a couple weeks of my daughter.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Suri is such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## TokyoBound

Seriously, I ever have a daughter, I want her to look exactly like Suri.  Sadly will not happen, as I do not look like Katie Holmes, and blonde runs stronger in my and my husband's genes.


----------



## berrydiva

Suri is going to be a stunner when she grows up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans of the former Dawson's Creek actress know she's had many beauty campaigns already, including one with Bobbi Brown and Olay.

And so it came as little surprise on Monday when Katie Holmes, 35, was browsing Alterna Haircare products in a New York City store as she is an ambassador for that brand as well.

The ex-wife of Tom Cruise added edge to her pink outfit by wearing a black zip-up motorcycle jacket not too different from the ones she used to wear when riding on the back of the A-lister's two-wheeler. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-hair-care-brand-New-York.html#ixzz3HVPA1NZN


----------



## twinkle.tink

Wow! She looks really good there.

I like the outfit, as well. Except the gold polish...yuck.


----------



## Swanky

Suri's very pretty!  And seems very well behaved considering mom is making her shop and carry bags, etc. . . 


*Quotables: Things Are Starting to Get Real Interesting With Katie Holmes         *


10/29/2014 5:30 AM PDT, by Sarah Taylor 





_"I don't have any fear now, I don't have a lot of rules for myself, and I don't take myself that seriously. ... I don't want [my marriage to Tom Cruise] to define me, to be who I am. __I don't want that to be what I'm known as. I was an actor before, an actor during and an actor now." _

--*Katie Holmes* on her *divorce* from *Tom Cruise*, and man ... we might never know all the details because of contracts and Scientology magic and whatever, but the bits and pieces that we are able to put together by the coyly vague things Katie insinuates really are telling -- and endlessly fascinating. 

One thing is certain (maybe?): Katie Holmes is set to try for brand-new things this go 'round, and because we love her (and "*Dawson's Creek*," let's be real), we're really rooting hard for her. 


Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...s-marriage-divorce-scientology/#ixzz3HXdG2Hey 
Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. I love the outfit with the pink skirt, but the shoes don't go.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the youngest of five children.

But this year Katie Holmes is taking charge of the cooking and hosting when it comes to America's most important family holiday.

The 35-year-old revealed on Monday's episode of Late Night With David Letterman that she will be making her first ever Thanksgiving turkey - using her mother's recipe, of course. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-ahead-TV-appearance.html#ixzz3ImrdDiST


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Has she lost weight? Or is it tiredness I'm seeing? She looks different, around the eyes especially.


----------



## karo

*Simply chic! Katie Holmes proves less is always more as they shine at the Valentino show *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rous-ladies-Valentino-show.html#ixzz3LmyQmLQv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if she has a new stylist.  She's been wearing clothes that suit her body much more than usual.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Thingofbeauty said:


> Has she lost weight? Or is it tiredness I'm seeing? She looks different, around the eyes especially.



I was thinking this too, but trying not to say anything negative...but, yes...she looks tired and 5 pounds would really help her face.

I agree, she is dressing better than ever and overall looks good.


----------



## jun3machina

She looks gaunt in the face


----------



## Swanky

*Katie Holmes on 'Dawson's Creek': 'I Had a Ball Doing It' *



 
*Katie Holmes* gets super seductive on the cover of _Elle Canada_&#8216;s February 2015 issue.
Here&#8217;s what the 36-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
*On Dawson&#8217;s Creek:* &#8220;I don&#8217;t know if I have moved past it, but I don&#8217;t really care. I had a ball doing it, and it&#8217;s really nice to be a part of something that did affect people. And it created a lot of opportunities for all of us.&#8221;
*On her career:* &#8220;Sometimes offers are flying in, and sometimes they&#8217;re not.&#8221;
*On her directorial debut:* &#8220;There aren&#8217;t as many movies being made, period, so the challenge is to create projects for yourself.&#8221;
For more from *Katie*, visit ElleCanada.com.


----------



## berrydiva

She photographs so great in editorials.


----------



## Swanky

I was going to say exact same!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I really like the styling in the latest shoot.


----------



## Swanky

*KATIE HOLMES*

Once you get past that major ponytail, you'll notice Katie's perfectly fitted aubergine Marchesa gown is pretty fabulous on her.


www.people.com


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes was ready for her close up as she heated up the Golden Globes red carpet on Sunday evening.

With Rapunzel-like hair, the 36-year-old actress stepped into the spotlight in a strapless violet Marchesa gown. 

Katie's dress featured ruched material in the front and a sweeping train in back.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-violet-gown-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz3Od44spR8


----------



## karo

*Katie Holmes replicates catwalk star's EXACT look as she attends Marc Cain Berlin Fashion Week show with Liz Hurley*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-Cain-Berlin-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3POYdcnjh 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## MarvelGirl

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes replicates catwalk star's EXACT look as she attends Marc Cain Berlin Fashion Week show with Liz Hurley*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-Cain-Berlin-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3POYdcnjh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Love this last look - everything about it!


----------



## pink1

She looks good in these pics.  Thinner too??


----------



## ByeKitty

IDK, she's pretty but there's something about her that is just soooo bland. I have to say I like the outfit with the grey coat - I'm a big fan of combining different grey tones and fabrics.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Gray is not her color


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can she just write a tell all book?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes replicates catwalk star's EXACT look as she attends Marc Cain Berlin Fashion Week show with Liz Hurley*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-Cain-Berlin-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3POYdcnjh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



wow she looks aged in that close up


----------



## Jayne1

I like those bedroomy kind of eyes she has.  I don't know what else to call them -- is that term correct for her eyes?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Jayne1 said:


> I like those bedroomy kind of eyes she has.  I don't know what else to call them -- is that term correct for her eyes?



Yes. Kirstie Alley has em too.


----------



## Artica

karo said:


> *Katie Holmes replicates catwalk star's EXACT look as she attends Marc Cain Berlin Fashion Week show with Liz Hurley*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-Cain-Berlin-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3POYdcnjh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



She looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## sdkitty

IMO she's pretty compared to the average woman but not that beautiful by movie star standards.  Would anyone be paying attention to her if she hadn't been married to Tom Cruise?


----------



## Swanky

*Katie Holmes Returning to TV for Major Arc on 'Ray Donovan'! *



 
*Katie Holmes* just booked a major arc on the Showtime series *Ray Donovan* for next season, _THR_ reports.
The 36-year-old actress will play Paige, the shrewd and chic businesswoman daughter of billionaire producer Andrew Finney. 
*Ian McShane* will be playing Andrew Finney. 
*Katie *has been getting back into television recently since her breakout role on _Dawsons Creek_ many years ago. She recently booked a role on ABCs untitled *Richard LaGravenese *drama pilot last year. She also has been playing Jackie Kennedy on Reelzs _The Kennedys._


----------



## Artica

sdkitty said:


> IMO she's pretty compared to the average woman but not that beautiful by movie star standards.  Would anyone be paying attention to her if she hadn't been married to Tom Cruise?



She had a pretty succesful career with Dawson's Creek and Batman Begins before she married TC. Marrying him didn't exactly do her career any favours. I'm glad she's on a new TV show.


----------



## Swanky

^I agree.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Katie Holmes Returning to TV for Major Arc on 'Ray Donovan'! *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/01/katie-holmes-books-arc-on-ray-donovan.jpg
> *Katie Holmes* just booked a major arc on the Showtime series *Ray Donovan* for next season, _THR_ reports.
> The 36-year-old actress will play Paige, the shrewd and chic businesswoman daughter of billionaire producer Andrew Finney.
> *Ian McShane* will be playing Andrew Finney.
> *Katie *has been getting back into television recently since her breakout role on _Dawsons Creek_ many years ago. She recently booked a role on ABCs untitled *Richard LaGravenese *drama pilot last year. She also has been playing Jackie Kennedy on Reelzs _The Kennedys._


Great! I love Ray Donavon so I look forward to seeing her.


----------



## Chanel522

I can't believe she's 36!! I feel like Katie should still be 25. Guess I didn't realize she was that much older than I am.


----------



## sdkitty

Artica said:


> She had a pretty succesful career with Dawson's Creek and Batman Begins before she married TC. Marrying him didn't exactly do her career any favours. I'm glad she's on a new TV show.


maybe it didn't do her acting career any good but it certainly made her more interesting to a lot of people.
I heard an entertainment talk radio person not long ago gasping over the idea of hearing an interview with her.  I don't think it was because he was excited to hear about Dawson's Creek.

Maybe this new TV role will give her acting career a boost.

I do respect her and her family for standing up to the Scientologists (or getting her daughter away fro them anyway)


----------



## Ladybug09

That's edgy for her.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Katie Holmes Returning to TV for Major Arc on 'Ray Donovan'! *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/01/katie-holmes-books-arc-on-ray-donovan.jpg
> *Katie Holmes* just booked a major arc on the Showtime series *Ray Donovan* for next season, _THR_ reports.
> The 36-year-old actress will play Paige, the shrewd and chic businesswoman daughter of billionaire producer Andrew Finney.
> *Ian McShane* will be playing Andrew Finney.
> *Katie *has been getting back into television recently since her breakout role on _Dawsons Creek_ many years ago. She recently booked a role on ABCs untitled *Richard LaGravenese *drama pilot last year. She also has been playing Jackie Kennedy on Reelzs _The Kennedys._


I love Ray Donavan but don't really want to see her on the show. I hope she's able to flex that much.


----------



## charleston-mom

I'm happy for her!  I can't imagine the horror of being married to Tom Cruise. Yuck.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Homes looked sleek and chic on Wednesday as she helped judge a fairy tale fashion contest in New York City.

Tom Cruise's ex-wife sported a sea green see-through blouse that showed off her black bra and toned tummy.

She completed her look with cropped navy leather slacks and matching pumps, and left her long hair flowing, tucking it behind her ear on one side.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ney-s-new-Cinderella-movie.html#ixzz3RV3X6yLa


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like that outfit, but she's cute.


----------



## karo

She looks great


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/12/katie-holmes-says-she-loves-to-wear-mens-trench-coats/

Katie Holmes is all smiles while posing backstage at the Desigual Fashion Show held during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Fall 2015 at The Theatre at Lincoln Center on Thursday (February 12) in New York City.

The 36-year-old actress was joined in the front row by Adriana Lima as they watched Behati Prinsloo walk in the show.

I really love the colors for women that will be coming out for the fall, but I have to admit that I do love to wear mens pieces, Katie told the New York Post. Long mens trenches are the way to go. I have long arms, so they reach the length of my bo


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/29/suri-cruise-has-a-blast-at-kcas-2015-with-mom-katie-holmes/

Katie Holmes watches on with joy while her daughter Suri Cruise has an absolute blast at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old actress was also joined at the show by her longtime friend Jeanne Yang, who brought one of her twin daughters.

This is our first glimpse of Suri, 8, at a public event since nearly a year ago when the mother-daughter pair attended a basketball game together.


----------



## Chanel522

Suri looks like Jamie Lynn Spears.


----------



## myown

does suri have a gold tooth?


----------



## Midge S

^^ I don't see it. ETA - wait, I see what you are talking about.  I think that's just a spacer.   Probably loss a tooth and that is helping keep her teeth straight while the adult tooth comes in. 


she is really growing up.  Wonder if it true she never sees her dad.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/katie-holmes-bares-midriff-at-woman-in-gold-nyc-premiere/

Katie Holmes flashes some skin in a hot pink dress while attending the premiere of her latest film Woman In Gold held at The Museum of Modern Art on Monday (March 30) in New York City.

The 36-year-old actress was joined by her co-stars Helen Mirren and Max Irons.

Ivanka *****, Brooke Shields, and Tony Bennett were also seen showing some support for the film, which hits theaters on Wednesday, April 1.

FYI: Helen is wearing a Badgley Mischka dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, Judith


----------



## Alexenjie

Does anyone know if Tom ever sees Suri?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think Tom sees Suri.  And when he does, there are pics.

That pink dress is perfect on Katie.  A lot of skirts/dresses don't suit her, but that one absolutely does.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't like her makeup here. She looks dull. That outfit could have popped.

I don't think Tom sees Suri anymore. I wonder if the rumors are true and he's not her biological father.


----------



## ByeKitty

Suri does look just like Tom...


----------



## Ms Kiah

There's tons of conspiracy stories about who her Father is. Some people think it's Scientology honcho Tommy Davis who looks like Tom.

Which reminds me I have to watch Going Clear.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ms Kiah said:


> There's tons of conspiracy stories about who her Father is. Some people think it's Scientology honcho Tommy Davis who looks like Tom.
> 
> Which reminds me I have to watch Going Clear.



I just googled him and OMG!!!! I can totally see it.

I do still believe she's Tom's though. She looks more like him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> There's tons of conspiracy stories about who her Father is. Some people think it's Scientology honcho Tommy Davis who looks like Tom.
> 
> Which reminds me I have to watch Going Clear.



I watched it. Oh my, my, my, my, _my._ They went hammer and tongs after Tommy and the COS.


----------



## pukasonqo

Alexenjie said:


> Does anyone know if Tom ever sees Suri?




don't the scientologist cut ties with those who leave the church? 
i thought that was what happened when TC and NK divorced, even the adoptive children severed any connection with her
must watch that doco!


----------



## buzzytoes

pukasonqo said:


> don't the scientologist cut ties with those who leave the church?
> i thought that was what happened when TC and NK divorced, even the adoptive children severed any connection with her
> must watch that doco!



They mention in the doc that they basically turned her kids against her. I forget what the term is that they use but basically they made the kids think their Mom was an enemy of the church.


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> They mention in the doc that they basically turned her kids against her. I forget what the term is that they use but basically they made the kids think their Mom was an enemy of the church.




that is awful


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/29/suri-cruise-has-a-blast-at-kcas-2015-with-mom-katie-holmes/
> 
> Katie Holmes watches on with joy while her daughter Suri Cruise has an absolute blast at the 2015 Kids&#8217; Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was also joined at the show by her longtime friend Jeanne Yang, who brought one of her twin daughters.
> 
> This is our first glimpse of Suri, 8, at a public event since nearly a year ago when the mother-daughter pair attended a basketball game together.



Does suri have a gold tooth? Or is that lighting? (3rd pic..)
She is such an adorable child. I am so happy that Katie broke free.

ETA: Nevermind.. I see someone else mentioned and addressed it.


----------



## zen1965

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They went hammer and tongs after Tommy and the COS.



Good!


----------



## zen1965

littlerock said:


> Does suri have a gold tooth? Or is that lighting? (3rd pic..)
> She is such an adorable child. I am so happy that Katie broke free.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind.. I see someone else mentioned and addressed it.



Was she forced to marry him? 
In the early days she dissed Nicole pretty badly. That was it for me.


----------



## Avril

Wow, TC really never sees Suri anymore? KH must have one Everest-sized mountain of tea on him so


----------



## ChanelMommy

He never sees Suri??


----------



## Tivo

She will forever have my respect for the way she got herself and her daughter away from Tom and his nutty cult.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Tivo said:


> She will forever have my respect for the way she got herself and her daughter away from Tom and his nutty cult.




Same here!


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> She will forever have my respect for the way she got herself and her daughter away from Tom and his nutty cult.


Yup! Had a plan and executed it!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Tivo said:


> She will forever have my respect for the way she got herself and her daughter away from Tom and his nutty cult.




Me too! I always loved her but really respected her after that.


----------



## Alexenjie

Tivo said:


> She will forever have my respect for the way she got herself and her daughter away from Tom and his nutty cult.


 
While I give her credit for getting Suri away from Scientology, Katie lost my respect for having made the deal to marry Tom in the first place. I feel it was an arranged marriage and that yes Katie was lucky, her father protected her rights as a parent but she still should never have gotten involved in such a situation in the first place. I can't imagine how much money and power Tom threw in her direction but most women would have run in the opposite direction instead of accepting Tom and whatever his terms where.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree but I also think she really didn't have a true understanding of COS and his role in it.

When she finally did...she made her plans quietly and smartly - and got the hell out if Dodge.

I'm sure she probably regrets some of the snark she sent Nicole Kidman's way.


----------



## Ladybug09

Alexenjie said:


> While I give her credit for getting Suri away from Scientology, Katie lost my respect for having made the deal to marry Tom in the first place. I feel it was an arranged marriage and that yes Katie was lucky, her father protected her rights as a parent but she still should never have gotten involved in such a situation in the first place. I can't imagine how much money and power Tom threw in her direction but most women would have run in the opposite direction instead of accepting Tom and whatever his terms where.



Agree. true.


----------



## tomz_grl

Ms Kiah said:


> There's tons of conspiracy stories about who her Father is. Some people think it's Scientology honcho Tommy Davis who looks like Tom.


 
Suri does look a LOT like him.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Suri does look a LOT like him.


Even more so when you look at the documentary... She has that long face.


----------



## meluvs2shop

We all make mistakes. That's how we learn. Some of us, however, make colossal ones. What matters IMO is how we deal and hopefully never make them again.  

Is she really dating Jaime Foxx? I saw that in the grocery store checkout line the other day.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> She will forever have my respect for the way she got herself and her daughter away from Tom and his nutty cult.



That is one True Hollywood story I would love to see/read!!!!! Tom Cruise. 


What did Leah Remini say about COS once she left?


----------



## guccimamma

Alexenjie said:


> While I give her credit for getting Suri away from Scientology, Katie lost my respect for having made the deal to marry Tom in the first place. I feel it was an arranged marriage and that yes Katie was lucky, her father protected her rights as a parent but she still should never have gotten involved in such a situation in the first place. I can't imagine how much money and power Tom threw in her direction but most women would have run in the opposite direction instead of accepting Tom and whatever his terms where.



yup. i can't really give her a lot of respect for correcting a major error. she knew exactly what she was getting into.  she came to her senses.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I watched Going Clear last night it made me feel bad for Tom. They've clearly manipulated and brainwashed him. It's like Stockholm syndrome. Nicole actually kept him away from the church but that Miscavige guy was having none of that. The church blackmails people into staying with them and when people leave they harass them/their family members and create sites slandering them. They bought a house right next door to one guy so they could spy on him for 5 YEARS wtf. Makes me wonder what they did to her or Leah Remini


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^I feel worse for the people who did slave labour for TC. 

He was gone for a long time during his marriage to Nicole. Then they got claws into him and he got as paranoid as it's CEO, let them bug the house and  basically turned her kids against her. Her own kids.

I hope a LOT of people see Going Clear.

NB: Suri looks just like Tommy Davis (actress Anne Archer's son)


----------



## slowlikehoney

Is it a confirmed fact that the marriage was arranged and nothing but a business deal? I thought that was Hollywood gossip. I remember seeing some interview where she (Katie) was saying that she was basically star struck and wooed by Tom, she grew up watching his movies and seeing him as this heartthrob and that he was very charismatic in the beginning. So I'm not really sure that she knew "exactly what she was getting into." 
I know I didn't know exactly what I was getting into when I married my husband. Lol!! Does anyone?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^I feel worse for the people who did slave labour for TC.
> 
> He was gone for a long time during his marriage to Nicole. Then they got claws into him and he got as paranoid as it's CEO, let them bug the house and  basically turned her kids against her. Her own kids.
> 
> I hope a LOT of people see Going Clear.
> 
> NB: Suri looks just like Tommy Davis (actress Anne Archer's son)



Yeah and the licking the bathroom floor when people got in trouble was so gross.  I wish he and John Travolta would leave. I think the public would take their side regardless of what the church has on them. The guys in the doc basically put it on Tom's shoulders and said he needs to be the one to take the church down.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah I don't know if she knew what she was getting herself into either... Love is blind, right? Even if it was arranged, I do believe that she was in love.


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Yeah and the licking the bathroom floor when people got in trouble was so gross.  I wish he and John Travolta would leave. I think the public would take their side regardless of what the church has on them. The guys in the doc basically put it on Tom's shoulders and said he needs to be the one to take the church down.



I'd be very surprised if that happened. He's obviously deeply brainwashed, L. Ron Hubbard's paranoid figments are now his paranoid figments, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^He won't leave. His ego wouldn't let him admit he's made that much of a mistake. If you watch the videos after he split from Nicole..Tom is in hook, line and sinker. A true believer.He's not just a follower, he's a CoS leader. It would take something monumental to get him to go.

If he did..I think the CoS would try to ruin him.

And if CoS goes down..via the IRS or this doco..I think they'll take him down too.

A few years ago..I started reading Tony Ortega's excellent articles in The Village Voice. There's even more detail there about Tom, his role and how he had Katie followed etc.


----------



## pukasonqo

slowlikehoney said:


> Is it a confirmed fact that the marriage was arranged and nothing but a business deal? I thought that was Hollywood gossip. I remember seeing some interview where she (Katie) was saying that she was basically star struck and wooed by Tom, she grew up watching his movies and seeing him as this heartthrob and that he was very charismatic in the beginning. So I'm not really sure that she knew "exactly what she was getting into."
> I know I didn't know exactly what I was getting into when I married my husband. Lol!! Does anyone?




i remember hearing, reading that he "auditioned" possible wives like penelope cruz and katie holmes...
arranged or not, i don't blame her for running away as fast as she could, maybe she learnt from NK's mistakes? i am glad she managed to take suri with her
i am sure a lot of young women would have been swept off their feet too: money, power, better film roles...
as much as i tried i cannot see how people can believe in the CoS, although my science PhD and agnostic partner likes to point out at me that i am a Catholic and there is not that much of a difference...but that is another story!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> i remember hearing, reading that he "auditioned" possible wives like penelope cruz and katie holmes...
> arranged or not, i don't blame her for running away as fast as she could, maybe she learnt from NK's mistakes? i am glad she managed to take suri with her
> i am sure a lot of young women would have been swept off their feet too: money, power, better film roles...
> as much as i tried i cannot see how people can believe in the CoS, although my science PhD and agnostic partner likes to point out at me that i am a Catholic and there is not that much of a difference...but that is another story!



Have you seen Going Clear?

They discuss, in depth what they did to Homeland actress Nazanin Boniadi. The audition to be his GF, her physical changes..and eventual dumping by TC and CoS. Heartbreaking.


----------



## B. Jara

ByeKitty said:


> I just googled him and OMG!!!! I can totally see it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do still believe she's Tom's though. She looks more like him.




I don't know...certainly makes one go hmmm...


----------



## pittcat

What is the going theory if that other guy is the father? Insemination or sex and why even do that in the first place? Tom can't have kids?


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have you seen Going Clear?
> 
> 
> 
> They discuss, in depth what they did to Homeland actress Nazanin Boniadi. The audition to be his GF, her physical changes..and eventual dumping by TC and CoS. Heartbreaking.




haven't seen the doco yet, hoping that the aussie abc will show it, otherwise it will have to be online, i don't see any of the major channels picking it up


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> haven't seen the doco yet, hoping that the aussie abc will show it, otherwise it will have to be online, i don't see any of the major channels picking it up



There are many of these shady websites on which you can see it... I found some through reddit!


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> There are many of these shady websites on which you can see it... I found some through reddit!




thanks, will go searching!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> thanks, will go searching!



Yep...I'm Aussie...I found it online


----------



## deltalady

I'm watching it now. Whoa...


----------



## tomz_grl

Watched the movie last night. Holy cow!!!

The info one gets after becoming the level 8 officer would make one question LRH's sanity in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

deltalady said:


> I'm watching it now. Whoa...



Are you watching Going Clear?

Who is this Tony Ortega guy?


----------



## meluvs2shop

If you google Going Clear the ad that is titled Propaganda is trying to make it clear that the documentary is basically crap and all lies. There's even an ad trying to discredit the movie right before the documentary actually begins.


----------



## meluvs2shop

So I just watched a quick YOUTUBE clip on Leah Remini whom I love and recently left the COS. She talks about the struggles she's facing bc of leaving the church but also has raised Q's about the leader's wife, Mrs. Miscavige who supposedly disappeared. I'm assuming she has reamerged bc the LAPD refused to get involved bc Leah's claims of her actually missing are not true. Either way very interesting.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

meluvs2shop said:


> Are you watching Going Clear?
> 
> Who is this Tony Ortega guy?



Tony Ortega is the former editor of The Village Voice.
For anyone interested, he has his own site http://tonyortega.org/

He has a recent article on how church members are dealing with the film. Also..one of the guys in the film is being harassed by CoS.

http://tonyortega.org/2015/04/03/how-scientologists-are-dealing-with-the-populrity/


----------



## DC-Cutie

is this on Netflix?


----------



## ByeKitty

meluvs2shop said:


> So I just watched a quick YOUTUBE clip on Leah Remini whom I love and recently left the COS. She talks about the struggles she's facing bc of leaving the church but also has raised Q's about the leader's wife, Mrs. Miscavige who supposedly disappeared. I'm assuming she has reamerged bc the LAPD refused to get involved bc Leah's claims of her actually missing are not true. Either way very interesting.



Yeah Shelly hasn't appeared in public for years but the LAPD quickly dropped the two cases on her (one of them filed by Leah) because "there was no substance to the allegations" or something along those lines. Some assume that the police met with her, and others think that the CoS has threatened the police in some way or form.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah Shelly hasn't appeared in public for years but the LAPD quickly dropped the two cases on her (one of them filed by Leah) because "there was no substance to the allegations" or something along those lines. Some assume that the police met with her, and others think that the CoS has threatened the police in some way or form.


 
I think it was the latter...  Money can make many things happen or not in Hollywood, LAPD falls into that category.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. That's fascinating if true. Not that I should I be surprised or anything bc after all corruption happens everywhere. I'm assuming Shelly had a mental breakdown of some sort  that's why she has disappeared and no legal action has taken place. Perhaps due to CoS, but until she speaks out we may never know. But again, this is fascinating.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it was the latter...  Money can make many things happen or not in Hollywood, LAPD falls into that category.



There's long been rumours of CoS pressuring law enforcement, given how much influence they have in LA.


----------



## ByeKitty

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. That's fascinating if true. Not that I should I be surprised or anything bc after all corruption happens everywhere. I'm assuming Shelly had a mental breakdown of some sort  that's why she has disappeared and no legal action has taken place. Perhaps due to CoS, but until she speaks out we may never know. But again, this is fascinating.



She could be in a Scientology camp, working "behind the scenes"... That's what CoS says anyway!


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. That's fascinating if true. Not that I should I be surprised or anything bc after all corruption happens everywhere. I'm assuming Shelly had a mental breakdown of some sort  that's why she has disappeared and no legal action has taken place. Perhaps due to CoS, but until she speaks out we may never know. But again, this is fascinating.


 
its as if she just walked off the face of the earth.


I'm watching "going clear" now - cray cray


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DC-Cutie said:


> its as if she just walked off the face of the earth.
> 
> 
> I'm watching "going clear" now - cray cray



The comments of the long time members when their eyes are finally opened is very telling.


----------



## dr.pepper

The thought of Suri going to Sea Org breaks my heart!!! 

I have never heard that is why Katie divorced Tom. Where is this rumor from? 

Was it in the doc (because if so I missed it)?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dr.pepper said:


> The thought of Suri going to Sea Org breaks my heart!!!
> 
> I have never heard that is why Katie divorced Tom. Where is this rumor from?
> 
> Was it in the doc (because if so I missed it)?



Not in the documentary, Pepper but it was thought to be leaked to the media by sources close to Katie.


----------



## Alexenjie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not in the documentary, Pepper but it was thought to be leaked to the media by sources close to Katie.


 
I just remember everyone guessing that Katie was filing for divorce before Tom forced her to get Suri into Scientology school/training and she was almost at that age. It was also telling that Katie asked for full custody of Suri when she filed for divorce.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Scientologys-Sea-Org-Suri-faced-joining.html

http://nypost.com/2012/07/02/holmes...ublic-for-first-time-since-split-from-cruise/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Katie was smart. Her father is a lawyer and she also got the best lawyers lined up. She left TC when he was off filming.

I also think she had something on him. He let her go without the fight I thought he would. (If you don't count the CoS vans etc who stalked her NYC apartment).


----------



## dr.pepper

Does anyone know how Tom got into CoS?

I too think Katie was truly in love with him. They looked extremely into each other and content in their  photos early on. 

I don't fault any mom for saving their child. It's unnerving to see people judge Katie on this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dr.pepper said:


> Does anyone know how Tom got into CoS?
> 
> I too think Katie was truly in love with him. They looked extremely into each other and content in their  photos early on.
> 
> I don't fault any mom for saving their child. It's unnerving to see people judge Katie on this.



Mimi Rogers his first wife, introduced him. Her dad, Phil Spickler was one of the most powerful members.

Good article:
http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/07/tom-cruise-kid-gloved-joining-scientology-exclusive/


----------



## Sophie-Rose

B. Jara said:


> I don't know...certainly makes one go hmmm...
> View attachment 2950594
> View attachment 2950595




If he really is the biological father, they would never had let her go!
I'm still surprised she got out without any serious consequences!


----------



## Fran0421

It's on youtube the documentary - the founder is crazy


----------



## meluvs2shop

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Katie was smart. Her father is a lawyer and she also got the best lawyers lined up. She left TC when he was off filming.
> 
> I also think she had something on him. He let her go without the fight I thought he would. (If you don't count the CoS vans etc who stalked her NYC apartment).



Exactly! Her going for full custody was very telling. Plus he's one of the most powerful people in LA. The thought of him not fighting for his right as a father was very interesting. Did his other children go thru Sea Org? I'm scared to actually look that up bc from the bits I've read on here it sounds disturbing.


----------



## Alexenjie

dr.pepper said:


> Does anyone know how Tom got into CoS?
> 
> I too think Katie was truly in love with him. They looked extremely into each other and content in their  photos early on.
> 
> I don't fault any mom for saving their child. It's unnerving to see people judge Katie on this.


 
I judge Katie harshly for marrying Tom. I am totally supportive of Katie's decision to divorce Tom and save Suri from Scientology. The two situations are not one and the same. I think Katie was an idiot for getting involved with Tom and Scientology in the first place.


----------



## Tivo

Yeah, but Tom went full throttle wooing her. They checked her background and saw an old interview where she stated she had his poster on her wall at age 16. It was strategic and Tom, the worlds biggest movie star put on a whirlwind performance of a courtship. She got swept up in his farce. I really don't think she knew how calculated it was.


----------



## chrycket1976

What's the latest news about Katie Holmes as of today? I used to be a fan of her when she starred as Joey Potter in Dawson's Creek.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tivo said:


> Yeah, but Tom went full throttle wooing her. They checked her background and saw an old interview where she stated she had his poster on her wall at age 16. It was strategic and Tom, the worlds biggest movie star put on a whirlwind performance of a courtship. She got swept up in his farce. I really don't think she knew how calculated it was.



ITA. She was wooed, courted and got caught up. Many would fall prey to that.


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm surprised that people still know so little about Scientology. I discussed it as part of my psychology class in high school (over 10 years ago). We were talking about cults and Scientology was one of the examples together with Hare Krishna, the Mormons and some others. It was about the psychological influence those groups have on their members and the practices they use to make their members stay. Scientology is the worst of all of them because their main purpose is not controlling their members but making money off of them. The controlling part only happens so the paying member doesn't run off. So yes, celebrity members are the favourite ones because they have the most money to get out of them. I don't wanna know how many millions TC already left there. All the wells that could've been built in Africa with that money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Tom and Nicole's children are still very active in the church


----------



## guccimamma

i watched the scientology documentary.

i honestly don't understand how people fall for an organization that hooks you up to some 70's looking richter-scale like devices and makes you wear sailor suits.

obviously LRH had a navy-fetish, and made the rest of the stuff up as a money making venture...just don't get it.


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> i watched the scientology documentary.
> 
> i honestly don't understand how people fall for an organization that hooks you up to some 70's looking richter-scale like devices and makes you wear sailor suits.
> 
> obviously LRH had a navy-fetish, and made the rest of the stuff up as a money making venture...just don't get it.



I think LRH actually believed his own crazy fabrications... He envisioned himself as a kind of researcher that was not taken seriously by the scientific community, someone who thought on a different level. He was positively insane, a megalomaniac.


----------



## guccimamma

ByeKitty said:


> I think LRH actually believed his own crazy fabrications... He envisioned himself as a kind of researcher that was not taken seriously by the scientific community, someone who thought on a different level. He was positively insane, a megalomaniac.



they might as well ride around on unicorns and worship frogs, it makes no sense. 

i am a subversive.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just started watching 'Going Clear'... Not even 10 mins in and it's already weird!


----------



## bagsforme

Fran0421 said:


> It's on youtube the documentary - the founder is crazy




Is the whole movie on youtube?  I can't find it.  

I don't have HBO and really want to see this movie.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bagsforme said:


> Is the whole movie on youtube?  I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have HBO and really want to see this movie.




I'm watching it on YouTube right now!
Look for 'Going Clear' 
It was the first on the result list. 2hours long
Brace yourself!! It's like watching a car crash! Fascinating and painful... It's insanity!

I'm baffled by the fact that so many people fall for this crap!


----------



## bagsforme

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm watching it on YouTube right now!
> Look for 'Going Clear'
> It was the first on the result list. 2hours long
> Brace yourself!! It's like watching a car crash! Fascinating and painful... It's insanity!
> 
> I'm baffled by the fact that so many people fall for this crap!




Is there a link?  The only full version I'm finding is taking to another site to sign up and register for an account.


----------



## tomz_grl

There's a report on TMZ this morning that says Tom hasn't seen Suri in over a year. Of course his camp denies it...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bagsforme said:


> Is there a link?  The only full version I'm finding is taking to another site to sign up and register for an account.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6_k5VL14pM


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I feel a deep sense of sadness for anyone connected to scientology - past & present


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> There's a report on TMZ this morning that says Tom hasn't seen Suri in over a year. Of course *his camp denies it*...



space camp??


----------



## lanasyogamama

tomz_grl said:


> There's a report on TMZ this morning that says Tom hasn't seen Suri in over a year. Of course his camp denies it...



Cue Tom taking her somewhere super public like Disney for some pap pics within a few weeks.


----------



## tomz_grl

Tmz must be reading PF because they had another post about the CoS today regarding John Travolta.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tomz_grl said:


> There's a report on TMZ this morning that says Tom hasn't seen Suri in over a year. Of course his camp denies it...



As sad as it is, it's probably better for her if he doesn't see her.


----------



## tomz_grl

Just got a news notice that TC is considering my town for a movie in ATL. &#128530;


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tomz_grl said:


> Just got a news notice that TC is considering my town for a movie in ATL. &#128530;



That's good! Always helps local economy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just started watching 'Going Clear'... Not even 10 mins in and it's already weird!



Lol yes! I'm not sure I'm going to finish it but I'm glad people are talking about it. Plus I had no idea CoS is exempt from paying taxes. Whatevs. As they say, the richer just keep getting richer...


----------



## Fran0421

bagsforme said:


> Is the whole movie on youtube?  I can't find it.
> 
> I don't have HBO and really want to see this movie.



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R6_k5VL14pM - here is the link


----------



## FreeSpirit71

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol yes! I'm not sure I'm going to finish it but I'm glad people are talking about it. Plus I had no idea CoS is exempt from paying taxes. Whatevs. As they say, the richer just keep getting richer...



The end bit is the most intense.


----------



## skarsbabe

Fran0421 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R6_k5VL14pM - here is the link



removed already... darn hbo


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/07/tom-cruise-hasnt-seen-suri-year-mission-impossible-5-katie-holmes/

*Tom Cruise -- Katie Sources Say He Hasn't Seen Suri in a Year*

Tom Cruise said he wasn't able to see his daughter for months because he was shooting "Mission Impossible 5" in London, and he was counting the hours before he came home to little Suri. But we're told he was off work for 2 weeks after shooting wrapped, yet never saw her. 

Sources connected to Katie Holmes tell TMZ ... it's worse than that. They say Tom has not seen the 8-year-old in almost a year. Tom's rep previously denied that and said the actor has seen his daughter plenty, but on the down low to shield her from cameras.
But our Katie sources say that's not true ... that he's just not been a part of her life.  

There's been speculation Tom is distancing himself from Katie and Suri because they've been declared SPs in Scientology, but we've checked with the Church and we're told that is simply not true.

Tom is now back to business ... he just began a 90 day shoot in Atlanta.

He did take time Sunday to take his son Connor to the NCAA Women's Basketball Tournament in Tampa.

We reached out to Tom's rep .... so far no word back.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/07/tom-cruise-hasnt-seen-suri-year-mission-impossible-5-katie-holmes/
> 
> *Tom Cruise -- Katie Sources Say He Hasn't Seen Suri in a Year*
> 
> Tom Cruise said he wasn't able to see his daughter for months because he was shooting "Mission Impossible 5" in London, and he was counting the hours before he came home to little Suri. But we're told he was off work for 2 weeks after shooting wrapped, yet never saw her.
> 
> Sources connected to Katie Holmes tell TMZ ... it's worse than that. They say Tom has not seen the 8-year-old in almost a year. Tom's rep previously denied that and said the actor has seen his daughter plenty, but on the down low to shield her from cameras.
> But our Katie sources say that's not true ... that he's just not been a part of her life.
> 
> There's been speculation Tom is distancing himself from Katie and Suri because they've been declared SPs in Scientology, *but we've checked with the Church and we're told that is simply not true.*
> 
> Tom is now back to business ... he just began a 90 day shoot in Atlanta.
> 
> He did take time Sunday to take his son Connor to the NCAA Women's Basketball Tournament in Tampa.
> 
> We reached out to Tom's rep .... so far no word back.



So they're saying they have different rules for celebrities then? Sure they do.

Suri is pretty certainly an SP - it would be a major slap in the face for those families torn apart by the "rules" of CoS otherwise.

There are rumours of course that celebs get better treatment than the plebs.


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So they're saying they have different rules for celebrities then? Sure they do.
> 
> Suri is pretty certainly an SP - it would be a major slap in the face for those families torn apart by the "rules" of CoS otherwise.
> 
> *There are rumours of course that celebs get better treatment than the plebs.*



That's more than a rumour, right? It's rather obvious!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> That's more than a rumour, right? It's rather obvious!



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What's SPs again?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

meluvs2shop said:


> What's SPs again?



Suppressive Persons.


----------



## Artica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Suppressive Persons.



How can a child be an SP? Is it because she's not a member of the church anymore?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Artica said:


> How can a child be an SP? Is it because she's not a member of the church anymore?



Yup


----------



## Swanky

*Katie Holmes* rocks an edgy look as she hits the red carpet during a screening of _Eternal Princess_ during the *2015 Tribeca Film Festival* at Regal Battery Park Stadium on Friday evening (April 17) in New York City.
The 36-year-old actress was all smiles as she made her way down the press line for multiple interviews.
In case you missed it, check out *Katie* and her daughter *Suri Cruise* playing dress up in some adorable new photos.
FYI: *Katie* is wearing a _YSL_ vest, _Acne_ jeans, and _Michael Kors_ shoes.


----------



## Chanel522

[emoji54]


----------



## Freckles1

She looks happy


----------



## Swanky

I think she looks pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

Bunny lines never cease to freak me out.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's cute.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Jayne1 said:


> Bunny lines never cease to freak me out.
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/holmes-red/katie-holmes-tribeca-film-festival-red-carpet-03.jpg



Bunny lines?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think a little of her happiness might have to do with the HBO expose' of CoS. Maybe it's a relief to have some knowledge about them out there.  Also...she may be getting very happy with one Mr. Foxx


----------



## Staci_W

ChanelMommy said:


> Bunny lines?



I believe this refers to the way a face wrinkles on the nose when someone has had botox. Smooth forehead and nose wrinkles.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks more "alive" than she has in a long time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes is more than familiar with starring in front of the camera as she has made dozens of movies since she was a teen, starting with the 1997 hit The Ice Storm.

However, with her latest work - short film Eternal Princess - the former Mrs Tom Cruise made her festival debut as a director.

And on Friday the premiere event was a family affair, as the 36-year-old's daughter Suri Cruise was beaming as she showed her support for mom.

She was joined by Katie's parents, Kathleen and Martin Holmes, who also turned out to support their daughter at the New York City celebration, the day before Suri's ninth birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hort-film-Eternal-Princess.html#ixzz3Xiebfuc1


----------



## ByeKitty

What are bunny lines?


----------



## Jayne1

ChanelMommy said:


> Bunny lines?



I find them distracting because I spend time watching to see what doesn't move and what caused them. Apparently a little Botox doesn't cause them, just a lot, when something has to move. For some reason, I didn't think KH would go overboard.

I like KH though and I love her little girl, she's a cutie.


----------



## Swanky

It's not from Botox IMO, I have a friend who's nose does that and it always has.  Especially if she's giving a sincere smile or laugh.


----------



## Kamilla

I was actually going to say the same.  I don't use Botox and I don't intend to (esp after looking at all these celebrities who use them...it's been a great deterrent for me), and my forehead is smooth and my nose wrinkles when I am extremely happy.  

But who knows, maybe Katie uses botox...but her face looks the same to me since her Dawson days..  just aged gracefully.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure most of them do use it for sure. 
I just don't think it has anything to do with the nose wrinkles. I looked up her old pics, she's always had them.


----------



## Freckles1

Staci_W said:


> I believe this refers to the way a face wrinkles on the nose when someone has had botox. Smooth forehead and nose wrinkles.




I had no idea!! Thanks!!! Learn something new everyday!! [emoji12]


----------



## Freckles1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not from Botox IMO, I have a friend who's nose does that and it always has.  Especially if she's giving a sincere smile or laugh.




My Dad gets them!! I know he doesn't use Botox!! Haha


----------



## BagBerry13

If you look above at the candid picture of her with her daughter you can see she had no botox because her forehead moves. If anything those "bunny lines" are the proof she's NOT using botox.

Btw, still have some mad respect for her father. Taking on TC legally is one hell of a task.


----------



## Jayne1

Freckles1 said:


> My Dad gets them!! I know he doesn't use Botox!! Haha


Fair enough.  

So, when he gets those horizontal lines, does he not have a few laugh lines and small wrinkles in cheek area as well?  I'm thinking about those in Hollywood who have no facial expression, save for bunny lines.

I'm sure everyone here is right. I was thinking, and perhaps wrongly, that when someone gets those horizontal nasal lines _without_ any laugh lines or small wrinkles in cheek area when they are smiling, and they make a living in front of the camera, they are using Botox.


----------



## Freckles1

Jayne1 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> So, when he gets those horizontal lines, does he not have a few laugh lines and small wrinkles in cheek area as well?  I'm thinking about those in Hollywood who have no facial expression, save for bunny lines.
> 
> I'm sure everyone here is right. I was thinking, and perhaps wrongly, that when someone gets those horizontal nasal lines _without_ any laugh lines or small wrinkles in cheek area when they are smiling, and they make a living in front of the camera, they are using Botox.




Oh no don't get me wrong!! I'm sure lots of Hollywood ladies and "regular ladies" have those crazy line due to Botox or some other injectable!! 
And yes! My Dad has great laugh lines and crinkles!! Although he doesn't have wrinkles per se when he has no expression.... Which I hope translates into I won't either at his age!! 
[emoji12][emoji106] and I of course have Botox!!


----------



## Jayne1

BagBerry13 said:


> If you look above at the candid picture of her with her daughter you can see she had no botox because her forehead moves. If anything those "bunny lines" are the proof she's NOT using botox.


You can put Botox wherever you want though. Some people only use it in their forehead area, so as not wrinkle it.  Some people only use it in the eye area, so as not to laugh too 'hard' and get laugh lines. Some people get it between their brows, so as not to scowl. Some put it everywhere and you have a Real Housewife.

i'm not saying your'e wrong, I'm just saying that if a person is not getting Botox in their forehead, the person could still be putting it in the laugh line area.

I still really like KH though.  I wonder if she can ever get more of a career going.  She seems to really want that.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04/katie-holmes-chops-her-hair-into-a-bob-for-met-gala-2015/

Katie Holmes shows off her brand new do as she arrives at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.

The 36-year-old actress was joined by the designer of her dress, her good friend Zac Posen.

On way to the Metgala!!!!!!! Katie captioned an Instagram video of her and Zac walking under a bridge in Central Park. Check it out below!


----------



## littlerock

I think she looks great

ETA: Actually, the hair bothers me in certain angles.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not a big fan of the dress, but she looks good. I just think she's the cutest and I love a bob with bangs.


----------



## pukasonqo

littlerock said:


> I think she looks great
> 
> ETA: Actually, the hair bothers me in certain angles.




i am the same about the hair but the dress is gorgeous and she looks really good


----------



## buzzytoes

Love the dress, not so much the hair.


----------



## BPC

buzzytoes said:


> Love the dress, not so much the hair.



same. that hair is terrible on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04/katie-holmes-chops-her-hair-into-a-bob-for-met-gala-2015/
> 
> Katie Holmes shows off her brand new do as she arrives at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was joined by the designer of her dress, her good friend Zac Posen.
> 
> On way to the Metgala!!!!!!! Katie captioned an Instagram video of her and Zac walking under a bridge in Central Park. Check it out below!



The lady from the Incredibles wants her hairstyle back.


----------



## guccimamma

it resembles my daughter's self-haircut when she was 8 or 9


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like her look and LOVE the dress. She can tuck the bob back behind her ears for everyday wear. It would look better if it was fractured though.


----------



## Swanky

She looks great!


----------



## MarvelGirl

I can't put my finger on it but I don't like it - the dress or her hair. But Zac Posen is a cutie and she does look very excited and happy.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love the hair and dress


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> The lady from the Incredibles wants her hairstyle back.




I am howling!! Hair sucks. Hello 5yr old....


----------



## HiromiT

Her hair looks cute, as it does on my 4-yr old daughter.  Love her dress and Zac's subtle nod to Chinese imperial robes.


----------



## ChanelMommy

No to the hair it ages here bad.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/05/katie-holmes-changes-it-up-for-met-gala-after-party/

Katie Holmes shows off her bright smile at the Michael Kors and iTunes After Party at The Mark Hotel on Monday evening (May 4) in New York City.

The 36-year-old actress was accompanied by designer Zac Posen for the big bash after the Met Ball.

In case you missed it, be sure to check out the amazing look Katie rocked at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.

#metgala @zac_posen #chopard #rogervivier, Katie captioned a photo on Instagram of her look from the big bash.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Looks like a wig.


----------



## Docjeun

Yikes&#128561;


----------



## slowlikehoney

DesignerNewbie said:


> Looks like a wig.




I thought so too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

them toes....


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04/katie-holmes-chops-her-hair-into-a-bob-for-met-gala-2015/
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Holmes shows off her brand new do as she arrives at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was joined by the designer of her dress, her good friend Zac Posen.
> 
> 
> 
> On way to the Metgala!!!!!!! Katie captioned an Instagram video of her and Zac walking under a bridge in Central Park. Check it out below!




I love the look on the face of the random man with the pink tie.


----------



## karo

Not a good look and the wig looks so plastic...


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> them toes....



Why do I always scroll up to go and see when I read comments about feet?


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> them toes....





ByeKitty said:


> Why do I always scroll up to go and see when I read comments about feet?



Actually, I couldn't take my eyes off them as I scrolled down.  I was hoping they'd look better with each passing picture to no avail.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> them toes....



i have them toes, more than once they've been called monkey toes


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

Ladybug09 said:


> The lady from the Incredibles wants her hairstyle back.


No capes!  heeeeee


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/05/katie-holmes-changes-it-up-for-met-gala-after-party/
> 
> Katie Holmes shows off her bright smile at the Michael Kors and iTunes After Party at The Mark Hotel on Monday evening (May 4) in New York City.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was accompanied by designer Zac Posen for the big bash after the Met Ball.
> 
> In case you missed it, be sure to check out the amazing look Katie rocked at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.
> 
> #metgala @zac_posen #chopard #rogervivier, Katie captioned a photo on Instagram of her look from the big bash.



Girl, I was just about to post that then sukas are holding on for dear life!!!







ByeKitty said:


> Why do I always scroll up to go and see when I read comments about feet?


----------



## chareen

Anna Wintour wants her hairstyle back.


I am crossing my fingers that Katie is wearing a wig.


----------



## karo

*So it WAS a wig! Katie Holmes shows off her long  locks during hair care event after teasing she cut her tendrils to a  short bob for Met Gala *

Looks like Katie Holmes has fooled us all.
On  Monday the 36-year-old actress teased on Instagram that she was getting  a severe hair cut. Hours later the ex-wife of Tom Cruise stepped onto  the red carpet for NYC's Met Gala with a short bob and bangs.
After  talk that brunette beauty could have been wearing a wig, the Dawson's  Creek alum confirmed on Tuesday it was indeed fake hair as she showed up  to an Alterna Haircare event with her signature long locks.

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...endrils-short-bob-Met-Gala.html#ixzz3ZMYFZMh6 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks GREAT there


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/05/katie-holmes-changes-it-up-for-met-gala-after-party/
> 
> Katie Holmes shows off her bright smile at the Michael Kors and iTunes After Party at The Mark Hotel on Monday evening (May 4) in New York City.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was accompanied by designer Zac Posen for the big bash after the Met Ball.
> 
> In case you missed it, be sure to check out the amazing look Katie rocked at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.
> 
> #metgala @zac_posen #chopard #rogervivier, Katie captioned a photo on Instagram of her look from the big bash.



HORRIBLE! .. this dress only accentuates her pear-shaped figure (she's much smaller on top with larger hips & legs) .. not a good look for her.  

One other thing .. has anyone else noticed that when she smiles, only one side (the left) goes up?  It's almost as though she has palsy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cute outfit, love the shoes.  But geeze why must she do that smirk, smile thing


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> cute outfit, love the shoes.  *But geeze why must she do that smirk, smile thing*



i think that's all she's got


----------



## ChanelMommy

DC-Cutie said:


> them toes....



I didn't even get past her face that hair tho...


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> cute outfit, love the shoes.  But geeze why must she do that smirk, smile thing


I think she just has a crooked mouth or crooked smile, genetically
I find it kind of distracting


----------



## chareen

Perhaps she is a distant relative of Ian Somerhalder


----------



## chareen

Double post


----------



## chareen

Nothing beats Anne Hathaway's spoof of KH in SNL

Oldie but goodie


----------



## pukasonqo

hijacking the KH thread but didn't know AH could sing! and she is good at inpersonations!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> hijacking the KH thread but didn't know AH could sing! and she is good at inpersonations!!!



You missed Les Mis?


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You missed Les Mis?




totally! now i must watch it!


----------



## pursecrzy

DC-Cutie said:


> cute outfit, love the shoes.  But geeze why must she do that smirk, smile thing



Drew Barrymore has that same smirk.


----------



## PoohBear

I may be in the minority here, but I loved it when she cut her hair short several years ago. I think the long hair just makes her look average, but short hair really defines her bone structure.


----------



## pukasonqo

PoohBear said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I loved it when she cut her hair short several years ago. I think the long hair just makes her look average, but short hair really defines her bone structure.
> View attachment 2987395
> View attachment 2987396




that cut does look good but the wig was awful!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PoohBear said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I loved it when she cut her hair short several years ago. I think the long hair just makes her look average, but short hair really defines her bone structure.
> View attachment 2987395
> View attachment 2987396



I love this cut too. But I think she looks cute with long hair too.


----------



## Daniellel2

Can anyone ID the light blue shirt she was wearing on Ray Donovan? https://www.google.com/search?q=kat...UuFJ4z_PM:&usg=__1UVQ1WFFCK4O8S0TYzkexGXeys4=


----------



## Sasha2012

She suffered a fashion misfire the day before but seemed to be back to semi-glam when she paired her mini-skirt with some sneakers.

Katie Holmes was spotted fresh-faced while holding tight to her daughter Suris hand as they fled through New York City to her apartment on Wednesday.

The 36-year-old actress wore a powder blue blouse tucked into her form-fitting denims, revealing her taut midriff during their rushed outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aughter-Suri-New-York-City.html#ixzz3iDm3komT


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Those&#8230;pants...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

PoohBear said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I loved it when she cut her hair short several years ago. I think the long hair just makes her look average, but short hair really defines her bone structure.
> View attachment 2987395
> View attachment 2987396


She looked great with this cut


----------



## ChanelMommy

Is she really muscular? Bad camera angle what? Her legs look odd in above photos in her skirt.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ChanelMommy said:


> Is she really muscular? Bad camera angle what? Her legs look odd in above photos in her skirt.



I hate how mean this sounds, but she really just doesn't have attractive legs.   Imo.


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate how mean this sounds, but she really just doesn't have attractive legs.   Imo.



I never noticed before. I seriously thought she worked out or bad camera angle.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA she looks great with shorter hair it really brings out her features. 

I don't think she has bad legs I think it's just a action shot. Both her daughter and her look like they are moving swiftly threw the paps. The camera caught her in mid movement that IRL you wouldn't even notice  because it's happening so quickly. The only way you'd even see it is if it was caught on camera.


----------



## Swanky

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate how mean this sounds, but she really just doesn't have attractive legs.   Imo.


 
She has thick legs, always has even when she was super thin.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She has thick legs, always has even when she was super thin.


Yes. She does work out a lot but her bottom half is bigger than  the top and her legs are thick. I hate the term "cankles" but I'm using it because I can't think of any other way to describe her calf/ankle area. That also makes her legs look less defined.


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes. She does work out a lot but her bottom half is bigger than  the top and her legs are thick. I hate the term "cankles" but I'm using it because I can't think of any other way to describe her calf/ankle area. That also makes her legs look less defined.




+1 the dreaded pear shape


----------



## ByeKitty

Freckles1 said:


> +1 the dreaded pear shape



I'd rather be a pear than an apple


----------



## Freckles1

ByeKitty said:


> I'd rather be a pear than an apple




Absolutely!!!


----------



## Stansy

I am a pear, and I would prefer being an asparagus :giggles:


----------



## ByeKitty

Stansy said:


> I am a pear, and I would prefer being an asparagus :giggles:



 Anything but a strawberry, really!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

My pear shape brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## Croatia

Thingofbeauty said:


> My pear shape brings all the boys to the yard




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji108][emoji108][emoji122][emoji119]


----------



## Freckles1

Yes, but we are all Phresh fruit!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate how mean this sounds, but she really just doesn't have attractive legs.   Imo.



I think she just doesn't wear the right things to flatter her legs.


----------



## mcb100

I think Suri's going to be tall like her mother. She already seems a bit tall for her age. And I feel weird saying this because I know Suri's a child but, I really like those Ugg boots she's wearing with the bows in the back  I kind of want them in a brown color.


----------



## BadAzzBish

ByeKitty said:


> I'd rather be a pear than an apple



Well imo I'd rather be a Jessica Simpson 'apple' than a Katie Holmes 'pear'.


----------



## Swanky

Loving the body shame. . . .


----------



## ByeKitty

I actually think her body looks just fine... In those pictures with the sneakers, she's obviously moving and her legs/ankles look more muscular and less skinny. Then there are pictures of her dressed up and I don't see cankles.


----------



## lanasyogamama

http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Katie-Holmes-Denim-Minidress-38078039#photo-38078039

This is such an odd choice, it just doesn't look like her.  

Also, my grocery store is FREEZING, so that doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## berrydiva

No.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My bad, it's for a film.

*Leggy Katie Holmes struggles with super-short denim mini dress as  she gets into character as a single mother on the set of new movie All  We Had*

 By  Jennifer Pearson For Dailymail.com 
    Published:   16:07 EST, 11 August 2015   |    Updated:   09:05 EST, 12 August 2015  





 


 *586*     shares   
               644
     View  comments
 
 Katie Holmes is known for her adventurous style, but this unusual look was for her new role.
The  stunning 36-year-old actress has been given a movie makeover in order  to represent her new character in the upcoming drama All We Had, but  it's fair to say she didn't quite look like her usual self.
Wearing  a super-short and figure-hugging denim mini dress, the star battled  with its tiny hemline as she filmed a scene at a Walmart store in  Queens, New York on Tuesday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...almart-scene-new-movie-Had.html#ixzz3icudtljX 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## bagsforme

Stansy said:


> I am a pear, and I would prefer being an asparagus :giggles:




Thats funny!

I think its just a bad angle and moving on the sneaker/skirt shot.  Usually she looks thin.


----------



## Freckles1

That's terrible


----------



## summer2815

I am not a fan of hers, but I actually like her legs a lot.  I see nothing wrong with them.  I have a longer torso and shorter legs so maybe I can relate to her "thickness".  They look muscular and strong to me which it great!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> My bad, it's for a film.


Oh good...she usually looks pretty put together.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is absolutely awful but she looks good. Her face and her body and her hair.

Edit: Oh just saw its for a film! Makes much more sense. She usually dresses much more conservatively than that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

summer2815 said:


> I am not a fan of hers, but I actually like her legs a lot.  I see nothing wrong with them.  I have a longer torso and shorter legs so maybe I can relate to her "thickness".  They look muscular and strong to me which it great!




I think she has nice legs too. Very strong and shapely.


----------



## pukasonqo

she has a nice figure


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes is known for her adventurous style, but this unusual look was for her new role.

The stunning 36-year-old actress has been given a movie makeover in order to represent her new character in the upcoming drama All We Had, but it's fair to say she didn't quite look like her usual self.

Wearing a super-short and figure-hugging denim mini dress, the star battled with its tiny hemline as she filmed a scene at a Walmart store in Queens, New York on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...almart-scene-new-movie-Had.html#ixzz3ieiXWdCv


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm intrigued by this film. Just googled and saw it's a book. Looks good. Going to order it.


----------



## lizmil

Ive never seen what people see in her.


----------



## JetSetGo!

She looks great on TV, but her face is not for the big screen, IMO. I could not get over her lopsided smile and expressions in Batman Begins.


----------



## IStuckACello

JetSetGo! said:


> She looks great on TV, but her face is not for the big screen, IMO. I could not get over her lopsided smile and expressions in Batman Begins.




I hate her facial expressions. It's the same no matter what role she is playing. Was not a fan when she was cast in that movie.


----------



## Sasha2012

Since her split from Tom Cruise she's been ably juggling life as an actress with the responsibilities of being a single mother.

And the two came together as Katie Holmes received a welcome interruption from her work on Monday when her daughter Suri visited her on set in New York.

Smiling Suri ran up to greet Katie when she spotted her. The nine-year-old has just started the school year following the summer break.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-New-York-set-new-movie.html#ixzz3jmqNRhwB


----------



## Freckles1

Suri is a doll baby. Wonder if Tom knows what he's missing. Nut


----------



## berrydiva

I know this isn't the TV thread but she's so awful in Ray Donovan. Marrying Tom was the best thing to happen to her career.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Why have I seen so much of Katie's crotch today?!!? WHY?!!!!??? ullhair:


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> I know this isn't the TV thread but she's so awful in Ray Donovan. Marrying Tom was the best thing to happen to her career.


For sure, I think we can safely say she would be long forgotten by now if it wasn't for marrying that nutjob. She has no talent, no charisma, no style, no x factor, nothing that makes her interesting or memorable.


----------



## BadAzzBish

berrydiva said:


> I know this isn't the TV thread but she's so awful in Ray Donovan. Marrying Tom was the best thing to happen to her career.



Ikr! Her acting is awful. And looks wise - old and tired! And don't get me started on those ugly braces...Yuck!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Suri is a pretty girl!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks horrible in those pictures with the dress...movie or not.. Ugh!


----------



## puticat

DC-Cutie said:


> cute outfit, love the shoes.  But geeze why must she do that smirk, smile thing




Maybe she had Bell's palsy before?


----------



## knasarae

puticat said:


> Maybe she had Bell's palsy before?



I have to say that could be a very valid reason.  I had Bell's Palsy several years ago.  My face never fully recovered.  The difference is subtle but I notice it and especially in pics.  I am very aware of my angles now and smile differently so it isn't as obvious.

Also, given that people's faces for the most part are asymmetrical anyways maybe that's a natural smile for her.  Or maybe that's just how she likes to smile.  Like how the Olsen twins silently say "prune" when they pose for pics.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> I have to say that could be a very valid reason.  I had Bell's Palsy several years ago.  My face never fully recovered.  The difference is subtle but I notice it and especially in pics.  I am very aware of my angles now and smile differently so it isn't as obvious.
> 
> Also, given that people's faces for the most part are asymmetrical anyways maybe that's a natural smile for her.  Or maybe that's just how she likes to smile.  Like how the Olsen twins silently say "prune" when they pose for pics.



A friend of mine had Bells Palsy several years ago, and her face has not returned to "normal". It has gotten better over time, but it's definitely not the same.


----------



## berrydiva

I honestly didn't realize Bell's Palsy wasn't permanent. Learn new things everyday.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I honestly didn't realize Bell's Palsy wasn't permanent. Learn new things everyday.



I don't know if my wording implied that she doesn't still have it....she is definitely still suffering the effects of it.

When it first happened, she kind of looked like she had a stroke (he left side was affected), but over the years (like 7-8) the muscles have lifted some...it's not as noticeable to me, but then I may be used to it. She is working with a Dr. right now doing treatments on the affected side.


----------



## Fran0421

I was re watching dawsons creek and remembered how much I loved her when I was teen. Out of curiosity, I watched a few of her recent interviews and I got to say she comes across as very lovely and funny.


----------



## Swanky

Dance with me: Also appearing in the star-studded shoot is Katie Holmes, who tangos with Zac Posen






Katie models a couple of her red carpet favourites by the fashion designer 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...its-pose-fashion-designers.html#ixzz3mfLnJRJhhttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her face looks so different there... Like an older Courtney Cox?


----------



## twinkle.tink

lanasyogamama said:


> Her face looks so different there... Like an older Courtney Cox?



Very odd, she doesn't look herself...at all!

She doesn't look 'bad', bit I would never have recognized her.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Her face looks so different there... Like an older Courtney Cox?



Totally!

Oh and Zac Posen just buuuugggssss. Blech.


----------



## pukasonqo

i actually like that gorgeous purple dress but her cover pose gets a no from moi


----------



## Sasha2012

Her father is renowned for doing all of his own high-octane stunts.

But little Suri Cruise proved she's got a natural active streak when mum Katie Holmes treated the nine-year-old to an ice skating trip with a friend on Sunday.

Showing off her prowess, Tom and Katie's child beamed from ear to ear, unable to be missed as she wrapped up in a hot pink winter coat for the afternoon in Central Park, New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ked-girls-day-Central-Park.html#ixzz3pjKqKmWd


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Any Id on Katie's bag, please?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a versatile actress, adept at both comedy and serious drama.

And Katie Holmes proved her fashion sense is just as multifaceted when she arrived to a star-studded luncheon in New York City on Monday.

The 36-year-old sported an elegant white and black blazer teamed with casual pair of skinny jeans, marrying business and comfort. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-star-studded-luncheon-NYC.html#ixzz3pjN7a4gk 


Also pictured is Katie at at the Fashion Group Gala in New York City last Thursday evening.


----------



## zen1965

Unflattering pics.


----------



## tomz_grl

Ankle boots do NOTHING for her calf area. The blue is gorgeous on her though.


----------



## Wildflower22

Wow Suri is beautiful! Looks like a sweet little girl. Katie on the other hand cannot dress well for anything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is a doll!


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Ankle boots do NOTHING for her calf area. The blue is gorgeous on her though.


Agree, Agree!

Katie was on the cover of the Ulta flyer. She looked gorgeous.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Wonder of her and Jamie fox are really an item


----------



## pukasonqo

the dress looks great on her, is a gorgeous dress but the choice of shoes...no


----------



## Paris Darling

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Any Id on Katie's bag, please?




That's the Celine belt bag.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Paris Darling said:


> That's the Celine belt bag.



Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes brought a touch of class to the WWD And Variety inaugural stylemakers' event.

The 36-year-old actress was dressed elegantly in all black as she arrived for the gala held in the Culver City neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.

Also at the star-studded gathering were Kourtney Kardashian, Kerry Washington and Freida Pinto but the mother of Suri definitely had the most tasteful look of them all.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...skirt-WWD-Variety-event-LA.html#ixzz3s0QjKECX


----------



## White Orchid

I so wish she'd write a tell-all. :ninja:

I like that blue dress on her too.  The shoes are horrid.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Katie Holmes brought a touch of class to the WWD And Variety inaugural stylemakers' event.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was dressed elegantly in all black as she arrived for the gala held in the Culver City neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> Also at the star-studded gathering were Kourtney Kardashian, Kerry Washington and Freida Pinto but the mother of Suri definitely had the most tasteful look of them all.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...skirt-WWD-Variety-event-LA.html#ixzz3s0QjKECX


She looks like a grown up Suri here.


----------



## Tivo

She's too old for that silly "broken doll" pose. Hold your head up and stand up straight, Katie.


----------



## pukasonqo

that is an unflattering skirt, makes her hips look wide


----------



## TC1

Is the left side of her face frozen?..There's not a full smile in any of those pics.


----------



## redney

Her face is unnatural looking. Has she had work done?

Dislike the skirt and really dislike Zac Posen. He bugs.


----------



## BadAzzBish

pukasonqo said:


> that is an unflattering skirt, makes her hips look wide



^This! Not a good look


----------



## Freckles1

She looks awful


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes was a sizzling sight at a party to celebrate her Ocean Drive cover in Miami on Friday.

The 36-year-old - who celebrates her birthday later this month - jetted to Florida especially for the event, which was held as part of Art Basel.

Katie looked lovely in a ruffled red mini-dress which left her long and slender legs on show, and featured zig-zag cut-outs across the skirt and chest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-doesn-t-regret-anything.html#ixzz3tWgvngFY


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl, hold your head up.


----------



## lulu212121

Awfully awkward. What's up with the discoloration on her legs?


----------



## shiba

I wish she would stop with the cutesy expressions. Sure, when she was 20 it was ok, now that she is mature, she looks ridiculous. If she would just smile normally, she would photograph so much better.

That black jumper needs a bra, could have been a cute outfit.

^I think it is HD powder reflecting from the flash


----------



## ccbaggirl89

considering she's still quite young she looks very old. not aging well at all.


----------



## AEGIS

that cover is awful
her stance is awkward
her spray tanner missed a spot
is she still dating jamie foxx?


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Is the left side of her face frozen?..There's not a full smile in any of those pics.


her smile has always been crooked....I find it distracting


----------



## sdkitty

tomz_grl said:


> Ankle boots do NOTHING for her calf area. The blue is gorgeous on her though.


she doesn't have great legs IMO but that doesn't stop her from dressing as though she did


----------



## Freckles1

shiba said:


> I wish she would stop with the cutesy expressions. Sure, when she was 20 it was ok, now that she is mature, she looks ridiculous. If she would just smile normally, she would photograph so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> That black jumper needs a bra, could have been a cute outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I think it is HD powder reflecting from the flash




Yes and her ears bless her heart


----------



## gillianna

Just living her life and moving on without Tom is fantastic for her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> considering she's still quite young she looks very old. not aging well at all.



This but honestly think if she gained some weight she would look fine.


----------



## lovemysavior

Suri is adorable and has Tom's eyes. I wonder if it's true that he doesn't see her.  That's so sad if it's true.


----------



## Jujuma

She makes me feel me feel good...I can apply self tanner better. Doesn't she have someone that does this for her?


----------



## csre

Her knees are so ugly 
I like the black jumpsuit, if only she would hold her head up she would look much better IMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is that supposed to be her I'm shy but still trying to be sexy pose?  Looks so forced and uncomfortable


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jujuma said:


> She makes me feel me feel good...I can apply self tanner better. Doesn't she have someone that does this for her?



+1

isn't it great when us normal gals are actually prettier than a "celebrity"?!


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks super out of it in those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Is that supposed to be her I'm shy but still trying to be sexy pose?  Looks so forced and uncomfortable




She always looks forced and uncomfortable when she attempts sexy.


----------



## lizmil

I've never thought she was attractive, never "got" her.  Marrying Cruise upped her fame quotient at a high price.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I just think that's her signature smile...*shrugs*


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks super awkward in all of those pics. He legs have some bad make up, either the spray tan is bad or whatever powder/polish they used was done poorly.


----------



## christy1983

People what's up with all the negative comment? I think she looks fine and her face is looking very beautiful.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Please hire a stylist Katie!

Katie has more positives than negatives physically, but here all we see are the negatives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lizmil said:


> I've never thought she was attractive, never "got" her.  Marrying Cruise upped her fame quotient at a high price.



I loved her style when they were together. She was always on point - perfectly tailored clothes, shoes, handbags,hair...everything.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> I loved her style when they were together. She was always on point - perfectly tailored clothes, shoes, handbags, hair...everything.




Can we call that daily beard maintenance?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Can we call that daily beard maintenance?



Call it whatever you like


----------



## lanasyogamama

I felt she was trying to copy Victoria Beckham's style when she was with Tom, esp during their "friendship" with the Beckhams.


----------



## Ladybug09

DesigningStyle said:


> Please hire a stylist Katie!
> 
> Katie has more positives than negatives physically, but here all we see are the negatives.


She was in the ULTA circular and looked GREAT! 

But, most are just calling a spade a spade here, the outfit suck, the patchy spray tan is distracting, and the quirky smile with the tilted head is just silly.

celebrityendorsementads.com/celebrity-endorsements/celebrities/katie-holmes/katie-holmes-alterna/images/katie-holmes-alterna-haircare.jpg


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> She was in the ULTA circular and looked GREAT!
> 
> But, most are just calling a spade a spade here, the outfit suck, the patchy spray tan is distracting, and the quirky smile with the tilted head is just silly.
> 
> celebrityendorsementads.com/celebrity-endorsements/celebrities/katie-holmes/katie-holmes-alterna/images/katie-holmes-alterna-haircare.jpg



Agree but we all know that Ulta shot was photoshopped.


----------



## tomz_grl

So much can be read into that 'Transformation.......just after one use' statement.


----------



## Ladybug09

Man, yall rough!


----------



## karo

What on earth is she wearing?!?! Why doesn't she wear a bra? Who did her make up? How can such a young and pretty person look so old and unflattering? I would really like to know...
She's really thin, yet the outfits she choses make her legs look really bad...


----------



## coconutsboston

sdkitty said:


> she doesn't have great legs IMO but that doesn't stop her from dressing as though she did



No kidding!



Freckles1 said:


> Yes and her ears bless her heart



HAA! I just choked!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Huh? Have I missed something??! Their relationship/marriage ended in divorce.... And that's a quote from 2005....


----------



## sdkitty

coconutsboston said:


> No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> HAA! I just choked!


I hadn't really noticed the ears.  They are quite large.  Glad for her that she doesn't get upset over it.  Another one whose ears I find distracting is Kate Hudson.  She's always wearing her hair up at red carpet events and her ears stick out.  Again, guess it's good that she doesn't let it get her down.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Huh? Have I missed something??! Their relationship/marriage ended in divorce.... And that's a quote from 2005....




Looks like the post I was responding has been removed... So now my comment makes no sense [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

coconutsboston said:


> No kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAA! I just choked!




[emoji12] I die


----------



## jennytalula

Wow, reading this thread, way to go people on the body shaming 
seriously: women need to be nicer to each other, or NOTHING WILL EVER CHANGE and our daughters will continue this struggle with the way they look forever and ever.

Katie is a single mom in her mid 30s with a job in Hollywood. Both must be tough I think she looks great, for what it's worth. Not everyone has to be a style icon. I like how she is keeping her child out of the spotlight and the whole Tom Story under wraps. She has class.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we get a new word for 'shaming'....puh-lease!!!!


----------



## lizmil

^Criticism


----------



## myown

jennytalula said:


> Wow, reading this thread, way to go people on the body shaming
> seriously: women need to be nicer to each other, or NOTHING WILL EVER CHANGE and our daughters will continue this struggle with the way they look forever and ever.



not only in this thread...


----------



## limom

Talking about nothing as usual.
I thought the  thread was back to life because of her secret wedding with my man Jamie.
The news travel slow in this neck of the wood....


----------



## knasarae

limom said:


> Talking about nothing as usual.
> I thought the  thread was back to life because of her secret wedding with my man Jamie.
> The news travel slow in this neck of the wood....



That's what I was coming in here to see!! Is it true??


----------



## limom

knasarae said:


> That's what I was coming in here to see!! Is it true??



It appears so:rain:


----------



## pukasonqo

wow, this girl knows how to do things in the quiet
maybe the kartrashians could take some notes...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> can we get a new word for 'shaming'....puh-lease!!!!



"Bullying...."


----------



## Freckles1

Well.... I have big thighs....  and cellulite. Katie has big ears. 
Everybody has something......


----------



## sdkitty

she and Jamie Fox engaged?  seems like an odd match to me


----------



## sdkitty

I don't think I've ever seen her on TV or in a movie before. So mainly I've seen her in still photos.

 Last night she was on the Tonight Show and I was kind of surprised at how she looked.  Seems like there's something off with her teeth.  She was wearing red lipstick so maybe that contributed to the problem.  Not that I think everyone should have a mouth full of big caps and maybe her teeth give her character but I wouldn't call her beautiful in face or body.


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> I don't think I've ever seen her on TV or in a movie before. So mainly I've seen her in still photos.
> 
> Last night she was on the Tonight Show and I was kind of surprised at how she looked.  Seems like there's something off with her teeth.  She was wearing red lipstick so maybe that contributed to the problem.  Not that I think everyone should have a mouth full of big caps and maybe her teeth give her character but I wouldn't call her beautiful in face or body.




I think red lipstick is very hard to pull off... If you find the right kind of red you can feel totally ba about yourself!!! Seems I can't ever find that shade!!! Ha!!


----------



## Freckles1

Freckles1 said:


> I think red lipstick is very hard to pull off... If you find the right shade of red you can feel totally ba about yourself!!! Seems I can't ever find that shade!!! Ha!!


[emoji23] oops


----------



## DC-Cutie

WhitleyGilbert said:


> "Bullying...."



nah, shaming is the new bullying


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes brought the best of fashion sense to the Chanel Tribeca Film Festival Women's Filmmaker Luncheon in New York City on Friday.

The 37-year-old cut an incredible figure in a shimmering jet black dress which featured a cinched waist and high neckline.

Katie teamed the eye-catching dress with a long and equally glistening blazer, which looked to be a shade darker than her flirty frock. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-luncheon-women-filmmakers.html#ixzz460z0W592


----------



## Stansy

I can't stand this little-girl-pose with the feet turned inward. How old is she, 7??


----------



## V0N1B2

Stansy said:


> I can't stand this little-girl-pose with the feet turned inward. How old is she, 7??



I too, hate that cutesy-pootsy wannabe Lolita pose that everyone and their mama is trying to pull off on blogs, Instagram, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

Stansy said:


> I can't stand this little-girl-pose with the feet turned inward. How old is she, 7??


LOL
can't say I'm a fan of hers


----------



## Docjeun

She's always been weird looking in my book and what adult woman stands that way...


----------



## Ladybug09

Maybe her feet naturally point in like that...Shrug... Mine do. I have to consciously turn them out.


----------



## alansgail

My daughter's feet do this, sad to think that people are passing  judgement IF it something that comes naturally...but clearly that's what people do. Very short-sighted and see things only from their own perspective.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I was a fan of her in Dawson's Creek. That is all. lol.


----------



## lizmil

I've never thought she was pretty, why is this look anything?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MCF

I thought that was just another way people's feet turn.  Some people's toes point inward, some outward, some straight ahead, and some a variation of the three.


----------



## CeeJay

She has always struck me as someone who is not really comfortable in her own skin and as a result, you get these odd photos of her that don't do her any justice.  

As far as the 'shaming', etc. - I think it is important to teach your children about it, but when one puts themselves "out there" (as is the case in the entertainment business), it's inevitable that both good & bad comments are going to be made.  

I don't think any of us can say that Katie is a 'great' actress; she's never really had "meaty" parts.  As others pointed out, marrying Tom really upped her profile .. and now I think she's uncomfortable being in that side spotlight.  She can, however, hire people to help her in that endeavor .. a stylist, but someone who can also help her be more comfortable in more impromptu photo sessions.  If it was me, I would definitely hire the appropriate help .. she has the $$$ to do so, that's for sure.


----------



## knasarae

So I saw the mags are reporting Katie and Jamie are expecting?


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> So I saw the mags are reporting Katie and Jamie are expecting?


Yeah, some classmates told me that a few weeks ago...I don't believe it yet.


----------



## Sassys

Is this why Katie Holmes is hiding her romance with Jamie Foxx? New report claims actress 'cannot date publicly for five years after Tom Cruise divorce

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-years-Tom-Cruise-divorce.html#ixzz4JUxBYHzc


----------



## mari_merry

At the Cartier Fifth Avenue Grand Reopening event at the Cartier Mansion on September 7, 2016 in New York City


----------



## myown

i really like that dress


----------



## mari_merry

Attends the Avra Madison grand opening party in NYC on September 8, 2016


----------



## White Orchid

Omg, me in the 80s!!!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great in that dress and the white outfit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. I find her very fresh for lack of a better word.


----------



## pixiejenna

Love her in that dress! I also like the white outfit as well, but her hair is pretty bad it's pretty 80/90's.


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> Omg, me in the 80s!!!


well we are just having the 90s so next step is the 80s?


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> I too, hate that cutesy-pootsy wannabe Lolita pose that everyone and their mama is trying to pull off on blogs, Instagram, etc.


I can't stand this pose with the feet turned in. What's the point of it.  She looks really silly and I wish she would stop with the crooked smile it's not cute. Unless she has a facial problem that prevents a full smile, in which case I guess she can't help it.


----------



## Chagall

I always thought she was way over rated in appearance and acting ability. If she hadn't married Tom we wouldn't know who she was.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Omg, me in the 80s!!!


I was going to say almost the same.  "I had those pants.  In 1982."


----------



## lanasyogamama

That white outfit is her best in years and years.  

I hate the pigeon feet too.  I think the crooked smile is just how her mouth works.


----------



## Chagall

mari_merry said:


> Attends the Avra Madison grand opening party in NYC on September 8, 2016


She is smiling 'normally' in these pictures so she can if she wants to. It is possibly an affectation. Certainly all her other poses are very affected.


----------



## Stansy

Chagall said:


> I can't stand this pose with the feet turned in. What's the point of it.  She looks really silly and I wish she would stop with the crooked smile it's not cute. Unless she has a facial problem that prevents a full smile, in which case I guess she can't help it.


This! Especially as she usually walks with straight feet pointing parallel, so it is really just a silly pose.


----------



## Tivo

I can't help but like Katie. She's been through a lot and is just trying to find some happiness and enjoy her life.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes and her daughter Suri donned floral ensembles to shop for groceries at Ralph's in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 38-year-old actress - whose stylist is Jeanne Yang - paired her pink blouse with ripped baggy blue jeans and black loafers.

The Touched with Fire star wore tortoiseshell cat-eye sunglasses over her make-up free complexion for the mundane errand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-ensembles-shop-groceries.html#ixzz4VtDygsgV


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is darling.


----------



## mkr

So is she with Jamie Foxx or naw...


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> So is she with Jamie Foxx or naw...


Apparently they were with each other New Yeasrs Eve.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...oxx-celebrated-new-years-eve-in-miami-w459240

Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx are still going strong. The überprivate couple spent New Year’s Eve together in Miami, multiple sources tell_ Us Weekly_.

The _Woman in Gold_ actress, 38, and Foxx, 49, had dinner in South Beach on December 30, one insider tells _Us_ of the duo, while a second source adds that to count down to 2017 the next night, the couple headed to Soho House Miami.

According to an eyewitness, Holmes and Foxx, who have been discreetly dating since October 2013, were spotted well after midnight “holding hands while walking near the pool” at the hotel and members-only club.

“They’re very serious,” the source tells _Us,_ adding that Suri, Holmes’ 10-year-old daughter with ex-husband Tom Cruise, is well aware of their relationship.

Their New Year's Eve trip comes after Foxx jetted Holmes off to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, to celebrate her birthday last month.

As exclusively reported by _Us_, the Oscar-winning entertainer whisked Holmes away for the weekend for a “quick trip.” The lovebirds stayed in one of the most private suites at the luxe Las Ventanas al Paraíso resort. "They wanted to be very discreet and had everything delivered to their room and taken care of by a personal butler,” a source told _Us_ at the time.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Suri is her mini me.


----------



## afsweet

She used a stylist to put that outfit together? Katie, don't waste your money.


----------



## Fran0421

Glitterandstuds said:


> Suri is her mini me.


 
 So true! I can see some tom in her features too


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes and daughter Suri spent a happy day Sunday shopping together and then taking in a basketball game.

The actress, 38, took her 10-year-old to see the LA Lakers play the Detroit Pistons at Staples Center.

Katie and Suri looked happy and relaxed as they enjoyed their evening out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-ensembles-shop-groceries.html#ixzz4W05Q7x00


----------



## minimom

She s such a pretty girl and I'm glad to see her not wearing the little heels.


----------



## Deco

I think Suri looks like Tom.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes and daughter Suri enjoyed some mother daughter bonding time on Saturday.

The 38-year-old took her little girl out for a day of shopping in Calabasas

The actress wore a black and white plaid top that made her look casually stylish.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-wears-plaid-tight-jeans.html#ixzz4Xmigv4SC


----------



## Tivo

Does Tom simply not see Suri anymore?


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Katie Holmes and daughter Suri enjoyed some mother daughter bonding time on Saturday.
> 
> The 38-year-old took her little girl out for a day of shopping in Calabasas
> 
> The actress wore a black and white plaid top that made her look casually stylish.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-wears-plaid-tight-jeans.html#ixzz4Xmigv4SC


casually stylish?  I wouldn't go further than the supermarket in that outfit and no one is taking pics of me


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I can't stand this pose with the feet turned in. What's the point of it.  She looks really silly and I wish she would stop with the crooked smile it's not cute. Unless she has a facial problem that prevents a full smile, in which case I guess she can't help it.


I think maybe she's actually pigeon toed.....one of the pics further down in this thread shows her in motion and one of the feet is turned in


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Apparently they were with each other New Yeasrs Eve.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...oxx-celebrated-new-years-eve-in-miami-w459240
> 
> Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx are still going strong. The überprivate couple spent New Year’s Eve together in Miami, multiple sources tell_ Us Weekly_.
> 
> The _Woman in Gold_ actress, 38, and Foxx, 49, had dinner in South Beach on December 30, one insider tells _Us_ of the duo, while a second source adds that to count down to 2017 the next night, the couple headed to Soho House Miami.
> 
> According to an eyewitness, Holmes and Foxx, who have been discreetly dating since October 2013, were spotted well after midnight “holding hands while walking near the pool” at the hotel and members-only club.
> 
> “They’re very serious,” the source tells _Us,_ adding that Suri, Holmes’ 10-year-old daughter with ex-husband Tom Cruise, is well aware of their relationship.
> 
> Their New Year's Eve trip comes after Foxx jetted Holmes off to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, to celebrate her birthday last month.
> 
> As exclusively reported by _Us_, the Oscar-winning entertainer whisked Holmes away for the weekend for a “quick trip.” The lovebirds stayed in one of the most private suites at the luxe Las Ventanas al Paraíso resort. "They wanted to be very discreet and had everything delivered to their room and taken care of by a personal butler,” a source told _Us_ at the time.


They seem like an odd pair to me.  He has a daughter and has never been married?  Maybe he thinks he's got a trophy because she was married to Tom.  As for her, maybe she's looking for the opposite of Tom.  Or maybe they truly like each other.


----------



## Tivo

She seems happy, so I say good for them. They deserve some happiness no matter how odd a pairing. Finding love is so rare.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her style can be very hit or miss, but I have a serious soft spot for Katie!!! She has been nothing but graceful since her hellish divorce from Tom... 
After seeing many documentaries on scientology I can hardly imagine how difficult they must have made it for her!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Sophie-Rose said:


> Her style can be very hit or miss, but I have a serious soft spot for Katie!!! She has been nothing but graceful since her hellish divorce from Tom...
> After seeing many documentaries on scientology I can hardly imagine how difficult they must have her life!!!!


true.  I think they're monstrous and good for her for getting Suri out of there


----------



## Compass Rose

I spent a few minutes looking at way earlier posts in this thread, and I think you might be right.  Whenever she is walking, her foot does turn in, and when you can't really tell, she may just disguise this with bell bottoms.  She wears a lot of bell bottoms.  


sdkitty said:


> I think maybe she's actually pigeon toed.....one of the pics further down in this thread shows her in motion and one of the feet is turned in


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I think maybe she's actually pigeon toed.....one of the pics further down in this thread shows her in motion and one of the feet is turned in


You may be right with her. I have noticed a real trend in women posing with their feet turned in which I can't stand. It is so little girlish and affected.


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> I spent a few minutes looking at way earlier posts in this thread, and I think you might be right.  Whenever she is walking, her foot does turn in, and when you can't really tell, she may just disguise this with bell bottoms.  She wears a lot of bell bottoms.





Chagall said:


> You may be right with her. I have noticed a real trend in women posing with their feet turned in which I can't stand. It is so little girlish and affected.



funny, because you don't see a lot of pigeon toed girls or women these days and it's not like her parents couldn't afford good shoes for her


----------



## lanasyogamama

Tivo said:


> Does Tom simply not see Suri anymore?



I don't think he does.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think he does.


I never thought much of him before.  He's the worst deadbeat dad ever.


----------



## Singra

Wasn't Suri labeled a SP by his Scientology cronies? I thought I read something like that... don't know if that was made up to explain the lack of photos of them together.


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> funny, because you don't see a lot of pigeon toed girls or women these days and it's not like her parents couldn't afford good shoes for her


I'm pigeon toed...it has nothing to do with the quality of shoes.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm pigeon toed...it has nothing to do with the quality of shoes.


I think way back when some people thought this could be corrected with shoes
I thought after I said this it was probably wrong. sorry


----------



## knasarae

Suri looks just like Tom imo.


----------



## myown

Singra said:


> Wasn't Suri labeled a SP by his Scientology cronies? I thought I read something like that... don't know if that was made up to explain the lack of photos of them together.


SP?


----------



## Deco

myown said:


> SP?


I googled it after Singra's post:
"Suppressive Person, often abbreviated SP, is a term used in Scientology to describe the "antisocial personalities" who, according to Scientology's founder L. Ron Hubbard, make up about 2.5% of the population."  I'm assuming this means they're to be shunned, discredited, or taken down.  Adolf Hitler shares that designation with Suri.


----------



## Compass Rose

sdkitty said:


> I think way back when some people thought this could be corrected with shoes
> I thought after I said this it was probably wrong. sorry




Hey....no need to be sorry about anything.  I was born pigeon toed.  My pediatrician told my mom to put my shoes on the opposite feet for a short time.  (being that I was in baby shoes, I don't remember the length of time), but in a short while, my toes did not point inward.  Don't know if anyone does this anymore, but all I can say is that it worked. Now I walk like a runway model!  Haha!  I still believe that Katie is pigeon toed.


----------



## Singra

myown said:


> SP?


Oops sorry about the vagueness. I don't know if any of it is true, probably bulls**t... there was an interview with Cruise where he gave a slightly odd vague answer as to wether he saw his daughter and then I can remember a bunch of articles that followed speculating if she had been labeled a SP(suppressive person)... which would mean they would need to be cut out of the scientologist's life. I think with most members it would mean complete estrangement but perhaps in tom's case he may have more leeway. I think it was speculation from former members as well as the usual gossip based on observed patterns.

I can recall a pap video when Suri was about 3 or 4 where he makes a big show of taking Suri out of a car and lingers to make sure they get the shot. The child wasn't having it and began to act up but he still spent time posing with the child making sure they and bystanders got their photo.

To become a movie star of his stature takes a certain willingness to be open about certain aspects of your life... it's just weird you never see any photos of them together any more when there have been multiple instances of him showing her off in the past... and we know that Cruise takes the job of being a movie star very seriously.

Of course it's all based on absolute reckless speculation. Who knows what is the truth.


----------



## Tivo

I feel like Tom hasn't been properly dragged by the public for being a deadbeat dad.

People seem to just ignore that fact.


----------



## schadenfreude

I live across the street from L. Ron Hubbard's house in Arizona, it's been hermetically sealed and preserved in its 1950s glory as some sort of historical monument for Scientologists. Our bug guy sprays their property too and says they [the caretakers] are super weird, lots of cameras and paranoia. Every now and then they have some gala with valet parking and loud music and we're always like, Tom? John? Is that you???


----------



## TC1

schadenfreude said:


> I live across the street from L. Ron Hubbard's house in Arizona, it's been hermetically sealed and preserved in its 1950s glory as some sort of historical monument for Scientologists. Our bug guy sprays their property too and says they [the caretakers] are super weird, lots of cameras and paranoia. Every now and then they have some gala with valet parking and loud music and we're always like, Tom? John? Is that you???


It was stated on the Leah Remini special that they have a few properties prepared in case L Ron Hubbard happens to return to Earth...they are outfitted in the way he liked...with favourite foods, cigarettes, etc.


----------



## DiorT

I just read a book that was supposedly ghost written by Katie about her life with Tom.  If it's true, that was one weird relationship and I see why she ran.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DiorT said:


> I just read a book that was supposedly ghost written by Katie about her life with Tom.  If it's true, that was one weird relationship and I see why she ran.



Oo what's the title?? Would love to read it!!


----------



## mkr

I think I read where Tom has to stay away from SP's for a certain amount of time?  Can anyone elaborate on that or did I just make that up?


----------



## DiorT

The book is called "Movie Star by Lizzie Pepper"  by Hilary Liftin.  I read it in 2 days......It all sounds way too familiar...Miscaviage, Shelley, Tom and the Oprah couch, etc, etc.  Try it...Fun read.


----------



## RueMonge

Tivo said:


> I feel like Tom hasn't been properly dragged by the public for being a deadbeat dad.
> 
> People seem to just ignore that fact.


 
True, but when you've escaped from a controlling nutcase, you are relieved when they leave you (and your child) alone.  

Been there.


----------



## mkr

As much as I can't stand Tom's actions, I'm glad it's not brought up for Suri's sake.


----------



## V0N1B2

You don't all think Tom is shelling out big dollars in child support?
Its all just speculation, really. Neither Katie nor Tom will ever break their silence on their divorce and settlement IMO.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> You don't all think Tom is shelling out big dollars in child support?
> Its all just speculation, really. Neither Katie nor Tom will ever break their silence on their divorce and settlement IMO.


I think he's paying.  I assume the people here are calling him dead beat in terms of time spent with Suri?


----------



## mkr

I think he's probably very generous with child support.  Katie can support her without him.  I'm sure Suri would rather have a dad than a big bag of money.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes certainly enjoyed wearing a bejeweled, burgundy Marchesa SS/13 gown while hosting the AHA's Go Red for Women Red Dress Collection on Thursday.

Backstage at the Hammerstein Ballroom, the 38-year-old actress playfully shimmied up a storm - whipping her fringed frock into a frenzy.

But on the red carpet, the Touched with Fire star was all elegance and fierceness in her beautiful backless number.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fringed-Marchesa-frock-NY.html#ixzz4YKF22IGa


----------



## twin-fun

That dress is a big, fat Nope in my book.


----------



## DiorT

She sometimes makes that face like in last pic often and I always think she smelled a fart or something.


----------



## afsweet

i don't think she has the personality and charisma to pull off that dress. she's more sweet than sexy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I actually like the dress, and I usually hate Marchesa.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I like the dress, I love it on Katie. She wears it well. She looks beautiful. That color is very flattering on her too.


----------



## sdkitty

I like the top of the dress


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Katie Holmes certainly enjoyed wearing a bejeweled, burgundy Marchesa SS/13 gown while hosting the AHA's Go Red for Women Red Dress Collection on Thursday.
> 
> Backstage at the Hammerstein Ballroom, the 38-year-old actress playfully shimmied up a storm - whipping her fringed frock into a frenzy.
> 
> But on the red carpet, the Touched with Fire star was all elegance and fierceness in her beautiful backless number.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fringed-Marchesa-frock-NY.html#ixzz4YKF22IGa


Awful!


----------



## Deco

Love the dress.  She looks pretty good in this look with the matching lip color, though the dress has more presence than she does.


----------



## Sasha2012

With Tom Cruise as her father and Katie Holmes as her mother, Suri Cruise found fame at an early age.

And the youngster looked every inch the fashionista as she joined her famous mum in Manhattan on Thursday in pretty flared lilac coat.

Katie's mini-me wore a matching purple bow in her brunette locks as she headed out in the Big Apple.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Cruise-step-stylish-coats.html#ixzz4cxIXZGgD


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm surprised how little girly Suri  is always dressed.  My daughter was born a month after Suri and she's way more into a tween look, she'd kill me if I tried to get her to wear that bow.  This is what she wore out last weekend to a fancy dinner.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Suri looks cute. However I wonder how much she wants to dress like this vs Katie dresses her like this to keep Tom and his cronies off her back when she knows that  Suri might be photographed. Like she as some preset expectations for public outings in the divorce so they can't tarnish him, gotta keep up the image even if he doesn't see his own kid. Small price to pay to be free.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The way Katie dresses her is rather little girl for someone almost 11.  Most girls that age are more into the tween thing. But those bows- no! No way!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

'Look who I spotted on a date night!': Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx captured on camera by fellow diner following years of secret romance rumors

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Foxx-captured-camera-diner.html#ixzz4dJX5tUSm


----------



## myown

peppermintpatty said:


> The way Katie dresses her is rather little girl for someone almost 11.  Most girls that age are more into the tween thing. But those bows- no! No way!!!!!!


I worked at an elementary school and there are two types of girls:
the ones that go for "teenage/tween"-look. they usually have older siblings or parents that pay attention to their looks being sexy (I dont want to sound offensive to anyone!). also groups and friends can make them dress that way. I had 9 year olds asking me where I buy me clothes and how I do my makeup. They usually watch top model casting shows. 
on the other childish girls. parents usually keep the kids "small" (again: no offense!). In creative class I had 10 year olds creating bows for they hair.

No offense to anyone!

Actually when I saw the photo of Surimi's I thought people would be "why on earth does Kate wear her heels" not "why the bow"


----------



## Sassys

peppermintpatty said:


> The way Katie dresses her is rather little girl for someone almost 11.  Most girls that age are more into the tween thing. But those bows- no! No way!!!!!!





myown said:


> I worked at an elementary school and there are two types of girls:
> the ones that go for "teenage/tween"-look. they usually have older siblings or parents that pay attention to their looks being sexy (I dont want to sound offensive to anyone!). also groups and friends can make them dress that way. I had 9 year olds asking me where I buy me clothes and how I do my makeup. They usually watch top model casting shows.
> on the other childish girls. parents usually keep the kids "small" (again: no offense!). In creative class I had 10 year olds creating bows for they hair.
> 
> No offense to anyone!
> 
> Actually when I saw the photo of Surimi's I thought people would be "why on earth does Kate wear her heels" not "why the bow"



I rather my child dress young then looking like a Kardashian/Jenner always half naked and tons of make-up. Ariel Winter is the perfect example of a kid that needs a good talking to. She is 18yrs old and dresses like a street walker. She leaves nothing to the imagination and I think it is sad and tacky. 

Kids need to be kids, and I respect her more for dressing her child as a child. A 9yr IMO, should not be asking about make-up. More parents in Hollywood, need to take lessons from Kimora Lee Simmons. Say what you want about her, but she is a damn good mother and always made sure her girls dressed and looked their age.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> I rather my child dress young then looking like a Kardashian/Jenner always half naked and tons of make-up. Ariel Winter is the perfect example of a kid that needs a good talking to. She is 18yrs old and dresses like a street walker. She leaves nothing to the imagination and I think it is sad and tacky.
> 
> Kids need to be kids, and I respect her more for dressing her child as a child. A 9yr IMO, should not be asking about make-up. More parents in Hollywood, need to take lessons from Kimora Lee Simmons. Say what you want about her, but she is a damn good mother and always made sure her girls dressed and looked their age.


I agree.  A woman I worked with was taking her 13-year-old daughter to the salon for highlights.  I understand she lover her daughter but if you're coloring your hair at 13, what's left for when you're older?  I thought she was spoiling the girl and letting her grow up too quick.  But I'm not a mom and I'm sure she got "other kids are doing it"


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  A woman I worked with was taking her 13-year-old daughter to the salon for highlights.  I understand she lover her daughter but if you're coloring your hair at 13, what's left for when you're older?  I thought she was spoiling the girl and letting her grow up too quick.  But I'm not a mom and I'm sure she got "other kids are doing it"



I dare my kid say to me "the other kids are doing it". Lol

I was at the hair salon once and was reading a book. Little girl sitting next to me was reading over my shoulder. I put my book down and told her "that's not nice". She then asked me what the book was about and I replied "its for adults". She replied my Mom lets me read whatever I want. I told her well, it's my book and I will not allow you to read it. She was about 9 years old. I am so thankful I had a childhood and my parents made sure of that. Kids today are to damn grown. I read the other day an 11yr old boy killed himself because of his girlfriend. Why the fcuk is an 11yr old claiming a girl. SMH.


----------



## Singra

Sassys said:


> I rather my child dress young then looking like a Kardashian/Jenner always half naked and tons of make-up. Ariel Winter is the perfect example of a kid that needs a good talking to. She is 18yrs old and dresses like a street walker. She leaves nothing to the imagination and I think it is sad and tacky.
> 
> Kids need to be kids, and I respect her more for dressing her child as a child. A 9yr IMO, should not be asking about make-up. More parents in Hollywood, need to take lessons from Kimora Lee Simmons. Say what you want about her, but she is a damn good mother and always made sure her girls dressed and looked their age.


Cannot agree with your more!


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Tivo

Poor Suri. Tom is such a deadbeat.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I think as in all things there is a balance. I have 5 kids. They are individuals and I treat them that way. I don't care to baby them or have the look or more importantly behave in a manner that is beyond their years. Most kids do have a certain style that is all their own. As long as it stays within the boundaries of not being offensive or skin baring as a child, for the most part I feel it is a way of self expression. Perhaps as someone said earlier that is Suri's signature thing to wear the large bow. It is jmho that is a bit babyish. It doesn't mean I am right It's just my opinion. 
I do think there is a ton of room between Suri and the KarJen family- a ton. Like I said balance and self expression have worked for my kids, but that's just me!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01/katie-holmes-wears-pal-zac-posens-design-at-met-gala-2017/
*Katie Holmes* shows off a blue smokey eye while arriving for the _*2017 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

The 38-year-old _All We Had_ actress wore an off-the-shoulder gown designed by her good friend *Zac Posen*, with whom she posed on the carpet.

“Can anyone guess who my date is this year @themetgala?! #MetGala #RedCarpetReady,” *Zac* tweeted earlier in the day.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01/katie-holmes-wears-pal-zac-posens-design-at-met-gala-2017/
> *Katie Holmes* shows off a blue smokey eye while arriving for the _*2017 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.
> 
> The 38-year-old _All We Had_ actress wore an off-the-shoulder gown designed by her good friend *Zac Posen*, with whom she posed on the carpet.
> 
> “Can anyone guess who my date is this year @themetgala?! #MetGala #RedCarpetReady,” *Zac* tweeted earlier in the day.


she looks good.....not sure about the haughty expression....guess she's being model-like


----------



## buzzytoes

I love the dress but good lord why does she look so old???


----------



## peppermintpatty

Her expressions are hysterical lol!!!!! Not that I think she meant for them to be! The eyeshadow is awful, who ever did that to me, wouldn't be touching my face again!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That dress looks good on her - old glam suits her. I'll just ignore her face.


----------



## pukasonqo

for me is the hair style that ages her


----------



## Grande Latte

buzzytoes said:


> I love the dress but good lord why does she look so old???


I think she looks unhappy all the time. Her unhappy marriage and divorce from Tom Cruz must have really hurt/ angered her deeply. She's actually quite young.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What does this have to do with the theme?


----------



## DiorT

Her makeup is horrendous.  She always wears Zac doesn't she?


----------



## afsweet

the light blue under the eyes really ruins the makeup for me.


----------



## zen1965

I like the dress, but hate the eye make-up with a passion.
Her posing expressions are priceless.


----------



## Sassys

Looks just like Tom


----------



## meluvs2shop

Awww Suri!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Suri is so cute. I love her bow.


----------



## rosewang924

Sassys said:


> Looks just like Tom


Any idea on the red sandals? They look comfy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I like the sandals too plus red is my fav color.


----------



## kcf68

Sis what I thought toowhen I saw Suri said:


> Looks just like Tom
> Yes, that what I thought too!  She does looklike Tom in the eyes especially!



ssys, post: 31609070, member: 7317"]Looks just like Tom










[/QUOTE]
Yes that I


----------



## peppermintpatty

Suri really does look like Tom in these photo's! I love that she is wearing shoes that have seen better days lol! They must be comfy  I hope she gets over wearing those bows sometime soon!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> Suri really does look like Tom in these photo's! I love that she is wearing shoes that have seen better days lol! They must be comfy  I hope she gets over wearing those bows sometime soon!!!!


I like that she's dressed like a little girl (rather than some kids you see wearing little heels like grown women).  But that bow is really big.


----------



## Swanky

As long as its age appropriate I hope she continues to dress how she likes. Looks like a normal little girl to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

Suri is the best dressed celeb kid in town. I love that she's dressed like a kid and not like a kid dressing up in adult clothes. I don't care if kids are dressed up or down as long as it's age appropriate. I think that at least in the US clothing has become so casual that you don't really see kids dressed up much so if seems out of place.  

It breaks my heart that Tom doesn't spend any time with her. I can't imagine what it's like to grow up without a father when your father is so famous.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Suri is the best dressed celeb kid in town. I love that she's dressed like a kid and not like a kid dressing up in adult clothes. I don't care if kids are dressed up or down as long as it's age appropriate. I think that at least in the US clothing has become so casual that you don't really see kids dressed up much so if seems out of place.
> 
> It breaks my heart that Tom doesn't spend any time with her. I can't imagine what it's like to grow up without a father when your father is so famous.


I know.....such a shame that he's so nice to strangers but is a stranger to his child


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Katie had to extract her daughter from Tom's environment, so maybe the absence is intentional.


----------



## sdkitty

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Katie had to extract her daughter from Tom's environment, so maybe the absence is intentional.


maybe....but if he could just be a dad to her and leave out the Scientology......would be good for her and for him


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

sdkitty said:


> maybe....but if he could just be a dad to her and leave out the Scientology......would be good for her and for him


We know where his priorities are...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Those oversized bows are very popular right now for young girls not just little 3 or 4 year olds. All thx to JoJo


----------



## Thatgirl00

sdkitty said:


> maybe....but if he could just be a dad to her and leave out the Scientology......would be good for her and for him


I don't think Katie is willing to take that chance with him. I don't blame her.


----------



## sdkitty

so we don't know if it's his decision not to spend much time with Suri or if Kate made it part of the divorce agreement


----------



## beklah324

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  A woman I worked with was taking her 13-year-old daughter to the salon for highlights.  I understand she lover her daughter but if you're coloring your hair at 13, what's left for when you're older?  I thought she was spoiling the girl and letting her grow up too quick.  But I'm not a mom and I'm sure she got "other kids are doing it"


My first perm was at 2, my first all over all color was probably 10, had highlights before I turned 16.  Why?  Because my aunt was a hair stylist and everyone's hair was hers for the taking.  My mom also didn't care because it's just hair.  It's style.  I  don't get what coloring or cutting hair has to do with being older or being left for when your older.


----------



## beklah324

Sassys said:


> I rather my child dress young then looking like a Kardashian/Jenner always half naked and tons of make-up. Ariel Winter is the perfect example of a kid that needs a good talking to. She is 18yrs old and dresses like a street walker. She leaves nothing to the imagination and I think it is sad and tacky.
> 
> Kids need to be kids, and I respect her more for dressing her child as a child. A 9yr IMO, should not be asking about make-up. More parents in Hollywood, need to take lessons from Kimora Lee Simmons. Say what you want about her, but she is a damn good mother and always made sure her girls dressed and looked their age.


She doesn't dress like a street hooker.  I mean WTF.  She's an adult not a 12 year old, and my guessing, if she didn't have large breasts, no one would care.   And Tammy Faye Baker wore a lot of makeup.  Ariel's makeup is no different than the many YouTube and Instagram videos.  Makeup is very in, the styles she wears is very in and most people wish they could wear that every day.  Ariel has the opportunity to have fun and play a sort of make believe with her style and hair and makeup because of her job.  Doesn't make her a prostitute. 

You know there are plenty of memes showcasing 2 women in the same outfits, one with small breasts and one with large and because the shirt hangs nicely on the small breasted woman, she's viewed as smart and professional.  But the exact same shirt on the large breasted woman showcases the size of her breasts and the neckline shows part of her chest and now it's a whore shirt and she must be a slut showing her breasts.  

Come on now. 

As for Suri, do people not remember what and how this child dressed when she was 3/4?  She walked around in sleeveless dresses and high heels in December and wore makeup and anything else she wanted.  It was so odd.  Now she's 11 and wearing large bows and little dresses with old shoes.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I have a granddaughter Suri's age. I have not seen one of her classmates or friends wear a bow, and for sure not one that size! I think it is something that I did when my daughter was a baby. Big bows, head bands with big flowers. At Suri's age he11 no! JMHO! Not looking for any one to agree with me, but that is just so over the top and too much for a girl her age.
I don't have my daughter or granddaughter out in low cut shirts and short skirt, but we are not going down the huge bow path either. She wears  it All The Time!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't really think of that but Katie probably doesn't want him to spend time with her because he'd try to brainwash her. But tom isn't allowed to spend time with her her because they left the church.  Making both Katie and Suri suppressive persons and he's forbidden from any contact with either of them or he'll get kicked out. If he wanted to spend time with her he would have left the church or had  them bend the rules for him (they've done it in the past). So regardless of what their divorce settlement is it's pretty evident that raising his own kid(and his only biological child) is not a priority for him.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Headbands with oversized attachments are popular here with the 'tweenish' crowd (8-13/14). Big bows, big flowers, cat ears in a variety of mediums.


----------



## Swanky

Popular here too, I see girls with big bows a lot.
Could be worse, lol


----------



## PewPew

twinkle.tink said:


> Headbands with oversized attachments are popular here with the 'tweenish' crowd (8-13/14). Big bows, big flowers, cat ears in a variety of mediums.



Yes! Big bow & Cat ears headbands are popular in my area, even among some older teens and young adults. A 20 yr old intern at my office wears a cat ear hoodie to work. (She's very professional & stylish during the work day, but loves her hoodie and mostly-positive attention she gets when wearing it).


----------



## papertiger

Swanky said:


> Popular here too, I see girls with big bows a lot.
> Could be worse, lol





peppermintpatty said:


> I have a granddaughter Suri's age. I have not seen one of her classmates or friends wear a bow, and for sure not one that size! I think it is something that I did when my daughter was a baby. Big bows, head bands with big flowers. At Suri's age he11 no! JMHO! Not looking for any one to agree with me, but that is just so over the top and too much for a girl her age.
> I don't have my daughter or granddaughter out in low cut shirts and short skirt, but we are not going down the huge bow path either. She wears  it All The Time!!!!!





twinkle.tink said:


> Headbands with oversized attachments are popular here with the 'tweenish' crowd (8-13/14). Big bows, big flowers, cat ears in a variety of mediums.



Bows are huge with girls 8+ here too. Some wear a different one every day, bright colours, glittery, velvet etc. 

Plaits running down the side of the head are really popular too (finished with little bows).


----------



## gazoo

Compared to how Courtney Cox's daughter looked at the same age, I find Suri far more appropriately dressed, big hair accessories and all. Here's an article about Coco, Courtney's daughter, turning 12. And this is actually kinda tame compared to other photos I've seen of Coco.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lka-dot-celebrates-twelfth-birthday-Nobu.html


----------



## berrydiva

I didn't know wearing a bow had an age limit.


----------



## clu13

What comes around goes around. When I was high school way back when - big bows and scrunchies were all the rage. "Heather my love, there's a new sheriff in town."


----------



## sdkitty

oh no......she's dressed like a 30-year-old woman......talking about Coco...quote failed


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't really think of that but Katie probably doesn't want him to spend time with her because he'd try to brainwash her. But tom isn't allowed to spend time with her her because they left the church.  Making both Katie and Suri suppressive persons and he's forbidden from any contact with either of them or he'll get kicked out. If he wanted to spend time with her he would have left the church or had  them bend the rules for him (they've done it in the past). So regardless of what their divorce settlement is it's pretty evident that raising his own kid(and his only biological child) is not a priority for him.


I'm not sticking up for Tom but it's possible he sees Suri on the down low so Scientology doesn't know about it.  I could see Katie allowing that, he is the father and I'd want my daughter to know her father even if he is a big fat jerk.  As long a Suri wants it.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

I think ben and jennifer's children are dressed normally.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Still don't like the bow- sorry, not sorry! JMHO! Quite sure the world will keep on spinning whether I like Suri's bows or not


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I'm not sticking up for Tom but it's possible he sees Suri on the down low so Scientology doesn't know about it.  I could see Katie allowing that, he is the father and I'd want my daughter to know her father even if he is a big fat jerk.  As long a Suri wants it.


Having just watched that Scientology film last night on free to air, sadly I don't think there's any such thing as "down low".  They truly operate like a cult.


----------



## Ceeyahd

peppermintpatty said:


> Still don't like the bow- sorry, not sorry! JMHO! Quite sure the world will keep on spinning whether I like Suri's bows or not



I was out at the mall today, daughters in tow..... Claire's had a large advertising poster for giant bows... As mentioned previously, JOJO on advertisement for giant bows. It's better than many other trends I viewed today.


----------



## meluvs2shop

clu13 said:


> What comes around goes around. When I was high school way back when - big bows and scrunchies were all the rage. "Heather my love, there's a new sheriff in town."


My 7.5 year old just asked me for a scrunchie!!! She even knew the word! I told her I have not worn one in many years so don't have any. She then said, well, I need one. Full circle moment. Ha!


----------



## Sassys

LOVE pick a Bagel on 72nd & Lex


----------



## meluvs2shop

She's adorable that little girl! I love how girly she is!


----------



## afsweet

suri is such a pretty little girl. i think she's a good mix of tom and katie.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> My 7.5 year old just asked me for a scrunchie!!! She even knew the word! I told her I have not worn one in many years so don't have any. She then said, well, I need one. Full circle moment. Ha!


Scrunchies are back in fashion? Every time I hear the word, I think of that Sex and the City episode where Carrie tells Berger that the woman wearing the scrunchie couldn't possibly be from NYC.


----------



## sdkitty

stephc005 said:


> suri is such a pretty little girl. i think she's a good mix of tom and katie.


She does probably look like both of them...in this particular picture at that angle I see Tom


----------



## Thatgirl00

berrydiva said:


> Scrunchies are back in fashion? Every time I hear the word, I think of that Sex and the City episode where Carrie tells Berger that the woman wearing the scrunchie couldn't possibly be from NYC.


My coworker (who has two girls in high school) told me a couple weeks ago they were making a comeback. 
And YES! Lmao I hear SJP's voice saying "scrunchie" in that high pitched tone.


----------



## meluvs2shop

berrydiva said:


> Scrunchies are back in fashion? Every time I hear the word, I think of that Sex and the City episode where Carrie tells Berger that the woman wearing the scrunchie couldn't possibly be from NYC.


Who knows! My daughter heard it from somewhere and it wasn't from her momma. The fact she knew what it was called has me thinking it's making a comeback! Ha


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Scrunchies are back in fashion? Every time I hear the word, I think of that Sex and the City episode where Carrie tells Berger that the woman wearing the scrunchie couldn't possibly be from NYC.



LMAO. I always think about that when I see a scrunchie LMAO


----------



## myown

my parents let me dye my hair when i was 12 or 13. Now I am older I don´t dye my hair anymore. I went from dyeing it blonde, to black, to red, brunette... I had blue, pink, green highlights... I stopped when I got into a serious relationship and felt good the way I am. 


sdkitty said:


> I agree.  A woman I worked with was taking her 13-year-old daughter to the salon for highlights.  I understand she lover her daughter but if you're coloring your hair at 13, what's left for when you're older?  I thought she was spoiling the girl and letting her grow up too quick.  But I'm not a mom and I'm sure she got "other kids are doing it"


----------



## myown

peppermintpatty said:


> I have a granddaughter Suri's age. I have not seen one of her classmates or friends wear a bow, and for sure not one that size! I think it is something that I did when my daughter was a baby. Big bows, head bands with big flowers. At Suri's age he11 no! JMHO! Not looking for any one to agree with me, but that is just so over the top and too much for a girl her age.
> I don't have my daughter or granddaughter out in low cut shirts and short skirt, but we are not going down the huge bow path either. She wears  it All The Time!!!!!


i used to work at an elementary school and there were some girls that loved bows.


----------



## myown

this just popped up on my Facebook:





Suris style reminds me of Elle Fanning. 



berrydiva said:


> Scrunchies are back in fashion? Every time I hear the word, I think of that Sex and the City episode where Carrie tells Berger that the woman wearing the scrunchie couldn't possibly be from NYC.


hahaha same here!


----------



## Singra

^ LOL



sdkitty said:


> She does probably look like both of them...in this particular picture at that angle I see Tom


I agree, there's a strong Tom vibe in those photos, it's clear she's his daughter. Those crackpot theories about how she wasn't his daughter seem really ridiculous now... I mean they were always ridiculous but there's something about Tom that makes it really easy to believe the most insane thing.


----------



## bagsforme

I love scrunches. Its the only thing that doesn't damage my hair and I don't care how out of fashion they are.  I'll always wear them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bagsforme said:


> I love scrunches. Its the only thing that doesn't damage my hair and I don't care how out of fashion they are.  I'll always wear them.


Well, this is true. They don't damage the hair like hair ties do.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> She does probably look like both of them...in this particular picture at that angle I see Tom


Agree, I see a lot of Toms facial features.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> 
> I agree, there's a strong Tom vibe in those photos, it's clear she's his daughter. Those crackpot theories about how she wasn't his daughter seem really ridiculous now... I mean they were always ridiculous but there's something about Tom that makes it really easy to believe the most insane thing.


yes, because he acts like he's not mentally stable sometimes - the Oprah couch thing, the Matt Lauer interview......It's a shame really; I think he basically sold his soul to the devil (Scientology).  Now he has huge wealth and fame but not much of a personal life.


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> yes, because he acts like he's not mentally stable sometimes - the Oprah couch thing, the Matt Lauer interview......It's a shame really; I think he basically sold his soul to the devil (Scientology).  Now he has huge wealth and fame but not much of a personal life.


I wonder about his wealth (just saw a Scientology Media & Productions Center in West Hollywood & wasn't that what he set up because he wanted to make his OWN movies?).  Also, I think his fame has eclipsed big-time; many folks were turned-off by his antics (I know I was).  However, how sad that he has not even visited his own daughter in how many years???  That's sick ..


----------



## gelbergirl

Katie's slip-on sandals rock on that bagel run!


----------



## Singra

CeeJay said:


> I wonder about his wealth (just saw a Scientology Media & Productions Center in West Hollywood & wasn't that what he set up because he wanted to make his OWN movies?).  *Also, I think his fame has eclipsed big-time; many folks were turned-off by his antics (I know I was). * However, how sad that he has not even visited his own daughter in how many years???  That's sick ..


He took a hit but I'm still surprised how successful he is after his odd behaviour, he's quite disciplined when he needs to be... I mean he could have doubled down on being more public about Scientology after the Matt Lauer/Brooke Shields thing but when it wasn't working he dialed it back by firing his sister and getting a new publicist... Maybe he always talks about Scientology but from the little I've seen of him recently he keeps it pretty sane. He may be a freak about scientology but he still cares more about the movie star profitability bottom line which is interesting.

Yup sad about his daughter.


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> Having just watched that Scientology film last night on free to air, sadly I don't think there's any such thing as "down low".  They truly operate like a cult.


They are a cult. However celebrities have a special status with in the "church"  and frequently bend the rules. Tom is their biggest celebrity and promotes the "church" pretty heavily. He is their golden boy. So while they micromanage every aspect of your life for the average member, he wasn't subject to the same set  of rules. They've accommodated his needs/wants/whims in the past. So it makes me wonder if they're trying to set a example with him. Like they're punishing him for something they didn't feel he lived up to.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> He took a hit but I'm still surprised how successful he is after his odd behaviour, he's quite disciplined when he needs to be... I mean he could have doubled down on being more public about Scientology after the Matt Lauer/Brooke Shields thing but when it wasn't working he dialed it back by firing his sister and getting a new publicist... Maybe he always talks about Scientology but from the little I've seen of him recently he keeps it pretty sane. He may be a freak about scientology but he still cares more about the movie star profitability bottom line which is interesting.
> 
> Yup sad about his daughter.


From what I understand he's close to that David Miscavige.  I think Tom probably thinks a lot of his success (maybe most of it) is due to the "church" and practicing their teachings.  And I'm sure he's given them Lots of money.  So Miscavige is no dummy.  It was probably in his interest to have his puppet dial down the freaky behavior and continue to be a cash cow.


----------



## Singra

That's true... And let's face it money and power are what miscavige is really about, highly doubt he really believes in Xenu.


----------



## Prufrock613

CeeJay said:


> I wonder about his wealth (just saw a Scientology Media & Productions Center in West Hollywood & wasn't that what he set up because he wanted to make his OWN movies?).  Also, I think his fame has eclipsed big-time; many folks were turned-off by his antics (I know I was).  However, how sad that he has not even visited his own daughter in how many years???  That's sick ..


I will never, ever watch another TC film (never found him to be interesting period).  This is also why I would never buy a Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Prufrock613 said:


> I will never, ever watch another TC film (never found him to be interesting period).  This is also why I would never buy a Rebecca Minkoff bag.


why?  is she a scientologist?
She was being interviewed on XM radio/Sandra Bernhard the other day.  Sandy said to her something like "you don't copy other designers" (they seemed to be talking about clothing).  I immediately thought of the Regan satchel which is copy of a Bal bag.  I like the bag and don't mind that she was very much "inspired" by Bal but anyway....


----------



## sdkitty

Prufrock613 said:


> I will never, ever watch another TC film (never found him to be interesting period).  This is also why I would never buy a Rebecca Minkoff bag.


I Googled RM and scientology.....seems she is pretty active.  I think these celebs really believe in the "church"....they probably think scientology is the key to their success.  I knew a woman who was a follower of a cult-like organization.  She invited me to a meeting.  After the meeting they tried to get me to join.  Quite aggressive....took me into a room to talk to someone, then another one, then finally the one who invited me.  It was creepy.  But this woman really believed in it.  And from what I hear she's been successful in business.  Don't know if she's still involved with that group.  If not, there is probably another one she's joined.


----------



## Singra

I think even Cruise believes in the gospel of Scientology, there's a desperate vacuousness to him but he seems like he really needs to believe in an ideal... even so it's propping up some bad sh*t, boycotting sounds about right.

OT but... A friend and I were invited by an acquaintance once to a cult-like christian sect event... same story as above. These type of things always seem to use pretty aggressive tactics. I never understood how it wouldn't turn someone off right away, although I'm generally like... "do not tell me what to do!" ...probably not the best cult material.

Interesting to see what type of person thrives in what organization be it legit or cult-like. This is why I never understood how Holmes got herself hooked in with Cruise, I guess she was blinded by her childhood crush or something., she was lucky to extricate herself.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> I think even Cruise believes in the gospel of Scientology, there's a desperate vacuousness to him but he seems like he really needs to believe in an ideal... even so it's propping up some bad sh*t, boycotting sounds about right.
> 
> OT but... A friend and I were invited by an acquaintance once to a cult-like christian sect event... same story as above. These type of things always seem to use pretty aggressive tactics. I never understood how it wouldn't turn someone off right away, although I'm generally like... "do not tell me what to do!" ...probably not the best cult material.
> 
> Interesting to see what type of person thrives in what organization be it legit or cult-like. This is why I never understood how Holmes got herself hooked in with Cruise, I guess she was blinded by her childhood crush or something., she was lucky to extricate herself.


I think Cruise totally believes in the cult and probably thinks he owes his fame and fortune to them and what he learned from them.  Sad.


----------



## Prufrock613

sdkitty said:


> I Googled RM and scientology.....seems she is pretty active.  I think these celebs really believe in the "church"....they probably think scientology is the key to their success.  I knew a woman who was a follower of a cult-like organization.  She invited me to a meeting.  After the meeting they tried to get me to join.  Quite aggressive....took me into a room to talk to someone, then another one, then finally the one who invited me.  It was creepy.  But this woman really believed in it.  And from what I hear she's been successful in business.  Don't know if she's still involved with that group.  If not, there is probably another one she's joined.


Google Lisa McPherson - Dr. Minkoff was part of her "care," it was really awful.


----------



## Prufrock613

sdkitty said:


> why?  is she a scientologist?
> She was being interviewed on XM radio/Sandra Bernhard the other day.  Sandy said to her something like "you don't copy other designers" (they seemed to be talking about clothing).  I immediately thought of the Regan satchel which is copy of a Bal bag.  I like the bag and don't mind that she was very much "inspired" by Bal but anyway....


I know designers have been copying each other for ages, but she and MK take the cake for being overly inspired, by others.  My issue with her is that I won't support Scientology.


----------



## sdkitty

Prufrock613 said:


> Google Lisa McPherson - Dr. Minkoff was part of her "care," it was really awful.


yes, I think these are bad people....that story is tragic


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I had no idea that RM was a scientologist. I didn't know who Lisa McPherson was so I had to Google it wow just wow.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Singra said:


> I think even Cruise believes in the gospel of Scientology, there's a desperate vacuousness to him but he seems like he really needs to believe in an ideal... even so it's propping up some bad sh*t, boycotting sounds about right.
> 
> OT but... A friend and I were invited by an acquaintance once to a cult-like christian sect event... same story as above. These type of things always seem to use pretty aggressive tactics. I never understood how it wouldn't turn someone off right away, although I'm generally like... "do not tell me what to do!" ...probably not the best cult material.
> 
> Interesting to see what type of person thrives in what organization be it legit or cult-like. This is why I never understood how Holmes got herself hooked in with Cruise, I guess she was blinded by her childhood crush or something.,* she was lucky to extricate herself*.


Katie's dad is a lawyer, so I'm sure that helped, and she was even more motivated by love for her daughter. I always thought she was a pretty dumb girl, but I changed my mind after she executed that flawless escape, and managed to do it with public opinion on her side. That was a not without my daughter moment worthy of another movie. I have a great deal of respect for her.


----------



## gazoo

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Katie's dad is a lawyer, so I'm sure that helped, and she was even more motivated by love for her daughter. I always thought she was a pretty dumb girl, but I changed my mind after she executed that flawless escape, and managed to do it with public opinion on her side. That was a not without my daughter moment worthy of another movie. I have a great deal of respect for her.



I agree with you. Her escape is the most interesting thing about her to me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her family must've been so nervous as any parent would be getting with a man that potentially could be poisoning their daughter and then granddaughter. Toxic. I don't know what kind of lawyer her father is -not all are litigators-but I'm happy to see she's not a Scientologist.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know she wouldn't now bc her daughter is too young but how perfect would it be for Katie to talk on Leah's show. That would be the best series finale EVERRRRRRRRRR!!!!

A girl can dream...


----------



## gazoo

She and Nicole should produce a series about all the stuff they went through. I'd be glued to the tv.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

meluvs2shop said:


> Her family must've been so nervous as any parent would be getting with a man that potentially could be poisoning their daughter and then granddaughter. Toxic. I don't know what kind of lawyer her father is -not all are litigators-but I'm happy to see she's not a Scientologist.


Here's her dad's info from people. He has experience in matrimonial law. 

"Martin Holmes, 67, helped orchestrate his daughter’s sudden split from her husband of five years, as PEOPLE reports in this week’s cover story, on newsstands now. 

A University of Toledo law school grad and member of the Ohio Bar since 1971, he practices in areas including personal injury, business litigation, probate and matrimonial law".


----------



## sdkitty

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here's her dad's info from people. He has experience in matrimonial law.
> 
> "Martin Holmes, 67, helped orchestrate his daughter’s sudden split from her husband of five years, as PEOPLE reports in this week’s cover story, on newsstands now.
> 
> A University of Toledo law school grad and member of the Ohio Bar since 1971, he practices in areas including personal injury, business litigation, probate and matrimonial law".


Her father must be a very smart attorney.  These people used lawsuits to tie up the govt to such an extent that they were given designation as a church.  Imagine winning over the IRS?

Unless Tom caved or they were afraid of bad publicity.  But that didn't stop them from screwing Nicole over and estranging her from her kids.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

sdkitty said:


> Her father must be a very smart attorney.  These people used lawsuits to tie up the govt to such an extent that they were given designation as a church.  Imagine winning over the IRS?
> 
> Unless Tom caved or they were afraid of bad publicity.  But that didn't stop them from screwing Nicole over and estranging her from her kids.


My guess is she walked away without a cent in order to save Suri, and she and her father were ready for battle to make that happen. Tom was probably worried about his reputation, after all that's the third woman who basically had to run away from him. Katie ended up being a lot smarter than Nicole. IMO.


----------



## sdkitty

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> My guess is she walked away without a cent in order to save Suri, and she and her father were ready for battle to make that happen. Tom was probably worried about his reputation, after all that's the third woman who basically had to run away from him. Katie ended up being a lot smarter than Nicole. IMO.


I don't know about money.  I imagine he must pay some child support as Katie doesn't seem to have a big career.  But she did well to get out of there with her daughter.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

If he's willing to not see his daughter, I have no problem believing he would agree not to pay her as a condition for both their freedom. That's a very cynical view, but what father would not see their baby for all these years?

Katie does not have a bazillion dollars, but I'm sure she has enough money to live a pretty comfortable life with her daughter. She's not from a poor background herself.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I think the script was reversed with Nicole and Tom. Nicole was blindsided when he filed for divorce on their or close to it 10 year anniversary.

I'm glad to see her father was the hero in this sort of speak. With his litigation experience he was probably able to give her the confidence to forge ahead with her plans bc I'm sure there were times she was scared and nervous with all of Tom's power and influence.


----------



## sdkitty

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> If he's willing to not see his daughter for all these years, I have no problem believing he would agree not to pay her as a condition for both their freedom. Katie does not bazillions, but I'm sure she has enough money to live a pretty comfortable life with her daughter. She's not from a poor background herself.


I don't know how much money she has.  She does do some work.  But she lives in Manhattan and homes whether rented or owned are very expensive there.  Tom has lots of money.  I can believe he has his accountant write them a check every month.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

sdkitty said:


> I don't know how much money she has.  She does do some work.  But she lives in Manhattan and homes whether rented or owned are very expensive there.  Tom has lots of money.  I can believe he has his accountant write them a check every month.


You might be right. I remember it was George Clooney who once said that actors once they have a big paycheck will buy a house in cash because they never know when the next gig will come. That's the smart ones, I suppose. If Katie is savvy enough to pry herself from the power behind TC, I'm sure she's good at investing and managing her money wisely.


----------



## gazoo

Nicole lost big time by being blindsided. Her entire world collapsed and she lost her kids too. But her career took off right at that point and now she can look back and know that whatever she has is on her own merit.

'Karma in action' is what I was thinking when Katie did her big coup on Tom in that out of left field filing of divorce. Katie was a budding actor when she hooked up with Tom. I remember there was buzz about her potential and she'd been quite good in several things. It's sad that she hasn't really done anything of note since then. With Lucky Logan, her most recent release, the reviews of her performance haven't been nice at all.

I'd bet Tom pays child support. It's mandatory in the US right now and I can't see her dad letting that slide. But she probably didn't get a personal settlement in order to walk away free. Then again she hasn't breathed a word so maybe she was paid off for her silence. She could make a ton of money if she wrote a tell-all. She's a mystery. If she's really dating Jamie Foxx, the smoke and mirrors secrecy of that relationship adds another question of why she isn't dating publicly after all these years.


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought I read somewhere that Katie isn't allowed to publicly date for X many years as a part of the divorce, Tom however  is allowed to publicly date all about protecting his image. That's why Jamie and her are on the DL.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is she really dating Jaime? Talk about DL! Impressive Katie.


----------



## minimom

I've wondered if Katie had some conversations with Nicole during her planning stages.   I know that her Dad helped, but a bit of first hand advice would have, too.


----------



## Swanky

I'm betting she got what was due to her as per the state of CA.  In TX it's a 50/50 state, no alimony for example.
Whatever the laws are in CA is likely exactly what she left with.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Swanky said:


> I'm betting she got what was due to her as per the state of CA.  In TX it's a 50/50 state, no alimony for example.
> Whatever the laws are in CA is likely exactly what she left with.


Wouldn't it depend on the prenup? (I assume they would have had a prenup)


----------



## Swanky

Considering what she knows about him and how quickly it was resolved I feel like she walked away very comfortable.


----------



## meluvs2shop

minimom said:


> I've wondered if Katie had some conversations with Nicole during her planning stages.   I know that her Dad helped, but a bit of first hand advice would have, too.


I see what you mean but don't really think it was necessary in this case. Plus Nicole was blindsided and Katie outsmarted TC camp with her coup.

I also wonder what the divorce laws are in NY. I believe that's where she filed. I wonder if there was a reason why she filed there and not CA. I assume she was living in NY at the time?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Double post.


----------



## Sasha2012

Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx have finally confirmed their love after years of hiding their romance in public.

The couple, who are believed to have been dating since 2013, finally appeared in public together as they enjoyed a day at the beach on Monday.

The two have taken extraordinary measures to keep their relationship secret amid claims Katie's ex-husband included a clause in her 2012 divorce settlement banning her from publicly dating for five years.

But there was no hiding their feelings for one another as they held hands and laughed together while walking along the sand in Malibu on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Foxx-reveal-secret-love.html#ixzz4rsuNT6JK


----------



## kcf68

Ahh how cute!


----------



## mkr

Good for them.


----------



## gazoo

He's so cute! I wish them the best. 

How creepy is Tom looking now, if it's true she couldn't publicly date for 5 years? And what judge signed off on such a crazy stipulation?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^im thinking more along the line of publicly date


----------



## minimom

They make a great couple.    Good for both of them.    When I mentioned Nicole, I meant possibly her giving Katie some tips on how to blindside Tom, since she had been the recipient of the same.   Also, maybe preparing Katie for the Scientology backlash she would get since the same had happened to her.


----------



## berrydiva

They seem like such an odd pairing to me but they've supposedly been dating for awhile now so they may have a lot in common. Jamie Foxx is funny and charming so I can see how she would be attractive to him.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She's a lucky woman!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> They seem like such an odd pairing to me but they've supposedly been dating for awhile now so they may have a lot in common. Jamie Foxx is funny and charming so I can see how she would be attractive to him.


they seem like an odd pairing to me too....and hasn't he successfully avoided commitment to a woman his whole life?  Maybe she doesn't want marriage or commitment - just having fun.


----------



## Lounorada

I also find them an odd pairing, but then i'd never seen pictures of them together so it was hard to imagine them as a couple (when I heard the rumours of them being together).
They seem happy, but I hope for their own sake they maintain a lot of the privacy they've been keeping around their relationship. It'd be refreshing to see a celeb couple who doesn't call the paps everywhere they go.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> they seem like an odd pairing to me too....and hasn't he successfully avoided commitment to a woman his whole life?  Maybe she doesn't want marriage or commitment - just having fun.


He has 2 children with an ex-girlfriend but you're right, he's the conductor of the bachelor train. He is not a catch to me....maybe that's why I find this pairing is odd.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> He has 2 children with an ex-girlfriend but you're right, *he's the conductor of the bachelor train.* *He is not a catch to me....maybe that's why I find this pairing is odd*.


Now that you make that point, I agree.
He is one of those enternal bachelor kinda guys. Also, it's as if he has too much personality to be an equal in a relationship, he'd want to be the star and not share the limelight.

I wonder could this be one of those arranged PR showmances?


----------



## sdkitty

So now there are photos of them together but I haven't heard they said anything publicly about their relationship.  This article from the Daily Beast talks about the possible terms of Katie's divorce.  The amount of money seems tiny to me considering Tom's wealth.  I take all of this with a grain of salt.
*Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx Come Out As an Item, After 'Tom Cruise Ban' Expires*
*They’ve finally gone public as a couple. So, did Tom Cruise really ban Katie Holmes from publicly dating for five years to burnish his own reputation?*



TOM SYKES
*09.06.17 5:44 AM ET*
Now here’s something to really jump up and down on the couch for.

Hollywood’s worst-kept romantic secret—the relationship between Jamie Foxx and Katie Holmes—is finally out of the bag, after the couple was photographed walking hand in hand on the beach in Malibu on Labor Day, wearing matching fedoras no less.

They have repeatedly denied they are in a relationship over the past few years, despite incessant rumors and frequent sightings of them together.

Indeed, on one occasion, a friend of the couple, apparently unaware of the omerta, accidentally mentioned their relationship to media outlets, only to issue a hasty retraction.

The absurd level of secrecy, and their public appearance together this week, looks set to give credence to an extraordinary rumor first reported by the gossip site RadarOnline.

In September last year, Radar claimed that as part of her divorce settlement from _Top Gun_ star Cruise, Holmes had agreed not to publicly date anyone until five years had passed following the end of her marriage. 





*Countess Luann Didn’t Slap Tom, Just ‘Grabbed His Face’*



*‘Logan Lucky’ Is ‘Ocean’s Eleven’ in Trumpland*



*The 2001 VMAs: A Tacky Pre-9/11 Goodbye to Innocence*
“She’s allowed to date, but she cannot do so in a public fashion, and she’s not supposed to let any boyfriend near their daughter, Suri,” the insider told Radar. “Katie wanted out of the marriage so badly, she agreed to the terms—and got $4.8 million in child support, plus another $5 million for herself.”

Cruise and Holmes agreed to a divorce settlement in just 10 days, with the pact reportedly stipulating Suri would not have any contact with Cruise’s religion, Scientology.

However, had Holmes broken the rules about “embarrassing” Cruise, she could have lost the money, the source alleged.

If true, that five-year period would have ended in June—which may explain why the couple has now come out.

Remarkably, most observers believe Foxx and Holmes have been together since 2013—about a year after her split from Tom Cruise—when they were photographed dancing together at a charity bash in The Hamptons.

GET THE BEAST IN YOUR INBOX!


*

By clicking “Subscribe,” you agree to have read the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy


But they have largely avoided being photographed together and consistently denied they are a couple since then.

There have been a few slips; for example, Katie was seen with a ring on her finger in March 2016, but Foxx’s rep said it wasn’t from him.

It was claimed the two met at each other’s homes and that Katie sometimes disguised herself with wigs and hats to meet up with Foxx without being noticed.

In March 2015, a photo surfaced showing the two stars sitting in a recording studio holding hands.

Jamie is seen reclining in his chair, holding Katie’s hand and gazing at her, with his legs subtly intertwining hers. The actress sat with her legs crossed and staring at her phone, with her foot is resting on one of Jamie’s, while his other foot sneaks around her calf. 

Foxx denied reports of romance, insisting the two were “just friends.” 

In December 2015, Holmes was a guest at Jamie’s surprise birthday party in New York at La Bilboquet restaurant.

And soon after, she was spotted at The Honor Bar in Beverly Hills with the actor’s youngest daughter, Annalise.

In June 2016, there seemed to be the first public confirmation that Foxx and Holmes were, indeed, in a relationship when former Real Housewives of Atlanta star Claudia Jordan, a friend, said they were dating.

“He is very happy with her. I like that he seems very happy,” Claudia said during an interview for the Allegedly podcast.

However, Jordan quickly retracted, telling Entertainment Tonight the day after the podcast reveal that she had “no knowledge of Jamie with Katie at all.”

“I’ve never seen them together. He’s never told me he’s dating her,” she said.

In April this year, a restaurant customer snapped a photo of them having dinner in New York, and in May they were spotted separately boarding the same private jet at Le Bourget Airport in Paris. They were photographed leaving the Park Hyatt Vendome hotel separately.

To make it impossible to get photo evidence that they are together, they traveled “in cars with tinted windows and took secret back elevators,” Us Weekly reported in April.

The couple is said to be exhausted by the need for secrecy, and is doubtless thrilled that the long and allegedly controlling shadow of Tom Cruise will no longer be a presence in their lives.




*


----------



## gazoo

She's such a mystery to me. Comes across so damn boring, no spark, nothing. And then can manage the great escape from Tom and catching Jamie Foxx's eye. He may be a player, but he's not boring at all, so maybe there's something there that we never get to see in Katie. She's so very bland, except for these tidbits of how she handles her love life. 

I'd give up dating publicly for 5 years to keep my kid away from that freaky cult too.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> She's such a mystery to me. Comes across so damn boring, no spark, nothing. And then can manage the great escape from Tom and catching Jamie Foxx's eye. He may be a player, but he's not boring at all, so maybe there's something there that we never get to see in Katie. She's so very bland, except for these tidbits of how she handles her love life.
> 
> I'd give up dating publicly for 5 years to keep my kid away from that freaky cult too.


yes, I was home sick yesterday and watching that Leah Remini show....they really are evil.....or I would say they leadership (starting with L Ron Hubbard who I assume is dead) causes the members to behave in evil ways.  I really think they are brainwashed in a way, including Tom Cruise.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tmz has dubbed them JamKat and I approve because it's a hilarious nickname. I'm happy for her no longer having to be hide her relationship from the public. They do seem like a odd couple mostly because she is pretty bland while he seems more fun/crazy. It kind of makes me wonder if having to keep the relationship under wraps for so long is a key to their success. Think about it you have minamal outside influence during the most fragile part of the relationship. So now that they can go public they're strong enough to deal with the media BS that comes along. Going for 4 years in Hollywood equates to a decade IRL time right?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I approve of this relationship!


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Tmz has dubbed them JamKat and I approve because it's a hilarious nickname. I'm happy for her no longer having to be hide her relationship from the public. They do seem like a odd couple mostly because she is pretty bland while he seems more fun/crazy. It kind of makes me wonder if having to keep the relationship under wraps for so long is a key to their success. Think about it you have minamal outside influence during the most fragile part of the relationship. So now that they can go public they're strong enough to deal with the media BS that comes along. Going for 4 years in Hollywood equates to a decade IRL time right?


IDK what to think about this "relationship"....the fun/crazy bachelor and the kinda bland woman.  Why would he suddenly settle down with her?  Maybe he's just dating her while also seeing/sleeping with other women.
Seems to me a few years ago people were accusing him of being gay.  Not that I'm saying he is but what happened to that?


----------



## bag-princess

gazoo said:


> *She's such a mystery to me. Comes across so damn boring, *no spark, nothing. And then can manage the great escape from Tom and catching Jamie Foxx's eye. He may be a player, but he's not boring at all, so maybe there's something there that we never get to see in Katie. She's so very bland, except for these tidbits of how she handles her love life.
> 
> I*'d give up dating publicly for 5 years to keep my kid away from that freaky cult too*.




i always thought that it was just gossip and someone  was making it up because you rarely if ever saw them in the same room together! now i know why!   ITA with your view of her and just can not imagine her grabbing and holding jamie's interest for long but it seems like from the chatter going on right now that they are very much into each other!  it's nice to finally see real pics of them together.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> IDK what to think about this "relationship"....the fun/crazy bachelor and the kinda bland woman.  Why would he suddenly settle down with her?  Maybe he's just dating her while also seeing/sleeping with other women.
> Seems to me a few years ago people were accusing him of being gay.  Not that I'm saying he is but what happened to that?


I don't know why settle down now but it does happen look at Clooney. He has a playboy reputation maybe keeping it on the DL is what did it for him. Totally different then past relationships. I also don't think that Katie would waste her time with him if he wasn't serious about her. That's too much work to go out on the DL for a fling.  I hope that he wasn't sleeping around on Katie I'd like her to be happy. From Kline to Cruze she deserves to be happy. I do recall some rumors on Jamie being gay a while back but I didn't pay too much attention to them mostly because I  don't really follow him much.


----------



## okdot

Just imagine how refreshing someone like Jamie Foxx must be after Tom and his crazy Scientology  Jamie is charming, handsome, funny, interesting and probably knows how to have a lot fun (not super creepy Scientology 'fun' either). Frankly the only reason this pairing seems odd is because I expected someone like Katie to be too boring for him but, then again, I have no idea how she is in her private life.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know why settle down now but it does happen look at Clooney. He has a playboy reputation maybe keeping it on the DL is what did it for him. Totally different then past relationships. I also don't think that Katie would waste her time with him if he wasn't serious about her. That's too much work to go out on the DL for a fling.  I hope that he wasn't sleeping around on Katie I'd like her to be happy. From Kline to Cruze she deserves to be happy. I do recall some rumors on Jamie being gay a while back but I didn't pay too much attention to them mostly because I  don't really follow him much.


I think with Clooney he probably thought he had found a really special woman - had the looks but more importantly was very smart and successful and interested the the same causes he was.
For Jamie, I supposed he could have felt he had something special because Katie was married to one of the biggest movie stars around and add to that the secrecy....IDK


----------



## emchhardy

Good for them and style of the dress in these beach shots or pregnant?!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Maybe it's a case of opposites attract?


----------



## V0N1B2

pixiejenna said:


> Tmz has dubbed them JamKat


JamKat


----------



## Stansy

lanasyogamama said:


> I approve of this relationship!


Same here, and maybe she just isn´t interested in another marriage. Understandable considering her experiences with TC.


----------



## mundodabolsa

gazoo said:


> He's so cute! I wish them the best.
> How creepy is Tom looking now, if it's true she couldn't publicly date for 5 years? And what judge signed off on such a crazy stipulation?





gazoo said:


> She's such a mystery to me. Comes across so damn boring, no spark, nothing. And then can manage the great escape from Tom and catching Jamie Foxx's eye. He may be a player, but he's not boring at all, so maybe there's something there that we never get to see in Katie. She's so very bland, except for these tidbits of how she handles her love life.
> 
> *I'd give up dating publicly for 5 years to keep my kid away from that freaky cult too.*



I think you answered your own question here.  A judge didn't need to sign off on it, it was a trade off Katie was willing to make. 



sdkitty said:


> IDK what to think about this "relationship"....the fun/crazy bachelor and the kinda bland woman.  Why would he suddenly settle down with her?  *Maybe he's just dating her while also seeing/sleeping with other women.*
> Seems to me a few years ago people were accusing him of being gay.  Not that I'm saying he is but what happened to that?



Nah, no way someone who is casual about a relationship would be willing to commit to the level of secrecy these two had to keep for so long.  Maybe they do have some sort of open relationship but there is no way Jamie would be "just dating" her and yet put so much effort into this relationship for so long.


----------



## mkr

They are celebrities. There are used to keeping secrecy and their relationships.


----------



## Singra

If they're happy I think that's great but I still struggle to see what they might have in common they seem like opposites personality wise, she seems low key (bordering on boring tbh) and he seems like a massive extrovert (bordering on annoying).... guess that's what brings some people together.


----------



## nycmom

Who knows what she's really like, I have a lot of respect for how she got out of that marriage, she must be strong and smart to pull that off. I hope they're happy together.


----------



## mkr

Tom underestimated her.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> They are celebrities. There are used to keeping secrecy and their relationships.



Indeed! We still have no clue who these women are that are mothers to Jamie's daughters! People have been trying to crack those mysteries for years!


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> JamKat


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been like the cat that's got the cream since going public with her romance with actor Jamie Foxx last week.

And on Monday, Katie Holmes couldn't stop beaming as she rocked yet another fashion forward number as she continued to do the rounds at New York Fashion Week.

The actress, 38, went bare-legged in a pretty lacey pastels mini dress as she arrived for a front row seat at the Lanyu show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-pastels-mini-dress-NYFW.html#ixzz4sSWS8PQ2


----------



## RueMonge

Not that pigeon toed stance.  Ugh.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ I was just thinking that too but if I remember correctly she was given a lot of crap for having cankles so she could just be self conscious of that area.


----------



## Tivo

The "broken doll" pose again.


----------



## Singra

Prima Ballerina said:


> ^ I was just thinking that too but if I remember correctly she was given a lot of crap for having cankles so she could just be self conscious of that area.


It could be, it sucks to have one part of your body picked apart like that.

I don't know a lot about her but this pose is the thing I most remember when I think of Katie Holmes. It's not just the way she turns her legs in it's the way she holds her whole body, the way she tilts her head and the way she smiles... there's something very little girl about the whole pose.... she looks a bit like a marionette that's had it's strings cut.

Broken doll (as per Tivo's post) is a good description.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Lounorada said:


> Now that you make that point, I agree.
> He is one of those enternal bachelor kinda guys. Also, *it's as if he has too much personality to be an equal in a relationship, he'd want to be the star and not share the limelight.*
> 
> I wonder could this be one of those arranged PR showmances?


Considering her ex, that may be her relationship MO (let them lead the show while she's in the background).


----------



## skarsbabe

What an odd pairing! Regardless she deserves to be happy after all the mess she has been through with Tom!


----------



## TC1

^^ Yeah, but let's not forget she knew he was a couch jumping Scientologist nut bar when she married him.


----------



## RayKay

TC1 said:


> ^^ Yeah, but let's not forget she knew he was a couch jumping Scientologist nut bar when she married him.



Yes, but if you also look into the whole Scientology thing, they really have a way of brainwashing you and I bet you it was spun so he was not a nut bar at all...it was probably spun more as proof Tom had the "secrets" of living life. Leah Remini in her interview with Joe Rogan talked a lot about how Scientology is really all about Tom. I mean, all the unpaid/low paid staff working for him as part of advancing Scientology, protecting him, and so on...it is nuts. 

I know there are lots of great docs and exposes on Scientology, including by Leah Remini of course, and this one is loooong but probably one of the ones I found most interesting from an actor/actress/celebrity perspective...as to how they slowly lure you in:

*Inside the Scientology Celebrity Centre: An Ex-Parishoner Reveals All*


----------



## TC1

RayKay said:


> Yes, but if you also look into the whole Scientology thing, they really have a way of brainwashing you and I bet you it was spun so he was not a nut bar at all...it was probably spun more as proof Tom had the "secrets" of living life. I know there are lots of great docs and exposes on Scientology, including by Leah Remini of course, and this one is loooong but probably one of the ones I found most interesting, especially from an actor/actress/celebrity perspective...as to how they slowly lure you in:
> 
> *Inside the Scientology Celebrity Centre: An Ex-Parishoner Reveals All*



I've been watching the Leah Remini series and have also seen Going Clear. I've probably invested more time in these loons than I care to admit 
But Katie wasn't a Scientologist when they started dating nor did she become one. Brainwashing or not..she went IN to the marriage quickly.


----------



## gazoo

She got pregnant and gave birth before marrying Tom. So it wasn't all that fast when you think about it. It's not like it was a whirlwind romance to marriage situation. 

They did get engaged super fast,  just a few weeks after starting to date. Yet all in all, from start of dating (in April 2005,  with Suri being born in April 2006) to marrying him in November 2006, she must have had some inkling of the reality of his "cult lifestyle".


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Singra said:


> It could be, it sucks to have one part of your body picked apart like that.
> 
> I don't know a lot about her but this pose is the thing I most remember when I think of Katie Holmes. It's not just the way she turns her legs in it's the way she holds her whole body, the way she tilts her head and the way she smiles... there's something very little girl about the whole pose.... she looks a bit like a marionette that's had it's strings cut.
> 
> Broken doll (as per Tivo's post) is a good description.



Yeah, broken doll or marionette is perfect, I don't understand whether she just has no confidence at all or if she is intentionally going out of her way to make herself look like a little insecure girl for some bizarre reason. I just find her weird overall.


----------



## Singra

I've read a couple of accounts of people who dated Cruise... wow it's quite strange, I don't understand why someone wouldn't run for the hills but perhaps when you're in the context of Hollywood it's a flattering and attractive option. And with Holmes... although she had success with Dawson's Creek she was still  a small fry compared to Cruise... maybe when one of the biggest stars in the world, the person you fantasized about as a teenager locks onto you it takes on a life of it's own before you can properly process it. 




Prima Ballerina said:


> Yeah, broken doll or marionette is perfect, I don't understand whether she just has no confidence at all or if she is intentionally going out of her way to make herself look like a little insecure girl for some bizarre reason. I just find her weird overall.


I also find her odd... maybe not odd but I can't get a read on her... it's like would the real Katie please stand up.

I wouldn't say she has no confidence but she exudes or has exuded this "oh gosh please like me" vibe. it's probably a combination of the way she was raised (probably raised to be a nice girl), being the youngest child (nothing against youngest child it's just that I know a bunch that get away with a lot by deploying their cuteness) and being a child actor/model (being rewarded for hitting your mark). Things like that might have encouraged her nice girl impulses past the point of usefulness.


----------



## anitalilac

I forgot about their divorce story. How did it happened?


----------



## Grande Latte

I can't get a read on Katie Holmes as well. She's really mysterious. 

However, my take is that there are two types of women. One type who excels and are spectacular independently, but are extremely unlucky with men. And another type who doesn't seem to be anything, but are great at landing successful men.


----------



## redney

I thought the whole thing with Tom was contractual. His people were interviewing young, up and coming actresses as his gf / wife to supposedly dispel the homosexuality rumors about the Tom. She was selected/ agreed to the part (and contract?), and her part lasted 5 years. 

She's got a lot on him or there was something in the alleged contract re: kids, which is why she got custody of Suri seemingly very easily and cleanly. Look at the kids he had with Nicole, they stayed in Scientology with him and shun Nicole.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> I thought the whole thing with Tom was contractual. His people were interviewing young, up and coming actresses as his gf / wife to supposedly dispel the homosexuality rumors about the Tom. She was selected/ agreed to the part (and contract?), and her part lasted 5 years.
> 
> *She's got a lot on him or there was something in the alleged contract re: kids, which is why she got custody of Suri seemingly very easily and cleanly.* Look at the kids he had with Nicole, they stayed in Scientology with him and shun Nicole.




ITA with this!  Tom and his crew underestimated miss Katie i believe! they thought when he was done with her that would be able to get rid of her like Nicole.


----------



## bag-princess

*Tom Cruise Is Getting Ready for Wedding No. 4 — Meet His Wife-to-Be Vanessa Kirby (EXCLUSIVE)*


It’s been more than five years since Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes ended their marriage — and now fans are wondering: Who is Tom Cruise dating nowadays? According to some sources, that half-decade mark meant freedom for Katie to openly discuss her relationship with Jamie Foxx. While it’s unlikely that Tom had similar stipulations when it came to discussing his love life, the father-of-three, 55, has definitely remained coy when it comes to his love life. Of course, that doesn’t mean he’s been single, either! For months, Tom has been dating his former co-star Vanessa Kirby — and they may even be planning a wedding! Insiders told In Touch that after seeing the 29-year-old newcomer in The Crown, he knew he had to work with her. “Tom flipped for her work and told the other Mission: Impossible producers that he had to have Vanessa for a crucial role for the franchise’s sixth installment,” the insider said.

But it’s her role as the 54-year-old’s future fourth wife (he was previously married to Mimi Rogers, Nicole Kidman, and Katie Holmes) that has the Top Gun star most excited. The insider gushed, “He wants to make her the next Mrs. Tom Cruise.”

Apparently his plan to bring her on for M:I6 worked like a charm — and the pair hit it off immediately. “They had instant chemistry, and of course she got the role,” the insider said. “He’s blown her away with his endless charm and energy. He thinks she’s perfect to be his next wife.”

With his desire to reintroduce his estranged daughter Suri into his life, along with his plan to be married again “by early next year,” Tom — who is also father to 24-year-old Bella and 22-year-old Connor with Nicole Kidman — is getting his life back where he wants it.


https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/m/2...a7ce5419a/ss_tom-cruise-is-getting-ready.html


----------



## afsweet

Definitely didn't see that coming.


----------



## RayKay

bag-princess said:


> “He wants to make her the next Mrs. Tom Cruise.”
> 
> “He’s blown her away with his endless charm and energy. He thinks she’s perfect to be his next wife.”





I am guessing if he is saying this (or rather his "insider" who is likely Scientology approved to "gush") that she also passed auditions with the Scientology crew for the role (of new wife.)

Can't wait for another couch-jumping episode and Free Vanessa t-shirts!


----------



## skarsbabe

She's young enough to be brainwashed by his beliefs, that must be all that matters!


----------



## peppermintpatty

She might want to talk to Nicole and Katie before she signs that marriage license...


----------



## Grande Latte

Maybe he just wants to beat Katie to the altar. His ego can’t take Holmes being happy with Foxx.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya I'm thinking this sudden "wedding planning" has to do with him jelly of her relationship with Jamie and her no longer having to hide it. Almost like he needs to stea l the spotlight back from her. Toms in his 50's if he hadn't grown up now it s never going to happen. No way this girl is in to a guy old enough to be her father. I am curious how much more thorough the GF/wife process is now after Kate. He wants them young and dumb.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Ya I'm thinking this sudden "wedding planning" has to do with him jelly of her relationship with Jamie and her no longer having to hide it. Almost like he needs to stea l the spotlight back from her. Toms in his 50's if he hadn't grown up now it s never going to happen. No way this girl is in to a guy old enough to be her father. I am curious how much more thorough the GF/wife process is now after Kate. He wants them young and dumb.





I was thinking the same - no way will they let another Katie happen so she must be considered a non-factor! I have always wanted to hear her thoughts on being branded “Kate” by him because it was more mature!


----------



## pukasonqo

http://www.buzzfanzine.com/sad-alleged-reason-tom-cruise-wont-see-daughter-suri-anymore/


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> http://www.buzzfanzine.com/sad-alleged-reason-tom-cruise-wont-see-daughter-suri-anymore/


don't know whether to believe this.....seems too crazy to be true


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> don't know whether to believe this.....seems too crazy to be true




well yea - it's that church!  all of it seems to crazy to be true to us on the outside but it usually is!  i am neither shocked or surprised by it.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> don't know whether to believe this.....seems too crazy to be true



neither do i but it is scientology we are talking about..


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> neither do i but it is scientology we are talking about..


and Tom Cruise is heavy into it - owned by them it seems.  but still hard to believe someone as successful as he is could be so crazy


----------



## cdtracing

Aren't these Scientology nutjobs suppose to cut ties with all friends & family who don't come to the Dark Side?  I think I remember seeing something about how members are brainwashed & instructed to cut all ties & end relationships with family who are not Scientologists from Leah Rimini show uncovering the cult.  That might explain why the kids Cruise had with Nicole have nothing to do with her, if they're as steeped into the idiology as Tom.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Aren't these Scientology nutjobs suppose to cut ties with all friends & family who don't come to the Dark Side?  I think I remember seeing something about how members are brainwashed & instructed to cut all ties & end relationships with family who are not Scientologists from Leah Rimini show uncovering the cult.  That might explain why the kids Cruise had with Nicole have nothing to do with her, if they're as steeped into the idiology as Tom.


apparently nicole wanted to have a real marriage so they deemed her an evil person (or whatever their label is).....it is a cult and the idea that they used lawsuits to overwhelm the IRS and get tax status as a religion is infuriating


----------



## Ceeyahd

pukasonqo said:


> http://www.buzzfanzine.com/sad-alleged-reason-tom-cruise-wont-see-daughter-suri-anymore/



If it's true Tom Cruise wants to do an exorcism on his daughter, it should be enough for the family courts to rule that he has no contact with her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cdtracing said:


> Aren't these Scientology nutjobs suppose to cut ties with all friends & family who don't come to the Dark Side?  I think I remember seeing something about how members are brainwashed & instructed to cut all ties & end relationships with family who are not Scientologists from Leah Rimini show uncovering the cult.  That might explain why the kids Cruise had with Nicole have nothing to do with her, if they're as steeped into the idiology as Tom.



Scientologist look at members that have cut ties with their cult religion as a suppressive person (SP)  and they're to have nothing to do with them.

*"Suppressive Person*, often abbreviated SP, is a term used in Scientology to describe the "antisocial personalities" who, according to Scientology's founder L. Ron Hubbard, make up about 2.5% of the population."

Well, based on  what I found and pasted above, that 2.5% of the population must be heavily involved with Scientology. As everybody who cuts ties with Scientology is labeled as an SP.


----------



## sdkitty

Ceeyahd said:


> If it's true Tom Cruise wants to do an exorcism on his daughter, it should be enough for the family courts to rule that he has no contact with her.


yes, but would Katie have to have some sort of proof?
it seems like people are mostly thinking he's not bothering to see his child


----------



## mkr

I think Scientology considers Suri an SP.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I think Scientology considers Suri an SP.


which is crazy since she's a small child


----------



## threadbender

Anyone who considers marrying Tom Cruise would need to be as nuts as he is. With all of the information out there, there is no excuse.


----------



## Ceeyahd

sdkitty said:


> yes, but would Katie have to have some sort of proof?
> it seems like people are mostly thinking he's not bothering to see his child



Proof If that's his intent for Suri? Who knows, we can't believe everything we read.
So much depends on which state you're in when it comes to family law issues. Depends on what's known about his true intent, depends on what he would put in his moving papers for a motion to have some kind of reunification with his daughter... If he ever would file a motion. It's not black and white. Katie Holmes has plenty of backup legally, but I doubt either one would want to involve the courts.


----------



## sdkitty

carlpsmom said:


> Anyone who considers marrying Tom Cruise would need to be as nuts as he is. With all of the information out there, there is no excuse.


this latest one he's supposedly going to marry is an unknown and young actress.  he's a huge star.  I'm sure there are plenty of women in that category who would be glad to be Mrs Tom Cruise


----------



## threadbender

sdkitty said:


> this latest one he's supposedly going to marry is an unknown and young actress.  he's a huge star.  I'm sure there are plenty of women in that category who would be glad to be Mrs Tom Cruise


I am sure you are correct. It is just hard for me to believe anyone would want to be part of the CoS.


----------



## sdkitty

carlpsmom said:


> I am sure you are correct. It is just hard for me to believe anyone would want to be part of the CoS.


I sure wouldn't


----------



## mkr

Maybe she’s a Scientologist.


----------



## RayKay

sdkitty said:


> and Tom Cruise is heavy into it - owned by them it seems.  but still hard to believe someone as successful as he is could be so crazy



 A few ex-Scientologists (celebs and non-celebs) have described that Scientology, at least as far as their experience with the celeb centre, is ALL about Tom Cruise as in “we do what we need to do to keep him happy”. They also surround Tom Cruise with Scientologist staff (who work for peanuts as part of Sea Org or whatever) so he can’t have so much contact with non-Scientologists even on set. Leah Remini and Steven Mango (who has a great You Tube Channel where he frequently talks about Scientology but the best is his long expose video about it) both talk about this.

I have never thought Tom Cruise was the brightest bulb in the box, but it has been interesting to watch him  over his acting career go from sort of dim but cute to...well, whatever we have now. He does not seem balanced mentally at this point, in those rare times we see him going off script. The Scientologists will continue to shelter him and flatter him because 1) he has money and 2) he probably reminds them of their mentally unbalanced Hubbard.


----------



## RayKay

cdtracing said:


> Aren't these Scientology nutjobs suppose to cut ties with all friends & family who don't come to the Dark Side?  I think I remember seeing something about how members are brainwashed & instructed to cut all ties & end relationships with family who are not Scientologists from Leah Rimini show uncovering the cult.  That might explain why the kids Cruise had with Nicole have nothing to do with her, if they're as steeped into the idiology as Tom.



I am not sure if they ever officially declared her a Suppressive Person, but I am sure the cult has played a part in making sure they keep their distance from her. The cult definitely wants its members to distance itself from non-Scientologists. There are websites out there that “track” how long some family members have been cut off (and not heard from) their Scientology family members; decades in many cases.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> this latest one he's supposedly going to marry is an unknown and young actress.  he's a huge star.  I'm sure there are plenty of women in that category who would be glad to be Mrs Tom Cruise



Not this girl!!


----------



## skarsbabe

RayKay said:


> I am not sure if they ever officially declared her a Suppressive Person, but I am sure the cult has played a part in making sure they keep their distance from her. The cult definitely wants its members to distance itself from non-Scientologists. There are websites out there that “track” how long some family members have been cut off (and not heard from) their Scientology family members; decades in many cases.


That is just so crazy. She's a 10 year old child. She's definitely better off without a father if this is what he thinks of her!!


----------



## sdkitty

skarsbabe said:


> That is just so crazy. She's a 10 year old child. She's definitely better off without a father if this is what he thinks of her!!


IDK what he thinks but it seems to me he has sold his soul to the devil (Scientology).  I think he probably attributes all his success in the entertainment industry to them.  And he must not allow himself to have regrets about his family.  Basically I believe he's brainwashed.  Rich, famous, apparently a nice guy to employees and strangers but an empty shell of a person when it comes to his personal life.


----------



## Sasha2012

She partied up a storm when she celebrated her Oscar-winning boyfriend Jamie Foxx's 50th birthday, three months after finally going public with their relationship.

But on Saturday, Katie Holmes devoted her time to her little girl Suri when they watched the Oklahoma City Thunder vs. NY Knicks game in New York City on Saturday.

The ex-wife of Tom Cruise, 38, and their daughter, 11, looked closer than ever as they leaned into each other while eagerly watching the game.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Holmes-watch-NBA-game-NYC.html#ixzz51YNGX6M2


----------



## bag-princess

She is Katie’s mini-me!!!


----------



## zen1965

This hair style does not suit her.
Hate the whole look.


----------



## Rouge H

I’m glad to see her daughter smiling much more in recent pictures, she seemed so sad in the past.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I like that hair cut when it is slicked back with a defined side part. What she is wearing- there are no excuses for that!


----------



## myown

i actually ike the dress, the belt is bad


----------



## kkfiregirl

the outfit is what I would expect a college girl to wear while trying to figure out her sense of style. 

Katie could have kept it simple with jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## skarsbabe

Suri is simply beautiful! I bet she and Katie have the closest bond too.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I agree, Suri is a darling. I’m glad they let her dress like a child too ... none of this makeup nonsense on an 11-year-old.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were first linked back in August 2013.

And it seems Katie Holmes and Jamie Foxx are still going strong, if their canoodling at the Clive Davis Pre-Grammy Gala on Saturday night was any indication.

Katie, 39, and Jamie, 50, sat next to one another at a table and could seemingly barely get enough of one another.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lmes-Jamie-Foxx-loved-gala.html#ixzz55X0VIzNi


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Looks like she got veneers. I think she looks really nice there.


----------



## zen1965

Prefer this a lot to her usual little-girl-stance. She still irks me, though.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks tragic.


----------



## TC1

The little bit of those shoes I can see.....look terrible. So I guess they match that terrible dress


----------



## mkr

She needs some supportive  undergarments.


----------



## afsweet

that dress isn't flattering since she's not curvy. it also looks 2 feet too long.


----------



## Tivo

She looks so happy. Like, positively beaming. I really like them together.


----------



## steph14

Tivo said:


> She looks so happy. Like, positively beaming. I really like them together.


 
I was just about to write the same thing!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I'd be happy too, to be with Mr. Foxx [emoji1]


----------



## Strawberryfields

Agreed, love Katie and Jamie together. They are gorgeous. That dress is indeed not flattering though. Perhaps if she wore a push up bra.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> She looks so happy. Like, positively beaming. I really like them together.


beaming like she getting some good good on a daily basis!


----------



## sdkitty

why was she a presenter at the grammys?  is she on a CBS show?  she has nothing to do with the music industry


----------



## chareen

RedSoleAddict said:


> Looks like she got veneers. I think she looks really nice there.



Good eye on the veneers!  I didn't even notice until you pointed it out.  I had to look for a close-up.  I wonder what took her so long to get them.

Her original smile before the veneers was nice too.

Celebrities and their pearly whites.  Purseforum should create a new thread on this.  Lol.


----------



## chareen

New teeth alright.


----------



## Wildflower22

I have veneers because i had issues with my teeth, but I don’t know why anyone would replace perfectly good teeth with veneers! They are maintenance and sometimes imperfect, and she had such cute teeth before.


----------



## Alexenjie

The entertainment business and veneers sort of go hand in hand. I don't personally care for Katie with this haircut but she likes to mix it up now and then. It was nice to see her and Jamie Fox together. I wonder if she is reaching the end of the period of time where Tom had some kind of control over her image and whether she could be seen dating other men.. She and Jamie look happy together.


----------



## lvstratus

She does not look good with veneers, and short hair really ages her.


----------



## pukasonqo

lvstratus said:


> She does not look good with veneers, and short hair really ages her.



could be the forced smile that doesn’t suit her


----------



## DC-Cutie

i have a thing for teeth, so my eyes always zoom in on other peoples.  Is that a decaying tooth or food stuck in it, on the side?


----------



## skarsbabe

DC-Cutie said:


> i have a thing for teeth, so my eyes always zoom in on other peoples.  Is that a decaying tooth or food stuck in it, on the side?


It looks kind of green to me...


----------



## SandyC1981

I think she's adorable.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> beaming like she getting some good good on a daily basis!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Not sure why, i would never have thought Katie would be Jamie's type. I like her with the short hair. Don't women get bored with the same hair style all of the time? I think her hair and her make up are usually on point, how she dresses, not so much. Whatever, if she's happy with it I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## Grande Latte

I never get why some celebrities dress like they grabbed a dress from grandma's closet. Don't they sometimes go shopping and see what's in and what's not? Isn't it part of their image that they NEED to be some what fashion relevant? At least dress their age/ body type?

People are going to bash me, but I don't think see looks well. Nothing to do with Mr. Foxx of course, but she seems kind of broken and really really sad. The forced smile is just a smile, but she really seems SO much older than her real age. I think the divorce really killed her spirits. She's a shell of her former self.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> I never get why some celebrities dress like they grabbed a dress from grandma's closet. Don't they sometimes go shopping and see what's in and what's not? Isn't it part of their image that they NEED to be some what fashion relevant? At least dress their age/ body type?
> 
> People are going to bash me, but I don't think see looks well. Nothing to do with Mr. Foxx of course, but she seems kind of broken and really really sad. The forced smile is just a smile, but she really seems SO much older than her real age. I think the divorce really killed her spirits. She's a shell of her former self.


those two pics where she's smiling really big remind me of when I went to the dentist and they told me to smile real big and they'd take a picture.  I told them just don't show me the picture.
as far as her former self I was never a fan so I have to opinion but she is 10+ years older from when she met Tom.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Before Tom, she smiled big like that a lot. After Tom it was more of a smirk . I think if any thing she looks much more alive and vibrant . No risk of the Scientologist's taking her daughter, no Tom. seems to love spending time with her daughter, and has a hot man on the side.  She looks very happy to me


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t know where to put this, but thought this was an interesting tidbit. Glad Jaime shared. He has some great stories!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've only recently been spotted out together in public after secretly dating for five years.

And things seemed as though they were stronger than ever with Katie Holmes and Jamie Fox, 50, stepped out for a bike ride in Marietta, Georgia, on Monday.

The 39-year-old - who was dressed casually for the outing - seemed quite smitten with the Oscar winner as she sat on his lap inside a black Mercedes-Benz.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-arms-takes-beau-Jamie-Foxx-50-bike-ride.html


----------



## Rouge H

She looks tired, really tired


----------



## LavenderIce

I really like how (mostly) under the radar she and JF are.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t know where to put this, but thought this was an interesting tidbit. Glad Jaime shared. He has some great stories!





i agree - he is always one of those people that keep you interested in what he is saying.


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree that I don't like the short haircut, too severe for her, at least at this age. She does look very tired but I don't think it was just the divorce. I think it was the bad marriage to Tom, the frantic need to escape and then the long wait to be public about any other relationship. I don't think she dresses well but I don't think it matters since I think she has enough money that she probably doesn't need to work for the rest of her life and she doesn't care about clothes. If she returns to acting she badly needs a stylist.


----------



## Grande Latte

She's aged too much in the last few years. Divorce from Tom really took a toll on her. I'm glad she's still with JF, after 5 years something must be working for the two of them.


----------



## White Orchid

In fairness to her, she looks like any of us sans makeup and messy hair.  Personally I love them together - I could never tire of listening to him, his stories and his humour


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I agree. She’s going on a bike ride with her man. She’s not walking the red carpet. 
Maybe she is tired that day. Maybe it’s just not a flattering picture. But in the end, she’s just a woman trying to enjoy the outdoors with her man.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Seriously, I can listen to his stories ALL DAY!


----------



## pixiejenna

So after Katie and Jamie break up she's out and about in NYC with Suri hailing a cab in a bra and sweater.  A very unusual wardrobe choice as she's always dressed very conservative.  I actually love the sweater on her. Not going to lie but the instant I saw the pics it reminded me of the Seinfeld episode where elaine gets her friend a bra and she wears it as a top lol. I'm kind of surprised by their breakup I was rooting for them.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/people/bra-digan-new-twinset-katie-holmes-makes-case/


----------



## Grande Latte

She's one of those women who are young, but appear very old. Could be that she's been through a lot. I don't see any sex appeal in her even though she's a pretty girl. Here's a pic in case anyone's looking for it.

No. Never believed she and Jamie Foxx were dating. I have a hard time imaging them as a couple even though I'm usually pretty creative. Maybe she used him as a distraction while she healed from her marriage. Anyhow good luck to her going forward.


----------



## bag-mania

She's 40 and I think she looks great for that age. She's not going to look like a fresh young girl anymore because she isn't one.

I thought she and Jamie made a cute couple. They were probably together in the way celebrities get together, in between jobs and fitting time for the other person in their schedules when they can. Maybe they didn't want to take that next step and move in together so it fizzled out. Whatever it was, it lasted several years. That's too much time for it be solely for photo ops. I'm not surprised it ran its course though.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> She's one of those women who are young, but appear very old. Could be that she's been through a lot. I don't see any sex appeal in her even though she's a pretty girl. Here's a pic in case anyone's looking for it.
> 
> No. Never believed she and Jamie Foxx were dating. I have a hard time imaging them as a couple even though I'm usually pretty creative. Maybe she used him as a distraction while she healed from her marriage. Anyhow good luck to her going forward.
> View attachment 4528580


I thought she and Jamie were an odd match too.  I don't necessarily find her old looking but I don't find her very appealing (except for her skillful exit from the marriage to tom cruise - with the help of her dad)


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think she looks young but her clothing choices make her look far older. She truly doesn’t seem to care how she looks and that is a beautiful thing.

I do think this is a marked departure. She looks good (except the shoes).  Maybe she will shake things up a bit. You only get to wear fun stuff for a certain period of time.


----------



## TC1

Didn't she have a clothing line? Holmes & Yang or something like that?. You'd never guess, her style is so dowdy.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes. As women, we only have a limited period of time to wear really fun stuff. So she needs to embrace that. I hope she does.

It would be great for her to find someone her age, someone who smiles a lot and brings a smile to her face.


----------



## Sferics

She looks much older than 40. Comparatively.
But perhaps it is because she kept her face instead of buying a new one.


----------



## green.bee

She looks great for her age.


----------



## mrsinsyder

green.bee said:


> She looks great for her age.


Agree, all these comments that she looks older than 40 are insane. I think folks are forgetting what natural aging looks like.


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Agree, all these comments that she looks older than 40 are insane. I think folks are forgetting what natural aging looks like.


If she hasn't had any work done, I commend her for that.  But most likely she will eventually.


----------



## myown

I thought she is younger than 40! I am surprised people think she looks older!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Grande Latte said:


> She's one of those women who are young, but appear very old. Could be that she's been through a lot. I don't see any sex appeal in her even though she's a pretty girl. Here's a pic in case anyone's looking for it.
> 
> No. Never believed she and Jamie Foxx were dating. I have a hard time imaging them as a couple even though I'm usually pretty creative. Maybe she used him as a distraction while she healed from her marriage. Anyhow good luck to her going forward.
> View attachment 4528580


Pap stroll


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Didn't she have a clothing line? Holmes & Yang or something like that?. You'd never guess, her style is so dowdy.



I have a theory about that clothing line. That was when she was married to Tom, and they were suddenly BFFs with David and Victoria Beckham.

I think Tom encouraged Katie to cut her hair short like Victoria’s, and start a fashion line, also like Victoria was working on.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose anyone have a good dupe for the sweater she’s wearing? I love it but couldn’t spend $1500 on a sweater.


----------



## Bastetan

She looks tired, really tired


----------



## bisbee

Where does she look tired?


----------



## Swanky

The member has posted same in other threads... no pics!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Swanky said:


> The member has posted same in other threads... no pics!


----------



## sdkitty

In Style (or her publicists) are trying to say she is some sort of style icon.  I'm not buying it.  Apparently she has some relationship with the company Khaite.
Katie Holmes on Kate Spade, Setting Trends, and Winter Fashion Tips | InStyle


----------



## Sophisticatted

She doesn’t have “it”, IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like they’ve been pushing that narrative ever since she copied VB’s pixie cut!


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel like they’ve been pushing that narrative ever since she copied VB’s pixie cut!


they can push it all they want but I find her meh....not ugly but certainly not any kind of style leader or cool girl


----------



## LavenderIce

The only thing she is elite at is getting divorced. Go Papa Holmes! Fashion Icon Status? Bless her heart.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> The only thing she is elite at is getting divorced. Go Papa Holmes! Fashion Icon Status? Bless her heart.


agree totally....she was great at getting her child away from the evil cult...that's it


----------



## pixiejenna

Style Icon lmao thats a nope from me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Katie Holmes Debuts New Romance With Musician Bobby Wooten III - E! Online
					

Katie Holmes has a new man! The Dawson's Creek actress kissed and hugged musician Bobby Wooten III during a PDA-packed outing in New York City on April 28.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## LavenderIce

After orchestrating her and Siri’s escape from Tom, she can do no wrong in my book. TomKat, FoxxKat, VittKat and BobKat, you do you boo.


----------



## pomeline

Only heard this now and haven't seen the film. Has anyone, was it good? But I am so surprised to hear Suri's beautiful voice! Tom is missing out choosing not to see his daughter but what can you do when he's opted to do so reportedly for religious reasons. Can't they just leave the religion out of it and just be father and daughter for a while? Then again, I am happy that Katie got out when she did, Suri is clearly a level-headed girl.


----------



## sdkitty

pomeline said:


> Only heard this now and haven't seen the film. Has anyone, was it good? But I am so surprised to hear Suri's beautiful voice! Tom is missing out choosing not to see his daughter but what can you do when he's opted to do so reportedly for religious reasons. Can't they just leave the religion out of it and just be father and daughter for a while? Then again, I am happy that Katie got out when she did, Suri is clearly a level-headed girl.



hadn't heard about this film....that's a nice rendition of blue moon
Agree - if Tom is choosing not to have a relationship with his child that's a shame.  For him and for her


----------



## limom

The trailer alone annoyed me. It is a no for me.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The trailer alone annoyed me. It is a no for me.


honestly I'm not a fan of her...but I don't think I've ever seen her in anything.  I do like the way she got her kid away from the evil cult


----------



## pixiejenna

What a beautiful song. I haven’t seen the movie or even know the title. It’s sad that Tom has let the cult deprive him and his daughter of a relationship. But so much mad respect to Katie for getting both herself and her child out. I hope Suri understands how much her mom did for her.


----------



## Chagall

Katie Holmes was nothing before she used Toms fame to get attention. She even said that she thought she would have liked to have married him, when she was engaged to someone else. A very clever opportunist. I suspect her leaving him had something to do with that, religion aside. And remember that in family estrangement, there is always two sides to every story.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Katie Holmes was nothing before she used Toms fame to get attention. She even said that she thought she would have liked to have married him, when she was engaged to someone else. A very clever opportunist. I suspect her leaving him had something to do with that, religion aside. And remember that in family estrangement, there is always two sides to every story.


I'm no fan of katie but I think he sold his soul to that organization....so what he has is fame.  what he doesn't have is love or family


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I'm no fan of katie but I think he sold his soul to that organization....so what he has is fame.  what he doesn't have is love or family


I don’t know the whole story with Tom but I do think she used him.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I don’t know the whole story with Tom but I do think she used him.


I guess you can say that about anyone who marries someone more rich or famous....maybe they used each other


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Chagall said:


> Katie Holmes was nothing before she used Toms fame to get attention. She even said that she thought she would have liked to have married him, when she was engaged to someone else. A very clever opportunist. I suspect her leaving him had something to do with that, religion aside. And remember that in family estrangement, there is always two sides to every story.



I thought she was pretty quiet about leaving him. Also I agree there are always two sides but in this case we have Nicole Kidman's experience too...


----------



## sdkitty

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I thought she was pretty quiet about leaving him. Also I agree there are always two sides but in this case we have Nicole Kidman's experience too...


what was done to nicole was horrific


----------



## limom

In both cases, it was an arrangement.


----------



## shiba

limom said:


> In both cases, it was an arrangement.


Yup, Katie was a young star off Dawson's Creek with no baggage and it was said that the religion picked her out as an acceptable mate that would be compliant. Considering she admitted that she had a crush on him as a child, it seems she would be easy pickings for Tom. Usually arrangements don't result in children so I believe that there was more to this story. She might not have been completely aware of what was going on.


----------



## Swanky

I think she, and like Nicole, fell in love, or thought they did.  Katie had a whirlwind romance with him sweeping her off her feet.  Most girls would have a hard time not loving that from a cute, famous actor.
He seems to love bomb people, I think he went for her since she's younger and he bet she wouldn't be as strong about refusing to deal with Scientology.  JMO
I'm glad she came to her senses and gtfo


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I'm no fan of katie but I think he sold his soul to that organization....so what he has is fame.  what he doesn't have is love or family


He does have a relationship with the children he adopted with Nicole though, right?  It’s Nicole that doesn’t have a relationship with them.


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought Tom had custody of his kids with Nicole. They were also very deep into scientology and cut Nicole off.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I thought Tom had custody of his kids with Nicole. They were also very deep into scientology and cut Nicole off.


not sure about custody ....think maybe they are grown?  he does seem to have a relationship with them but not with his only biological child


----------



## limom

Nicole’s kids with Tom are Scientologist. Nicole is considered a subversive. Can’t mingle.
Katie escaped at the right time, imho.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Nicole’s kids with Tom are Scientologist. Nicole is considered a subversive. Can’t mingle.
> Katie escaped at the right time, imho.


the would have loved to brainwash suri


----------



## pixiejenna

His kids with Nicole are now adults but at the time of the divorce they were kids. Tom was given custody of them we don’t really know the terms but they basically cut off contact with Nicole because she’s a SP (suppressive person) in their religion.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> His kids with Nicole are now adults but at the time of the divorce they were kids. Tom was given custody of them we don’t really know the terms but they basically cut off contact with Nicole because she’s a SP (suppressive person) in their religion.


its a cult...tom has his career and I guess he believes he owes it to them


----------



## lallybelle

Bella lives in London. I don't think she is as deep into the cult as the son. He's always with Conner. I think Bella played along so they let her move overseas.


----------



## sgj99

It’s a cult … made up by a science fiction author
how weird is that

i didn’t know he had no relationship with Siri.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> It’s a cult … made up by a science fiction author
> how weird is that
> 
> i didn’t know he had no relationship with Siri.


this stuff is really rather shocking....I would think it would hurt him with fans but his latest movies did great at the boxoffice








						Tom Cruise Can See Suri 10 Days a Month — But Hasn’t Seen Her in Years
					

Tom Cruise can see his 12-year-old daughter, Suri Crusie, 10 days a month per his divorce agreement with Katie Holmes, but chooses not to, a source tells Us Weekly exclusively — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> this stuff is really rather shocking....I would think it would hurt him with fans but his latest movies did great at the boxoffice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise Can See Suri 10 Days a Month — But Hasn’t Seen Her in Years
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise can see his 12-year-old daughter, Suri Crusie, 10 days a month per his divorce agreement with Katie Holmes, but chooses not to, a source tells Us Weekly exclusively — details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


Since he does not do personal interviews anymore, I doubt many of the films viewers know about the cult.
Plus so many people argue that the art and artist need to be separate yada yada.
He delivers as far as performance.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Since he does not do personal interviews anymore, I doubt many of the films viewers know about the cult.
> Plus so many people argue that the art and artist need to be separate yada yada.
> He delivers as far as performance.


it's sad really....he is known to be very nice to everyone me meets, the crew on his films, etc but this cult thing is just nasty


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> it's sad really....he is known to be very nice to everyone me meets, the crew on his films, etc but this cult thing is just nasty


As a higher up, he takes full advantage of his position. He has people working for free and on and on.
I doubt he would ever renounce Scientology. 
Look at Travolta. He is stuck as well. Even after Kelly passed away. He was not able to break free.
‘It is sad really.


----------



## lalame

I didn't think that hard about the whole Tom Cruise thing back when Katie left but since learning more about the cult (and his role in it), I don't think I can watch another one of his movies. I loved some of them but it's totally killed the mystique. And now I see his extreme physical stunts as just demented... he needs help. I saw this video recently that further icked me out.


----------



## PurseUOut

Suri is a beautiful girl and looks so much like her father to me. Shame on Tom for not being apart of her life.


----------

